# Authentic Marc Jacobs Sales/Finds Thread - No Chatting Please!



## Dawn

New thread, new rules:

This thread is for posting all authentic* Marc Jacobs* finds. Post links and/or pictures of great *AUTHENTIC* finds on eBay, Bonanzle, online consignment shops, etc. Please also use this thread for sales posts from Bloomingdales, Saks, bags you spot at the outlets, etc.



You may *NOT* post links to or promote items you're selling.
If you're uncertain about authenticity - please *post in the Authenticate This MJ thread FIRST*.
For auction-style listings, please continue to post only those that end within 48 hours (exceptions are for those with BINs).
*Please do a quick review of previous posts to avoid multiple posts of the same item. Duplicate items will be deleted.*
*No chat please, it will be deleted.*
Please PM me with any questions!!!

Previous threads (in case you were bidding/watching something from it):
http://forum.purseblog.com/marc-jacobs/post-marc-jacobs-sale-sightings-433306.html
http://forum.purseblog.com/marc-jacobs/authentic-mj-ebay-deals-finds-thread-no-chatter-380865.html


----------



## shop2drop1

Black Blake w/ White stitching & Silver hardware.... No reserve, low starting bid

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=380131785304&ssPageName=ADME:B:EF:US:1123


----------



## blackonmaroon

*Spring 09 Black Memphis Pouchette

*Very gently used, no signs of wear
$425 OBO on Bonanzle







http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/iluvmybags/items/MARC_JACOBS_Memphis_Pouchette_Clutch__Black


----------



## anteaterquaker

Mia, $99 on bonanzle,

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/gingarita/items/MARC_JACOBS_Mia_Satchel


----------



## jun3machina

add these to your watch list ladies:
absolutely gorgeous & RARE amethyst bleeker

start bid $0.01 
wonderful PFer too, rare COLOR AND STYLE!!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290325086485&viewitem=&salenotsupported





same seller, awesome Pfer
purple springstreet messenger
start bid $0.01
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...m=&sspagename=STRK:MESELX:IT&salenotsupported


----------



## iluvmybags

*S/S05 Blake, Ferrari Red -- gently used*
$325 or BEST OFFER

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/bella_n_scout/items/Marc_Jacobs_AUTHENTIC_Ferrari_Red_Blake_Handbag


----------



## iluvmybags

*S/S09 Soft Calf Zip Clutch, Purple -- NWT*
$295 or BEST OFFER

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/your..._Marc_Jacobs_Leather_Clutch_Zip_Wallet_Purple


----------



## iluvmybags

*S06 Quilted Patent Leather Ursula, Black -- gently used*
$325 or BEST OFFER

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/cher...mall_Ursula_Patent_Black_Bowler_Handbag_Purse


----------



## futurewoman

same seller, awesome Pfer
purple springstreet messenger
start bid $0.01
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...m=&sspagename=STRK:MESELX:IT&salenotsupported






[/QUOTE]

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*I have this purse, and it's great...but I did notice that the seller says* *"riri" underneath all zipper pull" and mine are definitely all lampo. maybe she just made a mistake? I highly doubt this was faked and she seems well respected 
*[/FONT]


----------



## Dawn

*****PLEASE READ THE RULES****
post only those auctions that are ending within 24 hours OR have a Buy It Now. *


----------



## louisvuitton438

Gorgeous Brown Blake current bid $275

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Marc-...66:2|39:1|72:1205|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50


----------



## Dawn

louisvuitton438 said:


> Gorgeous Brown Blake current bid $275
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Marc-...66:2|39:1|72:1205|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50



I *just* posted a reminder to not post auctions that have more than 24 hours without a BIN. 
This rule is in place to prevent repeat posts of the same auction; people subscribe to these threads and get e-mail alerts when a new deal is posted. It's very frustrating to get an e-mail with the same bag over and over.


----------



## blackonmaroon

*Small MP in Clay*

Gently used with minor signs of wear
$250 OBO
1+ hour left






http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Sma...ptZUSQ5fCSAQ5fWHQ5fHandbagsQQsalenotsupported


----------



## blackonmaroon

*Patchwork Elise in Slate*

Gently used with no signs of wear
Bids currently at $300 with reserve not met
1+ hour left






http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Pat...ptZUSQ5fCSAQ5fWHQ5fHandbagsQQsalenotsupported


----------



## blackonmaroon

*Resort 07 Gray Blake with Gray Suede Lining

*Used with signs of wear
Bidding currently at $202.50 with no reserve
8 hours left






http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-MARC-JACOB...ptZUSQ5fCSAQ5fWHQ5fHandbagsQQsalenotsupported


----------



## blackonmaroon

*"Vintage" White Shoulder Bag

*Gently used with signs of wear
Bidding currently at $51 with no reserve
9+ hours left








http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Cre...ptZUSQ5fCSAQ5fWHQ5fHandbagsQQsalenotsupported


----------



## indi3r4

Brown robert jennifer 
$899.25!!
http://www.barneys.com/Memphis Robert Jennifer/00505001007510,default,pd.html

Brown robert lexie
$899.25
http://www.barneys.com/Memphis Robert Lexie Tote/00505001009040,default,pd.html

Black lovestory clutch
$359.25
http://www.barneys.com/Love Story Clutch/00465005003942,default,pd.html

more MJ and MBMJ stuff
http://www.barneys.com/Sale/SALE04,default,sc.html?q=Marc Jacobs&start=0&sz=80


----------



## pursemonkey

Lots of MJ and MbMJ marked down 60% on Barneys site!
http://www.barneys.com/Barneys/BARNEYS,default,sc.html?q=marc jacobs sale&start=0&sz=80


ETA: Oops! Indi beat me to it


----------



## Melly

Black Bal Harbor Satchel - NWOT
$125 current bid - ends in 2+ hours

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120434456147&ssPageName=ADME:B:WNA:US:1123


----------



## Melly

Orange Blake - used
$199 current bid - ends in 4+ hours

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200352484085&ssPageName=ADME:B:WNA:US:1123


----------



## iluvmybags

*F/W02 Courtney, (Cornflower) Blue --  gently used*
(brown suede lining)
currently $70
$100 BIN (8% cash back ($8) = $91)
6+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Blue-Mark-Jacob...ptZUSQ5fCSAQ5fWHQ5fHandbagsQQsalenotsupported


----------



## iluvmybags

BIN's a little high (IMO), but maybe a bid will make it "disappear"?

*F/W 07 Mixed Quilted Mayfair, Black -- NWT*
currently $500 (no reserve)
$795 BIN (8% cash back ($63.60) = $731.40)
4+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Beautiful-AUTHE...ptZUSQ5fCSAQ5fWHQ5fHandbagsQQsalenotsupported


----------



## iluvmybags

*F/W05 Quilted Multi-Pocket, Icy/Petrol Blue -- gently used*
$495 BIN (8% cash back ($39.60) = $455.50)
6+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Qui...ptZUSQ5fCSAQ5fWHQ5fHandbagsQQsalenotsupported


----------



## indi3r4

As of 3 o'clock yesterday, SF barneys still have couple of MJ and MBMJ on sale left.. unfortunately, i didn't get to pull my notepad  so I might've miss somethings..

1 Mercer Cole tote in Ivory
2 Black Lovestory Clutch
1 Blue ZC (with nickel hardware)
1 Red ZC (with gold hardware)
1 Blue keypouch
2 Plum keypouches
1 Andy tote in beige
2 Huge hillier hobo in violet
1 Dr. groove in violet
Airliner Clutch (Blue, White, Green - one of each)
Dr Q City tote (can't remember what color)
2 Dr. Q small zippy wallet in indigo


----------



## indi3r4

White Mayfair
http://cgi.ebay.com/100-Authentic-M...ms=65:1|66:2|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50
Starting bid of $399 with no bid
ends in 5 hrs


----------



## indi3r4

Quilted Reena
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-NWO...ms=65:1|66:2|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50
starting bid of $289.99 with no bid
ends in 6 hrs


----------



## Awwgeez

Woah Baby!
Beige Alyona with Python Trim 
BIN 799


----------



## Melly

Awwgeez said:


> Woah Baby!
> *Beige Alyona with Python Trim *
> *BIN 799*



You forgot the link. 

****Please note signs of wear****

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-BEIGE-ALYONA-W-BLACK-PYTHON-TRIM-BAG-PURSE_W0QQitemZ230350428589QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item35a1f499ad&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=65%3A10|66%3A2|39%3A1|240%3A1318|301%3A0|293%3A3|294%3A50


----------



## anteaterquaker

as of this afternoon Saks Phoenix, AZ have red patent alyona, lilac jen satchel ($446ish), red and black multi pockets but with pockets in the front (i'm not sure what is the style called i think it's angela), a lot of palais royal flat case (raspberry, black, etc),  RObert Leslie in brown and a very beautiful bag in quilted purple with belt in the front similar to bruna but more retangular and has 3 compartments like the blake , and some more. Everything is already 40% off. Starting tomorrow there is additional 30% off the reduced price. I presaled the lilac jen satchel, comes down to $312


----------



## futurewoman

Additional 25% off sale items at Neiman Marcus - online discount now, and in stores tomorrow.

I was at the Fort Worth location today and there were tons of MbMJ clothing and a number of MJ bags as well. I remember that Stams were $675 after discount, and there was one cream (not sure of the real color name, sorry) quilted ZC for $225.


----------



## krezz

Brown Memphis Robert Lexie - $798.33

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...<>ast_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1245512721430


----------



## Cheryl24

*Palais Royal Large Flat Case in Fuchsia* - no bids yet, starting @ $75, less than 24 hours to go

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...em=&sspagename=STRK:MEWAX:IT&salenotsupported


----------



## iluvmybags

Rare, HTF color

*F06 Quilted Stam, Bronze -- gently used*
currently $499
$599 BIN (8% cash back ($47.92) = $551.08)
6+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Marc-...ptZUSQ5fCSAQ5fWHQ5fHandbagsQQsalenotsupported


----------



## iluvmybags

*S08 Soft Quilted "Oui" Messenger Bag, Oak -- NWT*
$499.99 BIN (8% cash back ($40) = $459.99)
6+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Qui...ptZUSQ5fCSAQ5fWHQ5fHandbagsQQsalenotsupported


----------



## iluvmybags

*"Vintage" (2002/03) Chainlink Hobo, Black -- gently used*
currently $169.99
$199.99 BIN (8% cash back ($16) = $183.99)
6+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/100-Authentic-M...ptZUSQ5fCSAQ5fWHQ5fHandbagsQQsalenotsupported


----------



## Cheryl24

Gently Used *Cognac Venetia* - less than 24 hours to go, bids @ $112.50 right now

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...em=&sspagename=STRK:MEWAX:IT&salenotsupported


----------



## iluvmybags

*R08 Large Too Pocket, Black -- NWT*
$399 BIN (8% cash back ($31.92) = $367.08)
4+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...&indexurl=0&salenotsupported#ebayphotohosting


----------



## iluvmybags

This bag has pretty heavy corner rubs and wear to the frame & back side -- she also mentions a loose kisslock, 
however, it is from F08 so it would still be covered under MJ's warranty.  I believe MOST of the "damage" can be repaired

*F08 Quilted Stam, Grey *
$699.95 BIN (8% cash back ($56) = $643.95)
or BEST OFFER
5+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Dar...ptZUSQ5fCSAQ5fWHQ5fHandbagsQQsalenotsupported


----------



## iluvmybags

*F02 Padlock Hobo, Poppy -- gently used*
$199 BIN (8% cash back ($15.92) = $183.08)
or BEST OFFER
28+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-MARC-JACOB...ptZUSQ5fCSAQ5fWHQ5fHandbagsQQsalenotsupported


----------



## iluvmybags

*S/S05 Venetia, Cherry Blossom -- gently used*
$245 BIN (8% cash back ($19.60) = $225.40)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Pin...ptZUSQ5fCSAQ5fWHQ5fHandbagsQQsalenotsupported


----------



## xi_captain

Nordstrom at Walnut Creek, CA had the following:

Robert Jennifer in Purple ~ $1100
Love Story Tote in Fuschia, Blue ~ $840
Quilted Handy in Gold, Pink ~ not sure


----------



## indi3r4

Black Blake
current bid $242.49
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=380131785304
ends in 5 hrs


----------



## indi3r4

Carter Rocket Tote in Charcoal
$249 OBO
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/temp..._Charcoal_Carter_Rocket_Tote___Authentic__EUC


----------



## iluvmybags

This Seller has both the Large and Small, and will sell whichever goes first
*NOTE* the hardware from the front pocket was removed from the small

*Small Sienna Hobo, Emerald - gently used*
$399.99 BIN (8% cash back ($32) = $367.99)
or BEST OFFER
29+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Lg-Ma...ptZUSQ5fCSAQ5fWHQ5fHandbagsQQsalenotsupported







*Large Sienna Hobo, Emerald - gently used*
$499.99 BIN (8% cash back ($40) = $459.99)
or BEST OFFER
29+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Med-M...ptZUSQ5fCSAQ5fWHQ5fHandbagsQQsalenotsupported


----------



## iluvmybags

Here's a Score!
(may want to double check zipperheads, but I would BIN)
Needs some cleaning up & rehab, but can't beat the price!!

*Soft Calf Blake, Ivory/Bone -- previously carried*
(not sure the season or the exact color name)
currently $75
$150 BIN (8% cash back ($12) = $138)
6+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Wom...ptZUSQ5fCSAQ5fWHQ5fHandbagsQQsalenotsupported


----------



## Quigs

Love Story Zip Pouch in blue or silver $198.03 at Saks.com

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...<>ast_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1245652374955


----------



## Melly

*Bordeaux Blake* - gently used
$187.50 current bid.... ending in 1+ hour

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220436648782&ssPageName=ADME:B:WNA:US:1123


----------



## Melly

*Tan Patti Satchel*
$61.00 current bid... ending in 4+ hours

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130312979201&ssPageName=ADME:B:WNA:US:1123


----------



## kiss_p

I didn't see this posted.  Yesterday, I was at Nordstrom, Montgomery Mall, Bethsda, MD and they were marking down sale bags to 60% off.  I saw some of the metallic bags with the studs across the top, a faux snakeskin stam in a blue/grey color and a mini cecelia in the same color as the stam.  They may have other MJ on sale, but I was trying to be good so I didn't look for long.  You may want to check your local Nordie's to see if they've started the second markdown.


----------



## blackonmaroon

*Spring 08 Dark Grey ZC NWT*

$310 BIN
6+ days left

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160343924943


----------



## swan1

eluxury.com
50% off
items moving fast


----------



## indi3r4

Black Slouchy Tote
BIN $699.99 OBO
ends in 6 days
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...ndexURL=1&photoDisplayType=2#ebayphotohosting


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Mercer Cole Tote in Ivory $584

http://www.barneys.com/Mercer Cole Tote/00465006005419,default,pd.html

Downtown Roxanne Bowler in Black $464

http://www.barneys.com/Downtown Roxanne Bowler Bag/00465004016653,default,pd.html


----------



## paula_rose

An additional 25% off sale items- Tons of MbMJ
http://www.cusp.com/shoponline/subc.../handbags&page=1&designer=MARC by Marc Jacobs


----------



## softee bee

SCP Nordies had some fuscia colored stams, a yellow christina, lots of key pouches, and zip clutches, mercers, etc for 60% off


----------



## jse223

Softee, remember the ZC colors on sale?


----------



## digby723

Potomac Mills, VA last call and saks had several MJ bags on sale. Unfortunatly I do not know the names, but, in saks they were all black in color, and leather, (and ranged from $800-1000) and in Last Call, they had a few different colored bags, green, purple, black, and most only had leather straps, the bags themselves weren't leather. Sorry I'm not any more help.


----------



## Quigs

Neiman's Beverly Hills has a large selection of MJ handbags on sale with an additional 25% discount.  They're dispersed throughout several locals in the handbag section.


----------



## imagine76

I just decided to return a quilted metallic fuchsia zc (found a purple one I liked better) and a black Mercer satchel (handle wasn't quite long enough for me, but does fit under the arm) to the Nordies at Pentagon City at COB.  They're now marked down to 60% off.  The SA was Shalia, 703-415-1121 x1250.  Hope that helps someone!


----------



## fleurdelys

Black Silvana $512 BIN
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Sil...=65:10|66:4|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:200


----------



## iluvmybags

Only 15+ Hours to go!!

*Stella, Wine -- gently used*
currently $66 (no reserve/7 bids)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180368634855&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWAX%3AIT&salenotsupported


----------



## roomommy

Daydream hobo in smokey brown, BIN $349
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-Day...ptZUSQ5fCSAQ5fWHQ5fHandbagsQQsalenotsupported


----------



## telicious

MbMJ Lovely Saddle Bag - $119.99 only 1 hour left! 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-by-Jacobs-Lovely-Saddle-Bag-Tan-Turnlock-Groovee_W0QQitemZ190315257441QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2c4fac5e61&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=65%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A1%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A50


----------



## telicious

MbMJ Baby Groovee - $209, 2+ hour left!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-By-Marc-Jacobs-Dr-Q-Groovee-Satchel-Black-498_W0QQitemZ250447867905QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3a4fdb3001&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=65%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A1%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A50


----------



## telicious

MbMJ Lovely Messenger Bag, $39.95, 5+ hours left!

http://cgi.ebay.com/EUC-Marc-by-Marc-Jacobs-Brown-Leather-Bag-Purse_W0QQitemZ350214760220QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item518a6d271c&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=65%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A0%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A50


----------



## telicious

MbMJ Puckered Mouse Handbag, $99.99, 8+ hours left!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Red-Puckered-Mouse-Shoulderbag-Handbag-Bag_W0QQitemZ110403884318QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item19b495951e&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=65%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A0%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A50


----------



## anteaterquaker

Peggy Urban in Seattle, WA has the following

Marc Jacobs​The Handy in Fuchsia ​Regular: $545​Sale :$218.90​Large Zip Clutch in Gold​Regular: $545​Sale :$218.90​Double pocket Zip Clutch​Regular: $495​Sale :$196.90​​
Peggy Urban​206.628.1253​​


----------



## anteaterquaker

Purple ZC BIN OBO $275
http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-Auth-Marc-Jacobs-Leather-Clutch-Zip-Wallet-Purple_W0QQitemZ200356042568QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2ea6269748&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=65%3A10%7C66%3A2%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A0%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A50


----------



## iluvmybags

Only 4+ Hours to go

*"Vintage" Multi-Pocket, Tan (light blue suede lining) -- gently used*
currently $51 (no reserve)

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-Bag...ptZUSQ5fCSAQ5fWHQ5fHandbagsQQsalenotsupported


----------



## iluvmybags

Only 4+hours to go

*"Vintage" (2003) Venetia, Black -- gently used*
(silver hardware/yellowish/green canvas lining)
Currently $71 (no reserve)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Exc...ptZUSQ5fCSAQ5fWHQ5fHandbagsQQsalenotsupported


----------



## iluvmybags

only 19+ Hours to go

*Venetia, Cherry Blossom (??) -- gently used*
currently $85 (no reserve)
(there's also a $175 BIN)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Marc-...ptZUSQ5fCSAQ5fWHQ5fHandbagsQQsalenotsupported


----------



## iluvmybags

Only 21+ hours to go

*F/W03 "Lola" style Wristlet/Pouchette, Rose -- gently used*
currently $146

http://cgi.ebay.com/BIG-YAY-THE-PER...ptZUSQ5fCSAQ5fWHQ5fHandbagsQQsalenotsupported


----------



## pursemonkey

Caramel Guinevere marked down to $280 on Ann's Fabulous Finds! 
http://annsfabulousfinds.com/shop/on_sale/sale_items/caramel_guinevere


----------



## CookieSmooch

Nordstrom @ Palo Alto has the following at 60% off:
- Metallic gold quilted ZC
- Metallic gold quilted zip-around wallet
- Metallic fuchsia Single
- Metallic fuchsia Kristina
- Fuchsia Material Girl (?)
- Safran quilted wallet (not sure of the style name, but it's not double pushlock ZC)


----------



## roomommy

MBMJ clothing is on sale at Gilt today.


----------



## paula_rose

As of closing last night Nordies store #32 (801) 261-4402
has a quilted gold ZC for $197.20
They also had a white Jen, small blue flat case (?) 
Bright pink(1) & gold(1)
 quilted handy, a bunch of the pink cruise stuff, a ton of love story stuff
*sorry didn't look at prices on things other than the zc, but it was all 60% off original


----------



## iluvmybags

Only 4+ Hours to go

*1st season (2001/02) Hobo, Black -- gently used*
currently $102.50 (reserve not met)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190315802330&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWAX%3AIT&salenotsupported


----------



## iluvmybags

7+ Hours to go

*F08 Quilted Stam, Grey -- previously carried*
**NOTE** heavy wear to corners/frame
(this MAY be repairable - still covered under MJ warranty)
currently $699.95

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330338920274&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWAX%3AIT&salenotsupported


----------



## iluvmybags

1+ Day to go

*R06 Baby Stam, Topaz -- gently used*
currently $349.95

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=310150259565&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWAX%3AIT&salenotsupported


----------



## browneyesblue

neimanmarcus.com MJ Angela Hobo in WHITE w/ Gold Hardware
$477.75 (that is with the additional 25% off!)



http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...SELLABLE_DATE%257c1%26N%3D4294967189%26st%3Ds


----------



## browneyesblue

browneyesblue said:


> neimanmarcus.com MJ Angela Hobo in WHITE w/ Gold Hardware
> $477.75 (that is with the additional 25% off!)
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...SELLABLE_DATE%257c1%26N%3D4294967189%26st%3Ds


 
Now its $637.00. They took off the additional 25% in seconds.


----------



## iluvmybags

You may want to ask for new pics (or ask if she's ever used/carried it) -- this "Seller" just bought this a few weeks ago and it looks like she's re-using her seller's pics & description (here's the original listing - http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270396841054&viewitem=&salenotsupported)

*Stella, Peacock -- gently used*
$315 BIN (8% cash back ($25.20) = $289.80)
or BEST OFFER
4+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Ste...ptZUSQ5fCSAQ5fWHQ5fHandbagsQQsalenotsupported


----------



## iluvmybags

*F07 Soft Calf Zip Clutch, Bordeaux -- gently used*
$395 BIN (8% cash back ($31.60) = $363.40)
or BEST OFFER
6+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-Marc-Jacobs...ptZUSQ5fCSAQ5fWHQ5fHandbagsQQsalenotsupported


----------



## iluvmybags

*F07 Quilted Elastic Mina, Plum -- gently used*
$790 BIN (8% cash back ($63.20) = $726.80)
or BEST OFFER
6+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Make-an-OFFER-M...ptZUSQ5fCSAQ5fWHQ5fHandbagsQQsalenotsupported


----------



## iluvmybags

*S05 Blake, Bright Blue -- gently used*
currently $399
$445 BIN (8% cash back ($31.92) = $367.08)
6+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Bla...ptZUSQ5fCSAQ5fWHQ5fHandbagsQQsalenotsupported


----------



## iluvmybags

*F07 Small Multi-Pocket, Petrol -- NWT*
currently $449.99
$499.99 BIN (8% cash back ($40) = $459.99)
6+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-MJ-...ptZUSQ5fCSAQ5fWHQ5fHandbagsQQsalenotsupported


----------



## iluvmybags

*Venetia, "Salmon" (pale beige) -- gently used*
$350 BIN (8% cash back ($28) = $322)
or BEST OFFER
6+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/AuTHeNTiC-MARC-...ptZUSQ5fCSAQ5fWHQ5fHandbagsQQsalenotsupported


----------



## iluvmybags

this has been relisted with a BIN
$524.95 BIN (8% cash back ($42) = $482.95)
6+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Dar...ptZUSQ5fCSAQ5fWHQ5fHandbagsQQsalenotsupported



iluvmybags said:


> 7+ Hours to go
> 
> *F08 Quilted Stam, Grey -- previously carried*
> **NOTE** heavy wear to corners/frame
> (this MAY be repairable - still covered under MJ warranty)
> currently $699.95
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...em=&sspagename=STRK:MEWAX:IT&salenotsupported


----------



## Melly

This color is actually Almond from Resort 2003.  



iluvmybags said:


> *Venetia, "Salmon" (pale beige) -- gently used*
> $350 BIN (8% cash back ($28) = $322)
> or BEST OFFER
> 6+ days
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/AuTHeNTiC-MARC-...ptZUSQ5fCSAQ5fWHQ5fHandbagsQQsalenotsupported


----------



## iluvmybags

the Distressed Baggy Jeans that I posted about last month
(http://forum.purseblog.com/marc-jacobs/i-should-have-known-mj-would-do-me-459552.html)
are on sale for the UNBELIEVABLY low price of *$34 each at MbyMJ Stores*
(you can't even buy jeans that cheap at The Gap!!)
The phone number to the Chicago store is *(773) 276-2998*
they had all sizes available


----------



## Luv n bags

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod70730026&eItemId=prod70730026&cmCat=search&searchType=SALE&parentId=cat980731&icid=&rte=%252Fsearch.jhtml%253FNtt%253Dmarc%252Bjacobs%2526_requestid%253D4320%2526N%253D4294967189%2526st%253Ds

violet susan...


----------



## roomommy

Black Robert Jennifer!!! BIN $1200 
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-BLA...ptZUSQ5fCSAQ5fWHQ5fHandbagsQQsalenotsupported


----------



## iluvmybags

*S08 Mercer Zip Clutch, Merlot -- gently used*
$280

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/blac...uthentic_MARC_JACOBS_Merlot_Zip_Clutch_Wallet


----------



## iluvmybags

*F/W07 Soft Calf  Zip Clutch, Bordeaux (suede lining!) -- NWT*
$299 or BEST OFFER

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/Gung/items/Brand_new_Marc_Jacobs_Zip_Clutch_in_Bordeaux


----------



## iluvmybags

*F/W07 Quilted Venetia, Grey -- gently used*
$650 or BEST OFFER

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/grace7/items/Marc_Jacobs_Grey_Venetia__

*F/W08 Carter Cocoa, Charcoal -- gently used*
$590 or BEST OFFER

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/grace7/items/Marc_Jacobs_Charcoal_Coco


----------



## iluvmybags

*F/W04 Tumbled Leather Venetia, Forest Green -- gently used*
$225 or BEST OFFER

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/boomie/items/Rare_Marc_Jacobs_Venetia_bag_purse_in_Olive_


----------



## iluvmybags

*F/W05 Quilted Multi-Pocket, Nappa Leather/Violet -- gently used*
$650 or BEST OFFER

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/MmHm..._Marc_Jacobs_Nappa_Quilted_Small_Multi_Pocket


----------



## iluvmybags

*F/W08 Carter Junior, Charcoal -- gently used*
$335 or BEST OFFER

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/blac...JACOBS_Carter_Jr__Satchel_Bag_in_Charcoal_Gre


----------



## iluvmybags

a BEST OFFER option was added to this listing



iluvmybags said:


> *S08 Mercer Zip Clutch, Merlot -- gently used*
> $280
> 
> http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/blac...uthentic_MARC_JACOBS_Merlot_Zip_Clutch_Wallet


----------



## iluvmybags

*EDIT POST*
sorry -- misread listing

*F/W08 Soft/Exotic Alyona, Beige -- gently used*
currently $699
6+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-BEI...ptZUSQ5fCSAQ5fWHQ5fHandbagsQQsalenotsupported


----------



## Melly

*There is no BIN for this item.  The starting bid is $699.  
*
Also, please note signs of wear. 


iluvmybags said:


> *F/W08 Soft/Exotic Alyona, Beige -- gently used*
> $699 BIN (8% cash back ($55.92) = $643.08)
> 6+ days
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-BEI...ptZUSQ5fCSAQ5fWHQ5fHandbagsQQsalenotsupported


----------



## jun3machina

wow ladies, add this to your watch list. great time to score an exotic super rare MJ!!
lavender purple REAL alligator sophia
start bid $359, no reserve.

http://cgi.ebay.com/WHAT-A-CROC-Aut...ptZUSQ5fCSAQ5fWHQ5fHandbagsQQsalenotsupported


----------



## jun3machina

hurry someone snag this. blush/nude/pale pink ava bag!!
$40, 13 minutes left
http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Used-...ptZUSQ5fCSAQ5fWHQ5fHandbagsQQsalenotsupported

slight wear on corners, but this is a fab bag and suede lined!!


----------



## jun3machina

vintage pushlock billfold wallet in ocean
$39, no bids 10 hours to go
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-Blu...QQptZLHQ5fDefaultDomainQ5f0QQsalenotsupported


----------



## Cheryl24

*Silver Blake - $300 BIN*

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Bla...ptZUSQ5fCSAQ5fWHQ5fHandbagsQQsalenotsupported


----------



## pursemonkey

Rare, HTF sweet punk tote from an awesome PFer - BIN $549
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...m=&sspagename=STRK:MESELX:IT&salenotsupported


----------



## pursemonkey

Black Mika from Fashionphile - **NOTE WEAR/MISSING SCREW** - $525
http://stores.channeladvisor.com/fa... Leather Quilted MIKA Tote Bag Purse Black 08


----------



## xi_captain

^The missing screw can definitely be fixed by MJ repairs


----------



## iluvmybags

this is a RARE Find!!

*F/W07 Quilted Stam, Teal -- NWT*
$850 or BEST OFFER

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/Myakieu/items/MARC_JACOBS_QUILTED_Stam_BNWT___Teal_R07


----------



## iluvmybags

*F/W07 Soft Calf Zip Clutch, Bordeaux -- gently used*
$260 or BEST OFFER

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/Myakieu/items/MARC_JACOBS_ZIP_CLUTCH__Bordeaux


----------



## iluvmybags

*Round Coin Purse, Ferrari Red - gently used*
$55

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/sweetart/items/Marc_Jacobs_Round_Coin_Purse_in_Ferrari_Red___EUC__unique_5774978


----------



## iluvmybags

*Palais Royal Flat Case, Fuchsia -- NWT*
$110

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/sweetart/items/NEW_Marc_Jacobs_Palais_Royal_Large_Flat_Case_in_Fuchsia_


----------



## iluvmybags

*Small Quilted Wallet, Black - NWT*
$110

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/sweetart/items/NEW_Marc_Jacobs_Small_Quilted_Zip_Wallet_in_Black_unique_5774686


----------



## iluvmybags

*S/S03 Large Satchel, Washed Raisin - gently used*
$239 or BEST OFFER

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/quilter_fran/items/EUC_Marc_Jacobs_washed_raisin_large_leather_satchel_s_s_03


----------



## iluvmybags

*S/S08 Palais Royal Party - Raspberry*
$280 or BEST OFFER

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/VioletV/items/Marc_Jacobs_Party_in_Raspberry


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

Holy cow- black crystal stan ($1575) and black patent stan ($905) plus %20 off at neimans last call in grapevine Texas! Also a Robert jennifer in brown.


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

That should have said stam, stupid text correct.


----------



## pursemonkey

Dark brown Reena (store display) BIN $245!!
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-REE...ptZUSQ5fCSAQ5fWHQ5fHandbagsQQsalenotsupported

 (For some reason I can't attach pics - sorry!)


----------



## tadpolenyc

pursemonkey said:


> Dark brown Reena (store display) BIN $245!!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-REE...ptZUSQ5fCSAQ5fWHQ5fHandbagsQQsalenotsupported
> 
> (For some reason I can't attach pics - sorry!)



here you go, pm.


----------



## iluvmybags

18+ Hours left

*S/S09 Memphis Lexie, Red -- NWT*
Currently $575 (reserve not met)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280363266636&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWAX%3AIT&salenotsupported


----------



## iluvmybags

*Small Selma, Teal -- gently used*
currently $79
$100 BIN (8% cash back ($8) = $92)
4+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-AUTHENTIC-SELMA-Satchel-Purse-Handbag_W0QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trkparmsZ65Q3a10Q7c66Q3a2Q7c39Q3a1Q7c293Q3a1Q7c294Q3a50QQ_trksidZp3286Q2ec0Q2em14QQhashZitem25555d571bQQitemZ160345970459QQptZUSQ5fCSAQ5fWHQ5fHandbagsQQsalenotsupported


----------



## iluvmybags

*1st season (2001/02) Hobo, Black -- gently used*
currently $75
$250 BIN (8% cash back ($20) = $230)
6+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-black-handbag-with-roller-buckles_W0QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trkparmsZ65Q3a10Q7c66Q3a2Q7c39Q3a1Q7c293Q3a1Q7c294Q3a50QQ_trksidZp3286Q2ec0Q2em14QQhashZitem2c4fdf15acQQitemZ190318581164QQptZUSQ5fCSAQ5fWHQ5fHandbagsQQsalenotsupported


----------



## iluvmybags

*S/S09 Memphis Lexie, Beige -- NWT*
$1099.99 BIN (8% cash back ($88) = $1011.99)
or BEST OFFER
6+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-2000-MARC-JACOBS-ROBERT-LEXIE-BAG-TOTE-EMBROIDERED_W0QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trkparmsZ65Q3a10Q7c66Q3a2Q7c39Q3a1Q7c293Q3a1Q7c294Q3a50QQ_trksidZp3286Q2ec0Q2em14QQhashZitem29ff43aab5QQitemZ180376283829QQptZUSQ5fCSAQ5fWHQ5fHandbagsQQsalenotsupported


----------



## iluvmybags

Another "vintage" find!!

*1st season (2001/02) Hobo, Black (pink suede lining) - gently used*
$595 BIN
or BEST OFFER
29+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Black-Sophia-Hobo-Handbag_W0QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trkparmsZ65Q3a10Q7c66Q3a2Q7c39Q3a1Q7c293Q3a1Q7c294Q3a50QQ_trksidZp3286Q2ec0Q2em14QQhashZitem5ad197e150QQitemZ390063448400QQptZUSQ5fCSAQ5fWHQ5fHandbagsQQsalenotsupported

(for some reason, the attachment link isn't working and the pics aren't hosted by ebay)


----------



## iluvmybags

I wish I could post an image for you to see, but the attachment link isn't working

*Serena Bowler, Eggshell -- gently used*
$150 or BEST OFFER

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/GlamourPuss/items/Marc_Jacobs_Serena_Bowler_in_Eggshell


----------



## iluvmybags

*F/W03 Wristlet/Pouchette, Dusty Plum (Rose), gently used*
$250 or BEST OFFER

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/allwaizeshopping/items/Marc_Jacobs_Dusty_Plum_Pouchette__Sm__Lola_____250


----------



## iluvmybags

*Stella, Thistle -- gently used*
$350 or BEST OFFER

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/allwaizeshopping/items/Marc_Jacobs_Thistle_Stella___Like_NEW__350


----------



## iluvmybags

*Venetia, Pomegranate -- gently used*
currently $49.95 (reserve not met)
$399.95 BIN (8% cash back ($32) = $367.95)
6+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-POMEGRANATE-VENETIA-EXCELLENT-CONDITION_W0QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trkparmsZ65Q3a10Q7c66Q3a2Q7c39Q3a1Q7c293Q3a1Q7c294Q3a50QQ_trksidZp3286Q2ec0Q2em14QQhashZitem1e57737d91QQitemZ130316205457QQptZUSQ5fCSAQ5fWHQ5fHandbagsQQsalenotsupported


----------



## iluvmybags

Only 39 Minutes left on this, but what a low price
*PLEASE NOTE* wear to the Orings at the top

*F06 Stam Hobo, Black -- gently used*
currently $212.50 (no reserve)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Purse-bag-Black-Quilted-100-Authentic_W0QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trkparmsZ65Q3a1Q7c66Q3a2Q7c39Q3a1Q7c293Q3a1Q7c294Q3a50QQ_trksidZp3286Q2ec0Q2em14QQhashZitem1c0ac73708QQitemZ120439912200QQptZUSQ5fCSAQ5fWHQ5fHandbagsQQsalenotsupported


----------



## pursemonkey

Be still my heart: brown Hillary on mytheresa.com for appoximately $800 USD once VAT is subtracted!
http://www.mytheresa.com/shop/product.php?productid=6870


----------



## pursemonkey

Brown Maria on mytheresa for appoximately $650! (Some lucky gal scored the blue one for only $389!!)
http://www.mytheresa.com/shop/product.php?productid=7125


----------



## pursemonkey

Black Robert Jennifer for approximately $1000
http://www.mytheresa.com/shop/product.php?productid=6748


----------



## jun3machina

MBMJ velvet & leather tassle bag
BIN $60
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...em=&sspagename=STRK:MEWAX:IT&salenotsupported


----------



## jun3machina

dk. brown MJ box bag
start bid $199, BIN $299
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...em=&sspagename=STRK:MEWAX:IT&salenotsupported


----------



## jun3machina

older vintage MBMJ sun ray/ citrus slice clutch
BIN $99
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...em=&sspagename=STRK:MEWAX:IT&salenotsupported


----------



## jun3machina

rare, python trimmed white caroline frame bag
start bid $499
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...em=&sspagename=STRK:MEWAX:IT&salenotsupported


----------



## Barlow

.


----------



## pursemonkey

NWT bordeaux Blake BIN $599
http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-MARC-...ptZUSQ5fCSAQ5fWHQ5fHandbagsQQsalenotsupported


----------



## swan1

MJ shoes on ideeli.com right now
(Red Sale: Designer Accessories)


----------



## Melly

*SUPER RARE Christy Snakeskin Hobo - used*
*$42.00* current bid... ending in 7+ hours

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190317420975&indexURL=0#ebayphotohosting


----------



## jun3machina

wow! sienna hobo 
BIN $168
(has a few areas of minor wear, not bad though)
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Sie...ptZUSQ5fCSAQ5fWHQ5fHandbagsQQsalenotsupported


----------



## iluvmybags

*F/W07 Patchwork Stam, Light Petrol -- gently used*
currently $799.99
$899.99 BIN (8% cash back ($72) = $827.99)
6+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/RARE-Marc-Jacobs-Patchwork-Stam-in-LIGHT-PETROL_W0QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trkparmsZ65Q3a10Q7c66Q3a2Q7c39Q3a1Q7c293Q3a1Q7c294Q3a50QQ_trksidZp3286Q2ec0Q2em14QQhashZitem255562fcabQQitemZ160346340523QQptZUSQ5fCSAQ5fWHQ5fHandbagsQQsalenotsupported


----------



## iluvmybags

*R08 Quilted Hobo, Black - NWT*
currently $100 (reserve not met)
$390.00 BIN (8% cash back ($31.20) = $358.80)
6+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-Black-Hobo-Bag-AUTHENTIC-A-MUST-BUY_W0QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trkparmsZ65Q3a10Q7c66Q3a2Q7c39Q3a1Q7c293Q3a1Q7c294Q3a50QQ_trksidZp3286Q2ec0Q2em14QQhashZitem2555617ad5QQitemZ160346241749QQptZUSQ5fCSAQ5fWHQ5fHandbagsQQsalenotsupported


----------



## iluvmybags

*R08 Palais Royal Asa Cross Body, Blue - NWT*
$299.99 BIN (8% cash back ($24) = $275.99)
9+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-BLUE-ASA-CROSSBODY-BAG-650_W0QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trkparmsZ65Q3a10Q7c66Q3a2Q7c39Q3a1Q7c293Q3a2Q7c294Q3a50QQ_trksidZp3286Q2ec0Q2em14QQhashZitem19b4f57205QQitemZ110410166789QQptZUSQ5fCSAQ5fWHQ5fHandbagsQQsalenotsupported


----------



## iluvmybags

this is the same bag I posted earlier, but in the larger size
Only 6+ hours to go!

*Large Selma, Teal - NWT*
currently $459.99

http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Authentic-Mark-Jacobs-Satchel-Large-Teal-NWT-1400_W0QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trkparmsZ65Q3a1Q7c66Q3a2Q7c39Q3a1Q7c293Q3a1Q7c294Q3a50QQ_trksidZp3286Q2ec0Q2em14QQhashZitem4a98bcb939QQitemZ320390084921QQptZUSQ5fCSAQ5fWHQ5fHandbagsQQsalenotsupported


----------



## iluvmybags

*Delete*


----------



## iluvmybags

7+ Hours to go

*S/S08 Mercer Blake, Navy -- gently used*
currently $102.50 (no reserve)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Leather-Purse-Large-Classic-Satchel-Speedy_W0QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trkparmsZ65Q3a1Q7c66Q3a2Q7c39Q3a1Q7c293Q3a1Q7c294Q3a50QQ_trksidZp3286Q2ec0Q2em14QQhashZitem2301e2cb61QQitemZ150355495777QQptZUSQ5fCSAQ5fWHQ5fHandbagsQQsalenotsupported


----------



## iluvmybags

19+ Hours to go

*1st season (2001/02) Stella, Black - gently used*
(brass hardware/buckles)
currently $450
$550 BIN

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-Orginal-Stella-Shoulder-bag-EUC_W0QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trkparmsZ65Q3a1Q7c66Q3a2Q7c39Q3a1Q7c293Q3a2Q7c294Q3a50QQ_trksidZp3286Q2ec0Q2em14QQhashZitem3a5045feb8QQitemZ250454867640QQptZUSQ5fCSAQ5fWHQ5fHandbagsQQsalenotsupported


----------



## Melly

*THIS BAG IS FAKE... do not bid. *



iluvmybags said:


> 6+ Hours to go
> 
> *Patent Leather Quilted Ursula Bowler, Midnight Blue -- gently used*
> currently $299.99
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Eli...ptZUSQ5fCSAQ5fWHQ5fHandbagsQQsalenotsupported


----------



## jun3machina

colorblock bag, has some rubbing on the back
BiN $359!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...em=&sspagename=STRK:MEWAX:IT&salenotsupported


----------



## jun3machina

goodness, this one pulls at my heartstrings!
paloma bag...just stunning!
BIN $449
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...em=&sspagename=STRK:MEWAX:IT&salenotsupported


----------



## jun3machina

great & rare MBMJ fabric faridah
"smudge print"
BIN $130
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...em=&sspagename=STRK:MEWAX:IT&salenotsupported


----------



## jun3machina

plazatoo.com has a ton of MBMj bags, mercer wallets and shoes on sale:http://www.plazatoo.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=designer&vendor_code=MARC


----------



## softee bee

There was a refurbished Marc Jacobs Robert in at NR SCP as of this morning at $500 I dont know if its still there but I left at around 1230pm and it still was.

celebrities.bagbliss.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/02/picture-74.png


----------



## kiss_p

I saw a patent alyona in strawberry at the Saks, Tyson's Galleria, VA.  The sale price was around $540.  They also had some of the glitter studs eugenie in purple on sale.


----------



## iluvmybags

Bag in need of rehab, but still a good deal!

*Venetia, Spearmint -- previously carried*
*NOTE* 3 of the 5 feet from the bottom are missing, other wear
currently $26.01
$99 BIN (8% cash back ($7.92) = $91.08
3+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-TURQUOISE-Leather-Satchel-handBag_W0QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trkparmsZ65Q3a15Q7c66Q3a2Q7c39Q3a1Q7c293Q3a10Q7c294Q3a50QQ_trksidZp3286Q2ec0Q2em14QQhashZitem3a504c4253QQitemZ250455278163QQptZUSQ5fCSAQ5fWHQ5fHandbagsQQsalenotsupported


----------



## iluvmybags

*Soft Satchel, Ivory -- gently used*
(addtl pics available at link)
$109.95 BIN (8% cash back ($8.80) = $101.15)
4+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Double-Strap-Satchel-in-Cream_W0QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trkparmsZ65Q3a15Q7c66Q3a2Q7c39Q3a1Q7c293Q3a11Q7c294Q3a50QQ_trksidZp3286Q2ec0Q2em14QQhashZitem41467fc1e9QQitemZ280355652073QQptZUSQ5fCSAQ5fWHQ5fHandbagsQQsalenotsupported


----------



## pursemonkey

Bluefly has taken an extra 10% off all handbags today (prices reflect savings). Brunas, Mackenzies, Robert Jennifer and more, all around 30% off. http://www.bluefly.com/Designer-Han...rc+jacobs/Ntx-mode+matchallpartial/search.fly


----------



## nascar fan

This bag is at Nordstroms NorthPark Dallas for $1100.  (I think at least $1000 off)
http://www.mytheresa.com/shop/produ...34&page=1&currency_code=USD&koop_id=QA1200001

Also, a purple Blake is there for a little under $400.

At Galleria Dallas is a rasberry colored leather (not fabric like the pic) tote for $581.  http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...RFeedJ84DHJLQkR4&ci_src=14110925&ci_sku=V08JV

(is it ok if we send links like this????)

Barneys at Dallas Galleria has a blush colored Big Heart Tote sale.
Nordstroms at NorthPark has a royal blue Big Heart Tote on sale.

(These are all as of yesterday - July 3)  I make the rounds looking for MJ sales


----------



## pursemonkey

Lots of MbMJ clothing marked down on chickdowntown - plus use code JULY4 at checkout for 30% off everything on their site! 
https://www.chickdowntown.com/designerproducts.asp?designerID=67434


----------



## Cheryl24

*Taupe Large Guinevere* - 5 hours left; bids currently at $99

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...em=&sspagename=STRK:MEWAX:IT&salenotsupported


----------



## pursemonkey

Shoptwigs is giving an additional 20% off all sale items with code EXTRA at checkout. Memphis bags, Jen, Owen...
http://www.shoptwigs.com/twigs/dept.asp?s_id=0&dept_name=Marc+Jacobs&dept_id=7092&WT.svl=deptnav2


----------



## iluvmybags

*S/S09 Penn, Safran -- NWT*
$739.99 BIN
or BEST OFFER

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-YELLOW-TOTE-HANDBAG-NWT-995_W0QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trkparmsZ65Q3a10Q7c66Q3a2Q7c39Q3a1Q7c293Q3a1Q7c294Q3a50QQ_trksidZp3286Q2ec0Q2em14QQhashZitem4398f4e87aQQitemZ290328995962QQptZUSQ5fCSAQ5fWHQ5fHandbagsQQsalenotsupported


----------



## pursemonkey

NWT MbMJ Birdie Puckered Hobo in poppy - $179 from an awesome PFer!
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/alam...cobs_MbMJ_Birdie_puckered_hobo_in_Poppy__GORG


----------



## Melly

*Rose Zip Clutch - used*
*$100 BIN*

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Wal...c0.m14&_trkparms=65:10|66:2|39:1|293:1|294:50


----------



## iluvmybags

HOLY CRAP!!!
*these jeans are now $10!!!*
If you want them, get em quick -- they won't last long at that price!!!
(our store still had a full rack w/every size available)



iluvmybags said:


> the Distressed Baggy Jeans that I posted about last month
> (http://forum.purseblog.com/marc-jacobs/i-should-have-known-mj-would-do-me-459552.html)
> are on sale for the UNBELIEVABLY low price of *$34 each at MbyMJ Stores*
> (you can't even buy jeans that cheap at The Gap!!)
> The phone number to the Chicago store is *(773) 276-2998*
> they had all sizes available


----------



## iluvmybags

*Katie Pouchette, Kelly Green -- gently used*
$100 or BEST OFFER

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/squirrelly/items/Marc_Jacobs_Kelly_Green_Katie_Small_Pouchette_Shoulder_Bag


----------



## SLCsocialite

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-MARC-....c0.m14&_trkparms=65:1|66:2|39:1|293:1|294:50

Anouk for $35 + 10 shipping... AMAZING.


----------



## SheilaghNYC

Are you sure that real?  Seems too good to be true.....


----------



## jun3machina

MBMJ wham bag
BIN $175
http://cgi.ebay.com/handbag-Marc-Ja...ptZUSQ5fCSAQ5fWHQ5fHandbagsQQsalenotsupported


----------



## zuzu23

I'm very out of the loop on what bargain MJ prices are theses days but decided to call one of my Nordstrom SAs to track down a few things I missed getting earlier this season.  (safran and grey are now on their way )

Quilted ZC $179.90 (Bethesda, MD - 301.365.4111, ask for Winsome - has pink and there may be another safran left at another store)

Baby Cecilia $349.50 - Bethesda may still have blue and there are pink, blue and grey at other stores


----------



## nekostar0412

Carter Jr. from a GREAT TPFer ending in 5 hrs
No bids, starting at $285
BIN $325
http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-MARC-JACOB...trkparms=65:12|66:2|39:1|72:1205|293:1|294:50


----------



## bubbleliciousis

Neiman Marcus Last CAll 
Limerick , PA 

You can ask for Dan Brown or Rea (Pronouced as Ray) 
610 326 4230

Ridiculously good selection of MJ bags. 

3 Blakes on the shelf $667 and another less 20% in brown, Black with gold hardware and another black with silver hardware. 

Also a gold quilted ZC at $310 and another less 20% 

They have other stuff including the ones in the above post with the square "diamonds
" in bags and clutch. In light pink/tan. Don't remember the rest.


----------



## jun3machina

add it to your watch list ladies
pink pom pom bag
start bid $125
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Pin...ptZUSQ5fCSAQ5fWHQ5fHandbagsQQsalenotsupported


----------



## jun3machina

jazz pochette
i adore this!!
BIN $100
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-by-Marc-Ja...ptZUSQ5fCSAQ5fWHQ5fHandbagsQQsalenotsupported


----------



## jun3machina

black tere bag (lola?)
start bid $69, 3 days left. no bids
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-LEA...ptZUSQ5fCSAQ5fWHQ5fHandbagsQQsalenotsupported


----------



## anteaterquaker

bleeker in amethyst

cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Marc-Jacobs-Bleeker-Satchel-in-Amethyst_W0QQitemZ290329556820QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item4398fd7754&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=65%3A10%7C66%3A2%7C39%3A1%7C293%3A3%7C294%3A50


----------



## anteaterquaker

^^

hope it works

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Marc-...c0.m14&_trkparms=65:10|66:2|39:1|293:3|294:50


----------



## anteaterquaker

gray mercer peet 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Gre...c0.m14&_trkparms=65:10|66:2|39:1|293:2|294:50


----------



## anteaterquaker

striping alert
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Str...c0.m14&_trkparms=65:10|66:2|39:1|293:1|294:50


----------



## ejbfelton

SLCsocialite said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-MARC-....c0.m14&_trkparms=65:1|66:2|39:1|293:1|294:50
> 
> Anouk for $35 + 10 shipping... AMAZING.



Take a look at the feedback.


----------



## jun3machina

ejbfelton said:


> Take a look at the feedback.


the anouk bag is authentic. the feedback on the seller overall is good. all the items we put in here are at the discretion of whether or not you feel comfortable buying from someone. we expect you to look at the feedback as well and make an educated decision before purchasing. we merely find nicely priced authentic bags.


----------



## jun3machina

super rare, resort 05 patent cola stam!!
BIN $895, start bid $595
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Pat...ptZUSQ5fCSAQ5fWHQ5fHandbagsQQsalenotsupported


----------



## jun3machina

blue pushlock thing, early MJ
$55, reserve not met, 2 hours to go
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...em=&sspagename=STRK:MEWAX:IT&salenotsupported


----------



## jun3machina

wine stella BIN $170 
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Ste...ptZUSQ5fCSAQ5fWHQ5fHandbagsQQsalenotsupported


----------



## blackonmaroon

MbMJ Miss Marc Beach Tote on Plaza Too

Originally $298, now only $100 through a special promotion
Includes beach tote, towel, sunhat, and flip-flops






http://www.plazatoo.com/126227-NOSIZE.html


----------



## SLCsocialite

jun3machina said:


> the anouk bag is authentic. the feedback on the seller overall is good. all the items we put in here are at the discretion of whether or not you feel comfortable buying from someone. we expect you to look at the feedback as well and make an educated decision before purchasing. we merely find nicely priced authentic bags.


 
Thanks Jun, yes it is authentic...hopefully it gets reposted.
I have been an owner of an anouk and that def is a authentic one.


----------



## kitcat

shoptwigs 20% everything!

non-sale use promo code MAKEOVER
sale items use promo code EXTRA

they've got quite a few new MJ bags in stock.
royal palais clutches in new colors
new blake in green 
safety pin clutch in green

sale bags include the Memphis collection bags


----------



## Coach Superfan

Quilted Bronze wallet $218.04 (Reg $545) at Saks.com

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...408474399545537&bmUID=1247083067566&ev19=1:16


----------



## Coach Superfan

The Nordstrom Rack in Laguna Hills, CA had some shoulder hobos (?) for additional 50% off, bringing the price to *$250*. I don't know what the actual style name was (and I forgot to actually look at the tag ) but I think they were made of the so cool leather styles similar to the classic shoulder bag w/ the antiqued silver pushlock. Had a front pocket zipper across. Retails for $995. Colors available- a blush/neutral, black, and the blue.


----------



## iluvmybags

Shoot!! I completely forgot to check ebay yesterday and didn't post this!

ONLY 1+ HOUR to go!!!

*F/W06 quilted stam, Mouse -- gently used*
currently $499 (no reserve/1 bid)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=230353336887


----------



## Quigs

Purple Bonnie - $700

http://nitrolicious.com/shop/category/marc-jacobs/


----------



## iluvmybags

*F/W04 Tumbled Calf Sophia, Forest -- NWT*
$250 BIN (8% cash back ($20) = $230)
or BEST OFFER
4+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-MARC-JACOBS-GREEN-HANDBAG_W0QQitemZ150357724278QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item230204cc76&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=65%3A10|66%3A2|39%3A1|293%3A1|294%3A50


----------



## rachieface

iluvmybags said:


> Shoot!! I completely forgot to check ebay yesterday and didn't post this!
> 
> ONLY 1+ HOUR to go!!!
> 
> *F/W06 quilted stam, Mouse -- gently used*
> currently $499 (no reserve/1 bid)
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=230353336887



I would just like to point out real quickly the shipping price of $40 of this baby just in case!


----------



## iluvmybags

*S/S08 Quilted Washed Goat Leather Zip Clutch, Grey - NWT*
$300 or BEST OFFER

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/kitcat2/items/MARC_JACOBS_zip_clutch_in_Dark_Grey_Quilted_NWT


----------



## pursemonkey

Rare Petrol Elise from a lovely PFer BIN $625!!
http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-Marc-Jacob...0.m14&_trkparms=65:10|66:4|39:1|293:1|294:200


----------



## pursemonkey

NAP exclusive dark brown Capra from a super sweet PFer! BIN $350 OBO!!
http://cgi.ebay.com/100-Auth-Marc-J...0.m14&_trkparms=65:10|66:4|39:1|293:1|294:200


----------



## anteaterquaker

there is outlet sale at bagborroworsteal.com right now, there are only a few MJ items, but worth to take a look, coupon code CREDIT60 will gives you $60 off purchase price.

http://www.bagborroworsteal.com/ui/browse?nodeId=3132&page=1


----------



## nascar fan

Saks at Dallas Galleria has the following on sale:

brown tones - about $1000 off
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...1408474399545537&bmUID=1247156273505&ev19=1:3

Metallic gold quilted stam - $500-something.

Phone:  (972) 458-7000


----------



## kitcat

zip clutch in Bright Blue- Like New condition
$239 BIN or BO


http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Zip...c0.m14&_trkparms=65:10|66:2|39:1|293:1|294:50


----------



## blackonmaroon

*Pomegranate Venetia*

Pre-owned with no signs of wear/damage
$49.95 starting bid with no reserve not met
$299.95 BIN price
Ends in 6+ days







http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-POM...ptZUSQ5fCSAQ5fWHQ5fHandbagsQQsalenotsupported


----------



## blackonmaroon

*Black Soft Calf Tote Bag with suede lining*

Gently pre-owned with some signs of wear
$200 BIN or best offer
4+ days left






http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Sof...ptZUSQ5fCSAQ5fWHQ5fHandbagsQQsalenotsupported


----------



## blackonmaroon

*Washed Rose Stella*

New with tags
$499 starting bid, $535 BIN
Ends in 3 hours






http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-AUTHENTIC-M...ptZUSQ5fCSAQ5fWHQ5fHandbagsQQsalenotsupported


----------



## blackonmaroon

*Large Guinevere in Espresso*

Pre-owned with minor signs of wear/damage
$299 starting bid with no bids yet
Ends in 4+ hours






http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-MARC-JACOB...ptZUSQ5fCSAQ5fWHQ5fHandbagsQQsalenotsupported


----------



## Quigs

Youth Front-Pocket Satchel in black - $550.50 after 25% additional discount

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c..._RETAIL_PRICE%257c1%26N%3D4294967189%26st%3Ds


----------



## iluvmybags

My SA at Nordstroms called me today to tell me that any designer bags that are left that were marked down 60% were marked an *addtl' 15% off* today.  She said they had the Love Story Andy Tote, a Red Coated Canvas bag from R08 (not sure which one, maybe the Susan), a gold metallic Handy (this would be a good deal), as well as few other designer bags.

This is the Oak Brook store (630) 571-2121
I would imagine the inventory varies by store


----------



## iluvmybags

*Lilly Satchel, Ivory -- gently used*
$250 or BEST OFFER

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/Sabinalynn/items/1000__Authentic_MARC_JACOBS_Lily_leather_Satchel_Bag


----------



## beating<3baby

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&item=200360534887




soft box flap bag in slate. starting bid £100, BIN £150. ends in 7 days


----------



## beating<3baby

Same seller - http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&item=200360534887

Black Julianne bag. £300 BIN or OBO


----------



## acschjenn

Zip Clutch - Red only $160.13
http://www.barneys.com/Classic Zip Clutch/00465001013785,default,pd.html

Just got the blue downtown zip clutch from the Barneys in Dallas at this awesome price!


----------



## thithi

wonderful pfer has two bags ending in less than a day!

BNWT Marc Jacobs Large Mercer Multipocket in Chalk $299
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130316794041&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT







and 

BNWT Marc by Marc Jacobs Hillier in Electric Violet $199
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130316794486&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## angelalam5

From a lovely TPF'er...
NWT Marc Jacobs Gold Stam 

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/abbyergr/items/NWT_AUTH__Marc_Jacobs_Gold_Quilted_Stam_Bag_MSRP__1395


----------



## schumley4

ZC in Red - on sale for $160.13

This is a steal!  Hurry...

http://www.barneys.com/Classic Zip Clutch/00465001013785,default,pd.html


----------



## schumley4

MbMJ Totally Turnlock Zip Clutch

Fall '09 color in Sage - already on sale for $148.50

http://www.barneys.com/Totally Turnlock Zip Clutch/00505001281507,default,pd.html


----------



## pursemonkey

Topaz stam from a lovely PFer $535 BIN OBO!!
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/spaceyjacy/items/Marc_Jacobs_Topaz_Stam_Handbag_Purse_


----------



## pursemonkey

Rare ICY Bordeaux key pouch from the same lovely PFer BIN $100!!
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/spaceyjacy/items/Marc_Jacobs_Icy_Boredeaux_Key_Pouch__RARE_


----------



## Luv n bags

If I didn't have one of these already, I would snatch this up:

http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-MARC-JACOBS...c0.m14&_trkparms=65:10|66:2|39:1|293:1|294:50


----------



## iluvmybags

Only 20+ Hours to go (and look at the current price!! )

*S/S08 Mercer EW Tote, Navy -- gently used*
**PLEASE NOTE** Longer shoulder strap is not included
Currently $100 (no reserve/15 bids)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=290329199623


----------



## sdkitty

NM Last Call has additional 20% off on everything until 7/13.  They had several MJ bags.  A zip clutch in gold for approx $300.  Blake in So Cool leather, black and natural, approx $665.  Angelea soft calf ivory $635, plus some other bags that I don't know the names of, a lot of So Cool and one large tote in brown soft leather that was labeled "large tote"


----------



## iluvmybags

1+ day left

*F/W07 Quilted Alyona, Grey -- gently used*
currently $$599

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=110411044570


----------



## happy942

Bloomingdales on Michigan Ave Chicago had several purple Blakes on sale for 40% off as of this afternoon.


----------



## sweetart

Im not sure what this is called but it's not the alyona. The alyona has 3 comparments (2 open and 1 zippered) and this only has 1. 


iluvmybags said:


> 1+ day left
> 
> *F/W07 Quilted Alyona, Grey -- gently used*
> currently $$599
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=110411044570


----------



## iluvmybags

sweetart said:


> Im not sure what this is called but it's not the alyona. The alyona has 3 comparments (2 open and 1 zippered) and this only has 1.



Oops -- my mistake
It appears to be the Quilted N/S Tote (Same season - F/W07)
Like this one: http://forum.purseblog.com/marc-jac...r-grey-mj-bags-here-264118-3.html#post9559752


----------



## Luv n bags

Nordys in Palo Alto, CA had a blue hearts keypouch for $112 or thereabouts. They also had two hearts tote - one in blue and one in white. I think the price was less than $550...

NM in Palo Alto had a pink hearts clutch bag - I didn't look at the price but it was on the sales table.


----------



## Melly

*Julia in Raisin* (gently used)
*BIN $250*

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Jul...c0.m14&_trkparms=65:10|66:2|39:1|293:1|294:50


----------



## Melly

*Soft Calf Tote in Black *(gently used)
*BIN $175*

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Sof...trkparms=65:12|66:2|39:1|72:1205|293:1|294:50


----------



## digby723

Arlington Blvd Loehmann's in Northern VA had a few of the MJ satin bags (really big ones for $350, a small gray one for like $100 and a medium black one for $200, all with a little silver frog) and a couple of MBMJ wallets with the denim and stitcked "marc jacobs" logo all over them from about $250 - $80.


----------



## iluvmybags

*F/W05 Quilted Stam, Icy/Taupe -- gently used*
currently $36 (reserve not met)
$399.99 BIN (8% cash back ($32) = $367.99)
4+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Stam-Bag_W0QQitemZ190321127986QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2c5005f232&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=65%3A10|66%3A2|39%3A1|293%3A3|294%3A50


----------



## iluvmybags

*F/W08 Quilted Reena, Brown -- gently used*
currently $259
$279 BIN (8% cash back ($22.32) = $256.68)
6+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-REENA-DARK-BROWN-QUILTED-BAG-PURSE-TPFER_W0QQitemZ330344293463QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item4cea0de457&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=65%3A10|66%3A2|39%3A1|293%3A1|294%3A50


----------



## iluvmybags

*Venetia, Lilac -- previously carried*
(color looks off in pics -- lilac leather/lime green canvas lining
*NOTE* one of the bottom feet is missing)
Currently $129.99
$134.99 BIN (8% cash back ($10.80) = $124.19)
4+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Venetia-Handbag_W0QQitemZ110413308808QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item19b5256388&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=65%3A10|66%3A2|39%3A1|293%3A1|294%3A50


----------



## pursemonkey

Someone else please buy this so I won't! 
NWT quilted fuschia ZC BIN $110
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-qui...QQptZLHQ5fDefaultDomainQ5f0QQsalenotsupported


----------



## Melly

There are super fakes of this color so please *REQUEST PICTURES OF THE NAMEPLATE* before bidding/buying.



iluvmybags said:


> *Venetia, Lilac -- previously carried*
> (color looks off in pics -- lilac leather/lime green canvas lining
> *NOTE* one of the bottom feet is missing)
> Currently $129.99
> $134.99 BIN (8% cash back ($10.80) = $124.19)
> 4+ days
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Venetia-Handbag_W0QQitemZ110413308808QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item19b5256388&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=65%3A10|66%3A2|39%3A1|293%3A1|294%3A50


----------



## yvalenz

MJ Collection bags on GILT 7/14 @ 9:00 am


----------



## pursemonkey

Two-tone taupe/brown large Guinevere from a super sweet PFer 
BIN $175!!
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Tau...ptZUSQ5fCSAQ5fWHQ5fHandbagsQQsalenotsupported


----------



## tadpolenyc

yvalenz said:


> MJ Collection bags on GILT 7/14 @ 9:00 am



noon on the east coast!


----------



## jun3machina

gorgeous emerald green MP
wonderful PFer
BIN $249
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230356729891&viewitem=&salenotsupported


----------



## grace7

carter tote in black $477.90 at saks.com

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...408474399545537&bmUID=1247500477811&ev19=1:16


----------



## jun3machina

MBMJ softy carryall
BIN $150
some wear along the bottom piping (see link with pics in description)
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-by-Marc-Ja...ptZUSQ5fCSAQ5fWHQ5fHandbagsQQsalenotsupported


----------



## jun3machina

rare first season stella 
currently $82, 23 hours left
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-LEA...ptZUSQ5fCSAQ5fWHQ5fHandbagsQQsalenotsupported


----------



## jun3machina

MJ 2006 box bag in slate (im pretty sure)
start bid $149, no bids, 20 minutes left!!
someone get this so i dont ush:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...em=&sspagename=STRK:MEWAX:IT&salenotsupported


----------



## jun3machina

washed rose ZC
currently $50, BIN $250
brand new!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...em=&sspagename=STRK:MEWAX:IT&salenotsupported


----------



## jun3machina

gorgeous tan cammie
like new condition
BIN $101
SO TEMPTED!!!! 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...em=&sspagename=STRK:MEWAX:IT&salenotsupported


----------



## jun3machina

fabric hillier
not sure on exact name
BIN $75
( i think she made an error in the shipping price though. this shouldn't cost more than $10-12 to ship)
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230356698871&viewitem=&salenotsupported


----------



## pursemonkey

NWT Beige Robert Lexie $999 BIN
http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-2000-MARC-J...ptZUSQ5fCSAQ5fWHQ5fHandbagsQQsalenotsupported


----------



## pursemonkey

Passion Fruit small Selma currently at $81 w/ under an hour to go!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...em=&sspagename=STRK:MEWAX:IT&salenotsupported


----------



## swan1

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...l%3FNo%3D0%26N%3D4294967189%26st%3Ds%26va%3Dt 
Marc Jacobs
Rad Satin Shoulder Bag
Original:	$595.00
NOW:	$268.00

and 


Marc Jacobs
Cruise Convertible Tote, Large
Original:	$1,595.00
NOW:	$718.00
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...l%3FNo%3D0%26N%3D4294967189%26st%3Ds%26va%3Dt


----------



## jun3machina

original vintage turnlock hobo 
BIN $150
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...spagename=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123&salenotsupported


----------



## jun3machina

black leather christy, currently $149, 37 minutes left
i was going to go after this but i got something else 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...em=&sspagename=STRK:MEWAX:IT&salenotsupported


----------



## iluvmybags

*Original 1st season (2001/02) Stella, Black - gently used*
$410 BIN (8% cash back ($32.80) = $377.20)
4+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/authentic-EUC-Marc-Jacobs-Orginal-Stella-handbag_W0QQitemZ260446257121QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3ca3ce7fe1&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=65%3A10|66%3A2|39%3A1|293%3A2|294%3A50


----------



## iluvmybags

*F08 Quilted Stam, Grey - previously carried*
*Note* corner/frame wear
$494.95 BIN (8% cash back ($39.60) = $455.35)
6+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Dark-Gray-Leather-Stam-Quilted-Bag-Satchel_W0QQitemZ330344543212QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item4cea11b3ec&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=65%3A10|66%3A2|39%3A1|293%3A2|294%3A50


----------



## iluvmybags

*S/S04 Scarlet Hobo, Electric Blue -- NWT*
$550 BIN (8% cash back ($44) = $506)
currently $500
6+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-SCARLET-BAG-IN-ELECTRIC-BLUE_W0QQitemZ280371586958QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item414772e78e&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=65%3A10|66%3A2|39%3A1|293%3A1|294%3A50


----------



## iluvmybags

*R07 Palais Royal Jackie, Granite - NWT*
$349.95 BIN (8% cash back ($28) = $321.95)
29+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/New-MARC-JACOBS-Jackie-LEATHER-Purse-BAG-Granite-Taupe_W0QQitemZ330344589443QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item4cea126883&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=65%3A10|66%3A2|39%3A1|293%3A1|294%3A50


----------



## iluvmybags

*S/S09 Quilted Metallic Large Zip Wallet, Bronze - NWT*
$398 BIN (8% cash back ($31.84) = $366.16)
8+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=180372349463


----------



## iluvmybags

*F08 Sunburst BB, Orchid -- gently used*
$475 or BEST OFFER

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/blackonmaroon/items/Authentic_MARC_JACOBS_Sunburst_BB_Bag_in_Orchid_Grey


----------



## iluvmybags

*R06 Blake, Black - gently used*
$300 or BEST OFFER

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/staciesg26/items/Marc_Jacobs_Authentic_Black_Blake_Handbag


----------



## Dawn

MbyMJ Saffron Totally Turnlock Hobo
$224
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...l%3FNo%3D0%26N%3D4294967189%26st%3Ds%26va%3Dt


----------



## pursemonkey

Chalk Mercer MP re-listed with a $299.99 BIN from an awesome PFer!! (Don't forget 8% cashback with bing.com!)
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...witem=&_trkparms=tab=Selling&salenotsupported


----------



## pursemonkey

Blue Mercer flat messenger on Saks for $157.90!
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...<>ast_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1247584792203


----------



## nascar fan

Neimans Last Call, Grapevine Mills Mall - Coppell TX

Black w/gold hardware Blake (glossy)
2 stone colored Blakes w/gold hardware
Black quilted jersey Stam
Black patent Stam
2 stone, 1 black Angela hobo
gold quilted wallet
cognac smooth/quilted Alyona
2 bronze Jen satchels


----------



## browneyesblue

nascar fan said:


> Neimans Last Call, Grapevine Mills Mall - Coppell TX
> 
> Black w/gold hardware Blake (glossy)
> 2 stone colored Blakes w/gold hardware
> Black quilted jersey Stam
> Black patent Stam
> 2 stone, 1 black Angela hobo
> gold quilted wallet
> cognac smooth/quilted Alyona
> 2 bronze Jen satchels


 
oops


----------



## pursemonkey

EUC Bordeaux Christy from a lovely PFer BIN $300 OBO!
If I hadn't just bought wine Stella I would be all over this!! (Still tempted, so someone else please buy it!) 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=280371928318


----------



## jun3machina

black wonderbag, has missing silver push-thing, see pics
BIN $59
http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-MARC-JA...c0.m14&_trkparms=65:10|66:2|39:1|293:1|294:50


----------



## jun3machina

red wristlett
BIN $30
http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Marc-...c0.m14&_trkparms=65:10|66:2|39:1|293:1|294:50


----------



## jun3machina

aubergine kate (?) bag frame bag
currently $61
13 minutes left!!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&item=320395273009


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Cusp.com has 3 different MBMJ turnlock styles, 2 tate totes, and wallets at great prices!

http://www.cusp.com/shoponline/subc.../handbags&page=1&designer=MARC by Marc Jacobs


----------



## Cheryl24

*Gorgeous Karolina in Petunia - $300 OBO*

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Marc-...0.m14&_trkparms=65:10|66:4|39:1|293:1|294:200


----------



## iluvmybags

*Blake, Petunia Pink -- gently used*
currently $180
$240 BIN (8% cash back ($19.20) = $220.80)
6+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-Pink-Blake-Handbag_W0QQitemZ150359128439QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item23021a3977&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=65%3A10|66%3A2|39%3A1|293%3A1|294%3A50


----------



## jun3machina

MJ love story clutch
currently $62, 1 hour 50 minutes left
http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Marc-....c0.m14&_trkparms=65:1|66:2|39:1|293:1|294:50


----------



## pursemonkey

EUC little black stam from Jill's Consignment $385
http://www.jillsconsignment.com/proddetail.php?prod=marcjacobslittlestam


----------



## nekostar0412

Saks in Arboretum in Austin, TX has a few MJs on sale:

- 2 Robert totes (don't know the actual style name besides Robert ________) in yellow
- Silver Love Story Clutch
- a black or brown Blake, looked like So Cool leather
- Purple Eugene clutch


----------



## schumley4

Mika in Black

Starting bid $199.00 NR

http://cgi.ebay.com/Beautiful-Marc-...rkparms=65:12|66:2|39:1|72:1205|293:22|294:50


----------



## iluvmybags

Only 7+ Hours to go

*Small Black Hobo, previously carried*
(lining needs cleaning)
Currently $51 (no reserve)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=130318092947


----------



## iluvmybags

14+ Hours to go

*F/W06 Quilted Stam, Mouse -- gently used*
currently $233.50

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=220449803642


----------



## iluvmybags

1+ day to go

*Large Multipocket, Indigo/Navy -- gently used*
currently $102.50 (reserve not met)
(BIN is $600)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=230355051961


----------



## iluvmybags

1+ day to go

*Soft Calf Zip Clutch, Mint (Meadow?) -- gently used*
currently $89.99 (no reserve)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=150358184634


----------



## iluvmybags

1+ day to go

*R06 Quilted Elise, Topaz -- gently used*
Currently $404.99 (no reserve)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=150358216005


----------



## iluvmybags

*Soft Calf Blake, Teal -- gently used*
currently $99
$229 BIN (8% cash back ($18.32) = $210.68)
6+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/auth-MARC-JACOBS-green-teal-Blake-Purse-Bag-995_W0QQitemZ270427940142QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3ef6c2e52e&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=65%3A10|66%3A2|39%3A1|293%3A1|294%3A50


----------



## Melly

The color is Peacock.  Also, please note the missing zipper pull.



iluvmybags said:


> *Soft Calf Blake, Teal -- gently used*
> currently $99
> $229 BIN (8% cash back ($18.32) = $210.68)
> 6+ days
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/auth-MARC-JACOBS-green-teal-Blake-Purse-Bag-995_W0QQitemZ270427940142QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3ef6c2e52e&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=65%3A10|66%3A2|39%3A1|293%3A1|294%3A50


----------



## jun3machina

great deals from awesome PFer

carter cubie $398 obo
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/iluvmybags/items/MARC_JACOBS_Carter_Cubie__Shark_Grey__F08_






cool rare flap wallet
grey $150 obo
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/iluvmybags/items/MARC_JACOBS_Flap_Wallet__Grey__R08_






light grey key pouch, this is TDF!!! 
$68
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/iluvmybags/items/MARC_JACOBS_Soft_Calf_Key_Pouch__Light_Grey__S07_


----------



## jun3machina

another great bag from another sweet PFer
i'd totally go after this beauty if i hadn't just scored something else...
gorgeous TEAL noel bag
start bid $99, 1 day 2 hours left, 1 bid so far
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=150358218485


----------



## Cheryl24

(Also from a great PF'er!)
*
NWT Black Business/Travel Clutch - $150 OBO*

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Tra...trkparms=65:12|66:2|39:1|72:1205|293:1|294:50


----------



## schumley4

*Daydream Bag* in Yellow with Tortoise chainlink handle
*Starting bid $199.00 NR*

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Marc-...c0.m14&_trkparms=65:10|66:2|39:1|293:2|294:50


----------



## kiss_p

Robert Lexie tote in brown at Saks 0rig. $1995 on sale for $797.90

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446212359&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=282574492708456&ASSORTMENT%3C%3East_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1247834374246&ev19=1:1


----------



## jun3machina

OMG topaz stam alert, from wonderful PFer
starting bid $399, 1 bid, 9 hours left
bag has had a few areas expertly repainted....amazing price for a rare HTF color!




http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=230356066746


----------



## pursemonkey

Rare and gorgeous emerald flap satchel from a lovely PFer $300 OBO!!
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/spanik77/items/Marc_Jacobs_Emerald_Flap_Satchel__rare_style___tpf_


----------



## pursemonkey

Black quilted tote from Spring Street line - starting at $200 w/ no bids - ends tonight!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=230356722788


----------



## Cheryl24

*EUC Black Little Stam from an Awesome PF'er!! - $350*

Marc Jacobs Little Stam in Black - Denver - Bonanzle


----------



## iluvmybags

15+ Hours to go

*F/W07 Patchwork Stam, Light Petrol -- gently used*
currently $599.99

RARE Marc Jacobs Patchwork Stam in LIGHT PETROL - eBay (item 150358390064 end time Jul-18-09 16:54:00 PDT)


----------



## iluvmybags

**RELISTED**
*Venetia, Lilac -- previously carried*
$119.99 BIN (8% cash back ($9.60) = $110.39)
4+ days

Marc Jacobs Venetia Handbag - eBay (item 110415035590 end time Jul-22-09 18:05:17 PDT)


----------



## iluvmybags

**RELIST**
*R05 quilted stam, kola (patent leather) -- gently used*
currently $450
$550 BIN (8% cash back ($44) = $506)
6+ days

Marc Jacobs Patent Leather Quilted Stam Handbag - eBay (item 290331461106 end time Jul-24-09 18:05:00 PDT)


----------



## Melly

There are super fakes of this color so please *REQUEST CLEAR PICTURES OF THE NAMEPLATE* before bidding/buying.



iluvmybags said:


> **RELISTED**
> *Venetia, Lilac -- previously carried*
> $119.99 BIN (8% cash back ($9.60) = $110.39)
> 4+ days
> 
> Marc Jacobs Venetia Handbag - eBay (item 110415035590 end time Jul-22-09 18:05:17 PDT)


----------



## kitcat

quick.  someone snatch this!

RARE teal lola from a lovely PF'r!!!
$85 BIN
Marc Jacobs Teal Lola Handbag - *Rare color* tPF member - eBay (item 280373926611 end time Jul-23-09 13:49:12 PDT)


----------



## kitcat

Sap Green pkt satchel
from same seller!
$175 BIN

Marc Jacobs Sap Green Pocket Satchel Handbag - tPF! - eBay (item 280373932443 end time Jul-25-09 14:06:54 PDT)


----------



## nascar fan

Marc by Marc Jacobs Dr Q Flat Shopper at Zappos.com
Dr. Q Flat Shopper, $286


----------



## SarahP

Teal Selma from a lovely pf'r  $120 OBO!!!
MARC JACOBS SELMA BAG PURSE TEAL TURQUOISE LEATHER/SUEDE/PAT - Lawrence - Bonanzle


----------



## SarahP

Black Blake $275 Marc Jacobs Authentic Black Blake Handbag - Chattanooga - Bonanzle


----------



## SarahP

Bronze zip wallet  $300 OBO Marc Jacobs Large Zip Wallet in Metallic Bronze! OBO!! - Bonanzle


----------



## SarahP

same seller had a purple palais flat case $135 obo
Marc Jacobs Flat Case in Purple! OBO!! - Bonanzle


----------



## schumley4

Pocket Satchel in Sap Green from a lovely TPFer
Starting Bid $100.00 / BIN $175.00

Marc Jacobs Sap Green Pocket Satchel Handbag - tPF! - eBay (item 280373932443 end time Jul-25-09 14:06:54 PDT)


----------



## iluvmybags

*F/W08 So Cool Zip Clutch, Plum -- NWOT*
currently $50
$200 BIN (8% cash back ($16) = $284)
6+ days

Marc Jacobs Plum Zip Clutch Wallet - eBay (item 160349697509 end time Jul-25-09 15:00:43 PDT)


----------



## iluvmybags

1+ day left

*S/S08 Washed Goat Leather Stam, Plum -- NWT*
currently $699

Marc Jacobs Purple Quilted Stam Handbag - eBay (item 150358903951 end time Jul-20-09 20:33:18 PDT)


----------



## iluvmybags

1+ day left

*S/S05 Scarlet Hobo, Electric Blue --gently used*
currently $500

MARC JACOBS SCARLET BAG IN ELECTRIC BLUE - eBay (item 280371586958 end time Jul-20-09 22:09:01 PDT)


----------



## pursemonkey

Dark Plum Sunburst Stam currently at $231 w/ less than four hours to go!
Marc Jacobs Dark Plum Sunburst Stam FW08 Boutique Exlus - eBay (item 190321671940 end time Jul-19-09 19:02:29 PDT)


----------



## iluvmybags

*Large Selma, Buff -- gently used*
currently $175
$225 BIN (8% cash back ($18) = $207)
4+ days

Marc Jacobs Hnadbag - eBay (item 150360229750 end time Jul-24-09 15:48:28 PDT)


----------



## iluvmybags

*Blake, Magenta -- gently used*
$399 BIN (8% cash back ($31.92) = $367.08)
or BEST OFFER
9+ days

Marc Jacobs Magenta Blake $995 EUC! - eBay (item 250468330484 end time Jul-29-09 14:46:07 PDT)


----------



## iluvmybags

1+ day to go

*S03 Large Multi-Pocket, Faded Brick - gently used*
currently $300

Marc Jacobs Peach Leather Large Multi-pocket Bag - eBay (item 290331519125 end time Jul-21-09 15:43:52 PDT)


----------



## wifeyb

Marc zip clutch $159 in a Cherry pink color 
http://http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/fashionista4ever/items/Marc_Jacobs_Pink_Zip_Clutch_Leather_WalletMarc Jacobs Pink Zip Clutch Leather Wallet - Bonanzle


----------



## SarahP

Dark Indigo Stella--$495 OBO
Authentic MARC JACOBS Dark Indigo Blue Stella Bag - eBay (item 270430380285 end time Jul-27-09 12:19:12 PDT)


----------



## iluvmybags

1+ day to go

*F06 Quilted Stam, Cashew -- gently used*
Currently $299.99 (no reserve)

Marc Jacobs Stam handbag calf leather Cashew - eBay (item 250465500311 end time Jul-22-09 19:00:00 PDT)


----------



## iluvmybags

1+ day left

*F07 Soft Calf Zip Clutch, Bordeaux -- gently used*
currently $30.91 (no reserve)

Marc Jacobs Pushlock wallet "Bordeaux"/Gold NICE! - eBay (item 260447509571 end time Jul-22-09 20:27:21 PDT)


----------



## iluvmybags

*S08 Mercer EW Tote, Putty -- NWT*
$599.99 BIN (8% cash back ($48) = $551.99)
or BEST OFFER
6+ days

MARC JACOBS PUTTY LEATHER EW TOTE BAG PURSE HANDBAG - eBay (item 320401982756 end time Jul-27-09 19:28:49 PDT)


----------



## iluvmybags

*F08 Carter Eugenie Clutch, Pale Rose - NWT*
$279.99 BIN (8% cash back ($22.40) = $257.59)
or BEST OFFER
29+ days

$595 100% AUTH NEW MARC JACOBS CLUTCH HANDBAG EUGENIE - eBay (item 380141361228 end time Aug-19-09 19:19:57 PDT)


----------



## MittenedThings

Silver zip clutch for $164 shipped
MARC JACOBS SILVER LEATHER ZIP CLUTCH WALLET W/ DUST BAG - Bonanzle


----------



## Melly

*** Please note that this seller has been uncooperative & rude to other tPF members. #3678             #3682 ***



iluvmybags said:


> 1+ day to go
> 
> *F06 Quilted Stam, Cashew -- gently used*
> Currently $299.99 (no reserve)
> 
> Marc Jacobs Stam handbag calf leather Cashew - eBay (item 250465500311 end time Jul-22-09 19:00:00 PDT)


----------



## iluvmybags

Melly said:


> *** Please note that this seller has been uncooperative & rude to other tPF members. #3678             #3682 ***


I think it's important to note here that not all handbag sellers on ebay are as passionate and/or knowledgeable as we all are and when addtl pics were requested, the seller complied, she just did not understand what was being asked of her. I had contact with this seller and she was pleasant and considerate. The purpose of this thread is to post MJ deals that are found, and with the current price and condition of this stam, this falls into the category of a deal


----------



## Quigs

Large brown mbmj satchel $193

Large Satchel*-* Neiman Marcus


----------



## Quigs

Leather tote in blue $277.90

Marc Jacobs - Leather Tote - Saks.com


----------



## Quigs

Quigs said:


> Leather tote in blue $277.90
> 
> Marc Jacobs - Leather Tote - Saks.com



Appears that the blue tote has sold out.  Link now leads to a regular priced Chloe paraty.


----------



## Quigs

Bergdorf Goodman has a beige Alyona for $664

Alyona Satchel*-* Bergdorf Goodman


----------



## few823

^^ Also on NM.com - just posting since they have free shipping right now with code NMJULY

Alyona Satchel -  Neiman Marcus


----------



## selmom07

NWT black patchwork Elise (I have bought from this nice seller before): 
BIN $650 (very rare to get a NWT one of these, I would think)

Marc Jacobs Black Patchwork Lther Elise NWT 100% Auth. - eBay (item 350229545599 end time Jul-27-09 19:37:56 PDT)

(I did search a for this, but nothing showed up under auction/item #, or the description. Not trying to double post, I looked, I promise!)


----------



## jun3machina

black quinn
BIN $115
MARC JACOBS Handbag - eBay (item 280375515345 end time Jul-26-09 19:16:55 PDT)


----------



## jun3machina

awh, this ones killing me.
peacock pocket satchel
BIN $195
100% AUTHENTIC MARC JACOBS TEAL SATCHEL LEATHER HANDBAG - eBay (item 160350492090 end time Jul-28-09 16:55:36 PDT)


----------



## iluvmybags

*Soft Calf Key Pouch - plum, gently used*
currently $45
$65 BIN
6+ days

Marc Jacobs Key/Coin Pouch in Soft Calf Plum tPF! - eBay (item 280375815230 end time Jul-29-09 12:13:03 PDT)


----------



## Cheryl24

From a fellow PF'er!  *Raisin Julia - $200 OBO*

Marc Jacobs Julia in Raisin - San Antonio - Bonanzle


----------



## Cheryl24

Shopbop has some cute MbMJ totes and turnlock bags that are an additional 20% off today and tomorrow.  Use sale20 at checkout.


----------



## Melly

*Amethyst Venetia* - excellent condition  
*BIN $410 obo*

Marc Jacobs Venetia Handbag in Amethyst - HTF color - tPF! - San Antonio - Bonanzle


----------



## SarahP

Navy zc from lovely pf'r $195 BIN
AUTHENTIC MARC JACOBS Zip Clutch Wallet - eBay (item 160350455862 end time Jul-26-09 13:16:35 PDT)


----------



## Cheryl24

Bloomies has a few MJ & MbMJ items at an additional 40% off including:

*Pink Handy Wristlet* - $138.60 w/ discount

Marc Jacobs Women's Palais Royal Handy Wristlet - Handbags - Bloomingdales.com

*Fuschia Material Girl Clutch *- $291.90 w/ discount

Marc Jacobs Quilted Material Girl Clutch - Handbags - Bloomingdales.com


----------



## jun3machina

cream lola NWT
BIN $149.99
MARC JACOBS CREAM COLOR POUCHETTE CALF LEATHER BAG $495 - eBay (item 320403293983 end time Jul-28-09 19:06:11 PDT)




has marks on inside pocket:


----------



## jun3machina

MBMJ eyelet hobo
the leather on these bags is amazing!!
 currently $60, reserve not met
10 hours
MARC JACOBS Dark Navy Leather Mini Hobo bag - eBay (item 110415521767 end time Jul-24-09 08:23:30 PDT)


----------



## jun3machina

green MBMJ pumpkin hobo
$60, no bids, 10 hours
MARC JACOBS green Leather and suede Mini Hobo bag - eBay (item 110415523522 end time Jul-24-09 08:27:52 PDT)


----------



## schumley4

Stam Hobo in Cashew (I think)
$995.00 BIN or Make Offer

AUTHENTIC MARC JACOBS STAM HOBO GOLD CHAIN BAG HANDBAG - eBay (item 110417227833 end time Aug-02-09 21:23:12 PDT)


----------



## iluvmybags

*R06 Quilted Stam, Topaz - gently used*
$549 OBO

AUTHENTIC Marc Jacobs Topaz Stam - RARE! - Bonanzle


----------



## iluvmybags

*PRICE REDUCED*
$275 Or BEST OFFER!!



iluvmybags said:


> *R06 Blake, Black - gently used*
> $300 or BEST OFFER
> 
> Marc Jacobs Authentic Black Blake Handbag - Chattanooga - Bonanzle


----------



## schumley4

Palais Royal Metallic Satchel in Bronze
on sale for $371.17

Marc Jacobs - Palais Royal Metallic Satchel - Saks.com


----------



## jun3machina

plum mixed quilted rosen bag
BIN $349
Marc Jacobs Mix Quilt Rosen Purse - Purple - eBay (item 320403333041 end time Aug-22-09 22:14:57 PDT)


----------



## pursemonkey

Pre-owned Sap ZC from a great PFer BIN $215
Marc Jacobs Sap Green Zip Clutch ZC - eBay (item 230360595191 end time Jul-31-09 10:33:21 PDT)


----------



## pursemonkey

Purple Quilted ZC from same seller BIN $225
Marc Jacobs Purple Quilted Zip Clutch - eBay (item 230360598730 end time Jul-31-09 10:44:39 PDT)


----------



## iluvmybags

*Nordstroms in OakBrook* has the Iconic Cammie (Black leather with silver hardware/trim & chain) for around *$330 with an additional 15% off (approx $280)*.  If interested, call *(630) 571-2121, ext 1250 and ask for Deborah*


----------



## jun3machina

rare turnlock MJ vintage hobo in seagreen
proceeds go to charity
start bid $89, no bids 1 day left
100% AUTHENTIC MARC JACOBS PURSE HANDBAG!! EUC!!! - eBay (item 160350463686 end time Jul-26-09 13:46:21 PDT)


----------



## jun3machina

colorblock clutch
currently $66, reserve not met, 1 day left
Marc Jacobs Quilted Gold Yellow Clutch Bag - eBay (item 170360720154 end time Jul-26-09 19:00:00 PDT)


----------



## jun3machina

stone clutch on sale!
BIN $382.50
Marc Jacobs leather hand bag clutch new - eBay (item 220354533631 end time Jul-31-09 08:03:55 PDT)


----------



## jun3machina

wonderful PFer!!
tapioca blake, super rare!!
BIN $265
Marc Jacobs Tapioca Blake! - eBay (item 170363436874 end time Jul-31-09 10:18:26 PDT)





same seller, gosh i wish i had some extra $$, this ZC is SOOOOO rare!!
sap green ZC, BIN $215
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Sap...trkparms=65:12|66:2|39:1|72:1205|293:1|294:50


----------



## jun3machina

ending in 4 hours (would match that ZC  )
from another wonderful PFer
sap green pocket satchel
currently $85
Marc Jacobs Sap Green Pocket Satchel Handbag - tPF! - eBay (item 280373932443 end time Jul-25-09 14:06:54 PDT)


----------



## jun3machina

ava in peony
ends in 20 minutes
$124.99
Marc Jacobs Peony Padlock Bag Shoulderbag Handbag Purse - eBay (item 310156127637 end time Jul-25-09 09:46:32 PDT)


----------



## MittenedThings

Marc by Marc Jacobs Heidi for $125 shipped! Ends in about 25 minutes
Marc by Marc Jacobs Large Taupe Shoulder Bag - eBay (item 230358715670 end time Jul-25-09 15:26:41 PDT)


----------



## iluvmybags

HURRY!!!  Someone needs to grab this!!!
Relisted due to a NPB!!!

*F06 Quilted Stam, Mouse Grey - gently used*
currently 99 cents
$400 BIN
6+ days

Authentic MARC JACOBS Quilted Stam Bag (Pre-Owned) - NR - eBay (item 220458257048 end time Aug-02-09 14:36:43 PDT)


----------



## jun3machina

wine wristlette
BIN $48
Marc Jacobs Leather Wristlet Burgundy High Quality $258 - eBay (item 260453484196 end time Jul-31-09 09:36:01 PDT)


----------



## jun3machina

sky blue small pocket shoulder quinn
$55, no bids 15 hours
Authentic Marc Jacobs baby blue bag - eBay (item 350229258979 end time Jul-27-09 07:43:52 PDT)


----------



## jun3machina

rare early season (one of the first seasons??) butterscotch messenger bag
start bid $74.50, 20 hours
MARC JACOBS, TAN CROSS BODY MESSENGER, SHOULDER BAG - eBay (item 250468927005 end time Jul-27-09 12:38:59 PDT)


----------



## jun3machina

limited edition reissue of a vintage sophia in butterscotch
has worn strap, probably can be repaired
$20.49, 2 bids, 2 hours left
Auth MARC JACOBS handbag purse Leather Limited Edition - eBay (item 290332846241 end time Jul-26-09 18:53:20 PDT)


----------



## jun3machina

gromet MBMJ bag...
$56, 2 hours left
MARC JACOBS BROWN LEATHER STUDDED GROMMET SHOULDER BAG - eBay (item 370232331191 end time Jul-26-09 18:58:04 PDT)


----------



## jun3machina

rare almond sophia, light blue suede lining
$75, 17 hours
Authentic Marc Jacobs Sophia bag in Almond Color - eBay (item 120451045963 end time Jul-27-09 09:30:51 PDT)


----------



## jun3machina

kinda pricey, but these are HTF
safety pin PIN 
$299 OBO




Marc Jacobs Collection Pre Fall '09 Safety Pin NIB $499 - eBay (item 390062393347 end time Jul-27-09 14:30:26 PDT)


----------



## jun3machina

teal selma bag from a WONDERFUL PFer!!
BIN $120 
MARC JACOBS TEAL TURQUOISE SELMA BAG PURSE TPF MEMBER - eBay (item 330347685343 end time Aug-02-09 16:47:17 PDT)





same seller, raspberry clutch
BIN $99
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-ROY...c0.m14&_trkparms=65:10|66:2|39:1|293:1|294:50


----------



## jun3machina

hurry!! 10 minutes left
natural linen faridah 
seller mentions marks, but these canvas faridahs were pre-washed for a worn in look, so they're intentional
$19.99!!
Marc By Marc Jacobs NATURAL LINEN Hobo Handbag $328 - eBay (item 200364813423 end time Jul-26-09 18:01:50 PDT)


----------



## Cheryl24

*Resort 06 Plum Quilted ZC,* does show signs of wear
Less than 24 hours to go - NO bids yet!  Starting bid - $75
(from a PF'er too!)

Marc Jacobs Quilted Leather Zip Clutch Wallet in Plum - eBay (item 260451642711 end time Jul-27-09 17:42:36 PDT)


----------



## jun3machina

black icey MP 
BIN $300
HURRY!!
Black quilted leather Marc Jacobs hand bag - eBay (item 120452606705 end time Aug-05-09 18:03:33 PDT)


----------



## schumley4

Robert Jennifer in Brown
Starting Bid $889.99 / BIN $929.99

Marc Jacobs Robert Jennifer Bag Brown NWT $2K !!! - eBay (item 370235575640 end time Aug-02-09 14:31:57 PDT)


----------



## jun3machina

baby kingpin bag
start bid $29, 10 hours no bids
Marc by Marc Jacobs King Pin Shorty Bowler Bag - eBay (item 320401979233 end time Jul-27-09 19:14:23 PDT)


----------



## jun3machina

black christy, BIN $315
MARC JACOBS CHRISTY BLACK LEATHER HANDBAG RETAILS $995 - eBay (item 150360742196 end time Jul-28-09 17:41:18 PDT)


----------



## schumley4

MBMJ Totally Turnlock ZC in Fools Gold
Last one!
$138.00

Marc by Marc Jacobs fools gold leather 'Totally Turnlock' mini zip clutch at Bluefly


----------



## pursemonkey

Gorgie navy blue ZC from an awesome PFer $250 OBO!
Marc Jacobs Zip Clutch Wallet in Navy Blue - Bonanzle

Same seller, black ZC $199 OBO!
Marc Jacobs Zip Clutch Wallet in Black - Bonanzle


----------



## anteaterquaker

Rare Emeral green satchel, NWT, from a wonderful TPF on bonanzle
*NEW PRICE* Marc Jacobs Emerald Flap Satchel *rare* - Rochester - Bonanzle


----------



## iluvmybags

12+ hours to go

*Chevron Caroline, White - NWOT*
currently $227.50 (no reserve)

STUNNING NEW MARC JACOBS LEATHER/SNAKESKIN BAG, PERFECT - eBay (item 120451155051 end time Jul-29-09 13:33:11 PDT)


----------



## iluvmybags

18+ Hours to go

*S09 Grainne, Black - NWT*
currently $700 (no reserve)

NEW MARC JACOBS (GRAINNE BLACK) - eBay (item 180388124507 end time Jul-29-09 19:59:57 PDT)


----------



## iluvmybags

*S04 Baby Venetia, Petal Pink - gently used*
currently $61 (no reserve)
1+ day

Auth Marc Jacobs Baby Venetia Bag in Petal Pink $795 - eBay (item 320401948044 end time Jul-30-09 17:10:18 PDT)


----------



## iluvmybags

10+ Hours to go

*S09 Grainne Ginny, Blue - NWT*
*Note* this is lined w/canvas NOT leather
Currently $1295

MARC JACOBS RUNWAY GINNY BAG NEWT - eBay (item 310156361026 end time Jul-29-09 11:33:48 PDT)


----------



## iluvmybags

12+ hours to go

*F04 Soft Calf Roll/Satchel, Light Beige - gently used*
currently $199 (no reserve)

AUTH. MARC JACOBS Tan Leather Shoulder Handbag Purse - eBay (item 200365804754 end time Jul-29-09 13:56:45 PDT)


----------



## iluvmybags

15+ Hours to go

*S08 ""So Cool" Small Multi-Pocket, Clay - gently used*
Currently $125 (reserve not met)
$250 BIN

Marc Jacobs Small Multi-Pocket Hobo Clay tPF - eBay (item 110417491750 end time Jul-29-09 16:44:09 PDT)


----------



## iluvmybags

only 17+ Hours left

*F06 Quilted EW Stam, Mouse - gently used*
currently $395

MARC JACOBS East/West Stam handbag purse in Mouse - eBay (item 320403706029 end time Jul-29-09 18:33:27 PDT)


----------



## iluvmybags

17+ Hours to go

*S09 Grainne Ginny, Purple - NWT*
(this one IS leather lined!)
currently $305 (reserve not met)
$1699 BIN

MARC JACOBS Quilted GINNY Handbag Tote Bag Purple NWT - eBay (item 390072725509 end time Jul-29-09 18:45:17 PDT)


----------



## iluvmybags

19+ Hours to go

*F07 Quilted Elastic EW Stam, Navy - gently used*
currently $405 (no reserve)

Marc Jacobs Stam Large Leather Bag Navy Used - eBay (item 280375965022 end time Jul-29-09 20:46:53 PDT)


----------



## few823

Susan Satchel in Violet $383: Susan Satchel -  Neiman Marcus

Rana Pouch in Black $358: Rana Pouch -  Neiman Marcus

Free shipping over $200 with code ShipNM


----------



## Meta

Saks Chevy Chase has a small selection of MbyMJ items for extra 40% off. I can only recall the Turnlock Faridah in Saffron. There were also two patent turnlock hobos in magenta/fuschia that's on sale as well.


----------



## natalie78

Saks Dallas Galleria has a red fabric Stam w/ gold hardware for 50% off (around $575 if I remember right).  Saw a couple other MJ bags for 50% off, but the red Stam was gorgeous.


----------



## iluvmybags

*S07 Soft Calf Zip Clutch, Light Grey - gently used*
$300 or BEST OFFER

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/kitcat2/items/MARC_JACOBS_zip_clutch_in_Light_Grey__NWT


----------



## iluvmybags

*S09 Quilted Metallic Stam, Bronze - NWT*
$995 or BEST OFFER

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/yourfashionista/items/MARC_JACOBS_BRONZE_QUILTED_LEATHER_STAM_BAG_SATCHEL_NEW_TAG


----------



## iluvmybags

*S09 Quilted Metallic Single, Fuchsia - NWT*
$375 or BEST OFFER

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/leopardspots/items/Marc_Jacobs_metallic_single___Fuschia___NWT


----------



## iluvmybags

*PRICE REDUCED!*

*S09 Large Zip Wallet, Grass - NWT*
$160 or BEST OFFER

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/mommyroo2/items/Auth_Marc_Jacobs_Large_Zip_Wallet_in_Grass_NWT


----------



## iluvmybags

*F02 Tumbled Calf Hobo, Ivory/Lt Beige (Eggshell) - gently used*
$199 or BEST OFFER
29+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-Beige-Leather-MARC-JACOBS-Hobo-Handbag-Purse_W0QQitemZ270435687202QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3ef7391b22&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## Glynis

Beautiful chocolate patchwork Stam. (I've bought a couple of times from this seller and she always sells authentic bags and purses in good condition).  £375 or make an offer.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/100-AUTHENTIC...880087QQptZWomenQ5fsQ5fBagsQQsalenotsupported


----------



## pursemonkey

Chestnut Hudson BIN $400!
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Hud...bags?hash=item4a99b58795&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## pursemonkey

Putty Hobo BIN $265 OBO from a lovely PFer!!
http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-MARC-...bags?hash=item33547624fa&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## schumley4

Basil Capra from a lovely TPF'er
$300.00 OBO

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/cheryl50/items/Marc_Jacobs_Basil__Green__Capra_Handbag___tPF_member


----------



## Meta

MJ Black Eugenie Clutch
BIN $199 OBO

http://cgi.ebay.com/395-NEW-MARC-JA...bags?hash=item2a00262562&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## Meta

Stella in Seafoam
BIN $350

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacob-Stel...bags?hash=item2302544a15&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## Meta

Kid in Plum
BIN $600

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Marc-...bags?hash=item5633ebd772&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## baglady92

Jen satchel
$299 obo!

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/bananacake4me/items/Authentic_MARC_JACOBS_Palais_Royal_JEN_SATCHEL_handbag_BAG_p


----------



## schumley4

Rana Tote (has a frog on the front; sorry, don't remember actual name)
$349.99 - black, navy and cream

Loehman's in San Francisco at Sutter and Kearny


----------



## schumley4

Patchwork Wallet
$134.99 or 139.99  - 1 in beige/tan; 2 in chocolate

Loehman's in San Francisco


----------



## schumley4

BB bag in Orchid Grey from fab TPF'er
$465.00 OBO

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/blac...ic_MARC_JACOBS_Sunburst_BB_Bag_in_Orchid_Grey


----------



## iluvmybags

11+ Hours to go

*Blake Spearmint - gently used*
currently $137.50 (no reserve)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280377064145&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## iluvmybags

15+ Hours to go

*R02 Zip Top Hobo, Black - gently used*
currently $49.99 (no reserve)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190324643338&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## iluvmybags

1+ DAY

*Venetia, Wine - gently used*
currently $195 (no reserve/no bids)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260451908127&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## iluvmybags

*F07 Quilted Elastic Kid, Plum - gently used*
$599.99 BIN
29+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Marc-Jacobs-Kid-Stam-Plum-Bag-Purse-NWT-1295_W0QQitemZ370238281586QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item5633ebd772&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## iluvmybags

*R08 Quilted Stam, Light Taupe - NWT*
$750 BIN
6+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-STAM-HANDBAG-PURSE-LIGHT-TAUPE-NWT_W0QQitemZ200368838243QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2ea6e9d663&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## iluvmybags

*Neiman Marcus is holding a MJ Handbag Event - Fall Fashion Preview 8/2-8/9*
(altho according to our store, it starts Monday)
there will be a gift with purchase during this event, altho she did not know what it would be
She won't know until Monday
(this is at ALL locations -- not just Beverly Hills as was reported earlier)

They have recd many F/W bags but will have "samples" of bags that have been purchased/ordered but have not arrived


----------



## jun3machina

gorgeous melrose stam 
BIN $799
http://cgi.ebay.com/Brand-New-Marc-...bags?hash=item1e57cfdce1&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## Meta

^ cute stam with pushlocks! 

Elise in Amethyst from fellow PFer
BIN $379 OBO

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/ashleysue/items/MARC_JACOBS_RARE_AMETHYST_ELISE_BAG_SATCHEL_PURSE_TPF


----------



## iluvmybags

Kinda wish I had an iPhone!!
Free MJ iPhone Case with $250 MbyMJ purchase at Bloomies







Marc by Marc Jacobs Gift With Purchase

*FREE Marc by Marc Jacobs Case for your iPhone or iTouch with $250 Marc by Marc Jacobs purchase of regular-priced women's apparel*
Shop Marc by Marc Jacobs*

*Offer excludes Swimwear, Men's, Kids, Jewelry, Accessories, Shoes and Handbags. Valid online only. While supplies last.​


----------



## iluvmybags

(I wish I liked this style more!)

*S08 Christy Hobo, Pale Grey - NWT*
$485 BIN or BEST OFFER
(don't forget about the 8% Bing cash back!
$38.80 = $446.20!!)
8+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/1000-AUTHENTIC-NWT-GRAY-MARC-JACOBS-CHRISTY-BAG_W0QQitemZ140336903868QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item20acbb36bc&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## pursemonkey

Someone else PLEASE buy this so I won't! 
Bordeaux patchwork Camila BIN $179!!
http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-895-Marc-Ja...bags?hash=item2c504e2734&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## iluvmybags

there's only a little more than 1 hour to go on this beauty!!

*S/S09 Robert Jennifer, Brown -- NWT*
currently $889.99

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Rob...bags?hash=item5633c28d58&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## iluvmybags

2+ Hours to go

*Christy Hobo, White/Ivory -- gently used*
currently $113.25

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-HANDBAG-WHITE-W-DUSTBAG-VGC_W0QQitemZ250473789411QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3a5166b7e3&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## iluvmybags

3+ Hours to go

*R08 Palais Royal Flat Case, Fuchsia - gently used*
currently $89

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-ROYAL-PALAIS-FLAT-CASE-CLUTCH-BAG-PURSE_W0QQitemZ230361222273QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item35a2994c81&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## iluvmybags

4+ Hours to go

*R02 Pouchette, Yellow/Tan - NWT*
(similar in size/shape to Cammie)
currently $159

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-Small-Yellow-Leather-Pochette-Purse-575-NM_W0QQitemZ150362292431QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item23024a80cf&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## iluvmybags

4+ Hour to go

*Quilted Baby Sta, Fuchsia - gently used*
(I can't tell if this is S09 Fuchsia or F09 Pink)
currently $598

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-SS09-Little-Stam-in-Rare-Fuchsia-Pink_W0QQitemZ300333448850QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item45ed44be92&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## iluvmybags

5+ Hours to go

*Palais Royale Jen Satchel, Fuchsia - gently used*
currently $289

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-PARIS-NEW-YORK-HOT-PINK-LEATHER_W0QQitemZ180389044935QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2a000662c7&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## iluvmybags

6+ Hours to go

*Mercer EW Tote, Cranberry (Bordeaux ??) - NWOT*
currently $200 (no reserve)

http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Marc-Jacobs-Mercer-East-West-Cranberry-Leather-Tote_W0QQitemZ110418145627QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item19b56f315b&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## iluvmybags

6+ Hours left

*F/W09 Spring Street Holdall, Black - gently used*
currently $399.99

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Quilted-Leather-Holdall-Tote-Handbag-Black_W0QQitemZ330347717751QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item4cea422477&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## iluvmybags

*R08 Large TooPocket, Black - NWT*
currently $81 (no reserve)
16+ Hours

http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-MARC-JACOBS-2-POCKET-TOOPOCKET-LARGE-BLACK-HOBO-BAG_W0QQitemZ350232232521QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item518b77c249&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## iluvmybags

*F/W02 "Vintage" Toaster Bag, Camel/Tan - gently used*
currently $49.99 (no reserve)
17+ Hours

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-vintage-bowler-style-camel-leather-bag_W0QQitemZ130321680392QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item1e57c70808&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## iluvmybags

*Stella, Thistle - previously carried*
currently $67.99 (no reserve)
21+ hours

http://cgi.ebay.com/Nice-pre-owned-Marc-jacobs-bag_W0QQitemZ180390449930QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2a001bd30a&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## iluvmybags

*F/W04 Ltd Ed Sophia, Black - NWOT (never carried)*
currently $50 (no reserve)
21+ hours

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320405822246&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## pursemonkey

iluvmybags said:


> 6+ Hours to go
> 
> *Mercer EW Tote, Cranberry (Bordeaux ??) - NWOT*
> currently $200 (no reserve)
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Marc-Jacobs...bags?hash=item19b56f315b&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


 
It's worth noting that in the seller's feedback there is mention of this bag selling before (to a buyer I believe is a trusted MJ forum TPFer) and the seller refusing to ship the bag. Just an FYI for interested parties


----------



## Luv n bags

pursemonkey said:


> It's worth noting that in the seller's feedback there is mention of this bag selling before (to a buyer I believe is a trusted MJ forum TPFer) and the seller refusing to ship the bag. Just an FYI for interested parties


 
Please see my reply in the "ebay auctions to be wary" thread...


----------



## iluvmybags

*S09 Memphis Robert Lexie, Red - NWT*
$1095 BIN
(8% Bing.com cash back ($87.60) = $1007.40)
29+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-ROBERT-LEXIE-MEMPHIS-TOTE-N-RED-NAVY-BRONZE_W0QQitemZ250476686985QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3a5192ee89&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## tadpolenyc

iluvmybags said:


> (I wish I liked this style more!)
> 
> *S08 Christy Hobo, Pale Grey - NWT*
> $485 BIN or BEST OFFER
> (don't forget about the 8% Bing cash back!
> $38.80 = $446.20!!)
> 8+ days
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/1000-AUTHENTIC-...bags?hash=item20acbb36bc&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14



note: this is actually s/s 07 light grey not s/s 08 pale grey.


----------



## iluvmybags

this is so tempting, as I've always wanted one of these!!

*MJ Bracelet Watch, Silver*
currently $79.99 (no reserve)
1+ day

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220459629188&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## Quigs

My Theresa has the following bags on sale:

Safari Zebra Pouchette $ 664.95
http://www.mytheresa.com/shop/produ...ctid=7045&currency_code=USD&koop_id=QA1200001

Orchid Small Satchel                               $ 456.17
http://www.mytheresa.com/shop/produ...ctid=7248&currency_code=USD&koop_id=QA1200001

Purple Suvi $ 523.37
http://www.mytheresa.com/shop/produ...ctid=4951&currency_code=USD&koop_id=QA1200001

Charcoal Grey Lambskin Small Carter Jr. Satchel $ 693.55
http://www.mytheresa.com/shop/produ...ctid=7249&currency_code=USD&koop_id=QA1200001


----------



## iluvmybags

*R08 Palais Royal Jen Satchel, White - NWT*
currently $449.99
$499.99 BIN
4+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Palais-Royal-Jen-Bag-White-Satchel-Purse_W0QQitemZ130322849658QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item1e57d8df7a&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## schumley4

A lot of bags and wallets on sale at Diabro - http://diabro.net/index.php/cPath/192_707


----------



## schumley4

Elise in Petrol
Starting bid $445.00 / BIN $495.00

http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-Marc-Jacob...bags?hash=item2555d36272&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## schumley4

LZW in Grass
Starting bid $99.00 / BIN $135.00

http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-Marc-Jacob...bags?hash=item2555d364b5&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## iluvmybags

Aw crap!  I forgot to post this sooner!!
Now here's a DEAL!!!

Only 3+ Hours left to go

*F02 Courtney Bag, Black - - gently used*
currently $19.95 (no reserve/no bids!!)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250473847498&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## iluvmybags

4+ Hours to go

*S04 Large Multi-Pocket, Electric Blue - gently used*
(pink suede lining)
Currently $299

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200368273675&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## iluvmybags

*MbyMJ '05 Canvas Hobo, Red & White - gently used*
currently $4.25
$45 BIN
4+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150363832012


----------



## pursemonkey

Peacock Blake from a fellow TPFer BIN $275 !! (note wear)
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/spanik77/items/Marc_Jacobs_Peacock_Blake


----------



## pursemonkey

Lowered BIN  of $205 OBO on Bronze Large Zip Wallet from a fellow TPFer! Someone else please grab this before I cave!!
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/grace7/items/_LOWER_PRICE__Marc_Jacobs_Large_Zip_Wallet_in_Bronze


----------



## SarahP

Black mp $199 obo
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/ms_rhr/items/Marc_Jacobs_Black_Leather_Multi_Pocket_Hobo_Bag


----------



## kiss_p

Someone should get this one quick!

MJ Casey tote in blue jersey orig. 995 on sale 298.42

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446204925&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=282574492708456&ASSORTMENT%3C%3East_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1249669037786&ev19=1:19


----------



## iluvmybags

*F/W08 Quilted Suvi, Black - gently used*
$199 BIN
9+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Suvi-Quilted-Handbag_W0QQitemZ170370121025QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item27aad9bd41&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## iluvmybags

*Patchwork Venetia, Ivory - gently used*
currently $25 (reserve not met)
$350 BIN
4+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Ivory-Quilted-Venetia-Handbag-Purse-Bag_W0QQitemZ250479730654QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3a51c15fde&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## iluvmybags

*S09 Memphis Pouchette, Purple - NWT*
$495 BIN
or BEST OFFER
3+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-MARC-JACOBS-MEMPHIS-POUCHETTE-CLUTCH-BAG-PURPLE-700_W0QQitemZ200371011521QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2ea70affc1&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## iluvmybags

*S09 Quilted Metallic Stam, Bronze - NWT*
$799 

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/leopardspots/items/Marc_Jacobs_Metallic_Bronze_Stam___NWT


----------



## sdkitty

Off 5th San Diego today, Saturday, 8/8, had some Mercer totes - a red and a black one.  Price including the extra 30% off came to approx $600.


----------



## nascar fan

Neimans Last Call - Grapevine TX


----------



## ashleekieu

FYI- this Wednesday Bloomingdales, Sherman Oaks will be take $50 of every $250 in Handbags.  I know it's not much, but if anyone is looking for the large slings (they have it in Grey, Fushia, and Black) it will be $525. This discount applys to all handbags. They have lots of stam, cecelia, and Kari. They are not getting their starlburst line until Octoeber. HTH.


----------



## nascar fan

ashleekieu said:


> FYI- this Wednesday Bloomingdales, Sherman Oaks will be take $50 of every $250 in Handbags. I know it's not much, but if anyone is looking for the large slings (they have it in Grey, Fushia, and Black) it will be $525. This discount applys to all handbags. They have lots of stam, cecelia, and Kari. They are not getting their starlburst line until Octoeber. HTH.


Lots of Cecilias??? What colors?? And where is Sherman Oaks?


----------



## Melly

*Indigo Pocket Satchel* - gently used
*BIN $185*

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/cheryl50/items/Marc_Jacobs_Indigo_Pocket_Satchel_Handbag___tPF_member


----------



## ashleekieu

nascar fan said:


> Lots of Cecilias??? What colors?? And where is Sherman Oaks?


 
Sherman Oaks is in California. There were Black, Fushia and one other colour (sorry, I forgot).


----------



## iluvmybags

now this is a deal (altho the dog took a bite out of it!! (not kidding!))

only 7+ Hours left
*F02 Toaster Bag, Black -- previously carried*
currently $20 (no bids)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Marc-Jacobs-purse-handbag-black-pink-interior_W0QQitemZ300335315846QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item45ed613b86&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## iluvmybags

11+ Hours to go

*S03 Small Multi-Pocket, Faded Brick - gently used*
currently $51 (no reserve)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-MARC-JACOBS-HANDBAG-MULTI-POCKET-HOBO-LEATHER_W0QQitemZ140337041964QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item20acbd522c&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## jun3machina

RARE vintage MJ lola (?) tere (?) umbrella bag W UMBRELLA!!!
start bid $55, ends in 5 hours, NO BIDS!!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290336296578&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## browneyesblue

nascar fan said:


> Lots of Cecilias??? What colors?? And where is Sherman Oaks?


 
sorry


----------



## jun3machina

someone SLAP ME!!    
CHILE HUDSON BIN $225
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Bro...bags?hash=item3a51cc29af&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## iluvmybags

*S09 Quilted Metallic Stam, Bronze - NWT*
$865 BIN
(8% cash back (69.20) = $795.80)
6+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Metallic-Bronze-Quilted-Stam-NWT_W0QQitemZ180395144672QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?var=&hash=item6fc23bbfbe&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## iluvmybags

*F07 Mixed Quilt Mayfair, Teal - gently used*
currently $399
$425 BIN
4+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-MARC-JACOBS-MAYFAIR-TEAL-Pristine-tPF_W0QQitemZ180395314523QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2a00660d5b&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## iluvmybags

*F06 (??) Flap Shoulder Bag, Bordeaux - NWT*
$465.50 BIN
29+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-FLAP-BAG-WOMENS-PURSE-BORDEAUX_W0QQitemZ390080020011QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item5ad294be2b&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## iluvmybags

*R08 Quilted Hobo, Fuchsia - NWT *
$379.99 BIN
6+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Fuschia-Hobo-Tote-NWT-1195_W0QQitemZ180395257432QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2a00652e58&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## iluvmybags

*Sigh * if only this were Large!!

Less than 1 Hour to go!!

*S06 Small Multi-Pocket, Denim - gently used*
currently $157.50

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130322414642&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## iluvmybags

This has been sooooo hard to resist!!!

Only 3+ Hours to go
*S06 Padlock Hobo, Putty - gently used*
currently $225

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220462652193&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## iluvmybags

1+ day left

*R02 (??) Cammie, Violet (??) - gently used*
(if its not violet, then its Berry -- the colors are very close!)
currently $20.50 (no reserve)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280379826128&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## jun3machina

raspberry zip wallet
currently $150, 1 bid and 1 hour to go
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Qui...in_0?hash=item2c504615f7&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## beating<3baby

soft box flap bag in slate. BIN £90




http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200371924431&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## dbeth

Not sure what color or season this is from, but it's a pretty good deal! This is Sabrina's (SA at Neiman's) photo from the back room.








*Hi Ladies!!

Here is a fabulous Marc Jacobs handbag!! It is on last call for $573 from $1275!! CALL me ASAP 312-617-7831 to get it!!*

*Talk to you soon,

Sabrina Greco
Neiman Marcus
***********000]737 N. Michigan Ave.
Chicago, IL 60611[/COLOR]
312-617-7831*


----------



## iluvmybags

this is a FANTASTIC deal!
someone snatch this up!!

*F/W03 Pouchette/Wristlet, Black - gently used*
(turquoise suede lining!!!)
currently 99 cents (reserve not met)
$82 BIN
6+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-BLACK-LEATHER-CASUAL-EVENING-PERFECT_W0QQitemZ260461482439QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3ca4b6d1c7&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## iluvmybags

this is a rare find

*R07 Quilted Bonnie, Sapphire - NWT*
currently $725
$789 BIN
6+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-Marc-Jacobs-Sapphire-Blue-Quilted-Bonnie-Stam-Bag_W0QQitemZ200372261531QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2ea71e129b&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## iluvmybags

*S/S08 Washed Goat Leather Bruna, Raspberry - gently used*
currently $300
$350 BIN
4+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Bruna-Shoulder-Bag-in-Raspberry_W0QQitemZ300337695159QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item45ed8589b7&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## fleurdelys

Daydream stam BIN $450
http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Marc-Jacobs...bags?hash=item23027a9004&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## smooches

Neimans midday dash

Damen bowler $647
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...&index=6&cmCat=cat000000cat8900735cat21000740

Multipocket, patent 575
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...index=21&cmCat=cat000000cat8900735cat21000740


----------



## tadpolenyc

saks nyc had a ton of robert lexies on sale for $785 or something like that. there was also one small mp with the rounded pockets and susan in fuchsia. didnt get the price. sorry.


----------



## iluvmybags

1+ day left

*R02 "Original" Multi-Pocket, Black - previously carried*
currently $29.99 (no reserve/1 bid)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110422049095&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## iluvmybags

2+ days left

*F03 Terre Satchel/Tote, Dusty Rose - previously carried*
*please note* the wear to the handles
currently $29.99 (no reserve/no bids)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260460112972&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## jun3machina

OMG!!! cartoon paisley scarf! EEK!
gosh i wish i had some funds, i'd scoop this up in a heartbeat! 
BIN $132.99
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220464866207&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## Meta

^ The same item is on Bonanzle for $120.


----------



## iluvmybags

I must admit, this is mighty tempting!!!

*S08 Quilted ColorBlock Hobo, Taupe - gently used*
$499 BIN
or BEST OFFER
29+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Chain-Strap-Quilted-Bag-RARE_W0QQitemZ150365668973QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item23027e066d&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## kiss_p

tadpolenyc said:


> saks nyc had a ton of robert lexies on sale for $785 or something like that. there was also one small mp with the rounded pockets and susan in fuchsia. didnt get the price. sorry.


 
I called the NYC store and they told me they didn't have any of the robert lexie totes. So, I called saks on line and they did a search. If anyone wants to order one, the system is showing that there are about 20 of them in brown in stock and the price is $598.42. The number for customer service is 1-877-551-7257. The item number is 0470811585100. Also, if you  use a saks card, you should get free shipping.


http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...001&siteID=oGj7akNVsTg-33R9Do.49d2Q._.qXK.ftQ


----------



## MittenedThings

MBMJ Cream Continental Wallet
Looks to be in pretty good condition for only $50 shipped!

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/meta...c_Jacobs_Turnlock_Continental_Wallet_in_Cream


----------



## jun3machina

fabric hillier 
BIN $150
*has a few marks, may come out**
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280384940032&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## jun3machina

python & jute stam bag 
BIN $350
*small glue mark*
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Pyt...bags?hash=item414841692b&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## iluvmybags

I think this is a GREAT deal (and I always loved the pin-striped lining!)

*S03 Large Multi-Pocket, Black - Excellent condition*
(pin-striped canvas lining/polished silver hardware)
$399 BIN
or BEST OFFER
6+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-MARC-JACOBS-LARGE-MULTIPOCKET-IN-BLACK_W0QQitemZ250482765935QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3a51efb06f&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## iluvmybags

*F04 Stella, Washed Rose - gently used*
$290 BIN
6+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/RARE-Marc-Jacobs-WASHED-ROSE-Multi-Pocket-Stella_W0QQitemZ300338578158QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item45ed9302ee&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## iluvmybags

*F04 Elise, Petrol Blue - gently used*
$435 BIN
6+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-Marc-Jacobs-Petrol-Elise-Bag-HTF-Superb-cond_W0QQitemZ160355652768QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2555f114a0&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## iluvmybags

11+ Hours left on this beauty!!!

*S09 MbyMJ Huge Hillier, Electric Violet - gently used*
*NOTE* signs of wear
Currently $184.48 (no reserve/32 bids)
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-by-Marc-Jacobs-HUGE-hillier-electric-violet-498_W0QQitemZ150364871729QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item230271dc31&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14


----------



## tadpolenyc

kiss_p said:


> I called the NYC store and they told me they didn't have any of the robert lexie totes. So, I called saks on line and they did a search. If anyone wants to order one, the system is showing that there are about 20 of them in brown in stock and the price is $598.42. The number for customer service is 1-877-551-7257. The item number is 0470811585100. Also, if you  use a saks card, you should get free shipping.
> 
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT<>prd_id=845524446212359&site_refer=AFF001&siteID=oGj7akNVsTg-33R9Do.49d2Q._.qXK.ftQ



that can't be right. not unless someone came in and bought all twelve of them after i left. if anyone calls the store again, tell the sa it's on the shelves along the left side of the wall across from the regular priced mj bags where all the sale bags have been placed.


----------



## caracas

Susan Satchel - Violet
Was $850.00
$383.00

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...1.jhtml%3Fdsrc%3DFO%26N%3D4294965052%26st%3Ds


----------



## iluvmybags

*F06 Quilted Misha "Bucket" Hobo, Mouse (Grey) - NWT*
$299 BIN
4+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Brand-New-Marc-Jacobs-Quilted-Misha-Bag-in-Mouse-Gray_W0QQitemZ130324798158QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item1e57f69ace&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## iluvmybags

1+ Day left on this relist

*S07 Christy Hobo, Light Gray - NWT*
currently $182.50 (reserve not met)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140339178866&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## jun3machina

this seller has some amazing ZC's

merlot
BIN $249
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320410607626&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT





canary
$299 BIN
http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-NWT-MARC-J...bags?hash=item4a99f5e325&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14


----------



## jun3machina

gold single
start bid $249, 1 bid, 1 day left
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-The...bags?hash=item3ca4a3285a&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## jun3machina

pink selma, reserve is $65
currently $1.25
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-han...bags?hash=item45ed83f9e7&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## jun3machina

wine wristlet
BIN $55
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290339135909&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:VRI


----------



## kiss_p

MJ Carter Tote in black orig. $1195 sale $358.42

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446204986&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=282574492708456&ASSORTMENT%3C%3East_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1250277328481&ev19=1:19

MJ Mercer messenger in blue orig. $395 sale $118.42

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446208020&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=282574492708389&ASSORTMENT%3C%3East_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1250277466974&ev19=1:20


----------



## indi3r4

the stone clutch! 
ends in 6++ hrs
current bid at $100.99 or BIN $250
http://cgi.ebay.com/100-AUTH-MARC-J...bags?hash=item41481c6f36&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## suellebaby

Fab Trish on ebay!

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-bro...bags?hash=item1e57ecac21&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

Bought a Kooba Paige from them a while back and definately authentic. Not the cheapest but great stuff! They made a mistake in the name though and called it a Hudson. Bidding starts at $.99 but has a reserve.

Tootles!


----------



## Melly

suellebaby said:


> Fab Trish on ebay!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-bro...bags?hash=item1e57ecac21&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> Bought a Kooba Paige from them a while back and definately authentic. Not the cheapest but great stuff! They made a mistake in the name though and called it a Hudson. Bidding starts at $.99 but has a reserve.
> 
> Tootles!



 That price is OUTRAGEOUS!  The bag sold for $1,350 brand new and they want $1,750 for a USED one?? It's not even leather lined. Wow.


----------



## Quigs

Melly said:


> That price is OUTRAGEOUS!  The bag sold for $1,350 brand new and they want $1,750 for a USED one?? It's not even leather lined. Wow.



I agree with Melly.  However, the bag was purchased in Montreal when the Canadian dollar was probably weaker so the original price might have been higher than in the USA. That said, the asking price is still outrageous!


----------



## suellebaby

True, pretty darn expensive...but yeah, a weak Canadian dollar and taxes galore in Montreal!  The reserve price is probably a lot less and hey, you could always make an offer  (or do the butterfly as I call it). okay right, not more chat!


----------



## SomethingWitty

Gorgeous Mouse Grey! (I only wish it were in the style I wanted... )

Brand New Marc Jacobs Quilted Misha Bag 
Current bid: $285 (4 days to go)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...em=&sspagename=STRK:MEWAX:IT&salenotsupported


----------



## jun3machina

OMG...i die! 
cherrytart STAM! *THUD* 
from one of my fav PFers too! this color is just DELECTABLE! 
start bid $499
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230366556221&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## iluvmybags

this is actually the PW Bordeaux Stam from F07



jun3machina said:


> OMG...i die!
> cherrytart STAM! *THUD*
> from one of my fav PFers too! this color is just DELECTABLE!
> start bid $499
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230366556221&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## jun3machina

whoops! thanks hon!


----------



## iluvmybags

there's a "white mark" on the backside of this bag, but I don't think it looks that bad and who knows -- it might be something that's easily removed!
I think this is a GREAT price for this bag!!

*F06 Hudson, Chestnut - gently carried*
$370 BIN
3+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Hudson-Handbag-Excellent-Great-Price_W0QQitemZ320412039552QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item4a9a0bb980&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## iluvmybags

21+ Hours to go

*Large Multi-Pocket, Thistle - gently used*
Currently $182.50 (reserve not met)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260460968858&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## iluvmybags

1+ Day left

*S03 Large Tote, Washed Raisin - gently used*
(same line as the Eileen bag)
Currently $21.76 (no reserve)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260461358501&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## iluvmybags

1+ day left

*F08 Quilted Mary, Purple - gently used*
currently $167.50 (no reserve)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120457941221&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## iluvmybags

*F06 Striping Slouchy Tote, Chestnut - gently used*
$575 BIN
5+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-MARC-JACOBS-Chestnut-Striping-Slouchy-Tote_W0QQitemZ270442834757QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3ef7a62b45&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## iluvmybags

3+ Hours left

*Small MultiPocket, Sap Green - gently used*
currently $149.99 (no reserve)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Green-Multi-Pocket-Hobo-Handbag_W0QQitemZ200370744755QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2ea706edb3&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## iluvmybags

12+ Hours

*F08 Daydream Hobo, Eggplant (Orchid) - NWT*
currently $349.99

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Marc-Jacobs-Eggplant-Leather-Shoulderbag-Tote-Purse_W0QQitemZ190327392491QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2c506588eb&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## iluvmybags

14+ Hours

*F02 Eva, Peony - gently used*
currently $124.99

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Peony-Padlock-Bag-Shoulderbag-Handbag-Purse_W0QQitemZ190327419183QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2c5065f12f&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## iluvmybags

14+ Hours

*S06 EW Tote, Putty -- gently used*
$399.99 BIN

http://cgi.ebay.com/100-Auth-Marc-Jacobs-Calf-Leather-Handbag-Putty_W0QQitemZ110339654675QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item19b0c18413&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## iluvmybags

14+ Hours

*Miss Marc Canvas/Denim Cosmetic Case - gently used*
currently $19.99

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-by-Marc-Jacobs-Miss-Marc-Cosmetic-Pouch-Case-EUC_W0QQitemZ200372552636QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2ea72283bc&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## iluvmybags

17+ Hours

*Small MultiPocket, Tomato Red - gently used*
currently $380

http://cgi.ebay.com/Red-Marc-Jacobs-Multi-Pocket-Purse-Original-Tags-incl_W0QQitemZ170371230031QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item27aaeaa94f&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## Meta

I know a lot of NM has pulled MJs from their stores but it's worth trying to call other stores that still carries MJ or have your SA locate MJ bags for you. 

SPEND AND GET A GIFT CARD!!!!
WED 19TH AND 26TH
With your NM CHARGE

Spend $500--receive $75 gift card
Spend $1,000--receive $150 gift card
Spend $2,500--receive $375 gift card
Spend $5,000--receive $750 gift card
Spend $10,000--receive $1,500 gift card

Receive the gift card in 6-8 weeks

Also the 6 mn no pay/no int. plan is still in effect


----------



## indi3r4

Red Andy Heart Tote
ends in 8 hrs
current bid $438.33
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=390077793620&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## iluvmybags

Bing.com (formerly Live.com) discount is up to 12% on ebay!!
Hurry!! Who knows how long this will last!


----------



## iluvmybags

*R08 Jersey Quilted Stam, Black - NWT*
$699.99 BIN (12% cash back ($84) = $615.99)

http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-MARC-JACOBS-STAM-QUILTED-JERSEY-SATCHEL-HANDBAG-BAG_W0QQitemZ380149816266QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item5882b1dbca&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## iluvmybags

this is a relist, but with the higher cash back, great deal!!

*S09 Quilted Metallic Stam, Bronze, NWT*
$865 BIN (12% cash back ($103.80) = $761.20)
29+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Metallic-Bronze-Quilted-Stam-NWT_W0QQitemZ180397621634QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?var=&hash=item6fc23c041b&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## iluvmybags

Another relist

*S09 Memphis Pouchette, Red - NWT*
$455 BIN (12% cash back ($54.60) = $400.40)
or BEST OFFER
4+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-MARC-JACOBS-MEMPHIS-POUCHETTE-CLUTCH-BAG-RED-700_W0QQitemZ200373947489QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2ea737cc61&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## iluvmybags

*F08 Sunburst BB Bag, Pale Orchid - gently used*
$385 BIN (12% cash back ($46.20) = $338.80)
4+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-Sunburst-BB-Bag-Purse-Orchid-Grey-RARE_W0QQitemZ220467402257QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3354e19611&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## iluvmybags

*S09 Memphis Pouchette, Brown - NWOT*
$310 BIN (12% cash back ($37.20) = $272.80)
(now thats a DEAL!!)
6+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-Marc-Jacobs-Memphis-Pouchette-in-Brown-NWOT_W0QQitemZ160356320842QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2555fb464a&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## iluvmybags

This is a good deal w/the 12% cash back

*Blake, Peacock - gently used*
(NOTE wear to handles and corners of bag)
$275 BIN (12% cash back ($33) = $242)
6+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Marc-Jacobs-PEACOCK-Blake-Rare-and-HTF-tpf_W0QQitemZ260463547826QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3ca4d655b2&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## iluvmybags

Another great "Steal"!!!

*F06 Flap Satchel, Emerald - gently used (2x)*
$275 BIN (12% cash back ($33) = $242)
6+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Rare-Marc-Jacobs-EMERALD-Flap-Satchel-tpf_W0QQitemZ260463544454QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3ca4d64886&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## iluvmybags

*S08 Quilted ColorBlock Hobo, Ivory - NWT*
$599 BIN (12% cash back ($71.88) = $527.12)
or BEST OFFER
29+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/100-AUTH-MARC-JACOBS-LG-QUILTED-LOCK-KEY-CHAIN-HANDBAG_W0QQitemZ320413086854QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item4a9a1bb486&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## blackonmaroon

*Spring 09 White Quilted Stam*

Very gently used condition
$950 OBO on eBay
6+ days left

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...&indexurl=0&salenotsupported#ebayphotohosting


----------



## blackonmaroon

*Resort 08 Beige Quilted Large Zip Wallet*

Very gently used condition
$225 BIN on eBay
6+ days left






http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...&indexurl=0&salenotsupported#ebayphotohosting


----------



## iluvmybags

*F08 Sunburst Stam, Charcoal - NWT*
$650 or BEST OFFER

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/Myakieu/items/BNWT_MARC_JACOBS_SUNBURST_STAM_CHARCOAL


----------



## yvalenz

Nordstrom Cerritos CA has two black MbMJ Faridah Hobos $298 
and a Black Terri Tote (I think the same price). 
Online also:
http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3061797...Y&origin=category&searchtype=&pbo=6013446&P=2


----------



## Dawn

nordstrom also has a mbymj totally turnlock zip clutch in denim! 
$98!
http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3039136...Y&origin=category&searchtype=&pbo=6013447&P=3


----------



## iluvmybags

**RELIST**
*S07 Christy Hobo, Light Grey - NWT*
$435 BIN (12% CASH BACK ($52.20) = $382.80)
or BEST OFFER
6+ DAYS

http://cgi.ebay.com/1000-AUTHENTIC-NWT-GRAY-MARC-JACOBS-CHRISTY-BAG_W0QQitemZ140340340365QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item20acefa68d&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## iluvmybags

*s02 Large Shoulder Tote, Black - NWT*
(this is just like the washed raisin one I posted last page)
currently $100 (no reserve)
$200 BIN (12% cash back ($24) = $176)
http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Marc-Jacob-Handbag_W0QQitemZ330352977373QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item4cea9265dd&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## iluvmybags

Bing.com (formerly Live.com) is up to *14% Cash Back!*!


----------



## iluvmybags

with the 14% cash back this is a STEAL!!!

*R02 Original Multi-Pocket, Ivory -- gently used*
Lined with WINE colored suede -- Tumbled calf leather
$89 BIN (14% cash back (12.46) = 76.54)
4+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Leather-Bag_W0QQitemZ300339730241QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item45eda49741&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## iluvmybags

*F04 Calf Leather Hobo, Celadon Green - NWT*
$189 BIN (14% cash back ($26.46) = $162.54)
9+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Celadon-Green-Leather-Handbag-Brand-New_W0QQitemZ280386564816QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item41485772d0&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## iluvmybags

*S03 Stella, Faded Brick - gently used*
*NOTE* heavy wear to the back
currently 99.95
$159.95 BIN (14% cash back (22.39) = $137.88)
4+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Pre-Owned-Marc-Jacobs-Salmon-Pink-Stella-Bag-Satchel_W0QQitemZ220468137775QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3354eccf2f&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## iluvmybags

this is the week for Sweet Punk - I tell ya!!

*Siouxie, Beige - NWOT*
currently .01 (no reserve)
$800 BIN (14% cash back ($112) = $688
6+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Studded-messenger-Bag_W0QQitemZ140340420663QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item20acf0e037&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## iluvmybags

*Large Selma, Teal - NWT*
currently $25 (reserve not met)
$325 BIN (14% cash back ($46.50) = $279.50)
5+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Teal-Leather-Handbag-Purse-Bag_W0QQitemZ250483980227QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3a520237c3&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## iluvmybags

1+ day

*S04 Scarlet Washed Leather Hobo, Electric Blue - gently used*
currently $500

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280384715057&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## iluvmybags

*Large Caroline Satchel, Black - gently used 1x*
currently $199.99
$400 BIN (14% cash back ($56) = $344)
5+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270443541565&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## iluvmybags

*F09 MbyMJ Bombay Zip Around Wallet, Black - NWT*
(this is the exact same design/style as the Collection LZW
it retails for $248)
$160 BIN (14% cash back (22.40) = $137.60
4+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Marc-by-Marc-Jacobs-Bombay-black-leather-wallet_W0QQitemZ330352516249QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item4cea8b5c99&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## iluvmybags

only 17+ Hours to go

*Soft Calf Zip Clutch, Thistle - gently used*
currently $37 (no reserve)
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Leather-Hand-Clutch-Purse-Wallet-Thistle_W0QQitemZ190327998978QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item2c506eca02&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## iluvmybags

*F07 Quilted Elastic Mina, Plum - gently used*
$485 BIN (13% cash back ($63.05) = $421.95)
or BEST OFFER
6+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Mina-STAM-Bag-in-Plum-Purple_W0QQitemZ130325756377QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item1e580539d9&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## iluvmybags

*R08 Quilted Jersey Casey Tote, Blue - NWT*
$460 BIN (13% cash back ($59.80) = $400.20)
6+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-100-Auth-MARC-JACOBS-CASEY-Quilted-Jersey-Tote_W0QQitemZ120460567863QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item1c0c026537&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## iluvmybags

*S09 Memphis Large Zip Wallet, Purple - NWT*
$299.99 BIN (13% cash back ($39) = $260.99)
4+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-PURPLE-QUILTED-CLUTCH-WALLET-NEW-2009_W0QQitemZ120460519009QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item1c0c01a661&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## iluvmybags

*S09 Memphis Robert Jennifer, Black - NWT*
$1050 BIN (13% cash back ($136.50) = $913.50)
4+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-BLACK-MEMPHIS-ROBERT-JENNIFER-BAG_W0QQitemZ180398441181QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2a0095c2dd&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## iluvmybags

*F08 Quilted Suvi, Black - gently used*
$199 BIN (13% cash back ($25.87) = $173.13)
29+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Suvi-Quilted-Handbag_W0QQitemZ170373589187QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item27ab0ea8c3&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## iluvmybags

1+ day left

*F05 Quilted Stam, Icy Taupe - NWOT*
currently $405 (reserve not met)
$800 BIN (13% cash back ($104) = $696

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-STAM-BAG-in-TAUPE-NWOT_W0QQitemZ290339736413QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item439998cb5d&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## iluvmybags

19+ Hours

*S06 Quilted Stam, Camel - gently used*
currently $600 (reserve not met)
$899 BIN (13% cash back ($116.87) = $782.13)

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-Quilted-Leather-STAM-Tote-Purse-Bag-Tan_W0QQitemZ390081352248QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item5ad2a91238&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## iluvmybags

10+ Hours to go

*R06 Quilted Stam, Saddle Brown - gently used*
currently $455

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-QUILTED-CLASSIC-STAM-W-NR_W0QQitemZ180397061190QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2a0080b446&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## spaceyjacy

HTF Grass Green TT Terri! Pre-loved condition
Currently $124, 8 hours to go.
I'm trying mt best to resist this one. Love the gold HW with the green!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...em=&sspagename=STRK:MEWAX:IT&salenotsupported


----------



## spaceyjacy

Again, HTF S'08 Plum, NWT no less!!!! This is Soft Calf not So Cool, and it has gorgy taupe/gray suede lining. 
BIN $259
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...em=&sspagename=STRK:MEWAX:IT&salenotsupported


----------



## spaceyjacy

OMG! Fantastic lavender metallic leather cocoon coat! I die! Please someone keep me from buying this!
BIN $300(use bing!)
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...em=&sspagename=STRK:MEWAX:IT&salenotsupported


----------



## jun3machina

$100 less on bonanzle:http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/iluvmybags/items/MARC_JACOBS_Quilted_Stam__White__S09____Gorgeous_


blackonmaroon said:


> *Spring 09 White Quilted Stam*
> 
> Very gently used condition
> $950 OBO on eBay
> 6+ days left
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...&indexurl=0&salenotsupported#ebayphotohosting


----------



## jun3machina

$199 obo on bonanzle: http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/iluvmybags/items/MARC_JACOBS_Quilted_Large_Zip_Wallet__Beige__R08_


blackonmaroon said:


> *Resort 08 Beige Quilted Large Zip Wallet*
> 
> Very gently used condition
> $225 BIN on eBay
> 6+ days left
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...&indexurl=0&salenotsupported#ebayphotohosting


----------



## roomommy

My Bloomies SA in Aventura, FL is now preselling for the charity event which starts 8/27.
20% off all purchases (I think it has to be over $300) plus double points for your Bloomies card.  MJ collection and MBMJ handbags are included.
Her name is Raquel and she will be there thru Friday.
305-792-1089 or 1090


----------



## iluvmybags

this is the same seller I bought my Teal Hudson from
(I introduced her to Bonanzle!)

*F07 Quilted Alyona, Teal - gently used*
$850 or BEST OFFER

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/dhayes66219/items/Marc_Jacobs_Quilted_Alyona


----------



## iluvmybags

^^Same Seller
*F08 DayDream Suvi, Black & Grey*
$475 or BEST OFFER

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/dhayes66219/items/Marc_Jacobs_Hobo


----------



## iluvmybags

*F02 Zoe Hobo, Black - gently used*
(this is the larger Hobo, not the smaller Zoe bag)
currently 9.99 (reserve not met)
$400 BIN (10% cash back ($40) = $360
4+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/ORIGINAL-MARC-JACOBS-ZOE-TURNLOCK-BLACK-LEATHER-BAG_W0QQitemZ360181600206QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item53dc7f0fce&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## iluvmybags

16+ Hours to go

*F05 Quilted Multi-Pocket, Icy/Petrol - gently used*
currently $105.99 (no reserve)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170371958382&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## iluvmybags

20+ Hours to go

*"Vintage" Wonder Bag, Black - gently used*
(pink suede lining)
Currently $39.99 (no reserve)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260462789682&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## iluvmybags

22+ Hours to go

*F07 Mixed Quilted Mayfair, Teal - gently used*
currently $449

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160355765415&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## iluvmybags

1+ Day left

*F06 Hudson, Brown (Ivory Stripes) - gently used*
(not sure if this is fully leather lined or not - seller just says "_green leather interior_")
currently $122.50 (reserve not met)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120458226910&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## iluvmybags

1+ Day left

*Rare/HTF MbyMJ Chalk Stripe Clutch - gently used*
currently $36.34 (no reserve)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150366461208&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## iluvmybags

Seller describes as the "Trish" but it's not

*F06 Striping Small Zip Bowler, Black w/Brown - gently used*
currently $500
$695 BIN (10% cash back ($69.50) = $625.50)
6+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Marc-Jacobs-Trish-Bowler-Bag_W0QQitemZ110426143806QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item19b5e93c3e&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## iluvmybags

*S03 Small Multi-Pocket, Violet - gently used*
currently 99 cents (reserve not met)
$299 BIN (10% cash back ($29.90) = $269.10)
6+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-Small-Multipocket-Hobo-Bag-Purse-Violet_W0QQitemZ390084005517QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item5ad2d18e8d&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## iluvmybags

this is cute (and rare/HTF!)

*Padlock Key Ring w/Pic/ID Holder - gently used*
$59.99 BIN (10% cash back  ($6) = $53.99)
6+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Signature-Pushlock-Photo-Keychain-EUC_W0QQitemZ300340228714QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item45edac326a&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## iluvmybags

*S03 Flap Pocket Shoulder Bag, Black - gently used*
$119.99 BIN (10% cash back ($12) = $107.99)
or BEST OFFER
29+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-MARC-JACOBS-Black-Leather-Hobo-Flap-Bag-Purse_W0QQitemZ290341554092QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item4399b487ac&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## iluvmybags

WOW!!  Totally missed this one (sorry!)

*Soft Calf Elise, Bordeaux/Brick (??) - gently used*
currently $375

http://cgi.ebay.com/ORIGINAL-MARC-JACOBS-ELISE-HANDBAG-NEVER-USED_W0QQitemZ280384786229QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item41483c4f35&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## beating<3baby

6+ days left. £90 BIN. I'm a little tempted...does anyone else have this bag? http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200374212602&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT

Slate - soft box flap bag.


----------



## anteaterquaker

jun3machina said:


> $199 obo on bonanzle: http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/iluvmybags/items/MARC_JACOBS_Quilted_Large_Zip_Wallet__Beige__R08_


 
price reduced on ebay $198. hurry ladies, from a wonderful TPFer.


----------



## roomommy

roomommy said:


> My Bloomies SA in Aventura, FL is now preselling for the charity event which starts 8/27.
> 20% off all purchases (I think it has to be over $300) plus double points for your Bloomies card.  MJ collection and MBMJ handbags are included.
> Her name is Raquel and she will be there thru Friday.
> 305-792-1089 or 1090



I forgot to add that she mentioned they just got in the Memphis Darby in black, in case anyone is looking for it.  They also carry the Jena in black.  No other Memphis colors though, so far.


----------



## goslim

Bergdorf Goodman has a few Marc Jacobs bag on sale 55% off:

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/common/store/catalog/templates/ET1.jhtml?N=4294967071&st=s

Marc Jacobs Cruise Convertible Tote, Large
Original: $1,595.00
NOW: $718.00

Marc Jacobs Rad Satin Shoulder Bag
Original: $595.00
NOW: $268.00

Marc Jacobs Susan Double-Pocket Satchel
Original: $995.00
NOW: $448.00

Marc Jacobs Susan Satchel
Original: $850.00
NOW: $383.00


----------



## iluvmybags

you probably want to ask for addtl pics

*F06 Trish, Brown w/Tan stripes - gently used*
FULLY LEATHER LINED!
currently $500
$650 BIN (10% cash back ($65) = $585)
6+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Authentic-Leather-Bag_W0QQitemZ220469337777QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3354ff1eb1&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## SarahP

that actually looks like a chili slouchy tote, if it's authentic


----------



## spaceyjacy

Oooooo, if I hadn't just cheated. . .

*Black Quilted Alyona*, note some wear. 
BIN $675

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Bla...bags?hash=item4399ba28d0&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## jun3machina

well, looky looky....
if it aint a SWEET PUNK BEACH TOTE
rare, boutique exclusive ladies.... 
start bid $159
3 days, no bids
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-red...bags?hash=item3ef7c1f154&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## jun3machina

another beauty
MELROSE STAM
 BIN $545  
deals and deals my gals, deals fo' realz!!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Brand-New-Marc-...bags?hash=item1e580bede1&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## iluvmybags

Only 1+ day left

*F05 Quilted Cammie, Icy/Pearl - gently used*
Currently $81.97 (no reserve)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110424760260&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## iluvmybags

1+ Day to go

*MbyMJ "Prototype" Dylan Shoulder Bag, silver - NWOT*
currently $26 (no reserve)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150366691158&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## iluvmybags

*HTF R07 Quilted Small Cecelia, Papaya - NWT*
currently $549
$599 BIN (10% cash back ($59.90) = $539.10)
6+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-Marc-Jacobs-Quilted-Papaya-Cecilia-Calf-Leather-Bag_W0QQitemZ190329907701QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2c508be9f5&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## iluvmybags

*RELIST*
*F04 Venetia, Washed Rose - gently used*
currently $275
$300 BIN (10% cash back ($30) = $270)
4+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-Washed-Rose-Venetia-Bag-w-Suede-Lining_W0QQitemZ220469445119QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item335500c1ff&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## jun3machina

cute lil red ipod case
BIN $29
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Min...ries?hash=item2ea7533634&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## jun3machina

pony hair (calf) zebra print cammie
currently $119
1 bid, 3 hours left
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120459187154&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## SomethingWitty

S09 Kari in Safran
Starting bid: $850
9 days 8 hrs to go 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110426497746&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1123


----------



## nascar fan

Barneys NorthPark Mall - Dallas


----------



## iluvmybags

OK - all you Sweet Punk lovers!!
1+ day to go 

*Sweet Punk "Syd", Bisque - gently used*
currently $349 (no reserve/1 bid)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130325361669&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## iluvmybags

*S09 Memphis Pouchette, Red - NWT*
$385 BIN (10% cash back ($38.50))
6+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-MARC-JACOBS-MEMPHIS-POUCHETTE-CLUTCH-BAG-RED-700_W0QQitemZ200375804166QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2ea7542106&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## jun3machina

not quite a deal, but super duper rare
patent cola stam NWT
start bid $700
BIN $1000
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-BRA...bags?hash=item35a31f00e7&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## jun3machina

rare vinage christy bag in black
currently $199, 8 bids
1 hour to go
http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-MARC-...bags?hash=item3ca4d56518&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## jun3machina

new moms....i just had to to post this
MJ limited edition BUGABOO stroller!
only $531 with 6 days to go...i wonder how high it will go for... 
http://cgi.ebay.com/Bugaboo-Marc-X-...in_0?hash=item2ea75525b9&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## jun3machina

emerald green ZC
RARE BIN $210 (from UK)




http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290339630476&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## nascar fan

Neimans Last Call - Grapevine TX


----------



## nascar fan

Neimans Last Call - Grapevine TX
There are 2 tiny scuffs on the front.  You can see it in the picture.  (upper part, between the base of the handles, a little to the left of center.  Barely visible.)


----------



## iluvmybags

*F05 Quilted Venetia, Pearl NWT*
currently $399
$445 BIN (10% cash back ($44.50) = $400.50)
4+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Brand-New-Marc-Jacobs-Quilted-Venetia-in-Pearl-White_W0QQitemZ130326503432QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item1e5810a008&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## iluvmybags

*Patchwork Zip Clutch, Cherry Tart - gently used*
$215 or BEST OFFER

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/ashleysue/items/MARC_JACOBS_ZIP_CLUTCH_WALLET_PATENT_CHERRYTART_QUILTED_LEAT


----------



## iluvmybags

*MbyMJ Key Pouch, Fools Gold - gently used*
$39 or BEST OFFER

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/ashleysue/items/MARC_BY_MARC_JACOBS_FOOLS_GOLD_KEY_POUCH_COIN_PURSE


----------



## iluvmybags

WHY?????

*S09 Stefani, Beige - NWT*
$1295 or BEST OFFER

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/blackonmaroon/items/New_with_Tags_MARC_JACOBS_Beige_Stefani_Bag


----------



## indi3r4

PW Silver Venetia
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-Pat...bags?hash=item414858bbcc&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
ends in 1++ hr
no bid with starting bid of $349.99


----------



## iluvmybags

*Louise, Amethyst - gently used*
$95 or BEST OFFER

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/feifei87/items/Gorgeous___Rare_Amethyst_purple_Marc_Jacobs_Louise


----------



## iluvmybags

*S06 Quilted Stam, Camel - gently used*
$650 or BEST offer

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/angie6151/items/Marc_Jacobs_Stam_Satchel_in_Camel


----------



## sdkitty

Sat Aug 22 Nordstroms Rack San Diego had MBMJ zip clutches - black, red, light blue and also some other MBMJ wallets.  Price was around $90.


----------



## jun3machina

i dont think this is cherrytart. it's lobster and quilted patent. 


iluvmybags said:


> *Patchwork Zip Clutch, Cherry Tart - gently used*
> $215 or BEST OFFER
> 
> http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/ashl..._CLUTCH_WALLET_PATENT_CHERRYTART_QUILTED_LEAT


----------



## iluvmybags

^it is Patent Quilted (not not Cherry Tart) - I looked fast & at the name, thought it was PW! Sorry!


*F06 Hudson, Chestnut - gently used*
(not fully leather lined and the ends look a bit stretched out)
$599 BIN (10% cash back ($59.90) = $539.10)
or BEST OFFER

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-BROWN-BLACK-LEATHER-STRIPING-HUDSON-HANDBAG_W0QQitemZ390085199167QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item5ad2e3c53f&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## iluvmybags

Only 3+ Hours left to go

*S03 Round Padlock Hobo, Black - gently used*
currently $51.95

http://cgi.ebay.com/Beautiful-Marc-Jacobs-Black-Leather-Hobo-w-Dust-Cover_W0QQitemZ280386101054QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item4148505f3e&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## iluvmybags

this bag is in serious need of some rehab, but if the price stays low enough
this would be a good "project bag" for someone

6+ Hours to go

*Stella, Petal Link - HEAVILY used*
currently $22.49

http://cgi.ebay.com/LIGHT-PINK-MARC-JACOBS-PURSE-HANDBAG-USED-AS-IS_W0QQitemZ110424356157QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item19b5cdf53d&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## iluvmybags

6+ hour left

*F04 Kirsten Hobo, Petrol Blue - gently used*
currently $142.49

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-BLUE-LEATHER-BIG-SATCHEL-HANDBAG-PURSE-NR_W0QQitemZ390082825024QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item5ad2bf8b40&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## iluvmybags

*Small Multi-Pocket, Ivory/White - gently used*
(I believe this is So Cool leather)
currently $19.99 (no reserve)
$115 BIN (10% cash back (11.50) = $103.50)
4+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-White-Leather-Multi-Pocket-Purse-Pre-owned_W0QQitemZ170374929202QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item27ab231b32&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## iluvmybags

Hey Girls (and Guys!!!
This is the boutique where I found my Grey LZW
It's in Louisiana and she just sent me a list of MJ bags that are half price

https://www.shopkikionline.com/cgi-bin/commerce.cgi?search=action&category=HBMJ&keywords=all
(altho the website says you can't order MJ online, I was able to put the LZW in my cart and start the checkout process, so I don't know if that's correct)

Lafayette Location
River Ranch
1910 Kaliste Saloom Road, Suite 600
Lafayette, LA 70503
Phone: 337.406.0904

Store Hours:
Monday-Saturday 10:00-6:00
Sunday Closed

Baton Rouge Location
Perkins Rowe
7707 Bluebonnet Boulevard, Suite 110
Baton Rouge, LA 70810
Phone:  225.767.9704

Store Hours:
Monday-Saturday 10:00-7:00
Sunday Closed

Here's what she has at 50% off:

Penn Brown                   
Small Penn   Black       
Small Penn   Blue           
Tenet  Purple
Cole Blue
Iconic Venetia White and Gold
Jersey Flat Case Blue
Jersey Flat Case Black
Alyona Camel Patent ( a great bag!)
Alyona Black Patent


She has the following at 20% off:

Saffron Stam and Saffron wallet..20%
Orange Stam 20% off


----------



## iluvmybags

*R07 Patchwork Key Pouch, Cherry Tart - gently used*
$85 BIN
6+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-MARC-JACOBS-KEY-POUCH-WALLET_W0QQitemZ180399937786QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2a00ac98fa&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## iluvmybags

*F08 Quilted Birdie, Grey - gently used*
currently $225
$260 BIN
9+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-purse-quilted-The-Birdie-in-grey-NWT_W0QQitemZ180399814388QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2a00aab6f4&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## indi3r4

NWT Purple Christine
http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-MARC-JACOBS...bags?hash=item518bc415a8&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
ends in 2++ hrs
no bid with starting bid of $898.88


----------



## indi3r4

can't believe that this is still available..
ends in 15 hr
Light Grey Christy
BIN $389
http://cgi.ebay.com/1000-AUTHENTIC-...bags?hash=item20acefa68d&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## jun3machina

eek! WINE STELLA! wonderful PFer
BIN $239!!!
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-RAR...bags?hash=item35a3272d6f&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## indi3r4

Blue Jersey Casey Tote
http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-100-Auth-MA...in_0?hash=item1c0c026537&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
BIN $460
2++ days


----------



## tadpolenyc

mj collection clothing sale on gilt today starting at noon edt.


----------



## jun3machina

navy olga bag
start bid $170, no bids
5 hours to go
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-HAN...bags?hash=item3ef7bafb45&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## jun3machina

gorgeous vintage pushlock bag in cerulean blue
start bid $69, no bids
23 hours to go
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-TIF...bags?hash=item2555f78301&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## jun3machina

quilted emily bowler
BIN $350 OBO 23 hours to go
http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Marc-...bags?hash=item2ea6d07566&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## jun3machina

cute lil blue pushlock billfold in blue
9.99
3 hours left
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130325546429&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## Luv n bags

http://forum.purseblog.com/deals-and-steals/marc-jacobs-at-nordstrom-rack-499378.html

The deals thread posted that NR had some snake embossed Cecilias...


----------



## Awwgeez

Marc By Marc Jacobs Lovely Aline Satchel
currently 98$ 1+ day to go!


----------



## indi3r4

About Half of retail price.. The amazon messenger bag!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=370250077278&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
BIN $1489.99


----------



## indi3r4

Seller sold another grainne not too long ago.. 
Grainne in black
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180400353865&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
BIN $500


----------



## indi3r4

Gorgeous merlot zc!
http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-NWT-MARC-J...bags?hash=item4a9a43c6dc&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14
BIN $229


----------



## jun3machina

patent cola kim bag, from the ursula line
BIN $200
http://cgi.ebay.com/MINT-CONDITION-...bags?hash=item25561638b1&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14






and to get an idea of size:


----------



## nascar fan

Sophia
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Mercer-Sofia-Chestnut-Shoulder-Bag-tPF_W0QQitemZ110427963010QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item19b604fe82&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Quilted Black Emily - TPF member

$350 or Best Offer







http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Marc-...bags?hash=item2ea769657c&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## louch

Not sure how much of a bargain this is, but I think this is gorgeous - quilted topaz Elise, 2006.

http://stores.channeladvisor.com/fa...aTitle=MARC JACOBS Leather Quilted Elise Tote


----------



## louch

This is also lovely - wish I had more money!!

MJ large Berry multipocket in excellent condition :

http://www.yoogiscloset.com/marc-jacobs-berry-leather-large-multipocket-tote-bag.aspx


----------



## Dawn

hi guys - i wanted to re-post the rules of this thread. this is a gentle reminder so please be sure to read them again. The ones in bold are the ones we seem to be having issues with. I added the now-written rule of multiple postings of the same item; we have always asked this and posted reminders, but i wanted it officially in the rules so there are no questions. we will delete the duplicates. Also please remember that ebay auctions that have more than 24 hours remaining should not be posted unless they have a BIN. 

Please feel free to PM me or Jill (or any admin/global mod) with any questions or concerns. We are here to help! The rules are in place to try to be as fair as possible, not clutter the thread, and ensure that thread subscribers are not bombarded with alerts for the same things over and over.

Thanks!
 dawn


    * You may NOT post links to or promote items you're selling.
    * If you're uncertain about authenticity - please post in the Authenticate This MJ thread FIRST.
    * *For auction-style listings, please continue to post only those that end within 48 hours (exceptions are for those with BINs).
    * Please do a quick review of previous posts to avoid multiple posts of the same item. Duplicate items will be deleted.*
    * No chat please, it will be deleted.


----------



## jun3machina

cinnamon capra!!
BIN $399 OBO
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Bro...bags?hash=item20ad0af288&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## jun3machina

resort bow bag
BIN $299




http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Marc-...bags?hash=item27ab3514a1&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## iluvmybags

1+ day to go
*R07 Palias Royal Jackie, Granite - NWT*
currently $199

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=390084413468&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## iluvmybags

1+ Hour to go

*R07 (?) Mercer Peet, Grey - gently used 1x*
currently $202.50 (reserve not met)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170373908705&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## iluvmybags

*R06 Quilted Stam, Saddle/Chestnut (?) - gently used*
currently 99 cents (no reserve)
$635 BIN (10% cash back ($63.50) = $571.50)
6+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-QUILTED-CLASSIC-STAM-PREOWNED_W0QQitemZ180400718021QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2a00b880c5&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## iluvmybags

*F07 Quilted Elastic Mina, Blue - NWT*
$450 or BEST OFFER

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/anniebanany03/items/Marc_Jacobs_Mina_Blue_Quilted_Elastic_Stam


----------



## softee bee

There are tons of mbmj red, cream, black and white jacquard groovees, riz, sondra, teris at SCP NR all around half off and tons of wallets too!


----------



## Dawn

Just wanted to update - i changed the ending time of auctions to be within 48 hours to allow people in other time zones to have time to see the auctions.


----------



## iluvmybags

*F07 Quilted Silvana, Ivory - gently used*
$649.99 BIN (10% cash back ($65) = $584.99)
or BEST OFFER
29+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-SILVANA-IVORY-Quilted-Classic-HOBO-BAG_W0QQitemZ140342213105QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item20ad0c39f1&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## iluvmybags

WOW!! Already?!

*F09 Stardust Beat Bag, Black - NWOT*
currently $500
$880 BIN (10% cash back ($88) = $792)
9+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Marc-Jacobs-Beat-Stardust-Fall-2009_W0QQitemZ290343859507QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item4399d7b533&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## iluvmybags

*Soft Calf Blake, Black (silver hardware) - gently used*
currently 9.99 (no reserve)
$400 BIN (10% cash back ($40) = $360)
6+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140342208823&ssPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:US:1123


----------



## iluvmybags

*"Vintage" Flap Shoulder Bag, Red - NWT*
currently $199.99
2+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290342303229&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## iluvmybags

*S03 Soft Calf Zip Clutch, Cucumber - gently used*
currently $190
$250 BIN (10% cash back ($25) = $225)
9+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Zip-Clutch-RARE-color-Cucumber_W0QQitemZ110428521703QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item19b60d84e7&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## SarahP

someone please snatch this as i am so tempted and I already have two black striping bags! 

Black/brown zip bowler, leather lined, from good-looking tpf'r  $600 obo
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/blac...ck_Zip_Bowler_Bag_w__Teal_Leather_Lining_RARE


----------



## louch

This is interesting : MJ Blondie Bag

http://www.yoogiscloset.com/marc-jacobs-brandy-lambskin-tie-blondie-bag.aspx


----------



## iluvmybags

I am mighty tempted by this one, but I seriously think I've reach my Blue Max!!!

*Venetia, Blueberry - NWT*
currently $399
$450 BIN (10% cash back ($45) = $405)
4+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Brand-New-Marc-Jacobs-Classic-Venetia-Bag-in-Blueberry_W0QQitemZ130327528903QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item1e582045c7&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## iluvmybags

**RELISTED**
1+ day to go
currently 33 cents (no reserve/no bids)
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-by-Marc-Ja...bags?hash=item2302a6a0a2&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14



iluvmybags said:


> 1+ Day left
> 
> *Rare/HTF MbyMJ Chalk Stripe Clutch - gently used*
> currently $36.34 (no reserve)
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150366461208&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## iluvmybags

**RELIST**

*F06 Striping Slouchy Tote, Chili/Brown (??) - gently used*
LEATHER LINED!
currently $400
$450 BIN (10% cash back ($45) = $405)
4+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Authentic-Leather-Bag_W0QQitemZ220472541381QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item33553000c5&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## iluvmybags

*R08 Baby Stam, Coated Python, Blue - NWT*
$399 BIN (10% cash back ($39.90) = $359.10)
or BEST OFFER
29+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-Emb-Snakeskin-Baby-CECILIA-HANDBAG-NWT-875_W0QQitemZ380153388902QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item5882e85f66&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## iluvmybags

1+ Hour to go

*F07 Mixed Quilt Small Satchel, Black - NWT*
currently $255 (no reserve)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Black-Marc-Jacobs-Purse-satchel_W0QQitemZ200375820689QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2ea7546191&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## iluvmybags

5+ Hours to go

*"Fergie" Patent Leather Satchel, Ivory - NWT*
currently $99.99

http://cgi.ebay.com/patent-MARC-JACOBS-venetia-handbag-stam-quilted-blake_W0QQitemZ330354065025QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item4ceaa2fe81&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## iluvmybags

5+ Hours to go

*"Vintage" MbyMJ "Bracelet" Shoulder Bag - gently used*
$64.99

http://cgi.ebay.com/100-AUTH-Marc-Jacobs-PINK-POCHETTE-CHAIN-BAG-TPF-MPRS_W0QQitemZ360175476356QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item53dc219e84&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## iluvmybags

9+  Hours to go

*Bal Harbour Satchel, Moccasin - gently used*
currently $299

http://cgi.ebay.com/Guar-Auth-Marc-Jacobs-Bal-Harbour-Satchel-1275-RARE_W0QQitemZ120461517144QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item1c0c10e158&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## iluvmybags

12+ Hours to go

*"Vintage" E/E Shoulder Bag, Black - gently used*
currently $9.99 (no reserve/1 bid)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Purse_W0QQitemZ260467033682QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3ca50b8652&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## iluvmybags

Looks like the seller lowered her opening bid price (altho I don't know about the reserve)
21+ Hours left
Currently $307.99 (reserve not met)



jun3machina said:


> not quite a deal, but super duper rare
> patent cola stam NWT
> start bid $700
> BIN $1000
> http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-BRA...bags?hash=item35a31f00e7&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## iluvmybags

23+ Hours to go

*F04 Quinn Shoulder Bag, Cornflower Blue - gently used*
currently $40 (reserve not met)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Marc-Jacobs-Mini-Quinn-Excellent-Discontinued_W0QQitemZ170374773680QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item27ab20bbb0&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## jun3machina

denim studded tote
BIN $190
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Stu...bags?hash=item2302a4a516&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## deathcookie

Just got a Mercer Tenant in cobalt blue at NR Howard Hughes for $540.  I think there was a black one too.


----------



## Luv n bags

Crystal blue stam - BIN!

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-SWA...bags?hash=item33553a0e5d&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## blackonmaroon

*S08 Clay Small MP*

Gently pre-owned
6+ days remaining
$180 BIN or $125 starting bid

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Sma...19b61cb198&_trksid=p4999.c0.m14#ht_720wt_1166

For some reason, I'm having trouble posting pictures!


----------



## blackonmaroon

*R06 Topaz Quilted Elise!*

Gently pre-owned
6+ days remaining
$500 BIN or $475 starting bid

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Qui...19b61ca2d0&_trksid=p4999.c0.m14#ht_839wt_1166


----------



## iluvmybags

*R06 Quilted Baby Stam, Black - NWT*
$399 

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/Melly_Ann/items/Marc_Jacobs_Little_Stam_in_Black___NWT


----------



## iluvmybags

*F06 Striping Trish, Chili - gently used*
$799 BIN (10% cash back ($79.90) = $719.10)
9+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-striping-line-Trish-Rare-color_W0QQitemZ180401970119QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2a00cb9bc7&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## Melly

*MbMJ Tobo in Sage - gently used*
$325 OBO

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/iluvmybags/items/MARC_by_MARC_JACOBS_Turnlock_Tobo__Sage__Teal_


----------



## selmom07

Plaza Too has lots of MbMJ and the MJ Collection Andy totes on sale (also purple mercer zip clutch for $211):
http://www.plazatoo.com/SALEHB.html


----------



## Melly

*Pocket Satchel in Maroon * - gently used 
$190 OBO

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/cheryl50/items/Marc_Jacobs_Maroon_Pocket_Satchel_Handbag_tPF


----------



## Luv n bags

If only this were a stam, sigh...

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-Sof...bags?hash=item33554362a2&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## iluvmybags

*F07 Patchwork Innes, Peanut - gently used*
$425

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/Melly_Ann/items/Marc_Jacobs_Ines_in_Peanut


----------



## iluvmybags

OMG!! Girls!!  Why is this still available???

*S07 Christy Hobo, Light Grey - NWT*
$379 BIN (10% cash back ($37.90) = $341.10)
(that's unbelievable!!!)
4+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/1000-AUTHENTIC-NWT-GRAY-MARC-JACOBS-CHRISTY-BAG_W0QQitemZ140341911871QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item20ad07a13f&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## iluvmybags

this bag is in need of some MAJOR rehab, but it's one of my alltime fav MJ color combinations!

*S03 Large Multi-Pocket, Cucumber - HEAVILY used*
currently $19.99
2+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230371370959&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## iluvmybags

Only 25+ MINUTES left to go

*S03 Large Satchel, Lobster Red - gently carried*
Currently $76.75

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-MARC-JACOBS-SALMON-LEATHER-SATCHEL-HANDBAG-PURSE_W0QQitemZ300340542059QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item45edb0fa6b&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## iluvmybags

26+ MINUTES to go

*F08 Daydream Suvi, Orchid - gently used*
Resin Chain & LEATHER LINED!!!
currently $142.50

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Daydream-Suvi-Hand-Bag-Tote-Purse-NR_W0QQitemZ230370516230QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item35a3271d06&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## iluvmybags

Only 58+ MINUTES left!!

*F05 Annouck, Taupe - gently used*
currently $99.99

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-TAUPE-SOFT-LEATHER-SHOULDER-BAG-TOTE_W0QQitemZ270447633402QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3ef7ef63fa&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## iluvmybags

17+ Hours to go

*Stella, Antique White (grey canvas lining) - gently used*
currently $100

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-STELLA-handbag-white-purse_W0QQitemZ290343076772QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item4399cbc3a4&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## iluvmybags

OOOoooo - Someone grab this!  It's a STEAL!!!

*F05 Quilted EW Baby Stam/Clutch, Black/Icy - gently used*
currently $75
$100 BIN (10% cash back ($10) = $90
4+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Brand-New-Marc-Jacobs-Handbag-Clutch_W0QQitemZ150369608446QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2302ba22fe&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## iluvmybags

*R08 Material Girl Clutch, Fuchsia - NWT*
$289.75 BIN (10% cash back ($28.98) = $260.78)
29+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-MARC-JACOBS-QUILTED-MATERIAL-GIRL-CLUTCH-FUSCIA-PK_W0QQitemZ330356460318QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item4ceac78b1e&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## iluvmybags

*F07 Mixed Quilt Dash, Truffle - gently used*
currently $299
$399 BIN (10% cash back ($39.90) = $359.10)
6+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-DASH-BAG-LEATHER-HANDBAG-PURSE-1450-00-BAG_W0QQitemZ280391511250QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item4148a2ecd2&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## iluvmybags

*F03 Convertible Pouchette/Wristlet, Black - gently used*
$150 BIN (10% cash back ($15) = $135)
or BEST OFFER
4+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Marc-Jacobs-Navy-Leather-Pochette_W0QQitemZ120464653734QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item1c0c40bda6&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## iluvmybags

*Stella, Wine - gently used*
$219 or BEST OFFER

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/ashleysue/items/MARC_JACOBS_WINE_STELLA_BAG_TPF_PURSE


----------



## iluvmybags

*F06 (I think) Quilted Stam, Bronze - NWT*
$759.99 BIN (10% cash back ($76) = $683.99)
6+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Bronze-Stam-Bag-L-NWT-1-275-00_W0QQitemZ370253359358QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item5634d1e8fe&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## iluvmybags

*S04 Pom-Pom Tote, Red - gently used*
(the leather on this is TDF!!)
currently $99
$149 BIN (10% cash back ($14.90) = $134.10)
4+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-LARGE-TOTE-HANDBAG_W0QQitemZ140343155805QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item20ad1a9c5d&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## Quigs

Black Multi Pocket Large Shoulder Bag $690

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...%26tv%3Dbc%26N%3D4294967189%26st%3Ds%26va%3Dt


----------



## Luv n bags

A htf Sapphire Cecilia - Hurry!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Gorgeous-Rare-M...bags?hash=item35a350a507&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14


----------



## iluvmybags

*R07 Quilted Cecelia, Sapphire - gently used*
$465 or BEST OFFER

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/spaceyjacy/items/Gorgeous___Rare_Marc_Jacobs_Cecillia_Sapphire_Blue_____


----------



## iluvmybags

*Original 1st Season Stella, Vermillion - gently used*
$399

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/spaceyjacy/items/Gorgeous___RARE_Marc_Jacobs_Vermillion_Red_STELLA______


----------



## iluvmybags

*S07 Venetia, Black (w/suede lining) - gently used*
$445 or BEST OFFER

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/spaceyjacy/items/Gorgeous___Classic_Marc_Jacobs_Venetia_Handbag_Purse___


----------



## iluvmybags

*S09 Quilted Metallic LZW, Grey - NWT*
$545 or BEST OFFER

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/spaceyjacy/items/Gorgeous_NWT_Metallic_Gray_Marc_Jacobs_Long_Zip_Wallet_


----------



## iluvmybags

*Patchwork Zip Clutch, Blush - gently used*
$180 or BEST OFFER

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/maxstudio518/items/Marc_Jacobs_Patchwork_Zip_Clutch_Blush


----------



## iluvmybags

PRICE REDUCED GREATLY!!
$995 or BEST OFFER
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/blackonmaroon/items/New_with_Tags_MARC_JACOBS_Beige_Stefani_Bag



iluvmybags said:


> WHY?????
> 
> *S09 Stefani, Beige - NWT*
> $1295 or BEST OFFER


----------



## acschjenn

F/W 2009 Jac in Taupe 
799.99 BIN






http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-JAC...bags?hash=item1c0c4621bb&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## iluvmybags

*"Vintage" Small Multi-Pocket, Red - gently used*
$249 BIN (sorry girls - cash back's down to 8% )
or BEST OFFER
29+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-Red-Leather-Push-Lock-Shoulder-Bag-Purse_W0QQitemZ270450401772QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3ef819a1ec&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## iluvmybags

*F06 Quilted Blake, Mouse  gently used*
currently $500
$650 BIN (8% cash back ($52) = $598
6+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Collection-Blake-Quilted-Leather-Handbag_W0QQitemZ190332172597QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2c50ae7935&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## iluvmybags

*F06 Striping Trish, Brown w/Tan - gently used*
$629.99 BIN (8% cash back ($50.40) = $579.59)
6+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Brown-Hudson-Satchel_W0QQitemZ140343201987QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item20ad1b50c3&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## iluvmybags

*Little Lou, Black - NWOT*
currently $199
$250 BIN
6+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/NWOT-Black-MARC-JACOBS-handbag_W0QQitemZ250491679779QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3a5277b423&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## iluvmybags

*S08 Mercer Sophia, Chestnut - gently used*
(comes w/FREE PW Key Pouch!)
currently $450
$485 BIN
4+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Mercer-Sofia-Chestnut-Shoulder-Bag-tPF_W0QQitemZ110430423222QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item19b62a88b6&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## pursemonkey

iluvmybags said:


> *F06 Quilted Blake, Mouse gently used*
> currently $500
> $650 BIN (8% cash back ($52) = $598
> 6+ days
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Col...bags?hash=item2c50ae7935&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


 
**Note: Seller raised the BIN to $725.**


----------



## Luv n bags

Black stardust zip wallet

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-BLA...bags?hash=item2a00dde921&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## iluvmybags

Only 13+ Hours left

*F04 Pocket Satchel, Acorn - gently used/*
$300 BIN (8% cash back ($24) = $276)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Handbag_W0QQitemZ270448941583QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3ef8035a0f&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## iluvmybags

19+ Hours to go

*S09 Patent Leather Soft Stam, Strawberry - NWOT*
currently $499

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-Stam-Patent-Leather-Satchel-Shoulder-Bag_W0QQitemZ200377605507QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2ea76f9d83&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## pursemonkey

NWT Red Robert Lexie BIN $899
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-ROB...bags?hash=item3a52800d0e&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## pursemonkey

Quilted Topaz Elise BIN $500 
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/reconbags/items/Marc_Jacobs_Topaz_Quilted_Elise


----------



## pursemonkey

Graphite Patchwork Stam (never seen this color before - gorgeous!) 
BIN $579
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/Tate...Marc_Jacobs_Graphite_Patchwork_Stam_Bag_PF_er


----------



## Melly

^ The color is actually bronze.


----------



## blackonmaroon

*Rachel Sting with leather lining!*

Gently used
4+ days remaining
$325 BIN or $0.33 starting bid






http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-Rac...bags?hash=item2302c5192f&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## iluvmybags

*SIGH*
If only this were the Large!!

*S06 Small Multi-Pocket, Denim - NWT*
$440 BIN (8% cash back ($35.20) = $404.80)

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-MARC-JACOBS-MULTI-POCKET-LEATHER-HANDBAG_W0QQitemZ260472050895QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3ca55814cf&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## iluvmybags

*E/W Pocket Tote, Maroon - gently used*
currently $9.99 (reserve not met)
$350 BIN (8% cash back ($28) = $322
4+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/100-Authentic-Marc-Jacobs-Large-Purple-Tote-Bag_W0QQitemZ110431231506QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item19b636de12&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## kiss_p

Key Pouches at Bloomie's in gold and met. fuschia on sale for additional 30% off.  Also, check this thread for stackable codes - http://forum.purseblog.com/deals-and-steals/bloomingdales-buy-more-save-more-online-only-502341.html

I used the CITI code first and saved more than if I used it second.

Also, if you use your Bloomie's card, free shipping with $150 purchase (I added some clinique).

http://www1.bloomingdales.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=217530&CategoryID=13313&PageID=9708*1*96*-1*-1*-1*15


----------



## Cheryl24

*MbMJ Black Posh Turnlock Convertible Clutch* 
$175 OBO & from a fellow PF'er!


http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/luvmybag34/items/Marc_by_Marc_Jacobs_Posh_Turnlock_Convertible_Clutch


----------



## SarahP

Aw, i used to own this bag (the actual bag that's for sale), someone should give it a home, it's making me sad to see it up for sale. Chestnut Striping Slouchy Tote  $499 OBO 
http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-MARC-...bags?hash=item3ef82bacee&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## iluvmybags

I can't believe no one has grabbed this beauty up by now!!

*Stella, Wine - gently used*
Currently $229
$239 BIN (8% cash back ( $19.12) = $219.88
6+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-RARE-WINE-STELLA-BAG-PURSE-TPF-MEMBER_W0QQitemZ230374232553QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item35a35fd1e9&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## iluvmybags

.....Or this one!!!
*Quilted Zip Clutch, Patent Leather/Lobster Red - gently used*
currently $209
$219 BIN (8% cash back (17.52) = $201.48)
6+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-ZIP-CLUTCH-WALLET-LOBSTER-QUILTED-PATENT_W0QQitemZ330357516310QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item4cead7a816&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## swan1

Nordstrom
Not fabulous prices, but a number of MBMJ bags at 33% off:

http://shop.nordstrom.com/C/6007632...mediumthumbnail=Y&origin=leftnav&pbo=6007596#


----------



## JAP4life

*Marc Jacobs Blake in Linen (with the most lush blue suede interior. OMFG)* From a trustworthy and fab PF'er!

Very minor flaws,please look at macro shots in the listing.

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/Melly_Ann/items/Marc_Jacobs_Blake_in_Linen

*Buy it through Bonanzle for $275*


----------



## iluvmybags

7+ Hours to go

*Sweet Punk Hobo, Orange - gently used*
currently $305 (reserve not met)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260470237359&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## iluvmybags

*F/W07 Patchwork Stam, Petrol - gently used*
currently $355 (reserve not met)
1+ day

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270449921968&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## iluvmybags

Crazy Price, BUT there's a BO option

*S/S08 Mika, Ivory - NWT*
$$1450 BIN (8% cash back ($116) = $1334)
or BEST OFFER
29+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Marc-Jacobs-White-Mika-MJ-Bag-Brand-New_W0QQitemZ120466300448QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item1c0c59de20&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## iluvmybags

*Large Multi-Pocket, Rose Quartz - gently used*
$400 or BEST OFFER

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/mree43/items/Marc_Jacobs_Large_Multi_pocket_bag__TPF_


----------



## smiles1003

Bergdorf Goodman has the Pebble Faridah on sale, 30% off.  Was 448 now 314. =)  

http://tinyurl.com/lmbh9n


----------



## acschjenn

Nordstrom Rack Topanga had the following (sorry don't remember exact prices for most)

Handy Wristlet in Metallic Fuschia (quilted)
Black Zip Clutch w/ Nickel Hardware
both under $200

Roxannes, Susans, and N/S Stellas in various colors
Mercer Tenants & Peets in white and blue $530ish
Mercer Owen in white, blue and orange (never seen that before) - $309
Couple of Love Story items (tote and clutch)


----------



## iluvmybags

*R08 Iconic Stam, White & Gold - gently used*
currently $350
$399.99 BIN
6+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-Stam-quilted-white-and-gold-leather-handbag_W0QQitemZ230374575903QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item35a3650f1f&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## jun3machina

black icey 2005 stam!
from germany, BIN $799
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-STA...bags?hash=item2c50bbf0bd&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14




icey....


----------



## pursemonkey

If I hadn't JUST bought a red bag I would be all over this Pomegranate Sophia!! BIN $249
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Lea...bags?hash=item439a06b25d&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## jun3machina

they had a white patent faridah and a blue MBMJ teri at the NR @ oxnard , CA.
i think they were about $225


----------



## iluvmybags

Look!  It's a MJ "Slam"!!! (LOL!)

1+ day to go
*R06 Quilted Baby Stam, Topaz - gently used*
currently $81 (no reserve)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110430180618&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## iluvmybags

1+ day left

*R07 Soft Calf Zip Clutch, Grey (purple undertones) - gently used*
currently $102.50

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290344392506&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## iluvmybags

*Blake, Navy - gently used*
currently $170 (no reserve)
1+ day

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180402727651&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## iluvmybags

*Patent Leather Zip Clutch, Black - NWT*
currently $199
1+ day

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320419041385&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## iluvmybags

*MbyMJ Eyelet Hobo/Tote, Camel - gently used*
currently $56
1+ day

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150370327876&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## iluvmybags

LVE this color combination (and the leather/suede lining!!)

*Original 1st Season Cammie, Grape - NWOT*
PERIWINKLE suede lining!!
Currently $169.99
2+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=310165804581&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## iluvmybags

*F08 Sunburst Stam, Charcoal - NWT*
$879.99 BIN (8% cash back ($70.40) = $809.59)
6+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-Auth-MARC-JACOBS-SUNBURST-Leather-STAM-Satchel-Bag_W0QQitemZ150371007325QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2302cf7b5d&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## Awwgeez

Marc Jacobs MP
78$ 8 hours to go

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200378951427&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## mkdallas

new with tags Ines...

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Ine...bags?hash=item5634fc441a&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## iluvmybags

wow - I'm surprised no one's scooped up this beauty!!
**RELISTED**

*R06 Quilted Elise, Topaz - gently used*
currently $425
$500 BIN (8% cash back ($40) = $460)
5+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Quilted-Topaz-Elise-Beautiful-tPF_W0QQitemZ110432202749QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item19b645affd&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## iluvmybags

*R08 Material Girl Clutch, Fuchsia - NWT*
$290 BIN
or BEST OFFER

http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-MARC-JACOBS-handbag-QUILTED-MATERIAL-GIRL-CLUTCH_W0QQitemZ270452812982QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3ef83e6cb6&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## iluvmybags

*Small Kisslock Billfold, Cherry Blossom (??) - gently used*
$60 BIN
5+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Rose-Marc-Jacobs-Leather-Pushlock-Wallet-Clutch_W0QQitemZ290347045878QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item439a0853f6&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## browneyesblue

This season's hottest color!
**relisted**

*MbMj Totally Turnlock Tobo Sage (Teal)*
*F/W 09 - gently used*
BIN $315 OBO 8% cash back


http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-by-MARC-JA...bags?hash=item335577f986&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## jun3machina

super cute coin purse with LOLA samples...i really wanna try this perfume!
BIN $40
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220475883533&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT






same wonderful seller
price drop on this beauty!
$899 BIN OBO
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-Sof...bags?hash=item33557865f1&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14





she's got a ton of MJ!
cute sunnies!
BIN $48
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-MJ0...sses?hash=item3355671f4d&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14






and a MBMJ bag:
$315 BIN obo
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-by-MARC-JA...bags?hash=item335577f986&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14


----------



## jun3machina

hurry!
black PW hobo
$152.50 14 minutes left
http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-MARC-...bags?hash=item5882f5d9bf&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## iluvmybags

*Trusted Seller*

*S09 Grainne Maria, Navy - NWT*
$1100

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/papalima/items/MARC_JACOBS_Spring_09_Navy_Quilted_Tassel_MARIA_Bag_NIB_


----------



## iluvmybags

*R07 Christy Hobo, Black - gently used*
$489.99 BIN (8% cash back ($39.20) = $450.79)
4+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Christy-Handbag-Retail-995_W0QQitemZ320421366714QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item4a9a9a0bba&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## iluvmybags

*S08 Washed Goat Leather Casey Tote, Oak - NWT*
$849.95 BIN (8% cash back ($68) = $781.95)
or BEST OFFER
6+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Model-Casey-Leather-Tote-Bag_W0QQitemZ140344477966QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item20ad2ec90e&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## iluvmybags

*'04 Small Multi-Pocket, Oatmeal - NWT*
currently $20.99 (reserve not met)
$365 BIN (8% cash back ($29.20) = $335.80)
4+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-2-POCKET-LEATHER-HOBO-HANDBAG-CREAM-NEW_W0QQitemZ180404946788QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2a00f90764&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## Luv n bags

Black stardust zip wallet with a BIN..

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-BLA...bags?hash=item1e5835b214&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## iluvmybags

*Small Multi-Pocket, Spearmint - gently used*
$150 BIN
6+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Marc-Jacobs-Leather-Handbag-Purse_W0QQitemZ110432319955QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item19b64779d3&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## iluvmybags

*'06 Soft Calf Zip Clutch, Whiskey - gently used*
currently $198
$235 BIN (8% cash back ($18.80) = $216.20)
6+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Brown-Whiskey-Zip-Clutch-Wallet-Bag-395_W0QQitemZ300345563781QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item45edfd9a85&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## iluvmybags

Shop Kiki has a Labor Day Sale going on
For every $500 that you spend, you'll receive a $100 gift card good towards a future purchase 
(and they have the St Marks stam in purple and Taupe!!)

https://www.shopkikionline.com/cgi-bin/commerce.cgi?search=action&category=HBMJ&keywords=all

*Lafayette Location*
River Ranch
1910 Kaliste Saloom Road, Suite 600
Lafayette, LA 70503
Phone: 337.406.0904

*Baton Rouge Location*
Perkins Rowe
7707 Bluebonnet Boulevard, Suite 110
Baton Rouge, LA 70810
Phone:  225.767.9704


----------



## jun3machina

gorgeous hot pink metallic handy wristlette!
milk maidens love MJ! 
BIN $368 ( 3 hours left, it's 20% their reg. BIN)
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260450016403&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## jun3machina

pale lavender ZC NWT
BIN $269.99
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=380152038756&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## iluvmybags

*S03 Large Hobo, Cucumber - gently used*
currently $150
1+ day

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120465561286&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## SarahP

Large black kate from lovely pf'r $229 obo
http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-MARC-...bags?hash=item2a00ff2139&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14

same seller also has Teal Mayfair $425 OBO
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-MAY...bags?hash=item2a00ff213a&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14

MBMJ Black Faridah $275 OBO
*http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-by-Marc-Ja...bags?hash=item2a00ff215f&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14*

And a MBMJ Lovely ZC in white $69 OBO
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-by-Marc-Ja...bags?hash=item2a00ff2159&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14


----------



## SarahP

Petrol PW Stam $450 BIN
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Pat...bags?hash=item3ef8495aa1&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## SarahP

same seller of all that stuff above has a pale pink (not sure of official name) stella, note wear, $99 OBO
http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Marc-...bags?hash=item2a00ff215b&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## Cheryl24

Gently used *MbMJ* *Midnight Faridah*, from a sweet PF'er - $285 OBO

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/luvmybag34/items/Marc_by_Marc_Jacobs_Turnlock_Faridah_in_Midnight


----------



## iluvmybags

*'07 Soft Calf Zip Clutch, Maple - NWT*
$185 BIN
29+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Tan-Maple-Calf-Leather-Clutch-Wallet-NWT_W0QQitemZ390091462881QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item5ad34358e1&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## pursemonkey

Black/silver Darby on Bluefly for $1596 (down from $1995)
http://www.bluefly.com/Marc-Jacobs-...by-medium-tote/cat430072/304799901/detail.fly


----------



## SarahP

Dark indigo sofia from lovely and photographically talented pf'r $395 OBO
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/blac...ACOBS_Dark_Indigo_Blue_Sophia_w__Suede_Lining


----------



## pursemonkey

^Same seller has a gorgeous brown (espresso?) Guinevere for $285 OBO!!
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/blac..._Guinevere_Bag_Espresso_Brown_w__Suede_Lining


----------



## heatherlc123

NM has MJ 50% off:

neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod93850109&parentId=cat21000740&masterId=cat8900735&index=3&cmCat=cat000000cat8900735cat21000740
for $597 - usually $1195

neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod93580061&parentId=cat21000740&masterId=cat8900735&index=5&cmCat=cat000000cat8900735cat21000740
for $447 - usually $895

Marc Jacobs Casey Quilted Tote 
for $647 - usually $1295

The sale is for 2 hours/or until the item is sold out (started at 12:30 Est). Happy shopping. Free shipping with FALLNM

Heather


----------



## iluvmybags

Is this a relist?

*F06 Quilted Stam, Mouse - gently used*
currently 99 cents (no reserve)
$450 BIN
6+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-MARC-JACOBS-Quilted-Stam-Bag-Pre-Owned-NR_W0QQitemZ220478474435QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item33558a88c3&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## iluvmybags

*F07 Small Multi-Pocket, Black - NWT*
$450 BIN
6+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Authentic-Marc-Jacobs-Black-Multipocket-Small-895_W0QQitemZ150371807072QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2302dbaf60&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## iluvmybags

*R06 Quilted Elise, Topaz - gently used*
currently $200
$450 BIN
4+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Marc-Jacobs-Quilted-Elise-Topaz-Resort-06_W0QQitemZ280395160889QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item4148da9d39&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## iluvmybags

a little "beat up" but could be a great deal!

*Quilted Zip Clutch, Ivory - previously used*
currently $31 (no reserve)
1+ day

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330357672451&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## iluvmybags

*Soft Calf Key Pouch, Green (suede lined) - gently used*
$38 BIN
28+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Authentic-Green-Leather-Key-Coin-Wallet-Pou_W0QQitemZ200381936442QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item2ea7b1b33a&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## iluvmybags

*"Vintage" (2003/03) Large Multi-Pocket, Black - gently used*
(pin-striped canvas lining)
$300 BIN
6+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-MARC-JACOBS-LARGE-MULTIPOCKET-IN-BLACK_W0QQitemZ250496151593QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3a52bbf029&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## iluvmybags

I always loved this bag!

*F04 Small Hobo, Bordeaux - gently used*
currently $250
$450 BIN
6+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-vintage-leather-purse-RARE_W0QQitemZ140345055560QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item20ad379948&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14






(in case you're curious - this is how it looks carried!)


----------



## jennypenny4

I bought this Marc Jacobs Jet bag for $1390CAD - there were a couple more left - one black and one pink like mine. 

The Glass House boutique 1425 Clyde Ave. West Vancouver, BC in Canada.


----------



## iluvmybags

*Original 1st Season Stella, Black (pink suede lining) - gently used*
$350 BIN
or BEST OFFER
9+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Rare-Find-Original-Marc-Jacobs-Black-Stella-Brass-HW_W0QQitemZ190334166863QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2c50cce74f&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## iluvmybags

*E/W Shoulder Bag, Wine - gently used*
currently 99 cents (reserve not met)
$249 BIN
6+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-Leather-Shoulder-Bag-Hobo-Purse-Wine_W0QQitemZ390092279998QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item5ad34fd0be&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## nascar fan

Topaz Elise   
Grab it while you can!

R06 Quilted Topaz Elise
Starting price: $425
BIN $475
Less than 20 hours left
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110432202749&_trkparms=tab%3DSelling


----------



## nascar fan

Sofia  
Beautiful go-to bag! tPF
SP08 Mercer Sofia Chestnut Shoulder Bag
Starting bid: $425
BIN: $475
Only 19 hours left!


http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110432202351&_trkparms=tab%3DSelling


----------



## browneyesblue

*Price Drop! No one got this beauty yet?*
*Marc by Marc Jacobs Totally Turnlock Tabo!!*
Fab Color: Sage (Teal)
$265.00
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/iluvmybags/items/MARC_by_MARC_JACOBS_Turnlock_Tobo__Sage__Teal_


----------



## roomommy

Bloomie's Hot Sale starts today in stores *and* online, and this time MbMJ clothing and bags are NOT excluded!  MJ Collection bags are excluded, though, online.  They might be on sale in stores, but I'm not sure.

ETA: for cardholder's only.  But if you sign up for a card, it's an additional 20% off!


----------



## heatherlc123

NM Midday Dash starts at 12:30 PM Est., always have a few MJ bags for 50% off.  Free shipping with FALLNM

Invitation only, PM if you need a link.


----------



## browneyesblue

Roxanne Double-Pocket Bowler: Nude $687 Neimans

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...l%3FNo%3D0%26N%3D4294967189%26st%3Ds%26va%3Dt


----------



## iluvmybags

I was seriously considering this one, since it's so similar to Putty, but decided against it

Only 9+ HOURS to go!!
*S06 Large Multi-Pocket, Linen - gently used*
(blue suede lining!!)
Currently $399
$499 BIN

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220477363650&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## iluvmybags

what is it about geranium that makes them darken like this?
I bought one years ago in almost the exact same condition!!

*S04 Soft Calf Zip Clutch, Geranium - previously carried*
Currently 99 cents (reserve not met)
1+ day

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220476703157&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## iluvmybags

*Soft Calf Zip Clutch, Emerald (??) - gently used*
$195 BIN
2+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=370255128294&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## iluvmybags

*Little Lou, Black - NWT*
Currently $86 (no reserve)
2+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=390090385654&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## iluvmybags

Not a GREAT deal, but with the cash back it's better than full price!

*F09 Quilted Stam, Black - NWT*
(altho she says calf leather - it's lamb)
currently $1095
$1125 BIN (8% cash back ($90) = $1035)
6+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/09-Authentic-Marc-Jacobs-Black-Stam-Large-Bag_W0QQitemZ400072769129QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item5d2631fe69&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## iluvmybags

Again, not a great deal, but still less than full price ($1475) w/cash back

*F09 Stardust Cecelia, Purple - NWT*
$1395 BIN (8% cash back ($111.60) = $1283.40)
6+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/09-Authentic-Marc-Jacobs-Purple-Stardust-Cecilia-Bag_W0QQitemZ180406681538QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2a01137fc2&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## browneyesblue

I don't believe this was listed here yet:

Diabro.com has some MJ items for sale:

http://diabro.net/index.php/cPath/192_707


----------



## softee bee

I got back from SCP NR tonight and there were two whole racks of MJ bags: I saw lots of the N/S stellas in black and red, one fuscia MP, some key rings and clutches, two blue Mercer totes as well as one in red, two red Stellas, one Black Robert, one orange cecilia, a couple snakeskin cecilias, one brown elise...and I cant remember the rest but I did get a black stella for myself! Prices were all 50-70% off!


----------



## Awwgeez

From a Fab Pfer!
395$ BIN or Best OFFER
Indigo Sophia YUM!!
http://cgi.ebay.com/Rare-MARC-JACOB...bags?hash=item33559fee4e&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## indi3r4

I've never seen this color before..
Spring 09 Kari 
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Kar...bags?hash=item2a011a9701&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
BIN $885


----------



## indi3r4

Gorgeous Spearmint Venetia from a pfer!
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Mul...bags?hash=item45ee180fcb&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
BIN $329.99


----------



## iluvmybags

the exact name of this bag escapes me, but what a STUNNING color this is!!!

*'06 (I think) Satchel, Teal/Turquoise*
Currently $80
$100 BIN
6+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Aqua-leather-MARC-JACOBS-handbag_W0QQitemZ320423532040QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item4a9abb1608&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## Meta

^ I believe that's the Mia?


----------



## iluvmybags

weN84 said:


> ^ I believe that's the Mia?



YES!
I used to want one of those, but could NOT remember the name!!


----------



## iluvmybags

*S09 Blake, Purple - NWT*
$469 BIN
9+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Blake-Bag-Purse-Purple-Berry-C391001-NWT_W0QQitemZ250497721537QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3a52d3e4c1&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## Cheryl24

Seller has listed this on Ebay at a lower price.  $250 BIN!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-by-Marc-Ja...bags?hash=item3ca590d126&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14





Cheryl24 said:


> Gently used *MbMJ* *Midnight Faridah*, from a sweet PF'er - $285 OBO
> 
> http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/luvmybag34/items/Marc_by_Marc_Jacobs_Turnlock_Faridah_in_Midnight


----------



## Cheryl24

On Ebay now as well!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-by-Marc-Ja...bags?hash=item3ca590e466&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14





Cheryl24 said:


> *MbMJ Black Posh Turnlock Convertible Clutch*
> $175 OBO & from a fellow PF'er!
> 
> 
> http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/luvmybag34/items/Marc_by_Marc_Jacobs_Posh_Turnlock_Convertible_Clutch


----------



## sdkitty

San Diego Saturday 9/13 - Nordstroms Rack had MBMJ totally turnlock bags in red for $219.  Loehmann's had same for $239; they also had several turlock wallets for $119.


----------



## sdkitty

Sat, Aug 13, NR in San Diego had a MJ bag for $395. I don't know name of bag but it was black so cool leather with pushlocks (silver).  It was a large north-south shaped bag with two pushlocks.


----------



## Meta

^Sounds like the Stella


----------



## jun3machina

tomato sophia
currently $212....20 minutes left!
NWT!!!!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=380155749402&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## jun3machina

crud!  light petrol patchwork stam for a 
BIN $400?? why has no one snapped this up?
it has minor wear, but that color is amazing! 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270453529249&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## jun3machina

GREAT seller, she's a fab Pfer!
sienna hobo in tan
BIN $209!!
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-TAN...bags?hash=item35a393c828&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14


----------



## pursemonkey

Blue Mercer Satchel currently at $292 w/ less than an hour to go!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280395153006&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## pursemonkey

Same seller has a Quilted Topaz Elise currently at $202 w/ less than two hours to go!!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280395160889&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## JAP4life

*Gorgeous TRISH!  From an amazing PF'er!*
*
$525 OBO *
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/cheryl50/items/Marc_Jacobs_Trish_Handbag___tPF_member_


----------



## acschjenn

Price Drop
Quilted Topaz Elise from a tpfer
$250 starting bid/$425 BIN!!!
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Qui...bags?hash=item19b66e9077&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## jun3machina

USED taipoca large hobo
1 hour to go, $44.99
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-LAR...bags?hash=item27ab78ab8c&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14





man, i have always loved the lining on this color:


----------



## rachieface

^^^ that's the Susanah from Resort '04 and she's magnificent!


----------



## paula_rose

x


----------



## iluvmybags

*Quilted Stam, Truffle - NWT*
$700 BIN (8% cash back ($56) = $644)
6+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-MARC-JACOBS-STAM-HANDBAG-IN-TRUFFLE-BRAND-NEW_W0QQitemZ200383971790QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2ea7d0c1ce&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## caracas

Marc Jacobs
Leather Tote - $695.00  Sale $277.90      

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...1408474395222441&bmUID=1252952132049&ev19=1:1


----------



## kmroboto

Lovely and good-smelling pfr has a bunch of stuff on bonanzle



PEACOCK ZC! $300

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/spanik77/items/Marc_Jacobs_Peacock_Zip_Clutch___tpf_



Black Trish! $625

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/spanik77/items/Marc_Jacobs_Striping_Trish_in_Black_Brown__tpf_



Black Ava $125

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/spanik77/items/Marc_Jacobs_Vintage_Ava_Shoulder_Bag__tpf_



Eggplant Quinn (note wear) $90!

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/spanik77/items/Marc_Jacobs_Eggplant_Quinn_Hobo__tpf_



Reduced price on Emerald Flap Satchel $250 OBO

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/spanik77/items/_NEW_PRICE__Marc_Jacobs_Emerald_Flap_Satchel__rare_


----------



## Luv n bags

NR at Colma has alot of MJ's.  Black Harley for $5xx, cream Mercer satchel $538, alot of nude colored hobo styles with the one pushlock on the side (don't know name), nude colored Kiersten Blake  and some flap style clutches  (black, cream and one blue)...

Also, a small hearts keypouch in fushia, a baby Cecilia in pink for $2XX...


----------



## pursemonkey

jun3machina said:


> crud!  light petrol patchwork stam for a
> BIN $400?? why has no one snapped this up?
> it has minor wear, but that color is amazing!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270453529249&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 4funandprophet.com/other/DSCN1646.JPG


 

Re-listed with a BIN of $380 and a starting bid of $1 (w/ reserve)!! 
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Pat...bags?hash=item3ef879231d&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## pursemonkey

Pre-owned berry Sophia BIN $249!!
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Ber...bags?hash=item45ee22707c&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## pursemonkey

Same seller, spearmint Venetia BIN $329!
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Mul...bags?hash=item45ee180fcb&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14


----------



## blackonmaroon

*Mahogany Ostrich Clutch in Smoke Grey*

Pre-owned excellent condition
$865 OBO
6+ days remaining






http://cgi.ebay.com/Gorgeous-Classi...35a398e908&_trksid=p4999.c0.m14#ht_940wt_1166


----------



## jennytalula

Something for European ladies:
on ebay uk
Teal (first season) Sofia, 1 bid, 90 Pounds, 4 hours to go

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/MARC-JACOBS-p...Bags?hash=item563506d267&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## Awwgeez

Marc Jacobs Stones Messenger From Fab Pf'er

NWOT BIN 385$ or Best offer
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-F07...bags?hash=item3355b57f79&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## Awwgeez

Most beautiful shade of purple EVER!
Blake 529 BIN
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-Bla...bags?hash=item2a012d841f&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## Quigs

Large black quilted Dita at Outnet for $775

http://www.theoutnet.com/product/22143


----------



## blackonmaroon

*Fall 06 Flap Satchel in Emerald*

Excellent pre-owned condition with no signs of wear/damage
6+ days remaining
$275 BIN or $200 starting bid






http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Rare-...3ca5b05ffe&_trksid=p4999.c0.m14#ht_863wt_1166


----------



## iluvmybags

*S06 Small Multi-Pocket (either Linen or Putty) - gently used*
Currently $199
$249 BIN
6+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-MARC-JACOBS-HANGBAG-PURSE-BAG-TAN-895-00-NWOT_W0QQitemZ270457418943QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3ef884b4bf&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## iluvmybags

Not sure the proper name of this style
but this is a gorgeous HTF color (not to mention, the "original" luscious lining!!)

*F07 MbyMJ "Small Boxy Bag", Bordeaux - gently used*
currently $79.99
$150.99 BIN
6+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/RARE-Marc-by-Marc-Jacobs-Baby-Boxy-Handbag_W0QQitemZ120470261979QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item1c0c9650db&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## iluvmybags

I forgot to re-post this!!
And now there's only 1+ HOUR to go!!

*S03 Large Hobo, Cucumber - gently used*
currently $150
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120468004591&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## iluvmybags

And LOOK!!
the matching ZC!!!

*S03 Soft calf Zip Clutch, Cucumber - gently used*
currently $50.00
$190 BIN
2+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220480623470&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## iluvmybags

**RELISTED due to NPB**
*Stella, Wine - gently used*
currently $219
$229 BIN
6+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-RARE-WINE-STELLA-BAG-PURSE-TPF-MEMBER_W0QQitemZ230378592084QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item35a3a25754&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## tinyvessel

I may have missed someone posting this (sorry!), but there is a Python (I think) Karen bag on eBay...I know someone has this picture in their siggy, but I'm not sure who! I'm such a newb. 
1 day, 15 hours to go
$202.50 US





*http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Marc-Jacobs-Handbag-Brand-New-Hard-to-Find_W0QQitemZ110434561741QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item19b669aecd&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14#ht_500wt_1182*


----------



## indi3r4

Black Kari (I might have to check my NR cause I believe the seller got this from NR)
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-BLA...bags?hash=item27abacfb94&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
BIN $795


----------



## pursemonkey

tinyvessel said:


> I may have missed someone posting this (sorry!), but there is a Python (I think) Karen bag on eBay...I know someone has this picture in their siggy, but I'm not sure who! I'm such a newb.
> 1 day, 15 hours to go
> $202.50 US
> 
> http://img16.imageshack.us/i/karent.jpg/
> 
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Marc-...19b669aecd&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14#ht_500wt_1182*


 

Not python


----------



## iluvmybags

Good "Knock Around" wallet

*Soft Calf Zip Clutch, Eggplant - previously carried*
currently $25.99 (no reserve)
1+ day

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120468638276&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## Dawn

this one is Maroon. 



iluvmybags said:


> Good "Knock Around" wallet
> 
> *Soft Calf Zip Clutch, Eggplant - previously carried*
> currently $25.99 (no reserve)
> 1+ day
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120468638276&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## caracas

Marc Jacobs
Quilted Bruna Shoulder Bag -Bronze
Original:  $1,350.00 
NOW:  $905.00 

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...2Bjacobs%26_requestid%3D9257%26N%3D4294967189


----------



## SarahP

Someone please buy this so I don't... Vintage Black Flap Satchel $185 OBO from lovely pf'r

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/blac...COBS_Black_Flap_Satchel_Tote_Bag_Suede_Lining

http://s3.amazonaws.com/bonanzleimages/afu/images/2839/2764/Vintage_Flap_Satchel_002.jpg


----------



## telicious

Just authenticated this rare Turnlock Teri in Carbon Blue - $118.50 (1+ hours to go)
I haven't seen this color being sold for a long while now...

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-by-JACOBS-...bags?hash=item2c50d046e6&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## pursemonkey

Fluo green key pouch (crazy soft kangaroo leather, no less!) from a lovely PFer BIN $45!
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-flu...bags?hash=item2302fb191d&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## jun3machina

gorgeous carter jr. in rose....(pale lavender?)
only $152 with 12 minutes to go!




http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190334389215&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## iluvmybags

12 + Hours left and NO BIDS!!

*Cammie, Wine - gently used*
currently $60 (no reserve)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-purse_W0QQitemZ250495495032QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3a52b1eb78&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## iluvmybags

20 + Hours to go

*Padlock Hobo, Black - gently used*
currently $99.99 (1 bid/no reserve)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Black-Marc-Jacobs-Hobo-Bag_W0QQitemZ270456212237QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3ef8724b0d&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## iluvmybags

22+ Hours left

*S08 Mercer Large Multi-Pocket, Putty -  gently used*
currently $140 (no reserve/no bids)

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-MARC-JACOBS-BUCKET-BAG-RET-1450-GREAT-BUY_W0QQitemZ260476883627QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3ca5a1d2ab&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## iluvmybags

*F03 Wristlet Pouchette, Black - gently used*
$100 BIN
or BEST OFFER
1+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Marc-Jacobs-Navy-Leather-Pochette_W0QQitemZ120469866679QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item1c0c9048b7&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## iluvmybags

*"Vintage" Chain Pouchette, Pale yellow - gently used*
$99 BIN

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-bling-LEATHER-HANDBAG-PURSE-PALE-YELLOW_W0QQitemZ370240298845QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item56340a9f5d&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## iluvmybags

*"Vintage" Flap Shoulder Bag, Tan - gently used*
$107.40 BIN 
(Sale Price ends in 4 days)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Lt-Brown-Leather-Handbag-Purse_W0QQitemZ190335090201QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2c50dafe19&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## iluvmybags

*"Vintage" E/W Satchel, Blueberry - gently used*
currently $70.99
$175 BIN
2+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-NEW-SAGE-TEAL-SATCHEL-HANDBAG_W0QQitemZ270454823003QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3ef85d185b&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## caracas

A few items on sale at Barneys

http://www.barneys.com/Handbags + Accessories/SALEHANDACCESS,default,sc.html


----------



## caracas

^^ When I checked them out for my self - most are sold out!  Sorry.


----------



## jun3machina

teal ZC NWT
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200384392442&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
BIN $250


----------



## pursemonkey

Pre-owned (see pics and description) light emerald(?) Venetia BIN $100!
http://cgi.ebay.com/USED-MARC-JACOB...bags?hash=item2c50ea9611&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## jun3machina

^ please note the handles are going to need to be repaired. the stitching is undone


----------



## Luv n bags

S.F. NR has quite a few MJ's.  Blue hearts keypouches, black flap wallet with a pushlock in the middle of the flap, ivory colored zc with silver hw, two hearts totes (one blue, one fuschia?), ivory, black and fushia Harleys, metallic shiny blue bucket tote with the decorative blue stones on the top and some miscellaneous off white bags.


----------



## iluvmybags

1+ Day to go

*F08 Quilted Stam, Grey - store display*
currently $427 (no reserve)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250496307845&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## iluvmybags

1+ day to go

*Sweet Punk Pouchette, Black - NWT*
Currently $86.75 (no reserve)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190335075780&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## iluvmybags

*Christy Hobo, Black - gently used*
$395 BIN
29+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-AUTHENTIC-BLACK-LEATHER-PURSE-RTL-1300_W0QQitemZ280399246662QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item414918f546&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## iluvmybags

*Venetia, Wine - gently used*
currently $399.99
$499.99 BIN
6+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Marc-Jacobs-Handbag_W0QQitemZ220482681590QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3355cabaf6&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## iluvmybags

*S03 Flap Satchel, Black - gently used*
Currently $125
$175 BIN
4+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-MARC-JACOBS-Black-Leather-Flap-Satchel-Tote-Bag_W0QQitemZ220482598648QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3355c976f8&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## iluvmybags

*F07 Quilted Baby Stam, Ivory - gently used*
Currently $100 (reserve not met)
$400 BIN
4+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Baby-Stam-Ivory-Frame-Quilted-Classic-795_W0QQitemZ260479038015QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3ca5c2b23f&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## jun3machina

sweet punk sid in bisque!
currently $102, 2 days left
no reserve!!!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190335297554&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## jun3machina

gorgeous bordeaux caroline frame east west bag
suede liining...gosh! if i had the bag-funds i'd BIN this in a heartbeat!
BIN $325, 12 hours to go!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190335334992&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## indi3r4

Red Too Pocket
BIN $279.99
1++ day left
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=310168254314&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## sdkitty

San Diego Loehmanns Saturday 9/19 had MBMB red turnlock bags ($295?) in a few different styles.  They also had wallets and zip clutches ($119 or so).  
They also had a really nice black hobo style MBMJ bag; I don't know they style name but it was soft smooth leather with two outside zip pockets.


----------



## JAP4life

_*This super PF'er listed this on Ebay with a BIN of $475 with only 24 hours left!*__**_

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280397563738&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
_*
She also dropped the price on the Bonanzle*__* listing*__* to $450!*_ *Take your pick ladies!*






JAP4life said:


> *Gorgeous TRISH!  From an amazing PF'er!*
> *
> $525 OBO *
> http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/cheryl50/items/Marc_Jacobs_Trish_Handbag___tPF_member_


----------



## iluvmybags

*Small Cecelia,Black - gently used*
currently $499
$599 BIN
6+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-QUILTED-CECILIA-LEATHER-SATCHEL-HANDBAG_W0QQitemZ280399563584QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item41491dcb40&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## iluvmybags

*Quilted Baby Stam, Black - gently used*
(I think this is a 2006 style)
Currently $1 (reserve not met)
$450 BIN
6+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Stam-Bag-Black-Leather_W0QQitemZ170385470139QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item27abc3f2bb&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## pursemonkey

Papaya Small Cecilia from a lovely PFer BIN $399! 
http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-Marc-Jacob...bags?hash=item255672b395&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## iluvmybags

What a Deal someone grab this QUICK!!!

*F06 Striping Slouchy Tote, Dark Brown (altho it MIGHT be Chili) gently used*
LEATHER LINED!!!
Currently $250
$350 BIN (8% cash back ($28) = $322
6+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Brown-Leather-Striping-Trish-handbag_W0QQitemZ330361898555QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item4ceb1a863b&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## blackonmaroon

Piperlime.com is offering 20% off on all shoes and handbags with the code TREAT until September 23rd.  

Marc by Marc Jacobs shoes and handbags are here: http://piperlime.gap.com/browse/cat...ect=Vendor='Marc by Marc Jacobs'&searchMode=1


----------



## SarahP

it is chili, although i'm not vouching for authenticity or anything 





iluvmybags said:


> What a Deal someone grab this QUICK!!!
> 
> *F06 Striping Slouchy Tote, Dark Brown (altho it MIGHT be Chili) gently used*
> LEATHER LINED!!!
> Currently $250
> $350 BIN (8% cash back ($28) = $322
> 6+ days
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Bro...bags?hash=item4ceb1a863b&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## indi3r4

dont forget to use *bates 12% cashback!





blackonmaroon said:


> Piperlime.com is offering 20% off on all shoes and handbags with the code TREAT until September 23rd.
> 
> Marc by Marc Jacobs shoes and handbags are here: http://piperlime.gap.com/browse/cat...ect=Vendor='Marc by Marc Jacobs'&searchMode=1


----------



## Meta

Someone pls buy this so that it would not haunt me! 

Scarlet Hobo in Red
$260 OBO
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/googlygrape/items/Marc_Jacobs_Scarlett_Hobo


----------



## chloefans

There are many MJ bags on sale at NM

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...Ns%3DMAX_RETAIL_PRICE%257c1%26st%3Ds%26va%3Dt


----------



## chloefans

Marc Jacobs Casey leather shoulder bag

Carried Once.  Close to new.  Love the color!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=220482363223&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT


----------



## knockky

My first time to post! Hope it's Ok
http://www.bluefly.com/Marc-Jacobs-Handbags/_/N-1z1409uZfrgZ1z140p8/list.fly

Today on Bluefly: TODAY ONLY!  Extra 10% off EVERYTHING!


----------



## Luv n bags

Black Stardust Stam - BIN $999.00!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Sta...bags?hash=item255679d6b5&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## Luv n bags

Black Stardust Beat Bag - BIN 829.99!

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-BLA...bags?hash=item2a0156113e&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## syue

marc jacobs handbag sale at gilt.com today.


----------



## indi3r4

My Bloomingdale's SA just called and told me that they are doing the pre-sale for the friends and family event right now. The actual event is going to start on October 1st through October 4th. It's 20% for Handbags. My SA name is Katy (Handbags department) and phone number is (415) 856 5420.


----------



## iluvmybags

1+ day left

*S03 Small Frankie Pouchette, Khaki -- gently used*
currently $21 (no reserve)
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230378953649&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## iluvmybags

A Truly RARE find!!

*F03 Lola, Black W/UMBRELLA!! - gently used*
$250 BIN
or BEST OFFER

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-MARC-JACOBS-BLACK-HANDBAG-WITH-UMBRELLA_W0QQitemZ130333002879QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item1e5873cc7f&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## iluvmybags

*F/W03 Quilted Elastic Mina, Plum - gently used*
$485 BIN
or BEST OFFER

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Mina-STAM-Bag-in-Plum-Purple_W0QQitemZ130332997428QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item1e5873b734&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## iluvmybags

*Soft Calf Zip Clutch, Black - gently used*
$125 BIN
6+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Black-Leather-Zip-Clutch-Wallet-Used_W0QQitemZ300350610505QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item45ee4a9c49&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## Awwgeez

Marc Jacobs Pushlock Wallet Gently Used
115$ BIN
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-bla...bags?hash=item23031057f6&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## acschjenn

White Chiffon Quilted Elise $530 BIN
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en


----------



## tadpolenyc

Intelligent and mild-mannered pf'r now has these on ebay. snap 'em up!







Peacock ZC $215 starting (6 days left), $300 BIN
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260480897056&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT






Black/Brown Striping Trish  $500 starting (6 days left) $625 BIN
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260480899485&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT






Black Ava $99 starting (5 days left), $125 BIN
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260480907350&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## anteaterquaker

I'm not sure if it is posted yet
saks have a gift card event , there are MBMJ bags included
$100 gift card with $450 purchase
$250  GC with $1000 purchase, code SAKSGIFT9
free shipping code SETSHIP9

here is the link
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...<>ast_id=1408474395222441&bmUID=1253767532638


----------



## jun3machina

black stuuded rocker tote with shoulder strap BIN $399
http://cgi.ebay.com/Brand-New-Marc-...bags?hash=item3ef8c18475&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## iluvmybags

indi3r4 said:


> My Bloomingdale's SA just called and told me that they are doing the pre-sale for the friends and family event right now. The actual event is going to start on October 1st through October 4th. It's 20% for Handbags. My SA name is Katy (Handbags department) and phone number is (415) 856 5420.



the F& F sale will be in stores & online
October 1st-4th
20% off all regular & sale priced purchases in women, men, kids & home
in order to get the d/c online, use the code: *FRIENDS*
(in small print it says " _Certain designer and brand exclusions apply_" but doesn't provide any more details


----------



## iluvmybags

*F02 Padlock Hobo, "Peony" (Pinkish/Red) - gently used*
$299.95 BIN
or BEST OFFER

http://cgi.ebay.com/VTG-HOLLYWOOD-Fab-Glam-MARC-JACOBS-Red-Handbag-PURSE_W0QQitemZ260482287044QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3ca5f445c4&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## iluvmybags

*F03 Lola, Ivory - gently used*
NO UMBRELLA! (but you could buy a Special Items one from MbyMJ for around $20 and replace it!)
Currently $90
$175 BIN
6+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-UNIQUE-Marc-Jacobs-Designer-handbag-in-Bone_W0QQitemZ170387207799QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item27abde7677&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## iluvmybags

*F06 Python Capra (silver) - NWT*
(I actually think this might be "Smoke" just like tigertrixie's new HG!!
http://forum.purseblog.com/marc-jacobs/i-didnt-know-i-had-ultimate-hg-until-496154.html)
$990 BIN
or BEST OFFER
6+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Rare-Marc-Jacobs-Python-Handbag_W0QQitemZ250504200707QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3a5336c203&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## iluvmybags

*Quilted Zip Clutch, Black - gently used*
$250 or BEST OFFER

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/kitcat2/items/MARC_JACOBS_Black_quilted_zip_clutch


----------



## iluvmybags

tempting!!!

*Large Multi-Pocket, Indigo - gently used*
$450 or BEST OFFER

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/kitcat2/items/MARC_JACOBS_Indigo_Large_Multi_Pocket


----------



## iluvmybags

*S07 Soft Calf Zip Clutch, Light Grey - gently used*
$255 or BEST OFFER

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/kitcat2/items/MARC_JACOBS_zip_clutch_in_Light_Grey__NWT


----------



## iluvmybags

*F05 Quilted Small Multi-Pocket, Icy/Black - gently used*
$350 or BEST OFFER

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/kitcat2/items/MARC_JACOBS_Icey_Black_Quilted_Small_Multi_Pocket_Like_New


----------



## Luv n bags

iluvmybags said:


> *F06 Python Capra (silver) - NWT*
> (I actually think this might be "Smoke" just like tigertrixie's new HG!!
> http://forum.purseblog.com/marc-jacobs/i-didnt-know-i-had-ultimate-hg-until-496154.html)
> $990 BIN
> or BEST OFFER
> 6+ days
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Rare-...bags?hash=item3a5336c203&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


 
I wonder if this is a metallic silver python?  The red edging make me think this...


----------



## iluvmybags

I just got off the phone with the owner of Shop Kiki Baton Rouge, LA 
https://www.shopkikionline.com/cgi-bin/commerce.cgi?search=action&category=HBMJ&keywords=all

She either has or can get a *STARDUST LARGE ZIP WALLET* in Blue or Black
The price is $525.

If interested, call her at (337) 406-0904 (her name is actually "Kiki")


----------



## iluvmybags

20+ Hours to go

*"Vintage" 1st Season (2001/02) original Sofia, Marine Blue - gently used*
currently $109.50

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250499203998&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## iluvmybags

*"Vintage" Original/1st Season (2001/02) Cammie, Grape - NWOT*
(UGH! How I LOVE that periwinkle suede lining!!)
currently $169.99
1+ day

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=310169897709&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## iluvmybags

*F04 "Tumbled Calf" Sophia, Orchid - NWOT*
currently $26 (no reserve!)
1+ day

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330361881866&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## iluvmybags

*F04 Soft Calf Zip Clutch, Washed Rose - gently used*
currently $28 (reserve not met)
1+ day

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160363583161&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## iluvmybags

^^Same Seller

*F04 Pocket Satchel, Washed Rose - gently used*
currently $31 (reserve not met)
1+ DAY

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160363580100&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## iluvmybags

(this is tempting, but I don't think I can pull off Orange )

*R06 Sweet Punk Hobo, Orange - gently used*
currently $177.50 (reserve not met)
1+ day

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260481559289&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## iluvmybags

*"Vintage" (2002) MbyMJ Rainbow Striped Canvas Bag, White - gently used*
(w/removable stick-pin)
currently $10
$30 BIN
6+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Cream-Small-shoulderbag_W0QQitemZ160365424588QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2556862fcc&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## iluvmybags

*R06 Quilted Stam, Ivory - previously carried*
(*NOTE* wear to top part of frame)
currently $195
$400 BIN
4+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Stam-Quilted-Ivory-Bag-100-Authentic_W0QQitemZ190337874516QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2c51057a54&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## iluvmybags

*F04 Pocket Satchel, Sap Green - previously carried*
(*NOTE* wear described by seller)
currently $75
$175 BIN
4+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Handbag_W0QQitemZ130333522259QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item1e587bb953&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## iluvmybags

*Blake, "Butterscotch/Caramel" - gently used*
currently $125
$250 BIN
6+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Blake-Handbag-Tan-Calfskin-Leather_W0QQitemZ170387659768QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item27abe55bf8&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## iluvmybags

*Venetia, Wine - gently used*
currently $399.99
$499.99 BIN
6+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Marc-Jacobs-Handbag_W0QQitemZ220486043921QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3355fe0911&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## jun3machina

MJ beatbag BIN $829.99
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-BLA...ryZ45259QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
1 day left


----------



## jun3machina

cognac venetia....love this color!
currently $162.50
6 hours to go
http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Marc-...bags?hash=item4a9ae89c75&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## jun3machina

MBMJ clutch from spring 09
(linda clutch?)
BIN $149
http://cgi.ebay.com/Great-Marc-by-M...bags?hash=item27abc3a3b5&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## jun3machina

vintage gym locker tote
bin $249
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-tur...bags?hash=item27abc3d3f7&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## iluvmybags

*Rare, HTF R05 Quilted Stam, Black - gently used*
(SUEDE LINING!)
Currently $365 (no reserve)
1+ day

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220484289374&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## iluvmybags

*Small Multi-Pocket, Wine - gently used*
currently $149 (no reserve/no bids)
1+ day

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220484290137&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## iluvmybags

*Soft Calf Zip Clutch, Navy - gently used*
currently $184
1+ day

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250502863430&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## Dawn

Everyone please read!!!!​
If you post deals here - especially eBay/bonanzle deals - please be as sure as you can about authenticity. We've seen some super fakes in the past couple of months, and while our awesome authenticators spot the fakes 99% of the time, there are some that get by...and we don't want anyone to buy a fake 

*If you are UNSURE of authenticity OR if the listing does NOT have sufficient pictures to determine authenticity, PLEASE POST IN THE AUTHENTICATE THIS THREAD.*

Please also be sure you understand that this thread in no way guarantees authenticity. We ask that the posters use best judgement when posting deals here, but as buyers, we're all responsible to also research our purchases and ask additional questions if required.

Please don't hesitate to contact me, jill, or any other mod/admin on TPF with questions.


----------



## jun3machina

this would be so adorable on my new louise! 
from a sweet Pfer too!
MJ heart keyring
BIN $98
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220486733585&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## spaceyjacy

*WOAH! 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150375258102&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT
Cute and classic pushlock wallet less than an hour to go and only $61 !!
HURRY!*


----------



## iluvmybags

*F06 Hudson, Black - gently used*
(fully Lined w/Teal Green Leather!!)
Currently $699
1+ day

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290352912785&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## iluvmybags

*S08 Palais Royal Gray, Coconut - gently used*
Currently $1.50 (NO RESERVE!!!)
2+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220485895273&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## iluvmybags

*S09 Memphis Robert Jennifer, Black - NWT*
currently $899.99
$999.99 BIN (8% cash back ($80) = $919.99)
6+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-Marc-Jacobs-Memphis-Robert-Jennifer-Shoulder-Bag-2K_W0QQitemZ320429612190QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item4a9b17dc9e&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## iluvmybags

*R08 Large Cruise, True Green - NWT*
currently 99 cents (reserve not met)
$599.99 BIN (8% cash back ($48) = $551.99)
9+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-MARC-JACOBS-GREEN-CRUISE-TOTE-HANDBAG-1595_W0QQitemZ290354504587QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item439a7a238b&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## iluvmybags

*F04 Stella, Washed Rose -- NWT*
currently $499
$535 BIN (8% cash back ($42.80) = $492.20)
6+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-AUTHENTIC-MARC-JACOBS-WASHED-ROSE-STELLA-PURSE-BAG_W0QQitemZ330363907589QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item4ceb392e05&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## summersnowj

**you will have better luck asking this in the lv shopping forum**
-dawn

hello, new to site and situation, hope you can help: is the LV always to the front rt side (as you are facing it) of the epi soufflet and its cosmetic pouch?


----------



## indi3r4

White Olga Seventies
http://cgi.ebay.com/1495-Marc-Jacob...bags?hash=item3a53229dd7&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
starting bid of $349.99 with no bid
ends in 3 hrs


----------



## indi3r4

This could end up as a steal! Need cleaning inside though..
Black Christy
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-Bla...bags?hash=item2a01418228&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
currently $86.36
ends in 3 hrs


----------



## iluvmybags

*R06 Blake, Black - gently used*
currently $295
2 days

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330361895703&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## iluvmybags

*F06 Quilted Stam, Mocha -- gently used*
(**MISSING CHAIN**)
$875 BIN or BEST OFFER

http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-Marc-Jacobs-Mocha-Quilted-Leather-Stam-Satchel_W0QQitemZ360193903215QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item53dd3aca6f&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## iluvmybags

*S06 "Padlock Hobo", Putty (??) - gently used*
currently $150.99
$250.99 BIN
6+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-Marc-Jacobs-Leather-Shoulder-Bag-LN_W0QQitemZ270463044153QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3ef8da8a39&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## iluvmybags

***RELISTED**
$350 BIN 
or BEST OFFER
29+ days*

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-AUT...bags?hash=item25568e1c76&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14



iluvmybags said:


> ^^Same Seller
> 
> *F04 Pocket Satchel, Washed Rose - gently used*
> currently $31 (reserve not met)
> 1+ DAY
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160363580100&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## TXGirlie

ShopBop has a white Faridah on sale for $224 (50% off).

http://www.shopbop.com/totally-turn...302076306&fm=sale-category-shopbysize-viewall


----------



## iluvmybags

*R07 Palais Royal Jackie, Granite - NWT*
$250 BIN
or BEST OFFER
9+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-Large-GRANITE-LEATHER-SATCHEL-PURSE-NWT-950_W0QQitemZ390100549059QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item5ad3cdfdc3&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## iluvmybags

*S06 Small Multi-Pocket, Putty - gently used*
currently $275
$325 BIN
4+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-Putty-Beige-Grey-Small-Multipocket-MP-Bag_W0QQitemZ220487863666QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item335619cd72&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## iluvmybags

*F07 Little Lou, Eggshell - NWT*
currently $189
$199 BIN
9+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/399-NEW-Marc-Jacobs-Satchel-in-Eggshell-purse-handbag_W0QQitemZ370267760117QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item5635ada5f5&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## iluvmybags

*Soft Calf Zip Clutch, Emerald -- gently used*
$199 BIN
29 days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-MARC-JACOBS-Green-Leather-Long-Pocket-Wallet_W0QQitemZ390099955626QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item5ad3c4efaa&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## iluvmybags

*F02 Zoe, Red - gently used*
**NOTE** Ink stains
currently $85 (no reserve)
1+ day

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170387196147&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## Awwgeez

Marc Jacobs Flap Wallet offered by Lovely PFer
165 BIN or Best Offer
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-Fla...bags?hash=item335628264e&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## iluvmybags

Rare Find!

*F07 Snakeskin Capra, Cinnamon - NWT*
$750 BIN (8% cash back ($60) = $690)
or BEST OFFER
6+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-2500-MARC-JACOBS-SNAKESKIN-SHOULDER-HAND-BAG_W0QQitemZ290355312144QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item439a867610&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## iluvmybags

*S09 Quilted Metallic Large Zip Wallet, Bronze - NWT*
$300 BIN (8% cash back ($24) = $276)
3+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-LEATHER-FULL-SIZE-QUILTED-CLUTCH-WALLET-NEW_W0QQitemZ200389059285QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item2ea81e62d5&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## iluvmybags

*'04 Frame Wallet, Antique White - NWT*
(*NOTE* stained suede lining from security tag)
$115 BIN
27+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-Marc-Jacobs-Leather-Frame-Wallet-Antique-White_W0QQitemZ270463218734QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item3ef8dd342e&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## iluvmybags

*Long Wallet, Pale Rose - NWOT*
$69.99 BIN

http://cgi.ebay.com/New-100-Authentic-Marc-Jacobs-Italian-Leather-Wallet_W0QQitemZ220459150250QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item335463abaa&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## iluvmybags

HTF/Rare Bag

*F03 Terre Satchel/Tote, Black - gently used*
$800 BIN (8% cash back ($64) = $746)
or BEST OFFER
6+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-Large-Black-leather-purse-NWT-1900_W0QQitemZ390101245669QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item5ad3d89ee5&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## pursemonkey

Shopdressonline has a promo running through Oct. 5th. All full priced handbags *40% off* w/ promo code OCT40!! Quite a few bags including several from the petal to the metal line! 
http://www.shopdressonline.com/mabymaja.html?page=0


----------



## kathybea

Little Patchwork Stam in Coconut

(Too cute.)

http://www.yoogiscloset.com/marc-jacobs-coconut-leather-little-patchwork-stam-bag.aspx


----------



## pursemonkey

pursemonkey said:


> Shopdressonline has a promo running through Oct. 5th. All full priced handbags *40% off* w/ promo code OCT40!! Quite a few bags including several from the petal to the metal line!
> http://www.shopdressonline.com/mabymaja.html?page=0


 
It's just been brought to my attention that all sale items on shopdress are *FINAL SALE*. Just an FYI before you buy!


----------



## iluvmybags

ONLY 13+ HOURS TO GO!!

*F04 Small Multi-Pocket, Washed Rose - gently used*
$645 BIN
or BEST OFFER

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=390090008817&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## iluvmybags

14+ HOURS to go

*2001/02 "Original" 1st season Stella, Black - gently used*
currently $230 (reserve not met)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230381789214&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## iluvmybags

Only 13 hours left 
and *SLIGHT* price drop
$430 BIN



iluvmybags said:


> *SIGH*
> If only this were the Large!!
> 
> *S06 Small Multi-Pocket, Denim - NWT*
> $440 BIN (8% cash back ($35.20) = $404.80)
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-MARC-...bags?hash=item3ca55814cf&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## iluvmybags

18+ Hours to go

*S08 Washed Goat Leather Quilted Key Pouch, Grey - gently used*
currently $52.95

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=350258648795&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## iluvmybags

*R06 Siouxie, Almond - NWT*
Currently $679.99
1+ day

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220485394149&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## iluvmybags

*Soft Calf Zip Clutch, Sap Green - gently used*
Currently $41 (no reserve)
1+ day

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180411648201&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## iluvmybags

*R08 Fantasy Iconic Venetia, Black w/gold - NWT*
currently $389.99
1+ day

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280402779480&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## iluvmybags

*Sophia, Sap Green - gently used*
Currently $199 (no reserve)
1+ day

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110439619122&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## iluvmybags

*S06 Quilted Stam, Camel - gently used*
$700 BIN (8% Cash Back ($56) = $544)
or BEST OFFER
29+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-MARC-JACOBS-Quilted-Leather-STAM-Bag-Purse_W0QQitemZ130334747528QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item1e588e6b88&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## SheilaghNYC

just ordered a pair of uggs classic talls for 108 delivered to my door...awesome deal!!!


----------



## jun3machina

bronze single, the BIN is back!
4 hours left
BIN $289!!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110439221254&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## jun3machina

hurry! suede and leather pumpkin hobo by MBMJ
$9.99 currently, only 15 minutes left!!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290354420971&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## indi3r4

be still my beating heart.. someone needs to get this Sweet punk, it's been relisted several times but this time the BIN is pretty reasonable!
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Swe...bags?hash=item3ca62c1e69&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
BIN $400!
ends in 4 days


----------



## telicious

jun3machina said:


> bronze single, the BIN is back!
> 4 hours left
> BIN $289!!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110439221254&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


 
BIN lowered to $259!!! HURRY!!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-qui...bags?hash=item19b6d8547f&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## iluvmybags

*S07 Quilted Stam, "Taupe" (Grey??) - gently used*
currently $400
1+ day

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140349020948&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## iluvmybags

*2001/02 "1st season" Messenger Bag/Tote, Brown - gently used*
currently $199
1+ day

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170388466059&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## pursemonkey

Gorgeous pre-owned size 6 MJ collection trench coat on covetshop (online consignment shop featured in this month's Lucky magazine) $295 - someone else buy this so I don't!
http://www.covetshop.com/495-2295/Trench_Coat_(sz_6)


----------



## Awwgeez

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-lou...bags?hash=item2303352985&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

Marc Jacobs Ferrari red Louise! BIN 150


----------



## sdkitty

San Diego Off 5th yesterday, Sat, 10/2 - 2 cute MJ wallets.  They were both approx $135 and there was a 30% coupon running.  A cute red mini wallet with a pushlock and a black kind of zip clutch with no pushlocks, just a zipper and inside were cc slots, etc.  I was tempted as they were compare at $350 but they were really too small for me.


----------



## pursemonkey

Nm


----------



## iluvmybags

**RELIST**

*F09 PonyHair JAC, Taupe - NWT*
$700 BIN (8% cash back ($56) = $644)
4+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-JAC-BAG-BRAND-NEW-FALL-WINTER-09-COLLECTION_W0QQitemZ120476823130QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item1c0cfa6e5a&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## iluvmybags

**RELIST**

*S09 Memphis Zip Clutch, Purple - NWT*
$299.99 BIN (8% CASH BACK ($24) = $276)
4+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-PURPLE-QUILTED-CLUTCH-WALLET-NEW-2009_W0QQitemZ120476817622QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item1c0cfa58d6&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## iluvmybags

**RELIST** 
(why???)

*F09 Stardust Large Zip Wallet, Black - NWT*
$349.99 BIN (8% cash back ($28) = $322)
4+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-BLACK-LARGE-ZIP-WALLET-FALL-WINTER-09-NEW_W0QQitemZ130335062970QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item1e58933bba&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## iluvmybags

**RELIST**

*F09 Stardust Beat Bag, Black - NWT*
$829.99 BIN (8% cash back ($64) = $764)
4+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-BLACK-BEAT-BAG-FALL-WINTER-09-COLLECTION_W0QQitemZ120476816342QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item1c0cfa53d6&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## iluvmybags

*Sophia, Dusty Pink- gently used*
(canvas lined)
$175 BIN
or BEST OFFER
4+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Sophia-Sofia_W0QQitemZ170390555877QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item27ac118ce5&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## iluvmybags

*"Vintage" Sophia, Petal Pink - gently used*
(canvas lined)
$225 BIN
or BEST OFFER
4+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-Sophia-Pink-Leather-EUC-895_W0QQitemZ280405424690QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item4149773a32&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## iluvmybags

*'09 Angela, Black - NWT*
currently $399.99
$500 BIN
4+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Black-ANGELA-bag-Brand-new-GORGEOUS_W0QQitemZ190339575634QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2c511f6f52&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## pursemonkey

Black Angela BIN $500!! 
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Bla...bags?hash=item2c511f6f52&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## pursemonkey

Sap Sophia starting bid $199 w/ no bids and ending in six hours!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110439619122&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## pursemonkey

NWT Teal Rosen Satchel currently at $275 w/ five hours left!
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-ROS...bags?hash=item23031e92ac&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## pursemonkey

Rare whiskey pushlock box satchel currently at $295 w/ just under seven hours left!
http://cgi.ebay.com/Rare-Marc-Jacob...bags?hash=item439a67e1f9&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## iluvmybags

*Christy Hobo, Ivory (Yogurt??), gently used*
currently $300
$400 BIN
6+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-leather-handbag_W0QQitemZ260486308262QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3ca631a1a6&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## iluvmybags

*R05 Quilted Venetia, Ivory - gently used*
currently $299 (reserve not met)
$700 BIN (8% cash back ($56) = $644)
4+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120476889390&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## iluvmybags

*"Vintage" (2002) Leather Satchel, Tan - NWT*
(light blue suede lining)
currently $299
$350 BIN
6+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-MARC-JACOBS-handbag_W0QQitemZ170390684132QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item27ac1381e4&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## SarahP

Black MBMJ Petal to the Metal Sasha, NWT from lovely pf'r $420 OBO
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/Paula_Rose/items/Marc_by_Marc_Jacobs_Sasha_BNWT__TPF_


----------



## iluvmybags

*R08 Andy Love Story Tote, Purple - NWT*
$450 BIN

http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-MARC-JACOBS-ANDY-HEART-TOTE-PURSE-1395_W0QQitemZ180415873113QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2a019fc059&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## iluvmybags

*S06 Small Multi-Pocket, Putty - gently used*
currently 99 cents (no reserve)
$225 BIN
4+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-Putty-Beige-Small-Multipocket-MP-Bag-tPF_W0QQitemZ220490258266QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item33563e575a&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## iluvmybags

*BlueFly*
(only one left!)

*F09 Memphis Darby, Black*
$1596

http://www.bluefly.com/Marc-Jacobs-black-quilted-woven-leather-Darby-medium-tote/SEARCH/304799901/detail.fly


----------



## missbaggy

iluvmybags said:


> **RELIST**
> (why???)
> 
> *F09 Stardust Large Zip Wallet, Black - NWT*
> $349.99 BIN (8% cash back ($28) = $322)
> 4+ days
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-BLA...bags?hash=item1e58933bba&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


 
sorry..I know no chat but what is 8% cash back? is it available for all BIN on eBay? thx!


----------



## iluvmybags

Only 14+ Hours left!!!

*"Vintage" (2001) MJ Satchel, Red - previously carried*
(this is either an early venetia or "pre-venetia" style)
currently $50
$150 BIN

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Handbag_W0QQitemZ130334339658QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item1e5888324a&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## iluvmybags

19+ Hours left

*S08 Patent Leather Blake, Bright Blue - NWT*
Currently $79.99 (no reserve)

http://cgi.ebay.com/RARE-Marc-Jacobs-Calf-Leather-Purse-Stam-100-Auth-NR_W0QQitemZ330364487847QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item4ceb4208a7&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## iluvmybags

16+ Hours to go

*"Vintage" Long Wallet, Black*
currently $53

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Black-Pushlock-Wallet-GUC_W0QQitemZ110440737340QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item19b6c7ea3c&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14






(this seller also has a Black Blake, which IMO looks promising, however there aren't enough pics - the price is very low, so if you want to try to pursue it, check this seller's other listings)


----------



## iluvmybags

*F08 "So Cool" Multi-Pocket, Dark Plum - NWT*
currently $150
$450 BIN
2+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Multipocket-Handbag-dark-plum-nwt-Authentic_W0QQitemZ260485216635QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3ca620f97b&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## iluvmybags

*Small Multi-Pocket, Wine - previously carried*
currently $149
1+ day

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Red-Leather-Handbag_W0QQitemZ220487624568QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3356162778&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## iluvmybags

*S07 Soft Calf Zip Clutch, Light Grey - gently used*
currently $9.99 (no reserve)
$155 BIN
6+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Marc-Jacobs-Zip-Clutch-light-grey_W0QQitemZ140350440849QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item20ad89c591&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## iluvmybags

*"Vintage" Soft Calf Zip Clutch, Black - gently used*
$110 BIN
or BEST OFFER
29+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/100-AUTH-MARC-JACOBS-BLACK-PUSH-LOCK-CLUTCH-HANDBAG_W0QQitemZ320432132200QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item4a9b3e5068&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## iluvmybags

*"Vintage" (2002/03) Small Multi-Pocket, British Tan - gently used*
currently 86 cents (no reserve)
$242.68 BIN
9+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Tan-MARC-JACOBS-Multipocket-Leather-Bag-Tote_W0QQitemZ230384856141QQcmdZViewItemQQptZAU_Women_Bags_Handbags?hash=item35a401ec4d&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## jun3machina

whooops duplicate post


----------



## iluvmybags

*Sophia, "Cocoa" - gently used*
currently $199
$225 BIN
6+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-MARC-JACOBS-SOPHIA-handbag-shoulder-bag-PRISTINE_W0QQitemZ330365343052QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item4ceb4f154c&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## iluvmybags

*F04 Kirsten Hobo, Orchid - gently used*
currently $199.99
1+ day

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320430211917&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## indi3r4

missbaggy, come to the chat thread and we'll help you with the cash back detail & process 

This seller doesnt accept paypal as form of payment so I don't think the bing cashback applies.. 


iluvmybags said:


> **RELIST**
> (why???)
> 
> *F09 Stardust Large Zip Wallet, Black - NWT*
> $349.99 BIN (8% cash back ($28) = $322)
> 4+ days
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-BLA...bags?hash=item1e58933bba&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## blackonmaroon

iluvmybags said:


> *Sophia, "Cocoa" - gently used*
> currently $199
> $225 BIN
> 6+ days
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-MARC-JACOBS-SOPHIA-handbag-shoulder-bag-PRISTINE_W0QQitemZ330365343052QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item4ceb4f154c&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14



This looks like Bark to me.


----------



## iluvmybags

1+ day

*"Vintage" (2002) Pocket Pouchette, "British Tan" - gently used*
currently $48.99

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120475496717&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## iluvmybags

1+ day

*S03 Large Hobo, Cucumber - gently used*
currently $160

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150376900328&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## iluvmybags

1+ day

*Small Caroline Satchel, Black - gently used*
currently $102.50

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=370268220730&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## iluvmybags

1+ day

*S05 Large Multi-Pocket, Electric Blue - gently used*
currently $299

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170389228129&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## iluvmybags

1+ day

*Large Multi-Pocket, Pale Yellow (Butter??) - gently used*
currently $149.99

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270463700012&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## iluvmybags

Someone PLEASE get this!
Its too small for me, but it's soooo tempting!!

*Small Multi-Pocket, Sap Green - previously carried*
currently $40
$60 BIN
6+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Green-Marc-Jacobs-Multi-Pocket-Hobo-bag-Used_W0QQitemZ170391351285QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item27ac1daff5


----------



## jun3machina

rachel sting bag!
BIN $400 OBO...
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220487920122&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## iluvmybags

*F08 Two-Toned Quilted Zip Clutch, Blue - gently used*
$165 BIN
6+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Quilted-Zip-Clutch-Wallet_W0QQitemZ280406139412QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item4149822214&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## Melly

iluvmybags said:


> 1+ day
> 
> Large Multi-Pocket, Pale Yellow (Butter??) - gently used
> currently $149.99
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270463700012&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


*
This color is actually Tapioca from Resort 2004. *


----------



## iluvmybags

*F06 Quilted Stam Hobo, Chestnut - gently used*
currently $19.99 (reserve not met)
$899.99 BIN (8% cash back ($72) = $827.99)
9+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Chestnut-Quilted-Leather-STAM-Hobo-EUC_W0QQitemZ300354709423QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item45ee8927af


----------



## iluvmybags

*F05 Quilted Multi-Pocket, Black Nappa - gently used*
currently $99.99 (reserve not met)
$399.99 BIN
6+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-LARGE-BLACK-Quilted-Multipocket-Fall-05_W0QQitemZ150378475205QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2303416ec5


----------



## iluvmybags

1+ day

*Small Caroline in Python/Leather, Bordeaux - gently used*
currently $59.99

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330364647193&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## iluvmybags

I don't know the style name or the season, but this is a pretty cool looking bag!!

1+ day
*Candy Apple Red Hobo (leather lining!!) - gently used*
currently $246

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110441074020&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## iluvmybags

1+ day

*S04 Stella, Berry - gently used*
currently $77 (no reserve)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=350259884010&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## iluvmybags

don't know why, but seller ended the original listing & relisted this bag again

$400 BIN
or BEST OFFER
6+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-Bla...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item33564f3c82



jun3machina said:


> rachel sting bag!
> BIN $400 OBO...
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220487920122&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## ginag

White Casey Quilted tote at Neiman Marcus, $777


http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod93870013&eItemId=prod93870013&searchType=SALE&parentId=cat980731&icid=&rte=%252Fcommon%252Fstore%252Fcatalog%252Ftemplates%252FET1.jhtml%253FNo%253D0%2526N%253D4294967189%2526st%253Ds%2526pageSize%253D160


----------



## indi3r4

purple ZC with gold HW
http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-AUTH-MARC-J...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item53dd5eee64
BIN $195


----------



## indi3r4

another bronze single!
http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-Marc-Jacob...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item5ad3f7b5de
starting bid of $259.99 or BIN $289.99
ends in 6 days


----------



## indi3r4

Rose Bucket Bag from the Carter Line
http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-MARC-JACOBS...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item41496dafc4
starting bid of $199 or BIN $250
2 hrs to go!


----------



## iluvmybags

here's a rare find!!

*F05 Large Multi-Pocket, Olive - gently used*
currently $299.99
$450 BIN
6+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/100-Authentic-Marc-Jacobs-Large-Multi-Pocket-Olive_W0QQitemZ260487935358QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3ca64a757e


----------



## iluvmybags

Another HTF color!!!


*S06 Large Multi-Pocket, Linen - gently used*
currently $399
$499 BIN
4+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-LG-MULTIPOCKET-CALF-LEATHER-LINEN-MUST-SEE_W0QQitemZ220491487032QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3356511738


----------



## Melly

iluvmybags said:


> here's a rare find!!
> 
> *F05 Large Multi-Pocket, Olive - gently used*
> currently $299.99
> $450 BIN
> 6+ days
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/100-Authentic-M...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3ca64a757e



*This color is faked extremely well so definitely request a picture of the zipper head and season tag & post it in the http://forum.purseblog.com/marc-jacobs/authenticate-this-marc-jacobs-433308.html thread before bidding/buying!!*


----------



## iluvmybags

*^^Same Seller*

Soft Calf Zip Clutch, Tapioca - gently used
currently $145
$250 BIN
6+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOB-ZIP-CLUTCH-CALF-LEATHER-IN-TAPIOCA-MUST-SEE_W0QQitemZ220491487698QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item33565119d2


----------



## Awwgeez

Marc Jacobs Ostrich Clutch
865$ BIN or Best offer


----------



## iluvmybags

1+ day

*FF06 Striping Trish, Chili - gently used*
currently $599.99

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280405646256&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## iluvmybags

1+ day

*"Vintage" (2002) Pocket Pouchette, Bordeaux/Wine - gently used*
currently $60 (no reserve)

cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=380164437543&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## iluvmybags

*F08 Quilted Rena, Black - NWT*
$469 BIN
29+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Reena-Leather-Large-Quilted-Bag-New-1275_W0QQitemZ190340379309QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2c512bb2ad


----------



## jun3machina

reena bag? lavender
currently $66
40 minutes to go!
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacob-Lave...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item4a9b24ccb7


----------



## jun3machina

mbmj pony hair beth bag in green
9 hours to go, no bids, start bid $99
http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-MARC-JACOB...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item25568bb8dc


----------



## jun3machina

anyone know a red hatter?  this could be awesome for them! :lolots:





MBMJ canvas and washed leather tote
start bid $49
10 hours to go
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-by-Marc-Ja...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3ca62a1ec8


----------



## jun3machina

tapioca MP (not sure on size)
love the lining on this color!
$67, 11 hours left

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Marc-...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item1c0cf51a54


----------



## jun3machina

i cant believe this is still on *bay
orange punk hobo (this is the most expensive bag in the SP line im almost sure! retail: $2450USD)
currently $152.50, BIN $400
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Swe...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3ca62c1e69





 and cameron D with it in bisque:


----------



## iluvmybags

*Blake, Sap Green - gently used*
$449 BIN
1+ day

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-Marc-Jacobs-Leather-Calfskin-Purse-Handbag-Blake_W0QQitemZ140344896751QQcategoryZ63852QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp4340.m263QQ_trkparmsZalgo%3DSIC%26its%3DI%252BC%26itu%3DUCI%252BIA%252BUA%252BFICS%252BUFI%26otn%3D10%26ps%3D63


----------



## iluvmybags

Only 9+ Hours left

*Venetia, Olive - gently used*
currently $278

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Marc-Jacobs-Venetia-Handbag_W0QQitemZ130334845970QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item1e588fec12


----------



## iluvmybags

14+ Hours to go

*Venetia, Maroon - gently used*
currently $199.99

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Purple-Leather-Handbag-Silver-Hardware_W0QQitemZ230383608489QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item35a3eee2a9


----------



## spaceyjacy

*Please Note(as Melly did yesterday) this color was extremely faked. Please get more pics and post the suction in the Authentication thread if you plan to bid. The interior pic looks like it might even be of another bag. 
*



iluvmybags said:


> Only 9+ Hours left
> 
> *Venetia, Olive - gently used*
> currently $278
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Marc-...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item1e588fec12


----------



## jun3machina

suede MBMJ bag (early!!)
$.99
5 mintues left!
http://cgi.ebay.com/100-Authentic-M...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item27ac02c0d5


----------



## jun3machina

geranium wallet
$75, 20 minutes to go
http://cgi.ebay.com/100-Auth-Gerani...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item3a5367d0af


----------



## iluvmybags

1+ day

*F07 Quilted Elastic Mina, Black - gently used*
currently $162.50

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270461935885&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## iluvmybags

Only 1+ HOUR left to go on this beauty!!

*R06 Quilted Baby Stam, Topaz - gently used*
currently $299.99

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-MARC-JACOBS-Quilted-Teal-STAM-Bag-DUST-BAG_W0QQitemZ320430825057QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item4a9b2a5e61


----------



## iluvmybags

15+ Hours to go

*Small Selma, Black - gently used*
currently $35 (no reserve!)

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-ITALY-BLACK-LEATHER-BAG-PURSE-EXCELLENT_W0QQitemZ160367301971QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2556a2d553


----------



## iluvmybags

OK - Unrealistic for most of us, but still a "deal" nonetheless, that I just had to share!!!

*F07 "Stones Clutch, Black ALLIGATOR!! -- NWT*
(Original Price $19,000!!!)
$8,200 BIN
or BEST OFFER!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/19K-Marc-Jacobs-Collection-Huge-Alligator-Clutch-NWT_W0QQitemZ140345054964QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item20ad3796f4


----------



## iluvmybags

19+ Hours

*Venetia, Sap Green - gently used*
currently $299.95

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Greeen-Venetia-Handbag-EXCELLENT-CONDITION_W0QQitemZ180415024146QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2a0192cc12


----------



## indi3r4

Rose ZC w/ Gold HW
http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-MARC-JACOBS...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item33565bdc7f
BIN $199.99


----------



## indi3r4

Dark Plum Sweetie Pouch from the same seller
http://cgi.ebay.com/BNWT-MARC-JACOB...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2ea8527d86
BIN $149.99


----------



## indi3r4

Moss Green Sweetie Pouch (same seller)
http://cgi.ebay.com/BNWT-MARC-JACOB...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item33565bd324
BIN $149.99


----------



## Quigs

Bone Coco Tote $653 

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...c1%26N%3D4294967189%26pageSize%3D160%26st%3Ds


----------



## jun3machina

MBMJ chalk stripe satchel. this is a great bag! i used to own it. it's like a barrel bag kinda, fits on the shoulder.
BIN $55
http://cgi.ebay.com/Stripey-MARC-JA...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3ef91f7c3c





back when i had this bag and was a youngin'!


----------



## jun3machina

gorgeous putty MP from a fab PFer!
currently $76, 6 hours left, BIN $225!!!
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-Put...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item33563e575a




gorgeous lining


----------



## SarahP

jun3machina said:


> geranium wallet
> $75, 20 minutes to go
> http://cgi.ebay.com/100-Auth-Gerani...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item3a5367d0af
> sequels.com/shop/images/rc4-3.jpg


 
The nameplate on that looks a little funky fresh to me (in case it gets relisted)


----------



## iluvmybags

SarahP said:


> The nameplate on that looks a little funky fresh to me (in case it gets relisted)


 "funky fresh"??
It's definitely authentic


----------



## iluvmybags

1+ day

*"Vintage" (2002) Small Multi-Pocket, Tan - gently used*
currently $39.99

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170390702078&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## iluvmybags

1+ day

*R02 Multi-Pocket Shoulder Bag, Salmon - gently used*
currently $49.99

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180415791081&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## iluvmybags

1+ day

*"Vintage" (R02) Pouchette, Eggshell - gently used*
currently $49.99

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290356449383&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## lacedromance

heyy! im in love with this marc jacobs topez stam bag? it might be a long shot but is it still available? 

Thanks =]


----------



## iluvmybags

5+ Hours to go

*R07 Patchwork Stam, Cherry Tart - gently used*
currently $305.01 (RESERVE NOT MET)

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-Patchwork-STAM-Tote-Purse-Bag-Cherry-Tart_W0QQitemZ330365013249QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item4ceb4a0d01


----------



## thegoreprincess

Rumi Neely from fashiontoast is selling her Marc Jacobs Almond Stam for $675 + $20 shipping.

http://shoptoast.blogspot.com/2009/10/marc-jacobs-almond-stam-bag.html


----------



## flugangst

SarahP said:


> The nameplate on that looks a little funky fresh to me (in case it gets relisted)



I think it might've been re-dyed.  Look at the closeup of the pushlock: there's a lighter colored ring all around the hardware.  The reddish bits in the nameplate could be excess dye that didn't get removed.


----------



## SarahP

^i was more concerned about the font on the nameplate and zipperpull


----------



## iluvmybags

*S09 Grainne Maria, Navy - NWT & Box*
$1099.99 BIN (8% cash back ($88) = $1011.99)
or BEST OFFER
6+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-Spring-09-Navy-Quilted-Tassel-MARIA-Bag-NWT_W0QQitemZ190340787929QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2c5131eed9


----------



## iluvmybags

1+ day

*F06 Box Bag, Whiskey - NWT*
currently $99.99

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320431938513&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## iluvmybags

1+ day

*S04 Large Multi-Pocket, Meadow - gently used*
currently $39.99 (no reserve!)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190339661416&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## iluvmybags

1+ day

*Large Multi-Pocket, Berry - gently used*
currently $99.99

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180415880569&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## Awwgeez

Marc Jacobs Flat Case
165$ BIN
Granite

http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-MARC-JACOB...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item335668fac1


----------



## luv89

Hi ladies!! I was hoping someone could help me with the authenticity of these two bags  Thanks!!!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-And...a01b7f0df&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14#ht_4661wt_1167

http://cgi.ebay.com/New-MARC-JACOBS...WH_Handbags?hash=item2a01a92fab#ht_500wt_1182


----------



## moodysmom10

^^you should post those in the http://forum.purseblog.com/marc-jacobs/authenticate-this-marc-jacobs-433308.html thread & i'm sure someone could help you!


----------



## iluvmybags

*"Vintage" (2002) Messenger/Tote, Black -- gently used*
$75 BIN
6+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Brown-Leather-Messenger-Bag-w-Brass-Buckle_W0QQitemZ120479770343QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item1c0d2766e7


----------



## iluvmybags

*"Vintage" (2002) Kisslock Pouchette, Black - gently used*
$150 BIN
or BEST OFFER
6+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Black-Leather-Kisslock-Frame-Shoulder-Bag_W0QQitemZ120479770329QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item1c0d2766d9


----------



## iluvmybags

*S06 Large Hobo, Black - gently used*
currently $199.99
$299.99 BIN
6+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/auth-MARC-JACOBS-large-Black-Hobo-Bag-Handbag-Purse_W0QQitemZ150379777063QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2303554c27


----------



## indi3r4

Black Hudson, All Leather Lined
Starting bid of $625 - no bid
http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-Marc-Jacob...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item439a9c0150
12 hrs to go


----------



## indi3r4

White Clutch from the Heart Collection
http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Marc-...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item33559f87c4
BIN $169
12 hrs to go


----------



## SarahP

I think this is actually Taupe





iluvmybags said:


> *"Vintage" (2002) Messenger/Tote, Black -- gently used*
> $75 BIN
> 6+ days
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Bro...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item1c0d2766e7


----------



## spaceyjacy

Holy moly mama!

Limited edition buckle front Stella!!!!!!

*BIN $79  
*

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Lim...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item35a426ad6a


----------



## Melly

*Hudson - Chestnut (gently used)*
*BIN $469*

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-HUD...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item3ca66ff577


----------



## jun3machina

RARE peacock sophia bag BIN $350
http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Marc-...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item439ac1e526





and from a wonderful PFer on bonannzle, a matching ZC!
BIN $250
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/spanik77/items/Marc_Jacobs_Peacock_Zip_Clutch___tpf_


----------



## jun3machina

truffle ZC...OMG YUM!
BIN $250 on bonanzle
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/leop...bs_quilted_zip_wallet___Truffle___gently_used





and the same seller has a matching key pouch for $99
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/leopardspots/items/Marc_Jacobs_quilted_keypouch___Truffle___NWT


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Saksfifthave.com is have their F&F sale. Marc & MBMJ bags included. 25% off with code FRIENDS2 and free ship with code OCTSHIP9. Good thru 10/18


----------



## SassieMe

^^ hmmmm.... mine says FRIENDS4


----------



## tadpolenyc

there are multiple saks f&f codes: friends2, friends3, and friends4 should all work. don't forget octship9 for free shipping on all orders!


----------



## jun3machina

vintage bag suede and leather...teal!
*gosh, i cant for the life of me remember the name. is this the kate?*
anyways, ends in 40 minutes
currently $147.50
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-Sho...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item4149861bf4


----------



## jun3machina

OMG red brick leather with python trim flat case
from a super fashion-savvy PFer!
star bid $125, no bids.
1 day left
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230385820579&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## Four Tails

Mocha (looks like taupe) Stam from Celebrityowned for $875/OBO on eBay.
http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-Marc-Jacob...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item53dd3aca6f


----------



## Melly

Four Tails said:


> Mocha (looks like taupe) Stam from Celebrityowned for $875/OBO on eBay.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-Marc-Jacob...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item53dd3aca6f



*Please note that this Stam is missing the chain strap. :s*  Also, I think the color is Mouse.


----------



## indi3r4

Chestnut Striping Slouchy Tote
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Str...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item439ac667d1
BIN $569
6days to go


----------



## indi3r4

Maroon Sophia from a fab PFer!
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/doggie/items/Marc_Jacobs_Sophia_Maroon_NWT
BIN $325


----------



## matchka

*Saks F & F @ 25% off *- - I know this started a couple of days ago, but I wanted to highlight the *Cartoon Paisley scarves* because I think they are so cool!

Regular size Silk Cartoon Paisley scarves offered in two color combos:

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...1408474399545537&bmUID=1255574954461&ev19=1:2

and the larger cashmere scarves in three different color combos (these are sold out at the boutiques).....

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...1408474399545537&bmUID=1255574954461&ev19=1:2


----------



## jun3machina

nylon alice tote bag!
BIN $169.95
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-BY-MARC-JA...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item4a9b7b1142


----------



## jun3machina

long wallet from the daydream collection i think..
reminds me of sherbert
BIN $150 OBO
http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-MARC-JACOBS...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item439ac75027


----------



## browneyesblue

Saks
Memphis Robert Jennifer Black (sale) $1496.25 Full-price $1995.00

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...282574492708533&bmUID=1255700285133&ev19=1:20


----------



## swan1

Tote on Portero
Please authenticate if you're interested in buying. Information here is based on email just received from Portero, so I cannot vouch for authenticity.

Marc Jacobs Mauve Leather Tote Bag
Condition: Good
$347.00

Portero Price$347.00
Est. Retail Value$1,195.00
You Save 71%$848.00

http://portero.com/marc-jacobs-mauv..._content=marc_jacobs&utm_campaign=best_values


----------



## Melly

^ That color is Washed Rose.


----------



## indi3r4

Graphite (?) ZC
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250513128880&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
Current bid $152.50
ends in 7 hrs


----------



## indi3r4

Silver credit card holder from the Heart Collection
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270469357166&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
current bid $41
ends in 10 hrs


----------



## indi3r4

Black/Silver Python Trimmed Stam
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200394159270&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
Current bid $599
ends in 1 day 7 hrs


----------



## indi3r4

Black Too Pocket
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Han...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2a01c25814
current bid $80
ends in 3 hrs


----------



## indi3r4

Sesame ZC
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-NEW...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3ef93a9de6
current bid $61.99
ends in 6 hrs


----------



## Luv n bags

This was posted in the Chanel deals thread.  There are some MJ bags available

http://www.dueteveryday.com/


----------



## Luv n bags

This is pretty!  Looks like it was refurbished based on the metal grommet next to the nameplate.

http://cgi.ebay.com/1295-MARC-JACOB...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item518d82a7b8


----------



## Luv n bags

A pretty blue Stella

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-STE...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2c514e4816


----------



## Awwgeez

Marc Jacobs Red Key pouch 
20 hours left
Currently 10$

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150380482085&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## telicious

NM Evening Dash - ALOT of MbMJ Items!

MBMJ Groove in Electric Violet for $249!
MBMJ Electric Violet Dr. Q long wallet for $99!
MBMJ Turnlock Remy for $179!

Also some Mens MbMJ clothing... HURRY!

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...ter2Value=&filterOverride=&sort=&icid=viewall


----------



## blackonmaroon

*Bronze Quilted Single*

Pre-worn with no signs of wear
$239 starting bid or $269 BIN
Ends in 6+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-BRO...WH_Handbags?hash=item35a44f9d2e#ht_720wt_1166

Edit: sorry, B!


----------



## Awwgeez

Pale grey ZC
BIN 180

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-Zip...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3356a915d6

ETA: Its not your fault I have butter-fingers


----------



## iluvmybags

*F07 Mixed Quilt Mayfair, Teal - gently used*
currently $350
$425 BIN
4+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-MAYFAIR-TEAL-HTF-bag-tpf-member_W0QQitemZ180421664336QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2a01f81e50


----------



## jun3machina

another neat wallet, price lowered
grey billfold BIN $115
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-R08...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3356a8aab6
fab condition, fab PFER!






same seller, heart keyfob, price reduced
BIN $64
this would make a cute gift!
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-Red...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item3356a8bae8


----------



## indi3r4

Black Christy
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280399246662&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
ends in 2hrs
BIN $359


----------



## iluvmybags

A couple great Bonanzle finds (from a sweet PFer!)

*S09 Quilted Metallic LZW, Dark Grey - NWT*
$500 or BEST OFFER

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/sweetart/items/BNWT_Marc_Jacobs_Large_Zip_Wallet_in_Metallic_Dark_Grey






*F09 Quilted LZW, Grey - NWT*
$450 or BEST OFFER

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/sweetart/items/BNWT_Marc_Jacobs_Large_Zip_Wallet_in_Grey___Fall_09_


----------



## indi3r4

Large Aidan in Wine
22hrs to go
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=350265318585&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
starting bid of $398 (no bid) or BIN $498


----------



## iluvmybags

*R08 Quilted ZC and Key Pouch, Ivory - NWT*
$350 or BEST OFFER

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/sweetart/items/BNWT_Marc_Jacobs_Quilted_Zip_Clutch___Key_Pouch









*F09 Quilted Key Pouch, Violet - NWT*
$150 or BEST OFFER

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/sweetart/items/BNWT_Marc_Jacobs_Quilted_Key_Pouch_in_Violet___Fall_2009_


----------



## iluvmybags

*F08 "Boutique Exclusive" Pleated Stam w/matching Key Pouch, Plum - gently used*
$850 or BEST OFFER

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/sweetart/items/Marc_Jacobs_Dark_Plum_Sunburst_Stam_w__Key_Pouch___EUC_


----------



## iluvmybags

*F07 Mixed Quilt Tote, Ivory - NWT*
$780 or BEST OFFER

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/sweetart/items/Brand_New_Marc_Jacobs_Mix_Quilted_Tote_in_Ivory


----------



## iluvmybags

*R08 Downtown Zip Clutch, Blue - gently used*
$199 or BEST OFFER

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/leopardspots/items/Marc_Jacobs_zip_wallet___Blue


----------



## iluvmybags

*R07 Christy Hobo, Yogurt - gently used*
$299

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/yvalenz/items/Marc_Jacobs_Christy_Hobo___tPF_


----------



## iluvmybags

*F04 Kate Hobo, Black - gently used*
$199 

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/yvalenz/items/Marc_Jacobs_Vintage_Kate__Hobo__Suede_Leather___PRICE_DROP___unique_8369164


----------



## iluvmybags

Lower BIN on Bonanzle
$399

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/yvalenz/items/Marc_Jacobs_Mayfair__tPF_




iluvmybags said:


> *F07 Mixed Quilt Mayfair, Teal - gently used*
> currently $350
> $425 BIN
> 4+ days
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-MAY...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2a01f81e50


----------



## iluvmybags

*F08 Quilted Key Pouch, Fuchsia - NWT*
$99 or BEST OFFER

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/anteaterquaker/items/NWT_Marc_Jacobs_quilted_Key_pouch__wallet__clutch__case


----------



## indi3r4

Black keypouch
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250514230492&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
15 hrs to go
current bid $15.50


----------



## jun3machina

saffron kristina
BIN $350




http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150380262373&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## iluvmybags

*F07 Quilted Large Wallet, True Blue - gently used*
$197 BIN

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-QUILTED-BLUE-CLUTCH-WALLET-W-BAG-Ltd-Ed_W0QQitemZ300358804726QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item45eec7a4f6


----------



## iluvmybags

*Soft Calf Zip Clutch, "Natural" (Golden Tan) - gently used*
currently $178
$197 BIN
6+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Tan-Natural-Zip-Clutch-Wallet-Bag-395-NEW_W0QQitemZ300358803735QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item45eec7a117


----------



## iluvmybags

*Venetia, Sap Green - gently used*
Currently $50 (no reserve)
$325 BIN
6+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-MARC-JACOBS-VENETIA-HANDBAG-MOSS-GREEN_W0QQitemZ150381694597QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2303728e85


----------



## iluvmybags

*S07 Quilted Large Wallet, Ivory - gently used*
$105 BIN
9+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Quilted-Leather-Pushlock-Clutch-Wallet_W0QQitemZ290361312666QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item439ae2059a


----------



## iluvmybags

*"Vintage" (F02) Billfold/Wallet w/Kisslock Coin Purse, Black - gently used*
(yummy pink suede lining!!)
$99.99 BIN
6+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-Black-w-Silver-Push-Lock-Frame-WALLET-NWOT_W0QQitemZ190342880189QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2c5151dbbd


----------



## iluvmybags

1+ day to go

*F08 "So Cool" Blake, Plum - NWT*
Currently $355.01

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260489357253&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## iluvmybags

this is too cute!!

8+ Hours to go!!
*"Mini" Elise/Satchel, Red - gently used*
(Blue (?) suede lining)
Currently $46 (Reserve NOT met)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Red-Marc-Jacob-Leather-handbag-purse_W0QQitemZ230388330241QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item35a436ef01


----------



## iluvmybags

9+ Hours to go
*F05 Large Multi-Pocket, Olive - gently used*
currently $299.99
$350 BIN

http://cgi.ebay.com/100-Authentic-M...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3ca67e3591
http://cgi.ebay.com/100-Authentic-M...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3ca64a757e


----------



## iluvmybags

12+ Hours to go

*F07 Quilted Elastic Mina, Navy - gently used*
Currently $300

http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-MARC-JACOBS-QUILTED-LEATHER-NAVY-BLUE-MINA-STAM_W0QQitemZ190341447532QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2c513bff6c


----------



## iluvmybags

12+ Hours to go

*"Vintage" (2002) Flap Pouchette, Olive - gently used*
currently $99.99

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-Olive-Leather-Shoulder-Bag_W0QQitemZ280409193676QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item4149b0bccc


----------



## iluvmybags

13+ Hours

*S09 Blake, Purple - gently used*
currently $299

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Classic-Blake-Leather-Purple-Handbag_W0QQitemZ150380512632QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2303608578


----------



## iluvmybags

1+ day

*Original 1st Season (2001/02) Cammie, Grape - gently used*
currently $149.99

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Marc-Jacobs-Eggplant-Smll-Handbag-Purse-Shoulderbag_W0QQitemZ310174591403QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item4837d8a9ab


----------



## beating<3baby

*Resort 07 stone quilted zc* BIN £135. 6+ days
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Marc-Jacobs-q...ptZWomen_s_Accessories_UK?hash=item2ea8884431


----------



## indi3r4

Black Stardust Beat Bag
Lowered BIN $750
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180419957752&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
13 hrs to go


----------



## jun3machina

lola bag with umbrella! BIn $135!
http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-MARC-...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item1e58c988fd


----------



## iluvmybags

*"Vintage" Stella, Black - gently used*
(suede lining)
$250 BIN
or BEST OFFER
4+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Black-Marc-Jacobs-Stella-Bag-Good-Condition_W0QQitemZ130338630845QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item1e58c9acbd


----------



## someday681

I guess this is the right place to post this. I have a $30 off a $150 Bluefly purchase that I got this morning playing their bag giveaway game. It works with their current 10% off sale they have going on. They have a couple of MJ bags and some MbMJ stuff. If anyone wants it, send me a PM. It's only good once and is valid for 2 weeks.


----------



## tadpolenyc

15% off mbmj clothes, bags, and accessories during the shopbop friends and family sale. use code inthefamily15 during checkout. ends wednesday, october 21st.


----------



## dyyong

NM midday dash is on now for 2 hours;

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...ter2Value=&filterOverride=&sort=&icid=viewall


----------



## dyyong

i saw quite a few MJ's bag on OFF SAKS today
and starting from today till next week tuesday there will be additional 30% off handbags


----------



## jun3machina

haha! it's my old frankie bag!
there's pen marks on the lining, you may want to request pics of that. 
start bid $99, BIN $199
6 hours to go
http://cgi.ebay.com/UNIQUE-CLASSIC-...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2a01dca4d2


----------



## pursemonkey

HOT! Punk studded snakeskin cuff bracelet/bangle BIN $110
http://cgi.ebay.com/Rare-Marc-Jacob...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item45eed43d89


----------



## pursemonkey

Pomegranate Sophia $259 on Bonanzle
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/InjiLove/items/Marc_Jacobs_Sophia_Bag_Pomegranate_Excellent_Condition


----------



## iluvmybags

**RELISTED**
*S09 Quilted Metallic Single, Bronze - gently used*
currently $259.99
$289.99 BIN
6+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-Marc-Jacobs-Purse-Quilted-The-Single-Evening-Bag_W0QQitemZ390108759679QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item5ad44b467f


----------



## Luv n bags

Anyone looking for a metallic grey stam?!!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Sta...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3a540a4fab


----------



## iluvmybags

*F06 Striping Hudson, Brown (w/Tan Stripes) - gently used*
(**this is NOT fully leather lined**)
$775 BIN
or BEST OFFER
4+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-HUDSON-in-PRISTINE-cond-STUNNING-Classic_W0QQitemZ280413643440QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item4149f4a2b0


----------



## iluvmybags

*Large Multi-Pocket, Brick - gently used*
Currently $61 (reserve not met)
1+ day

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230389906242&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## Neysters

Check theoutnet.com for a flash sale on a navy blue Marc Jacobs Patchwork Klein tote.
Sale closes in 50 minutes so hurry!


----------



## iluvmybags

17+ Hours to go

*F02 Zoe, Red - gently used*
currently $85 (no reserve)

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-Marc-Jacobs-Designer-handbag-in-red_W0QQitemZ170395353274QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item27ac5ac0ba


----------



## iluvmybags

22+ Hours to go

*F03 Terre Tote, Black - gently used*
$800 BIN
or BEST OFFER

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-Large-Black-leather-purse-NWT-1900_W0QQitemZ390106974099QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item5ad4300793


----------



## iluvmybags

1+ day

*Mercer Blake, Navy - gently used*
currently $144.50

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-100-AUTH-MIDNIGHT-NAVY-LG-TOTE-HANDBAG_W0QQitemZ230390151756QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item35a452ba4c


----------



## Luv n bags

Black stam hobo - BIN $799.00

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-QUI...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3ef986a9d3


----------



## iluvmybags

*Quilted Stam, Black - gently used*
$599.99 BIN
or BEST OFFER
6+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270474338580


----------



## iluvmybags

*R07 Large Quilted Cecelia, Black - gently used*
(this is one of the originals w/the longer webbed nylon strap)
$899.99 BIN
or BEST OFFER
6+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOB-Cecilia-Large-Black-Quilted-Satchel-Tote_W0QQitemZ250518592249QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3a54125af9


----------



## iluvmybags

FYI -- there's also a BEST OFFER option available for this one



tigertrixie said:


> Black stam hobo - BIN $799.00
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-QUI...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3ef986a9d3


----------



## iluvmybags

Pretty beat up ZC - going cheap!!

*Soft Calf ZC, Wine (?)*
currently 99 cents
$69.99 BIN
4+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Marc-Jacobs-wallet-guaranteed_W0QQitemZ230391336888QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item35a464cfb8


----------



## iluvmybags

*Sophia, Maroon - NWT*
currently $300
$330 BIN
6+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-Sophia-Maroon-NWT-tpf_W0QQitemZ110449034970QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item19b74686da


----------



## someday681

Gilt.com is having a final sale with some Marc by Marc Jacobs clothes. Ugh, and I still have 15lbs of baby weight to lose. No new clothes for me


----------



## pursemonkey

Gorgeous GRAY Mayfair from a lovely PFer BIN $450 or $300 starting bid
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-Qui...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3356cd37f1


----------



## iluvmybags

*R09 Large Zip Wallet, Red - NWT*
$289.99 BIN
4+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-RED-LARGE-ZIP-WALLET-FALL-WINTER-09-NEW_W0QQitemZ120484392084QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item1c0d6dec94


----------



## iluvmybags

**RELIST**

*F09 PonyHair Jac, Taupe - NWT*
$699.99
4+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-JAC-BAG-BRAND-NEW-FALL-WINTER-09-COLLECTION_W0QQitemZ130339511775QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item1e58d71ddf


----------



## iluvmybags

**RELIST**

*F09 Stardust Large Zip Wallet, Black - NWT*
$349.99
4+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-BLACK-LARGE-ZIP-WALLET-FALL-WINTER-09-NEW_W0QQitemZ120484367452QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item1c0d6d8c5c


----------



## iluvmybags

**Duplicate Post**


----------



## iluvmybags

*Blake, Sap Green - gently used*
$350 BIN
or BEST OFFER
4+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-auth-BLAKE-bag-handbag-Sap-Green-purse_W0QQitemZ320439612994QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item4a9bb07642


----------



## iluvmybags

*F07 Quilted Baby Stam, Black - gently used*
Currently $400
$550 BIN
4+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Little-Stam-bag-Quilted-Black_W0QQitemZ330370876094QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item4ceba382be


----------



## iluvmybags

*"Vintage" E/W Shoulder Bag, Light Beige - gently used 1x*
currently $250
$275 BIN
4+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-East-West-Auth-handbag_W0QQitemZ320439554348QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item4a9baf912c


----------



## jun3machina

dont remember the name of this style, but finding it in this condition and color is SUPER RARE!!! BIN $399
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=400081014419&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## jun3machina

haha! my old frankie bag!
start bid $99, BIN $199
has pen marks on the lining...
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180422971251&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## iluvmybags

jun3machina said:


> dont remember the name of this style, but finding it in this condition and color is SUPER RARE!!! BIN $399
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=400081014419&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> pinkmonkeyklothing.com/22/pictures51A/_MG_6294.jpg



this is the Soft Satchel in Bordeaux and it's from the 2004 F/W season


----------



## iluvmybags

1+ day to go

*R05 "Padlock Hobo", Denim - gently used*
currently $149

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280411743699&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## iluvmybags

*F08 Quilted Zip Clutch, Fuchsia - gently used*
$200 BIN
or BEST OFFER
6+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-QUILTED-LEATHER-ZIP-CLUTCH-WALLET-FUCHSIA_W0QQitemZ190344115296QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item2c5164b460


----------



## iluvmybags

Only 10+ Hours to go!!

*"Vintage" (F02) "Maggie" satchel, Black*
currently $249.99

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Large-Blk-Double-Handle-Shopper-1-000_W0QQitemZ140353016240QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item20adb111b0


----------



## iluvmybags

10+ Hours to go

*"Vintage" Canvas/Leather Hobo, Seafoam - gently used*
$165 BIN
or BEST OFFER

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-TURQUOISE-CANVAS-LEATHER-HOBO-BAG_W0QQitemZ380161809140QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item588368daf4


----------



## iluvmybags

15+ Hours

*"Vintage" Large Multi-Pocket, Meadow - gently used*
currently $199

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-MARC-JACOBS-Green-Leather-Hobo-Handbag_W0QQitemZ170395447217QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item27ac5c2fb1


----------



## iluvmybags

(if this were ending one week later, I'd be all over this!)

16+ Hours to go

*F07 Quilted Venetia, Grey - NWT*
$599

http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Authentic-Marc-Jacobs-quilted-venetia-Handbag-gray_W0QQitemZ290360891985QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item439adb9a51


----------



## iluvmybags

16+ Hours to go

*F04 Tumbled Calf Hobo, Petrol Blue - gently used*
Currently $149.99

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-MARC-JACOBS-Hobo-Handbag-Blue-Leather-MINT-Free_W0QQitemZ130338095376QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item1e58c18110


----------



## jun3machina

please note the plating on the kisslock is worn downto the base metal and it's also very scratched.





iluvmybags said:


> *F07 Quilted Baby Stam, Black - gently used*
> Currently $400
> $550 BIN
> 4+ days
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Lit...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item4ceba382be


----------



## Melly

*Large Multipocket in Olive (brown)*
Currently $299.99 (BIN $350)
Ends in 2+ Hours

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260493715036&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT






**I obtained the necessary authenticating pictures. Please PM me if you need them.**


----------



## Dawn

REMINDER:
Please do not make duplicate posts for the same deal. Please review recent listings to make sure you are not posting something that's on the previous page. 

thank you!


----------



## iluvmybags

*F09 MbyMJ Petal to the Metal Sasha, Marsh Brown - NWT*
(outlet bag - store return/display)
Currently $299.99
$349.99 BIN
6+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-by-Marc-Jacobs-Petal-to-the-Metal-Sasha-Hobo-Brown_W0QQitemZ270475134367QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3ef993059f


----------



## iluvmybags

*F05 Large Multi-Pocket, Taupe - gently used*
currently $250
$350 BIN
6+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-TAUPE-LEATHER-LARGE-MULTI-POCKET-BAG-HOBO_W0QQitemZ330371122251QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item4ceba7444b


----------



## iluvmybags

*S06 Large Multi-Pocket, Linen - gently used*
currently $299
$399 BIN
4+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-LG-MULTIPOCKET-CALF-LEATHER-LINEN-MUST-SEE_W0QQitemZ220499780147QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3356cfa233


----------



## iluvmybags

^^Same Seller

*Soft Calf Zip Clutch, Tapioca - gently used*
currently $125
$190 BIN
4+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOB-ZIP-CLUTCH-CALF-LEATHER-IN-TAPIOCA-MUST-SEE_W0QQitemZ220499776666QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item3356cf949a


----------



## Melly

*This is NOT a NWT item.  According to the seller it is in excellent "like new" condition with color variation & scratches to the leather.  The tag seen attached to the bag is from Nordstrom Rack.*



iluvmybags said:


> *F09 MbyMJ Petal to the Metal Sasha, Marsh Brown - NWT*
> (outlet bag - store return/display)
> Currently $299.99
> $349.99 BIN
> 6+ days
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-by-Marc-Ja...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3ef993059f


----------



## indi3r4

Spearmint Blake
http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Marc-...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item1e58dc0822
BIN $260


----------



## jun3machina

and the punk returns:
BIN $299!
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Swe...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3ca6d32601


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Vintage 2002? Red Devon at Ann's Fabulous Closeouts $200


http://www.annsfabulouscloseouts.com/shop/new_arrivals/tomato_red_devon


----------



## it'sanaddiction

The Neiman Marcus Last Call Store in Gurnee Mills (Gurnee, IL 40 miles north of Chicago) is having a special grand opening purse and shoe sale the 28th. The SA told me there will be approx 50 MJ bags, but she wouldn't tell me which ones


----------



## schumley4

Marc Jacobs Classic Leather Boots

*Size 8* - 70% off retail price
*$358.50*

http://www.theoutnet.com/product/33...der&siteID=KSqIQ6SzPUQ-Yk1vYN12AhexWgFaqaI6mA


----------



## Luv n bags

Black Mary bag - BIN $379.00

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Mar...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3a54316079


----------



## jun3machina

goodness! if i wasn't totally tapped out of bag funds, i'd be all over this!
from a wonderful PFer
BIN $152.50!! 
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Sna...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item45eeeedfb2


----------



## jun3machina

same seller, gorgeous patchwork venetia:
BIN $425
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Bla...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item45eeebf1a5


----------



## jun3machina

MBMJ canvas tote bag 
$24
6 minutes left




http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Dis...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item45eed011b1


----------



## jun3machina

1 hour to go
super rare HTF zip clutch in peacock
from a fabulous PFer
$199
http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Marc-...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3ca6aadddf


----------



## gypsybiker59

endless.com is offering 30% cashback, including MBMJ bags, you have to go to endless from bing.com to get the discount.

here's a link to the MBMJ offerings:

http://www.endless.com/s/ref=end_a_..._s=center-1&pf_rd_m=AF16NM0QF9TKW&pf_rd_t=101


----------



## pursemonkey

NWT white Mika $885!! 
http://www.luxuryexchange.com/shop/...s-white-mika-mj-bag-brand-new-/prod_1134.html


----------



## pursemonkey

MJ collection bags on Gilt.com starting at 11am CST today.


----------



## pursemonkey

Bordeaux Camila BIN $159!! If this was chocolate I'd be all over it!
http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-895-Marc-Ja...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2c517549db


----------



## indi3r4

Black all leather lined Hudson
http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-Marc-Jacob...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item5ad451d41e
23 mins to go!
no bid so far with starting bid of $599


----------



## indi3r4

Chestnut Hudson
http://cgi.ebay.com/Large-MARC-JACO...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2c5162392b
current bid $325
ends in 2 hrs


----------



## someday681

Take an extra 40% off the fresh Heather clutch and fresh drew tote on Bloomingdales.com

http://www1.bloomingdales.com/catal...&CategoryID=5070&PPP=24&PageID=21776408877757


----------



## Glynis

Petunia Blake - Currently £49.99

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200398041363&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

I know this one is genuine because I sold it to this seller a few months ago!


----------



## Nico3327

NMLC at Franklin Mills Mall in Philadelphia, PA just got in a new shipment of Marc Jacobs.  Tons of stuff including a nude so cool Blake with gold hardware for $665 (gorgeous!) and a black so cool Susan with silver hardware for $695.


----------



## beating<3baby

I think this is a relist:

*R07 stone quilted zc. Starting bid £100, BIN £135 - 5days left*
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Marc-Jacobs-q...ptZWomen_s_Accessories_UK?hash=item2ea8bf9fbb


----------



## indi3r4

Black Penn Bag
http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-MARC-JACOBS...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3ca6f9ab12
BIN $495
ends in 29 days


----------



## indi3r4

Brown python trimmed Elise
http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-1195-Marc-J...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2a02404d68
BIN $525
ends in 29 days


----------



## indi3r4

Orange Pochette/Flat Case
http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-Marc-Jacob...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item45eee05d7c
current bid of $26 or BIN $74.99
ends in 3hrs


----------



## indi3r4

Fuchsia Casey
http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-Marc-Jacobs...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item23037e4290
no bid with starting bid of $449 or BIN $499
ends in 9hr


----------



## indi3r4

Silver Love Story ZC
http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-MARC-JACOBS...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item518d1ed43c
BIN $350.99
ends in 12 hrs


----------



## indi3r4

Black Kristina
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Cro...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2a022df68c
no bid with starting bid of $395 or BIN $525
ends in 22 hrs


----------



## indi3r4

Baby aidan in Black
http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-Marc-by-Mar...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item414a156b9a
current bid of $328
ends in 1++ day


----------



## indi3r4

Black Leather Pouchette from an awesome PFer!
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Vin...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item439af4a98c
starting bid of $99 or BIN $110
ends in 1++ day


----------



## indi3r4

So Cool Dark Plum Stella
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Lea...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item19b756391e
no bid with starting bid of $375
ends in 1+++ day


----------



## indi3r4

Olga Seventies Satchel in Indigo
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Nav...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2c516c527a
no bid with starting bid of $499
ends in 1++ day


----------



## indi3r4

Mixed quilted Dash in Stone
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-Pur...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item35a472a3bb
current bid of $71
ends in 1++ day


----------



## indi3r4

Black Petal to Metal Sasha
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Pet...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3ef99b811e
current bid of $355
ends in 1++ day


----------



## indi3r4

another Black Petal to Metal Sasha from a fab pfer!
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/blac...ARC_JACOBS_Black_Petal_to_the_Metal_Sasha_Bag
BIN $475 OBO

or if you prefer ebay

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-by-Marc-Ja...H_Handbags?hash=item3356fd7fe9#ht_4175wt_1165
current bid of $355


----------



## browneyesblue

*Jumbo Waves Slash Clutch Grey NWT  wonderful tPFer!*
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-Jum...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3357133c1d
BIN $750 OBO


----------



## indi3r4

Sunburst Stam in Pale Lavender (My Fave Stam ) 
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-Sun...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2ea8d4bc46
BIN $775 or starting bid of $699
4++ days to go


----------



## indi3r4

So Cool Stella in Black
http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-100-AUTH-MA...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2ea833887f
BIN $508.96 OBO
17 minutes to go!


----------



## indi3r4

*Sesame Small MP*
http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-MARC-JACOB...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2ea8b0e7d7
no bid with starting bid of $249.95
1 hr to go!


----------



## indi3r4

*Sap Green Blake*
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-aut...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item4a9bd0ef96
BIN $300
15 hrs to go!


----------



## indi3r4

*Rust Petal to Metal Sasha* (Note: missing dustbag)
http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-Marc-by-Ma...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item5ad468e852
current bid of $350
22 hrs to go


----------



## indi3r4

^same seller
*Black Christy*
http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-Marc-Jacob...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2556fa6b50
current bid of $399.99
22 hrs to go


----------



## jun3machina

55 minutes to go
single in fuschia
start bid $345, BIN $390...






http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-Marc-Jacob...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3a54296b3d


----------



## jun3machina

goodness this is gorgeous!
icey pearl 2005 venetia NWT!  
that condition is to die for!!! so rare!
start bid $500
19 hours to go
no bids
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-QUI...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2c517058c3


----------



## indi3r4

*Gold Stam*
http://cgi.ebay.com/100-AUTH-MARC-J...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item4a9b422840
BIN $699 OBO
2++ days to go


----------



## jun3machina

early season stella with antique brass HW
BIN $350 OBO
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Bla...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item1c0da3f0af


----------



## jun3machina

another early first season (?) bag 
BIN $85
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-bla...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item1c0da3f07b


----------



## jun3machina

first season large hobo (bigger than the stella im almost sure)
BIN $200
http://cgi.ebay.com/RARE-ORIGINAL-M...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2ea8d5ac79
shows wear on the corner piping


----------



## indi3r4

*Black Blake* (yummy suede lining!)
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Bla...ptZAU_Women_Bags_Handbags?hash=item3a545f2fb4
BIN $496.98 OBO
4 days to go


----------



## jun3machina

not entirely sure on the color...is this bark?
currently $192.50
3 hours left
http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Marc-...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item19b757ccd5


----------



## jun3machina

large caroline bag
currently $150, reserve not met, 22 hours to go
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-100...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item439b139ff6


----------



## jun3machina

rare north south elastic stam (HUGE BAG!)
http://cgi.ebay.com/Black-Marc-Jaco...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2ea8bad2ca
currently $535


----------



## jun3machina

PW bordeaux lou bag
currently $81, 1 day 22 hours left
http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Mark-...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3ef9b89cf9


----------



## jun3machina

super rare graphite ZC from FAB PFer!!
BIN $245
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/kitcat2/items/Marc_Jacobs_Zip_Clutch__HTF_GRAPHITE


----------



## jun3machina

teal mayfair! this is such an awesome bag! i still miss mine...
wonderful PFer!
BIN $399 OBO
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/yvalenz/items/Marc_Jacobs_Mayfair__tPF_


----------



## jun3machina

another fabulous bag from an equally fab PFer
MBMJ eyelet sharpei hobo
the leather on this is lambskin, super butter soft amazing!
$195 OBO
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/digj...cobs_Wham_Studded_Hobo_in_Deep_Violet_Navy__E


----------



## jun3machina

cherrytart baby stam...just stunning!
BIN $549 obo
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/quilter_fran/items/EUC_Marc_Jacobs_Cherry_Tart_Little_Stam


----------



## jun3machina

icey petrol stam
slight wear on corners
BIN $620
http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-MARC-JACOB...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item4a9bf33aa2


----------



## marinapurse

Saks designer exclusive sale:
(not sure if the links are going to work, I'm also attaching pics)
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...254415&P_name=Marc+Jacobs&bmUID=1257230288261

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...258109&P_name=Marc+Jacobs&bmUID=1257230525216

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...255078&P_name=Marc+Jacobs&bmUID=1257230539345

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...255559&P_name=Marc+Jacobs&bmUID=1257230567513

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...255320&P_name=Marc+Jacobs&bmUID=1257230594150

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...257997&P_name=Marc+Jacobs&bmUID=1257230628968


----------



## marinapurse

and the taupe luxe st mark's


----------



## thegoreprincess

Neiman Marcus has a gold quilted Stam on sale here:
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...l%3FNo%3D0%26N%3D4294967189%26st%3Ds%26va%3Dt

Plus right now, they're doing the online giftcard event + it's double the giftcard amount for premium designers & apparel!


----------



## madforchloe

Saks has a 1-day Early Access internet sale which includes Marc Jacobs bags including the *Little Lola* satchel in black for $612.50 here: http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...254385&P_name=Marc+Jacobs&bmUID=1257277685720

Good luck!


----------



## tadpolenyc

marinapurse said:


> Saks designer exclusive sale:
> (not sure if the links are going to work, I'm also attaching pics)
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...254415&P_name=Marc+Jacobs&bmUID=1257230288261
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...258109&P_name=Marc+Jacobs&bmUID=1257230525216
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...255078&P_name=Marc+Jacobs&bmUID=1257230539345
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...255559&P_name=Marc+Jacobs&bmUID=1257230567513
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...255320&P_name=Marc+Jacobs&bmUID=1257230594150
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...257997&P_name=Marc+Jacobs&bmUID=1257230628968



the discount prices were up this afternoon, but it looks like all mj bags have been removed from the sale. everything is back up to retail now.


----------



## helladesigner

^^ The discounted prices are still available online (you just have to make sure you use the direct link that is in the e-mail that was sent from Saks since linking from TPF is apparently "blocked" on their end for some reason).


*MJ still on Exclusive Sale:*

Iggy Python Shoulder Bag in Green
Stardust Rock Crossbody in Black
Classic LIttle Lola Satchel in Black
Luxe St. Mark's Quilted Python Shoulder Bag in Taupe
Palais Royale Lorna Hobo Bag in Black
Memphis Jena Woven Satchel in Black

*MbMJ on sale (may not be "exclusive" - just regular sale):*

Pretty Nylon Hobo in Teal
Totally Turnlock Mevie Hobo in Black and Sage
R Special Genius Tote in Ruby Red


----------



## tadpolenyc

helladesigner said:


> ^^ The discounted prices are still available online (you just have to make sure you use the direct link that is in the e-mail that was sent from Saks since linking from TPF is apparently "blocked" on their end for some reason).
> 
> 
> *MJ still on Exclusive Sale:*
> 
> Iggy Python Shoulder Bag in Green
> Stardust Rock Crossbody in Black
> Classic LIttle Lola Satchel in Black
> Luxe St. Mark's Quilted Python Shoulder Bag in Taupe
> Palais Royale Lorna Hobo Bag in Black
> Memphis Jena Woven Satchel in Black
> 
> *MbMJ on sale (may not be "exclusive" - just regular sale):*
> 
> Pretty Nylon Hobo in Teal
> Totally Turnlock Mevie Hobo in Black and Sage
> R Special Genius Tote in Ruby Red



i see it now! i had to clear my cache to load the saks site properly. thanks!


----------



## indi3r4

Black Mercer Satchel
http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-New-1095-Ma...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2c518ce3a4
BIN $599
6 days to go


----------



## indi3r4

Black Striping Zip Bowler
http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Marc-...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item19b780c9f8
BIN $599
6 days to go


----------



## indi3r4

Light Grey Carter
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-GRE...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3ef9d97eb2
BIN $599.99 OBO
29 days to go


----------



## indi3r4

*Ivory So Cool Stella*
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Ste...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item518df32c00
BIN $399 OBO
28 days to go


----------



## indi3r4

*Purple Love Story Clutch*
http://cgi.ebay.com/100-AUTH-MARC-J...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3ca70ecba7
BIN $299.99 OBO
5 days to go


----------



## indi3r4

*Blue Phyton Embossed Small Cecilia*
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-CEC...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2c5185f03c
$649.96
28 days to go


----------



## fayewolf

Lavender Hillier (small) at nordstrom (valley fair) $266


----------



## pursemonkey

Saks sale is back up: http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/sear...18049+1754&FOLDER<>folder_id=2534374306429894


----------



## Quigs

Black patent Stella $614 at Nordstrom

http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/2986637/0~2376788~6002242~6007538~6007596?mediumthumbnail=Y&siteId=BolFSqx4S4U-qKkL8m0TArKdbXPwpkrBmQ


----------



## kmroboto

Seriously reduced price! Black Ava $88 BIN on bonanzle from pf&#8217;r!

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/span...e__Marc_Jacobs_Vintage_Ava_Shoulder_Bag__tpf_


----------



## someday681

Ugh, this makes me sick to do this. Bluefly.com has a blue beat bag for $920...I'm holding it hostage in my shopping cart..I want it SO bad, but I just don't have the money for it right now. To make things worse, I have a 10% off coupon to bring it to a grand total of $835.95 with shipping.  I'm about to delete it from my shopping cart. If anyone wants my coupon code, let me know.


----------



## Mad about Bags

Resort 2007 Quilted ZC in STONE Brand New with Tags. From a TPer
$163.94  - 38 minutes to go
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200399626171&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## SomethingWitty

fayewolf said:


> Lavender Hillier (small) at nordstrom (valley fair) $266


The Hillier is still there as of this evening.
There's also a matching MbMJ Lavender clutch there for $110.


----------



## tadpolenyc

new mj items up at outnet this morning including an orange palais royal bag for $448.

http://www.theoutnet.com/Shop/Designers/Marc_Jacobs


----------



## indi3r4

Mark your calendar ladies!
Bloomies FF sale.. the only exclusion is Marc Jacobs Clothing.
http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_5NI5UrqB9...1Q-7t-nWI/s1600-h/Bloomingdales_FF2009jpg.jpg
you could also use *THANKS* for online code.


----------



## caracas

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...index=30&cmCat=cat000000cat8900735cat21000740

MARC by Marc Jacobs - Electric violet Italian leather
Classic Q Hillier Hobo 
Original:  $398.00 
Midday Dash:  $199.00 


NMF10_V0DZ1


----------



## caracas

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...index=38&cmCat=cat000000cat8900735cat21000740

MARC by Marc Jacobs - Electric violet Italian leather
Classic Q City Bag 
Original:  $428.00 
Midday Dash:  $214.00


----------



## SarahP

This is a pretty classy lookin' black venetia with ghw the chocolate suede interior. $400 OBO on bonanzle
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/fdfriedrich/items/Marc_Jacobs_Venetia___Black_w_Gold_HW


----------



## jun3machina

oh man, if i had the funds, i'd be bidding on this beauty!
indigo stella bag!
currently $100, 7 hours to go
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=390112612162&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Luv n bags

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/anteaterquaker/items/Marc_Jacobs_Quilted_Mouse_taupe_beige_Blake

So pretty - quilted Blake in mouse - BIN $499.00 OBO!


----------



## Melly

*Selma Tote in Pale Mint (Light Grey)  *
*BIN $275*

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Lt-...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item414a59f068


----------



## indi3r4

Bought my red LZW from the same seller.. and it's back up!! 
*Red Resort LZW*
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-RED...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item1c0dc1ff8f
BIN $289.99
4 days to go!


----------



## indi3r4

^same seller 
*Another Black Stardust LZW!*
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-BLA...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item1e5905fee0
BIN $349.99
4 days to go


----------



## indi3r4

*Red Python Trimmed Clutch from a fab pfer!*
http://cgi.ebay.com/Gorgeous-Rare-M...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item35a49317f7
no bid with starting bid of $111
20hrs to go


----------



## wifeyb

*from a fellow tpf'r*
*MBMJ Multi tote-greysih white*

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230395140943&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
current bid $35 ends in 13 hours!!


----------



## Luv n bags

HTF Metallic grey stam - BIN $548.99!

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-Qui...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3357413be6


----------



## jun3machina

black baby icey stam
currently $251, 1 hour 44 minutes left





http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140356975016&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

baby stam in bordeaux icey
currently $375
8 hours to go




http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150386041147&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

black icey venetia
start bid $299, no bids yet
9 hours to go




http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220505842934&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## browneyesblue

*Jumbo Waves Slash Clutch Gray NWT! Fab tPFer!!
BIN $675.00!!!!! Current bid $51.00 (reserve not met)
Auction ends Nov.15th Great Deal!*






http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...m&item=220507736614&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## smooches

NM Last Call had 2 (maybe 3) bags that look like this one but they were white with gold piping and gold studs on the front. They are on the clearance table at ~$785 with an extra 50% off so about $390. This was Sunday 11-8-09 around noon.


----------



## blackonmaroon

*Bordeaux Angela*

Gently used with no signs of wear
$649 OBO
4+ days remaining

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-BOR...WH_Handbags?hash=item35a4c68bbb#ht_805wt_1165


----------



## matchka

Neimans Evening Dash.......

Quite a few MBMJ bags at 50% off!  

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...papalima@sysdyn.com&ecid=NMEC110909MiddayDash


----------



## bellagem

http://www.bagborroworsteal.com/ui/browse?nodeId=1761&attributes=Brand&values=Marc Jacobs


40% off and only 1 left


----------



## AbbytheBT

Gosh I love the Christy and it's Yogurt!!!! for BIN $330
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-CHR...286.m7QQ_trkparmsZalgo=LVI&itu=UCI&otn=3&ps=6


----------



## spaceyjacy

Westfield mall(Farmington) Nordstroms has the following on the sale table:
Damen bowler in black and white: $777
MBMJ Lavender Dr. Groovy $329

ANd just in case anyone is wondering for price matching reasons, there are apparently NO large singles left in the Nordies system. I checked this afternoon, and looks like nada


----------



## dyyong

she's so pretty;
Marc Jacobs Denim Quilted Venetia Satchel Bag
http://www.yoogiscloset.com/marc-jacobs-denim-quilted-venetia-satchel-bag.aspx


----------



## pursemonkey

MbMJ clothing, shoes and accessories on Ruelala.
http://www.ruelala.com/event/all/19495#


----------



## indi3r4

*Classic Hobo in Cocoa*
http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-MARC-JACOBS...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3a54a32e1c
BIN $639.99 OBO
28 days to go


----------



## indi3r4

*Baby aidan in faded aluminum* (note: denim color transfer)
http://cgi.ebay.com/marc-by-marc-ja...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item1c0dd43f41
BIN $200
3 days to go


----------



## indi3r4

*Fuschia Material Girl Clutch*
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Mat...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item255729dd60
current bid of $184.99
12 hrs to go


----------



## oopsmyshoes

Select MJ & MbMJ clothing up to 40% off at NM. Valid until 11/12/09 @ 6AM CT.
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...13760732&masterId=cat19570735&navAction=index


----------



## indi3r4

*Sky Blue Patent ZC*
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Zip...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item45ef1844ab
current bid of $103.49
19 hrs to go


----------



## indi3r4

*Bronze single from a fabulous PFer!*
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-BRO...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item4cebde3513
starting bid of $229 or BIN $259
1++ day to go


----------



## indi3r4

*Grey Mercer Peet Tote*
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Gre...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item45ef1c1408
BIN $685
1++ day to go


----------



## indi3r4

several beauties from a lovely pfer's booth on bonanzle..

*Small MP in Pale Grey*
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/anteaterquaker/items/NWT_Marc_Jacobs_multi_pocket_in_pale_grey
BIN $499 OBO

*Grey Lily Satchel*
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/anteaterquaker/items/Excellent_Marc_jacobs_lily_satchel_in_grey
BIN $389 OBO

*Saffron ZC*
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/anteaterquaker/items/Marc_jacobs_Safron_Zip_clutch__wallet__NWT
BIN $300 OBO

*Quilted Blake in Mouse* (be still my beating heart!!)
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/anteaterquaker/items/Marc_Jacobs_Quilted_Mouse_taupe_beige_Blake
BIN $499 OBO


----------



## indi3r4

gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous!
*Black Bianca*
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/kiara58/items/NWT_Auth_Marc_Jacobs_Black_Leather_Bianca_Bag__2850__
$825 OBO


----------



## matchka

Quite a few MBMJ bags just went on sale @ *Bergdorf's* for about 40% off.  

Sale also includes MBMJ clothes...

Here is the link to the bags:

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/common/store/catalog/templates/ET1.jhtml?No=0&N=4294967071&st=s


----------



## dyyong

there are some mackenzie's on NM Last Call, Tanger Outlet, Deer Park, NY
here are the phone number; 631.242.6454

here's the link to NM LAST CALL current event;

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/info/lastcall.jhtml?storeId=210/DR&icid=LCCDeerPark


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

For NYers: At filene's basement in Union Sq. they has a white with silver hardware venetia, and a pink with silver (I think cherry blossom?) venetia for $399 with an extra 30% off !


----------



## Awwgeez

Marc Jacobs Denim Large MP
$385 BIN or Best Offer
4+ days
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-Lar...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item33576a07c3


----------



## someday681

Plaza Too has all their MJ bags marked down, including a little stam, stardust stam, blake, angela, and memphis jenna.  http://www.plazatoo.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=designer&Store_Code=PT&vendor_code=JACOBS


----------



## krezz

BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> For NYers: At filene's basement in Union Sq. they has a white with silver hardware venetia, and a pink with silver (I think cherry blossom?) venetia for $399 with an extra 30% off !



These are NOT Venetias, or MJs for that matter.  They are from a so-called "Italian designer."


----------



## bellagem

Check out the croc of q Linda in cream that they have:

http://www.plazatoo.com/127383-NOSIZE.html


and the one that bloomingdales carries:

http://www1.bloomingdales.com/catal...47&CategoryID=17339&PageID=17339*1*96*-1*-1*1


The marc jacobs metal logo is a different color. So what's up with that?


----------



## spaceyjacy

Breaking sale table news from Nordstrom westfarms(Farmington CT)

Faridah in sage: $299
Mevie in sage: $245


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

krezz said:


> These are NOT Venetias, or MJs for that matter.  They are from a so-called "Italian designer."



Really?  I didnt take them out and look at them but they we definitely being sold as MJ the day I was there...


----------



## jun3machina

goodness. i want this something bad!
someone get it! ush:
mercer MP in merlot
currently $149
1 hour 20 minutes left
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160376599242&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## beating<3baby

it's back again!

R07 stone quilted zc. Current bid £102. Ends in just over 2 hours
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Marc-Jacobs-q...ptZWomen_s_Accessories_UK?hash=item2ea8fc5a75


----------



## jun3machina

OMg, another large black caroline bag
currently $67, 2 hours 50 minutes left
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Bag...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2303c8d6e9
slight frame and bottom corner wear, but i bet some leather conditioner and black she polish would work wonders...


----------



## jun3machina

washed rose (?) or bark blake
currently $79, 2 hours 50 minutes left
http://cgi.ebay.com/Nice-MARC-JACOB...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3ca73a84fb


----------



## indi3r4

*Deep Plum Bombay Satchel*
http://cgi.ebay.com/New-MARC-By-MAR...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item35a4f30962
BIN $299 OBO
29 days to go


----------



## indi3r4

*Black small single*
BIN $419
http://cgi.ebay.com/Brand-new-in-bo...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item1e592ee194
6++ days


----------



## Mad about Bags

Rare Pale Mint (light grey) Selma Tote, suede lining, RRP $1100
Currently $210, 3+Days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Lt-...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item414a897ad5

In excellent condition.


----------



## smooches

I saw the Marc Jacobs for Waterford crystal bowls and a water pitcher at TJ Maxx.  They were still pricey, $30 for a candy dish, $90 for a larger bowl, $60 for the water pitcher.


----------



## jun3machina

gorgeous teal stam
start bid $399, BIN $800
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Tea...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3efa47777f






same seller, so cool dark plum sweetie pouch
BIN $175
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Swe...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3efa478025


----------



## jun3machina

while i think the scarf is killing the bag...
cute eggplant mini quinn
30 minutes to go, currently $41
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-HAN...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item439b56a767


----------



## jun3machina

red downtown (?) stella
start bid $249, 12 hours left
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Ste...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2a0298c7aa


----------



## jun3machina

fun fabric (like a satin) hillier
currently $99, 13 hours left
http://cgi.ebay.com/100-AUTH-Marc-b...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item53de017f48


----------



## jun3machina

electric blue christy
start bid $249
15 hours to go
wear on bottom, may want to request additional pics
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-CHR...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3ca752d00c


----------



## jun3machina

cool as heck random safety pin bag (i have no clue what it's called)
currently $280
http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Marc-...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item45ef277592


----------



## jun3machina

dear god, i die! 
rare hunter green boutique exclusive MELROSE BAG!!!
green pony fur 
UGH! it's killing me, a PFer must get this!
currently $109.50, 1 day 12 hours left
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacob-Auth...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item45ef2b3c41


----------



## jun3machina

white ava bag, adorable orange suede lining and topstitching
BIN $159
http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-MARC-...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item414a8c237d


----------



## jun3machina

MJ barrel bag from a sweet PFer
start bid $117.20, 10% of sales goes to ASPCA to help fight cruelty to animals
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-cam...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3a54c9d804


----------



## jun3machina

apricot colorblock clutch
start bid $350
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-APR...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item53de08ef5f


----------



## blackonmaroon

Some pretty and relatively rare Patchwork ZCs:

*Blush*
Pre-owned with no signs of wear
$198 OBO
8+ days remaining
http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-Marc-Jacob...ultDomain_0?hash=item414a9a8630#ht_500wt_1182

*Cherrytart*
NWT
$219.99 BIN
5+ days remaining
http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-Marc-Jacob...ultDomain_0?hash=item4a9c509bb9#ht_500wt_1182

*Peanut*
New
$239.99 BIN or $199.99 starting bid
1 day remaining
http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Marc-Jacobs...ltDomain_0?hash=item2ea911e042#ht_1083wt_1165


----------



## iluvmybags

If you missed them the first time, you've got another chance!!

*F/W09 Large Zip Wallet, Red - NWT*
$289.99
4+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-RED-LARGE-ZIP-WALLET-FALL-WINTER-09-NEW_W0QQitemZ130345538025QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item1e593311e9






*F/W Stardust large Zip Wallet, Black - NWT*
$349.99 BIN
4+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-BLACK-LARGE-ZIP-WALLET-FALL-WINTER-09-NEW_W0QQitemZ130345537883QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item1e5933115b


----------



## Meta

If only I have the funds, I'd snap this one up! ush: The laser-cut swirl of leather is just 

Jumbo Waves Slash Clutch in gorgeous grey!
BIN $605 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220511315968&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## handbaglover13

iluvmybags said:


> If you missed them the first time, you've got another chance!!
> 
> *F/W09 Large Zip Wallet, Red - NWT*
> $289.99
> 4+ days
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-RED...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item1e593311e9
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *F/W Stardust large Zip Wallet, Black - NWT*
> $349.99 BIN
> 4+ days
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-BLA...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item1e5933115b



ARGH ..Missed the black stardust wallet, was checking this seller daily too


----------



## iluvmybags

One week only starting Thursday, 11/19
Barneys Private Sale 
Save up to 40%

I don't know if MJ is included or excluded, but these are usually pretty good sales (I bought my Mercer EW Tote during one of these sales!!)


----------



## Meta

^Is that online or in-store only? :wondering


----------



## iluvmybags

weN84 said:


> ^Is that online or in-store only? :wondering


there's no code or anything & it doesn't say but I think it might be in stores only - they do charge sends however (and pre-sales).  

I also forgot to mention that you'll get an addtl 10% off if you open a charge (existing card holders "earn free stuff"!)


----------



## iluvmybags

iluvmybags said:


> One week only starting Thursday, 11/19
> Barneys Private Sale
> Save up to 40%
> 
> I don't know if MJ is included or excluded, but these are usually pretty good sales (I bought my Mercer EW Tote during one of these sales!!)


Ahhh, Love Barneys!!! ()
After making a few phone calls, it appears that MJ is NOT included in this sale. Apparently, the Private Sale is just another word for "1st markdowns" (they call it "private" because not everyone knows about it!!)  One SA said they think that a few MJ pieces will get marked down on the 26th, but most of them won't happen til the beginning of December

I don't know about MbyMJ - it might worth a phone call if there's something you're looking for.

Sorry about that


----------



## iluvmybags

S07 Hudson, Military (Red Leather Lining) - NWT
currently $$695
$795 BIN
9+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Marc-Jacobs-MJ-Military-Brown-Hudson-Bag_W0QQitemZ400086317087QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item5d2700b81f

Same seller has a F06 Chili Hudson (canvas/leather lined) - gently used
Currently $695
$795 BIN
9+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Marc-Jacobs-MJ-Chile-Brown-Hudson-Bag_W0QQitemZ400086317614QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item5d2700ba2e


----------



## jun3machina

gorgeous red angela bag from a wonderful PFer
$639 (full price in stores! $950 right now retail)
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-BOR...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item35a4ecf389


----------



## Luv n bags

Who's looking for a red single?  BIN $429!

http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-Marc-Jacobs...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item1e59367754


----------



## indi3r4

*another Black Small Single*
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260506908768&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
current bid at $310
21++ hrs to go


----------



## karmenzsofia

Whoa!
MARC JACOBS Sethi Stripe ELISE Tote Bag Black S 08 NWT, BIN: $499

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=390120506203&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1123


----------



## iluvmybags

handbaglover13 said:


> ARGH ..Missed the black stardust wallet, was checking this seller daily too


you've got another chance!!!

*F09 Stardust LZW, Black -- NWT*
$349.99 BIN
4+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-BLA...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2a02bd0ef6


----------



## iluvmybags

*F04 Venetia, Indigo - gently used*
$399

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/Melly_Ann/items/Marc_Jacobs_Venetia_in_Indigo___RARE_


----------



## iluvmybags

WOW! This is amazing!!

*S04 Soft Calf Blake, Ferrari Red - NWT*
$425 or BEST OFFER

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/Gung/items/NWT_Marc_Jacobs_Blake_in_Ferrari_Red


----------



## iluvmybags

^^Same Seller

*R09 Small Single, Red - NWT*
$399 or BEST OFFER

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/Gung/items/NWT_Marc_Jacobs_Single_in_Red


----------



## mjsmurf77

The Michigan Ave. Nordstrom in Chicago is doing a pre-sale for its post-Thanksgiving sale. A TON of MJ is 40% off--a blue stardust stam, a navy memphis leslie (from spring), a black memphis stam (from fall) plus a few zip clutches, small singles, cartoon paisley bags, brunas...it's worth a call if you're looking for something specific!


----------



## browneyesblue

*Get it While You Can! Lowered Price! BIN $485*!
*Less than 12 Hours Left!!!*



weN84 said:


> If only I have the funds, I'd snap this one up! ush: The laser-cut swirl of leather is just
> 
> Jumbo Waves Slash Clutch in gorgeous grey!
> BIN $605
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220511315968&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## satinchic20

Please girls will someone help me to find Marc Jacobs SA in USA or in Europe. If you are able to please help me. 
Or PM me:TIA.Love


----------



## msohm

mjsmurf77 said:


> The Michigan Ave. Nordstrom in Chicago is doing a pre-sale for its post-Thanksgiving sale. A TON of MJ is 40% off--a blue stardust stam, a navy memphis leslie (from spring), a black memphis stam (from fall) plus a few zip clutches, small singles, cartoon paisley bags, brunas...it's worth a call if you're looking for something specific!



^^ Adding to this.

The blue and violet small singles are available for pre-sale for $315. There are only 6-7 blue ones left at Nordies nationwide.


----------



## Meta

Elise in rare and HTF Brick Red
$359.99 OBO
http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-MARC-...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item4a9c5060b5







MbyMJ Turnlock Posh Dot in Sunshine
$359.99 OBO
http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-MARC-by-Ma...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item4a9c506cde






Patchwork ZC in Cherrytart
$199.99 OBO
http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-Marc-Jacob...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item4a9c509bb9






Vintage MJ handbag in red
$69.99 OBO
http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-Marc-Jacob...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item4a9c507fe9


----------



## anne1218

somebody grab this...quick!

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...D0%26N%3D4294967189%26st%3Ds%26pageSize%3D160


----------



## pigalle74

Bloomingdales is having a pre-sale (30%) plus $15 B-money for $100- the bags are available for pickup on 11/24- I saw small cecilia, small red venetia(?) and a few other classic black bags..


----------



## grace7

pre-sale bags at saks nyc fifth ave, 40% off. i do not have any other details other than they are doing pre-sale now.


----------



## Luv n bags

A classic black baby stam from a lovely tpf'er - $345 obo!

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/blackonmaroon/items/Marc_Jacobs_Little_Stam_in_Black_w__Gold_Hardware


----------



## jun3machina

good pre-used started ZC
BIN $70
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Cla...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item4a9c70e445


----------



## jun3machina

18 hours to go
ostrich and coated jute mina
http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-MARC-JACOBS...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item518dbf80d9


----------



## jun3machina

black stella
has a tiny bit of damage
$24, 19 hours to go
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-BLA...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3a54d701da


----------



## jun3machina

mint zoe turnlock bag
$40.50, 19 hours to go
http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-MARC-JACOB...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item45ef3f570f


----------



## jun3machina

capra
$67.88
20 hours to go




http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-BLA...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item20ae2053f1


----------



## bellagem

Do you think the red Blake is real? anyone bought a bag from her before? sorry, I'm just a little nervous about buying bags from an online seller.


----------



## iluvmybags

bellagem said:


> Do you think the red Blake is real? anyone bought a bag from her before? sorry, I'm just a little nervous about buying bags from an online seller.



you need to post all authenticity questions here:
http://forum.purseblog.com/marc-jacobs/authenticate-this-marc-jacobs-528490-3.html

(but if it's been posted here someone should have already authenticated it or the poster knows that it's authentic)


----------



## spaceyjacy

Breaking sale table news from Nordstrom westfarms(Farmington CT)
860-521-9090 ext 1250

MJ available for presale:
Stardust Stam in blue
Stardust Beat bag in blue
Bruna in fuschia
Small Single in fuschia
Brown Jen*
Black Asa
Black Angela
Black Christy
*

Going fast, and all 40% off*


----------



## Cheryl24

*Bordeaux Blake from a PF'er - $375 OBO!!*

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260511351343&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## digby723

MARC by Marc Jacobs
Totally Turnlock Hobo now $349
http://www.cusp.com/shoponline/product.aspx?folderid=/shoponline/sale/handbags&itemId=V0BRC

MARC by Marc Jacobs
Softy Zip Clutch now $119
http://www.cusp.com/shoponline/product.aspx?folderid=/shoponline/sale/handbags&itemId=V09B9

MARC by Marc Jacobs
Classic Gathered Hobo now $263
http://www.cusp.com/shoponline/product.aspx?folderid=/shoponline/sale/handbags&itemId=V0BNM

MARC by Marc Jacobs
Pretty Little Hobo Now $111
http://www.cusp.com/shoponline/product.aspx?folderid=/shoponline/sale/handbags&itemId=V0BNQ

MARC by Marc Jacobs
Posh Turn-Lock Remy Bag Now $299
http://www.cusp.com/shoponline/product.aspx?folderid=/shoponline/sale/handbags&itemId=V0BNJ

MARC by Marc Jacobs
Taby Shoulder Bag Now $227
http://www.cusp.com/shoponline/product.aspx?folderid=/shoponline/sale/handbags&itemId=V0BNF

MARC by Marc Jacobs
Totally Turnlock Posh Hobo now $300
http://www.cusp.com/shoponline/product.aspx?folderid=/shoponline/sale/handbags&itemId=V0BNH

MARC by Marc Jacobs
Pretty Nylon Tate Tote in Ruby or Blue (?) Now $132
http://www.cusp.com/shoponline/product.aspx?folderid=/shoponline/sale/handbags&itemId=V0BRX & http://www.cusp.com/shoponline/product.aspx?folderid=/shoponline/sale/handbags&itemId=V0BRP


----------



## jun3machina

please post in the authentication thread stickied at the top


----------



## jun3machina

yellow early stella
i think this might be the same season as that grey one that's so rare
start bid $99
10 hours to go





http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=360208593276&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## mjsmurf77

Saks 1-day sale--40% off

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/sear...8474395222441&N=1553+1754&bmUID=1259043824633


----------



## angelnyc89

Marc Jacobs
Luxe St. Mark's Quilted Python Shoulder Bag: http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...<>ast_id=1408474395222441&bmUID=1259083329690

Marc Jacobs
Palais Royal Lorna Hobo Bag: http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...<>ast_id=1408474395222441&bmUID=1259083329698


----------



## jun3machina

stardust rock bag, kinda like a baby stam
$995, sale price $696.50




http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...<>ast_id=1408474395222441&bmUID=1259083956485


----------



## jun3machina

mbmj clothes:
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/sear...8474395222441&N=1553+1614&bmUID=1259060517390


----------



## blackonmaroon

Everything 20% off shoptwigs.com with the code THANKS.  Sale ends 11/30.  They have some cute MJ bags and SLGs, including a black Kate!


----------



## matchka

MJ Collection clothes (from a few seasons back...) on Gilt

https://www.gilt.com/s/marc14


----------



## zuzu23

MJ available for about 40% off at Nordstrom Montgomery Mall (MD) 
301.365.4111 ask for Dana

Christy in black and red 
Angela in red
Asa in purple
Outsider in taupe
Beat Bag in ??
Quilted non-leather bag(s) forgot style - I think like Bruna or Kari

may have been a couple of others, but she gave info on ones she thought I'd like

still waiting on SLG discount list


----------



## matchka

*ICY ALERT!!!!*

Icy Taupe east-west little stam!!  These are quite HTF!

http://cgi.ebay.com/795-MARC-JACOBS...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item1c0e3a5bb0


----------



## indi3r4

*Black Angela*
BIN $399
http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-NWT-MARC-J...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3a55249c71
4 days to go


----------



## indi3r4

*Black Quilted Alyona from a fab PFer!*
BIN $550
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Bla...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item27ad526b6d
6 days to go


----------



## yes.please

MARC JACOBS BLAKE handbag in Bordeaux (Deep Red) and Black $594 pre-sale at Nordstrom- only one of each available.

contact Lee Harrison
Designer Handbags & Trend Accessories
Nordstrom
Aventura, Florida
305 356-6900 ext. 1255


----------



## someday681

Bloomingdales.com has some new MJ marked down.


----------



## Cheryl24

*Resort 07 Grey Large Multipocket - $400 OBO* (from a great PF'er too!)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260513126017&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## Luv n bags

Happy Thanksgiving!!

An icey petrol mp - $450!

http://stores.channeladvisor.com/fa...RC JACOBS Leather Icey Small Multipocket Hobo


----------



## iluvmybags

tigertrixie said:


> Happy Thanksgiving!!
> 
> An icey petrol mp - $450!
> 
> http://stores.channeladvisor.com/fa...RC JACOBS Leather Icey Small Multipocket Hobo



Black Friday Sale at Fashionphile
Save 10% on all purchases
Midnight to Midnight
^^ Petrol MP only $405!!

http://stores.channeladvisor.com/fashionphile/Marc Jacobs


----------



## matchka

*Black ZC* (gold HW) on sale for $265 down from $395 on this Neimans spin-off site:

http://www.cusp.com/shoponline/product.aspx?folderid=/shoponline/sale/handbags&itemid=V0BST


----------



## iluvmybags

^^Same Site

*S09 Memphis Robert Leslie, Black*
$1337 (Originally $1995)

http://www.cusp.com/shoponline/product.aspx?folderid=/shoponline/sale/handbags&itemId=V0BSL







Also, *Palais Royal "Handy" Clutch, Black*
(it's like the Marky, only not quilted)
$221 (originally $330)

http://www.cusp.com/shoponline/product.aspx?folderid=/shoponline/sale/handbags&itemId=V0BSX


----------



## matchka

*Memphis Robert Lexie Tote* in the brown color combo
Comes to around *$600*   GREAT DEAL!!!! (down from $1995!!!!)
(with the already discounted price combined with the additional 25% off added as of today)

There is only ONE of these available at the Saks in Santa Barbara, CA
805-884-9997

ETA:  Sorry I don't have a pic of it, but it is very similar to the Robert Leslie that iluv has pictured above.... about the same size but w/ different handles.....


----------



## iluvmybags

*S09 Memphis Robert Debbie, Black*
$667 (originally $995)

http://www.cusp.com/shoponline/product.aspx?folderid=/shoponline/sale/handbags&itemId=V0BSN


----------



## iluvmybags

WOW!! These are rarely marked down!!
*MbyMJ Faridah, BLACK*!!
(altho it's a pic of a brown one on the site!)
$314 (originally $448)

http://www.cusp.com/shoponline/product.aspx?folderid=/shoponline/sale/handbags&itemId=V0BRD


----------



## iluvmybags

Other *MJ (Collection) bags* reduced at CUSP:
http://www.cusp.com/shoponline/subcategory.aspx?folderId=/shoponline/sale/handbags&designer=Marc%20Jacobs&page=1

Other *MbyMJ Bags* reduced at CUSP:
http://www.cusp.com/shoponline/subcategory.aspx?folderId=/shoponline/sale/handbags&designer=MARC%20by%20Marc%20Jacobs&page=1


----------



## iluvmybags

Barneys Online has the following bags marked down:
http://www.barneys.com/Handbags/HANDB01,default,sc.html?prefn1=designer&prefv1=Marc%20Jacobs&start=0&sz=28

F09 Quilted Stam, Blue - $799 (orig $1350)
S09 Memphis Robert Leslie, Python (Yellow & Green) - $2519 (orig $4200)
S09 Memphis Robert Leslie (Black & Navy) - $1199 (orig $1995)
S09 Memphis Robert Jennifer, Python Red - $2039 (orig $3400)
S09 Memphie Robert Jennifer, Black - $1199 (orig $1995)
F09 Mini Iggy, Cartoon Paisley (Lavender & Yellow) - $839 (orig $1395)
F09 Iggy Misfit, Cartoon Paisley Green - $779 (orig $1295)
F09 Laser Jac Mini Msgr, Green - $689 (orig $1150)
F09 Laser Flash Full Shoulder (Cream & Black) - $1199 (orig $1995)
S09 Grainne Multi-Flap, Black - $779 (orig $1295)


----------



## Beach Bum

*just a reminder!!!!--****no chatter in this thread please!*****


----------



## indi3r4

*Black Jersey Stam*
BIN $599 OBO
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Qui...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item255786f260
4 days to go


----------



## indi3r4

*Dijon Hutton Clutch *
http://cgi.ebay.com/1-800-NWT-Marc-...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item4cec279ba8
BIN $280.99
2 hr to go


----------



## indi3r4

*Red Adina* from a fab PFer! This could end up as a steal!!
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-Adi...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2304018075
current bid of $43 (no reserve) or BIN $449
5 hrs to go


----------



## indi3r4

*Truffle ZC*
BIN $299 OBO
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Qui...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item25577dd4b9
1++ day to go


----------



## indi3r4

Seller got several SLGs!

*Natural Key Pouch*
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/fash...LEATHER_KEY_POUCH_COIN_PURSE_WALLET___BAG_NWT
BIN $69
*
Red Mercer ZC*
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/fash...S_RED_LEATHER_ZIP_CLUTCH_WALLET__DUST_BAG_NWT
BIN $235
*
Truffle Wallet*
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/fash...S_QUILTED_BROWN_TRUFFLE_CLUTCH_WALLET_BAG_NWT
BIN $235

*Black Quilted ZC*
BIN $319 OBO
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/fash...LTED_BLACK_ZIP_CLUTCH_WALLET_W__DUST_BAG__450

*Plum ZC*
BIN $225 OBO
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/fash...ILTED_PLUM_ZIP_CLUTCH_WALLET_W__DUST_BAG__450

*Gold ZC*
BIN $235
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/fash...BS_QUILTED_GOLD_ZIP_CLUTCH_WALLET_W__BAG__450

*Cherry Blossom ZC*
BIN $225
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/fash...m_Pink_Zip_Clutch_Wallet___Bag_unique_6245896


----------



## indi3r4

*Black Petal to Metal Sasha!*
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/shal...COBS__Petal_to_the_Metal___Sasha__Hobo_in_Bla
BIN $335


----------



## indi3r4

*Bordeaux Angela from a super sweet PFer!* 
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/ashleysue/items/MARC_JACOBS_BORDEAUX_ANGELA_HOBO_BAG_PURSE
BIN $599 OBO

or through ebay

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-BOR...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item35a5372ac5


----------



## iluvmybags

There's only 9+ hours left on this rare beauty!!

*F04 Small Multi-Pocket, Indigo Blue - NWT*
Currently $105.99 (w/FREE SHIPPING!!)

http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-100-Real-Marc-Jacobs-Multi-Pocket-HandBag-In-Navy_W0QQitemZ170410523754QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item27ad423c6a


----------



## iluvmybags

Only 13+ Hours left on this beauty!!

*S09 Quilted Metallic Stam, Fuchsia - gently used*
currently $177.50

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-hot-pink-stam-bag_W0QQitemZ200409428710QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2ea95532e6


----------



## iluvmybags

Only 13+ Hours left

*F08 Mixed Quilt Mayfair, Ivory - NWT*
Currently $152.50

http://cgi.ebay.com/100-Authentic-Brand-New-Marc-Jacobs-Ivory-Handbag_W0QQitemZ290374007019QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item439ba3b8eb


----------



## iluvmybags

16+ Hours left

*F08 Sethi Stripes Elise Bowler, Brown -- gently used*
currently $62 (NO RESERVE!)

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-STRIPED-LEATHER-MEDIUM-TOTE-HANDBAG_W0QQitemZ200409483161QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2ea9560799


----------



## iluvmybags

16+ Hours to go

*F08 Quilted Reena, Brown - gently used*
Currently $36 (NO RESERVE!)

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-QUILTED-DK-BROWN-LEATHER-REENA-TOTE-HANDBAG_W0QQitemZ200409483284QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2ea9560814


----------



## iluvmybags

16+ Hours

*S06 "Mia" Hobo, Apple Green - gently used*
currently $61 (Reserve NOT Met)

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-MARC-JACOBS-AVACADO-GREEN-LEATHER-HOBO-BAG_W0QQitemZ350283171252QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item518e8105b4


----------



## iluvmybags

20+ Hours to go

*"Vintage" Large MP, Black - gently used*
(pin-striped canvas lining)
Currently $86

http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-MARC-JACOBS-Multipocket-Hobo-Black-Leather-Handbag_W0QQitemZ260510801022QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3ca7a75c7e


----------



## Luv n bags

Baby stam in topaz - $345 obo

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/haiguyz/items/Marc_Jacobs_Topaz_Baby_Stam


----------



## mjsmurf77

Marc by Marc Jacobs sunglasses--all styles $39.99 at 6pm.com today!
http://www.6pm.com/search/brand/905/filter/categoryFacet/"Eyewear"/gender/"Womens"


----------



## jun3machina

I'm so jealous if these fit you!
MBMJ strap punker boots (i had these in red but they were too small)
done out of lambskin leather
38 euro
US 7.5
currently $45, 8 hours left
gently worn, had a strap reglued
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-Bla...ItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item23040f35c1


----------



## jun3machina

another gorgeous pair of shoes that dont fit me ush:
start bid $99, BIN $150
size 37.5, US 7
10 hours to go
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-SPA...ItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item1e59457a69


----------



## kiss_p

Neiman Marcus, Tyson Galleria, VA had the stardust cecilia in clay and the regular cecilia in violet on the sale table.  They're 33% off of the original price.


----------



## niseixtenshi

Black Christy @ Nordstroms $594.90

http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3013862?Category=&Search=True&SearchType=keywordsearch&keyword=marc+jacobs+christy&origin=searchresults


----------



## indi3r4

*Olive ZC*
BIN $179.99
http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Marc-...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item4a9ca386b7
4++ days


----------



## indi3r4

*Sap Green Venetia*
BIN $299.99
http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Marc-...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item4a9ca3d96b
4++ days


----------



## duver

Blake - Navy
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Bla...WH_Handbags?hash=item1e594c8ebd#ht_682wt_1011

TIA!

Sorry, I meant to post this in the "Authenticate this". I had 2 windows opened and pasted it into the wrong one.


----------



## iluvmybags

JOSEPH's

*Quilted Kristina, Violet*
$660.90 (originally $895)

http://www.josephstores.com/shoe-item.asp?action=ADD&item=MJAC392020&skip=&viewall=


----------



## jun3machina

gorgeous ava bag! this would be such a great gift, the price is insane! and it's from a sweet PFer no less!
$88 BIN!!
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/span...e__Marc_Jacobs_Vintage_Ava_Shoulder_Bag__tpf_


----------



## oopsmyshoes

*MJ Rockabilly bag on sale at NAP for $810!*

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/48775


----------



## hpatosu

there are some MBMJ bags off 50% on Net A Porter.com. beautiful red Large Salma Satchel for $210, Lil' Riz hoho for $215....
http://www.net-a-porter.com/Shop/Designers/Marc_by_Marc_Jacobs/Bags


----------



## someday681

Shoptwigs.com has 20% off everything...code is THANKS ends tomorrow.


----------



## wifeyb

*graphite Zip Clutch $185 OBO*
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/kitcat2/items/Marc_Jacobs_Zip_Clutch__HTF_GRAPHITE


----------



## iluvmybags

Bing.com Cash Back is 10%!!
http://www.bing.com/search?q=camera+lens&go=&form=QBLH&qs=n


----------



## iluvmybags

*F05 (Pony Hair??) Zebra Printed Cammie, gently used*
currently $59.99 (no reserve)
$175 BIN (don't forget - 10% cash back = $17.50!!)
(and DOUBLE ebay Bucks TODAY ONLY!!)
2+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Marc-Jacobs-Zebra-Calfskin-Cammie-Bag-Purse_W0QQitemZ320454925881QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item4a9c9a1e39


----------



## iluvmybags

*Venetia, Sap Green - gently used*
currently $149.99
$299.99 BIN (10% cash back = $29.99)
(and double eBay Bucks TODAY ONLY!!)
4+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Marc-Jacobs-Sap-Green-Venetia-Bag-Satchel_W0QQitemZ320455563627QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item4a9ca3d96b


----------



## iluvmybags

iluvmybags said:


> Bing.com Cash Back is 10%!!
> http://www.bing.com/search?q=camera+lens&go=&form=QBLH&qs=n



AND..... One Day Only (11/30/09) *DOUBLE *Your eBay Bucks!!


----------



## iluvmybags

Only 3+ Hours to go
(in need of some rehab, but a gorgeous color nonetheless!)

*F04 Long Wallet, Washed Rose - previously carried w/some wear*
currently $20
$40 BIN ($10% cash back ($4) and DOUBLE eBay Bucks!)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280428120886&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## iluvmybags

I'm broke - otherwise, I'd snatch this up since the Lg MP didn't work out for me

*R05 Venetia, Denim - gently used*
currently $325
$360 BIN (10% cash back = $36 & Double eBay Bucks Today Only!)
3+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300371434104&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## iluvmybags

*F04 Soft Satchel, Bordeaux - gently used*
$349 BIN (10% cash back = $34.90 & $13.96 in eBay Bucks (Double Bucks today only!)
23+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=390122491363&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## JAP4life

*HTF Venetia in Indigo from a lovely PF'er*

*BIN of $399*

*Ends in 6 days!*

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Venetia-in-Indigo-RARE_W0QQitemZ290375895167QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item439bc0887f




*
The seller has it listed on Bonanzle as well, for $350!*
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/Melly_Ann/items/Marc_Jacobs_Venetia_in_Indigo___RARE_


----------



## dyyong

Bloomingdale's is having Take $50 Off When You Spend $250 Or More TODAY ONLINE ONLY


----------



## Amagoodkid

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270490947281&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

It ends soon! Please authenticate.


----------



## pursemonkey

Amagoodkid said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270490947281&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> It ends soon! Please authenticate.


 
Try posting this in the Authenticate This thread. This thread is only for posting deals that have already been deemed authentic.


----------



## jun3machina

light petrol easy wallet
BIN $220
http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-Marc-Jacobs...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item2ea968243b


----------



## jun3machina

just a quick note, ebay bucks is doubled today for those enrolled in it.


----------



## jun3machina

topaz baby stam!
BIN $345 (bing.com is at 10% and ebay bucks is double today!)
has slight corner wear (check pics)
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Top...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item19b831e3ed


----------



## jun3machina

so cool dark plum stella bag
BIN $300 (bing.com & ebay bucks = uber cheap!)
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Lea...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item19b831ea7f


----------



## mjsmurf77

Michigan Ave. Neiman Marcus in Chicago has a black Beat bag and purple Beat bag for about $770 and pink Wrath bag for about $1100. 
312-642-5900


----------



## anteaterquaker

saks phoenix have quite a few Mj at 40% off as of this evening, there was a fuschia bruna, some single, blake, angela, stam,etc.


----------



## pursemonkey

Cusp online has some MJ and MbMJ bags marked down:

http://www.cusp.com/shoponline/subc...ine/sale/handbags&designer=Marc Jacobs&page=1


http://www.cusp.com/shoponline/subc.../handbags&designer=MARC by Marc Jacobs&page=1


----------



## blackonmaroon

*Little Lou in Black*

$299 OBO with free shipping
6+ days remaining

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Lit...WH_Handbags?hash=item4cec5841b8#ht_853wt_1165

Same seller:
*"Vintage" Stella in Teal*

$500 OBO with free shipping
6+ days remaining

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Pea...WH_Handbags?hash=item4cec58cae7#ht_984wt_1165


----------



## iluvmybags

blackonmaroon said:


> Same seller:
> *"Vintage" Stella in Teal*
> 
> $500 OBO with free shipping
> 6+ days remaining
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Pea...WH_Handbags?hash=item4cec58cae7#ht_984wt_1165



this is actually $400 or Best Offer


----------



## iluvmybags

Not really a deal, but since these won't be marked down and/or are sold out at most places, it's a chance to get one

*F09 Large Single, Black - NWT*
$625 BIN (Bing Cash Back is still 10% ($62.50) = $562.50)
4+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-MARC-JACOBS-QUILTED-LARGE-SINGLE-BLACK-BAG-PURSE_W0QQitemZ200413037104QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2ea98c4230


----------



## oopsmyshoes

barneys website has a bunch of MJ bags up to 40% off

http://www.barneys.com/Handbags + Accessories/SALEHANDACCESS,default,sc.html?start=0&sz=41


----------



## SomethingWitty

St Marks Quilted Python $1332 (40% off $2200) on Saks.com


----------



## iluvmybags

This is actually on Bonanzle for $50 less ($575)
(which is more than the 10% cash back)
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/jual2/items/NWT_MARC_JACOBS_QUILTED_LARGE_SINGLE_BLACK_BAG_PURSE



iluvmybags said:


> Not really a deal, but since these won't be marked down and/or are sold out at most places, it's a chance to get one
> 
> *F09 Large Single, Black - NWT*
> $625 BIN (Bing Cash Back is still 10% ($62.50) = $562.50)
> 4+ days
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-MARC-JACOBS...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2ea98c4230


----------



## LilahBelle

Neiman Marcus have a heap of bags on sale:

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/search.jhtml?No=0&N=4294965052&st=s


----------



## hotstar16

I've been searching everywhere for the SD cecilia in blue to no avail.  Just snapped up a clay one that popped up on Nordie's website for 40% off 
Was still searching for the blue when I stumbled upon this...

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...408474399545537&bmUID=1259766948391&ev19=1:11

The purple one is 40% off I believe.  Its a gorgeous color and I would've jumped on it if I didnt already have so many purple bags...


----------



## dyyong

there's a Small Black Lola on 40% off at Saks at Walt Whitman Mall
ask for SA Vanessa


----------



## LilahBelle

Madison Los Angeles has the Kate for only $665!! (30% off)

http://madisonlosangeles.com/scripts/prodView.asp?idproduct=10470


----------



## anteaterquaker

barneys new york is having a sale, quite a few nice things, 

http://www.barneys.com/Handbags + Accessories/SALEHANDACCESS,default,sc.html?start=0&sz=37


----------



## dyyong

I die!!! for those who's after CLAY SD Cecilia  $884.90   

http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3062448...ries+>+Designer+Handbags&origin=searchresults


----------



## LilahBelle

From the same seller a few of us have gotten LZWs from:

MARC JACOBS RED LARGE ZIP WALLET FALL/WINTER 09 NEW
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-RED...WH_Handbags?hash=item1c0e6a1692#ht_500wt_1054


----------



## blackonmaroon

Large Cartoon Paisley Scarf in Black & White at Saks.com:

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...folder_id=282574492693981&bmUID=1259814600186

$270 with free shipping code HOLIDAY9 and double SaksFirst points!


----------



## mangojasmine

There is a twisted? Dr Q Groovee in the light Salmon coral color 50% off at Macys in Monterey. I haven't been following the Groovee's ( I say twisted bc it has an additional cross shoulder strap). but this one... Wow! I spied it on the clearance table from 20 feet away! It is $250 from $500. But it doesn't stop there, with the friends & family discount, ( which I tested & is applicable) it comes down to $200  I don't know if this is a great price, but couldn't hurt to put it out there for us purse fanatics 
I put it on hold until the end of the night so it will still be there tomorrow.
I'll attach a pic!


----------



## indi3r4

Not as good as saks sale but still a sale! 
*Cartoon Paisley Silk Scarf*
$99
http://www.barneys.com/Cartoon Paisley Scarf/500141233,default,pd.html

*Swirl Paisley Silk Scarf*
$99
http://www.barneys.com/Swirl Paisley Scarf/500141228,default,pd.html

they don't have the large cashmere ones online but that is onsale as well for $299..


----------



## dyyong

little lola in bordeaux at saks for $525

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...408474395222441&bmUID=1259900411293&ev19=1:15


----------



## goslim

Ebay Bing cashback is now 15% with code nintendo wii....get your MJ purses now, ladies....=)


----------



## angelnyc89

Marc by Marc Jacobs Classic Q City Bag Black: http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...index=21&cmCat=cat000000cat8900735cat21000740

Theres a Nemin Marcus midday dash & they have some other MbMJ stuff too!


----------



## selmom07

The best SA in Chicago (MbMJ boutique) has alerted me of the only-left-in-existence purple St. Marks Stam coming his way.   If anyone is interested in buying it, PM me and I'll send you his contact info.  It will be full price, but one of only 2 or 3 on the planet ever made--a true treasure.

(I think Tad owns one of the other ones, right Tad?)


----------



## kiss_p

Today - Nordstrom, Tyson Corner, VA had a navy Robert Leslie and a memphis stam in purple on the sale table for 40% off of the original price.


----------



## handbaglover13

Today at Nordstroms, Short Hills, NJ there was:
Damen Quilted Bowler (think that's the name) in an off-white-ish color for $769.90
Another Damen bag in black..similar to the bowler but longer in length also for $769.90
Fushia Bruna $769.90
And a Petals to Metals Sasha in Black..full price though


----------



## Luv n bags

NM's in SF had a black wrath bag on the sale table for $1202.00

There were also two yellow Robert Leslies, two brick twisted handle groovees and about five gold (lame) groovees.  I didn't look at the prices but I would guess it is 33% off regular price.


----------



## Luv n bags

tigertrixie said:


> NM's in SF had a black wrath bag on the sale table for $1202.00
> 
> There were also two yellow Robert Leslies, two brick twisted handle groovees and about five gold (lame) groovees. I didn't look at the prices but I would guess it is 33% off regular price.


 
Sorry ladies if I got your hearts pumping hard!  The bag at NMs is actually a waves bag that is on sale.  I stand corrected.


----------



## Cheryl24

Relisting for a Resort 07 Grey Large Multipocket w/ Suede Lining - *only $335 BIN!*  Less than 24 hours to go and from a fellow PF'er!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260516023139&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## iluvmybags

*F/W04 Venetia, Washed Rose - gently used*
Currently $162
$195 BIN (search "Nintendo Wii" & get 15% Cash Back from Bing.com = $165.75!)
6+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-JACOBS-Lea...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item1c0e7a2c4a


----------



## iluvmybags

*F08 Quilted Zip Clutch, Fuchsia -- gently used*
currently $150
$195 BIN (15% Bing Cash Back ($29.25) = $165.75)
5+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Fuchsia-Pink-Quilted-Zip-Clutch-Wallet_W0QQitemZ200413568519QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item2ea9945e07


----------



## iluvmybags

*Susannah Hobo, Black - gently used*
currently $75
$120 BIN (15% cash back ($18) = $102
6+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/BEAUTIFUL-MARC-JACOBS-HANDBAG-HOBO_W0QQitemZ200414253695QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2ea99ed27f


----------



## zuzu maxx

Metallic Fuschia Little Stam on sale at Diabro.net

http://diabro.net/product_info.php/cPath/192_707/products_id/17571


----------



## kimair

the wrath bags at neiman's sf are jumbo waves...and they have black and pink...$1202


----------



## dessertpouch

Popped into the SF MJ boutique on Maiden Lane today and they had a display table full of pants for $5! I'm not sure if they were men's or women's pants, but most were either size 27 or 28 in black and dark brown. The sign read, 'mole skin pants $5.'

Sorry if this info is in the wrong thread. Feel free to delete/move it elsewhere if it doesn't belong.


----------



## blackonmaroon

*Fall 05 Olive ZC*

Good condition with some signs of wear
$0.99 start bid or $150 BIN
6+ days remaining

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-Zip...H_Handbags?hash=item33581f2613#ht_4885wt_1165


----------



## blackonmaroon

*Fall 08 dark grey python-trimmed Alyona*

Gently used with no signs of wear
$1,000 OBO on Bonanzle

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/bagl...Marc_Jacobs_Alyona_Handbag_Python_trimmed_EUC


----------



## blackonmaroon

*S/S 07 Patchwork Venetia in Ivory*

Gently used with very minor sign of wear
$405 starting bid (zero bids) or $450 BIN
18+ hours remaining

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-MARC-JACOB...WH_Handbags?hash=item230423282b#ht_500wt_1182


----------



## blackonmaroon

*Fall 05 Icy Petrol Cammie*

Used with some signs of wear
Bidding at $6.05 or $400 BIN
3+ days remaining

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-ice..._Handbags?hash=item230438b64d#ht_17114wt_1165


----------



## iluvmybags

Bloomingdales on Michigan Ave in Chicago
900 North Michigan Avenue
Chicago, IL 60611
312-440-4460

Has a bunch of the Downtown Classic Zip Clutches & Key Pouches in Black
(gunmetal silver hardware) on sale for 30% off
I believe the ZCs were around $275
and the Key Pouches were around $88
(they also had a couple Continental style wallets for 30% off, but I didn't look at the price)


----------



## forenfinal

*Bark Large Multipocket Fall 2004*

http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-Marc-Jacobs-Large-Multipocket-Brown-Nickel_W0QQitemZ230404745322QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item35a531686a







Current Bid $152 
2 Hours 35 Min left...


----------



## forenfinal

*Black Sophia Silver H/W Canvas lining...*

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-BLACK-MULTI-POCKET-LEATHER-BAG_W0QQitemZ110464140436QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item19b82d0494






$100 

11 Hours 

SAME SELLER...

Seller says blush but appears to be Oatmeal to me 

*Satchel 2004*

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-blush-LEATHER-BAG_W0QQitemZ110464146224QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item19b82d1b30






$100 

11 Hours


----------



## forenfinal

*Original Cammie - Grape*






http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Marc-Jacobs-Eggplant-Smll-Handbag-Purse-Shoulderbag_W0QQitemZ310185630161QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item48388119d1

$139

19 hours left


----------



## forenfinal

2 days left

$150

*Maroon Sophia*

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-MARC-JACOBS-SOPHIA-in-PURPLE-LEATHER-MINT-CONDN_W0QQitemZ330382713019QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item4cec5820bb






Same seller...

$150

*Emerald Sophia*

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-Green-MARC-JACOBS-SOPHIA-MINT-CONDITION_W0QQitemZ330382432483QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item4cec53d8e3


----------



## browneyesblue

*Stardust Cecilia F09 Black! $995
http://stores.channeladvisor.com/fa...caTitle=MARC JACOBS Cecelia Stardust Tote Bag*


----------



## forenfinal

*VIOLET SOPHIA*

$69.99

2 Days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Sophia-Handbag-Purse_W0QQitemZ180440135133QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2a0311f5dd


----------



## forenfinal

forenfinal said:


> Seller says blush but appears to be Oatmeal to me
> 
> *Satchel 2004*
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-blu...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item19b82d1b30
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $100
> 
> 11 Hours


 
Now that I think about it this is probably Dusty Pink...


----------



## jun3machina

beth hobo bag
MBMJ
BIN $100 
has loose stitch
http://cgi.ebay.com/marc-jacobs-bro...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item4a9cdd77ac


----------



## forenfinal

*Thistle Stella---Suede Lining!*

$95

2 Days






http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-MARC-JACOBS-THISTLE-STELLA_W0QQitemZ200413892044QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2ea9994dcc


----------



## jun3machina

cognac sophia
BIN $250
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-STE...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item1e597bbd34


----------



## jun3machina

sap green blake
 BIN $249
http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-Marc-Jacob...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item1c0e890263


----------



## jun3machina

light grey ZC, sweet PFer
BIN $225
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Zip...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item33582f8775


----------



## jun3machina

supa deal! 
HTF rare graphite ZC
BIN $175
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Zip...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item33582f67ab


----------



## forenfinal

*Seafoam Hobo*

$23

2 Days

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-PALE-MINT-HANDBAG-PURSE-NR_W0QQitemZ310185237250QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item48387b1b02


----------



## thithi

bing is at 20% cashback on ebay!!  woot!!


----------



## iluvmybags

thithi said:


> bing is at 20% cashback on ebay!!  woot!!


what search thithi?
I still get 15% w/"Camera Lens", "Nintendo Wii" and/or "iPod"


----------



## goslim

Use "Panasonic" for 20% off, iluv!


----------



## jun3machina

NICE! ^ 

super duper rare FERRARI BLAKE!
BIN $549 (but with bing.com @ 20%, that's $109 back!)
http://cgi.ebay.com/RARE-Marc-Jacob...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item53de8265b8


----------



## iluvmybags

*F/W07 Patchwork Stam, Bordeaux - gently used*
(altho the tag's still attached!)
$799 BIN (Search "Panasonic" at Bing.com & get 20% Cash Back ($159.80) = $639.20!!)
or BEST OFFER
9+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-Lg-Quilted-Burgundy-Leather-Stam-Handbag_W0QQitemZ130350409257QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item1e597d6629


----------



## jun3machina

olive baby stam in python & jute
currently $315, 15 hours to go
http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Authentic-M...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2557856fe0


----------



## jun3machina

cute terrier keychain
currently $2.15
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Ter...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item45efa8327d


----------



## jun3machina

turnlock pochette in ocean
rare NWT color!
start bid $79, 18 hours to go
http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-Marc-by-Mar...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item19b83de006


----------



## jun3machina

nice billfold 
BIN $129
http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-MARC-...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item3a55721c82


----------



## jun3machina

large grey single
BIN $599 (with bing, save $120!)
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Lar...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item19b85c3140


----------



## blackonmaroon

Beat me by a second, june!


----------



## jun3machina

LOL ^ 

acid yellow teri
BIN $199
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-by-Marc-Ja...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item439bb59253


----------



## iluvmybags

FYI:  20% cash back now works with the NINTENDO WII and/or NIKON CAMERA searches
(and its no longer coming up for me w/Panasonic)

http://www.bing.com/search?q=nintendo+wii&go=&form=QBLH&qs=n


----------



## iluvmybags

HTF and rare
F08 "So Cool" Leather Agenda, Black - NWT
Currently $33.50
1+ day

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290376406615&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## jun3machina

MBMJ wristlette BIN $45
would make a fab stocking stuffer!
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-qui...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item19b7afb529


----------



## pursemonkey

Light Emerald Sophia currently at $150 w/ no bids and ten hours to go!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330382432483&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## pursemonkey

Same seller has an amethyst (I *think*) Sophia for the same starting bid w/ no bids and 30 hours to go!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330382713019&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## pursemonkey

NWT Fuschia Spring Street currently at $71 w/ 12 hours to go!!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290377031826&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## Awwgeez

pursemonkey said:


> Same seller has an amethyst (I *think*) Sophia for the same starting bid w/ no bids and 30 hours to go!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330382713019&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


 

I think this is maroon.


----------



## browneyesblue

Palais black small case 20% off! 

http://www1.bloomingdales.com/catal...ryID=18034&PageID=18034*1*24*Marc+Jacobs*-1*1


----------



## helladesigner

Stardust Small Single Crossbody in Purple - $369!
(Ships free with code, no tax outside of NY. Only 2 left! Also on Neiman's site.)

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod51910010&eItemId=prod51910010&cmCat=search&searchType=SALE&parentId=cat205700&icid=&rte=%252Fsearch.jhtml%253FN%253D0%2526st%253Ds%2526Ntt%253Dstardust%2526_requestid%253D14907


----------



## jun3machina

mbmj bag in tea leaf (?)
curently $51
2 hours left
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270494878364&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## jun3machina

brand new cammie reissue. i dont even know if this is in stores yet
BIN $175
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-CAM...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3efaeec2f1


----------



## jun3machina

rare lil' bugger
pre-stam kisslock bag...from 2004 im almost certain
$295 BIN
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Bag...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3efaefc73d


----------



## blackonmaroon

Nvm!


----------



## jun3machina

MBMJ secret garden patent hobo
BIN $48 free ship
http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-MARC-...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item33583c52be


----------



## jun3machina

daydream clutch
BIN $135
http://cgi.ebay.com/100-Authentic-M...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3ca8361194


----------



## oladushki

I am having heart palpitations -- BergdorfGoodman.com has the Violet Bruna and a few stams on sale! As well as other designer bags. http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/comm...ates/ET1.jhtml?N=4294967071&pageSize=160&st=s


----------



## jun3machina

fluo green rana pouch
 $225 BIN OBO!
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-min...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item19b864e37d


----------



## jun3machina

sunburst (?) stam
BIN $599
has slight corner wear....




http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Marc-...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2c52222c82


----------



## iluvmybags

I've never seen this before, but it would be a cute stocking stuffer!!

*Chinchilla Key Pouch w/Lizard Skin, NWT*
currently $99
$150 BIN
6+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-CHINCHILLA-FUR-WALLET-LIZARD-LEATHER-475_W0QQitemZ320459881101QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item4a9ce5ba8d


----------



## iluvmybags

*2004 Stella, Black - gently used*
(suede lining/silver hardware)
$299 BIN
29+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Italian-Black-Leather-Handbag-995_W0QQitemZ200415815026QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2ea9b6a572


----------



## iluvmybags

*R07 Quilted Baby Stam, Olive - NWT*
$599.99 BIN
or BEST OFFER
29+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Marc-Jacobs...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3a55b0258f


----------



## angelnyc89

On Portero they have a couple of things from MJ.
http://portero.com/brand/marc-jacobs.html?order=price_low&dir=asc

Marc Jacobs Petunia Pink Blake 3 Pocket Tote Bag
http://portero.com/brands/marc-jacobs/marc-jacobs-petunia-pink-blake-3-pocket-tote-bag.html


----------



## iluvmybags

ONLINE ONLY
Bloomies Tick Tock sale til 4am Thu ONLY
Spend $50-99.99, save 10%
Spend 100.00 - 149.99 save 15%
Spend $150 or more save 20%
*Use Promo Code: X30TH0VORILT at checkout*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]





[/FONT]


----------



## jun3machina

red rachel sting bag. might want to request more pics, but rare color 
currently $47.50
1 hour left
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130349355959&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## jun3machina

rare midnight teri bag
BIN $199
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230408036613&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## jun3machina

small black kate bag
BIN $165
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110466575151&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## jun3machina

black marky wallet BIN $350
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260520330469&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## jun3machina

brnze baby stam $450 BIN
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160386001447&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## jun3machina

gently used quinn in red (brick? cordovan?) MBMJ
BIN $159
(loose stitching on strap...)




http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200416426752&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## pursemonkey

Violet Sophia from a lovely PFer! BIN $199!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190357150996&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## blackonmaroon

*Fall 05 Icy ZC in Pearl*

$145 BIN
Gently used with signs of wear
3+ days remaining

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...674&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_14637wt_1165


----------



## browneyesblue

Robert Debbie black $520 (Retail $995)

https://www.shopkikionline.com/product/7385/robert-debbie-black/


----------



## browneyesblue

Robert Leslie Beige $1275 (Retail $1995)

https://www.shopkikionline.com/product/7623/robert-leslie-beige/


----------



## Luv n bags

I'll be returning a stardust Cecilia in Clay tomorrow.  Was on sale for $9xx.  Please pm me if you want me to put it on hold for you.


----------



## jun3machina

adorable vintage orange clutch
BIN $55
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Clu...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item19b87c6a7b


----------



## indi3r4

*Gorgeous Aqua Patent Stam*
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290377906353&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
current bid of $599
ends in 3 hrs


----------



## indi3r4

I would bid on this if I didn't just get something else!
*Saffron Kari*
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140364561147&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
opening bid of $575 with no bid
6hrs to go


----------



## sdkitty

San Diego Nordies today had a quilted zip clutch for 40% off...I forget the name of the color but it was kind of a fuschia.


----------



## mharvey816

NM Tysons VA has two different quilted zip clutches, $300 each. One is a berry shade and one is pinky-peach.


----------



## indi3r4

*Black Palais Royal Flat Case*
http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-Marc-Jacobs...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3a55a67c98
BIN $149.99
5 hrs to go


----------



## indi3r4

*A rare studded bangle from a fab PFer!*
http://cgi.ebay.com/Rare-Marc-Jacob...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item439bd4569a
starting bid of $50 with no bid
6 hrs to go


----------



## indi3r4

*Light Grey ZC from a sweet PFer*
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Zip...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item33582f8775
BIN $225
10 hrs to go


----------



## indi3r4

*Black Angela*
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-LAR...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3a55971931
current bid of $204.50
11 hrs to go


----------



## matchka

Nordstrom in Fashion Valley San Diego, CA has the large SD single in that fabulous blue at 40% off.


----------



## jun3machina

not sure the official name on this (amazon?)
gorgeous color
BIN $700
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Poc...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3efb0bd566


----------



## jun3machina

used wine MP
BIN $75 OBO
(slight dirt on lining)
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Han...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item1e598f8f40


----------



## jun3machina

grey birdy from a WONDERFUL PFer!!
 BIN $175
http://cgi.ebay.com/Rare-MARC-JACOB...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item335861c4d3


----------



## Melly

*Patchwork Stam in Chocolate  from a sweet tPFer
BIN $599.99 (Starting bid $449.99)*

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...0&_trksid=m38&_nkw=360215382366&_fvi=1&_rdc=1


----------



## blackonmaroon

jun3machina said:


> not sure the official name on this (amazon?)
> gorgeous color
> BIN $700
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Poc...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3efb0bd566



I believe it's the Hillary.


----------



## smooches

60% off MSRP of Marc by Marc Jacobs sunglasses and shoes at 6pm.com

http://www.6pm.com/search/brand/905/sort/price/desc


----------



## LilahBelle

The Black Stardust LZW is up on the bay again:

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-BLA..._WH_Handbags?hash=item2a0364b73c#ht_500wt_968


----------



## indi3r4

*Dark Plum Sunburst Stam All Leather Lined from a Fab PFer!
Free Matching Keypouch with BIN!*
http://cgi.ebay.com/Gorgeous-Marc-J...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2ea9dc9cea
BIN $800 OBO
6 days to go


----------



## indi3r4

*Black Petal to Metal Zip Clutch*
BIN $198
http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-Marc-by-Mar...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2c523d5f94
4 days to go


----------



## indi3r4

*Nude Large Single*
BIN $560
http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-MARC-JACOBS...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item1c0ec13aa8
4 days to go


----------



## jun3machina

RARE  lil gem, this is the perfect christmas party bag
and from a sweet PFer too
06 lil lou bag
start bid $180, BIN $220 (free ship!)
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Lit...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item4cec7dfb60


----------



## indi3r4

*Navy ZC*
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230410369025&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
starting bid of $135 with no bid
13 hrs to go


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

indi3r4 said:


> *Navy ZC*
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230410369025&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> starting bid of $135 with no bid
> 13 hrs to go



Shhh! :ninja:

lol

********************************

Very cute NWT Fuscia MP 
2 days left.
Bidding's at $ 31.99 with a reserve and a $375 BIN


----------



## spaceyjacy

I meant to post this a few days ago, but forgot. 
My Nordies(and I'm assuming all the others) has been marking down the MbMJ Totally Turnlock line in the colors from fall(Ink, Moss, Cream, Chocolate). Large and Baby Aiden, Faridah, and Benny. All 40% off. 
We have a few TT wallets in Ink on the sale table too. 

Westfarms CT Nordies is 860-521-9090


----------



## blackonmaroon

indi3r4 said:


> *Navy ZC*
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230410369025&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> starting bid of $135 with no bid
> 13 hrs to go



Does this have any additional pictures?  With just one in the listing for right now, I'd be cautious.


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

blackonmaroon said:


> Does this have any additional pictures?  With just one in the listing for right now, I'd be cautious.



I asked for additional pictures, I haven't hard back yet.


----------



## tamy

sasha in cordovan back in stock at barneys! 

http://www.barneys.com/Petal Sasha Messenger Bag/00505001323870,default,pd.html


----------



## shorti

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...%26st%3Ds%26Ntt%3Dwallet%26_requestid%3D27343

Classic Q Long Wallet on sale at neiman for $138 ($60 off)

if anyone has any other wallets deals pls post! this one is a little too bright for me =(


----------



## swan1

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...uEm=fanlire@mac.com&ecid=NMEC121809MiddayDash

Many MbMJ pieces.


----------



## someday681

If anyone is looking for the purple stardust Cecilia, Neimans has it online for the moment for $998. http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...189%2B4294965052%26st%3Ds%26_requestid%3D1786


----------



## dyyong

Red patent Elise 

http://www.yoogiscloset.com/marc-jacobs-salmon-patent-leather-elise-bag.aspx


----------



## pursemonkey

dyyong said:


> Red patent Elise
> 
> http://www.yoogiscloset.com/marc-jacobs-salmon-patent-leather-elise-bag.aspx



I think it's salmon which is more of an orange color.


----------



## dyyong

Teal Black       and thanks for collecting PM 

http://www.yoogiscloset.com/marc-jacobs-teal-classic-blake-bag.aspx


----------



## pursemonkey

Shoptwigs has 20% off sitewide with code BIGSNOW.
http://www.shoptwigs.com/HandbagsCatalog/Marc-Jacobs


----------



## iluvmybags

Here we go again!!!
Bing cash back is 10% with the following searches:
"*Xbox*" - http://www.bing.com/search?q=xbox&go=&form=QBLH&scope=web&qs=
"*Panasonic*" - http://www.bing.com/search?q=panasonic&go=&form=QBLH&scope=web&qs=n
"Playstation 3" - http://www.bing.com/search?q=playstation+3&go=&form=QBLH&scope=web&qs=n

If I find anymore, I'll let you know (BTW, Panasonic also pulled up 8% -totally random to the 10%!!)


----------



## selmom07

A bing.com search of 'Treesje" brings up 30% off at endless.com (look in the margins for this deal or at the very top).  They have lots of MbMJ stuff there--so 30% is a great savings!


----------



## hotstar16

For those of you still looking for Memphis pieces, Nordstroms in King of Prussia PA had a blue one... i think it was the Robert Jennifer bag but not 100% sure.  I didn't get to check the price since I was in a hurry but I"m assuming it was 40% off.. They also had a cartoon paisley bag in the sale section. HTH someone!


----------



## indi3r4

I was at NM SF today.. They have the Pink Wrath bag for $1200ish, Black Hillary, 2 Brown Lexie Tote..


----------



## indi3r4

*Indigo Olga Seventies Satchel*
http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-MARC-JACOB...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item1c0ee40418
BIN $450
ends in 4++ days


----------



## indi3r4

*Orchid Daydream Suvi Tote from a fab PFer!*
http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-NWT-MARC-J...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2557ec928b
BIN $349
ends in 6++ days


----------



## indi3r4

^same seller
*Purple Sweetie Pouch from the frog line*
http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-NWT-MARC-J...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2557ec9262
BIN $99
6++ days to go


----------



## indi3r4

*Brown Phyton Trimmed Alyona*
http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Marc-Jacobs...ptZAU_Women_Bags_Handbags?hash=item2ea9fa7154
BIN $864.58
9++ days to go


----------



## indi3r4

Someone please save me from my misery..
*Dark Brown Capra NAP exclusive from a very sweet PFer!*
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Dar...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item35a5cc1f1d
BIN $575 OBO
6++ days to go


----------



## indi3r4

*Black Little Lola*
http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-MARC-JACOBS...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item5d2765c0a4
BIN $599.99
9++ days to go


----------



## indi3r4

*The Coveted Black Bianca*
http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-Auth-MARC-J...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item4a9d35493b
BIN $889
6++ days to go


----------



## indi3r4

*Strawberry Patent Alyona (Note discoloration and faint spots)*
http://cgi.ebay.com/100-AUTH-MARC-J...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item4a9d30d51a
BIN $599 OBO
28++ days


----------



## indi3r4

*Black Susan Satchel*
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-Sus...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item45eff0c0d3
current bid of $153.49
3++ hrs to go


----------



## allsaint

***sorry wrong thread... ***


----------



## jun3machina

stiping line make-up/sunglass case
$49
http://cgi.ebay.com/BN-MARC-JACOBS-...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item518f1deadd
7 hours left, no bids


----------



## angelnyc89

Palais Royal bag Orange $447.50
http://www.theoutnet.com/product/31143


----------



## jun3machina

MJ mainline metallic gold clutch
BIN $25
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Clu...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item33589db711


----------



## jun3machina

purple MJ sweetie pouch
BIN $99
http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-NWT-MARC-J...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2557ec9262


----------



## jun3machina

pewter wristlette
BIN $159
http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-Marc-Jacob...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item35a5c0ad43


----------



## jun3machina

black stardust single
BIN $465
http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Marc-...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2304786ffa


----------



## jun3machina

very early, vintage MJ clutch
currently $24.99, 3 hours to go
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Aut...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3efb37d9d9


----------



## jun3machina

pink lock it up lydia bag
BIN $85
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-Pin...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item414b7d4c23


----------



## jun3machina

lot of 2 MJ bags, honey wonder bag and petal (?) pink mini satchel
currently $33.32, 21 hours left
http://cgi.ebay.com/LOT-2-AUTH-MARC...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3efb2e0d4b


----------



## jun3machina

MJ studded denim tote
BIN $180 OBO
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Stu...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item23044f71b4


----------



## jun3machina

LE vintage reissue cammie in white
BIN $100
http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-Auth-Marc-J...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3efacb6ee5


----------



## jun3machina

bordeaux continental wallet
BIN $125
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-wal...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item2a03665222


----------



## bellagem

New White Faridah 
Currently at $239.99
1 day 1 hour left
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-by-Marc-Jacobs-Faridah-bag-NEW_W0QQitemZ120507845780QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item1c0ed3cc94


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

Little Lola In Bordeaux 
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/Fabu...W___AUTHENTIC_MARC_JACOBS_LITTLE_LOLA_SATCHEL 
Blake in Spearmint 



Is this your OWN LISTING??
If yes,NOT ALLOWED!


----------



## angelnyc89

Marc by Marc Jacobs Violet drawstring bag $793.80
http://www.matchesfashion.com/fcp/p...cobs-marc-x-m393009-bags/13513?colour=purple#


----------



## pursemonkey

Additional markdowns on Barneys.com.
http://www.barneys.com/Handbags + A...lt,sc.html?prefn1=designer&prefv1=Marc Jacobs


----------



## hotstar16

My apologies if this was already posted, but Nordstrom has the safety pin clutch @ 40% off - http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3036970?Category=&Search=True&SearchType=keywordsearch&keyword=safety+pin&origin=searchresults

There are some other MJ bags on sale as well.


----------



## pursemonkey

Sap Venetia BIN $199
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Ven...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item35a5d6a9eb


----------



## indi3r4

*Blue stardust small single*
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120507829646&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
starting bid of $395 with no bid
1++ hr to go


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

Miss Evy Rocks! said:


> Is this your OWN LISTING??
> If yes,NOT ALLOWED!



 No
Edit: Found out who _borrowed_ my pictures...


----------



## icecreamom

Marc Jacobs is 30% at NM LC in Orlando, FL .. Found Maria for $600. They have blue and purple.


----------



## pursemonkey

Shoptwigs has 25% off all handbags with promo code CHEERS
http://www.shoptwigs.com/HandbagsCatalog/Marc-Jacobs


----------



## kiss_p

MJ Daisy fragrance Gift set (includes a coin pouch) on sale at Sephora.  Use code EXTRA for 20% off.

http://www.sephora.com/browse/product.jhtml;jsessionid=XPFFI0FTU0DMGCV0KRTQ5UQ?id=P248041&categoryId=C10214&shouldPaginate=true


----------



## JAP4life

*Gorgeous Tomatoe Venetia from a lovely PF'er*
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270505287729&ssPageName=STRK%3AMESELX%3AIT

*BIN:$325.00*

*Ends in 5 days and 22hrs*


----------



## jun3machina

PTTM natasha in grape
BIN $398
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-by-Marc-Ja...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item518f501279


----------



## pursemonkey

Taupe satin studded St. Marks bag marked down to $669.90 on the Nordies site!
http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3036642...Y&origin=category&searchtype=&pbo=6007632&P=2


----------



## swan1

NM has a number of MJ & MbMJ at an additional 25% off sale price.

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/search....acobs&_requestid=12027&N=4294967189&st=s&va=t


----------



## oladushki

Marked down 60% at Nordstrom.com: Mark Jacobs Studded Satin Bag in Taupe

http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3036642...Y&origin=category&searchtype=&pbo=6007632&P=3


----------



## terong

Quilted Venetia Style Satchel in Bone Beige
Currently at $95 
1 day 9 hour left

http://cgi.ebay.com/Quilted-Venetia...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item414b7df27c


----------



## blackonmaroon

terong said:


> Quilted Venetia Style Satchel in Bone Beige
> Currently at $95
> 1 day 9 hour left
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Quilted-Venetia...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item414b7df27c



I'd ask for additional pictures to make sure this bag is authentic before bidding.


----------



## thithi

terong said:


> Quilted Venetia Style Satchel in Bone Beige
> Currently at $95
> 1 day 9 hour left
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Quilted-Venetia...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item414b7df27c


I agree... I believe this is fake.


----------



## mharvey816

> Taupe satin studded St. Marks bag marked down to $669.90 on the Nordies site!
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3036642/...bo=6007632&P=2



This bag is also available in lavender for the same price at the Tysons VA Nordstrom.


----------



## f1re_cr4cker

harvey nichols online sale on!!! half price on some items black stam for £555!!!
http://shop.harveynichols.com/fcp/categorylist/sale/all?resetFilters=true


----------



## Lady001

OMG! I would love to order the black stam from the harvey nichols store but they only deliver in the UK and Ireland, not to the netherlands! is there a way for me to still receive it?


----------



## indi3r4

This could be a great fix and upper..
*Striping Chili Zip Bowler*
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180447545852&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
BIN $199
1++ hr to go


----------



## indi3r4

*Black Stardust Small Single*
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150398857210&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
Current bid of $282
1++ hr to go


----------



## Luv n bags

indi3r4 said:


> This could be a great fix and upper..
> *Striping Trish Zip Bowler*
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180447545852&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> BIN $199
> 1++ hr to go


 

This is a zip bowler - not a Trish.  I agree with Indi, great price and its not in terrible shape!


----------



## pursemonkey

Dark grey Rosen satchel starting bid $199 w/ no bids and 2 1/2 hours to go!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110472267923&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Leather lined slate flap bag w/ one bid of $199 and 8 1/2 hours to go!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280440952151&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## Beany

This is for Barms 
Wrath bag reduced on NAP UK (don't forget VAT of 15% will be deducted from price for non EU transactions)

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/48779


----------



## iluvmybags

Beautiful Color!

*Blake, Peacock - previously carried (signs of wear)*
$275 BIN
9+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/RARE-MARC-JACOBS-PEACOCK-BLAKE-SATCHEL_W0QQitemZ290385376665QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item439c513599


----------



## iluvmybags

*Large Multi-Pocket, Indigo- gently used*
currently $259
$289 BIN
6+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-INDIGO-LARGE-MULTIPOCKET-BAG-PURSE-TPF_W0QQitemZ330390345485QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item4ceccc970d


----------



## iluvmybags

*F/W09 Quilted Stam, Blue - gently used*
$699.99 BIN
4+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-QUILTED-BLUE-STAM-BAG-BRAND-NEW_W0QQitemZ130355081197QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item1e59c4afed


----------



## iluvmybags

*F/W09 Stardust Large Zip Wallet, Black - NWT*
$349.99 BIN
4+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-BLACK-LARGE-ZIP-WALLET-FALL-WINTER-09-NEW_W0QQitemZ130355077847QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item1e59c4a2d7


----------



## swan1

NM Midday Dash

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...n&uEm=liref@mac.com&ecid=NMEC122809MiddayDash

MARC by Marc Jacobs Totally Turnlock Baby Back
Original:  458.00
Midday Dash:  229.00

Marc By Marc Jacobs Bombay Mevie Shoulder Bag, Deep Plum
Original:  498.00
Midday Dash:  249.00

MARC by Marc Jacobs Totally Turnlock Zip Wallet, Small
Original:  158.00
Midday Dash:  79.00


----------



## jun3machina

vintage (first season?) stella in black
cotton twill lining
*scuffed corners, mark on lining, all which could be remedied*
currently $49
2 hours to go
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120509839256&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## iluvmybags

jun3machina said:


> vintage (first season?) stella in black
> cotton twill lining
> *scuffed corners, mark on lining, all which could be remedied*
> currently $49
> 2 hours to go
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120509839256&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT




this is Vintage but not first season - the canvas, pin-striped linings were used during the 2002 Resort Season and then carried over into 2003 S/S


----------



## Beany

Harrods London has quite a few bags left:
Vortex Alyona in black,grape and a beige colour think they were £795
St Marks hobos and stams in black - sorry can't remember price
black and beige Kasia they were around £800
also slg (black wallet with the little lock, can't remember the name, zc, small quilted wallet) and various clutches.

Harvey Nichols had been picked clean and all I saw was an off white blake and a blue metallic alyona type bag.  

Didn't check Selfridges or Liberty


----------



## lanechange84

Was at nordstrom in brea, ca today and saw a purple stardust cecilia and a paisley bruna on the sale table. I was just passing by, so I did not get a chance to check the price. I believe Nordstrom has done their second markdowns, so it is probably 60% off


----------



## ikny

Several Marc Jacobs bags at 25% off on PlazaToo.com

Angela Hobo
http://www.plazatoo.com/127608-NOSIZE.html

Blake Satchel
http://www.plazatoo.com/128617-NOSIZE.html

Memphis Jena 
http://www.plazatoo.com/127616-NOSIZE.html

Stardust Python Rio
http://www.plazatoo.com/128626-NOSIZE.html


Stardust Stam!!! I so wish it was more than 25% off  I hope someone can grab it - such a gorgeous bag!
http://www.plazatoo.com/127617-NOSIZE.html


----------



## Melly

*Palais Royal Kristen in navy*
$380 after using promo code "Extra20"


----------



## iluvmybags

Melly said:


> *Palais Royal Kristen in navy*
> $380 after using promo code "Extra20"
> 
> shoptwigs.com/ProductImages/1141_b_633823199778076250.jpg




this is on sale at ShopTwigs for $475, with the "Extra" 20% off
http://www.shoptwigs.com/detail/marc-jacobs-palais-royal-kristen-in-navy


----------



## paula_rose

Bing.com Cashback is at 30% @ Endless.com


----------



## iluvmybags

My Nordies SA has a *STARDUST STAM in BLUE for $549.90*!
AND!!!
a *Stardust Eugenie Clutch in BLUE for $179.90*

She can only hold them for TWO HOURS!!!

PM me ASAP if you want either one or both of these!


----------



## f1re_cr4cker

just found a fab italian site with an MJ sale on, just bought a single for only £206!!!!!!! plus free shipping within the UK no customs or tax for us brits either yay!!!

http://www.eleonorabonucci.com/women/bags/


----------



## Lady001

f1re_cr4cker said:


> just found a fab italian site with an MJ sale on, just bought a single for only £206!!!!!!! plus free shipping within the UK no customs or tax for us brits either yay!!!
> 
> http://www.eleonorabonucci.com/women/bags/



Do you know for sure that the site is trusted? So no fakes?


----------



## f1re_cr4cker

it is legit - a bricks and mortar store in italy! also has full contact details unlike most sites that sell fakes


----------



## jun3machina

petal to the metal sasha in newsprint
BIN $438
http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-Marc-by-Mar...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2c52745b46


----------



## jun3machina

nevermind ^_^


----------



## pursemonkey

Don't know when I've wanted a money tree so badly
Bordeaux St. Marks Hobo from a lovely PFer BIN $1025 OBO
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-St-...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3358df23da


----------



## jun3machina

black cecilia....looks like it's missing the chain strap
BIN $545
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-LAR...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item45f0362cb0


----------



## jun3machina

gorgeous bag, fabulous PFer too
bordeaux angela!
$549 BIN
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-BOR...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item4cecdf4be9


----------



## blackonmaroon

Resort 09 Lisa in Black with Gold H/W!

Gently used
$650 on Bonanzle

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/reconbags/items/Marc_Jacobs_Lisa_RE09_


----------



## blackonmaroon

Fall 05 Icy Little Stam in Black

Very gently used, burgundy suede lining!
$595 OBO
4+ days remaining

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-bab..._Handbags?hash=item2304ac356f#ht_12820wt_1165


----------



## jun3machina

almond stam 06
start bid $750 (rare color)
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Alm...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item414bc47a6f


----------



## jun3machina

bordeaux small MP
BIN $325 OBO
http://cgi.ebay.com/EUC-Marc-Jacobs...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item414be95f60


----------



## jun3machina

fluo green pochette
sweet PFer! 
BIN $225
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-min...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item19b8ee0b13


----------



## iluvmybags

*F05 Quilted Stella, Icy/Black - gently used*
$450 or BEST OFFER

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/jjsodapop/items/Marc_Jacobs_Quilted_Stella____TPF


----------



## jun3machina

gorgeous quilted mouse blake
fab PFER!!
BIN $499 OBO
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/anteaterquaker/items/Marc_Jacobs_Quilted_Mouse_taupe_beige_Blake


----------



## jun3machina

super awesome lambskin eyelet hobo!
sweet PFer too
BIN $155
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/digj...cobs_Wham_Studded_Hobo_in_Deep_Violet_Navy__E


----------



## jun3machina

small denim MP
BIN$299
http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-NWT-MARC-J...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item25581c412b


----------



## jun3machina

shark grey carter
BIN $449
http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-NWT-MARC-J...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item4a9d87d836


----------



## jun3machina

grey blake
BIN $399
http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-NWT-MARC-J...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item4a9d87e4b7


----------



## tadpolenyc

mj collection clothes and shoes went 70% off at the boutiques. call gabby (she's the best!) in la at (343) 653-5100.


----------



## allsaint

tadpolenyc said:


> mj collection clothes and shoes went 70% off at the boutiques. call gabby (she's the best!) in la at (343) 653-5100.



Think the number should be (323) 653-5100?  Thanks for posting!!


----------



## iluvmybags

I'm so surprised this bag is still around - but look at that price!!
Now THAT's a deal worth taking advantage of!!

*F09 Leather/Ponyhair Jac, Taupe - NWT*
$499.99 BIN
(originally $1150!)
4+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-JAC...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2a03cbc1b2


----------



## tadpolenyc

allsaint said:


> Think the number should be (323) 653-5100?  Thanks for posting!!



it should be! thanks! this is why i shouldn't be posting so early in the morning.


----------



## brahh

Gilt Groupe Sale, Friday Jan 8th, starts 11AM CST. They call it Marc Jacobs Collection. Website is gilt.com


----------



## jun3machina

black kid bag
BIN $575
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Bla...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item35a5fb3875


----------



## airborne




----------



## iluvmybags

WOW! this is the second one of these beauties I've seen in just the last few days

*'05 Courtney, Emerald - gently used*
currently $150 (reserve NOT met)
1+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150401433571&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## iluvmybags

I've had my eye on this beauty for more than a month now (I actually bid the last time around, but my computer froze and I didn't get it in time - then the seller wanted more $$ when she relisted it!!)

*F06 Tie Tasha, Brandy - gently used*
$379 BIN
1+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160385514482&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## iluvmybags

Only 7+ Hours left to go!!

*F06 Stam Hobo, Mouse - gently used*
Currently $405

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=380193153370&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## iluvmybags

only 6+ HOURS left

*R06 Baby Stam, Topaz - gently carried*
*NOTE WEAR TO CORNERS/FRAME*
currently $99 (no reserve)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Topaz-Baby-Stam_W0QQitemZ110475875740QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item19b8e0159c


----------



## iluvmybags

7+ Hours to go

*F02 Eva, Pumpkin - gently used*
currently $50 (no reserve)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Authentic-Leather-Bag-Honey-Tan-Color_W0QQitemZ280445342483QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item414bd85313


----------



## iluvmybags

13+ Hours to go

*F07 Mixed Quilted Mayfair, Teal - gently used*
currently $300

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-MAYFAIR-TEAL-HTF-bag-tpf-member_W0QQitemZ180451287371QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2a03bc214b


----------



## iluvmybags

15+ Hours to go

*F09 Stardust Cecelia, Purple - NWT*
currently $799

http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-100-auth-Marc-Jacobs-Cecilia-Stardust-purple-LOOK_W0QQitemZ250555670504QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3a56481fe8


----------



## iluvmybags

15+ Hours to go

*F09 Stardust Single, Blue - NWT*
currently $395

http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-MARC-JACOBS-STARDUST-BLUE-SINGLE-Studs-Leather-Stam_W0QQitemZ120512535585QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item1c0f1b5c21


----------



## iluvmybags

*F08 Quilted Mary, Fuchsia - NWT*
currently $425
1+ day

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-MARY-Quilted-Leather-Chain-BAG_W0QQitemZ160390932452QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item25580b67e4


----------



## iluvmybags

*F05 Quilted Baby Stam, Icy/Taupe - gently used*
currently $259
1+ day

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Perfect-Baby-Stam-A-classic-day-evening_W0QQitemZ320469643211QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item4a9d7aafcb


----------



## acschjenn

Same seller as the Kid has a Patchwork Elise in Metallic Purple 
starting bid $575/BIN $675






http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Pat...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item35a5fb4959


----------



## dyyong

not sure the exact model and color name, think it's small "lisa"? in purple, price is little under $340 before tax with 20% off,  Off Saks at Tanger Outlet, Deer Park


----------



## iluvmybags

HOLY Crap! this is gorgeous!!

*F06 Blake, Emerald - NWT*
currently $589
$649 BIN
6+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330392914484&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## iluvmybags

*R07 Lilly Tote, Grey - gently used*
currently $389
$429 BIN
6+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Excellent-Marc-jacobs-gray-lily-satchel-tote-purse_W0QQitemZ330392911865QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item4cecf3bff9


----------



## iluvmybags

*S09 Quilted Zip Clutch, Safron - NWT*
currently $299
$335 BIN
6+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-MJ-safron-quilted-zip-clutch-wallet-NWT_W0QQitemZ330392912234QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item4cecf3c16a


----------



## pursemonkey

Less than 24 hours to go on black Lisa from a lovely PFer - no bids starting at $600 or BIN $675
http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Marc-...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item19b8eb9b5f


----------



## jun3machina

OMG! super rare INDIGO pocket satchel!
sweet Pfer too!
BIN $220
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Ind...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item4a9d986486


----------



## f1re_cr4cker

apparently someone on the chloe forum has bought from this seller and was pleased. They wonder if he is getting his bags direct from the factory.Anyway just incase i paid via paypal & Creditcard. He still has some good deals though. I will let you know what the bag is like.I paid £253 for the violet single.
http://stores.shop.ebay.co.uk/MRSMAMO__W0QQ_armrsZ1QQ_fsubZ1141408012


----------



## f1re_cr4cker

lots of bags for sale at harvey nics still!
http://shop.harveynichols.com/fcp/categorylist/sale/all?resetFilters=true


----------



## jun3machina

blue stardust single BIN $445
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Lea...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2ea9be1149


----------



## Luv n bags

Not on Sale, but seems rare to find these days:

Clay stardust Cecilia at Barneys in SF...


----------



## angelnyc89

MbMJ Petal to the Metal Sasha Resort in Cement I know a couple of ladies are looking for this bag (I'm not sure in this color) 

http://www.barneys.com/Petal to the Metal Sasha Resort Messenger/00505002828275,default,pd.html


----------



## tadpolenyc

in demand black with brown patent stripes striping trish on bonanzle from a well loved and hilarious tpf'er for a fantastic deal at $495!

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/spanik77/items/Marc_Jacobs_Striping_Trish__Black_Brown__tpf__EUC


----------



## jun3machina

sap green small wallet
BIN $50
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Sap...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item2a03cb4b73


----------



## f1re_cr4cker

http://www.catwalktocloset.com/catw...p28634/si3098755/cl1/marcjacobsbrigittebagnew

and the site is legit!


----------



## iluvmybags

only 8+ hours to go

*Susannah Hobo, Spearmint (??) - gently used*
currently $100 (no reserve)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290387829178&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## iluvmybags

*S/S09 Memphis Zip Clutch, Purple - NWT*
$325 BIN

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Pur...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item2558386bc9


----------



## iluvmybags

I remember that these were kinda popular & HTF
the Yellow's so bright & cheery!!

*MbyMJ Zippered Clutch/Wallet, Yellow - gently used*
$65 BIN
4+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-by-Marc-Jacobs-Sunshine-yellow-Clutch-wallet-purse_W0QQitemZ230422530586QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item35a640ca1a


----------



## ilovemulberry

Silver Studded Single/Crossbody Bag:
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/dd5776/items/Marc_Jacobs_Silver_Studded_Single_Bag___Brand_New


----------



## indi3r4

*Large Black Single!*
BIN $575
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/Loub...e_large_single___quilted_bag_in_black_leather


----------



## indi3r4

Red Robert Leslie from a fab PFer!
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/sweetart/items/Stunning___BNWT_Marc_Jacobs_Robert_Leslie_in_Red_
BIN $1100


----------



## iluvmybags

*S09 Quilted Metallic Zip Clutch, Dark Grey  - NWT*
$425 or BEST OFFER

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/mommyroo2/items/NEW_Ltd_Ed_Auth_Marc_Jacobs_Quilted_Zip_Clutch_Wallet_DkGrey


----------



## pursemonkey

Grey Mix Quilted Tote/Virna from a fabulous PFer BIN $495 (starting bid $199)
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Mix...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item439ca0adf6


----------



## DrJuju

I WANT THIS FREAKING BAG!!!!!!! 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=350304168325


----------



## sweetart

cute yellow cammie from an awesome PFer! $250 BIN

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200427326828&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1182


----------



## hotstar16

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod93580075&eItemId=prod93580075&searchType=SALE&parentId=cat980731&icid=&rte=%252Fcommon%252Fstore%252Fcatalog%252Ftemplates%252FET1.jhtml%253FN%253D4294965052%2526rd%253D1

Christy patent hobo in taupe.. $705. maybe not the best price but still on sale if someone was looking.


----------



## Awwgeez

Marc Jacobs Bordeaux Christy Bag
BIN 499$
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-chr...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2304d43fd0


----------



## f1re_cr4cker

further reductions at harvey nichols
http://shop.harveynichols.com/fcp/c...dFilter=wc_brand&filterValue=marcbymarcjacobs

http://shop.harveynichols.com/fcp/categorylist/sale/all?addFilter=wc_brand&filterValue=marcjacobs


----------



## jun3machina

bonanzle deal
washed rose stella from a FAB Pfer!
BIN $300
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/jjsodapop/items/Marc_Jacobs_Stella___Washed_Rose_TPF___Price_Drop_


----------



## jun3machina

red python trimmed flat case
wonderful Pfer
BIN $100
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/spac..._Rare_Marc_Jacobs_RED_Python_trimmed_clutch__


----------



## jun3machina

matching stam to go with that flatcase
rare red python trimmed stam
$999
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=310189609792&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT





guaranteed to look hotter than her :lolots:


----------



## tadpolenyc

a consignment store in my neighborhood called tokyo joe's is selling a bnwt green kate for $680. i doubt they do charge sends, but a great deal for nyc girls. the shop is on 11th street between 1st and 2nd ave.


----------



## jun3machina

MBMJ striped core faridah
BIN $95
http://cgi.ebay.com/100-AUTHENTIC-M...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item27ae8253ad


----------



## iluvmybags

*S/S09 Soft Calf Blake, Navy - gently used*
currently $199.99
$399.99 BIN
4+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Marc-...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item35a6507a5a


----------



## iluvmybags

**RELIST**

*R09 Lisa Hobo, Black - gently used*
$600 BIN or BEST OFFER
4+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Marc-Jacobs-Lisa-RE09-Black-TPF_W0QQitemZ110480717119QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item19b929f53f


----------



## iluvmybags

22+ Hours to go

*F09 Memphis Jena, Brown - NWT*
currently $693.99

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170430095736&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## iluvmybags

I don't think this was ever released in the US - 
it must be an overseas exclusive.
if I had the xtra $$, I'd be all over this!!

*F08 Sunburst Stam, Light Blue - NWT*
currently $675
$775 BIN
5+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=350304168388&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## iluvmybags

13+ Hours to go

*Pocket Satchel, Indigo - gently used*
currently $162.50

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Indigo-Pocket-Satchel-Handbag_W0QQitemZ320471590022QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item4a9d986486


----------



## iluvmybags

15+ Hours to go

*"Vintage" (S03) Stella, Black (pin-striped canvas lining) - gently used*
currently $150

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-Black-Stella-Handbag-Tote-Bag-Purse_W0QQitemZ360223981050QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item53df05bdfa


----------



## iluvmybags

15+ hours to go

*F07 "Stones" Paloma, Tan - gently used*
currently $399

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-MARC-JACOBS-Stones-Paloma-Tan-Shoulder-Bag-Handbag_W0QQitemZ200425506441QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2eaa4a8689


----------



## Lemon06

Twisted Q Lil Riz $339.99 (Reg $428)

http://piperlime.gap.com/browse/pro...&scid=691805012&tid=PLAF1&ap=2&siteID=1827884



Classic Q Grove $389 (Reg $498)

http://piperlime.gap.com/browse/pro...&scid=691777002&tid=PLAF1&ap=2&siteID=1827884



Happy Shopping!


----------



## iluvmybags

Hurry - there's only one!!

*F09 Cartoon Paisley Bruna*, Teal/Fuchsia - $549.90
Nordstroms, OakBrook
(630) 571-2121, ask for *Deborah *in Designer Bags


----------



## sydney-1980

iluvmybags said:


> Hurry - there's only one!!
> 
> *F09 Cartoon Paisley Bruna*, Teal/Fuchsia - $549.90
> Nordstroms, OakBrook
> (630) 571-2121, ask for *Deborah *in Designer Bags


 
I just bought this one, thanks.  I just didn't want Deborah to get a million calls.


----------



## iluvmybags

*F06 Hudson, Black (full leather lining) - NWT*
$675

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/kitcat2/items/Marc_Jacobs_Black_Hudson_with_Teal_Full_Leather_Lining_NEW


----------



## iluvmybags

iluvmybags said:


> *F05 Quilted Stella, Icy/Black - gently used*
> $450 or BEST OFFER
> 
> http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/jjsodapop/items/Marc_Jacobs_Quilted_Stella____TPF




*PRICE DROP!!!
$385 or BEST OFFER*
(new title = new link)
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/jjsodapop/items/Marc_Jacobs_Quilted_Stella____Price_Drop___TPF_member


----------



## iluvmybags

*"Vintage" (2001/02) Clutch, Chocolate - gently used*
$75 or BEST OFFER

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/an_ordinary_girl/items/MARC_JACOBS_Vintage_Chocolate_Brown_Leather_Clutch_with_Bras


----------



## iluvmybags

*S09 Quilted Metallic Bruna, Bronze - gently used*
currently $295 (no reserve)
$695 BIN
4+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Marc-Jacobs-Bronze-Bruna-Handbag_W0QQitemZ300386723149QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item45f071a54d


----------



## iluvmybags

*S07 Patchwork Stam, Slate - gently used*
currently $390
$475 BIN
22+ HOURS left to go

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Stam-handbag-Limited-Edition-color_W0QQitemZ160393607406QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item25583438ee


----------



## iluvmybags

this could be an insanely GREAT deal
the bag is in need of repair, which can be done by MJ Repairs
at no addtl no charge!!

*F08 Quilted Suvi, Black - gently used*
currently $76 (No Reserve!)

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-QUILTED-BLACK-LEATHER-REENA-TOTE-HANDBAG_W0QQitemZ200425889376QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2eaa505e60


----------



## Awwgeez

Delicious Yogurt MP
325$ BIN or BO
From a swell pf'er

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Lar...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item439cab3af2


----------



## pursemonkey

Yogurt MP from a wonderful PFer BIN $325 OBO on ebay 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290391276274#ht_500wt_1182

And on Bonanzle for $300 OBO!!
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/tmoPOOK/items/Marc_Jacobs_Large_Multipocket_in_Yogurt__Ivory


----------



## jun3machina

if these are you size and you just happen to $$ lying around, you are one lucky b****! and im totally jealous too!
the ellusive, gorgeous, awesome
BUMP TOE BUCKLE BOOTS in a size 37
$800 OBO (free shipping)
man, i wish these were my size! 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280448565461&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## jun3machina

PW easy wallets in light petrol and peanut

BIN $165
http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-Marc-Jacobs...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item2c52a2cf9a





and peanut:
BIN $165
http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-Marc-Jacobs...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item2eaa6fa723


----------



## jun3machina

adorable ocean blue vintage MJ clutch!!
sweet PFer!
BIN $150
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110480695196&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## swan1

Some MJ Styles 30-40% off
Bloomie's
http://www1.bloomingdales.com/catal...iteAd&AdID=15871&PPP=96&PageID=79942079394670


----------



## f1re_cr4cker

newsprint natasha is online at nordstrom!!


----------



## angelnyc89

MbMJ Classic Q Natasha Leather Crossbody Bag in Red Hot $328

http://www1.bloomingdales.com/catal...39&PageID=17323*1*96*MARC+BY+MARC+JACOBS*-1*1


----------



## jun3machina

tomato red venetia from Pfer, yellow suede lining!
BIN $285
http://cgi.ebay.com/Stunning-Tomato...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item20aef5f0ed


----------



## jun3machina

hurry! super sweet PFer
saffron faridah! (has wear on back/piping)
BIN $155!!
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-by-Marc-Ja...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item19b929a0e9





same seller:
current season MBMJ Q wristlette
BIN $150
http://cgi.ebay.com/MbMJ-New-Q-Soli...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item19b9316ce8





same seller too
MBMJ slice clutch
BIN $175 OBO
http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-MARC-by-Mar...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item19b9316260


----------



## kitcat

Bordeaux Small MP with chocolate brown suede lining!
EUC
$275

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/maxstudio518/items/EUC_Marc_Jacobs_Small_Multipocket_Handbag_Bordeaux


and the natasha PTTM newsprint on nordstrom.com is gone already!  boo.
but there is a natasha in black and a sasha in rust right now.


----------



## jun3machina

yogurt MP, swell PFer too!
BIN $325 OBO
this is the LARGE SIZE!!
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Lar...X&its=C%2BS&itu=SI%2BUA%2BLM%2BLA&otn=5&ps=63


----------



## angelnyc89

MARC BY MARC JACOBS 'Classic Q - Hillier' Hobo $398
Nordstrom has 6 colors: Black, Grape Juice, Newsprint, Nice Tan, Raw Sugar, Red Hot

http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3052750...l=Y&siteId=oGj7akNVsTg-i9LIwVsESubkR41_dFbhYQ


----------



## someday681

swan1 said:


> Some MJ Styles 30-40% off
> Bloomie's
> http://www1.bloomingdales.com/catal...iteAd&AdID=15871&PPP=96&PageID=79942079394670


 
I got a flyer in the mail with a coupon code. Get an extra 15% off with code EXTRA15  It says "Extra 15% off valid on items in the 5day weekend sale only".


----------



## iluvmybags

someday681 said:


> I got a flyer in the mail with a coupon code. Get an extra 15% off with code EXTRA15  It says "Extra 15% off valid on items in the 5day weekend sale only".



I actually had a different code
I have coupon code: MLK15
(and it says on almost all sale & clearance items)


----------



## jun3machina

newsprint sasha
trusted PFer
BIN $485 OBO
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-by-MARC-JA...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item33594062f3





she's also got a wallet
LZW R08
BIN $150
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-Lar...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item335926aa87


----------



## jun3machina

wanna go to the gym in style?
satin & leather duffle. currently $43
10 minutes left!
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-gor...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3efbc4ec4b


----------



## iluvmybags

this is utterly fantastic and VERY rare!!

*"Vintage" (2003/04) Sophia, Grey - gently used*
(lime Green canvas lining/SILVER hardware) 
Currently $79.99 (no reserve/no bids)
1+ day

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130358416407&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## SarahP

EUC BEIGE Hillary from lovely and hospitable pf'r.  $750

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/kmroboto/items/Marc_Jacobs_Hillary_Dome_Handbag

s3.amazonaws.com/bonanzleimages/afu/images/4365/5598/front_no_flash.jpg


----------



## jun3machina

black natasha! i know there are a lot of gals out there looking for this one. maybe not a deal, but they are so HTF!
currently $515
1 hour 30 minutes to go
http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-MARC-JACOBS...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item4cecfd3a8f


----------



## iluvmybags

well someone either ordered one to sell or changed their mind!

*S09 Memphis Robert Jessica, Black - NWT*
currently $729
$899 BIN
6+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Rob...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3ca94c69e2


----------



## iluvmybags

*"Vintage" (2003) Stella, Black- gently used*
ivory canvas lining/silver hardware
$195 BIN
or BEST OFFER
6+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Gorgeous-Marc-Jacobs-Stella-Handbag-Black_W0QQitemZ250564084014QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3a56c8812e


----------



## jun3machina

large black single BIN $400 OBO
FREE SHIPPING!
http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-Marc-Jacobs...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3ca94cea92


----------



## jun3machina

large black stardust single!!!!
SWEEET PFER TOO!
BIN $525 OBO
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Sta...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item19b93c26e6


----------



## acschjenn

Saw a Robert Jennifer in Black at the Nordstrom's Rack at South Coast Plaza, CA.  Marked down to 699ish!


----------



## pursemonkey

Not a bag but a GORGEOUS collection LBD for $525 down from $1200! I so wish I had the funds for this
http://www.covetshop.com/489-2470/Ruched_Cocktail_Dress_(sz_4)


----------



## f1re_cr4cker

a MBMJ bombay melvie hobo at £146!!!


http://shop.harveynichols.com/fcp/product/-/Sale/Bombay-Melvie-hobo/290597


----------



## LegalEagle

Portero.com is a great site to find and sell "previously owned" bags.  They guarantee authenticity.  http://portero.com/brand/marc-jacobs.html


----------



## jun3machina

navy blake
*this seller is GREAT!
$199 or BIN $399
http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Marc-...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## indi3r4

*Black Rock Bag*
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-STA...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item35a667a809
BIN $779


----------



## allsaint

Nordstrom Westside Pavilion (310) 470-6155 has a Robert Jennifer marked down to $7xx. Color is black/silver/gold.


----------



## nascar fan

I just returned a beige Hillary to Neimans, Northpark Mall, Dallas,  214-363-8311. 
I bought it for $762.   

They have moved all other sales bags out of the store, so I don't know how long, if at all, this one will stay at the store.  Call now if you want it.  Ask for Christine.  No one else other than her would probably know where it is at this moment.  (She prob put it behind the counter.)


----------



## iluvmybags

The Barney's in Chicago has the following paisley & cartoon paisley scarves on a 2nd markdown (as far as I know, they only have one of each):

Large Cashmere/Silk CP, Teal & Fuchsia - $200

Small Silk Scarves - $66:


[*]Teal & Fuchsia
[*]Lilac & Pale Yellow
[*]Green & Blue
Small Silk Paisley Scarves (like the last one shown) - $66


[*]Pink
[*]Purple
[*]Yellow

Barneys, Chicago
15 East Oak Street
Chicago IL 60611
Mon - Sat: 10am - 7pm CST
Sun: 11am - 6pm CST
TEL: 312.587.1700


----------



## jun3machina

MBMJ black natasha
(kinda pricey, but since you can get them anywhere...)
BIN $525
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330395746608&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:VRI


----------



## jun3machina

vintage lovers:
black pushlock doctors bag
start bid $100, no bids, 8 hours left
http://cgi.ebay.com/Black-leather-M...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item27ae7351c3


----------



## jun3machina

another oldie
currently $29, 4 hours left
http://cgi.ebay.com/Womens-Black-Le...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item33591ab196


----------



## schumley4

Small Stardust Single - in Black
$275

http://www.cusp.com/shoponline/product.aspx?folderid=/shoponline/sale/handbags&itemId=V0BSW


----------



## iluvmybags

The Chicago Barneys has the following MJ bags on a 2nd markdown:

Cartoon Paisley "Iggy" Misfit, Green & Blue
originally $1295
*on sale for $549
*
S09 PYTHON Memphis Lexie, Blue
(it didn't have a tag on it, but the bags were on sale for 40% and an addtl 30% off of that, so it's *probably around $1765*)

15 East Oak Street
Chicago IL 60611
Mon - Sat: 10am - 7pm
Sun: 11am - 6pm
TEL: 312.587.1700


----------



## indi3r4

SF Barneys stock on paisley scarf.. they have at least 2 in each color..


----------



## Awwgeez

O.... M.....G...
Someone please get this, so I dont. PLEASE. Holy cow.
Marc Jacobs Silvana
BIN 550

http://cgi.ebay.com/NWOT-Marc-Jacob...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2a0421d0ed


----------



## SarahP

^on bonanzle too for $475
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/yvalenz/items/Marc_Jacobs_Silvana_Hobo__Black


----------



## jun3machina

black hilary,
from a sweet PFer
start bid $729
http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-MARC-JACOBS...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item4ced2a81f8






same bag cheaper on bonanzle:
$739 OBO
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/3016/items/10946486


----------



## pursemonkey

Baby Groovee from a wonderful PFer! BIN $300 OBO
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150406435981&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## iluvmybags

*R06 Quilted Stam, Topaz - gently used*
$529 BIN
29+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Marc-Jacobs-Quilted-Green-Blue-Stam-Bag-1395_W0QQitemZ320476493652QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item4a9de33754


----------



## tadpolenyc

for nyc ladies: tokio7 in xxx has a nwt marsh brown petal to the metal sasha for $300.
<edited out personal info>


----------



## f1re_cr4cker

51% off this
http://www.matchesfashion.com/fcp/p...obs-mj-u-carter-jnr-bags/5922?colour=charcoal


----------



## iluvmybags

While not a great deal, she's open to offers
(she accepted an $800+ offer for a blue one)

*S09 Grainne McKenzie, Purple - NWT*
$1199 BIN
or BEST OFFER
9+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-MARC-JACOBS-QUILTED-PURPLE-MACKENZIE-HANDBAG-PURSE_W0QQitemZ260539707128QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3ca9606ef8


----------



## iluvmybags

*Large Multi-Pocket, Emerald Green - gently used*
Currently $199
1+ day

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170431634361&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## jun3machina

Nm


----------



## jun3machina

graphite ZC BIn $129
http://shop.ebay.com/luv2shop-hate2spend/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=&_trksid=p4340


----------



## jun3machina

first season stella bag!
BIN $299 OBO
Pfer too!
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-Ori...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item335960eff8


----------



## jun3machina

OMG black PTTM sasha
from a sweet PFer!
currently $376
ends in 2 hours
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Pet...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item19b931ad7c


----------



## JAP4life

*Gorgeous E/W Mix Quilted Tote in Grey** from a lovely and trusted PF'er!*

*Price- $399*

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/Melly_Ann/items/Marc_Jacobs_E_W_Mix_Quilted_Tote_in_Grey


----------



## mjsmurf77

Robert canvas tote in saffron at the Outnet--$752.50

http://www.theoutnet.com/product/39104


----------



## jun3machina

SUPER RARE first season Zc in toffee
from a SWEET PFer!
BIN $155 OBO
http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-MARC-...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2eaa9139be

or $135 on bonanzle
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/gooddog/items


----------



## iluvmybags

jun3machina said:


> SUPER RARE first season Zc in toffee
> from a SWEET PFer!
> BIN $155 OBO
> http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-MARC-...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2eaa9139be
> 
> or $135 on bonanzle
> http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/gooddog/items



I don't think this is a 1st season - it's part of the Ltd Ed "re-release" from 2004 (it's got the "special" nameplate on the backside)


----------



## handbaglove

Pretty Jen Satchel in Blue for 285 BIN!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Jen...WH_Handbags?hash=item35a67eb02f#ht_500wt_1182


----------



## mjsmurf77

Loehmann's on State St. in Chicago has a ton of bags from Fall 2008--mostly small bags from the Carter line (Cubie, a large zip clutch I've never seen in stores, the small runway totes) in charcoal, shark grey, lavender, as well as Daydream and the Sethi(?) striped bags. Prices are pretty good, but not Saks sale good. Don't know if they do charge-sends but here's the number: 312-705-3810.


----------



## Awwgeez

The BIN for this has been Reduced to 234$!!!! Great price for a first season! 



jun3machina said:


> first season stella bag!
> BIN $299 OBO
> Pfer too!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-Ori...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item335960eff8


----------



## Awwgeez

Marc Jacobs Lisa 550$ BIN

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Marc-...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item19b95937b5


----------



## indi3r4

*Another Black rock bag*
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-bla...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3ca96ba612
BIN $645
ends in 6 days


----------



## jun3machina

super super rare electric blue scarlet pom pom flap tote...
BIN $250
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280451581538&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

she'll send extra pictures upon request


----------



## grace7

yoox has some neat bags for pretty good prices-hope the link works

http://www1.yoox.com/YOOX/HANDBAGS/...ay/3FD17CD7/dept/women/textsearch/marc+jacobs


----------



## jun3machina

granite flat case, 
another swell Pfer too
 BIN $150
start bid 120
3 hours, 30 minutes left
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110481894341&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## pursemonkey

Stardust Long Zip Wallet from a lovely PFer BIN $319!! 
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/reconbags/items/Marc_Jacobs_Stardust_LZW_Black_F09


----------



## hobogirl77

i know there are alot of people looking for this HOLY GRAIL!!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Marc-...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item414c5430c0


----------



## pursemonkey

Peacock Venetia (*le sigh*) BIN $295!!
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Ven...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item45f0951e5a


----------



## kitcat

adorable Sap Green with yummy blue suede lining tri-fold wallet from a trusted TPF'r
BIN $38.99

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-Kis...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item335970e2e3


----------



## iluvmybags

Not especially GREAT deals, but she is accepting BOs!!

*S09 Memphis Robert Leslie, Navy - NWT*
$1190 BIN or BEST OFFER
http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-Marc-jacobs-Quilted-robert-leslie-handbag_W0QQitemZ120520796638QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item1c0f9969de







*S09 Memphis Robert Leslie, Black - NWT*
$1190 BIN or BEST OFFER
http://cgi.ebay.com/100-Authentic-NWT-Marc-jacobs-Quilted-Memphis-HANBAG_W0QQitemZ120520795223QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item1c0f996457






*F09 Cartoon Paisley Bruna, Teal/Fuchsia - NWT*
$990 BIN or BEST OFFER
http://cgi.ebay.com/100-Authentic-NWT-MARC-JACOBS-Bruna-Cartoon-Handbag_W0QQitemZ120520793828QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item1c0f995ee4


----------



## ikny

Gold Stam
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...66809%2B252%2B299%2B4294965052%2B609%26st%3Ds


----------



## iluvmybags

*R09 Petal to the Metal Sasha, Grape Juice - NWT*
currently $299
$475 BIN
4+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-MARC-BY-MARC-JACOBS-Petal-to-the-Metal-Sasha-Hobo_W0QQitemZ290393873661QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item439cd2dcfd


----------



## iluvmybags

*R08 Rana Mini "Frog" Clutch, Fluro Pink - gently used*
$189 BIN
or BEST OFFER
6+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-MINI-BAG-FROG-CLUTCH-FLUO-PINK-POUCH-495_W0QQitemZ200430681307QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2eaa997cdb


----------



## iluvmybags

*F09 Python Studded St Marks, Black - NWT*
currently $1099
$3295 BIN
6+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-ST-MARKS-Quilted-Shoulder-Bag-NWT_W0QQitemZ190366960605QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2c52c14bdd


----------



## iluvmybags

*F09 Stardust Large Zip Wallet, Black - gently used*
$329.99 BIN
4+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Stardust-Large-Zip-Wallet-Black-F09_W0QQitemZ110484273460QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item19b9603934


----------



## iluvmybags

*F09 Cartoon Paisley Bruna, Black & White - NWT*
$990 BIN
or BEST OFFER

http://cgi.ebay.com/100-Authentic-NWT-MARC-JACOBS-Bruna-Cartoon-Handbag_W0QQitemZ120520792701QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item1c0f995a7d


----------



## iluvmybags

*F07 Mixed Quilted Hobo, Black - NWT*
$899 BIN
or BEST OFFER
9+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-Authentic-MARC-JACOBS-Mix-Quilted-Black-Hobo-Bag_W0QQitemZ190366884064QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2c52c020e0


----------



## iluvmybags

*S04 Large Pocket Shoulder Bag, Brown - gently used*
$100 BIN
or BEST OFFER
8+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Hobo-Handbag_W0QQitemZ290393531264QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item439ccda380


----------



## jun3machina

pink PTTM pochette
BIN $165 OBO (retail is $198)
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-By-Marc-Ja...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2c52c24b1b


----------



## jun3machina

grape juice sasha BIN $475
http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-MARC-BY-MAR...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item439cd2dcfd


----------



## jun3machina

cute lil MBMJ billfold
BIN $40
slight corner wear
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-by-Marc-Ja...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item2558698763


----------



## iluvmybags

*F07 Small Multi-Pocket, Bordeaux - gently used*
$275 BIN
9+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/EUC-Marc-Jacobs...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item414c64b8b2


----------



## iluvmybags

*S/S08 Washed Goat Leather "Casey", Dark Grey - gently used*
$399.99 BIN
or BEST OFFER
9+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-Womens-Marc-Jacobs-Blue-Gray-Leather-Handbag-Bag_W0QQitemZ120520874835QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item1c0f9a9b53


----------



## angelnyc89

Theres a Gilt sale of MbMJ clothing!


----------



## sexycombover

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...s%2FET1.jhtml%3FN%3D384%2B4294967189%26rd%3D1

Baby Groovee fo ronly $298!!!


----------



## angelnyc89

sexycombover said:


> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...s%2FET1.jhtml%3FN%3D384%2B4294967189%26rd%3D1
> 
> Baby Groovee fo ronly $298!!!


 
Its not available.


----------



## Awwgeez

awwgeez said:


> delicious yogurt mp
> 325$ bin or bo
> from a swell pf'er
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/marc-jacobs-lar...emqqptzus_csa_wh_handbags?hash=item439cab3af2


 
_*relisted 325 bin or bo *_


----------



## Awwgeez

Marc Jacobs Cashmere Cardigan
BIN 100$
Supa Cool Pfer
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150407612508&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## jun3machina

OMg ii love this!!
quilted emily bowler
trusted PFer!
 BIN $349
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Bla...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item45f09a88ff


----------



## jun3machina

grey lambskin springstreet hobo
BIN $425
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Gra...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item439cd7f89b


----------



## jun3machina

ferrari venetia! 
BIN $395
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-HOT...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item439cd979c1


----------



## ilovemulberry

cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Silver-Single-Bag-Purse-Handbag-NWT_W0QQitemZ200431099484QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2eaa9fde5c


----------



## iluvmybags

*10% of the Proceeds from this Auction will go the Red Cross' Relief Effort for Haiti*

*F05 Quilted Venetia, Icy Taupe - gently used*
currently 99 cents (Reserve not Met)
$725 BIN
6+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-Leather-Icey-Quilted-Venetia-Tote-Bag-Taupe_W0QQitemZ390146530254QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item5ad68b9bce


----------



## iluvmybags

*10% of the Proceeds from this Auction will go the Red Cross' Relief Effort for Haiti
*
*Pre-Fall09 Safety Pin "Stef", Ivory - gently used*
currently 99 cents (Reserve Not Met)
$875 BIN
6+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-Leather-Safety-Pin-Flap-Shoulder-Bag-Purse_W0QQitemZ160397406480QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item25586e3110


----------



## iluvmybags

1+ day left

*S09 Memphis Danuta, Beige - NWT*
currently $595

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270516547134&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## kiss_p

Some MJ and MBMJ on sale at NM.  Below are just a couple.

Brown Roxanne, 55% off of original price:

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod71050009&eItemId=prod71050009&searchType=SALE&parentId=cat980731&icid=&rte=%252Fcommon%252Fstore%252Fcatalog%252Ftemplates%252FET1.jhtml%253FNs%253DPCT_DISCOUNT%25257c1%2526N%253D4294967189%2526pageSize%253D160%2526st%253Ds

So Cool Stella in black, 40% off of original price:

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod93580059&eItemId=prod93580059&searchType=SALE&parentId=cat980731&icid=&rte=%252Fcommon%252Fstore%252Fcatalog%252Ftemplates%252FET1.jhtml%253FNs%253DPCT_DISCOUNT%25257c1%2526N%253D4294967189%2526pageSize%253D160%2526st%253Ds


----------



## missmish

MBMJ Petal To the Metal Mevie Large Hobo in Rust
*$347.99 *@ Saks

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...us&bmFormID=1264187913542&bmUID=1264187913542


----------



## Marcgirl

For all you ladies looking for a MBMJ Petal to the Metal Black Natasha
$550 BIN
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/NEW-MARC-JACOBS-Petal-to-the-Metal-Natasha


----------



## jun3machina

gorgeous black and brown trish
BIN $495 OBO
trusted and sweet PFer
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/spanik77/items/Marc_Jacobs_Striping_Trish__Black_Brown__tpf__EUC


----------



## Awwgeez

Rare Marc Jacobs Ostrich Clutch
799$ BIN OR BO
From a super sweet Pfer

http://cgi.ebay.com/Gorgeous-MARC-J...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item35a693d91b


----------



## Awwgeez

^^ From the same seller
Orchid Cross Body Bag
89 BIN
http://cgi.ebay.com/Beautiful-Orchi...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item35a693f016


----------



## jun3machina

python trimmed lambskin clutch!!

trusted Pfer
ebay BIN $124.99
http://cgi.ebay.com/Gorgeous-Rare-M...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item35a6943a15

or bonanzle for $100!


----------



## indi3r4

*Carter Coco in Brown!*
BIN $250
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/amy_...bs_Carter_Coco_True_Brown_Excellent_Condition


----------



## indi3r4

*Blue Stardust Eugenie* (don't think this is embossed leather as seller mentioned though)
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-Eug...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2eaa801e0c
current bid of $80
7 hrs to go


----------



## pursemonkey

Pre-owned maroon Blake BIN $229
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-BUR...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item45f09fed74


----------



## kmroboto

[FONT=&quot]Price reduction!  Now only $475 with FREE SHIPPING![/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/span..._Marc_Jacobs_Striping_Trish__Black_Brown__tpf[/FONT]




jun3machina said:


> gorgeous black and brown trish
> BIN $495 OBO
> trusted and sweet PFer
> http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/spanik77/items/Marc_Jacobs_Striping_Trish__Black_Brown__tpf__EUC
> s3.amazonaws.com/bonanzleimages/afu/images/4285/7564/black_trish_main.jpg


----------



## veganaise

daydream bags on bonanzle:

purple diamond daydream
$595 obo


black daydream hobo
$497.25 (bonanza sale till 6est)


black and cream daydream hobo
$498.95 (bonanza sale till 6est)


----------



## Marcgirl

Blue Petal to the Metal Sasha
Current bid $299
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/NEW-MARC-BY-MARC-JACOBS-PETAL-TO-THE-METAL-SASHA-BAG


----------



## Marcgirl

Black Classic Q Natasha
Current bid 0.99cents with 4 Days to go
No Reserve
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/MARC-JACOBS-CLASSIC-Q-NATASHA-CROSSBODY-FLAP-BLACK-BAG


----------



## sydney-1980

The Barney's in Las Vegas has MJ Paisley scarves marked down to $66.  They only have the square silk ones left, and they are Paisley not Cartoon Paisley.  I believe they have yellow, pink and purple left.  They will ship for $12.


----------



## iluvmybags

*R08 Mercer "Birdie" Black - gently used (1x)*
currently $49.99
$150 BIN
6+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Mercer-Birdie-shoulder-bag-MINT-395_W0QQitemZ110485428640QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item19b971d9a0


----------



## iluvmybags

*R06 Large Multi-Pocket, Denim - NWOT*
(I'd ask for more pics to verify condition)
currently $300
$450 BIN
9+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Marc-Jacobs-Purse_W0QQitemZ180460449399QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2a0447ee77


----------



## iluvmybags

*S04 Small Karolina, Electric Blue - gently used*
currently $9.99 (no reserve)
$285 BIN
6+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Marc-Jacobs-Carolina-handbag-blue-leather_W0QQitemZ130361331260QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item1e5a240e3c


----------



## indi3r4

*Purple Jen* (Love the Vibrant color!)
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=390144660821&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
current bid of $280
23 hrs to go


----------



## sydney-1980

MARC JACOBS HUDSON LEATHER handbag 

Opening bid $599.  6+ days.


http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-MARC-JACOB...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item439ce36355


----------



## indi3r4

*Beige Diana from Seventies Line*
http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-W-TAG...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item19b96eb9ab
BIN $350
5++ days to go


----------



## veganaise

palais royal black scooter
starting bid:  $399.99
20 hours left

palais royal fuchsia hobo
buy it now:  $399.99
7 hours left


----------



## handbaglove

Marc Jacobs Jen Satchel Blue
Currently 199, 2 days left

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Jen...WH_Handbags?hash=item35a67eb02f#ht_500wt_1182


----------



## iluvmybags

BEYOND THE RACK
has the following MJ bags
(not the BEST prices, but reduced nonetheless)

S09 Memphis Robert Jennifer, Black - $1099
Penn Canvas & Leather Satchel, Blue - $499
"Robert" Leather & Canvas (bag on bag), Black - $1099

http://www.beyondtherack.com/event/showcase/861


----------



## browneyesblue

Cartoon Paisley Rage bag: $259.90!

http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3036643...Y&origin=category&searchtype=&pbo=6007261&P=2


----------



## jun3machina

daydream bags! BIN $340 SALE (reg $400)
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=390125299556&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT





http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=390125301234&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## jun3machina

teal quilted bruna, sweet PFer
BIN $475
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Tea...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item27aed8040f


----------



## jun3machina

same seller, man i want this! 
BIN $125 sap green ZC
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Sap...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item35a6a189df


----------



## jun3machina

black stardust python embossd stam
BIN $795




http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Bla...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item4a9e11a71b


----------



## jun3machina

kirsten bag (acorn?)
currently $99,  13 hours to go
http://cgi.ebay.com/Used-Marc-Jacob...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item20af0b0fe5


----------



## jun3machina

metallic pink glitter studs bag
start bid $150, ends in 14 hours
http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Marc-Jacobs...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3efc1b00ec


----------



## jun3machina

sap green billfold
currently $36, ends in 15 hours





http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-Kis...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item335970e2e3


----------



## jun3machina

pink pom pom flap bag
currently $105, 19 hours to go
http://cgi.ebay.com/Great-MARC-JACO...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item5638f2537a


----------



## indi3r4

*Brown Grainne McKenzie *
starting bid of $499 (no bid)
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=350307223907&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
1++ day


----------



## sydney-1980

browneyesblue said:


> Cartoon Paisley Rage bag: $259.90!
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3036643...Y&origin=category&searchtype=&pbo=6007261&P=2


 
Sold out online, but there is one left in Green if you call Nordies directly.  Chicago SA Courtney: 312-464-1515 x1250


----------



## sydney-1980

*BNWT Marc Jacobs Birds Of Paradise LARGE TOTE*

eBay.co.uk
Current bid 0.99 GBP (NO RESERVE)
3 + days to go

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/BNWT-Marc-Jac...ViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Bags?hash=item3a570dba8a


----------



## iluvmybags

***NOTE** *this bag is missing the chain
you might be able to get a replacement one from Diego at MJ repairs - or at the very least, a plain black one.  Keep in mind when deciding whether or not to BIN or bid (bidding starts at $599.99 w/9+ days left)



jun3machina said:


> black stardust python embossd stam
> BIN $795
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Bla...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item4a9e11a71b


----------



## Luv n bags

NR in S.F., has a pink Harley style with additional 35% off...also, the metallic fuschia bags with additional 35% off.  Sorry, getting rusty on the style names - but two of the metallic fuschias has a single strap and one is the cruise tote.


----------



## Luv n bags

If anyone is interested in a petal to the metal clutch in blue, I have one on hold at Nordys..was $270, now $184.  Please pm me.


----------



## jun3machina

black LZW stardust
sweet PFer, price drop!
BIN $300
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Sta...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item19b97ec376


----------



## kitcat

black blake with white stitching
BIN $250

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120522889762&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## starqueen_78

Not exactly a great deal, but sooooo green!
Emerald Wonder Satchel
BIN $449.99 Or Best Offer
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Marc-Jacobs-...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item5638c6093e


----------



## Awwgeez

Rare Marc Jacobs Hazelnut Venetia
BIN 175 or BO

ebay:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...STRK:MESELX:IT
BONZ:http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/june2...ut_venetia_TPF


----------



## jun3machina

emily bowler, price reduced
BIN $330
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Bla...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item45f0ae13bf






black easy (?) wallet
BIN $155
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Bla...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item45f0a00b1c


----------



## tadpolenyc

a rare and htf peacock stella on bonanzle from the funniest pf'er. $350.

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/3295/items/11551150


----------



## anne1218

NM in Bellevue Washington has the MJ Jen on sale for $371, call and ask for Brittany, she's a sweet heart.


----------



## angelnyc89

MARC BY MARC JACOBS 'Pretty Nylon - Tobo' Bag $129.90

http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3088530...Y&origin=category&searchtype=&pbo=6007632&P=2

Some MbMJ sales at Bloomingdales:
http://www1.bloomingdales.com/catal...Size=NOSELECTION&PPP=96&PageID=21778985701375


----------



## Awwgeez

Marc Jacobs Trish Bowler
BIN 525
From the swellest of Pf'ers
http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Marc-...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3ca9a20ee7


----------



## iluvmybags

1+ day

*"Vintage" Checkbook syle Wallet, Black - gently used*
currently $26

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290394234574&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## iluvmybags

1+ day left

*S09 Memphis Robert Jennifer, Black - NWT*
currently $750.10

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320478200223&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## iluvmybags

**RELIST**
9+ days
currently $300
$450 BIN

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180461753989&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:VRI



iluvmybags said:


> *R06 Large Multi-Pocket, Denim - NWOT*
> (I'd ask for more pics to verify condition)
> currently $300
> $450 BIN
> 9+ days
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Marc-...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2a0447ee77


----------



## newbee81

MBMJ shoes 70% or more

http://www.6pm.com/search/brand/905/sort/percentOff/desc


----------



## Awwgeez

awwgeez said:


> rare marc jacobs hazelnut venetia
> bin 175 or bo
> 
> ebay:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/ebayisapi.dll...strk:meselx:it
> bonz:http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/june2...ut_venetia_tpf




bin lowered to 155$


----------



## blackonmaroon

Black LZW on Bluefly.com!

$440 and only one left
http://www.bluefly.com/Marc-Jacobs-...tinental-wallet/cat60024/306491101/detail.fly


----------



## Awwgeez

Somebody give this Mouse a home! 

Marc by Marc Jacobs Jacobs Mouse Faridah
BIN 235 Or BO 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...m=150409214540


----------



## kitcat

mama Mia!  apple green, gently used from a super PF'r!
BIN $225

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...49393&_sacat=See-All-Categories&_fvi=1&_rdc=1


----------



## indi3r4

*Another Memphis Black Robert Jennifer*
http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-New-Marc-Ja...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item4a9e21cca9
BIN $899.99
6++ days to go


----------



## indi3r4

*Black Baby Aidan (Missing shoulder strap)*
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Bla...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3a57297880
BIN $249.99 
4++ days


----------



## ikny

Several MJ bags in today's NM midday dash
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...uEm=krechmer@rcn.com&ecid=NMEC12810MiddayDash


----------



## Awwgeez

Memphis Robert Jessica 
BIN 648 (what a steal!)
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-Mem...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item4a9e295a09


----------



## Awwgeez

Awwgeez said:


> Somebody give this Mouse a home!
> 
> Marc by Marc Jacobs Jacobs Mouse Faridah
> BIN 235 Or BO
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...m=150409214540


 

Also Listed on Bonanzle for 175$!!!!

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/june2...h_in_mouse_TPF


----------



## jun3machina

OMG amazing sunburst stam from sweet PFer!
bin $400 on bonanzle
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/indi3r4/items/Marc_Jacobs_Charcoal_Sunburst_Stam


----------



## Mad about Bags

Marc Jacobs Black Hudson with Teal Full Leather Lining  from a wonderful PFer.
BIN $675

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/kitc..._Teal_Full_Leather_Lining_NEW_unique_10917843


----------



## Mad about Bags

^^^From the same PFer Marc Jacobs Flat case in Sky Blue. As new, used once.
BIN $100 
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/31872/items/10917844


----------



## veganaise

daydream in smokey brown
bin: $499.99


----------



## pursemonkey

Beige Memphis Danuta from a super sweet PFer BIN $525 OBO!
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/reconbags/items/Marc_Jacobs_Robert_Danuta_Beige_tPF


NWT White Angela BIN $479!
http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Tag-MARC-JA...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item4ced60b7ff


----------



## novella

I'm returning a Cement Natasha to Nordstrom. Please PM me for SA info. 

On that note, I would greatly appreciate if anyone could *please, please, please* PM me if they see a Black or Newsprint Natasha at a store! TIA!


----------



## restless57

The Rust PTTM Sasha is back in stock at Nordies:

http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3052786...eyword=marc+jacobs+sasha&origin=searchresults


----------



## anteaterquaker

rare find, caroline bag in python, love this bag, BIN $200

http://cgi.ebay.com/1200-Marc-Jacob...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item4a9e30c433


----------



## anteaterquaker

was someone looking for a violet Kari, NWT, BIN $780

http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-MARC-JACOBS...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item5885d00505


----------



## Awwgeez

The Nordstrom in Brea Ca, had a brown PTTM clutch 278$ on sale for $178.


----------



## Mad about Bags

Mad about Bags said:


> Marc Jacobs Black Hudson with Teal Full Leather Lining  from a wonderful PFer.
> BIN $675
> 
> http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/kitc..._Teal_Full_Leather_Lining_NEW_unique_10917843


 
Apology if the link didn't work. Here it is again. Price reduced to $650

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/kitc...lack_Hudson_with_Teal_Full_Leather_Lining_NEW


----------



## indi3r4

*Bordeaux ZC from a super sweet pfer!*
http://cgi.ebay.com/Beautiful-Borde...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item35a6a5814a
current bid of $114
20++ hrs to go


----------



## douzz

not quite a deal for those in the US
but for tPFers in Hong Kong, Lane Crawford, TST,
Purple Stardust Cecilia 50% off
Original price $14,000 to $6800 (HKD)


----------



## douzz

ANNND!!! MbMJ bags in the boutiques 20% off =)


----------



## jun3machina

OMFG
white SD single LARGE
 BIN $295
http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-MARC-JACOBS...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item25589ee243


----------



## beth001

indi3r4 said:


> *Black Large Single* (pm me if you need more pict####################http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2
> current bid of $275.54
> 6 hrs to go



Guaranteed authentic?  And how do we know this?


----------



## hotstar16

http://www.theoutnet.com/product/39109

robert jennifer in python for 70% off


----------



## paula_rose

MJ Giant Safety pin w/ Jade bead $98! 
http://www.theoutnet.com/product/73505


----------



## tadpolenyc

fantastic selection of mj bags over at the uk outnet site.

http://www.theoutnet.com/Shop/Designers/Marc_Jacobs


----------



## Dawn

beth001 said:


> Guaranteed authentic? And how do we know this?


 
The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## ruthfmc

The Outnet's Going Going Gone item is a blue suede swavorski Stam.  The price right now is at $1233....

http://www.theoutnet.com/am/goingGo...mmc=Email-_-GGGoneU90-_-MarcJacobs100203-_-AM


----------



## Beany

White Hudson on Fashionphile $675

http://stores.channeladvisor.com/fa...16183&caTitle=MARC JACOBS Leather Hudson Tote


----------



## indi3r4

*Black and White Small CP Scarf from a fab PFer!*
BIN $75
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-Car...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item4a9e535a84
4++ days


----------



## tadpolenyc

some new bags on bluefly including a pale lavender sunburst stam and beige snakeskin-trimmed alyona.

http://www.bluefly.com/Designer-Han...rc+jacobs/Ntx-mode+matchallpartial/search.fly


----------



## jun3machina

cinnamon capra from a great PFer!!!
BIN $389
http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-Marc-Jacob...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2558aa1a56


----------



## jun3machina

coral leather pom pom tote
currently $64
2 hours left
http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-MARC-...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item35a6b7882e


----------



## Dawn

shop kiki online has some MJ on sale:

Bronze or Purple Jen:
$550
http://www.shopkikionline.com/product/8032/marc-fall-09-jen-bronze/
http://www.shopkikionline.com/product/7988/marc-fall-09-jen-purple/


----------



## mjsmurf77

Everything (not much left--but a stardust rio!) at plazatoo.com 50% off:

http://www.plazatoo.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=designer&Store_Code=PT&vendor_code=JACOBS


----------



## Awwgeez

MJ Taupe Selma from a Fab Pfer
10+ hours to go
*Currently 56$!!!*
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-tau...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item230523856a


----------



## novella

novella said:


> I'm returning a Cement Natasha to Nordstrom. Please PM me for SA info.



This is still available. I'm returning it to Nordies tomorrow so please PM me for SA info if you're lemming for a Petal To The Metal Cement Natasha. These bags have been going fast so I thought that I'd try to help out my fellow tPFers!


----------



## Awwgeez

Marc jacobs Mix Quilted Wallet

114$ BIN

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-Pas...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3359e86d1d


----------



## iluvmybags

FYI -- Bing cash back is 10% (could it go higher??)


----------



## gypsybiker59

FYI -- Endless cash back is 30% today through bing, and they have a ton of MBMJ bags and wallets


----------



## f1re_cr4cker

a few reasonable prices for brits
http://www.lovehandbags.co.uk/designers/jacobs/Page2/ nwt stam £645 and the site is legit


----------



## anne1218

gypsybiker59 said:


> FYI -- Endless cash back is 30% today through bing, and they have a ton of MBMJ bags and wallets


 
Endless is not on Bing store listing?? am I not seeing it??


----------



## jun3machina

^ go to bing.com and search 'endless' and it comes up with 30%


----------



## bags4fun

After you search for endless, I think you have to click on 'endless coupons' on the left to see the 30% off link.


----------



## gypsybiker59

Here's the Bing link, click on endless:

http://www.bingvalentine.com/v1/?fo...tBTSSearch_CTA_1x1&fbid=9Q_zSHZcUtP&wom=false


----------



## kmroboto

MBMJ Teri Tote from lovely TPF'er

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/span...cobs_Totally_Turnlock_Teri_Tote_in_Beige___ra


----------



## Luv n bags

Black Harley at Bergdorf - on sale for $448.  No tax and free shipping with code...

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...mplates%2FET1.jhtml%3FN%3D4294964383%26rd%3D1


----------



## Luv n bags

Patent taupe Christy at Neiman Marcus online - sale price $705.00

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...6siloId%3Dcat980731%26navid%3DtopNavcat980731


----------



## jun3machina

sweet PFer
rare soft calf with suede lining, gold HW BLAKE!!!
(i used to have this one, it's wonderful!)
BIN $300
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230431720498&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## iluvmybags

Only an hour left -- Good deal!

*S04 Lg Multi-Pocket & Zip Clutch, Geranium - gently used*
currently $160.50 (no reserve)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170440266213&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## iluvmybags

1+ day left

*Large Single, Black - NWT*
currently $250 (no reserve)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220550163068&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## iluvmybags

Good deal with Bing's Cash Back!!

*F07 Mixed Quilt Mayfair, Teal - gently used*
currently $200
$300 BIN
4+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Quilted-Mayfair-Teal_W0QQitemZ330402966671QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item4ced8d2c8f


----------



## Melly

*Large Angela in Purple  from a sweet tPFer

BIN $449 (starting bid of $399)*

http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-Auth-MARC-J...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item4a9e6de5a6


----------



## valawyer10

(Originally posted in the general discussion forum, sorry for the re-post!)

I just purchased the black quilted key pouch on sale for $69.37 at Bloomingdales.com and wanted to share 

http://www1.bloomingdales.com/catal...338&CategoryID=5286&PageID=5286*2*24*-1*-1*26


----------



## Awwgeez

Marc Jacobs Jane bag 
$309 BIN
From a super duper sweet pfer

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-NUT...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item4ced8f697c


----------



## Awwgeez

Thistle Stella
$99 no bids 
2 hours to go!

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-Marc-Jacob...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item4ced6e8f90


----------



## Awwgeez

Python Embossed Single
From a sweet pfer
500$ BIN

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/dd5776/items/Gorgeous_Marc_Jacobs_Silver_Single_Crossbody_Bag___NWT


----------



## pursemonkey

Black and white Angelas on NM's mid-day dash for $475
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...&index=7&cmCat=cat000000cat8900735cat21000740
Also has a few MbMJ bags and some metallic Kristin totes:
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...y-home@sunflower.com&ecid=NMEC20810MiddayDash


----------



## iluvmybags

pursemonkey said:


> Black and white Angelas on NM's mid-day dash for $475
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...&index=7&cmCat=cat000000cat8900735cat21000740
> Also has a few MbMJ bags and some metallic Kristin totes:
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...y-home@sunflower.com&ecid=NMEC20810MiddayDash



Black Angela is already sold out (5 minutes later!!)


----------



## iluvmybags

*F07 Quilted Baby Stam, Ivory - gently used (2x)*
$425 BIN 
or BEST OFFER

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Ivory-Little-Stam-leather-purse-genuine_W0QQitemZ200437213156QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2eaafd27e4


----------



## katdhoneybee

"Girly pink" MP for $269

http://www.rodeodriveresale.com/inc/sdetail/57438


----------



## pursemonkey

For those who missed out on the Hillary, there's a brown one (so tempted!) on Bonanzle for $725 OBO!
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/baglover5/items/NWT_AUTHENTIC_Marc_Jacobs_Hillary_Satchel_Handbag_tPF


----------



## jun3machina

teal large hobo VINTAGE!!
BIN $179
currently $30, ends in 7 hours
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130364172878


----------



## jun3machina

maroon bake (?) not entirely sure on color
BIN $229
has corner wear
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-BEA...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item45f0f7a168


----------



## Awwgeez

MBMJ PTTM Natasha! 
$575 BIN or BO


http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-by-Marc-Ja...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item23054fe388


----------



## jun3machina

this would make an awesome travel or work bag. i  vintage MJ!!

vintage pushlock bag
 BIN $59.50
http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-MARC-JA...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item35a707a577


----------



## iluvmybags

2+ days to go

*R09 Paradise Kate, Black - NWT*
currently $255 (reserve NOT met)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-Marc-Jacobs-Black-Leather-Kate-Shoulder-Bag-950_W0QQitemZ350314508304QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item51905f3010


----------



## iluvmybags

1+ day

*F02 Zoe, Black - gently used*
currently $29.99 (no reserve)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Zoe-handbag-black-leather-tpf-member_W0QQitemZ250576240403QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3a5781ff13


----------



## iluvmybags

1+ day to go

*R07 Large Multi-Pocket, Grey - gently used*
currently $107.50 (no reserve)

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-Grey-Large-Multi-Pocket-Bag-EUC_W0QQitemZ180466432974QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2a04a33bce


----------



## iluvmybags

1+ day to go
**Current Season**
*S10 Paradise Rio, Black - NWT*
currently $499.99
$1100 BIN

http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-Spring-Collection-2010-Marc-Jacobs-RIO-Handbag_W0QQitemZ160402037994QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2558b4dcea


----------



## iluvmybags

only 21+ HOURS to go!

*F09 "Lux" Thrash Clutch, Black w/Silver - NWT*
currently $499.99

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280460687720&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## iluvmybags

1+ day to go

*F09 Quilted Bruna, Blue - NWT*
currently $500

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130363297701&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## iluvmybags

*S09 Memphis Stam, Purple - NWT*
$1499 BIN
or BEST OFFER

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120528572084&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## iluvmybags

9+ Hours

*Sporty Tote, Black - gently used*
currently $56 (Reserve not met)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-Marc-Jacobs-Large-Sporty-Zippered-Tote-handbag_W0QQitemZ120526343831QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item1c0fee0e97


----------



## iluvmybags

14+ HOURS to go

*F07 "Stones" Paloma, Beige - gently used*
currently $399

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-MARC-JACOBS-Stones-Paloma-Tan-Shoulder-Bag-Handbag_W0QQitemZ200435705252QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2eaae625a4


----------



## iluvmybags

14+ HOURS to go

*S05 Pom Pom Tote, Red - gently used*
currently $51 (no reserve)

http://cgi.ebay.com/BREATHTAKING-MARC-JACOBS_W0QQitemZ320483776413QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item4a9e52579d


----------



## mystiach

Sorry if this has already been posted:

Bloomies has MBMJ PTTM evie hobo on sale for $383.60 (30% off)

http://www1.bloomingdales.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=436109&PseudoCat=se-xx-xx-xx.esn_results


----------



## pursemonkey

Beige Stefanie (boutique exclusive) from a wonderful PFer BIN $625 OBO!!
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/blackonmaroon/items/Authentic___Rare_MARC_JACOBS_Stefani_Handbag_NWT
(It won't let me post a pic b/c it's too large but it's a smaller version of the Hillary)


----------



## Meta

Little Stam in Cognac 
BIN $549 OBO
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-COG...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3a579f6bcb


----------



## Meta

Mini Satchel in Stark White
BIN $125
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-Sma...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item439d41ec4b


----------



## Meta

Patchwork Little Stam in Peanut (?)
BIN $375 
http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-MARC-...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2558c5712d


----------



## mystiach

iluvmybags said:


> 14+ HOURS to go
> 
> *S05 Pom Pom Tote, Red - gently used*
> currently $51 (no reserve)
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/BREATHTAKING-MA...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item4a9e52579d


 
I just asked the seller about the condition and she said that there was an ink pen mark about 3 inches long on the back but it was "nothing major" Might want to be careful seeing as there are no pics of it!


----------



## anne1218

Nordstrom has a few MBMJ on sale, the classic Hillier, the big Hillier, the Groove and the Natasha, all 33% off, but only in RED, all style in RED only...


----------



## jun3machina

vintage black turnlock wallet 
BIN $79
this is for all you vintage lovers!!
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Bla...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item2eab0ca353


----------



## tomatomato

I remember this was super popular. I wonder if it still is? 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...717506&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1182


----------



## Panic!

Large Black Single $425 BIN

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-Lar...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item58860c0af3


----------



## jun3machina

marc jacobs leather fish pouch
BIN $27
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290401137369&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## jun3machina

marc jacobs slate chain box bag
sale BIN $240
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=390120096977&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## jun3machina

MBMJ washed leather distressed tote
BIN $50
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150411901773&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## Meta

Christy in Black
BIN $450
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-Chr...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2eab0ecdcc


----------



## Awwgeez

Kate!
Currently 499$
9+ hours to go!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-Marc-Jacob...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item51905f3010


----------



## Awwgeez

Totally Turnlock Teri
Current bid $100
11+ hours to go!


http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-by-Marc-Ja...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3ca9faf131


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Bloomingdale's has select MBMJ on sale right now...mainly in the red hot color.


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Bloomindale's SCP is pre-selling an event that begins on 2/19...20% off everything in the handbag department...was told specifically that it includes Marc Jacobs main line brand. Lots of gorgeous new styles!!


----------



## pursemonkey

Amethyst Sophia currently at $153 w/ 3 hours to go!! 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230434806482&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## SarahP

^I think that might be maroon


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Luv2Shop1 said:


> Bloomindale's SCP is pre-selling an event that begins on 2/19...20% off everything in the handbag department...was told specifically that it includes Marc Jacobs main line brand. Lots of gorgeous new styles!!



Point of clarification--sorry!--SCP means South Coast Plaza, which is a shopping center here in Orange County, CA.  

For additionaly questions (i.e., do they accept phone orders), here's the main number: 714.824.4600.

Pre-sale is going on right now...merchandise pick up begins on the 19th.


----------



## debpie

Bordeaux zip clutch
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/Cooper1/items/MJ_Marc_Jacobs_Zip_Clutch_Wallet_Bordeaux_Gold_HW_tPF


----------



## browneyesblue

Beautiful Robert Debbie NWT $649.99 starting bid! Wonderful tPFer!!



http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290401865304&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## Awwgeez

Gently Used Single
BIN 395$


http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-Lar...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item23055ffae6


----------



## Meta

Zip Clutch in Bordeaux
BIN $165
THIS has ALREADY been posted above...please check thread prior to posting please....duplicates r being reported!


----------



## smiles1003

I will be returning a classic hiller hobo in red hot to Nordstrom tomorrow.  It is 33% off the original price.  (Was $398 now $258).  PM me if you want the store info.


----------



## musthaveseenher

The OutNet has added a bunch more MJ bags to their sale.


----------



## pursemonkey

^Sorry to chat but is there a special link to this sale? I only see one bag, the orange palais one that's been on there for awhile.


----------



## LilahBelle

I think it's on the UK version of the site.


----------



## Melly

^ I think she is viewing the UK site.


----------



## jun3machina

mbmj pumpkin hobo
BIN $35






http://cgi.ebay.com/Womens-MARC-JAC...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item4a9ea97dd7


----------



## mooch

Marc by Marc Jacobs Classic Q Hatty Shoulder Bag in Tan on sale $327 at NeimanMarcus:

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...s%2FET1.jhtml%3FN%3D384%2B4294967189%26rd%3D1


----------



## NYCavalier

Marc Jacobs Black Stam

http://annsfabulousfinds.com/shop/on_sale/sale_items/black_stam


----------



## beth001

NYCavalier said:


> Marc Jacobs Black Stam
> 
> http://annsfabulousfinds.com/shop/on_sale/sale_items/black_stam



That one's been up for awhile... and it's not available anymore.  (Not sure when it sold.)


----------



## katdhoneybee

Cute MJ pumps at 65% off and lots of sizes available (sorry if this is supposed to be bags only...let me know if so).

http://www.theoutnet.com/product/72855


----------



## iluvmybags

*"Vintage" (R02) Small Messenger/Shoulder Bag, Black - NWT *
$180 BIN
29+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/BRAND-NEW-MARC-JACOBS-HANDBAG-DEAL-OF-THE-YEAR_W0QQitemZ130368299855QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item1e5a8e634f


----------



## Awwgeez

Relist! 
BIN 545
Way to hot to trot MbMj PTTM! Seriously I would LOVE one of these!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-by-Marc-Ja...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item23057b9b2e


----------



## iluvmybags

this is a pretty rare beauty!!

*F09 Quilted Cecelia, Grey - NWT*
$899.98 BIN
or  BEST OFFER
29+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-MARC-JACOBS-CECILIA-SATCHEL-SHOULDER-BAG-GREY_W0QQitemZ190374310956QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2c5331742c


----------



## iluvmybags

^^Same Seller

*F09 Quilted Cecelia, Violet - NWT*
$899.98 BIN
or BEST OFFER
http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-MARC-JACOBS-CECILIA-SATCHEL-SHOULDER-BAG-violet_W0QQitemZ190374310924QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2c5331740c






*F09 Stardust Cecelia, Purple - NWT*
$1,099.98 BIN
or BEST OFFER
http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-MARC-JACOBS-STAR-DUST-CECILIA-SATCHEL-SHOULDER-BAG_W0QQitemZ200441303250QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2eab3b90d2


----------



## kiss_p

Studded satin bag in taupe - the original price was $1695:

http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3063662/0~2376780~6021632~6007258~6007261?mediumthumbnail=Y&origin=category&searchtype=&pbo=6007261&P=1


----------



## iluvmybags

*F09 Stardust Beat Bag, Black - gently used*
$850 BIN
or BEST OFFER
4+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Black-Marc-Jacobs-Quilted-Beat-Handbag_W0QQitemZ270534563729QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3efd1dd791


----------



## iluvmybags

If I didn't already have two of these.....

*Venetia, Sap Green - gently used*
99 cent opening bid
$250 BIN
4+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-MARC-JACOBS-GREEN-VENETIA-HANDBAG-BAG-PURSE_W0QQitemZ190374589007QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2c5335b24f


----------



## sydney-1980

*Brand New in Box Marc Jacobs Collection Eugenie Clutch*

$349.00 OBO

http://cgi.ebay.com/Brand-New-in-Bo...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2a04f611eb


http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/dcbagchick/items/MARC_JACOBS_Eugenie_Clutch[/url]


----------



## sydney-1980

*BNWT MARC JACOBS QUILTED BRUNA IN PLUM*

From tPFer

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/Myakieu/items/BNWT_MARC_JACOBS_QUILTED_BRUNA_IN_PLUM

Soooo pretty.  If I didn't _just_ buy a bag, I would so buy this.


----------



## angelnyc89

MbMJ @ Piperlime.com

http://piperlime.gap.com/browse/cat...searchRefinementMode=refine&cid=41649&sortBy=


----------



## louch

Small Cecilia, gently used $545 

http://www.yoogiscloset.com/marc-jacobs-black-quilted-calfskin-leather-small-cecilia-bag-2.aspx

Light petrol patchwork stam gently used (I have one of these ) $750

http://www.yoogiscloset.com/marc-jacobs-light-petrol-leather-patchwork-stam-bag.aspx


----------



## hpzapper

This looks like A well kept bag to me.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280466016313&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## candcpeck

I think someone was looking for this bag....I bought from this seller and had a good experience 

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/squi...arc_Jacobs_Classic_Dr_Q_Hillier_Hobo_in_Black


----------



## Meta

Small Venetia in Berry
BIN $200
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320491466709&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT






Elise in Brick Red
BIN $250
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320491608643&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## indi3r4

*Purple/Violet Stardust Cecilia*
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300397974174&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
currently @ $690
7 Hrs to go


----------



## indi3r4

another relist from a fab pfer!
*MBMJ PTTM Natasha in Black*
BIN $495!
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-by-Marc-Ja...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item230585736f
4++ days to go


----------



## indi3r4

From another Fab PFer!
*Slate Flap Bag*
http://cgi.ebay.com/RARE-Marc-Jacob...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item45f136450c
BIN $275
6++ days to go


----------



## indi3r4

^same seller
*PTTM Sasha in Black*
BIN $525
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-By-Marc-Ja...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item45f13696e6
6++ days to go


----------



## indi3r4

*Chestnut Hudson *
starting bid of $350 (no bid) or BIN $650
1++ day to go
http://cgi.ebay.com/WOW-Authentic-H...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3caa3be7fc


----------



## iluvmybags

Very Rare/HTF!!!

*R05 Blake, Orange - gently used*
currently $300
$375 BIN
6+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Resort-2005-Marc-Jacobs-Orange-Blake-Suede-lined-RARE_W0QQitemZ170449702451QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item27af980e33


----------



## iluvmybags

^^Same (Sweet!) Seller!

*F08 Spring Street, Grey - gently used*
currently $325
$375 BIN
6+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Gray-Quilted-Spring-Street-Handbag_W0QQitemZ230440886220QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item35a758dfcc


----------



## iluvmybags

*F08 Flower Hobo, Black - gently used*
(leather lining!)
$325 BIN
29+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/100-Auth-Marc-Jacobs-Shoulder-bag-from-2008-Collection_W0QQitemZ220560517944QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item335a6e6b38


----------



## iluvmybags

1+ day left

*S10 Quilted Marky, Black - NWT*
currently $199.99

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160405758634&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## iluvmybags

1+ day left

*F09 Jumbo Waves Bruna, Taupe - NWT*
currently $797.50

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230438669687&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## jun3machina

orange sweet punk pouchette!!
from a sweet PFer
BIN $450 obo
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/papa...ET_PUNK_Studded_Pouchette_ULTRA_RARE_Resort_2


----------



## jun3machina

same awesome seller ^
RARE as hens teeth BORDEAUX ICEY CAMMIE!!!
BIN $450 obo
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/papalima/items/MARC_JACOBS_Rare_Icy_Bordeaux_Quilted_Cammie_F_05


----------



## indi3r4

another RARE beauty from an angelic PFer!
*Gorgeous HTF Quilted MP in Canary Yellow*
starting bid of $159.99
1++ days to go
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...6024&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_7751wt_1014


----------



## katdhoneybee

This cartoon paisley studded quilted bruna is available at Pentagon City (VA) Nordstrom for $589.  This Norstrom doesn't even carry collection bags, but apparently it was a special order for a customer who later returned it. I resisted...barely...

The main phone # is (703) 415-1121 if you're interested.


----------



## browneyesblue

*Beautiful bark Venetia! Fab tPFer!!!!:*D
*$399 OBO*



http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/baglover5/items/AUTHENTIC_MARC_JACOBS_Venetia_Handbag_in_Bark_tPF


----------



## browneyesblue

*Quilted Gray Casey! Same tPFer as bark Venetia!!!
$399OBO*
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/baglover5/items/AUTHENTIC_MARC_JACOBS_Quilted_Casey_in_Grey_tPF


----------



## brahh

*Palais Flat Case/Make-Up bag Black RE08 $180 OBO*  Awesome tPFer!!!

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/reconbags/items/Marc_Jacobs_Palais_Flat_Case_Make_Up_bag_Black_RE08


----------



## brahh

From same great tPFer...*Quilted Large Zip Wallet SP09 Bronze $275*

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/reconbags/items/Marc_Jacobs_Quilted_Large_Zip_Wallet_SP09_Bronze


----------



## HmMmluvthatbag

Bluefly has a few MJ bags for 20% off (not a GREAT discount), but there is a teal small Jet!

http://www.bluefly.com/Marc-Jacobs-Handbags/_/N-1z1409uZ7aec/list.fly


----------



## mooch

Not sure if this has been posted already but Shopdressonline.com has all MBMJ on sale - looks to be 45% off.  Somewhat limited selection but great deal nontheless.

http://www.shopdressonline.com/mabymaja.html?page=0


----------



## indi3r4

*Current Season, Blue Leola Hobo*
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190374084080&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
current bid of $300
12 hrs to go


----------



## indi3r4

*Beige Large Single*
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300399653207&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
Starting bid of $360 (no bid)
1++ day to go


----------



## pursemonkey

Shoptwigs has  nine hour flash sale that inludes several MJ bags (black SD stam, brown Jen, purple palais flat case). Use this link to see which bags are included and use code "FLASH" to get 35% off! (Black SD stam, brown Jen, purple palais flat case)
http://www.shoptwigs.com/Catalog/Flash_Sale/?pageNumber=all


----------



## pursemonkey

Black SD Beat Bag re-listed w/ lowered BIN of $675!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270537317722&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## KathyKathy

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...294967189%2B384%26st%3Ds%26_requestid%3D11801
Classic Q City $299 at NM


----------



## iluvmybags

*F05 Blake, Taupe - gently used*
currently $199.99
$250 BIN
6+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-MARC-JACOBS-BLAKE-Suede-Interior-EUC_W0QQitemZ330408937468QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item4cede847fc


----------



## sydney-1980

*NEW AUTHENTIC MARC JACOBS STAM KAREN HANDBAG NWT $1500*

BIN $699

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-AUTHENTIC-M...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item335a9d11f3


----------



## indi3r4

*Purple Memphis Stam*
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250585031409&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
starting bid of $500 with no bid 
23 hrs to go


----------



## iluvmybags

15+ Hours to go

*Venetia, Teal - gently used*
currently $202.50 (reserve NOT met)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190374944928&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## iluvmybags

18+ Hours to go

*F07 Blake, Bordeaux - gently used*
currently $309

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190375023743&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## iluvmybags

1+ day left

*R05 Soft Classic Hobo, Blueberry - gently used*
currently $189
$215 BIN

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200443366721&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## iluvmybags

1+ day to go

*Original/1st season Cammie, Marine Blue - gently used*
currently $13.50

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200442610092&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## indi3r4

*Purple Stardust Cecilia *from a sweet PFer!!
BIN $950 OBO
http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Marc-...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item20afb98ddc
6 days to go


----------



## SarahP

Whoa! EUC Chili Trish! $$625 OBO from well-dressed pf'r
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/tmoPOOK/items/Marc_Jacobs_Striping_Trish_in_Chili


----------



## AbbytheBT

New Tote in Black - BIN $160 

 I don't know anything about the seller, but this bag, which I own in Eggplant, is similar in size and feel to a Stella:

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-New...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item35a78254d6


----------



## indi3r4

*Black/Grey Python Trimmed Alyona* from a PFer!
http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Marc-...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item439db01ef3
BIN $850 OBO
6 days to go


----------



## indi3r4

*Merlot ZC* from another fab PFer!
BIN $229
6 days to go
http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-Auth-MARC-J...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item4a9eff92dd


----------



## indi3r4

^same seller

*RARE Canary ZC*
http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-Auth-MARC-J...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item25592256d2
BIN $249
6 days to go


----------



## jun3machina

sweet PFer with some amazing bags

carter rocket tote
BIN $230 obo
minor handle wear
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Car...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item335aabf235






same seller, fabulous SAP green STELLA!!
BIN $275 OBO
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Sap...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item335aabe333


----------



## beausmom

North Carolina ladies.... I was at Southpark in Charlotte on Saturday.  The Belk there had a few MBMJ's at 25% off.  I remember seeing a navy faridah, a cream baby aiden, a cream benny and a cream wallet (I can't remember which one) - all were totally turnlock style.


----------



## pixienspencer

There's a rust color MBMJ Petal to the Metal Sasha bag available at Nordstrom.com:

http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3052786...Y&origin=category&searchtype=&pbo=6013447&P=1


----------



## kirsten

Nordstrom Rack in Costa Mesa has a safety pin clutch in cobalt for $205. Also they had 2 cartoon paisley thrash bags, a couple of the totes with hearts on them and a really cute black bag that I don't know the name of. It's bowler shaped, quilted, super soft leather and has a bunch of small buckles on it.


----------



## indi3r4

another *Chili Trish* from awesome PFer!! 
BIN $590 OBO
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/grace7/items/Marc_Jacobs_Chili_Trish


----------



## indi3r4

*Mercer Parker Tote in Lilac* from fab PFer!
BIN $225
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/alamony/items/Marc_Jacobs_Parker_Tote_in_Lilac__tpf

s3.amazonaws.com/bonanzleimages/afu/images/5093/3295/2010-02-28_008.jpg


----------



## indi3r4

^same seller
*Black Camilla*
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/alam...milla_bag_in_black__hard_to_find___tPF_member
BIN $200 OBO


----------



## indi3r4

*Grey Sophia* from a super sweet PFer!
BIN $249
http://cgi.ebay.com/RARE-MARC-JACOB...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item4cedfc3a82
6 days to go


----------



## indi3r4

*Black Large Single*
current bid of $280
13 hrs to go
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320494069961&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## indi3r4

One of my personal fave, *Chestnut Hudson*, from a fab PFer!
BIN $650
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300400700247&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
17 hrs to go


----------



## indi3r4

*Beige Robert Danuta*
starting bid of $599 (no bid)
ends in 20 hrs
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290406837788&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## indi3r4

Another *Chestnut Hudson*!
current bid of $212.50 or BIN $500
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150417964032&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
1++ day to go


----------



## jun3machina

carter travel case
start bid $89, 10 hours
http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-MARC-JACOBS...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item2a05103f37


----------



## jun3machina

oh man, one of you is LUCKY if these fit!
bump toe buckle boots, size 36 euro/US 6
1 day left, currently $20
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330409137528&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## matchka

*SWEET PUNK ALERT!!!* 

This is the Siouxie in Bisque    






http://cgi.ebay.com/100-Authentic-M...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item45f1679383

(ignore the canned index photo in the listing, it is of the wrong bag.... you have to scroll down in the listing to see the pics of the actual item. see sample above)


----------



## Meta

Stardust Beat Bag 
$920

http://www.bluefly.com/Marc-Jacobs-blue-quilted-leather-Beat-shoulder-bag/CART/305537401/detail.fly

Kate 
$760

http://www.bluefly.com/Marc-Jacobs-...m-shoulder-bag/cat340078/306956501/detail.fly


----------



## Dawn

use VISAS30 for $30 off $150 on bluefly! 
(must use VISA card)


----------



## SarahP

^or SMILE3 and you can use with any card


----------



## mjsmurf77

Here's the link to all the new MJ stuff on Bluefly--tons of Paradise bags and SLGs--including a Marky!

http://www.bluefly.com/Marc-Jacobs-...rc+jacobs/Ntx-mode+matchallpartial/search.fly


----------



## katdhoneybee

MbMJ clothing is on Gilt today.


----------



## Dawn

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Ind...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item414d61ec7c

Indigo Stella
Current bid $290 (no bids yet!)
5 hours to go!
You may want to ask for more pictures of the back, bottom, or inside, but it says never used.


----------



## HmMmluvthatbag

mjsmurf77 said:


> Here's the link to all the new MJ stuff on Bluefly--tons of Paradise bags and SLGs--including a Marky!
> 
> http://www.bluefly.com/Marc-Jacobs-...rc+jacobs/Ntx-mode+matchallpartial/search.fly


 
They added a python embossed Beat Bag in black and beige! and a black Rio or Janice??


----------



## iluvmybags

only 4+ hours to go

*Debbie, Gray - previously carried*
*Notes* wear to backside
currently $80

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130370007484&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## iluvmybags

4+ hours left

*Courtney Hobo, Emerald Green - gently used*
currently $189.99

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130370008879&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## iluvmybags

17+ Hours to go

*Stardust Stam, Red - gently used*
currently $405

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=350321418617&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## pursemonkey

Nutmeg Jane Bag from a sweet PFer BIN $300 OBO
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/dd5776/items/MARC_JACOBS_NUTMEG_JANE_BAG_PURSE_HANDBAG_TPF_MEMBER


----------



## pursemonkey

indi3r4 said:


> One of my personal fave, *Chestnut Hudson*, from a fab PFer!
> BIN $650
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300400700247&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 17 hrs to go



Re-listed w/ BIN of $475! 
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Lea...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item45f16b771d


----------



## HmMmluvthatbag

Preowned Black Hobo BIN $120

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-MARC-JACOBS-BLACK-HOBO-SHOULDER-BAG_W0QQitemZ260562840285QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3caac16add


----------



## jun3machina

early black turnlock bag 
BIN $85
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-100...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item335aaf6711


----------



## jun3machina

cute lil wristlette
BIN $75
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Wri...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item19ba63214a


----------



## pursemonkey

Light Emerald LARGE MP $400
http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/sh...eZSESSIDshop=522c825a82744692cb73aa4de4ada3cd


----------



## pursemonkey

Black Elastic Stam $575
http://stores.channeladvisor.com/fa...&caTitle=MARC JACOBS Quilted Elastic Kid Stam


----------



## Melly

^ That's actually the Kid.


----------



## rosymerry

Bing 25% cash back on Endless.com  	 	 	Go to www.bing.com
Search for Endless
Click the sponsored link.  It's currently at 25% cash back

They have a great selection of MBMJ bags/shoes


----------



## jun3machina

selma bag
BIN $100 OBO
http://cgi.ebay.com/DESIGNER-MARC-J...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item4a9f19295d


----------



## pursemonkey

White Angela  $427
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...index=14&cmCat=cat000000cat8900735cat21000740


----------



## jun3machina

indigo ZC
currently $89
6 hours
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220563310714&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## jenburgess

Marc Jacobs
dark blue quilted leather 'The Single' crossbody small bag $420

http://www.bluefly.com/Marc-Jacobs-...sbody-small-bag/cat20428/307218601/detail.fly


----------



## pursemonkey

Emerald Blake starting bid $299 w/ no bids (ends tomorrow night) or BIN $349
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160409212228&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## thithi

Someone posted in the Deals and Steals forum that Saks Off 5th is having a 40% off all handbags today only.... Off 5th will charge send if you want something, and the CA stores are open till 9 or so.  I don't know what styles are available, but if anyone knows, please tell!


----------



## indi3r4

*Yellow Python Embossed Stam* (note the color transfer)
BIN $699.99
http://cgi.ebay.com/1-450-AUTH-MARC...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item414d97f075
6++ days to go


----------



## indi3r4

indi3r4 said:


> another *Chili Trish* from awesome PFer!!
> BIN $590 OBO
> http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/grace7/items/Marc_Jacobs_Chili_Trish



now on ebay as well..

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Chi...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item4cedfb50a8
starting bid of $460 with no bid
16 hrs to go


----------



## indi3r4

*Black LZW*
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-bla...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item4cede53c20
current bid of $79.99
22 hrs to go


----------



## indi3r4

*Stardust Large Single in Black* from a Fab PFer!
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/MmHmluvthatstuff/items/Marc_Jacobs_Black_Stardust_Large_Single
BIN $475 OBO


----------



## misoakamai

Marc by Marc Jacobs Baby Groovee in Grape Juice (hard to find this color in the baby size right now....sold out pretty much everywhere):

http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3052778...are&siteId=J84DHJLQkR4-PpSrvhFiCQr_FdHQrMIHDg


----------



## iluvmybags

go get her girls!!

*S08 Quilted Mika, Black - gently used*
$675 or BEST OFFER

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/MmHmluvthatstuff/items/Marc_Jacobs_Spring__08_Black_Mika__


----------



## iluvmybags

20+ hours to go

*S10 Paradise Rio, Black - NWT*
currently $415 (no reserve)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230442580663&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## iluvmybags

R06 Karen, Moccasin - NWT
$699 BIN
6+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-AUTHENTIC-MARC-JACOBS-STAM-KAREN-HANDBAG-NWT-1500_W0QQitemZ220567500271QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item335ad8f5ef


----------



## Panic!

indi3r4 said:


> now on ebay as well..
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Chi...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item4cedfb50a8
> starting bid of $460 with no bid
> 16 hrs to go


Relisted. $545 BIN


----------



## Panic!

Olive Python Little Stam
Currently $310, 15h to go.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160409347055&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## iluvmybags

*R06 Sweet Punk Pouchette, Orange - gently used*
$450 BIN
or BEST OFFER
6+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-SWEET-PUNK-Studded-Pouchette-Resort-06-RARE_W0QQitemZ190378742589QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2c5375133d


----------



## iluvmybags

*S08 Mercer Peet/Parker (??)), Marshmallow - gently used*
$439.99 BIN
or BEST OFFER
29+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-1250-MARC-JACOBS-LEATHER-TOTE-HANDBAG-MARSHMALLOW_W0QQitemZ370346213695QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item563a5ac13f


----------



## iluvmybags

*S09 Memphis Robert Jennifer, Brown - NWT*
$950 BIN
or BEST OFFER
4+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Robert-Jennifer-Handbag-2K-NWT-GORGEOUS_W0QQitemZ280475171919QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item414d9f7c4f


----------



## iluvmybags

*Capra, Eggshell - gently used*
currently $100
$300 BIN
3+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-IVORY-LEATHER-HANDBAG_W0QQitemZ150421082477QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2305cb916d


----------



## jun3machina

hutton clutch in white
$55, 40 minutes to go
*has some minor wear, see pics*
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200445193281&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## jun3machina

cinnamon capra from a SWEET PFer
BIN $349
http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-Marc-Jacob...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2305d2e312


----------



## pursemonkey

Pre-owned Ferrari ZC from a lovely PFer BIN $185!!
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-FER...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2305d34f6c


----------



## indi3r4

Another *Black Stardust Large Single*
BIN $575
http://cgi.ebay.com/BNWT-Marc-Jacob...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2eaba012ec
6 days to go


----------



## sneezz

http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3099117...wordsearch&keyword=aidan&origin=searchresults

$265.90

cranberry and spinach only


----------



## jun3machina

rare early MJ evening bag
currently $100
7 hours left
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260562217369&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## jun3machina

slightly pricey, but very rare
SWEET PUNK siouxie!
$999
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300402840451&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## jun3machina

amazing condition and sweet PFer
striping HUDSON bag
currently $192.50, BIN $475 
(save 8% with bing.com)
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300403095325&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## jun3machina

im surprised this is still around
RARE 06 ingrid bag
like the single, but more durable leather...
$325 OBO
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Qui...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item45f176606f


----------



## sneezz

http://www.shopbop.com/totally-turn...524441856822.htm?fm=search-viewall-shopbysize

blue violet and spinach only $313.60

http://www.shopbop.com/metallic-sia...524441857807.htm?fm=search-viewall-shopbysize

gold only $ 180.60

http://www.shopbop.com/metallic-per...524441858099.htm?fm=search-viewall-shopbysize

gold only $138.60


----------



## iluvmybags

*S06 Quilted Stam, Camel - gently used*
(bag has been refurbished)
$529 BIN
29+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-Marc-Jacobs-Stam-Quilted-Camel-Hand-Bag-1275-Tax_W0QQitemZ320499143793QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item4a9f3cd471


----------



## jun3machina

tomato ZC
BIN $179 OBO
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Red...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item1c10d10685


----------



## Quigs

Buckled Satchel - East/West @ Neimans in Black, Blue or Yellow $570

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c..._RETAIL_PRICE%257c1%26st%3Ds%26pageSize%3D160

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c..._RETAIL_PRICE%257c1%26st%3Ds%26pageSize%3D160


----------



## Quigs

Buckled shoulder bag in black @ Neimans $597

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...c1%26N%3D4294967189%26st%3Ds%26pageSize%3D160


----------



## Quigs

Brown Angela Hobo @ Neimans $570

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...c1%26N%3D4294967189%26st%3Ds%26pageSize%3D160


----------



## sneezz

http://shop.nordstrom.com/SR?keyword=marc+by+marc+jacobs+sale&searchorigin=PredictiveSearch

p.s. the totally turnlock faridah is cheaper here vs shopbop.


----------



## AbbytheBT

rose pink patent Blake $450 BIN/OBO

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280474752326&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## AbbytheBT

Cucumber green Cammie $130 BIN
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330412001346&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## AbbytheBT

Black patent multi-pocket $250 BIN
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230447049852&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## AbbytheBT

GORGY Sap Green Stella    from a darlin' PFer for $250 BIN/OBO

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220568408336&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## sneezz

http://piperlime.gap.com/browse/product.do?cid=40500&vid=1&pid=739030&scid=739030002

$389.99

*MBMJ sale on zappos.com*

http://www.zappos.com/marc-jacobs-bags-on-sale


----------



## iluvmybags

this is still a pre-order from Saks, but you can get it NOW (for less $$!

*S10 Flash Little Kelsey, Bright Blue - gently used*
currently $24.99 (no reserve)
$149.99 BIN
9 days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-by-Marc-Jacobs-LITTLE-Kelsey-crossbody-bag-blue_W0QQitemZ120541292785QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item1c10d228f1


----------



## cremedelacrumb

Can anyone tell me if this bag is a fake or real? I wanna purchase it today!

http://cgi.ebay.ca/NWT-Marc-by-Marc..._WH_Handbags?hash=item2c5380ea9b#ht_500wt_956

Thanks!


----------



## iluvmybags

cremedelacrumb said:


> Can anyone tell me if this bag is a fake or real? I wanna purchase it today!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ca/NWT-Marc-by-Marc..._WH_Handbags?hash=item2c5380ea9b#ht_500wt_956
> 
> Thanks!



you need to post this question here:
http://forum.purseblog.com/marc-jacobs/authenticate-this-marc-jacobs-528490.html

this is the thread for authentic MJ deals that are for sale on ebay, bonanzle and retail/online stores


----------



## iluvmybags

1+ day left

*F08 Suede Rolls Clutch, Baby Blue - NWT*
currently $395

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250591752756&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## fififolle

PTTM Evie reduced from £450 to £180!

http://shop.harveynichols.com/fcp/product/-/Handbags/Petal-evie-slouch-hobo/290605


----------



## f1re_cr4cker

harvey nichols have got more sale stock in!

pink and purple kristina only £236
http://shop.harveynichols.com/fcp/product/-/Handbags/Kristina-bag/292471

thrash bag £284
http://shop.harveynichols.com/fcp/product/-/Handbags/Thrash-bag-with-gold-studs/292482

stardust clash £302
http://shop.harveynichols.com/fcp/product/-/Handbags/Stardust-clash-bag/292475


----------



## f1re_cr4cker

f1re_cr4cker said:


> harvey nichols have got more sale stock in!
> 
> pink and purple kristina only £236
> http://shop.harveynichols.com/fcp/product/-/Handbags/Kristina-bag/292471
> 
> thrash bag £284
> http://shop.harveynichols.com/fcp/product/-/Handbags/Thrash-bag-with-gold-studs/292482
> 
> stardust clash £302
> http://shop.harveynichols.com/fcp/product/-/Handbags/Stardust-clash-bag/292475



if they dont show up use this link
http://shop.harveynichols.com/fcp/categorylist/shop/women_handbags?resetFilters=true


----------



## f1re_cr4cker

a few on sale at NM
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/search....arc+jacobs&_requestid=13190&N=4294967189&st=s


----------



## iluvmybags

**RELIST** (surprised no one's scooped this up yet!)

*Venetia, Denim - gently used*
currently $199 (reserve not met)
$299 BIN
6+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-Leather-Venetia-Tote-Bag-Purse-Denim_W0QQitemZ300405717744QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item45f1937af0


----------



## iluvmybags

*Venetia, Sap Green - gently used*
currently $99.99 (reserve not met)
$329.99 BIN
9+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/100-AUTHENTIC-MARC-JACOBS-VENETIA-HANDBAG-PURSE-BAG_W0QQitemZ250595023113QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3a58a09909


----------



## jun3machina

large wallet in saffron
 BIN $199
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140382288790&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## jun3machina

black ines bag
BIN $365, start bid $325 
ends in 4 hours
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110503560694&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## jun3machina

more lucky tiny feet-ed girls
PUNK BOOTS in blue size 35.5
start bid $249
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=390166011734&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## baglady92

someone give this lovely hudson a good home...i wish i could!!!
MARC JACOBS HUDSON
$549.99!
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/heckoyou/items/_Auth_MARC_JACOBS_HUDSON_LEATHER_handbag_BAG_purse_TOTE

s3.amazonaws.com/bonanzleimages/afu/images/4489/9364/_bkslsw_bgk___kgrhqqokjoesnd4hjvzblw-f_3zm____35.jpg


----------



## iluvmybags

this is a pretty rare/HTF bag!!!

*F07 Silvana, Grey - gently used*
currently $479.99
$579.99 BIN
6+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/RARE-1495-LARGE-MARC-JACOBS-QUILTED-LEATHER-TOTE-BAG_W0QQitemZ250595853056QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3a58ad4300


----------



## iluvmybags

another rare beauty - same season ^^

*F07 Quilted Stam, Teal -  gently used*
currently $300 (reserve not met)
$850 BIN
4+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-QUILTED-STAM-BAG-TEAL-GREEN-LEATHER_W0QQitemZ140390581204QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item20afee43d4


----------



## iluvmybags

*F07 (??) Capra, Cinnamon - gently used*
$329 BIN
or BEST OFFER
4+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-Marc-Jacobs-Cinnamon-Capra-Bag-EUC_W0QQitemZ150423259122QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2305ecc7f2


----------



## iluvmybags

This color is just GORGEOUS!!!

*Stella, Peacock - gently used*
$400 BIN
or BEST OFFER
6+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Peacock-teal-Stella-purse-bag-tote_W0QQitemZ220571346051QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item335b13a483


----------



## iluvmybags

Very rare/HTF!!

*S09 Quilted Metallic Zip Clutch, Dark Grey - gently used*
currently $309.99
$349.99 BIN
2+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-Marc-Jacobs-Quilted-Zip-Clutch-Wallet-Grey-NWOT_W0QQitemZ150422549810QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2305e1f532


----------



## iluvmybags

only 23+ hours to go

*F09 Stardust Stam, Clay - NWT*
currently $500 (no reserve)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260564974693&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## iluvmybags

20+ hours to go

*S08 Washed Goat Leather Messenger Bag, Grey - gently used*
currently $299
$399 BIN

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300404473246&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## iluvmybags

only 6+ hours to go

*F08 Flower Leather/Suede Clutch, gently used*
currently $125 (no reserve)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180478037315&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## DeliciousKiwi

Hello guys,

Please authenticate this Venetia for me please. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150421319002&ssPageName=ADME:B:WNA:US:1123

Thanks


----------



## Luv n bags

This is rare! A red snakeskin trimmed wallet - $295

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/yvalenz/items/NWT_Marc_Jacobs_Zip_Clutch___Red_Grey_Snake_Trim


----------



## iluvmybags

depending on the reserve, this could be a "sweet" deal!!
only 1+ day to go

*F04 Kirsten, Sage Green AND F05 Quilted Stam, Icey Taupe - gently used*
currently $199 (reserve not met)
$1200 BIN

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270544905168&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## Panic!

Large Single in Pink
Currently $445 
5h to go.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120541299673&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## DeliciousKiwi

Look at this Venitia bag! The color is summery and it goes with any outfit. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...002&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&autorefresh=true


----------



## iluvmybags

**RELIST**
*F06 Small Box Bag, Slate - gently used*
currently $190
$210 BIN
6+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/RARE-Marc-Jacobs-Leather-Chain-Push-Lock-Flap-Bag-Slate_W0QQitemZ300406981679QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item45f1a6c42f


----------



## iluvmybags

*F05 Classic Hobo, Black - gently used*
currently $220
$250 BIN
1+ day

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Black-Leather-Push-Lock-Shoulder-Hobo-bag_W0QQitemZ290411766814QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item439de3e41e


----------



## iluvmybags

*R08 Palais Royal Messenger Bag, Black - gently used*
currently $210
$235 BIN
1+ day

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Black-Leather-Palais-Royal-Messenger-Bag_W0QQitemZ290411766863QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item439de3e44f


----------



## iluvmybags

*Small Makeup/Accessory Case, Tapioca - gently used*
currently $35
$40 BIN
1+ day

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Leather-Tapioca-Push-Lock-Makeup-Case_W0QQitemZ290411422512QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item439ddea330


----------



## jun3machina

SUPER RARE emerald green sophia
fab PFer
BIN $249
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330413690719&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## Luv n bags

Beautiful blue stardust stam - $950 obo

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/Myakieu/items/BNWT_MARC_JACOBS_STARBUST_STAM___BLUE


----------



## iluvmybags

Very Rare/HTF (this VERY bag was once owned by one of our own!)

*S06 Rachel Sting, Black - gently used*
$475 BIN
or BEST OFFER
29+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Stunning-Black-Marc-Jacobs-Rachel-Sting-handbag-purse_W0QQitemZ220572275581QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item335b21d37d


----------



## iluvmybags

Only 6+ Hours to go

*F07 Mixed Quilted "The Chic", Grey - gently used*
currently $390

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-MARC-JACOBS-DARK-OLIVE-LEATHER-SHOULDER-BAG_W0QQitemZ120540854196QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item1c10cb77b4


----------



## lccsue

Kelly (?) Green Blake
http://annsfabulousfinds.com/shop/new_arrivals/kelly_green_blake


----------



## iluvmybags

1+ day

*S10 MbyM Flash Leola, Black - NWT*
currently $265

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140390136827&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## iluvmybags

1+ day

*S06 Quilted Stam Hobo, Mouse - gently worn*
**NOTE** wear to strap
currently $399

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150422345656&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## ikny

Single in Black $313 on CUSP
http://www.cusp.com/shoponline/product.aspx?folderid=/shoponline/sale/accessories&itemId=V0BSS


----------



## Panic!

Marc Jacobs Trish in Chestnut 
Current $204, 2H
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300405870613&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT





Watch out for the split handle stitching.


----------



## asin

Mj silvana in ivory

http://stores.channeladvisor.com/fashionphile/


----------



## AbbytheBT

Plum Elastic "kid" stam $400 - starting, no bids, 1 + day remaining

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330413763760&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## AbbytheBT

Canary yellow Zip Clutch BIN $229  

 (It says Canary on the tags in listing, but I kinda think it looks like   Resort  04 Tapioca - with softer yellow - burnt orange suede lining)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300405950500&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## indi3r4

*Black Paradise Marky Wallet*
BIN $229
6 days to go
http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-BLACK-MARC-...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3efdef7f49


----------



## ccheng82

*Petrol Blue Icey Multipocket Hobo*

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...67680&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1182


----------



## Melly

*Rare Two-Tone Guinevere in Aquamarine from a super sweet tPFer!!*
*BIN $275 obo *

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/cheryl50/items/Marc_Jacobs_RARE_Two_tone_Guinevere_Handbag


----------



## iluvmybags

this is a rare beauty!!

Only 10+ Hours to go
*S09 Patent Leather Stam, Violet - NWT (no sleeper)*
Currently $799.99

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=350327120163&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## iluvmybags

*"Vintage" F02 Original Annouck, Apricot - gently used*
(altho you may want to ask if the color's been touched up - 
the body looks darker than the edges/creases of the pockets)
currently $49.99
$99.99 BIN
6+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-LEATHER-SPRING-SATCHEL-AUTHENTIC_W0QQitemZ300408115955QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item45f1b812f3


----------



## iluvmybags

one of my fav colors!!

*"Vintage"* R02 Stella, Faded Brick - gently worn
(**Note** minor color loss/fading on the backside)
currently $99
$199 BIN
6+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Faded-Brick-Stella-bag-purse-tote_W0QQitemZ230451065807QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item35a7f433cf


----------



## jun3machina

relist
RARE sweet punk pochette in fluo orange
start bid $19.99, BIN $450
fab PFer too
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-SWE...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item19bad45c9a


----------



## Awwgeez

YUMMY Elise from a super Pfer

BIN 475

http://cgi.ebay.com/RARE-Authentic-...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item335b454b9c


----------



## Dawn

green kate back on bluefly!
$760
http://www.bluefly.com/Marc-Jacobs-...gner-cat60024-4294965090/307212401/detail.fly


----------



## jun3machina

red barrel bag
start bid $149, 2 hours left
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-RUB...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item20afee676b


----------



## jun3machina

rare brown turnlock wallet
start bid $49  
4 hours left
http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-MARC-JACOB...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item2eabb83192


----------



## Quigs

White Angelo Hobo @ Neimans $570

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...Ns%3DMAX_RETAIL_PRICE%257c1%26st%3Ds%26va%3Dt


----------



## iluvmybags

*F02 "Vintage" Padlock Hobo, Pumpkin - NWOT*
Currently $169
$189 BIN
3+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Spectacular-MARC-JACOBS-Bag-Large-Hobo-NEVER-CARRIED_W0QQitemZ280480809612QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item414df5828c


----------



## iluvmybags

*S09 Quilted Kristina, Saffron - NWT*
$375 BIN
or BEST OFFER
29+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Kristina-Yellow-Brand-New_W0QQitemZ300408901790QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item45f1c4109e


----------



## iluvmybags

*F06 Striping Small Bowler, Dark Brown - gently used*
currently $115 (Reserve NOT met)
1+ day

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200450206782&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## pursemonkey

Sweet Punk Debbie in bisque BIN $850 *note wear*
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/MmHmluvthatstuff/items/Marc_Jacobs_Sweet_Punk_Bisque_Debbie_Hobo


----------



## pursemonkey

Black Paradise Rio BIN $599
http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-MARC-...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item27b04f387e


----------



## pursemonkey

Black quilted Alyona BIN $699
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/Cooper1/items/MJ_Marc_Jacobs_Black_Quilted_ALYONA_Gold_HW_Satchel_Bag


----------



## iluvmybags

*Christy Hobo, Black - gently used*
(*seller says store return - not sure if it was carried before or after return
it looks like the dept store tag is still attached*)
currently $345
$400 BIN
4+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-Christy-Bag-Soft-Black-Calfskin-Leather_W0QQitemZ280481663545QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item414e028a39


----------



## iluvmybags

*"Vintage" (2003/04) Small Shoulder Bag, Orange - gently used*
$74.99 BIN
6+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-ORANGE-LEATHER-TOTE-HOBO-BAG-HANDBAG-EXLNT_W0QQitemZ310208332908QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item4839db846c


----------



## Panic!

WILL SOMEONE PLEASE BUY THIS BEFORE I BUY IT AND GO INTO DEBT!?!?!

Not really a deal, but my gosh is this gorgeous. 
$975 OBO
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Wov...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item45f141ec38

Little Stam


----------



## iluvmybags

*R02 Zip Top Hobo, Black - heavily used*
currently $41
1+ day

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140391570298&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## iluvmybags

*R08 Mercer Stam, Blue - NWT*
currently $102.50 (no reserve)
1+ day

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260570833795&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## iluvmybags

*F04 (I think) Blake, Peacock - previously carried*
currently $199.99
1+ day

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330414440653&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## iluvmybags

*Courtney Hobo, Turquoise/Jade Green - gently used*
currently $50 (Reserve NOT met)
1+ day

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150424081437&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## iluvmybags

*F09 Stardust Single, Clay - NWT*
currently $465
1+ day

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120544896800&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## iluvmybags

*"Vintage" (2001/02) Devon, Black - gently used*
(this is the full size - slightly larger than a Sophia - not the Baby Devon)
currently $50 (no reserve)
1+ day

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320504194202&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## pursemonkey

Very rare, VERY gorgie Melrose stam $500 OBO!!!!
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/tigerlily59/items/Marc_Jacobs_Authentic_Melrose_Stam_HTF_Rare_Bag

Same seller has a grey Casey for $370 OBO
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/tigerlily59/items/Marc_Jacobs_Authentic_Quilted_Casey_Tote

And another rare one, the "Iron Man" bag in black for $350 OBO
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/tige...cobs_Authentic_Resort_06_Satchel_Iron_Man_Bag


----------



## Panic!

^ all three links are to the Melrose Stam

i fixed the links 
-dawn


----------



## tadpolenyc

first season stella for $299.

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/spaceyjacy/items/Gorgeous___Rare_Marc_Jacobs_First_Season_Stella_


----------



## SarahP

another stella, and an mbmj turnlock bowler 

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/kmroboto/items/Marc_Jacobs_Stella__first_season__in_black

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/kmroboto/items/Marc_by_Marc_Jacobs_Totally_Turnlock_Bowler_bag_purse


----------



## pursemonkey

Bloomingdales F&F sale is online! Use code FRIENDS for 20% off and stack code HARPERS for an _additional _10% off! All MJ and MbMJ bags included
http://www1.bloomingdales.com/searc...andbags&cKey=1&sortOption=*&resultsPerPage=96


----------



## angelnyc89

MJ at Gilt.com


----------



## jun3machina

super duper RARE
frankie bowler bag in coral
currently $49, 7 hours to go.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=350328993313&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## tadpolenyc

mbmj wristlet for $70

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/kmroboto/items/Marc_by_Marc_Jacobs_blue_wristlet_wallet_bag






mj blue push button for $110

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/kmroboto/items/Marc_Jacobs_Blue_Push_Button_Clutch


----------



## Quigs

Classic Two Pocket Tote @ Neimans for $615

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...Ns%3DMAX_RETAIL_PRICE%257c1%26st%3Ds%26va%3Dt


----------



## jun3machina

black icey cammie 
BIN $299
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Cam...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item1c112d4568


----------



## jun3machina

on ebay, use bing for 8% savings

BIN $850
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Bis...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item27b06271a2


----------



## jun3machina

black single
BIN $550
http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-MARC-JACOBS...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2eabeee545


----------



## jun3machina

carter bag
BIN $399 OBO
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-GRE...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3efe1c8db8


----------



## jun3machina

celery (?) flap bag
such a cute style
currently $35, 1 hour 48 minutes to go
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Sap...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item51911bca59


----------



## jun3machina

Pomegranate sophia
currently $41, reserve not met
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Red...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item45f1bc3f0d
*note* will ship priority usps


----------



## jun3machina

yummy teal kate bag
$215 start bid, no bids, 18 hours left
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Tea...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item4cee40cec8


----------



## jun3machina

black hutton clutch
BIN $479, start bid $399
http://cgi.ebay.com/NWOT-MARC-JACOB...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item35a7ea3f2f


----------



## jun3machina

pink hobo
currently $50
17 hours
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-PIN...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item4cee407be6


----------



## jun3machina

cucumber stella
$69.48, 23 hours
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-STE...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item5d28652ae9


----------



## SarahP

Safety pin tote

$450 OBO
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/ketagyrl/items/EUC_MARC_JACOBS_Safety_Pin_Tote_in_Purple

Also has PTM natasha in grape juice $399 OBO
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/keta...C_JACOBS_Petal_to_the_Metal_Natasha_Grape_Jui

Carter in Charcoal $350 OB0
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/ketagyrl/items/NWOT_MARC_JACOBS_Carter_Satchel_in_Charcoal_grey

Canary ZC $239
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/ketagyrl/items/NWT_Auth_MARC_JACOBS_Canary_Yellow_Zip_Clutch_Wallet

Bordeaux Keypouch $75
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/ketagyrl/items/NWT_MARC_JACOBS_Coin_Pouch_in_Bordeaux

Purple nylon sweetie pouch $75
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/keta...T_MARC_JACOBS_Purple_Nylon_Sweetie_Pouch_Frog

and shoes!
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/ketagyrl/items/NIB_MARC_JACOBS_Burgundy_Wine_Bow_Heels_39_5


----------



## musthaveseenher

Somebody _please_ buy this before I do, my trigger finger is at the ready. :shame: Save me from myself.

Sunburst Stam in Rose
$725
http://www.yoogiscloset.com/marc-jacobs-rose-lambskin-sunburst-stam-bag.aspx


----------



## pursemonkey

MbMJ bags, shoes and accessories on 6pm.com
http://www.6pm.com/search/brand/905/filter/onSale/"true"/sort/goLiveDate/desc


----------



## jun3machina

gorgeous bordeaux chevron frame bag

start bid $345, 1 day left
AMAZING condition
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260571140676&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT





same seller has the following:
black cosmetic case
start bid $29
23 hours
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-bla...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3cab37a3a9






quilted cosmetic case
start bid $29
22 hours
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-nat...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3cab37bbc5





rare mouse clutch wallet
start bid $119
1 day
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Qui...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3cab3fcad3


----------



## browneyesblue

Stardust STAM Black $800

https://www.shopkikionline.com/product/8025/stardust-stam-black/

Jumbo Waves Kasia Taupe $900

https://www.shopkikionline.com/product/8164/cutout-kasia-taupe/


----------



## pursemonkey

Shoptwigs flash sale! 12 hours only - take 35% off select styles with code FLASH. Looks like they have a brown Jen, a purple flatcase, a taupe Martha (if that was black I would be alllll over it!), and a blue sequined little rocker stam.
http://www.shoptwigs.com/Catalog/Flash_Sale/?pageNumber=all


----------



## angelnyc89

MbMJ shoes at Gilt.com


----------



## browneyesblue

Black Kate! Only 1 left! $760!!

http://www.bluefly.com/Marc-Jacobs-...um-shoulder-bag/cat60024/306956501/detail.fly


----------



## iluvmybags

browneyesblue said:


> Black Kate! Only 1 left! $760!!
> 
> http://www.bluefly.com/Marc-Jacobs-...um-shoulder-bag/cat60024/306956501/detail.fly



Not only that, but you save $30 on orders $150 and higher with FREE Shipping!


----------



## jun3machina

ending in 11 hours
SWEET PUNK POUCHETTE from a sweet PFer
currently $100.99
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110508661914


----------



## iluvmybags

17+ Hours to go

*Large Single, Black - NWT*
currently $252.49

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160415012566&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## iluvmybags

great deal!!
only 20+ Hours to go

*S04 Large Karolina AND Soft Calf Zip Clutch, Oatmeal - gently used*
currently $127.50 (NO reserve)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250599765116&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## iluvmybags

*"Vintage" (2002/03) Canvas & Leather Venetia, Pale Rose - gently used*
currently $22
$75 BIN
6+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-adorable-pink-handbag_W0QQitemZ170464118400QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item27b0740680


----------



## iluvmybags

*"Vintage" Stella, Ivory (silver hardware/canvas lining)* - previously carried
*NOTE* signs of wear/color transfer
currently $49.99
$139.99 BIN
6+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-Marc-Jacobs-STELLA-handbag-purse-ivory-cream_W0QQitemZ150427054910QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item230626b33e


----------



## iluvmybags

*S09 Memphis Robert Jennifer, Brown - gently used*
currently $750
$850 BIN
6+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Brown-Memphis-Robert-Jennifer_W0QQitemZ170464031145QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item27b072b1a9


----------



## iluvmybags

*S09 Quilted Metallic Zip Clutch, Bronze - gently used*
currently $175
$225 BIN
6+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Bronze-Zip-Clutch-Wallet_W0QQitemZ170464040601QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item27b072d699


----------



## jun3machina

really cute canvas make-up case or sun-glass case
BIN $13
http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Marc-by-Mar...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item414e2767d4


----------



## jun3machina

gorgeous saddle stam
BIN $650 OBO
has slight wear on corners, but easily touched up with either shoe polish or by a pro
http://cgi.ebay.com/Pre-owned-Quilt...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2a05ca72ab


----------



## smileglu

Marc by Marc Jacobs  (Derby, Cranberry Faridah + more) 33% off markdowns at Nordstroms

http://shop.nordstrom.com/SR?keywor...ort=4&viewall=0&searchorigin=PredictiveSearch


----------



## yvalenz

Marc by Marc Jacobs Aline Satchel, Black
EUC
$225 OBO
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/candcpeck/items/Marc_by_Marc_Jacobs_Satchel_EUC


----------



## smileglu

Marc by Marc Jacobs 50% off Mabel Puffed Tote in Newsprint (Gray). Less than 90 minutes left! 

fREE Shipping with promo code: WELCNM

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...&index=1&cmCat=cat000000cat8900735cat21000740


----------



## HmMmluvthatbag

MBMJ Ivory Leola BIN $270 (store display w/ line on inside pocket)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-by-Marc-Jacobs-Leola-Ivory-Flash-Tote-Handbag_W0QQitemZ250603041693QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3a591af39d


----------



## sneezz

MJ and MBMJ apparel final sale over at gilt.com ends 3/29 11am EST.


----------



## katdhoneybee

Just posted in Deals thread - 30% off all handbags at shopdressonline.com

http://forum.purseblog.com/deals-and-steals/shopdressonline-com-30-off-all-handbags-572578.html

They carry MbMJ Hillier in black, chocolate, and chambray; baby groovee in black and chocolate;  classic q natasha in black and chocolate; pixie in orange (it is gorgeous!); and a few other styles.


----------



## gjee

katdhoneybee said:


> Just posted in Deals thread - 30% off all handbags at shopdressonline.com
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/deals-and-steals/shopdressonline-com-30-off-all-handbags-572578.html
> 
> They carry MbMJ Hillier in black, chocolate, and chambray; baby groovee in black and chocolate;  classic q natasha in black and chocolate; pixie in orange (it is gorgeous!); and a few other styles.



do we need to put in a code or something? because I don't see any discounts..


----------



## Awwgeez

^^ Yes you need to put March30


----------



## jun3machina

code : MARCH30


----------



## HmMmluvthatbag

NWT (Putty?) Beige Rosen BIN $350

I LOVE this bag!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-Rosen-Leather-Puffy-Bag-Beige-w-tag-MINT_W0QQitemZ180486379795QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2a05d39913


----------



## jun3machina

price lowered
black calf skin christy
BIN $ 355
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-Chr...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item414e31fc1b


----------



## jun3machina

kinda high, but soooo rare
vermillion sophia
bin $550
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-RED...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item5885b485f4


----------



## jun3machina

cute lil thing
BIN $42.99
http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-Marc-...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item230626cddd


----------



## jun3machina

really adorable MBMJ hobo
BIN $119
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-zip...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item45f1e169df


----------



## beauty k addict

for a night out 
MBMJ double flap clutch in cherry
BIN $99 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-by-Marc-Jacobs-Doube-Flap-Clutch-Purse-in-Cherry_W0QQitemZ280484951707QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item414e34b69b#ht_500wt_924


----------



## iluvmybags

Not sure the color & the price is a little high, but it's gorgeous nonetheless!!

*R05 Quilted Blake (Putty? Beige? Ivor?), gently used*
currently $544.99
19+ Hours

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280480759225&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## iluvmybags

21+ Hours to go on ebay
Currently $185

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270551102800&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



Melly said:


> *Rare Two-Tone Guinevere in Aquamarine*
> *BIN $275 obo *
> 
> http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/cheryl50/items/Marc_Jacobs_RARE_Two_tone_Guinevere_Handbag
> s3.amazonaws.com/bonanzleimages/afu/images/5382/1012/IMG_2863.JPG


----------



## iluvmybags

*F06 Soft Calf Zip Clutch, Chartreuse - previously carried*
currently $85
$165 BIN
3+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Chartruese-Zip-Clutch-ZC-Wallet_W0QQitemZ230453891188QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item35a81f5074


----------



## Cheryl24

*Gorgeous Indigo Venetia from a FAB PF'er! - $325 OBO!*






http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/Ihea...__Indigo_Blue_Marc_Jacobs_Venetia_Satchel_Bag


----------



## indi3r4

someone needs to get this
*Black Python Trimmed Alyona from Awesome PFer!!*
BIN $750
http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Marc-...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item45f1f1f07d


----------



## indi3r4

*Moccasin Karen *
BIN $549
http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-AUTHENTIC-M...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item4a9fd124a7


----------



## jun3machina

gorgeous and super rare color
from a SUPA' FABULOUS & fun Pfer
currently $200
2 hours left
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-RAR...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item35a80bd9b4


----------



## jun3machina

large silk/cashmere cartoon paisley scarf
$179, 1 hour left
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=350330991146&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## jun3machina

MBMJ PTTM sasha *(although i think it might be the natasha)* in newsprint
start bid $395
2 hours to go 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250603045256&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## HmMmluvthatbag

Gaaaahhh!  I wish I had endless money!

ICY Black Small Quilted MP BIN $250!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-BLACK-HANDBAG-PERFECT-CONDITION_W0QQitemZ260577037610QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3cab9a0d2a


----------



## jun3machina

**^ WARNING* someone purchased this last month and gave the seller negative as they never received the bag. the bag in the pics is real, but im concerned about the seller*


----------



## jun3machina

cute ivory lola bag (missing umbrella)
BIN $60
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/maxstudio518/items/Marc_Jacobs_Lola_Bag_in_ivory_w_o_umbrella


----------



## jun3machina

gold MJ cosmeetic bag
sweet heart of gold PFer too
BIN $30
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/tigerlily59/items/Marc_Jacobs_Authentic_Gold_Leather_Makeup_Pouch_EUC


----------



## jun3machina

gorgeous peacock pocket satchel
BIN $199
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/maxstudio518/items/Marc_Jacobs_Pocket_Satchel_in_Peacock


----------



## iluvmybags

*"Vintage" (2002) Doctor's style Satchel, Tan/Lt Brown - gently used*
*NOTE* darkened handles/water spot
$89.99 BIN
or BEST OFFER
6+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/authentic-MARC-JACOBS-tan-purse-handbag-doctor-satchel_W0QQitemZ150428396243QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item23063b2ad3


----------



## indi3r4

indi3r4 said:


> someone needs to get this
> *Black Python Trimmed Alyona from Awesome PFer!!*
> BIN $750
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Marc-...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item45f1f1f07d



Bonanzle Price: BIN $715 
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/bagl...Jacobs_Alyona_Handbag_Python_trimmed_EUC_PRIC


----------



## smileglu

50% off at $597 - MJ Quilted Hobo in Fuchsia and Beige. NM's Midday Dash sale, only 80 minutes left or while supply last

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...index=22&cmCat=cat000000cat8900735cat21000740


----------



## jun3machina

violet single
BIN $569
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-VIO...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item5886df8a72


----------



## sushiwhore

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...31cat6000734cat11000734cat19000737cat23280731

marc jacobs Vetetia Bowler

    * White leather with gold piping.
    * Golden hardware.
    * Top handles with rings, 4 1/2" drop.
    * Zip top.
    * Belted detail over top.
    * Two front flap pockets; push-lock closure.
    * Brown fabric lining.
    * Inside zip pocket.
    * 10"H x 15"W x 3 3/4"D.
    * Metal feet protect bottom of bag.
    * Made in Italy.

$*750*


----------



## TXGirlie

mbmj pttm stoplight pouchette

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330418843316&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## twochubbycheeks

so pretty! wish it was my size!!!

MJ Wooden Platform Sandals
starting bid $119 ends in 5days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Woo...men_s_Shoes?hash=item414e3e8e75#ht_500wt_1182


from the same seller! love these ones too! looks so sassy!
MJ Wedge Espadrille
BIN $99

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Wed...men_s_Shoes?hash=item414e3ea8bb#ht_500wt_1182


----------



## pursemonkey

A super sweet PFer with an incredible collection appears to be cleaning house!
Sky Mercer Peet $525
Dark Brown Capra $500
Navy Venetia $400
Bark Venetia $310
Grey Quilted Large Zip Wallet $390
Large Washed Rose Cosmetic Bag $99
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/grace7


----------



## pursemonkey

Black paradise Rio from a wonderful PFer BIN $600 OBO!!
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/tigerlily59/items/Authentic_Marc_Jacobs_Paradise_Rio_Handbag_tPF


----------



## iluvmybags

*S09 Quilted Metallic Zip Clutch, Dark Grey - NWOT*
$340 BIN
or BEST OFFER
6+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-Marc-Jacobs-Quilted-Zip-Clutch-Wallet-Grey-NWOT_W0QQitemZ150428701372QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item23063fd2bc


----------



## iluvmybags

*F08 Daydream Hobo, Orchid - gently used*
$399.99 BIN
6+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-Daydream-Hobo-Handbag-Bag-ORCHID-PURPLE-TPF_W0QQitemZ350334629824QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item51919237c0


----------



## iluvmybags

*S09 Memphis Reena, Black - NWT*
currently $405 (Reserve NOT met)
1+ day

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270552944353&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## iluvmybags

**double post**


----------



## baglady92

_HELLO LADIES!!! 
I found a natasha in grape juice from a tpf member on  bonanzle!!! Hope  this can help someone!
_http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/heck...c_by_MARC_JACOBS_Petal_to_the_Metal_Natasha_B


----------



## veganaise

some petal to the metal sasha bags in rarer colors like cordovan and marsh brown.

cordovan:
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/smiles3113/items/NWT_Marc_by_Marc_Jacobs_Petal_to_the_Metal_SASHA_Bag

marsh brown:
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/egghead99/items/MARC_JACOBS__Petal_to_the_Metal__Sasha_marsh_brown_NWT_


----------



## Quigs

Classic Two-Pocket Tote in Black @ Neimans $615

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...Ns%3DMAX_RETAIL_PRICE%257c1%26st%3Ds%26va%3Dt


----------



## sneezz

Alyona $1180 today only (extra 10% off) from bluefly.com

http://www.bluefly.com/Marc-Jacobs-beige-leather-Alyona-snake-detail-bag/cat60024/306513201/detail.fly


----------



## iluvmybags

WOW! Talk about a rarity!!

*S07 Hudson, White (full red leather lining) - gently used*
currently 99 cents (Reserve not Met)
$699.99 BIN
6+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-Leather-HUDSON-Tote-Bag-Purse-Handbag-White_W0QQitemZ170467217837QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item27b0a351ad


----------



## iluvmybags

*R08 Python Embossed Patent Leather, Grey - NWT*
currently $500
$699 BIN
4+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-Marc-Jacobs-Grey-Anthracite-Purse-Handbag-NWT_W0QQitemZ320510634991QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item4a9fec2bef


----------



## iluvmybags

**RELIST**

*Paradise Marky, Black - NWT*
currently $199
$229 BIN
6+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-BLACK-MARC-JACOBS-THE-MARKY-WALLET-450_W0QQitemZ280487132058QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item414e55fb9a


----------



## iluvmybags

*"Vintage" (2003) Stella, Apple Green ("Grass" ??) - gently used*
currently $96 (no reserve)

Only 14+ Hours

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330418169695&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## iluvmybags

1+ Day

*F05 Quilted Stam, Icy Taupe - gently used*
currently $499

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170464973609&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## iluvmybags

**RELIST**

*F07 Capra, Cinnamon - gently used*
$299 BIN
or BEST OFFER
4+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150428543138&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:VRI


----------



## jun3machina

meadow pushlock hobo
BIN $169
http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Marc-...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item335bbcdff8


----------



## jun3machina

nice side-ways mercer bag in chalk 
currently $249, 3 hours to go
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Col...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3efe4a98b6


----------



## jun3machina

fun MBMJ animal stripe cotton sling bag
currently $19.99
5 hours to go
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Ros...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item1c1140e4df


----------



## jun3machina

pumpkin ava bag!!
star bid $149
6 hours to go
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-AUT...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3cab825df8


----------



## jun3machina

blue large tote
BIN $265 OBO
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-LEA...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item27b08231af


----------



## HmMmluvthatbag

BEIGE Quilted Snake Embossed RIO!  BIN $899 (store return)

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-RIO-Snakeskin-Embossed-Gold-Studs-Bag-BEIGE_W0QQitemZ180488870205QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2a05f9993d


----------



## jun3machina

red single!
BIN $425
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/bagaholic37/items/Authentic_Marc_Jacobs_RED_Single_NWOT


----------



## jun3machina

MBMJ core canvas faridah
BIN $50 OBO
http://cgi.ebay.com/WOW-MARC-JACOBS...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item4cee8f6987


----------



## heroesgirl88

White Venetia
BIN $270.00 OBO
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160417860945&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## heroesgirl88

*MBMJ Party Girl Pixie Black*
BIN $310, Bidding starts at $200
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160419821048


----------



## pursemonkey

Black Palais Royal Lorna from a sweet PFer - currently at $167.50 w/ 9 hours to go!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120549851635&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## Cheryl24

*Adorable MbMJ "Big Slice" Mint Patent Wristlet/Clutch from a lovely PF'er 

$80 OBO!*

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/Ihea..._Jacobs__Big_Slice__Patent_Leather_Clutch_bag


----------



## pursemonkey

Rare Amethyst Large MP $450!! 
http://www.yoogiscloset.com/marc-jacobs-purple-leather-large-multi-pocket-bag.aspx


----------



## jun3machina

MBMJ leoloa bag 
(if this was black i'd be all over it!)
bin $150
http://cgi.ebay.com/authentic-Marc-...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3cabce440f


----------



## jun3machina

small chevron bag in bordeaux
BIN $170
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-HAN...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item19bb3e8463


----------



## twochubbycheeks

gorgeous Marc by MJ double flap clutch in cherry color 

BIN $99 free shipping!
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-by-Marc-Ja...WH_Handbags?hash=item414e6a78f9#ht_500wt_1182

seller has other MJ goodies for sale


----------



## iluvmybags

*S09 Memphis Robert Lexie, Brown - NWT*
currently $799.99
$879.99 BIN
6+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-Qulited-Robert-Lexie-Leather-Tote-Bag-tPF_W0QQitemZ290421474690QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item439e780582


----------



## iluvmybags

*S08 Soft Quilted Oui Messenger, Dark Grey - gently used*
(washed goat leather)
currently $299
$350 BIN
6+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Quilted-Messenger-Bag-Purse-Dark-Grey-1450_W0QQitemZ300414421978QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item45f2184bda


----------



## iluvmybags

*F07 Stones Clutch, Ivory - NWT*
$450 BIN
or BEST OFFER
6+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-LEATHER-STONES-COLLAGE-CLUTCH-HANDBAG-1695_W0QQitemZ170468775141QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item27b0bb14e5


----------



## iluvmybags

**NOTE** Broken Zipper
*F05 Quilted Zip Clutch, Icy Black - previously carried*
currently $45 (no reserve)
1+ day

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280487537879&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## iluvmybags

*R09 Stardust Python Embossed Stam, Yellow - gently used*
currently $599 
1+ day

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320508716797&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## iluvmybags

Such a pretty color!

*Pocket Satchel, Peacock - gently used*
$129 BIN
6+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-Marc-Jacobs-Pocket-Satchel-Peacock-Teal_W0QQitemZ280489120081QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item414e745151


----------



## jun3machina

LORDY!
GRAPE DYLAN
SOOOOO FLIPPIN' RARE!
BIN $148 OBO
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-PLU...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3cabd83713


----------



## jun3machina

holy crap

purple st. marks bag
BIN $475
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Col...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3efe94d5e2


----------



## indi3r4

indi3r4 said:


> someone needs to get this
> *Black Python Trimmed Alyona from Awesome PFer!!*
> BIN $750
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Marc-...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item45f1f1f07d



price lowered on bonanzle!!
BIN $650
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/bagl...Marc_Jacobs_Alyona_Handbag_Python_trimmed_EUC


----------



## jun3machina

cement natasha (i think )
BIN $278 OBO
*missing the lil U shaped thing on one of the birds on front* most likely repairable by MJ repairs
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-by-Marc-Ja...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item27b0c56ab5


----------



## jun3machina

rare yellow cammie
$159
30 minutes to go
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-YEL...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item5ad859d687


----------



## jun3machina

small black icey east/west stam
currently $429
30  minutes
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-BLA...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2eac1d922b


----------



## jun3machina

forest green kirsten bag
currently $23, 6 hours to go
http://cgi.ebay.com/Pre-owned-Marc-...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3cabaa0024


----------



## jun3machina

silver MJ wristlette
$49
5 + hours to go
http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-MARC-JACOBS...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item27b09b4c67


----------



## jun3machina

black ava bag 
BIN $109
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-BLA...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2a05f3f30d


----------



## jun3machina

purple froggy sweetie pouch
$59
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-Fro...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2a05f44e5b


----------



## jun3machina

violet sophia
currently $49
1 day +
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Sop...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3a5960f483


----------



## jun3machina

black MBMJ flap hobo
BIN $60
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Han...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item4a9fff1689





gotta love the old MBMJ lining:


----------



## jun3machina

navy venetia, sweet PFer too!! 
BIN $390
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/grace7/items/REDUCED_Marc_Jacobs_Navy_Venetia_W_SUEDE_lining_





suede lined


----------



## jun3machina

GAH! 
amazing first season stella, from an amazing PFer too
BIN $255
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/kmroboto/items/Marc_Jacobs_Stella__first_season__in_black


----------



## Awwgeez

Pink Single
BIN 575
From a Rockin PFer with studded style

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150431002488&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## Awwgeez

Awwgeez said:


> Pink Single
> BIN 575
> From a Rockin PFer with studded style
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150431002488&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT




Also On Bonanzle for 495$ OBO

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/june2...ngle_TPF_NWT__


----------



## jun3machina

bordeaux blake 
BIN $299
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/fashionistagirl/items/Marc_Jacobs_Bordeaux_Blake_Handbag_Purse
this color kills!


----------



## orejitagirl

Cheap Marc Jacobs Purse.....at goodwill online...
$21.00 dls....1 day 14 hrs. left

http://www.shopgoodwill.com/viewItem.asp?ItemID=6031640


----------



## jun3machina

gorgeous color for spring
pink sophia
sweet PFer too!
BIN $85
*tiny pen mark, easily cleaned either with leather cleaner or a pro*
http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Marc-...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3a59944e05


----------



## jun3machina

MBMJ pixie
BIN $358 (a bit lower than retail, especially if you BING it)
http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-MARC-JACOBS...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item4ceea70389


----------



## jun3machina

super rare
Python and lambskin chevron bag
from a darlin' pixie PFer 
BIN $185
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Lea...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item45f2230c17


----------



## jun3machina

black chevron bag
BIN $450
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200457580244&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## jun3machina

red chevron
without python/exotic detail
BIN $170
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110515618915&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## jun3machina

*hilary duffs SID!*
*holy CRAP!*  
start bid $49.99
http://cgi.ebay.com/CELEBRITY-OWNED...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2eac4599e3






check out the matching distressed studs from our celeb thread:


----------



## iluvmybags

22+ Hours to go

*"Vintage" (2003/04) Stella, "Apple" Green - gently used*
currently $60.99 (no reserve)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=400112874042&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## iluvmybags

1+ Day to go

*S10 MbyMJ Pixie, Black - NWT*
currently $202.50

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160419821048&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## iluvmybags

1+ Day to go

*F04 Blake, Thistle - gently used*
currently $200

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170466599568&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## iluvmybags

1+ day to go

*S08 Soft Quilted Zip Clutch, Ivory - gently used*
(washed goat leather)
currently $75.99

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330420110868&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## iluvmybags

1+ day to go

*"Vintage" F02 Maggie, Peony - gently used*
currently $89 (no reserve)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160419840044&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## iluvmybags

*S10 MbyMJ Flash Leola Hobo, Black - NWT*
currently $398
$468 BIN
4+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-Marc-by-Marc-Jacobs-Flash-Leola-Satchel-in-Black_W0QQitemZ190387364724QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2c53f8a374


----------



## jun3machina

amazing bags from a wonderful PFer

python trimmed blake
*some edge-wear*
BIN $225
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/ashl..._SNAKESKIN_TRIMMED_BLAKE_BAG_PURSE_TPF_MEMBER





UGH! 
smoke python frame bag
SOOO rare
$729 BIN
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/ashl...E_BLACK_PYTHON_FRAME_BAG_PURSE__2500_TPF_MEMB





large single in beige
BIN $489
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/ashleysue/items/MARC_JACOBS_BEIGE_LARGE_SINGLE_BAG_PURSE_TPF_MEMBER


----------



## heroesgirl88

members may not post their own items


----------



## beth001

Just up on the 'bay... Black MJ Hillary -- that's the ruffled one!  I have it in brown, GORGEOUS!!
P.S. I can't personally authenticate, but the ones sold by GILT were def the real thing.


----------



## HmMmluvthatbag

Kiki has some MJ on sale: Orange, Brown and Black Brunas, Black Kari, Taupe Kasia and Bronze Jen!

http://www.shopkikionline.com/web/on-sale.html


----------



## jun3machina

snakeskin embossed small cecilia
BIN $289
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-BAB...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2eac4e1a64





same seller, has blue too!
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-BAB...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item5ad891f4d7


----------



## jun3machina

RARE amethyst venetia
BIN $400
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Ven...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item335bf7ae06


----------



## jun3machina

turnlock teri grey ( think this is mouse)
BIN $150
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-by-Marc-Ja...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3cabf08d97


----------



## iluvmybags

these don't come around too often

*F07 Quilted Elastic "Kid" Stam, Plum - gently used*
currently 99 cents (NO Reserve!)
$499.99 BIN
6+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Kid-Stam-quilted-elastic-patent-bag-plum_W0QQitemZ220586438243QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item335bf9ee63


----------



## iluvmybags

*F04 Ltd Ed Cammie, Black - NWOT*
currently $50
$75 BIN
6+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Black-Purse-Handbag-NEW-AUTHENTIC_W0QQitemZ160422297139QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2559e9fe33


----------



## sneezz

New markdowns at Nordies:  check out other MBMJ deals, here are a few of them

grape juice groovee: $329.90

http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3095357...Y&origin=category&searchtype=&pbo=6007632&P=1

blue violet totally turnlock faridah: $299.90

http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3099116/0~2376788~6002242~6007538~6007632?mediumthumbnail=Y&origin=category&searchtype=&pbo=6007632&P=1

blue violet totally turnlock ZC: $131.90

http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3078323/0~2376788~6002242~6007538~6007632?mediumthumbnail=Y&origin=category&searchtype=&pbo=6007632&P=1


----------



## Awwgeez

Orchid Sophia!!
245$ BIN!

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-orc...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## jun3machina

mercer bag from a sweet, darling PFer
BIN $275
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/tigerlily59/items/Marc_Jacobs_Mercer_Parker_Tote__Resort_2007__tPF


----------



## jun3machina

nice wallet to match from another wonderful PFer
BIN $200
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/yvalenz/items/Marc_Jacobs_Clutch_Wristlet_Wallet___Plum


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Grape Juice Faridah on sale at Nordstroms...50% off...


----------



## jun3machina

rare red lola
currently $29
23 hours to go
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Red...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2c53e4ea07


----------



## jun3machina

sage sophia
BIN $199
23 hours
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-col...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2eac20d58c


----------



## jun3machina

snakeskin embossed SD eugenie....
start bid $299, BIN $350
http://cgi.ebay.com/450-MARC-JACOBS...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item19bb4198c7


----------



## jun3machina

delicious bronze ZC
from a sweetheart of a PFer
BIN $200 obo
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/MmHmluvthatstuff/items/Marc_Jacobs_Bronze_Zip_Clutch_Wallet


----------



## jun3machina

super rare SWEET PUNK debbie
^same seller as that luscious ZC
BIN $700
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/MmHmluvthatstuff/items/Marc_Jacobs_Sweet_Punk_Bisque_Debbie_Hobo


----------



## jun3machina

gorgeous truffle gordon bag
BIN $350 obo
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/cgdp...acobs_MIXED_QUILTED_BOWLER_BAG_GORDON_TRUFFLE


----------



## iluvmybags

Pretty HTF

*R07 Small Cecelia, Papaya - gently used*
$674.99 BIN
or BEST OFFER
4+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-CECILIA-LEATHER-SATCHEL-PAPAYA_W0QQitemZ140398459486QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item20b0667a5e


----------



## iluvmybags

*F05 Small Selma, Taupe - never carried*
$400 BIN
or BEST OFFER
29+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-MARC-JACOBS-SELMA-NEVER-USED-PERFECT-CONDn_W0QQitemZ330422667969QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item4ceeb9cac1


----------



## llaga22

purple cecilia...studded only $589.99
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...=282574491663283&bmUID=1270965843355&RVL=true


----------



## indi3r4

*Chili Hudson*
Starting bid of $550 with no bid
12 hrs to go
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...207564&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1182


----------



## Awwgeez

Purple Stam
699 BIN

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Pur...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3cac0599ff


----------



## jun3machina

really rad smudge print faridah MBMJ
washed leather trim
BIN $110
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Per...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item35a88a35ea


----------



## jun3machina

ending in 47 minutes
bordeaux east west chevron bag
$87
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-HAN...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item19bb3e8463


----------



## jun3machina

python trimmed jute stam
*HAS COLOR TRANSFER* 
$102.50
4 hours to go
http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Marc-...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3efe9bdcff


----------



## kmroboto

EUC Peacock ZC from lovely and shiny-toothed pf&#8217;r *$185 OBO!!!
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/spanik77/items/Marc_Jacobs_Peacock_Zip_Clutch___RARE_and_EUC____tpf_


----------



## selmom07

Bloomingdale's in Atlanta has a purple Blake, black stardust Stam, black python stamped Stam (no studs) and Lisa Hobo, and a Cecilia (forgot the colors of these, think the Lisa was black)..all are 30% off plus $100 more off during their Private Sale which is happening now or about to start next week. PM me and I'll give you my SA name and contact info.


----------



## baglady92

MJ Hudson from a fellow tpf member
$549!!!
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/heckoyou/items/_Auth_MARC_JACOBS_HUDSON_LEATHER_handbag_BAG_purse_TOTE


----------



## jun3machina

eggshell PW stam
20 minutes to go
curently $265
*has slight mark on front*
http://cgi.ebay.com/RARE-MARC-JACOB...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item4cee9c700d


----------



## jun3machina

mj so-cool stella
bin $349
http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-NWT-M...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2559f3c922


----------



## iluvmybags

1+ day

*S04 Large Multi-Pocket, Electric Blue - gently used*
currently $96 (no reserve)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230457870545&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## Beany

Black Lisa Hobo from one of the nicest, sweetest pfer..
$ 525

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/tigerlily59/items/Marc_Jacobs_Authentic_Lisa_Hobo


----------



## iluvmybags

1+ day

*F09 Stardust Stam, Blue - NWOT*
currently $499.99

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300415605988&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## iluvmybags

I've never seen this before -- it's Soooooo Cute!!!

*R08 Mimi (Heart) Hobo, Red - NWT*
**NOTE** scratches to a few of the hearts
$435 BIN
29+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/New-MARC-JACOBS-MIMI-Red-Andy-Heart-Bag-Purse-1395_W0QQitemZ220588810653QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item335c1e219d


----------



## jun3machina

oh man! black hudson!!
from a PFer with absolutely exquisite taste
BIN $699
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/papa...bs_Collection_Black_Hudson_Striping_Bag__1275


----------



## jun3machina

super lux!
chinchilla and lizard skin key pouch
start bid $99
ends in 40 minutes
http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-Authentic-M...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item45f22308fa


----------



## jun3machina

RARE python chevron bag
start bid $165
ends in 45 minutes
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Lea...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item45f2230c17


----------



## jun3machina

less than an hour to go
violet sophia
$76 currently
http://cgi.ebay.com/950-00-Pre-owne...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3efe9cc7e0


----------



## jun3machina

2 hours
wine cammie
$34
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-BUR...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item439e87845c


----------



## jun3machina

pink lola pochette
2 hours
$59
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-GEN...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item4aa027f14b


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

jun3machina said:


> bordeaux blake
> BIN $299
> http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/fashionistagirl/items/Marc_Jacobs_Bordeaux_Blake_Handbag_Purse
> this color kills!
> s3.amazonaws.com/bonanzleimages/afu/images/5707/6097/MJ_Bordeaux_Blake_pretty_front.JPG



Note: I  just came back from meeting the seller in person (she's really nice ) and the only wear I could note was on the front left pocket (a little smudge, you can barely see it in the picture) and some very light marks on the front and back (they look like they would go away with a little conditioning). The corners look good, the suede lining could use cleaning and the handles show some wear.
Overall, is nice for the price. I would do a best offer on it if my sister weren't thinking it over 

Here's the new link for it: http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/fashionistagirl/items/Marc_Jacobs_Bordeaux_Blake_Handbag_Purse__updated_pictures_


----------



## jun3machina

^ the color is very rare, and even with the wear the price is good  thanks for chiming in though! good luck to you sister.

and back to deals:


----------



## katdhoneybee

Could it be? _Another_ purple St. Marks hobo? BIN $875, not quite the deal the other was, but still a good price - and NWT!

http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-MARC-JACOBS...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2eac659a97


----------



## Melly

^ It's the same bag.   The current seller purchased the other one for $475 & is reselling it.


----------



## katdhoneybee

Melly said:


> ^ It's the same bag.   The current seller purchased the other one for $475 & is reselling it.


 
Not a bad strategy, but honestly...

For shame .


----------



## HmMmluvthatbag

/\ Wow!  That's a heck of a mark up!  Geez!

Bluefly has the Black Kate, Beige Janice and the Birds of Paradise Marky for 20% off (not great, but hey, it's something!)

http://www.bluefly.com/Marc-Jacobs-Handbags-Accessories/_/N-1z1409uZ1abc/list.fly?cm_re=1-_-leftnav-_-Designers


----------



## beth001

katdhoneybee said:


> Not a bad strategy, but honestly...
> 
> For shame .



I get free enterprise and all, but geez, that's nasty.   _(And I will def avoid this ebayer!)_  And now?  :back2topic:


----------



## jun3machina

cream softy faridah and softy wallet set
*minor wear, check out the pictures*
currently $61
4+ hours
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Cre...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item4ceeba5e7c


----------



## jun3machina

violet large single 
BIN $450
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-The...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item53e0c34d3e


----------



## jun3machina

same selller, and damn if i had the funds right now i'd have BINed this
RAGE cartoon paisley bag
leather lining! 
BIN $399
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-Car...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item53e0c34d52


----------



## msvvn

MBMJ clothing on at Gilt


----------



## iluvmybags

*F09 Large Single, Violet - NWT*
currently $299.99
$450 BIN
6+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-The-Large-Single-Shoulder-Bag-Purse-NWT_W0QQitemZ360253181246QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item53e0c34d3e


----------



## iluvmybags

*F09 Large Single, Grey -- gently used*
$600

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/kitcat2/items/MARC_JACOBS_Large_Single_in_Grey

*F05 Quilted Stam, Icy/Black - gently used*
$750 or Best Offer

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/kitcat2/items/MARC_JACOBS_Stam__RARE_first_season_icy_black


----------



## iluvmybags

*F06 Hudson, Black - gently used*
$699

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/papalima/items/WOW___Marc_Jacobs_Collection_Black_Hudson_Striping_Bag__1275


----------



## iluvmybags

*F09 Cartoon Paisley Rage, Teal/Violet - NWT*
currently $299
$399 BIN
6+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-Cartoon-Paisley-Satin-Rage-Bag-Purse-NWT_W0QQitemZ360253181266QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item53e0c34d52


----------



## beauty k addict

MBMJ laminated key pouch
pre-owned $49 shipped

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-by-Marc-Jacobs-Laminated-Logo-Key-Coin-Pouch_W0QQitemZ280493776393QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_2?hash=item414ebb5e09


MBMJ croc of Q groovee in pebble
pre-owned $199 shipped

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-by-Marc-Jacobs-Croc-of-Q-Groovee-Satchel-Bag_W0QQitemZ280493799857QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item414ebbb9b1


----------



## Beach Bum

REMINDER!!!
No duplicates please.... Or they will b removed!
Please follow the rules in the first post!
Thank you,
Jill
MJ Moderator


----------



## HmMmluvthatbag

Super cute MBMJ Flights of Fancy Tote BIN $213 (I am sorely tempted!)

http://cgi.ebay.com/marc-jacobs-LEATHER-HANDBAg-tote-bag-tote-brown_W0QQitemZ170473679113QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item27b105e909#ht_2746wt_991


----------



## HmMmluvthatbag

Gah!  I wish I had lots of money!

White (Light Gray) Casey BIN $699

http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-MARC-JACOBS-White-Quilted-Casey-Leather-Tote-1295_W0QQitemZ400115733347QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item5d28c19363#ht_1225wt_941


----------



## havana27

HmMmluvthatbag said:


> Super cute MBMJ Birds of Paradise? Tote BIN $213 (I am sorely tempted!)
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/marc-jacobs-LEA...WH_Handbags?hash=item27b105e909#ht_2746wt_991



I believe this is called the Flights of Fancy shopper.


----------



## rachieface

40% off new MbMJ bags at shopdressonline.com with code MMJ40.

http://www.shopdressonline.com/mabymaja.html?page=0


----------



## pursemonkey

^Must not apply to all new bags. I was so stoked that they had the Hillier in tourmaline but the code doesn't work for it


----------



## rachieface

^ That's odd because the graphic is the Hillier in Tourmaline:


----------



## luv89

Nordstroms online matched one of the bags for me in a dif color  so if anyone can't find the one they want call Nordstroms. (the online chat wouldn't do it but when i called the number instead the rep did)


----------



## lho

I just called Nordstoms online and they wouldn't give me a price match.


----------



## indi3r4

i love this bag!!  
*Pale Lavendar Sunburst Stam Leather Lined!*
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-Sun...WH_Handbags?hash=item2eac7e24c6#ht_500wt_1182
BIN $660
6 days to go


----------



## tadpolenyc

lho said:


> I just called Nordstoms online and they wouldn't give me a price match.



i think you'll have better luck calling a store directly.


----------



## iluvmybags

Bloomingdales Private Sale (pre-sales now, begins 4/20)

Receive coupon book with FOUR $25 gift certificates which can be used on every $100 you spend up to $100 (4 coupons max)
Also, receive $15 Gift Card for every $100 spent (for future use)

IN ADDITION, the following bags will be marked down 30% (on top of which you can subtract the $100 and add your gift cards):

*Stardust Desir* (python embossed) *Stam, Rio, Small Cecelia *(Black, Purple, Beige)

*Stardust Large Cecelia*, Black

*Lisa Hobo*, Brown, Red & Black

Bloomingdales in Chicago has all of the above bags
If interested, call Lisa at (312) 440-4563

(None of the Paradise bags nor any of the Quilted Singles are included in the 30% off, but you CAN use the $100 towards them)


----------



## HmMmluvthatbag

I called the Perimeter Bloomies and they have:

Black and Brown Lisa Hobo
Black SD Stam and Cecilia
Black Python embossed Studded Rio and Stam
Purple Stam

Marked 30% off.  You can speak with Sabine if you need help (770) 901-5200.


----------



## iluvmybags

This isn't really a "deal/steal" but I know that these are sorta HTF and I could swear that more than one tPFer was  looking for one --

Gabby at the MJ Store in LA has ONE Small Cecelia Bag in Black (R09, $995)
It's the only one they have (I don't believe MJ stores carried this bag)
If you live in a state w/o a MJ store, you won't pay sales tax, but shipping is $20 for FedEx (2nd day/overnight)

Call (323) 653-5100 & ask for GABBY if you're interested in this bag (you can tell her you saw it on tPF!)


----------



## Awwgeez

MJ STEEEEEELLLLLAAAAAAAAAAA!
325 OBO
From a fig tolerant PF'er! 

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-vin...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item23069b12b3

From the same seller,
Super Groovee jacquard satchel
1+ day
Currently 
112$

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-BY-MARC-JA...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2306899aa4


----------



## jun3machina

gorgeous black MP with chocolate suede lining
BIN $300 obo
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-Mul...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item4aa0675199


----------



## jun3machina

UGH! this is so gorgeous....and from a swell Pfer
BIN $425
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Bal...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item439ec0ffe8


----------



## jun3machina

relist and price reduced
python chevron bag
BIN $132
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Lea...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item45f2478030


----------



## jun3machina

dude, LOVE this color 
snake embossed cecilia bag
BIN $699
http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-100-AUTH-Ma...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item19bad8a54c


----------



## jun3machina

RARE ex-large pink guinivere
BIN $300
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-PET...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2a0657f68a


----------



## mjsmurf77

MJ Collection bags on Gilt, Monday 4/19

http://www.gilt.com/s/marcspring?ifs=preview


----------



## JLJRN

mjsmurf77 said:


> MJ Collection bags on Gilt, Monday 4/19
> 
> http://www.gilt.com/s/marcspring?ifs=preview


   Apparently I'm on the "waiting list" so I can't view the pre-sale.  Do you know if this sale includes the large single my Marc Jacobs?


----------



## iluvmybags

**RELISTED**

*R06 Sweet Punk Debbie, Bisque - previously carried*
$675 BIN
or BEST OFFER
6+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Bisque-Sweet-Punk-Debbie-Hobo-RARE_W0QQitemZ230463725743QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item35a8b560af


----------



## iluvmybags

*S09 Quilted Metallic Zip Clutch, Bronze - gently used*
$200 BIN
or BEST OFFER
6+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Bronze-Zip-Clutch-Wallet_W0QQitemZ170474557932QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item27b11351ec






*F06 Soft Calf Zip Clutch, Chartreuse - gently used*
$115 BIN
or BEST OFFER
6+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Chartruese-Zip-Clutch-ZC-Wallet_W0QQitemZ230463727629QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item35a8b5680d


----------



## iluvmybags

Less than 1 day left
Seller Lowered the Reserve Price!

*F07 Quilted Stam, Grey - gently used*
Currently $600

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300417135804&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## jun3machina

patty satchel
currently $264, 2 hours to go
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Lea...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item35a88d6cf7


----------



## jun3machina

coco bag in delicious BLACK!
$480, 2 hours to go
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-COC...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item19bb6e1ea3


----------



## jun3machina

MBMJ washed leather sling bag
currently $43
2 hours 30 minutes
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-BY-MARC-JA...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item19bb6e298e


----------



## iluvmybags

**RELISTED**

*Original First Season (2001/02) Stella, Black - gently carried*
currently $199
$255 BIN
6+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Stella-first-season-handbag-purse-black_W0QQitemZ250617901974QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3a59fdb396


----------



## iluvmybags

*F08 Soft/Exotic Zip Clutch, Fuchsia - NWT*
currently $229
$299 BIN
4+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-Marc-Jacobs-Zip-Clutch-Red-Grey-Snakeskin-Trim_W0QQitemZ170474891573QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item27b1186935


----------



## iluvmybags

*S08 Washed Goat Leather Quilted Wristlet Clutch, Plum - gently used*
currently $199
$239 BIN
4+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-Marc-Jacobs-Quilted-Wallet-Clutch-Wristlet-Plum_W0QQitemZ170474893748QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item27b11871b4


----------



## iluvmybags

*"Vintage" (S03) Cammie, Cucumber - gently used*
$150 BIN
or BEST OFFER
4+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-SPRING-SUMMER-GREEN-WITH-PINK-STITCHING_W0QQitemZ290426611832QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item439ec66878


----------



## handbaglover13

iluvmybags said:


> Bloomingdales Private Sale (pre-sales now, begins 4/20)
> 
> Receive coupon book with FOUR $25 gift certificates which can be used on every $100 you spend up to $100 (4 coupons max)
> Also, receive $15 Gift Card for every $100 spent (for future use)
> 
> IN ADDITION, the following bags will be marked down 30% (on top of which you can subtract the $100 and add your gift cards):
> 
> *Stardust Desir* (python embossed) *Stam, Rio, Small Cecelia *(Black, Purple, Beige)
> 
> *Stardust Large Cecelia*, Black
> 
> *Lisa Hobo*, Brown, Red & Black
> 
> Bloomingdales in Chicago has all of the above bags
> If interested, call Lisa at (312) 440-4563
> 
> (None of the Paradise bags nor any of the Quilted Singles are included in the 30% off, but you CAN use the $100 towards them)


 

The* Desir Large Single in Purple* will also be 30% off plus the $100 off...
I bought one today and the SA already let me take it home


----------



## jun3machina

MBMJ jaquetta
sweet, darlin' PFer too
BIN $320
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-by-Marck-J...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item19bb9c449e


----------



## ashleekieu

Use "FRIEND5" for 20% off at saks.com starting today.


----------



## pursemonkey

Bordeaux small MP w/ yummy chocolate suede interior $245
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/wishingtobe29/items/Marc_Jacobs_Multi_Pocket_Handbag_in_Bordeaux


----------



## Dawn

reminder: please do not use this thread for chat. thanks!


----------



## iluvmybags

Only 12+ Hours to go

*F04 Large Hobo, Light Brown - gently used*
(judging from the measurements, I believe this is the Larger size, 
not the smaller one that Liv Tyler made famous)
currently $62 (no reserve)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190388828595&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## iluvmybags

1+ day
*S09 Memphis Robert Lexie Tote, Brown -- gently used*
currently $749

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290424182970&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## iluvmybags

1+ day

*S09 Patent Leather Alyona, Camel - gently used*
currently $152.50 (Reserve NOT Met)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=390183093963&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## Awwgeez

MBMJ Groovee
295 BIN!!
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-MARC-JACOB...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2306ab306f


----------



## jun3machina

EEK! bal harbor  satchel on BONANZLE
BIN $325
*dont let me buy this  im so tempted**
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/BarmakianBags/items/Marc_Jacobs_Bal_Harbour_Satchel_Bag


----------



## iluvmybags

*F09 Stardust Beat Bag, Blue - gently used*
currently $599
$675 BIN
6+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-MARC-JACOBS-STARDUST-BEAT-BAG-PURSE-GORGEOUS-/260589759367?cmd=ViewItem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cac5c2b87


----------



## iluvmybags

*S10 Paradise Marky, Black - NWT*
currently $199
$229 BIN
64+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-BLACK-MARC-JACOBS-THE-MARKY-WALLET-450-/280496232081?cmd=ViewItem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item414ee0d691


----------



## Dawn

guys - reminder - please use the chat thread to talk about the sales (and anything else)   this thread is to post the deals only.  
please let me know if you have any questions.
thanks!


----------



## natalie78

I didn't take any pics, but if you are around Dallas, check out Clothes Circuit.  There is a cream Stam in awesome condition for $600.


----------



## pursemonkey

If I had the funds right now I'd be all over this! Saks has the red and dark brown Lisa marked down to $722.50, add promo code FRIEND3 and SFASHIP to bring total including shipping down to $578!
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...408474395222441&bmUID=1271950163017&ev19=1:23


----------



## jun3machina

this is one rare color combo...
gorgeous brown karolina bag
start bid $499
ends in 6 hours
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170473640715&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## jun3machina

pretty sure this is pomogranate
start bid $99
small wallet
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320519256096&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## jun3machina

white lola wristlette/pochette
LOVE the lining on this one
currently $46, ends in 9 hours
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280493958448&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## iluvmybags

*S10 Flash Kelsey, Bright Blue - store display*
currently $199.99
$229.99 BIN
4+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Marc-Jacobs-Flash-Kelsey-Hobo-Blue-Handbag-/250619979606?cmd=ViewItem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a5a1d6756


----------



## jun3machina

SUPER RARE!!!

python frame bag!
less than 30 minutes left
$589, no reserve, one bid
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-RAR...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35a8a67716


----------



## jun3machina

gorgeous ZC from a sweet PFer
BIN $299
http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-Marc-Jacobs...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27b1186935


----------



## iluvmybags

*Venetia, Eggplant/Maroon (always mix those up!) - gently used*
currently $50 (Reserve NOT Met)
$400 BIN
4+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Venetia-Bag-Purple-Red-Interior-/220594584620?cmd=ViewItem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item335c763c2c


----------



## Melly

*The color is amethyst from Fall 2005. 
*


iluvmybags said:


> Venetia, Eggplant/Maroon (always mix those up!) - gently used
> currently $50 (Reserve NOT Met)
> $400 BIN
> 4+ days
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Ven...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item335c763c2c


----------



## douzz

relist and price reduced
python chevron bag
BIN $125
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Marc-Jacobs-...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item439ee1c5bf


----------



## AbbytheBT

Was in Nordies tonight, and while petting the MJ bags, the SA told me ALL MJ collection was 20% off through Sunday. No sign anywhere but, no exclusions on color, season, etc. She said they could make that offer because of "competitor specials" this weekend.

(Shh - Saks F&F, Bloomies)


----------



## Mad about Bags

Discount MBMJ at Nordstrom on line

MARC BY MARC JACOBS 'Totally Turnlock - Faridah' Hobo 33% off at Nordstrom
http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3099116...Y&origin=category&searchtype=&pbo=6007596&P=2

MARC BY MARC JACOBS Pavé Heart Ring  60% off
http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3088124...igin=category&searchtype=&pbo=6007596&P=2MARC BY MARC 

JACOBS 'Party Girl' Heart Appliqué Clutch - 33% off
http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3058444...Y&origin=category&searchtype=&pbo=6007596&P=2


----------



## jun3machina

sage medium frankie bag
start bid $74
9 hours to go
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200462617895&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## iluvmybags

pretty rare/HTF

*S09 (??) Mercer "Ryan" Messenger/Shoulder Bag, Rose - gently used*
currently $270
$299.99 BIN
6+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Leather-Mercer-Ryan-Rose-Messenger-Bag-/290428672378?cmd=ViewItem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item439ee5d97a


----------



## iluvmybags

1+ day left

*F09 MbyMJ Bombay Zip Around Wallet, Red*
(same style as MJ Collection's LZW)
currently $29 (NO RESERVE/No Bids!)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180497031731&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## iluvmybags

1+ day

*Quilted Zip Clutch, Ivory - gently used*
currently $72

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320518147292&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## iluvmybags

**delete**


----------



## jun3machina

price reduction
this is INSANE and RARE and from a darling PFer to boot
original stella bag!
BIN $225 
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Ste...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a5a3c0fcf
butter soft leather, ladies....i DIE!!!


----------



## iluvmybags

*S09 Quilted Metallic Single, Fuchsia - NWT*
currently $300
1+ day

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250618768241&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## iluvmybags

*Susannah Hobo, Ivory - gently used*
currently $199
1+ day

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=380226474295&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## iluvmybags

*RELIST**
only 21+ hours to go

*S07 Hudson, White -- gently used*
(red leather lining)
currently $306.55 (Reserve NOT met)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170476236833&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## iluvmybags

only 7+ hours to go

*F02 Eva, Black - gently used*
currently $55 (no reserve)

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-SMALL-BLACK-LEATHER-HANDBAG-PINK-STITCHING-/130384544302?cmd=ViewItem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e5b86422e


----------



## iluvmybags

11+ hours to go

*"Vintage" (2001/02) Canvas/Leather Hobo - Spearmint/Mint Green - gently used*
currently $29 (no reserve)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Green-Marc-Jacobs-Purse-Handbag-/290427700573?cmd=ViewItem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item439ed7055d


----------



## iluvmybags

11+ Hours to go

*"Vintage" (2002) E/E Shoulder Bag, Ivory - gently used*
currently $79.99

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Cream-Colored-Shoulderbag-/200464011522?cmd=ViewItem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2eac961102


----------



## iluvmybags

11+ hours

*"Vintage" (2002/03) Wonder Bag, Chestnut Brown - gently used*
currently $49.99 

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-Tan-Handbag-Pre-owned-/220593764364?cmd=ViewItem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item335c69b80c


----------



## iluvmybags

*"Vintage" (2001/02) Envelope style Shoulder Bag, Brown/Tan - gently used*
$95.97 BIN

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-tan-purse-MINT-handbag-tote-Classy-Rare-/350309993620?cmd=ViewItem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item51901a4c94


----------



## jun3machina

satin cartoon paisley bag
im pretty sure this was an exclusive
Pina bag
start bid $119, ends in 10 hours
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280495780547&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT





size ref, stilla available for retail: http://shop.harveynichols.com/fcp/product/-/Marc-Jacobs/Pina-paisley-tote/315172


----------



## jun3machina

ends in 10 hours
patent ursula lee bag, leather lined
start bid $149
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220592672976&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## kitcat

Cherry Patchwork Klein- NWT
$550 BIN

awesome seller and PF'r


http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Che...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item439eee0df4


----------



## HmMmluvthatbag

Ack!  This really, really hurts me that I don't have the $$ for this stunner!

SWEET PUNK SID!!!!!!!!!!!!  Bisque!!  BIN $675 - from a GREAT PFer!






http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/grace7/items/Marc_Jacobs_Sweet_Punk_SID_in_Bisque__


----------



## iluvmybags

1+ day

*Blake, Peacock - gently used*
currently $99.99

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150436233110&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## jun3machina

GAH! gorgeous metallic grey stam
from a wonderful PFer too
BIN $475
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/kitcat2/items/MARC_JACOBS_STAM__Metallic_Dark_Grey


----------



## Cheryl24

*ADORABLE MbMJ Dark Brown Beth Hobo - only $125 OBO*
(from a super PF'er too!)

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/Ihea..._by_Marc_Jacobs__Beth__hobo_bag_in_dark_brown


----------



## jun3machina

bordeaux ZC
BIN $179
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-BOR...tem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item45f28dffab


----------



## Melly

*Beautiful Berry Stella from a super sweet tPFer!!*
*BIN $370 obo*

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-MARC-...pt=AU_Women_Bags_Handbags&hash=item35a8f419f8


----------



## iluvmybags

Rare 1st Season Beauty!!

*2001/02 Dylan, Black - gently used*
currently 33 cents (no reserve)
$245 BIN
4+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-Dylan-bag-1st-season-black-RARE-TPF-/150438445091?cmd=ViewItem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2306d48023


----------



## blackonmaroon

^ And a bronze Asa from the same reputable seller!
$300 BIN with 9 bids already, 3+ days remaining






http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-bro..._Handbags&hash=item2306ced678#ht_11897wt_1165


----------



## jun3machina

lil cutey from a PFer on bonanzle
lambskin leather eyelette hobo
BIN $129
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/digj...cobs_Wham_Studded_Hobo_in_Deep_Violet_Navy__E


----------



## selmom07

Saks in Birmingham has a python St. Marks lux in taupe marked down to around $860 on its sale table.  (originally $2200, I think)


----------



## Pelican

Wrong thread, sorry for spam


----------



## iluvmybags

Pelican said:


> Just bougth this from a Danish auction site. But even though I've seen lots of pictures before bying I'm suddenly in doubt...
> 
> - It is a Marc by MJ bag
> - It is made in Indonesia
> - The lining is made of canvas
> - The zipper head says YKK (big zipper on top)
> - The leather is really nice and soft
> - The gold plate tag says MODEL#_ _ _ _ _ _ _
> - The inner zipper has a leather "frame" and has "Marc by Marc Jacobs" "written" in gold
> 
> If it hadn't been for the YKK zipper I wouldn't have doubt the authenticy. But everywere it says: MJ = riri zippers. Though I have found more sources stating that Marc by MJ uses YKK zippers and are made i Indonesia not Italy
> 
> Please help me determine wether I've bougt a fake bag (I love it so much already, so please let i be authentic)



you need to post this question here:
http://forum.purseblog.com/marc-jacobs/authenticate-this-marc-jacobs-528490-252.html

this is the thread for FINDING MJ deals


----------



## Pelican

iluvmybags said:


> you need to post this question here:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/marc-jacobs/authenticate-this-marc-jacobs-528490-252.html
> 
> this is the thread for FINDING MJ deals


 
Thank you and sorry for spam


----------



## iluvmybags

this is a SUPER deal as this a HTF color/bag
(esp if you recd an eBay coupon and use Bing!!)

*S04 Small Karolina, Ferrari Red - gently used*
(you may want to ask for more pics and/or ask about description)
currently $50
$100 BIN
4+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Purse-/130387259639?cmd=ViewItem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e5bafb0f7


----------



## rachieface

Purple Stardust Stam for $650 spotted yesterday at Neiman Marcus Last Call in Woodbury Common. (845) 928-4993


----------



## kitcat

Rare Emerald Green Blake
$375 BIN OBO
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/MmHmluvthatstuff/items/Marc_Jacobs_Emerald_Green_Blake

same super duper awesome PF'r has a Bordeaux Christy for sale too!
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/MmHmluvthatstuff/items/Marc_Jacobs_Bordeaux_Christy


----------



## iluvmybags

1+ day

*F06 Melrose Stam, Dark Green Pony Hair - gently used*
currently $600

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170477462336&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## iluvmybags

1+ day

*F07 Quilted Stam, Berry - gently used*
currently $590

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230467327655&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## iluvmybags

1+ day

*R02 Zip Top Hobo, Butter - gently used*
currently $149

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=350345925155&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

Marc Jacobs Petal to the Metal Natasha black Handbag $349

http://www.coutureusa.com/p-2493-marc-jacobs-petal-to-the-metal-natasha-black-leather-handbag.aspx


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

MARC JACOBS BLACK LEATHER LG MULTI-POCKET HANDBAG $149

http://www.coutureusa.com/p-2494-marc-jacobs-black-leather-lg-multi-pocket-handbag.aspx


----------



## iluvmybags

*F07 Patchwork Stam, Cherry Tart - gently worn*
**Broken Front Zipper Pull - see pics/descrp**
$499 BIN
or BEST OFFER
29+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-HTF-Marc-Jacobs-Cherry-Tart-Patchwork-Stam-/140403811791?cmd=ViewItem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20b0b825cf


----------



## beauty k addict

MBMJ softy sloane bag in yellow - excellent used condition w minor flaws
$299 BIN + $25 to ship

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Marc-Jacobs-Softy-Sloane-Bag-Yellow-/280500509980?cmd=ViewItem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item414f221d1c


----------



## Awwgeez

Gorgy taupe Evelyn 
BIN 629!!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-TAU...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4cef1ee50f


----------



## wonderwoman9

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/flynstar/items/Marc_Jacobs_mbmj_True_Blue_Faridah_Bag_MINT

true blue Faridah!


----------



## iluvmybags

*R05 Venetia, Denim - gently used*
$250 BIN
or BEST OFFER
4+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Venetia-Slate-Blue-/200467606308?cmd=ViewItem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2eaccceb24


----------



## jun3machina

ending in 9 hours, from an adorable PFer
1st SEASON STELLA!!! 
BIN $225, start bid $199
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250621988815&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:VRI


----------



## jun3machina

curry (?) yellow sophia'
turquoise suede lining
start bid $199
ends in 3 hours
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280498237756&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## jun3machina

store display camel amber bag from the paradise line
currently $249, BIN $699
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330426330166&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## jun3machina

whiskey ZC
BIN $232
http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-MARC-...pt=AU_Women_Bags_Handbags&hash=item35a90c2bd9


----------



## jun3machina

small pink billfold wallet
start bid $39
ends in 25 minutes
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-PUS...tem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4aa08acf53


----------



## kmroboto

Striping bag alert!  Chili Trish from a witty tpf'er $625 OBO

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/tmoPOOK/items/Marc_Jacobs_Striping_Trish_in_Chilihttp://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1091379&d=1272825869


----------



## yvalenz

OMG Some great bags from a very lovely pfer!!

 MJ Patchwork Stam, Black
Excellent Condition!!(please someone get this and put me out of my misery!!)
$800 OBO
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/candcpeck/items/MARC_JACOBS_PATCHWORK_STAM_tpf_

MJ Palais Royal Lorna Hobo 
$250 OBO
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/candcpeck/items/Marc_Jacobs_Palais_Royal_Lorna_Hobo_BagMbMJ Strippy Zippy Groove
$250 OBO
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/candcpeck/items/Marc_by_Marc_Jacobs_Strippy_Zippy_Q_Groovee

MbMJ Twisted Aggie Bag
$200
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/candcpeck/items/MARC_BY_MARC_JACOBS_TWISTED_Q_AGGIE_BAG


----------



## iluvmybags

*S10 Gypsy, Cognac - NWT*
currently $795
$1195 BIN
1+ day

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170478357472&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## angelnyc89

Marc Jacobs Collection clothing on Gilt.com

http://www.gilt.com/s/marc750?ifs=m...mage&edid=GK6NY2O-B5BI0-PRK9KL-55ZO1-6VOJJ-v1


----------



## jun3machina

MBMJ ukita! steel color
from a rockin' PFer
BIN $398
($100 less than retail, this is a current season bag)
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Marc-Jacob...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19bbfc22ec


----------



## jun3machina

pink fluo key pouch BIN $39
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Day...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e5bc2cb11


----------



## jun3machina

grey sophia
BIN $190
might request more pics for condition..
http://cgi.ebay.com/Grey-Marc-Jacob...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item255a6d5eef


----------



## Quigs

Neimans has a black Jena Patchwork tote reduced to $1037

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...Ns%3DMAX_RETAIL_PRICE%257c1%26st%3Ds%26va%3Dt


----------



## douzz

A few MJ going for 30-40 off at David Jones, Sydney City
there were 2 angelas (black and white), a black jen satchel, nude kari
and red stardust single


----------



## iluvmybags

Portero Luxury is having a sale on MJ items today only
20% off - starts at Noon (EST) today and ends at Noon (EST) tomorrow

http://portero.com/sales/now-or-never-sale.html?utm_source=HL&utm_medium=Email&utm_content=2010-05-04&utm_campaign=NON

They have a Love Story clutch, Black Lola, Grey Mixed Quilt Chic, Brown MP, plus several others


----------



## iluvmybags

Bloomingdales through May 9th
Take $25 off your purchase of $100 or more
Online promo code: *MOM25*


----------



## iluvmybags

*R09 Paradise Kate, Black - NWT*
currently $693.08
$739.28 BIN
9+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-MARC-JACOBS-PARADISE-KATE-BAG-TOTE-TPF-/230470306512?cmd=ViewItem&pt=AU_Women_Bags_Handbags&hash=item35a919cad0


----------



## jun3machina

pink PTTM pochette
currently $61.90
1 hour + left
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Marc-Jacob...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a5a579827


----------



## iluvmybags

*R09 Paradise Love Tote, Black - gently used*
currently $650
1+ day

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180500507440&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## iluvmybags

*Stardust Large Zip Wallet, Black - NWT*
$329 BIN
4+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-BLACK-LARGE-ZIP-WALLET-BRAND-NEW-/180503272636?cmd=ViewItem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a06d55cbc


----------



## smiles1

Hi ladies,
Newbie here with some deals to share. My SA at Saks South Coast Plaza says the following MJ's will be 30% off starting May 6th, but pre-sale is going on now:

Lisa Hobo: Black and Brown
Beat Bag in Stardust Printed Python: Yellow
Stardust Beat Bag(calf leather): Black
Small Pina w/ Tropical Bird Print: Black
Cammie w/Tropical Bird Print: Black
Jennifer Bag: Red, Brown, Black

Her info is: Jane Park / Designer Handbags email: jane_park2@s5a.com

I also have the coolest SA at Nordstrom @ the Grove in LA who is great at price matching and tracking down MJ. Her name is Nina Yazdi and she can be reached at 323-900-1250.


----------



## jun3machina

black icey ZC:
$249 obo
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-MJ-...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item563c219b1e


----------



## jun3machina

early season (1st? )
stella bag BIN $100
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Aut...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35a91ee71e


----------



## iluvmybags

jun3machina said:


> early season (1st? )
> stella bag BIN $100
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Aut...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35a91ee71e



this is Resort 2002!  (not sure the color name tho)


----------



## thithi

^Custard.


----------



## HmMmluvthatbag

MJ Black Quilted Rio BIN $899.99 (note seller does not take PP)

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-BLA...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a06dbdebc


----------



## angelnyc89

Bloomingdales Sale!

Heres some MbMJ stuff on sale:
http://www1.bloomingdales.com/catal...and=MARC+BY+MARC+JACOBS&PageID=21778985701375


----------



## HmMmluvthatbag

Whoa mama!  Fab PFer is cleaning house with some rare bags!!

Nappa Petrol Stam!  BIN $970 OBO




http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/grace7/items/Marc_Jacobs_RARE_Nappa_Petrol_Stam__

Light Gray Large Cecilia BIN $1200 OBO




http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/grace7/items/Marc_Jacobs_Grey_Cecilia__

Clay Stardust Large Cecilia BIN $1200 OBO




http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/grace7/items/Marc_Jacobs_Clay_Stardust_Cecilia_

Huge Hillier Hobo in Faded Aluminum $450 OBO




http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/grace7/items/Marc_by_Marc_Jacobs_Huge_Hillier_in_Faded_Aluminum_


----------



## iluvmybags

kitcat said:


> Rare Emerald Green Blake
> $375 BIN OBO
> http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/MmHmluvthatstuff/items/Marc_Jacobs_Emerald_Green_Blake
> 
> same super duper awesome PF'r has a Bordeaux Christy for sale too!
> http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/MmHmluvthatstuff/items/Marc_Jacobs_Bordeaux_Christy



*F07 Christy Hobo, Bordeaux - gently used*
$425 or BEST OFFER







*Emerald Blake - gently used*
$375 or BEST OFFER


----------



## Mad about Bags

David Jones in Melbourne City is having 30%-40% off selected MJ bags. I saw a black stardust stam, Black Angela, Black Material Girl Clutch, Black Material Girl Hobo, Jen bag, a Grainne Mac Kenzie in purple this morning.
Some new bags: Black python embossed stardust little Stam, Yellow python embossed stardust Stam, purple desiree Stam, Black Beat Bag, A Black Vera (Paradise line).. a couple more which I can't remember.


----------



## Joke

discount of 30% on colette, also on some of the spring/summer 2010 items


----------



## iluvmybags

*R09 Paradise Anne, Camel - gently used*
currently $649
$719 BIN
4+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-Anne-Slouchy-Camel-Hobo-Handbag-RARE-/350350806405?cmd=ViewItem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5192890d85


----------



## Awwgeez

Marc Jacobs Karen
BIN 429 (What a steal!)

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-RAR...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35a92a29f6


----------



## jun3machina

icey black cammie
currently $102
1 hour left
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320523577407&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## sneezz

Gorgeous St. Marks: $1480

http://www.bluefly.com/Marc-Jacobs-...arks-large-hobo/cat60024/307631501/detail.fly


----------



## Cheryl24

Seller has lowered the price to* $99.99 OBO!!*




Cheryl24 said:


> *ADORABLE MbMJ Dark Brown Beth Hobo - only $125 OBO*
> (from a super PF'er too!)
> 
> http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/Ihea..._by_Marc_Jacobs__Beth__hobo_bag_in_dark_brown


----------



## Luv n bags

Saks, SF has a beige quilted Rio marked down from 1395.00 to $976.  I just called and spoke to Mamiko..


----------



## kitcat

http://cgi.ebay.com/Rare-MARC-JACOB...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20b0cd88ad

icy petrol stam!


----------



## f1re_cr4cker

new york rocker stam

http://www.eleonorabonucci.com/women/bags/borsa-stam.html

site is legit


----------



## iluvmybags

*R09 Quilted Stam, Black - NWT*
$899.99 BIN
or BEST OFFER
2+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/BRAND-NEW-TAGS-MARC-JACOBS-BLACK-STAM-/280503179719?cmd=ViewItem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item414f4ad9c7


----------



## iluvmybags

*R09 Paradise Amber, Black - NWT*
currently $499
$699 BIN
4+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-AMBER-HANDBAG-995-00-/320529314811?cmd=ViewItem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4aa10933fb


----------



## dbeth

Bloomingdales at South Coast Plaza in Costa Mesa, Ca has a beige Rio Stardust Python & a white Stardust Rio for 30% off. They said they would match Nordstrom's upcoming 40% sale.


----------



## enga4

Bone Christy bag!!!

10 mins, bid is at $167. Great condition, seller emailed me pics. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...3&ssPageName=ADME:B:WNA:US:1123#ht_500wt_1182


----------



## matchka

*SWEET PUNK ALERT!!!!*  Yowza!!!

*Resort '06 Black Sweet Punk Siouxie!!
*
$99 opening bid - - Has reserve....

http://cgi.ebay.com/100-Authentic-M...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cad008329


----------



## allsaint

theoutnet has a Safari Pouchette ponyskin bag for $568 &#65288;70% off)

http://www.theoutnet.com/product/39110

Somehow I cannot paste picture.. but here it is:

http://cache.theoutnet.com/images/products/39110/39110_fr_dl.jpg


----------



## iluvmybags

*R07 Patchwork Stam, Ivory (Eggshell?) - gently used*
$569.99 BIN
or BEST OFFER
9+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Stam-bag-Ivory-/120568224250?cmd=ViewItem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c126d19fa


----------



## iluvmybags

*R07 Patchwork Patent Leather Shoulder Bag, Blue - gently used*
$230 BIN
29+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Marc-Jacobs-Leather-Bag-Made-Italy-1-095-/200470877523?cmd=ViewItem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2eacfed553


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

Beautiful Patchwork Stam

* $650 or Best Offer* 

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/candcpeck/items/MJ_Patchwork_Stam_tpf_


----------



## indi3r4

I'd snag it if I don't have one already!
*Lilac Cartoon Paisley Scarf* from an awesome PFer
BIN $199
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-Car...ltDomain_0&hash=item335cf921d8#ht_4905wt_1165
5++ days


----------



## Charlie

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/candcpeck/items/Marc_by_Marc_Jacobs_Bali_Tote

Bali tote for only $125


----------



## Awwgeez

^^ Thats actually the lovely behati. Gorgeous color!


----------



## sydney-1980

NWT Stardust Ceclila- Clay
$750

http://www.designersocial.com/product.asp?productID=704&imageViewID=2440


----------



## f1re_cr4cker

St Marks £375
http://www.cruisefashion.co.uk/store/Marc-Jacobs-Bag-St-Marks-Applique-Chain-Bag-in-Taupe.html


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

sydney-1980 said:


> NWT Stardust Ceclila- Clay
> $750
> 
> http://www.designersocial.com/product.asp?productID=704&imageViewID=2440



Sorry for the chat == This is the large right? and is this a legit website?

TIA


----------



## pursemonkey

Miss Evy Rocks! said:


> Sorry for the chat == This is the large right? and is this a legit website?
> 
> TIA



The site is definitely legit. You might ask for dimensions before buying to be sure on the size, though


----------



## iluvmybags

the Stardust Cecelia was only available in one size - the large


----------



## Awwgeez

MBMJ Groovee, from a Groovee Pf'er!
325$ BIN


http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Marc-Jacob...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item230717ef9d


----------



## iluvmybags

*R06 Quilted Stam, Saddle - gently used*
currently $500
$680 BIN
6+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/100-AUTHENTIC-MARC-JACOBS-QUILTED-STAM-SADDLE-BROWN-/180506746894?cmd=ViewItem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a070a600e


----------



## angelnyc89

MbMJ on Shopbop.com
http://www.shopbop.com/marc-jacobs-sale/br/v=1/2534374302030034.htm?all


----------



## katdhoneybee

Request pics to verify authenticity first - Marc Jacobs quilted Elise in Topaz




if you aren't sure of authenticity, please do not post the item here - please post it in the Authenticate This thread.
thanks!
-dawn


----------



## matchka

Neimans just put the *Bruna* on sale for $842 (down from $1295)

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...l%3FNo%3D0%26N%3D4294967189%26st%3Ds%26va%3Dt

Available in Nude, Blue and Violet!   I believe these are those fantastic F/W 09 colors - - especially that KILLER blue w/ the purple stitching and edging which was quite HTF!!


----------



## SomethingWitty

MJ Singles on Bluefly:

Large Single $556
http://www.bluefly.com/Marc-Jacobs-...le-shoulder-bag/cat60024/308415101/detail.fly

The Single $476
http://www.bluefly.com/Marc-Jacobs-...-cross-body-bag/cat60024/308415501/detail.fly


----------



## iluvmybags

wow -- surprised to see this one already!!

Blue Fly also has the FIREBIRD in taupe!!
$796 (orig $995)

http://www.bluefly.com/Marc-Jacobs-taupe-pyramid-studded-leather-small-messenger-bag/cat60024/308414901/detail.fly


----------



## iluvmybags

never saw this one before -- looks about the size of a Large Single

Also on BlueFly
Desir Graham, Coral
$500 (originally $625)

http://www.bluefly.com/Marc-Jacobs-coral-quilted-leather-Graham-crossbody-bag/cat60024/308415601/detail.fly

Also in Black (altho not sure why there's a price difference)
$556 (originally $695)

http://www.bluefly.com/Marc-Jacobs-black-quilted-leather-Graham-crossbody-bag/cat60024/308415001/detail.fly


----------



## indi3r4

*Beige Olga Seventies*
BIN $399 OBO
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-OLG...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item45f2d7095d


----------



## indi3r4

*Black Desir Cecilia*
BIn $819
http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Marc-Jacobs...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4cef5941c7


----------



## indi3r4

*Classic Q Aidan (Faded Aluminum?)* -- I'm tempted!
BIN $255
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en


----------



## iluvmybags

*MbyMJ Flash Leola, Ivory - store display*
(seller mentions color transfer - see pics)
currently $5.50
$199.99 BIN
4+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Marc-Jacobs-Leola-Ivory-Flash-Tote-Handbag-/260602263494?cmd=ViewItem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cad1af7c6


----------



## iluvmybags

*Coated Canvas/Leather Venetia, Red - gently used*
(suede lining)
currently $10.49 (Reserve NOT Met)
$225 BIN
8+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Gorgeous-Marc-Jacobs-Red-Canvas-Leather-Venetia-Bag-/170484990233?cmd=ViewItem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27b1b28119


----------



## iluvmybags

11+ Hours to go

*MbyMJ F09 "Flights of Fancy" Mouse Compact Mirror - NWT*
currently $40

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-MARC-JACOBS-MOUSE-MIRROR-CASE-/190394859106?cmd=ViewItem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c546afe62


----------



## iluvmybags

*"Vintage" (R02) Small Pocket Shoulder Bag, Canary Yellow - gently used*
(one of the snaps has fallen off the front)
currently $40
$80 BIN
5+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/marc-jacobs-hand-bag-/150442771453?cmd=ViewItem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item23071683fd


----------



## iluvmybags

*Accessory Case/Pouch, Black - gently used*
currently $50
$60 BIN
6+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Black-Leather-Push-Lock-Clutch-Wallet-/290434846008?cmd=ViewItem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item439f440d38


----------



## iluvmybags

*S04 Large Pocket Shoulder Bag, Salmon - gently used*
currently $49.99
1+ day

http://cgi.ebay.com/100-Auth-Marc-Jacobs-Collection-Leather-Hobo-/290432966115?cmd=ViewItem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item439f275de3


----------



## iluvmybags

*F04 Ltd Ed Sophia, Butterscotch - gently used*
$250 BIN
or BEST OFFER
6+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Limited-Edition-Sophia-Hobo-/180507195925?cmd=ViewItem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a07113a15


----------



## dbeth

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...<>ast_id=1408474395222441&bmUID=1255947845093



I just returned a St. Marks Lux Python to Saks Fifth Avenue in San Diego, Ca.  Price is $887, down from $2,200. The store is actually closing in July and starting tomorrow they will have 20% off all handbags, but she couldn't tell me if that particular bag will be marked down anymore.  She also said she couldn't 'hold' it, I was hoping she would do that for anyone of you ladies that would want this gorgeous bag! I told her that I am sure someone would be calling her. Her name is Victoria and she is there tomorrow as well. 619-260-0030 ext. 258 .   She put it in the area with a ton of 'sale' bags.

One thing I want to mention is that there is a pen mark on the bag. It's not that noticeable though----I took a pic of it.  I would still keep it despite of the pen mark, but the bag is to slouchy for me and I prefer bigger bags.  Other than that, it's TDF and GORGEOUS!! I was kindof sad to let it go.


----------



## dbeth

Oh, I forgot to add that the Saks in San Diego, DOES NOT carry MJ. Only MBMJ.


----------



## jun3machina

sooo RARE!!!!
heart of gold pfer too
pony melrose stam
$450 BIN
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/tige...rc_Jacobs_Authentic_Melrose_Stam_HTF_Rare_Bag


----------



## jun3machina

gorgeous black hudson
from a thrash loving PFER
BIN $699 obo
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/papa...bs_Collection_Black_Hudson_Striping_Bag__1275


----------



## jun3machina

dude, these are flipping gorgeous HTF colors! 
truffle ZC $250 OBO
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/MmHmluvthatstuff/items/Marc_Jacobs_Truffle_Brown_Zip_Clutch_Wallet





same seller, PFer with exquisite taste!
emerald ZC BIN $250 obo
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/MmHmluvthatstuff/items/Marc_Jacobs_Emerald_Green_Zip_Clutch_ZC_Wallet


----------



## iluvmybags

only 23+ Hours left

*1st season (2001/02) Large Hobo, Black -- gently used*
currently $100

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230471882061&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## iluvmybags

*F04 Pocket Satchel, Sap Green - gently used*
currently $64.50 (no reserve)
1+ day

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110531422094&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## iluvmybags

Pretty HTF color

*Venetia, Bark - gently used*
$350 BIN
6+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-Marc-Jacobs-Venetia-Satchel-Bag-Bark-Excellent-/290435282442?cmd=ViewItem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item439f4ab60a


----------



## Mad about Bags

David Jones in Melbourne City has 40% off the following bags: Black Beat bag, Black satin Beat Bag, Purple and Black Angela, a Blue stardust Cecilia, a Black and Bown Kari, a Blue MacKenzie Grainne and a Bag on Bag Black sequence bag.


----------



## HmMmluvthatbag

Lots of good stuff on Bonanzle!!

Mouse Stam BIN $500!!!!  :drools:  Super duper PFer too!




http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/kitcat2/items/Marc_Jacobs_Mouse_Stam


----------



## HmMmluvthatbag

VENETIA HEAVEN!!

Quilted Icy Pearl Venetia BIN $450

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/chaop5/items/Marc_Jacobs_Venetia___Used_unique_15520232

Same seller has Violet Venetia BIN $300

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/chaop5/items/_REDUCED__Marc_Jacobs_Venetia___Used

And Almond Venetia BIN $400

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/chaop5/items/Marc_Jacobs_Venetia___Used


----------



## HmMmluvthatbag

iluvmybags said:


> Pretty HTF color
> 
> *Venetia, Bark - gently used*
> $350 BIN
> 6+ days
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-Marc-Jacob...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item439f4ab60a


 
The same Venetia is on Bonanzle for $298.88!

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/lassa/items/Auth__Marc_Jacobs_Venetia_Satchel_Bag_in_Bark_Excellent__


----------



## browneyesblue

:
Beautiful Grey Large Single! Sweetest tpfer EVER! $600 OBO







http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/blackonmaroon/items/MARC_JACOBS_Large_Quilted_Single_in_Grey


----------



## sexycombover

If anyone in the Vancouver area is looking for a black Venetia, this is a good deal http://vancouver.en.craigslist.ca/van/clo/1740069155.html


----------



## Luv n bags

Gorgeous bordeaux Venetia - starting bid .99 or BIN 495.00...


http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Lea...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item45f2e48c5f


----------



## Luv n bags

Black Single Desir BIN $550.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Bla...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item255aaa585b


----------



## sdkitty

Saks in San Diego is closing in June.  They don't carry MJ but they do carry MBMJ.  They are on sale for 20% off and should be reduced further as time goes by.  They had a Dr Q Groovee satchel in black today....that was the only MBMJ bag I recognized.


----------



## fettfleck

Century 21 in NY has 2 tan huge Hilliers à 298$ and lots of MbMJ Totally Turnlock Aidans in a blue, olive and black color.


----------



## HmMmluvthatbag

Black Paradise Evelyn $680 OBO!

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-BLACK-LEATHER-EVELYN-STUDDED-HOBO-HANDBAG-/180508155210?cmd=ViewItem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a071fdd4a#ht_10838wt_1139

Black Rose (store return) BIN $499!

http://cgi.ebay.com/950-AUTH-MARC-JACOBS-ROSE-Flap-Shoulder-Bag-/280507590486?cmd=ViewItem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item414f8e2756#ht_2844wt_941


----------



## jun3machina

holy crap!
SP siouxie at unheard of LOW price! 
from a wonderful PFer too
BIN $525  i DIE!!
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Bis...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35a9678a83


----------



## iluvmybags

^^ That's actually the Sweet Punk "Debbie"


----------



## browneyesblue

Lot's of new MJ bags up on bluefly!

http://www.bluefly.com/Marc-Jacobs-Handbags-Accessories/_/N-1z1409uZ1abc/list.fly


----------



## jun3machina

iluvmybags said:


> ^^ That's actually the Sweet Punk "Debbie"


thanks. i was exhausted lat nite ush: duh me!!! ush:


----------



## iluvmybags

iluvmybags said:


> wow -- surprised to see this one already!!
> 
> Blue Fly also has the FIREBIRD in taupe!!
> $796 (orig $995)
> 
> http://www.bluefly.com/Marc-Jacobs-...l-messenger-bag/cat60024/308414901/detail.fly



and now they've added it in Black!! 
$796 (orig $995)

http://www.bluefly.com/Marc-Jacobs-...l-messenger-bag/cat60024/308414801/detail.fly


----------



## iluvmybags

*BLUE FLY*

Paradise Evelyn Hobo, Taupe
$796 (originally $995)

http://www.bluefly.com/Marc-Jacobs-taupe-leather-Evelyn-hobo/cat60024/308443101/detail.fly


----------



## iluvmybags

*BLUE FLY*

Large Single, Beige
$500 (originally $625)
http://www.bluefly.com/Marc-Jacobs-beige-quilted-leather-The-Large-Single-shoulder-bag/cat60024/308443501/detail.fly

Small Patent Leather Single
$420 (originally $525)
Blue - http://www.bluefly.com/Marc-Jacobs-blue-quilted-patent-The-Single-small-cross-body-bag/cat60024/308427901/detail.fly
Black - http://www.bluefly.com/Marc-Jacobs-black-quilted-patent-The-Single-small-cross-body-bag/cat60024/308427701/detail.fly

Desir (Small) Single, Black
$476 (originally $595)
http://www.bluefly.com/Marc-Jacobs-black-quilted-leather-The-Single-small-cross-body-bag/cat60024/308415401/detail.fly


----------



## iluvmybags

*F03 Terre Satchel, Rose - gently used*
$425 BIN
or BEST OFFER
29+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-pink-leather-HUGE-purse-1250-Authentic-/230475305117?cmd=ViewItem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35a966109d


----------



## iluvmybags

*F05 Small Selma, Teal - gently used*
$199 BIN
4+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-leather-suede-SELMA-teal-bag-purse-1100-/140408259341?cmd=ViewItem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20b0fc030d


----------



## iluvmybags

only 6+ hours left!!

*S04 Stella, Berry* - previously carried
**NOTE** ink stain inside/bottom
Currently $11.50

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170485000014&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## iluvmybags

7+ Hours to go

*"Vintage" (2001/02) Wonder Bag/EW Satchel, Red - gently used*
currently $25

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140407201642&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## iluvmybags

8+ hours

*S09 Quilted Metallic Zip Clutch, Gold - NWT*
currently $152.50

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190395728501&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## twochubbycheeks

Marc by Marc Jacobs Brick Twisted Q Groovee Satchel 
$260 OBO  

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/cryl...y_Marc_Jacobs_Brick_Twisted_Q_Groovee_Satchel


----------



## selmom07

They list this as a Casey, but I can attest that it is the Alina. For sure.

http://www.bluefly.com/Marc-Jacobs-...Casey-zip-tote/cat340068/308443401/detail.fly


----------



## iluvmybags

*Deborah, Black* - gently used
currently $90
18+ Hours

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290434813477&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## iluvmybags

*F04 Cross-Body Pouchette, Eggplant - gently used*
currently $79.85
21+ hours

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130390516349&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## iluvmybags

*R08 Pressed Python Alyona, Blue - NWT*
currently $400
1+ day

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320531174908&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## iluvmybags

*F07 Seventies Diana, Ivory - gently used (1X)*
currently $249
$288 BIN
6+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/GUARANTEED-AUTHENTIC-MARC-JACOBS-IVORY-SUMMER-BAG-/390197069446?cmd=ViewItem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5ad98ec686


----------



## iluvmybags

**RELIST**

*F06 Karen, Black - gently used*
currently $359
$419 BIN
6+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-RARE-BLACK-KAREN-BAG-PURSE-TPF-MEMBER-/330434438995?cmd=ViewItem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4cef6d6753


----------



## iluvmybags

*Cinched Tote, Honey - gently used*
$160 BIN
4+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Rare-Marc-Jacobs-Cinched-Tote-Honey-Aqua-suede-/230475823382?cmd=ViewItem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35a96df916


----------



## iluvmybags

*Pocket Satchel, Teal (Peacock?) - gently used*
currently $165
$225 BIN
6+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Leather-Bowling-Bag-Purse-Deep-Teal-AUTH-/250634200231?cmd=ViewItem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a5af664a7


----------



## love_miu

MJ Blue Eugenie Stardust Stud clutch
$299


http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/jual...UST_STUD_CLUTCH_BAG_BLUE__450_unique_15568306


----------



## love_miu

MJ Stardust Single Black
$499

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/jual2/items/NWT_MARC_JACOBS_STARDUST_STUDDED_SINGLE_BAG_BLACK


----------



## iluvmybags

**RELIST**

*F05 Quilted Stam, Icy/Petrol Blue - gently used*
$999 BIN
or BEST OFFER
9+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Rare-MARC-JACOBS-Petrol-Blue-Green-Stam-EUC-/140408274178?cmd=ViewItem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20b0fc3d02


----------



## iluvmybags

**RELIST**
*R02 Zip Top Hobo, Butter - gently used*
currently $99
$139 BIN
6+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/AuthenticTurnlock-LEATHER-MARC-JACOBS-HOBO-TOTE-pre-own-/350355208679?cmd=ViewItem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5192cc39e7


----------



## iluvmybags

*S09 Grainne, Black - NWT*
$899

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/papalima/items/NWT_Marc_Jacobs_V_RARE_Grainne_Bag_S_S_09_Black___1295


----------



## iluvmybags

*F04 Blake, Maroon - gently used*
$400

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/papalima/items/ULTRA_RARE__Marc_Jacobs_Maroon_Blake_Bag_Fall_2004


----------



## iluvmybags

WOW! Pretty Rare/HTF!!

*F07 (?) (Original/1st season) Groovee, Bordeaux - gently used*
$300

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/kitcat2/items/Marc_by_Marc_Jacobs_Bordeaux_Groovee_unique_15575363


----------



## iluvmybags

*Small Multi-Pocket, Emerald - gently used*
currently $76
1+ day

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=350353121037&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## lizmil

I'm new to this subforum, but this looks really cool!

s3.amazonaws.com/bonanzleimages/afu/images/6320/7752/IMG_0276.JPG



http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/cand...rc_Jacobs_Twisted_Groovee_Satchel_in_Espresso




seller has other items too

Sorry having trouble posting!


----------



## desultor

Robert at the MBMJ store in Boston has one PTTM Natasha in Black, and he said he heard a rumor that they are getting more in soon in Cement and Stoplight.  I'm waiting for the Cement (if it's true), but the black is there in stock, he said!   617-425-0404.


----------



## yvalenz

lizmil said:


> I'm new to this subforum, but this looks really cool!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/cand...rc_Jacobs_Twisted_Groovee_Satchel_in_Espresso
> 
> 
> 
> 
> seller has other items too
> 
> Sorry having trouble posting!


 Fixed it! I've been watching this booth as well - here's a few other goodies!!

MbMJ Dr. Q Groovee, Black
$225
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/cand..._Jacobs_Classic_Groovee_Satchel_in_Black_EEUC





MbMJ Twisted Hillier Hobo, Red
$150!
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/candcpeck/items/Marc_by_Marc_Jacobs_Twisted_Huge_Hillier_Hobo


----------



## yvalenz

and someone save me - I can't afford this right now!!

Black Patchwork Stam
$600 OBO
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/66658/items/15589259


----------



## iluvmybags

*R06 Sweet Punk Pouchette, Orange - gently used*
currently $90
1+ day

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170485369018&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## iluvmybags

*"Vintage" (2002/03) Large Multi-Pocket, Luggage - gently used*
currently $57
1+ day

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=370380038587&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## iluvmybags

*S09 Memphis Stam, Purple - NWT*
currently $995
1+ day

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320531407521&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## iluvmybags

*F03 Calf Leather Hobo, Butter Yellow - gently used*
currently $159
$179 BIN
6+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-Marc-Jacobs-Yellow-Purse-Handbag-MUST-SEE-/150445050715?cmd=ViewItem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2307394b5b


----------



## iluvmybags

**RELIST**

*Groovee Satchel, Black - gently used*
$225 BIN
4+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Marc-Jacobs-Dr-Q-Groovee-black-RARE-498-TPF-/150445042416?cmd=ViewItem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2307392af0


----------



## angelnyc89

MbMJ sale on ideeli:

http://www.ideeli.com/events/17539/latest_view


----------



## jun3machina

olga (?) cant remember the style name
but it's RARE
currently $400
4 hours to go

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-Bla...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item414f6bcc78


----------



## Awwgeez

^^ Seventies Satchel I believe.


----------



## iluvmybags

*R06 Soft Calf Satchel, Tan - gently used*
(a/k/a the "Iron Man" bag - carried in the movie!)
$199 BIN
or BEST OFFER

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-MARC-JACOBS-KHAKI-LEATHER-HANDBAG-PURSE-/320528664838?cmd=ViewItem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4aa0ff4906


----------



## iluvmybags

browneyesblue said:


> :
> Beautiful Grey Large Single! Sweetest tpfer EVER! $600 OBO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/blackonmaroon/items/MARC_JACOBS_Large_Quilted_Single_in_Grey



Now on ebay (and Bing Cash Back is back!! )

$600 BIN
or BEST OFFER
4+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-MARC-...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item335d460320


----------



## iluvmybags

*F06 Striping Trish, Chili - gently used*
$550 BIN

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Trish-Hudson-Chilli-Handbag-1350-tPFer-/170488171064?cmd=ViewItem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27b1e30a38


----------



## iluvmybags

*S06 Quilted/Patent Leather Ursual, Midnight Blue - gently used*
$415 BIN
or BEST OFFER
29+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Marc-Jacobs-LARGE-Ursula-Midnight-Blue-/360263964285?cmd=ViewItem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item53e167d67d


----------



## iluvmybags

*R07 Small Cecelia, Papaya - gently used*
(this is the original Cecelia w/longer Black Nylon Strap)
$649.99 BIN
or BEST OFFER
4+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-CECILIA-LEATHER-SATCHEL-PAPAYA-/140409017523?cmd=ViewItem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20b10794b3


----------



## iluvmybags

*R02 Turnlock Coin Purse, Rosewood - gently used*
$45 BIN
1+ day

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320532037968&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## iluvmybags

what a rarity!!

*F05 Quilted Multi-Pocket (Nappa Leather), Violet - gently used*
currently $450
1+ day

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190396846366&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## goslim

iluvmybags said:


> *R06 Soft Calf Satchel, Tan - gently used*
> (a/k/a the "Iron Man" bag - carried in the movie!)
> $199 BIN
> or BEST OFFER
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-MARC-JACOBS-KHAKI-LEATHER-HANDBAG-PURSE-/320528664838?cmd=ViewItem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4aa0ff4906



FYI: this bag is stained and dirty.  I bought and returned this from the seller because it was SNAD.


----------



## Keen

*Cute little classic MJ satchel *(can't remember the name of this one!)
Less than 6 hours and no bids:
$100 or $175 BIN

http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-MARC-JACOB...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item45f2e406ad


----------



## ashleyjena

*MBMJ Mevie in Sage*
$50 with 4 days left
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320533892630


----------



## jenburgess

One left!  Taupe Evelyn.

http://www.bluefly.com/Marc-Jacobs-taupe-leather-Evelyn-hobo/cat60024/308443101/detail.fly


----------



## ashleekieu

Received a call from my SA at Bloomingdale's regarding designer handbag sale on 5/27/10, and they are currently doing pre-sale, She stated some MJ are included, but did not provide style. This maybe a nation wide thing.


----------



## iluvmybags

*Original 1st Season (2001/02) Stella, Vermilion - gently used*
(it looks a little Orange on my monitor, but it's a gorgeous shade of RED!)
currently 99 cents (Reserve NOT Met)
$299 BIN
6+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-Leather-STELLA-Tote-Bag-Purse-Vermillion-/390198439948?cmd=ViewItem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5ad9a3b00c


----------



## iluvmybags

BLUE FLY
Stardust Beat Bag, Black
$920 (originally $1150)

http://www.bluefly.com/Marc-Jacobs-black-quilted-leather-Beat-shoulder-bag/cat60024/308019701/detail.fly


----------



## iluvmybags

BLUE FLY
S10 Nappa Leather Siri, Navy 
$1516 (originally $1895)

http://www.bluefly.com/Marc-Jacobs-blue-leather-Siri-tassel-shoulder-bag/cat60024/308527501/detail.fly

S10 Boho, Taupe/Silver
(I believe this is the larger one)
$1516 (originally $1895)

http://www.bluefly.com/Marc-Jacobs-taupe-leather-Boho-fringe-hobo/cat60024/308527401/detail.fly


----------



## iluvmybags

Holy Crappola!!!

BLUE FLY

F09 Wrath Bag 
$3280 (originally $4100)

http://www.bluefly.com/Marc-Jacobs-black-studded-leather-Wrath-chain-flap-bag/cat60024/308020201/detail.fly


----------



## iluvmybags

OMG!! Where are these coming from??

BLUE FLY

F09 Stardust Cecelia, Black
$1180 (originally $1475)

http://www.bluefly.com/Marc-Jacobs-black-quilted-leather-Cecilia-studded-bag/cat60024/308019301/detail.fly


----------



## msvvn

MBMJ clothes on Gilt starting at 9am pst.


----------



## f1re_cr4cker

NWT black stardust lzw $329.99
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180509831905&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## iluvmybags

*Small Multi-Pocket, Almond - gently used*
$175 BIN
or BEST OFFER
4+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Small-Multipocket-Almond-/330435614493?cmd=ViewItem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4cef7f571d


----------



## candcpeck

Great deal on a great MbMJ Twisted Groovee!!! From a fabulously skrappy PF'r 

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/cryl...y_Marc_Jacobs_Brick_Twisted_Q_Groovee_Satchel


----------



## iluvmybags

*R07 Mercer Peet, Lilac - gently used*
(bottom "attacked" by a pricker bush!!)
$275 BIN
6+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-LILAC-PEET-TOTE-/270582134030?cmd=ViewItem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3efff3b50e


----------



## LilahBelle

Black Quilted Rio
BIN $769.99
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-BLA..._WH_Handbags&hash=item2a073979da#ht_500wt_896






*already posted*



Also Red LZW for the same price: 
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-RED..._WH_Handbags&hash=item2a0739cb00#ht_500wt_896

Black Marky Wallet
BIN $229.99
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-BLA..._WH_Handbags&hash=item2a073972cd#ht_500wt_896


----------



## Dawn

Limited Edition zip clutch - gently used

BIN $75






http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/coun...Marc_Jacobs_Limited_Edition_Zip_Clutch_Wallet


----------



## iluvmybags

The MJ Rep at Bloomies/Michigan Ave (Chgo) just called me and their Designer Handbag sale is starting next Thursday - May 27th-31st.  They are pre-selling now.  Bags are 30% off and there is a voucher for an addtl 20% off of that.  They have the following bags:

Red Small Cammie
Orange Small Cammie
Orange Blake
Stardust Cecelia - Black (1 left)
Brown Bruna
Brown Stam

I don't know if there are other styles included but this is all they have in their store OR if this is the entire list.  S/S bags are NOT included in this markdown/sale (and I don't know about Singles/Lg Singles - I didn't ask)

If interested in any of the bags listed about or if you want additional info about locating a bag from another store, call *LISA at (312/440-4563*)

She is there today until 6pm (CST, Sat 10-6, Sun 11-5 and Mon 10-6)


----------



## Luv n bags

If anyone is looking for an amethsyt Bleeker for $555 plus tax, pm me.  I have it on hold under my name.  It looked to be in very good condition!


----------



## sneezz

http://www.bluefly.com/Marc-Jacobs-...-cross-body-bag/cat60024/308415401/detail.fly

pm me for 10% off code!


----------



## iluvmybags

11+ Hours to go

*"Selma" Tote, Brown - gently used*
currently $47 (no reserve)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290436631428&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## iluvmybags

Only 18+ Hours left

*F06 Striping Trish, Brown - gently used*
currently $250 (no reserve)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190397502901&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## jun3machina

some great deals for some bags with flaws:

cherryblossom venetia BIN $125
*pen marks and slight wear on exterior*
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Che...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20b1132fa8







same seller, used pocket satchel in black
*piping showing through on corners, pen marks, etc*
BIN $50
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Bla...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20b11e6685


----------



## jun3machina

really rare blake, same seller as above 
BIN $450
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Gra...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20b1133664


----------



## f1re_cr4cker

rocker stam 565 euros!!

http://www.eleonorabonucci.com/women/bags/borsa-stam.html

white kristina 275 euros!!
http://www.eleonorabonucci.com/women/bags/borsa-kristina-bianca.html


----------



## angelnyc89

MbMJ shoes at Tobi.com

http://www.tobi.com/women/home/shop-by-brand/193-marc-by-marc-jacobs


----------



## SomethingWitty

SO hot but the price is so not.

The Wrath chain flap is available on Bluefly again.  Only 2 left and with the 10% off today, $2952.
Someone please buy it so I can admire from afar.


----------



## ABelfor

SomethingWitty said:


> SO hot but the price is so not.
> 
> The Wrath chain flap is available on Bluefly again.  Only 2 left and with the 10% off today, $2952.
> Someone please buy it so I can admire from afar.



I just came here to post about that!  Too expensive still!


----------



## jun3machina

marc by MJ riz
BIN $139
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-NUD...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item483ab3acb6


----------



## jun3machina

black ZC BIN $110
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-bla...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a5b3c8f5e


----------



## jun3machina

OMG, i dont think i have ever seen this color before!
seaspray vintage sophia
BIN $249
OMG!!
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Lim...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27b209cc0b


----------



## Charlie

That Venetia!!! 


Stam for 500!!! 

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/candcpeck/items/Marc_Jacobs_Black_Patchwork_Stam


----------



## iluvmybags

Rare Beauty!

*F07 Long Wallet, Truffle - gently used*
$200 

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/f1re_cr4cker/items/Marc_Jacobs_Truffle_Quilted_Long_Wallet____rare____TPF


----------



## iluvmybags

*F05 Quilted Venetia, Icy/Pearl - gently used*
$400 
or Best Offer

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/chaop5/items/_REDUCED__Marc_Jacobs_Venetia___Used_unique_15629247


----------



## iluvmybags

13+ Hours to go

*R06 Quilted Stam, Topaz - gently used*
currently $405

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200474050180&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## iluvmybags

17+ Hours

*F04 Ltd Ed Sophia, Butterscotch - gently used*
currently $26 (no reserve)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=310221177702&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## restless57

iluvmybags said:


> 13+ Hours to go
> 
> *R06 Quilted Stam, Topaz - gently used*
> currently $405
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200474050180&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


 

^Just want to add that this Seller offers 6% on Ebay Bucks.


----------



## browneyesblue

Darby tote retail $1595 Sale $1037 Neimans

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...mplates%2FET1.jhtml%3FN%3D4294967189%26st%3Ds

Bruna! Pink or Grey! Retail $1295 Sale $842

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...mplates%2FET1.jhtml%3FN%3D4294967189%26st%3Ds


----------



## dbeth

Barneys Black Stardust Cecilia!! $829!

http://www.barneys.com/Stardust Cecilia Bag/00505002762920,default,pd.html




Thrash clutch! $1,139!

http://www.barneys.com/Thrash Clutch/00505002762746,default,pd.html




St. Marks black Python studded $2,099!


http://www.barneys.com/St. Marks Shoulder Bag/00505002762760,default,pd.html




** Just wanted to add that Barneys.com is notorious for a slow system and if you don't get a confirmation email soon, then more than likely the item is not available.  So dissapointing! So just keep that in mind if you order from them!


----------



## angelnyc89

New Markdowns at Nordstrom! 
MbMJ:
http://shop.nordstrom.com/C/6008147...7?origin=6008111_Save+on+Select+Brands6008111



Remember Half-Yearly 2mm!!!


----------



## SomethingWitty

Nude Kari
$1036
http://www.bluefly.com/Marc-Jacobs-nude-quilted-lambskin-Kari-satchel/cat60024/308019001/detail.fly






Stardust Red Cross-Body 'Rock' Bag
$696
http://www.bluefly.com/Marc-Jacobs-...-cross-body-bag/cat60024/308019601/detail.fly


----------



## indi3r4

just wanted to add something to this.. barneys.com inventory is based on their brick and mortar store in NY only.. they're very slow to update inventory so if you see something that you like, try call the store directly to guarantee the item.. 


dbeth said:


> Barneys Black Stardust Cecilia!! $829!
> 
> http://www.barneys.com/Stardust Cecilia Bag/00505002762920,default,pd.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thrash clutch! $1,139!
> 
> http://www.barneys.com/Thrash Clutch/00505002762746,default,pd.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> St. Marks black Python studded $2,099!
> 
> 
> http://www.barneys.com/St. Marks Shoulder Bag/00505002762760,default,pd.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ** Just wanted to add that Barneys.com is notorious for a slow system and if you don't get a confirmation email soon, then more than likely the item is not available.  So dissapointing! So just keep that in mind if you order from them!


----------



## jun3machina

paradise amber BIN $425
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-AMB...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4aa197b2e2


----------



## jun3machina

MBMJ  pixie
$215 6 hours to go
*slight denim transfer*
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180510011972&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## msvvn

MBMJ bags and shoes on Gilt on now, ending tomorrow.


----------



## Awwgeez

Yummy Bordeaux key Pouch
BIN 48$


http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320538436613&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## tadpolenyc

scrumptious first season, suede-lined stella from a fiesty tpf'er for *$175*!

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/kmroboto/items/Marc_Jacobs_Stella__first_season__in_black


----------



## browneyesblue

Black Leather Duffy Bag $375!! Leather lining!!

http://www.yoogiscloset.com/marc-jacobs-black-leather-duffy-shailah-bag.aspx


----------



## sdkitty

Bloomingdales San Diego pre-selling today...sale starts tomorrow...30% off certain bags plus additional 20% if you use your Bloomies card.  They had Blake in orange and dark brown, medium brown colored quilted stam, black stardust cecelia and some other MJ bags.


----------



## iluvmybags

*NORDSTROMS Half-Yearly Sale*
Designer starts next week (6/1)
You can pre-sale bags now - they are 40% off (orig prices shown in parenthesis)
(you can pick them up in the store between 6/1 and 6/5 or they will send them out to you the first day of the sale)

If you need the name of a SA, *Deborah at the Oak Brook store *will help you - if they don't have the bag you're looking for, she will locate it for you and have it shipped directly to you
*(630) 571-2121* - ask for Designer Handbags

Lisa - Orange, white, black, camel, brown ($850)
Rose - black, brown ($950)
Small Elise - orange ($895)
Blake - camel, drk brown ($995)
E/W Tote - Black, Camel, Dark Brown ($995)
Cammie - Orange ($495)
Lg Cammie - brown ($595)
Small Quilted Cecelia - Red ($995)
Sm Cecelia Stamped python - black, coral ($995)
Eugenie, Stamped python - black, pink, silver, yellow ($450)
Paradise Amber - purple ($995)
Paradise Rio - Purple ($1250)
Rio, Stamped python - Beige, black, pink ($1295)
Stardut Rio -- Black, White ($1395)
Beat bag, Stamped python - beige, black ($1150)
Small Single - Red ($525)
Lg Single, Taupe ($625)
Large Single, Stamped Python - black, coral ($625)
Stam, Red ($1350)
Stam, Stamped Python - black, yellow ($1350)
NY Rocker Stam - blue ($1795)
Lil stam, Stamped python - black, pink ($995)
NY Rocker Lil Stam Blue (995)
Jen - Blue ($775)
Asa - blue ($650)
Leon, Stamped Python Black ($1150)
ZC - camel, dark brown, orange ($395)
Marky, Quilted - coral, taupe ($425)
Marky, Paradise - purple ($395)
Med Dbl Wallet, Quilted - coral ($375)
Boho - grey ($1895)
Small bogo - cognac, grey ($1795)
Dancer - ivory, navy ($2500)
EZ Dancer - black, beige ($1695)


----------



## candcpeck

PRICE DROP:

MbMJ Twisted Groovee in Brick! This bag is $500 and $600 from OTHER sellers. 

~But this one is from a fab pf'r ~
$240 OBO

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/cryl...y_Marc_Jacobs_Brick_Twisted_Q_Groovee_Satchel


----------



## smileglu

Bloomingdales.com 30% off selected bags
http://www1.bloomingdales.com/catal...aturedBrand=Marc+Jacobs&PageID=79163925461379


----------



## smileglu

Barneys.com 

40% off Trash clutch http://www.barneys.com/Thrash Clutch/00505002762746,default,pd.html

40% off St Marks
http://www.barneys.com/St. Marks Shoulder Bag/00505002762760,default,pd.html


----------



## jun3machina

black hobo
*zipper pull attachment broken*
currently $47
2 hours to go
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-hob...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19bc739e35


----------



## jun3machina

pink hobo
*slight dirt/pen marks*
start bid $49, BIN $64
3 hours to go
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-Pin...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35a9874514


----------



## jun3machina

very early vintage red patent venetia
black suede lining
currently $102.50
5 hours left
http://cgi.ebay.com/SALE-MARC-JACOB...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19bc74b5dc


----------



## jun3machina

used silver aline satchel
*fading and color loss, interior marks*
BIN $85
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Marc-Jacob...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item45f300b6e6


----------



## jun3machina

vintage ferrari tote bag
*well used, stained interior, color transfer on the outside*
currently $10
5 hours
http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-MARC-...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a074f11a4


----------



## jun3machina

poppy faridah
bin $149
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Tot...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4cef80d80a


----------



## HmMmluvthatbag

Black Daydream Suvi BIN $225

http://cgi.ebay.com/Beautiful-Black-and-Ivory-Marc-Jacobs-Handbag-/280513140427?cmd=ViewItem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item414fe2d6cb#ht_500wt_1154


----------



## iluvmybags

less than 1 hour to 

*R06 Sweet Punk Canvas Tote, White - gently used*
currently $87

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160436907617&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## jun3machina

hello! 
large grey single from one of the best dressed PFers around!
BIN $525
http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-MARC-...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item335d6cf5d4


----------



## jun3machina

i cannot believe no one has scooped this rare bag up
safety pin  tote, RARE and from a super-duper PFer
BIN $399 (price reduced!)
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/ketagyrl/items/EUC_MARC_JACOBS_Safety_Pin_Tote_in_Purple


----------



## iluvmybags

*F09 Stardust Stam, Black - NWT*
$1000 BIN
or BEST OFFER
4+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Stardust-Stam-Handbag-Black-NWT-/270585597193?cmd=ViewItem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f00288d09


----------



## jun3machina

some awesome vintage bags

wristlette
BIN $75 obo
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/an_o...tage_Chocolate_Brown_Leather_Clutch_with_Bras





black pochette
BIN $70 obo
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/an_o...OBS_Black_Leather_Pouchette_with_Brass_Buckle


----------



## jun3machina

vintage lola bag
BIN $89
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-PEB...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a5b5c0c4d


----------



## iluvmybags

*F09 Quilted Zip Clutch, Violet - NWT*
$285 BIN
6+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-MARC-JACOBS-QUILTING-LEATHER-ZIP-CLUTCH-BAG-450-/360267108489?cmd=ViewItem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item53e197d089


----------



## iluvmybags

*BLUE FLY*

*Patent Leather Single, Black*
$420 (originally $525)

http://www.bluefly.com/Marc-Jacobs-black-quilted-patent-The-Single-small-cross-body-bag/cat60024/308427701/detail.fly


----------



## iluvmybags

*BLUE FLY*

*F09 St Marks Glam Stam, Black*
$1916 (originally $2395)

http://www.bluefly.com/Marc-Jacobs-black-suede-and-patent-leather-cut-out-Stam-bag/cat60024/308020001/detail.fly


----------



## iluvmybags

1+ Day left

*F09 Stardust Cecelia, Clay - gently used*
currently $162.50 (Reserve NOT Met)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Clay-Stardust-Cecilia-/230479132527?cmd=ViewItem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35a9a0776f







*F09 Quilted Cecelia, Grey - gently used*
currently $182.50 (Reserve NOT met)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Grey-Cecilia-/230479132547?cmd=ViewItem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35a9a07783


----------



## iluvmybags

1+ day to go

*F05 Quilted Stam, Nappa/Petrol - gently used*
currently $350.99 (Reserve NOT Met)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-RARE-Nappa-Petrol-Stam-/230479132504?cmd=ViewItem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35a9a07758


----------



## Minamiz

*Sweet Punk Grey Strappy Heels* w/ Studs 
Size 6
BIN $199/OBO

http://cgi.ebay.com/RJC-596-GRAY-AN...en_s_Shoes&hash=item2551b0446b#ht_4881wt_1137


----------



## yoursxtruly

NWT Zip Clutch in Limited Edition Fluo with strap
$399.99


http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220612411947&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## TXGirlie

Mbmj TT Percy in Acai Berry is on sale at Nordstrom's!

http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3116111...eyword=marc+jacobs+percy&origin=searchresults


----------



## iluvmybags

*F06 Hudson, Dark Brown - gently used*
currently $500
$550 BIN
6+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-Hudson-Dark-Brown-NWT-/110539517151?cmd=ViewItem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19bcab2cdf


----------



## blackonmaroon

*MbMJ Flash Kelsey in Black*

$285 on Bonanzle with free shipping!
Pre-owned with no signs of wear

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/reconbags/items/Marc_by_Marc_Jacobs_Flash_Kelsey_TPF_


----------



## iluvmybags

1+ day

*Blake, Peacock - gently used*
currently $75 (no reserve)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300431500958&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## iluvmybags

*Christy Hobo, Black - gently used*
currently $250
$300 BIN
4+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Christy-black-calfskin-leather-bag-HOT-/250641644523?cmd=ViewItem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a5b67fbeb


----------



## Quigs

Black St. Marks @ Josephs for $1046.99

http://www.josephstores.com/shoe-item.asp?action=ADD&item=MJAC392051&skip=&viewall=


----------



## jun3machina

she lowered the BIN to $250!!!



iluvmybags said:


> *Christy Hobo, Black - gently used*
> currently $250
> $300 BIN
> 4+ days
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Chr...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a5b67fbeb


----------



## jun3machina

glitter stud tote....im so tempted to get this! 
BIN $310!!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320538652144&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## restless57

Oh why, oh why, purse gods, don't I have a money tree in my backyard?

From a wonderfully knowledgeable Pfer-

*R05 Quilted Stam in Putty, Rare, HTF!
Bin - $625  (start bid at .99 with no reserve)

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-R05...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4aa1bd66b5

*


----------



## restless57

Another beauty, though not quite a deal:

*Patchwork Stam in Light Petrol, NWT  
Start bid - $1249    4+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-Marc-Jacobs...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c54c135f6*


----------



## restless57

*F04 (?) Kirsten in Petrol Blue (note scratches on corner of bag)
starting bid- $189 (currently no bids)  2+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-blu...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item414fda6469*


----------



## iluvmybags

*F08 Flower Hobo/Flap Bag, Black - gently used*
$235 BIN
28+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/100-Auth-Marc-Jacobs-Handbag-/220613914676?cmd=ViewItem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item335d9d3034


----------



## tadpolenyc

a few markdowns at nm.

metallic gold palais royal kristen in gold and silver for $597

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...3Ds%26Ntt%3Dmarc%2Bjacobs%26_requestid%3D8703

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...3Ds%26Ntt%3Dmarc%2Bjacobs%26_requestid%3D8703

black/grey memphis darby for $1037

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...3Ds%26Ntt%3Dmarc%2Bjacobs%26_requestid%3D8703

black little lola for $601

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...3Ds%26Ntt%3Dmarc%2Bjacobs%26_requestid%3D8703

fuchsia quilted hobo for $717

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...3Ds%26Ntt%3Dmarc%2Bjacobs%26_requestid%3D8703


----------



## linhhhuynh

beautiful bag from another pf'er..wish i could get it


----------



## Charlie

^^ Got a link? 


Here is very HTF bag!






http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/candcpeck/items/Marc_by_Marc_Jacobs_Huge_Hiller_in_Black__HTF_


----------



## linhhhuynh

charlie: here you go! http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Bla...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c12e9c851

its soooo pretty...


----------



## browneyesblue

KATE TOTE! BLACK! $687.96

http://www.mytheresa.com/shop/KATE-TOTE-p-9019.html


----------



## Belle79

Some MJ and MBMJ bags on sale at Netaporter.com!

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/60971

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/60939

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/60952

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/60935

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/78525

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/78531

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/78532

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/78530

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/60969

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/60936

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/78547

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/78545

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/78544

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/60938


----------



## jun3machina

MBMJ bag 
$200 2 minutes to go!
http://cgi.ebay.com/BEAUTIFUL-MARC-...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4cef9ec1f8


----------



## jun3machina

sage sophia
$149
1+ hour
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-Sea...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item230766b5db


----------



## jun3machina

rose cubie
3 hours
*corner wear*
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-jacobs-pin...3874?cmd=ViewItem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=


----------



## jun3machina

blue MBMJ softy flap bag
$49
7 hours
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-MARC-JACOB...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a076ff209


----------



## jun3machina

rare faded brick MP
$179
8 hours left
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-MUL...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item45f3172d2c


----------



## jun3machina

gorgeous, rare color (seafoam?)
venetia BIN $300
http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Marc-...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cadbc3d94





lining


----------



## kitcat

black quilted zc
used 
BIN $184.95


http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Qui...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4cefb6bc3f


----------



## kitcat

Maroon Sophia- good used condition from a sweet PF'r!
$200 BIN

Sorry I can't seem to post a picture but here's the link.

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-aut...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4aa1cde02c


----------



## kateincali

I'd pick this up if I wasn't so picky about having tags

F05 Bordeaux Quilted Venetia, Auctions starts at .99 or BIN for $275





http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&Item=220615482464


----------



## kateincali

Someone please buy this (and the Venetia) before I do

Patchwork silver baby stam
$499 BIN




http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-LITTLE-BABY-STAM-BAG-SILVER-PATCHWORK-995-/190401773339


----------



## jun3machina

woah! i didn't know this came in this color...
purple angela
GORGEOUS!
BIN $400
start bid $200
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Ang...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c54c8664b


----------



## jun3machina

same bag on bonanzle $450
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/jual2/items/MARC_JACOBS_LITTLE_BABY_STAM_BAG_SILVER_PATCHWORK__995_


faith_ann said:


> Someone please buy this (and the Venetia) before I do
> 
> Patchwork silver baby stam
> $499 BIN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-LITTLE-BABY-STAM-BAG-SILVER-PATCHWORK-995-/190401773339


----------



## jun3machina

purple rosen bag
BIN $325
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/irwe...vender_Rosen_Calf_Leather_Mixed_Quilted_Purse


----------



## jun3machina

maroon sophia BIN $160 obo
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/Absurd_bird/items/MARC_JACOBS_auth_Sophia_bag_handbag_MAROON


----------



## iluvmybags

Pretty Rare/HTF

*F07 Joseph "Stones" Bag, Dark Green - gently used*
currently $350
$499 BIN
6+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-DARK-GREEN-LEATHER-JOSEPH-BAG-STONES-RARE-/230482435924?cmd=ViewItem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35a9d2df54


----------



## iluvmybags

The Boutiques did their first round of markdowns today - 30% off 
Resort and S/S Clothing and Shoes only

If looking for something in particular, 
you can try *Grainne at the Chicago store (312) 649-7260*
or *Gabby at the LA store (323) 653-5100*


----------



## Cutegirl

*Night In Rio Swarovski-studded clutch*

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/60969

Was $895   Now $537

cache.net-a-porter.com/images/products/60969/60969_ou_m2.jpg


----------



## thithi

Some markdowns on BG:

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod53850044&parentId=cat290904

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...=6&cmCat=cat000000cat257221cat302813cat290700

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...d=IHUE5ERLK5ZSACQAAKPRPVI?itemId=prod50130049

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod50650022&parentId=cat339617

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod50660099&parentId=cat290700


----------



## thithi

Just realized the NM sale is live online!


----------



## kiss_p

Some of the sale items are live on Nordstrom:

Paradise Amber in purple:
http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3092038/0~2376780~6021632~6007258~6007261?mediumthumbnail=Y&origin=category&searchtype=&pbo=6007261&P=1

Asa in blue:
http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3099031...Y&origin=category&searchtype=&pbo=6007261&P=1

Large Single in Coral:

http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3095110/0~2376780~6021632~6007258~6007261?mediumthumbnail=Y&origin=category&searchtype=&pbo=6007261&P=1

Elise in orange:

http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3070505/0~2376780~6021632~6007258~6007261?mediumthumbnail=Y&origin=category&searchtype=&pbo=6007261&P=1

I don't have time to post them all, but the sale items are the ones with prices that end in ".90".


----------



## kateincali

The pink/lime green combo makes my heart happy. The relist for $100 more, less so.

Iggy Misfit BIN $699
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/MARC-JACOBS-IGGY-MISFIT-2000D-BAG-/310223817944


----------



## iluvmybags

*"Vintage" (2001/02) Doctor's style bag, Orange-y/Brown - gently used*
$150 BIN
or BEST OFFER
6+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-Marc-Jacobs-Leather-Doctor-Style-Bag-/230482872632?cmd=ViewItem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35a9d98938


----------



## iluvmybags

*Quilted Patent Leather Zip Clutch, Midnight Blue - gently used*
currently $180
$200 BIN
6+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Quilted-Patent-Leather-Midnight-Zip-Clutch-/290441411120?cmd=ViewItem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item439fa83a30


----------



## tadpolenyc

30% off resort 09 and spring 10 clothes and shoes. call gabby at the la store. (323) 653-5100.


----------



## LovePink

Nordstrom Natick collection : Handbag sale 
Hi all,

My SA just sent to me a facebook link for handbag on sale, there are all 40% off , Marc jacob....

I can not remember how many time I deal with her, she is super sweet, located for me alot of of bag thru the system , and sucessful to placed an order. So don't hesitate to call her locate for you any style.

Please check it out, they do charge and send, please check out all the photo posted in facebook

http://www.facebook.com/home.php#!/a...a99e63c9929246


Main page :

http://www.facebook.com/home.php#!/p...s/354822096076


contact info :

Allie Hathaway 
Handbags & Designer Handbags
Natick Collection - 531
508-318-2600 ext. 1259
allison.j.hathaway@nordstrom.com


----------



## iluvmybags

^^those links don't take you to anything


----------



## kmroboto

Eggshell PW Camilla $250 OBO from a sassy tpfer!

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/tmoPOOK/items/Marc_Jacobs_Patchwork_Camila_in_Eggshell__Ivory


----------



## yvalenz

Price Drop: 
MbMJ Huge Hillier, Black
$375 OBO on ebay
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170494645885&ssPageName=STRK




Charlie said:


> http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/candcpeck/items/Marc_by_Marc_Jacobs_Huge_Hiller_in_Black__HTF_
> 
> Here is very HTF bag!
> 
> s3.amazonaws.com/bonanzleimages/afu/images/6595/8731/001.JPG
> 
> http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/candcpeck/items/Marc_by_Marc_Jacobs_Huge_Hiller_in_Black__HTF_


----------



## iluvmybags

*S09 Quilted Metallic Stam, Dark Grey - gently used*
currently $305 (no reserve)
1+ day

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290439916574&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## Charlie

yvalenz said:


> Price Drop:
> MbMJ Huge Hillier, Black
> $375 OBO on ebay
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170494645885&ssPageName=STRK



Bonanlze is only 300!!! 

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/cand...bs_Huge_Hiller_in_Black__HTF_?from=1oTNEvfvDA


----------



## tadpolenyc

all mj and mbmj items that have been marked down at nm.

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/search.jhtml?No=0&Ntt=marc+jacobs&_requestid=9499&N=0&st=s&va=t


----------



## jun3machina

this Pfer has some amazing deals!!

cranberry quinn MBMJ
$59
1 day left
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250639365107&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT





mercer peet in maple
SOOOO RARE!!
$66
1 day
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250639370086&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT





another rare beauty
cherry blossom toaster bag
$16 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250639376981&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## jun3machina

and more!
lordy these are some great bags!!!

MBMJ aline
$117
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Marc-Jacob...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a5b458daa
look at this leather 





MBMJ acid yellow quinn $149
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Marc-Jacob...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a5b44f964




& matching wallet $31
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Marc-Jacob...tem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a5b4557c9


----------



## jun3machina

natasha in grapejuice
$300
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Pet...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a5b4510d4


----------



## jun3machina

blue eugenie glitter studs line
BIN $199
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Met...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item483ad1d5cc


----------



## iluvmybags

21+ Hours to go

*F07 Seventies Satchel, Black/Blue - gently used*
currently $96 (Reserve NOT Met)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280513765362&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## iluvmybags

*S06 Blake, Linen - gently used*
currently $199
1+ day

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330437391878&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## iluvmybags

*F02 Maggie, Pumpkin - gently used*
$150 BIN
or BEST OFFER
6+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-Marc-Jacobs-Vintage-Bag-Maggie-Pumpkin-CUTE-/280516509372?cmd=ViewItem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4150163ebc


----------



## iluvmybags

*F07 Mayfair, Ivory - gently used*
$350 BIN
or BEST OFFER
6+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-Marc-Jacobs-Mayfair-Ivory-Shoulder-Bag-EUC-/280516506954?cmd=ViewItem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item415016354a


----------



## tadpolenyc

tadpolenyc said:


> 30% off resort 09 and spring 10 clothes and shoes. call gabby at the la store. (323) 653-5100.



*the discount is actually 40%*. even better.


----------



## iluvmybags

tadpolenyc said:


> *the discount is actually 40%*. even better.



Are you sure?  I was just there yesterday and only got 30% off?
ETA:  Just called the Mercer store and it's definitely only 30% off


----------



## dbeth

Hi ladies,
I am returning the ever so popular sold out SILVER python embossed Stardust Eugenie back to Nordstrom, it was the last one in the company prior to the pre-sale.  She's a beauty, but after much thought and going through my clothes & shoes, I don't think I will wear her much. It is $270 after 40% off. (Original $450).  Please pm me if you are interested!!


----------



## tadpolenyc

iluvmybags said:


> Are you sure?  I was just there yesterday and only got 30% off?
> ETA:  Just called the Mercer store and it's definitely only 30% off



i was told 40%. i'm going to believe the sa who's going to give me the higher percentage off.


----------



## Awwgeez

MJ British Tan? Venetia
335$ BIN


http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Ven...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2307a11697


----------



## restless57

*Memphis Robert Jessica - Mint*
$499 start bid  (currently no bids)
1+ day

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330437637218&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## sneezz

Select MBMJ bags on sale (30% off at bloomingdales.com)

lisa, percy, asa, to name a few..


----------



## browneyesblue

Beige quilted Rio! $1036.00

http://www.bluefly.com/Marc-Jacobs-beige-quilted-leather-Rio-bag/cat60024/308443201/detail.fly


----------



## browneyesblue

Black tweed convertible clutch! FUN! $796.00

http://www.bluefly.com/Marc-Jacobs-black-tweed-Fluo-convertible-clutch/cat60024/307632201/detail.fly


----------



## jun3machina

a DIY project perhaps?
seafoam anouk bag
BIN $59
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-SMA...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item414ffa8bbf


----------



## jun3machina

MJ glitter studs tote in silver
BIN $220
http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Marc-...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c54d9c8cb


----------



## ns07090

I know it's before the suggested 24-hour bid-end time, but I couldn't resist because this bag is soooo gorgeous, AND it comes from a really sweet tPFer.  I would totally buy it, but I just gorged on a Stam and a Melrose Stam over the past 12 days, sooo...I must behave.

HTF, but if you did, the retail px is $895:
Starting bid: $310 BIN: $345

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-QUI...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c54daa9b6


----------



## blackonmaroon

I saw a red Small Cecilia yesterday at Nordstrom Arden Fair (Sacramento, CA).  I forget the exact price, but it was on sale from $995 to about $500-$600.


----------



## jun3machina

coated canvas & leather lola
$149
3 hour, no bids

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270587394335&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## iluvmybags

*F05 Elise Satchel, Taupe - gently used*
$229 BIN

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-GRAY-LEATHER-PURSE-RETAIL-950-AUTHENTIC-/290442363541?cmd=ViewItem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item439fb6c295


----------



## sneezz

I was in Off 5th at Tanger Outlet at the Arches in Deer Park today and they had several MBMJ bags.  Idk the names of them but they had marc jacobs in script (shopper tote?) on the front in black and a fuschia color, a few patent bags in cranberry-ish, and an ivory toned mercer tote I think it was.  Didn't look at the prices cuz I was cutting through to get to the parking lot in the intense heat today.


----------



## linhhhuynh

awesome color... http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/HeathersDressingRoom/items/NWT_Marc_Jacobs__Lisa__Leather_Hobo___Red


----------



## kmroboto

Blue Karolina bin $75
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Sat..._WH_Handbags&hash=item4aa1eb46a9#ht_500wt_920


----------



## blackonmaroon

kmroboto said:


> Blue Karolina bin $75
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Sat..._WH_Handbags&hash=item4aa1eb46a9#ht_500wt_920



Just wanted to note that the suede lining is _extremely_ dirty!

Edit: Nvm, just saw that the listing ended.


----------



## jun3machina

carter tote BIN $150!! 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290442070884&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## jun3machina

blackonmaroon said:


> Just wanted to note that the suede lining is _extremely_ dirty!
> 
> Edit: Nvm, just saw that the listing ended.


awwwh crap


----------



## sneezz

Saw a black beat bag ($105x.xx I think) and a pink python baby stam ($549) at Nordies at Roosevelt field mall today.


----------



## jun3machina

pretty rare bag from australia
DELANCY by MBMJ
HUGE leather bag....
currently $290 US
8 hours
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290440627358&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## jun3machina

really rare slate elise NWT
$450
30 minutes left
http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-MARC-JACOBS...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item439f9b76f2


----------



## jun3machina

looks like they got ugly betty's bag
*free gift, some shoez too*
currently $154
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180515299461&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## grace7

grey bruna @ neimans for  $867.00
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...89%2B4294965052%26st%3Ds%26_requestid%3D46919


----------



## hali

red cecilia @ nm for $666.00

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod111950016&eItemId=prod111950016&searchType=SALE&parentId=cat980731&icid=&rte=%252Fcommon%252Fstore%252Fcatalog%252Ftemplates%252FET3.jhtml%253FNo%253D0%2526_requestid%253D47724%2526itemId%253Dcat28500739%2526N%253D4294967189%2526st%253Ds%2526pageSize%253D160


----------



## iluvmybags

*F09 Stardust Beat Bag, Black - gently used*
currently $699.99
1+ day

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220615451683&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## iluvmybags

*F08 Carter Bucket, Pale Lavender - NWT*
currently $99.99
1+ day

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320543268371&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## linhhhuynh

89$ no reserve 10hr+

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-MARC-JACOB...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4150000130


----------



## jun3machina

gorgeous  ivory mercer MP
$249
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Cre...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item335dbb3c10


----------



## Awwgeez

British Tan Venetia Price Drop!
BIN 285!!
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Ven...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2307a11697


----------



## jun3machina

this is a pretty rare bag in this even rare mint condition
fig lovin' PFer too
NEW with tags electric violet groovee
$425 BIN
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Marc-Jacob...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item439fb5daaf






same seller
blue patent ZC!!
BIN $200
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Qui...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item439fa83a30





raisin sienna hobo
$350
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Icy...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item439fadd492


----------



## browneyesblue

BLUE Bruna!!! Sale $842.00

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...89%2B4294965052%26st%3Ds%26_requestid%3D37880


----------



## jun3machina

icey pearl 2005 cammie
$76
1 + hour to go
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220615080223&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## jun3machina

fall 2009 safari cheetah clutch
currently $149
less than 24 hours to go
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170495067050&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## browneyesblue

Cammie Brown! $296.99

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...337927&P_name=Marc+Jacobs&bmUID=1275994310987


----------



## linhhhuynh

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/Fabu...D___BRAND_NEW_MARC_JACOBS_LITTLE_LOLA_SATCHEL

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/yhu5...acobs_Sophia_shoulder_bag_with_mercer_knot_in

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/Cooper1/items/MJ_Marc_Jacobs_Rare_Pristine_Blue_Patent_ELISE_tPF


----------



## Nikita7

*The pixie is on sale at http://www.shopbop.com for $278,60!!!*


----------



## Belle79

Am I missing something here?  The bag looks amazing and the price is insane 

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-VIO...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5ada210b19


----------



## jun3machina

emerald venetia
BIN $180
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-gre...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a5bc32d51


----------



## jun3machina

large beige single:
BIN $379
http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-MARC-JACOBS...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5ada21dc99


----------



## jun3machina

beige quilted hobo
BIN $350 OBO
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-QUI...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a07b95275


----------



## pursemonkey

Black pre-owned little stam $295
http://www.jillsconsignment.com/proddetail.php?prod=marcjacobslittlestam


----------



## weffendy

A few MBMJ bags are on sale (30% off) on www.shopbop.com including 

Black and Chocolate Classic Ukita Satchel: http://www.shopbop.com/classic-ukit...74302024667&fm=other-shopbysize-brand-viewall

Flash Leola Satchel: http://www.shopbop.com/flash-leola-satchel-marc-by/vp/v=1/845524441865638.htm?folderID=2534374302024667&fm=other-shopbysize-brand-viewall


----------



## iluvmybags

Additional 10% off at BlueFly today

Stardust Beat Bag, Black
$828 (originally $1150)

http://www.bluefly.com/Marc-Jacobs-black-quilted-leather-Beat-shoulder-bag/cat60024/308019701/detail.fly


----------



## iluvmybags

*Original/1st Season Sophia, "Green" (Marine Blue??) - gently used*
currently $70
$90 BIN
4+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-authentic-green-leather-handbag-/160443299351?cmd=ViewItem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item255b2a7617


----------



## iluvmybags

*F02 Ava, Black - NWOT*
currently $60
$80 BIN
4+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-authentic-black-leather-handbag-New-023-/160443294208?cmd=ViewItem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item255b2a6200


----------



## iluvmybags

*S03 Small Pouchette/Shoulder Bag, Lilac (Raisin??) - NWOT*
currently $60
$80 BIN
4+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-authentic-lavender-leather-handbag-NEW-/160443308202?cmd=ViewItem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item255b2a98aa


----------



## browneyesblue

Also for sale at shopbop is a black PIXIE 30% off! They also offer free shipping!

http://www.shopbop.com/party-girl-t...=2534374302076306&fm=sale-category-shopbysize


----------



## goslim

Purple Stardust Single $385.99 Free Shipping!

http://www.josephstores.com/shoe-item.asp?action=ADD&item=MJAC3824&skip=&viewall=#


----------



## Minamiz

^ link doesn't work


----------



## nekostar0412

The link worked for me, but I clicked on it right as it was posted.  It was probably already bought


----------



## Melly

^ I think that's because the item sold.


----------



## goslim

^Yes I think someone bought it already


----------



## Luv n bags

Striping Bowler Alert!!  Rare and HTF Chestnut color...start .99 or BIN $524!

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-Str...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item335df4927c


----------



## SomethingWitty

I just received a Paradise Rio in purple but it's going back to the store today or tomorrow.  PM me if you're interested.  The corners are already scuffed though when they sent it to me.


----------



## kateincali

Large single in white, $449 BIN

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280519434871


----------



## SomethingWitty

Here are pics of the flaws.  I'm very picky about my bags, but even if I'm not picky, I still don't think this is acceptable even for a sales item.

But who knows, perhaps Nordies might give additional discount to the next person who buys this?  Anyway I'm returning it so let me know!



SomethingWitty said:


> I just received a Paradise Rio in purple but it's going back to the store today or tomorrow. PM me if you're interested. The corners are already scuffed though when they sent it to me.


----------



## Minamiz

^ I don't think ur being picky at all!  That looks damaged or used or both to me  (sorry for the chat)


----------



## Melly

SomethingWitty said:


> Here are pics of the flaws.  I'm very picky about my bags, but even if I'm not picky, I still don't think this is acceptable even for a sales item.
> 
> But who knows, perhaps Nordies might give additional discount to the next person who buys this?  Anyway I'm returning it so let me know!



 That looks just like the bag I returned!  Did it have noticeable scratches on the handles too?  I was really hoping they wouldn't resell it...


----------



## jun3machina

LISA bag from one of the sweetest PFer's ever!
BIN $425
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/tige...rc_Jacobs_Authentic_Lisa_Hobo?from=1oTNEvfvDA


----------



## SomethingWitty

No noticeable scratches on the handles, Melly.  
(It's too bad they have these damaged bags going around though.  Perhaps from rough handling at the store?)


Melly said:


> That looks just like the bag I returned! Did it have noticeable scratches on the handles too? I was really hoping they wouldn't resell it...


----------



## justonemore

Bought another multi pocket - SHOULD of bought this Black one!
It was authenticated here already.

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-MUL...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item45f2d69945


----------



## hawaiialoha

If anyone's looking for a Rio Stardust Studded Satchel Nordstrom.com has one in white that's available and on sale.  They also had a black one but it sold not too long ago.  

http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3074100...r+Collections+>+Handbags&origin=searchresults


----------



## kateincali

Pre-owned Karen, BIN $529
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220615080084

Whoever grabs it is lucky it looks too similar to my Bal Harbour


----------



## SomethingWitty

Yellow Stardust Snakeskin Embossed Eugene Clutch $269

http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3070507...Y&origin=category&searchtype=&pbo=6007261&P=1


----------



## ns07090

Grainne Bag in Black - NWT from S/S09 
$899 + $12 shipping

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/papalima/items/NWT_Marc_Jacobs_V_RARE_Grainne_Bag_S_S_09_Black___1295


----------



## weffendy

MJ Quilted Leather Zip Wallet - Beige. BIN $319.99

http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-MARC-JACOBS...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cae097cf7


----------



## nascar fan

Pink stardust python-embossed Rio, Nords Northpark Mall Dallas - $829.
Also a Little Stam, same color.  (on sale - didn't look at price)


----------



## iluvmybags

*Nordstroms, Michigan Ave/Chicago*

Nordstrom Michigan Avenue (#220)
55 East Grand Avenue
Chicago, IL 60611
(312) 464-1515
(ask for DESIGNER Handbags)

*S09 Robert Leslie, Navy Blue
$699.90 (originally $1999)*

Looked like it was in great shape too!!


----------



## linhhhuynh

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/kelle/items/Marc_by_Jacobs_Petal_to_the_Metal_Pouchette_Bag_Cordovan

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/jnp0...ti_Pocket_Caftskin_Leather_Handbag__Authentic

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/Ohnobird/items/Marc_by_Marc_Jacobs_Lock_it_up_Camille


----------



## annie1

For some reason they had ALOT of returns of MJ by online purchase: 2 Celeila (?) Black and Melon color a Purple Rio and 3 more that I do not know tha names of my SA name is Dominic they are in PRISTINE condtion and were online returns never used


If this is in the wrong post area sorry but I thought you MJ gals would be interested.  BTW my JEN was BEAUTIFUL


----------



## indi3r4

*HTF Navy Ginny from a fabulous PFer!*
BIN $995 OBO
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/tmoPOOK/items/Marc_Jacobs_Grainne_Ginny_in_Navy


----------



## paula_rose

SLC, UT Nordstrom: 801-261-4402 (ask for designer bags)
As of closing tonight had:
Large black Desir tote
Black Rose
Brown small hobo w/ single strap, sorry I don't know the name


----------



## iluvmybags

I got a call from the MJ rep at Bloomies (Michigan Ave., Chicago)
that they're having a Private Sale starting this week (June 16th - not sure the ending date, maybe the 20th??).
Similar to the last sale -- $25 coupon/vouchers off of every $100 purchase up to 4 coupons ($100 total).  She didn't mention any additional markdowns, other than what's already on sale, on which you CAN use the coupons


----------



## ns07090

Various bags, 20-50% off.  You'll need to register, but it's free!

Registration Link:
http://www.bagborroworsteal.com/join/privatesale

MJ:
http://www.bagborroworsteal.com/bro...price_asc&attributes=Brand&values=Marc Jacobs

MBMJ:
http://www.bagborroworsteal.com/bro...c&attributes=Brand&values=Marc by Marc Jacobs


----------



## digitalgurl

iluvmybags said:


> I got a call from the MJ rep at Bloomies (Michigan Ave., Chicago)
> that they're having a Private Sale starting this week (June 16th - not sure the ending date, maybe the 20th??).
> Similar to the last sale -- $25 coupon/vouchers off of every $100 purchase up to 4 coupons ($100 total). She didn't mention any additional markdowns, other than what's already on sale, on which you CAN use the coupons


 
Is this private sale by invitation? I want a Natasha Bag! =)
Do they ship to canada?


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

^^ It is not by invitation only  during the last private sale the SAs were offering the $25 cards upon purchase.

From their website:



> bloomingdales.com only ships to addresses in the United States, APO's, Puerto Rico, American Samoa, Marshall Islands, Palau, US Virgin Islands, and Guam


----------



## jun3machina

lordy, if i had the funds, this would be gone already!
safety pin tote bag
BIN $375
use bing, save $$
http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-MARC-...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item41505cfd7a





also on bonz:
$325
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/ghostwatcher00/items/RARE_MARC_JACOBS_SAFETY_PIN_SHOPPER


----------



## jun3machina

used stella from a fab TPFER!
BIN $99
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/ketagyrl/items/Authentic_Marc_Jacobs_Black_Stella_Tote


----------



## jun3machina

lavender rosen
$248!!
such a deal!
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/irwe...vender_Rosen_Calf_Leather_Mixed_Quilted_Purse


----------



## jun3machina

lordy....i needz a MONEY TREE! 
GORGEOUS cashew hobo
BIN $299
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/jual2/items/MARC_JACOBS_QUILTED_BANANA_HOBO_CASHEW_NUDE_BAG__895_


----------



## f1re_cr4cker

farfetch private sale
http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/women/marc-by-marc-jacobs/bags-purses/items.aspx?oby=9
http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/women/marc-jacobs/bags-purses/items.aspx?oby=9


----------



## kiss_p

Paradise Amber tote in purple at Nordstrom, 40% off original price:

http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3092038/0~6006558~6007186~6007187?mediumthumbnail=Y&origin=category&searchtype=&pbo=6007187&P=4


----------



## llaga22

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/60969


----------



## SomethingWitty

MbMJ Derby Studded Leather Bag
$150 (50% off $300)
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/78534


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

My nearest Nordies rarely ever carries MJ, but they had tonight:

(1) Stardust Rio in White 
(1) Black Leon Tote

Both marked down 40% off *

Nordstrom Stonestown Galleria* (SF)
(415) 753-1344


----------



## linhhhuynh

sweet punk!

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/tomatomato/items/BNWT_marc_jacobs_sweet_punk_pouchette


----------



## linhhhuynh

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/kitcat2/items/MARC_JACOBS_Crossbody_Cammie_in_Black_EUC


----------



## linhhhuynh

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/kitcat2/items/MARC_JACOBS_Sky_Blue_Large_Flat_Case_Like_New


----------



## kateincali

I wish I could pull this off!

Robert Leslie Quilted Memphis Bag BIN $899

http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Marc-Jacobs-Robert-Leslie-Quilted-Memphis-Bag-1995-/220622499900


----------



## mjsmurf77

MJ sunglasses, MBMJ sunglasses, shoes, bags and jewelry up to 75 percent off at 6pm.com, today only:

http://www.6pm.com/search/brand/1157/sort/percentOff/desc


----------



## Awwgeez

******sweet punk alert*****
BIN 1100*

http://cgi.ebay.com/100-Authentic-M...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20b188c7ea


----------



## kiss_p

Quick! Black stardust rio at Nordstrom (40% off original price):

http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3070347/0~6006558~6007186~6007187?mediumthumbnail=Y&origin=category&searchtype=&pbo=6007187&P=19


----------



## Dawn

*hey everyone - 

please watch the duplicate posts. people subscribe to this thread and it's frustrating when the same bag is posted two or three times in a matter of days.

thanks!*


----------



## dollface53

Classic Q Natasha Crossbody in Black.  Customer return at high end dept. store, looks new.  

Buy It Now $249

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170498095126&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## jun3machina

zoe turnlock vintage MJ bag
BIN $79
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Lar...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item255b4f97cf


----------



## jun3machina

red patent turnlock dylan
BIN $86.99 FREE SHIPPING
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-MARC-JACOB...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4aa2391b94


----------



## jun3machina

*might be worth taking a risk, but more pictures would be helpful for authenticating**
newsprint natasha
*please only post authenticated items.*


----------



## jun3machina

MBMJ nylon cosmetic case
*missing small rivet on front plaque*
BIN $35
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-Marc-Jacob...tem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20b18b3b07


----------



## jun3machina

MBMJ PTTM keypouch
BIN $49




http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-MARC-JACOB...tem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cae0d1b19


----------



## f1re_cr4cker

Harvey Nichols sale!!!!

http://shop.harveynichols.com/pws/C...00000&keywords=marc+by&productAttributeValue=

http://shop.harveynichols.com/pws/C...0&keywords=marc+jacobs&productAttributeValue=


----------



## sneezz

Look under the McQ, Paul and Joe and more tab.


----------



## weffendy

Black Kate available at Bluefly.com

http://www.bluefly.com/Marc-Jacobs-...m-shoulder-bag/cat340068/306956501/detail.fly


----------



## jun3machina

insanely gorgeous ORCHID sophia
SUCH A RARE COLOR, primo condition
BIN $249
http://cgi.ebay.com/EUC-MARC-JACOBS...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item45f384af10


----------



## Mad about Bags

Someone please grab this! Gorgeous Blake in Brick Red with dark brown suede lining  Starting bid $275. Seller ships INTERNATIONAL too!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Bla...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a07c1d331

Wish I have a money tree... Marc Jacobs Daydream Hobo - Fully leather lined Worn once! BIN $599.99

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Day...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a07ec9eee

Another beautiful and hard to find Marc-Jacobs Bag- Topaz Stam. EUC BIN $699.99

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Sta...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a07ec7ca5


----------



## Melly

*Ivory STAM from a lovely tPFer!
BIN $731 obo *

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...01777&_sacat=See-All-Categories&_fvi=1&_rdc=1


----------



## Melly

*STELLA in Berry* (same sweet seller as above)
BIN $327 obo

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...rksid=m570&_nkw=%09230488103534&_fvi=1&_rdc=1


----------



## jun3machina

bordeaux christy!!
BIN $449
http://cgi.ebay.com/New-MARC-JACOBS...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35aa3332c9


----------



## weffendy

Black Single from our TPFer, $400 OBO

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/bonzuser_vbhjm/items/Marc_Jacobs_Large_Single__Black___Used_ONCE


----------



## jun3machina

gorgeous black daydream
currently $155, 3 hours to go, reserve not met
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-BLA...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20b169b385


----------



## jun3machina

eggshell lil lou bag
$149 start bid, no bids
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Ivo...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item45f3636a96


----------



## jun3machina

gorgeous grey christy
BIN $335
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/cgdp287/items/EUC_MARC_JACOBS_CHRISTY_HOBO_RESORT_GRAY_Purse_Bag


----------



## jun3machina

really cute studded MBMJ bag
 BIN $38
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/irweirder/items/Marc_Jacobs_Brown_Leather_Studded_Hobo_Bag_Purse_EUC


----------



## Mad about Bags

11 hours to go

Python bags brand new with tags. Fully leather lined 

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120581869461&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/FAB-NWT-2400...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c133d6c05


----------



## jun3machina

icey petrol cammie
start bid $225, 30 minutes left
http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-MARC-...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a5bd86770


----------



## jun3machina

Limited edition sophia reissue
$89
40 minutes to go
http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-LTD-ED-MAR...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e5c726af2


----------



## jun3machina

RARE chile trish
BIN $550 OBO
1 hour to go
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-Tri...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27b1e30a38


----------



## jun3machina

icey MP
BIN $395
http://cgi.ebay.com/EUC-MARC-JACOBS...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item45f38a1a81


----------



## jun3machina

indigo ZC....one pushlock has a mark
BIN $198
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Nav...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5888377615


----------



## jun3machina

black stardust LZW
BIN $300
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-BLA...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a07e31547


----------



## Brookles

Libertys of London sale have MbMJ Flash Leola Hobo for half price

http://www.liberty.co.uk/fcp/produc...lash-Zip-Hobo-Bag,--Marc-by-Marc-Jacobs/47254


----------



## jun3machina

red eugenie!
GAH! I want!! 
BIN $300
wonderful PFer too!!
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Red...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19bd34dada


----------



## jun3machina

gorgeous MJ ryder bag
RARE!!!! and from a sweet PFer
BIN $324!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280522350981&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## jun3machina

MJ marky wallet
currently $76
6 hours to go
store display: missing padlock....
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280520059063&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## jun3machina

Mj cinch tote
currently $117
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320548185912&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## jun3machina

carter clutch
currently $71
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140415103690&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## jun3machina

spinach natasha
BIN $165
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/pink1/items/New_Marc_By_Marc_Jacobs_Spinach_Natasha


----------



## jun3machina

MBMJ patchwork groovee
BIN $195
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-MARC-JACOB...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4150511538


----------



## Awwgeez

Gorgeous Blue Karolina!
BIN 300$ 

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-kar...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2307f6e44e


----------



## weffendy

Purple SD Quilted Leather Cecilia at Bluefly.com

http://www.bluefly.com/Marc-Jacobs-...lia-studded-bag/cat60024/308019101/detail.fly


----------



## kateincali

Large single python-effect

BIN $695/OBO

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-Python-Single-Large-flap-handbag-NWT-PFer-/180522576997


----------



## Awwgeez

Yum Yum Yum Yum Yum Yum and did I say YUM!

Python Beat Bag!

BIN 689$
http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Marc-...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a0801900d


----------



## iluvmybags

*Nordstrom Rack at The Shops at State and Washington (Chicago, IL)*
24 North State Street
Chicago, IL 60602
(312) 377-5500

S09 Rad Bags - Blue, Pink, White
$299.97

R08 OCC - Patent Leather/Tan
$449.97

(R08?) Hobo - Ivory/White
$499.97


----------



## iluvmybags

*Nordstrom Rack at The Shops at State and Washington (Chicago, IL)*
24 North State Street
Chicago, IL 60602
(312) 377-5500

Also, S08 Gray, Coconut
$449.97

S09 Grainne MacKenzie - Blue
$629.97


----------



## iluvmybags

Wow!  I'm shocked!!

*Blue Fly*
F09 Stardust Cecelia, Clay
$1180 (originally $1475)
http://www.bluefly.com/Marc-Jacobs-grey-quilted-goatskin-Stardust-Cecilia-handbag/cat60024/308019201/detail.fly

Also, Purple (same price)
http://www.bluefly.com/Marc-Jacobs-purple-quilted-leather-Cecilia-studded-bag/cat60024/308019101/detail.fly

Paradise Kate, Black
$760 (originally $950)
http://www.bluefly.com/Marc-Jacobs-black-leather-Kate-medium-shoulder-bag/cat60024/306956501/detail.fly


----------



## weffendy

Red Quilted Single from our lovely TPFer:

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/Sabi...bs_Quilted_The_Single_Bag_red_tpf__sold_out__


----------



## thithi

At Nordstrom the Grove's sale section today, I saw a Camel brown Blake and Orange Lisa.


----------



## grace7

a couple of great items from a lovely pfer!!!

SS09 navy ginny BIN $850    http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-S09...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item335e4e9aad







SS10 cognac/orange ossie   $1,025.00 OBO    http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-S10...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4aa2488753


----------



## blackonmaroon

MbMJ Derby studded leather bag for $150 on NAP (reduced from $300)!

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/78534


----------



## pursemonkey

Net-a-porter UK sale has some MJ/MbMJ markdowns:
http://www.net-a-porter.com/Shop/Sale/Designers/Marc_Jacobs


----------



## tadpolenyc

three gorgeous bags at great prices from a dazzling tpf'er!

*green pushlock hobo*
$150

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/kmroboto/items/Marc_Jacobs_Green_Pushlock_Hobo_handbag_purse






*spearmint blake*
$245

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/kmroboto/items/Marc_Jacobs_Spearmint_Blake_handbag_purse






*mbmj smudge faridah*
$132

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/kmroboto/items/Marc_by_Marc_Jacobs_Smudge_Faridah_handbag_purse


----------



## pursemonkey

Looks like more of the same, but MJ collection bags are on Gilt later this morning.
http://www.gilt.com/sale/women/marc-jacobs-coll-fcc


----------



## iluvmybags

BLUE FLY is offering 10% off everything today
They have quite a few MJ's including:

Firebird, Taupe & Black - $716.40
Boho, Blue/Grey - $1364.40
Small Leon, Coral - $900
Studded Wrath, Black - $2952.00
Paradise Kate, Black - $684
Love Bird Small Tote, Black - $716.40

(the Stardust Cecelia bags are gone)

http://www.bluefly.com/Marc-Jacobs-Handbags-Accessories/_/N-1z1409uZ1abc/list.fly


----------



## kitcat

Silver Small MP with blue suede lining, silver pushlocks
used condition- pls note pics
$95.99 OBO

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Sat...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item23080b3b00

great little bag or first MJ!


----------



## twochubbycheeks

gorgeous Pome Venetia from a lovely pfer $400 OBO

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/crylater3/items/EUC_Marc_Jacobs_Pomegranate_Venetia_HTF


----------



## ns07090

Bag Borrow or Steal Private Sale (free guest membership available)
https://www.bagborroworsteal.com/g/member

*Totally Turnlock Satchel $195 ($400 retail)* in Black

*Posh Turnlock $195 ($350 retail)* in Cream
*
Partygirl Starburst Tote $175 ($350 retail)* in Clear

Sorry, pics too big to post...


----------



## weffendy

Neiman Marcus has a few MJ bags on sale:

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...D0%26N%3D4294967189%26st%3Ds%26pageSize%3D160 

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...D0%26N%3D4294967189%26st%3Ds%26pageSize%3D160

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...D0%26N%3D4294967189%26st%3Ds%26pageSize%3D160

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...60%26N%3D4294967189%26pageSize%3D160%26st%3Ds

Also a few MBMJ bags


----------



## jun3machina

ridiculously cheap ava bag! 
this is bigger than it looks giirls, comfy shoulder bag!
BIN $69
http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-MARC-...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item415091db93


----------



## indi3r4

Black Stardust Cecilia
BIN $700
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Sta...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item230809f260


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

indi3r4 said:


> Black Stardust Cecilia
> BIN $700
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Sta...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item230809f260



 Sorry for the chat, but I just wanted to point out the negative feedback given from the first buyer whom returned it: 

Item is not authentic nor as describe, pls refund my  money!!!
*Member id*myl1975  ( *Feedback Score Of* 72 )
Jun-14-10 06:30Marc  Jacobs Stardust Cecillia Studded Leather 'Satchel' (#150452184958)


----------



## MulberryGirl85

I spotted this on eBay:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Marc-Marc-Jac...omen_s_Bags&hash=item5193a08003#ht_500wt_1044

A PTTM Natasha in Black


----------



## jun3machina

rare 2005 nappa petrol MP
sweet PFer
BIN $399
http://forum.purseblog.com/marc-jacobs/authenticate-this-marc-jacobs-528490-337.html


----------



## jun3machina

i'd ask for zipperhead pics, but the price is great
bordeaux christy bag
BIN $350
***please only post items that are authenticated*** should go in "authenticate this" if additional pictures are required.


----------



## jun3machina

colrblock bag
BIN $249 OBO
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130401504125&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## jun3machina

red eugenie price lowered!
BIN $275
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110548540122&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## rubytues23

Hi all,

I'm new to here so hello!  But I was at my Bloomie's yesterday and they have the *Petal to the Metal Pouchette in Electric Magenta* at the OLD price point of $198!  I reallly wanted it, but can't afford it so it's still there for the taking @ the Bloomingdale's @ Chestnut Hill, MA.  

Thanks!


----------



## browneyesblue

BIN $165!!!
Blue Beauty of a Karolina!!!
Bad A** tpfer!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150459122886&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## SarahP

Some mbmj wedges and a super cool red python trimmed clutch on bonanzle from sassy haired pf'r

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/spaceyjacy/items/Marc_by_Marc_Jacobs_Black_Wedge_Flats_38_5_8_5

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/spac..._Rare_Marc_Jacobs_RED_Python_trimmed_clutch__


----------



## sneezz

http://www.bluefly.com/Marc-Jacobs-pink-quilted-leather-zip-continental-wallet/cat60024/306955901/detail.fly


----------



## jun3machina

ebay as well in case you want to take advantage of bing and ebay bucks
python flat case:
BIN $105
http://cgi.ebay.com/Gorgeous-Rare-M...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35aa574150





MJ flats:
BIN $49
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Marc-Jacob...wItem&pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item35aa390442


----------



## justonemore

Black Multi Pocket - Reduced Again!
NWT - $299.99
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-MUL...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item45f36ea9cb


----------



## sneezz

Bluefly has been getting in some cool bags namely small singles!


----------



## jun3machina

*black leather lined daydream stam*
I am insane for not BINing this, please someone get it! 
practicing utmost restraint right now 
BIN $400
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Lim...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cae6fd3ad


----------



## Cheryl24

I received an email from an SA I've worked with in the past at Neiman Marcus Last Call in San Marcos, TX.  They have several MJ bags on clearance that are an additional 30% off today & tomorrow.  If you want to call, the number is 512-395-8810.

I *think* the prices listed are with the additional 30% off, but I'm not sure.


----------



## Cheryl24

^^Some more...


----------



## pursemonkey

Black Martha hobo (I was waiting for this to go on sale before I found my black Sienna!) marked down to $525 on Shoptwigs, plus take an additional 10% w/ code EXTRA10.
http://www.shoptwigs.com/detail/palais-royale-martha-in-black


----------



## ladyleisure

The Cincy Nordstroms has 
a Lisa in brown for $335 
and 
Boho Hobo in Cognac for $709

There also a quilted red small wallet thats $175.00
(almost got that one for myself)

You can call Sarah or Nancy @513-699-4190 ext 1255


----------



## swan1

There is a red MJ on sale at Nordstrom in Scottsdale for $395. Think it's an embossed Cecilia. Ck w/Lindsay: (480) 946-4111


----------



## madigan

MJ Blake in Brick

Someone listed this before from ebay, now it's on bonanzle. Someone please put me out of my misery and snatch this up!

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/leopardspots/items/Marc_Jacobs_Blake___Brick_with_silver_hardware


----------



## katdhoneybee

The "boho hobo" is $884.44 marked down from $1,895.00 on saks.com . I remember a while back when iluv returned it she said she might consider rebuying it on sale...ahem ahem!

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...393220&P_name=Marc+Jacobs&bmUID=1277386093917


----------



## linhhhuynh

mmm..zip clutch...
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/yourfashionista/items/Marc_Jacobs_Black_Leather_Zip_Clutch_Wallet_NEW


----------



## jun3machina

small red single
from a nice PFer
BIN $315 obo
http://cgi.ebay.com/BRAND-NEW-Marc-...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c13973ed1


----------



## jun3machina

purple lil riz
BIN $199
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Dr-...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f00bae131


----------



## jun3machina

rosen..
BIN $ 246
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180513747992&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## jun3machina

indigo venetia
BIN $399
http://cgi.ebay.com/EUC-MARC-JACOBS...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item45f3a7e848





same seller, matching ZC
BIN $245
http://cgi.ebay.com/EUC-MARC-JACOBS...tem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item45f3a7bb1f


----------



## jun3machina

^ same seller
grey christy
BIN $350
http://cgi.ebay.com/EUC-MARC-JACOBS...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item45f39b550a






orange blake
BIN $299
http://cgi.ebay.com/EUC-MARC-JACOBS...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item45f3a83065


----------



## kingak

wrong post


----------



## Luv n bags

Full leather lined black Hudson - $599!!!

http://www.coutureusa.com/p-2812-marc-jacobs-black-leather-hudson-handbag.aspx


----------



## iluvmybags

MJ Collection Resort & Summer shoes went to 70% off today
Lil Marc also went to 70% off (Resort & S/S)

Grainne Belluomo
Assistant Manager
Marc Jacobs Chicago
11 East Walton Street
Chicago, IL 60611
T: 312.649.7260 
F: 312.649.7262


----------



## iluvmybags

Just got a call from my SA at Bloomies
they're having a 4th of July Sale beginning on 7/1
Unfortunately, she only has ONE MJ style that's going to be further reduced for the sale, but it's a pretty good one!!

*Dark Brown (Chocolate) Blake*
Originally $995, on Sale for $746
Take an addtl 40% off, and another 15% off of that
for a final cost of *$380*!!

She has *TWO* of these bags in stock and they're doing pre-sale right now

Lisa, Blomingdales
900 Michigan Avenue (Chicago)
(312) 440-4563


----------



## beauty k addict

MJ satin rad bag in fuchsia $299 + 25 to ship

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Satin-Rad-Bag-Clutch-Purse-Fuchsia-/280526249526?cmd=ViewItem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4150aade36#ht_2903wt_926


----------



## weffendy

Anne Camel Soft Leather Hobo (from Paradise collection). BIN $599

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-Ann...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item45f3ac6a48


----------



## weffendy

MJ Gash Bag in Dark Brown




http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Gas...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f00f1479f

starting bid $500 or BIN $695


----------



## jun3machina

black icey 2005 stam
start bid $349
14 hours to go
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-Lea...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2eade9825b


----------



## sneezz

http://www.bluefly.com/Marc-by-Marc...at-shoulder-bag/cat60024/308040101/detail.fly


----------



## shelzbags

Oops, wrong thread, sorry


----------



## Melly

.


----------



## jun3machina

electric violet hillier 
slight denim transfer on back
BIN $149
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Marc-Jacob...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e5cb24dfa


----------



## Luv n bags

Be my twin!  Red stam $895.00...

http://cgi.ebay.com/2009-Marc-Jacob...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4aa2808efe


----------



## pursemonkey

Pre-owned Sap ZC BIN $100
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Zip...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item335e7b9bb8


----------



## pursemonkey

NWOT Black Evelyn BIN $679
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Par...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item23082cbad0


----------



## dbeth

Someone be my twin!!!!  


The price isn't to bad for this beauty!

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-LIM...=ViewItem&pt=Women_s_Bags&hash=item2eae093400


----------



## iluvmybags

*S10 Desir (Python Embossed) Large Single, Coral - NWT*
currently $400
$450 BIN
6+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-Marc-Jacobs-Coral-Python-Large-Single-Bag-NWT-tPF-/180525930914?cmd=ViewItem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a082f19a2


----------



## linhhhuynh

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/Absurd_bird/items/Marc_by_Marc_Jacobs_Turnlock_Faridah_bag_grey_TPF_

faridah for 160 OBO!


----------



## indi3r4

a relist from a Fab PFer!
*Red quilted Eugenie!*
BIN $225
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Red...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19bd68f266


----------



## indi3r4

CP Tote (Not sure what's the official name is)
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-DIV...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item483b21d5e1
BIN $399


----------



## indi3r4

*Black Safety Pin Stam*
BIN $750
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Saf...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35aa70df02


----------



## tadpolenyc

indi3r4 said:


> CP Tote (Not sure what's the official name is)
> http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-DIV...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item483b21d5e1
> BIN $399



it's called the pima.


----------



## sexycombover

Fellow Canadians, Aritzia has a bunch of MBMJ bags on sale. Namely, the flash kelsey, leola, bunch of totally turnlock natashas, pTTM natasha (for only $360CDN!!!), etc.

Should be available at every location but different bag selections apply.


----------



## iluvmybags

iluvmybags said:


> MJ Collection Resort & Summer shoes went to 70% off today
> Lil Marc also went to 70% off (Resort & S/S)
> 
> Grainne Belluomo
> Assistant Manager
> Marc Jacobs Chicago
> 11 East Walton Street
> Chicago, IL 60611
> T: 312.649.7260
> F: 312.649.7262




there's still quite a selection at the Chgo store
The scarves were included in the markdown -- there's the "Aztec" and the "Leaf Print" in various colors.  They were originally $450, but at 70% off they come out to $135.  They're not as large as the Cartoon Paisley, but they're silk/cashmere.

The same scarves are also on sale at Nordstroms for $99, but these are 100% cotton (they are the same size/prints/colors - the only difference is the material)

Also, Lil Marc -- the things are SOOOOO cheap!!
I bought my granddaughter several Tshirts for $12 each!!
A denim jacket (originally $160+) for $40+ 
and the cutest thing -- Days of the Week Panties for $27!!! (they were originally $100+!)

Sizes are going quick, so it's best to call soon


----------



## SarahP

Dark indigo sofia from fig lovin' pf'r  $275
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/3236/items/16755797


----------



## iluvmybags

*Soft Calf Zip Clutch, Tomato Red - heavily used*
*note* stain inside and water mark backside
currently $46
1+ day

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290447691147&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## iluvmybags

*"Vintage" (2001/02) Large Tote, Red (yellow suede lining) - gently used*
currently $199
1+ day

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120587136752&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## iluvmybags

*"Original/1st season" (2007) MbyMJ Groovee, Bordeaux - gently used*
$350 BIN or BEST OFFER
1+ day

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250655537401&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## ns07090

HOLY MOLY! So much stuff, so cheap!!!

http://shop.ebay.com/munchkinny/m.h...kw=&_osacat=0&bkBtn=&_trksid=p3911.m270.l1313



$625 starting bid (ends in 4d 17h) $825 BIN



$399 starting bid (ends in 4d 17h) $499 BIN



$599 BIN OBO (ends in 4d 2h)



$199 BIN OBO (ends in 4d 2h)



$105 BIN OBO (ends in 4d 17h)

more pics to follow!!


----------



## ns07090

Same seller as my last post (2925 on previous page), a lot of this stuff is NWT...

http://shop.ebay.com/munchkinny/m.h...kw=&_osacat=0&bkBtn=&_trksid=p3911.m270.l1313



$79 BIN OBO (ends in 4d 2h)



$225 BIN OBO (ends in 4d 2h)



$99 BIN OBO (ends in 4d 2h)

Also has a lot of cute bangles and other knick-knacks! SUPER sweet seller, just did a whole lot of shopping with her!


----------



## sneezz

http://www.6pm.com/search/brand/905...t/"Marc+by+Marc+Jacobs"/sort/goLiveDate/desc/


----------



## jun3machina

great PFer
carter bag
BIN $375 OBO
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280526905878&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## jun3machina

hailey duff's black icey stam ladies....
BIN $598
http://cgi.ebay.com/CELEBRITY-OWNED...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2eadfe4b67


----------



## cooper1

Price has _increased_ from last nite to now *$850 BIN + $45 shipping* to the US.



indi3r4 said:


> *Black Safety Pin Stam*
> BIN $750
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Saf...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35aa70df02


----------



## jun3machina

MBMJ jaquetta from a darlin' PFer
ends in 30 minutes
$195
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-Marc-Jacob...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19bd57bf1e





*red euginie already posted one page back w/price drop*


----------



## jun3machina

oooh!!! 
GREY STAM!!! 
wonderful super fantabulous PFer
$750 obo 
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/yvalenz/items/NWT_Marc_Jacobs_Stam__Grey


----------



## iluvmybags

*"Vintage" (F02) Maggie, Pumpkin - gently used*
$120 BIN
or BEST OFFER
6+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-Marc-Jacobs-Vintage-Bag-Maggie-Pumpkin-CUTE-/280527284299?cmd=ViewItem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4150baa84b


----------



## rubytues23

Bloomie's is having an online only sale.  I don't know if you can use the same code twice, but you can try using XM0QV13RHPNY It's only valid until 4am tonight!

10% off $100-199
15% off $200-299
20% off $300+


----------



## jun3machina

dude! violet stella!
(slight wear on back piping, a few marks, but RARE gorgeous color!)
BIN $99
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Ste...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4aa290cc46


----------



## jun3machina

MBMJ rust sasha bag
 BIN $319
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-MARC-JACOB...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4aa29142a5


----------



## Melly

jun3machina said:


> dude! violet stella!
> (slight wear on back piping, a few marks, but RARE gorgeous color!)
> BIN $99
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Ste...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4aa290cc46



I actually purchased this bag last year and it is was SNAD (she didn't disclose the damage back then).  She then had the nerve to accuse me of buyers remorse.  Here are better pics I took of the water marks all along the bottom of the bag, (sweat?) stains near the top of the bag, an odd brownish stain on the back of the bag and some dirt on the interior.


----------



## ABelfor

Bluefly has a black stardust beat bag.


----------



## maria.n

amazing bags!


----------



## rubytues23

Careful with this Sasha bag.  The seller had the cross-body strap altered and now it's only a shoulder bag.  Why she would do such a thing I don't know... 



jun3machina said:


> MBMJ rust sasha bag
> BIN $319
> http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-MARC-JACOB...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4aa29142a5


----------



## iluvmybags

*S09 Grainne, Black - NWT*
$899 BIN
(don't forget, you can still earn cash back until 7/31!)
6+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-Marc-Jacobs-RARE-S-S-09-Grainne-Bag-Black-1295-/190411666050?cmd=ViewItem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c556b7282


----------



## iluvmybags

*F09 St Marks Killer, Purple - NWT*
$800 BIN
or BEST OFFER
6+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Handbag-New-Killer-2009-Collection-/280527897539?cmd=ViewItem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4150c403c3


----------



## iluvmybags

*F08 Carter Junior, Charcoal - gently used*
$250 BIN
29+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Gray-Leather-Carter-Handbag-No-1078-/270600550660?cmd=ViewItem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f010cb904


----------



## weffendy

Blue Rock Bag (Stardust line) at bluefly.com

http://www.bluefly.com/Marc-Jacobs-...-Rock-chain-bag/cat20428/308019501/detail.fly


----------



## sneezz

Not exactly cheap but htf I guess.

http://www.bluefly.com/Marc-Jacobs-blue-quilted-leather-Stam-studded-bag/cat60024/307638701/detail.fly


----------



## pursemonkey

Some pretty random styles but good prices on Yoox:
http://www1.yoox.com/YOOX/HANDBAGS/...FD17CD7/dept/salewomen/textsearch/marc+jacobs


----------



## iluvmybags

pursemonkey said:


> Some pretty random styles but good prices on Yoox:
> http://www1.yoox.com/YOOX/HANDBAGS/...FD17CD7/dept/salewomen/textsearch/marc+jacobs



the URL doesn't work A!!
maybe this one (for everything MJ):
http://www1.yoox.com/searchresult.asp/mm/131/gender/D/toll/P/tskay/3FD17CD7/dept/women/ipp/10

or this one for just bags:  http://www1.yoox.com/YOOX/HANDBAGS/women/spring-summer/searchResult/m/131/c/cat_45/ipp/10/gender/D/toll/P/tskay/3FD17CD7/dept/women


----------



## indi3r4

^still not working JJ


----------



## iluvmybags

indi3r4 said:


> ^still not working JJ


guess you can't share links!!
here's the main link -- if this one doesn't work, just type yoox.com!!
http://www.yoox.com/home.asp?tskay=3FD17CD7


----------



## SomethingWitty

Just remove the purseblog redirect php url at the beginning and it would work. 


iluvmybags said:


> pursemonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some pretty random styles but good prices on Yoox:
> http://www1.yoox.com/YOOX/HANDBAGS/...FD17CD7/dept/salewomen/textsearch/marc+jacobs
> 
> 
> 
> the URL doesn't work A!!
Click to expand...


----------



## SomethingWitty

Paradise Amber Tote in Black $796.  The sides can be zipped up or down.
http://www.bluefly.com/Marc-Jacobs-black-leather-Amber-zip-detail-tote/cat60024/309161101/detail.fly


----------



## jun3machina

amazing HUGE hillier from a chic photo-savvy PFer 
BIN $349
http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-MARC-...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item335e99c024





same great seller!
MBMJ airliner satchel
BIN $189
http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-MARC-MARC-...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item335e99d59f


----------



## jun3machina

20 minutes left!
red eugenie
BIN $225
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Red...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19bd68f266


----------



## jun3machina

bronze LZW
currently $85
2 hours to go
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160449411670&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## weffendy

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-Qui...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4aa2a3b709

Grey Large Single from Fall 2009, from one of our lovely PFer!
BIN $548 OBO


----------



## weffendy

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/luxepurses/items/Marc_Jacobs_Paradise_Rio_Leather_Tote___Coral

Paradise Rio in Coral, from Spring 2010..$875 OBO


----------



## iluvmybags

*BLUE FLY*

*F08 Single, Violet*
$396 (originally $495)

http://www.bluefly.com/Marc-Jacobs-violet-quilted-lambskin-The-Single-crossbody-bag/cat60024/308022401/detail.fly


----------



## iluvmybags

Recd a call from my SA at Bloomies
they have recd the following bags which are all clearance price
(half off, with an addtl 50% off of that!!)

Lisa Hobo in Red and Black
Elise in Brown
Quilted Stam in Coral (which is around $520!!)

She also has an Elise in Black which is only 30% off (it's not on clearance)

She said that they only recd one of most of these styles/colors

Lisa, Blomingdales
900 Michigan Avenue (Chicago)
(312) 440-4563


----------



## iluvmybags

Shop Kiki Online
One Day only Sale
Monday July 5th
30-50% off all MJ Bags

http://www.shopkikionline.com/category/HBMJ/Marc%20Jacobs/

*Lafayette Location*
River Ranch
1910 Kaliste Saloom Road, Suite 600
Lafayette, LA 70508
Phone: 337.406.0904

*Baton Rouge Location*
Perkins Rowe
7707 Bluebonnet Boulevard, Suite 110
Baton Rouge, LA 70810
Phone:  225.767.9704


----------



## selmom07

Bloomingdale's Perimeter in Atlanta has a black Elise and a black Cecelia on sale for 30% off and then 15% off that price.  Ask for Susan in handbags or email her morpage@aol.com 

(She doesn't even work off commission, she just loves helping us obsessed out!)


----------



## jun3machina

MBMJ lovely aline pouchette
BIN $39
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-lea...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f01257cbe


----------



## iluvmybags

My typing skills were really off yesterday!
The bags are on clearance,* 50% off, and then they are an additional 15% off*.  I'm really sorry for the confusion (half off, and half off would be a great deal tho!!)



iluvmybags said:


> Recd a call from my SA at Bloomies
> they have recd the following bags which are all clearance price
> (half off, with an addtl 50% off of that!!)
> 
> Lisa Hobo in Red and Black
> Elise in Brown
> Quilted Stam in Coral (which is around $520!!)
> 
> She also has an Elise in Black which is only 30% off (it's not on clearance)
> 
> She said that they only recd one of most of these styles/colors
> 
> Lisa, Blomingdales
> 900 Michigan Avenue (Chicago)
> (312) 440-4563


----------



## ladyleisure

iluvmybags said:


> My typing skills were really off yesterday!
> The bags are on clearance,* 50% off, and then they are an additional 15% off*. I'm really sorry for the confusion (half off, and half off would be a great deal tho!!)


 
fyi-they're gone 
except for the one that was 30% was still there around noon


----------



## Ynadiya

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItemVersion&item=320551814159&view=all&tid=0


----------



## Minamiz

SP!!!!

White Pouchette

$200 + 5 days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Col...WH_Handbags&hash=item335eb522cb#ht_500wt_1154


----------



## iluvmybags

Minamiz said:


> SP!!!!
> 
> White Pouchette
> 
> $200 + 5 days
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Col...WH_Handbags&hash=item335eb522cb#ht_500wt_1154



*NOTE*  the stud fell off the zipper pull


----------



## iluvmybags

*F02 Padlock Hobo, Black - gently used*
$189.99 BIN
or BEST OFFER
29+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Marc-Jacobs-Black-Leather-Jumbo-Hobo-Satchel-/270602820825?cmd=ViewItem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f012f5cd9


----------



## iluvmybags

*S10 Paradise Evelyn, Black - NWOT*
currently $599
$679 BIN
6+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Paradise-Evelyn-Studded-Leather-Hobo-/150463567617?cmd=ViewItem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item230853d701


----------



## Minamiz

LOL I was so excited I didn't even see that! TY,  JJ


----------



## angelnyc89

Its not a sale but Zappos has a whole batch of brand new bags! They also got a few that some pfers were looking for! Have fun shopping! 

http://www.zappos.com/search/brand/...bags"/gender/"Womens"?zfcTest=navAndThumbs2:0


----------



## browneyesblue

Black St. Marks! $497.99

http://www.josephstores.com/shoe-item.asp?action=ADD&item=MJAC392051&skip=&viewall=


----------



## angelnyc89

^It says "opps no Item!"


----------



## iluvmybags

browneyesblue said:


> Black St. Marks! $497.99
> 
> http://www.josephstores.com/shoe-item.asp?action=ADD&item=MJAC392051&skip=&viewall=





angelnyc89 said:


> ^It says "opps no Item!"


that means that someone bought it and it's no longer available


----------



## indi3r4

*Emerald ZC from a Fab PFer!*
current bid of $51
15hrs to go
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230493307637&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## indi3r4

*Pale Lavendar Sunburst Stam (Fully Leather Lined!!)*
I would get this if I didn't have one already
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200489232818&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
current bid of $86.50
19 hrs to go


----------



## heroesgirl88

oopsies my bad


----------



## jun3machina

pretty sure this is the duffy harradah
currently $85
3 hours to go
all leather lined
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270599831461&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## ashleekieu

iluvmybags said:


> Shop Kiki Online
> One Day only Sale
> Monday July 5th
> 30-50% off all MJ Bags
> 
> http://www.shopkikionline.com/category/HBMJ/Marc Jacobs/
> 
> *Lafayette Location*
> River Ranch
> 1910 Kaliste Saloom Road, Suite 600
> Lafayette, LA 70508
> Phone: 337.406.0904
> 
> *Baton Rouge Location*
> Perkins Rowe
> 7707 Bluebonnet Boulevard, Suite 110
> Baton Rouge, LA 70810
> Phone:  225.767.9704



Is this sale online as well? Thank you!


----------



## browneyesblue

ashleekieu said:


> Is this sale online as well? Thank you!


 
^^Nothing is marked down. Is there a code?


----------



## jun3machina

you can probably call in and place an order


----------



## iluvmybags

Re: the Sale at Kiki
Call 337.406.0904
The prices are not shown on the website - you have to call to get the prices
she also has A LOT of things that aren't shown on the website

she was going so fast, this is what I was able to write down:

Large Single, Python Embossed Black - 50% off
Large Single, Patent Black & Beige - 30%
Large Python Embossed Single, Cognac (possibly purple) -- 40% off
Python Stardust Cecelia, Black & Taupe - 40% off
Jumbo Waves Kasia, Taupe - 70% off ($710)
Niki, Brown - 60% off
Python Embossed Beat Bag - Black & Taupe - 40% off
Carla, Brown - 30%
Stardust Stam, Putty - 40% off
Sequin Stam, Black - 30% off
Large Single w/Sequins, Black - 30% off


LZW, Polished Leather Bordeaux (Red) - 30% off
2010 F/W Quilted Marky, Navy Blue - 30% off


----------



## iluvmybags

More from Kiki

Paradise Evelyn, Black - 40% off
Paradise Taupe Evelyn, Taupe - 30% off
Paradise E/W Amber, Brown & Purple - 30% off
Paradise Evelyn, Camel - 30% off
 *2010 F/W Rio, Dark Grey - 30% off* 
Paradise Rio Black - 30% off
Quilted Kamila, Grey - 30% off

(I'm finding it hard to say no to that dark grey Rio!!  The color & leather are just perfect, but I just don't think I can work the style)


----------



## iluvmybags

FYI -- forgot to mention, Kiki WILL ship outside the US



iluvmybags said:


> Shop Kiki Online
> One Day only Sale
> Monday July 5th
> 30-50% off all MJ Bags
> 
> http://www.shopkikionline.com/category/HBMJ/Marc Jacobs/
> 
> *Lafayette Location*
> River Ranch
> 1910 Kaliste Saloom Road, Suite 600
> Lafayette, LA 70508
> Phone: 337.406.0904
> 
> *Baton Rouge Location*
> Perkins Rowe
> 7707 Bluebonnet Boulevard, Suite 110
> Baton Rouge, LA 70810
> Phone:  225.767.9704


----------



## pursemonkey

Bisque Sweet Punk Debbie from a lovely PFer! BIN $399!  *NOTE WEAR*
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/tigerlily59/items/Marc_Jacobs_Bisque_Sweet_Punk_Debbie_Hobo__RARE_


----------



## indi3r4

^sold! that was fast...

*Rare Fluo Pink Meredith*
$890 OBO
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/Baby...e_Fluo_Quilted_Meredith_Handbag_Pink_Neon_TPF


----------



## indi3r4

*Bordeaux Patent Large Single!*
$620 OBO
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/Myakieu/items/BNWT_MARC_JACOBS_SINGLE___PATENT_BORDEAUX


----------



## thithi

I saw an Orange Lisa on clearance at Nordstrom Pico blvd: (310) 470-6155


----------



## jun3machina

amazing versatile black flat case
from a darlin' sweeheart of a PFer
BIN $105!!! RARE black
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/reconbags/items/MARC_JACOBS_Black_Palais_Flat_Case__tPF_


----------



## jun3machina

gorgeous violet stella
from another sweet as candy PFer
BIN $199
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/tigerlily59/items/Marc_Jacobs_Authentic_STELLA_Violet_tPF


----------



## weffendy

Paradise Rio in Coral

http://cgi.ebay.com/BEAUTIFUL-MARC-...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3caed36331

Bruna in Pink - BIN $799.99

http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-1295-Marc-J...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item483b43cb30


----------



## jun3machina

MBMJ bombay zip around wallet
fab PFer!
BIN $99
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/alamony/items/Marc_by_Marc_Jacobs_MbMJ_Bombay_Zip_Around_Wallet___tPF


----------



## jun3machina

ridiculous DEAL!
super-duper PFer too
BIN $155
original stella!
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/kmroboto/items/Marc_Jacobs_Stella__first_season__in_black__reduced_


----------



## jun3machina

same seller, spearmint blake
BIN $180
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/kmroboto/items/Marc_Jacobs_Spearmint_Blake_handbag_purse__reduced_


----------



## grace7

grey bruna $867.00 extra 25% off back in stock!!!

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...89%2B4294965052%26st%3Ds%26_requestid%3D46919


----------



## swan1

iluvmybags said:


> My typing skills were really off yesterday!
> The bags are on clearance,* 50% off, and then they are an additional 15% off*.  I'm really sorry for the confusion (half off, and half off would be a great deal tho!!)[/FONT]



The red Lisa and dark brown Blake are back. Call and ask for Lisa.


----------



## iluvmybags

***RELIST***
*R09 Quilted Eugenie, Red - NWT*
$200 BIN
(don't forget - you only have until 7/30 to earn cash back w/Bing!)
4+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Red-Quilted-Eugenie-Tpf-/110556172827?cmd=ViewItem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19bda9521b


----------



## weffendy

light brown st marks

http://www.bluefly.com/Marc-Jacobs-...n-shoulder-bag/cat340068/308019901/detail.fly

another one that i'm not sure of

http://www.bluefly.com/Marc-Jacobs-...n-shoulder-bag/cat340068/308020401/detail.fly


----------



## Melly

*** Please note - this item is USED ***



iluvmybags said:


> **RELIST**
> *R09 Quilted Eugenie, Red - NWT*
> $200 BIN
> (don't forget - you only have until 7/30 to earn cash back w/Bing!)
> 4+ days
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Red-Quilted-Eugenie-Tpf-/110556172827?cmd=ViewItem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19bda9521b


----------



## iluvmybags

This is actually a Pony Hair St Marks and the Pony Hair Flash



weffendy said:


> light brown st marks
> 
> http://www.bluefly.com/Marc-Jacobs-...n-shoulder-bag/cat340068/308019901/detail.fly
> 
> another one that i'm not sure of
> 
> http://www.bluefly.com/Marc-Jacobs-...n-shoulder-bag/cat340068/308020401/detail.fly


----------



## weffendy

http://www.shoptwigs.com/detail/palais-royale-martha-in-black

palais royale martha in black for $525 (original price was $750)


----------



## weffendy

large single in violet NWT $550 OBO

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/Oliv...bs_Large_Violet_Single_F09_NWT_____TPF_member

Fluo Quilted Meredith in Pink Neon $890 OBO
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/Baby...e_Fluo_Quilted_Meredith_Handbag_Pink_Neon_TPF


----------



## jun3machina

great PFer with some slammin' bags!!

PTTM rust evie
BIN $338
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170509179773&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT

(even cheaper on BONZ! : http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/awit...c_Jacobs_Petal_to_the_Metal_Black_Natasha_TPF)






and PTTM natasha in black! 
BIN $355
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Marc-Marc-Ja...pt=AU_Women_Bags_Handbags&hash=item27b3237696


even cheaper on BONZ:
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/awit...c_Jacobs_Petal_to_the_Metal_Black_Natasha_TPF


----------



## jun3machina

more cool stuff, from fabulous PFer's!

PTTM wallet
BIN $200
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Marc-Jacob...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19bdab0292





same awesome seller!
this sure is gorgeous! 
purple ZC
BIN $225
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Zip...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19bdab0cf9


----------



## grace7

black sd snakeskin embossed little stam $666.00 plus extra 25% off at neiman marcus

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...0000cat980731cat6000734cat30210731cat30330737


----------



## linhhhuynh

first season, great color!

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/elaine/items/Marc_Jacobs_1st_season_Vermilion_Baby_Devon_


----------



## grace7

jennifer bird cage $800.00 plus 25% off at neiman marcus

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...0000cat980731cat6000734cat30210731cat30330737


----------



## kateincali

Maybe not a steal, but if I had the money, this would be the only bag I would ever need to own

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130407133633
Pink Sequined New York Rocker Stam Bag $966.41


----------



## linhhhuynh

OMG so cheap! (85!!!) i'm in love with the color:


http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/bonzuser_vbhjm/items/Marc_by_Marc_Jacobs_TT_Derby_Mini__Prune___EUC


----------



## linhhhuynh

NWT!!! 200 OBO 

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/bonzuser_vbhjm/items/Marc_by_Marc_Jacobs_Classic_Q_Baby_Groovee___NWT


----------



## kmroboto

Maria!  $625 OBO from a svelte TPF'r







http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/spanik77/items/Marc_Jacobs_Maria_Handbag_EUC__tpf_


----------



## linhhhuynh

AHHHH LG SINGLE 500 OBO!!! GRAY! 
from a super PF member too

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-Qui...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4aa2c2482e

same seller, ossie for 750!

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-Oss...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item335ec0ec82


----------



## ABelfor

^ looks like she has 2 of the gray singles?  But used the same pics?  I'm confused.


----------



## weffendy

farfetch.com has a few MJ bags on sale

note: they are all from european stores

black kate
http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/women/marc-jacobs/bags-purses/item10033074.aspx

purple stardust single
http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/women/marc-jacobs/bags-purses/item10027791.aspx

purple stadust eugine
http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/women/marc-jacobs/bags-purses/item10027788.aspx


----------



## kateincali

I could never pull off this colour, but surely someone here can!

Blue Quilted Cecelia
$874.99 OBO
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320558811183


----------



## heroesgirl88

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Marc-..._WH_Handbags&hash=item2a087034f2#ht_719wt_930

Beat bag- Stardust, python embossed
Bid starting from $99.00


----------



## jun3machina

large white stardust single
BIN $399
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/lottamoss/items/MARC_JACOBS_THE_LARGE_SINGLE_LEATHER_BAG_WHITE


----------



## indi3r4

*Brown Linda*
2 days to go
current bid $152.51
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...066966&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1154


----------



## linhhhuynh

ABelfor said:


> ^ looks like she has 2 of the gray singles?  But used the same pics?  I'm confused.



im not too sure... i think one of them has the auction and the other is buy it now? maybe she's about to take one down


----------



## linhhhuynh

all from a PFer! --and OBO (carter is my favorite.......)

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/indi3r4/items/Marc_Jacobs_Carter_Coco_in_Charcoal
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/indi3r4/items/BNWT_Marc_Jacobs_Black_Paradise_Marky
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/indi3r4/items/Marc_Jacobs_Striping_Slouchy_Tote_in_Chili


----------



## linhhhuynh

anyone on the east coast/esp in NOVA can contact this woman: (or you can ask if she'd ship)

andy shopper (hearts!! ) in blue 300
http://washingtondc.craigslist.org/nva/clo/1821245002.html


----------



## restless57

30% Off MJ Handbags going on now at Beyond the Rack.

http://www.beyondtherack.com/event/showcase/12188


----------



## restless57

jun3machina said:


> large white stardust single
> BIN $399
> http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/lottamoss/items/MARC_JACOBS_THE_LARGE_SINGLE_LEATHER_BAG_WHITE
> s3.amazonaws.com/bonanzleimages/afu/images/6971/1314/378198153_tp.jpg


 
I would ask for a ton of pics on any bags from this Seller. Although she is very nice, her descriptions do not depict the true condition of the handbag.


----------



## linhhhuynh

black single, lg
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/eggh...COLLECTION_Large_Single_quilted_BLACK_bag_NWT

elise, 600
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/opister/items/MARC_JACOBS_Elise_Patchwork_Blush_Leather_Hand_Bag__NWT

VIOLET SINGLE! (pfer)
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/Oliv...bs_Large_Violet_Single_F09_NWT_____TPF_member

bordeaux lola
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/Fabu...ICE_CUT___NWT_MARC_JACOBS_LITTLE_LOLA_SATCHEL


----------



## weffendy

Hi, does anyone know what bags are marked down on beyond the rack website? It is only for members.

TIA!


----------



## sexycombover

As requested, the sale list for Beyond the Rack. I've excluded the Sold Out bags cause there's no point:

- Parachute Waist Pouch in Platinum - $439
- Mini Dancer Shoulder Bag in Black - $699
- Mini Dancer Shoulder Bag in Beige - $699
- Mini Dancer Shoulder Bag in Navy - $699
- Twyla Crossbody in Red - $699
- The Single Croco-Embossed Crossbody in Red - $499
- The Small Parachute Satchel in Olive - $499
- Sequin Stam Satchel in Navy - $1499
- Small Siri Satchel in Beige - $1199
- Small Siri Satchel in Navy - $1199
- Siri Satchel in Patent Navy - $1599
- Small Pina Tote in Blue - $439
- Small Pina Tote in Green - $439
- Chappy Bird Tote in Black - $1199

Hope that helps.


----------



## iluvmybags

*F09 St Marks Lux Thrash Clutch, Black w/gold - gently used*
currently 99 cents (reserve not met)
$695 BIN
(don't forget, you only have about 3 weeks left to earn cash back! could come in handy later on!)
4+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-THRASH-Clutch-FA-09-tPF-Black-/110557093712?cmd=ViewItem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19bdb75f50


----------



## kiss_p

Bloomingdales has some MJ's sale:

Firebird Stam:
http://www1.bloomingdales.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=463840&PseudoCat=se-xx-xx-xx.esn_results

Firebird Rio:
http://www1.bloomingdales.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=463841&PseudoCat=se-xx-xx-xx.esn_results

Rocker Little Stam:

http://www1.bloomingdales.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=463842&PseudoCat=se-xx-xx-xx.esn_results

Scooter Crossbody:

http://www1.bloomingdales.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=233377&PseudoCat=se-xx-xx-xx.esn_results


----------



## weffendy

Bruna Belted Tote in blue $842

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...mplates%2FET1.jhtml%3FN%3D4294967189%26st%3Ds

MBMJ Classic Q jessica tote $347.99

 http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/mai...name=Marc+by+Marc+Jacobs&bmUID=1278636700631


----------



## jun3machina

taupe firebird stam
BIN $1000 OBO
http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Marc-Jacobs...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4cf058acba


----------



## weffendy

Paradise Evelyn in Coral BIN $499

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-Marc-Jacob...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5ad8b938db

Black Large Single starting bid $299.98

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-NEW...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item483b479308


----------



## jun3machina

python embossed cecilia

BIN $699 OBO
http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Marc-Jacobs...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4cf0593dc0


----------



## jun3machina

OMFG! purple ZC from a sweet Pfer!
BIN $150!!
price dropped! eek! someone grab this before i do!
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Zip...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19bdae4257


----------



## Minamiz

Ursula Bowler (small) *LOBSTER RED* NWT!

$425 
15+ hrs to go.

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-MARC-JACOB...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a5c842531


----------



## dollface53

ZAPPOS has the Classic Q Aidan on sale for $343.00, in black and chocolate. Quantities are very low:

http://www.zappos.com/marc-by-marc-...ferralID=cf9d0aa0-8b60-11df-8652-0026b958ace7

I must say though, that the size and shape look more like the Baby Aidan.


----------



## prachi

Scoop NYC's Chicago location has the Rio, like this one http://www.marcjacobs.com/#/en-us/marcjacobscollection/women/springsummer10/bags?lookId=96
in a gun metal/black (dark dark grey but a little metallic) for 680 after all their discounts.  

Final sale though.


----------



## Melly

*RARE!!  Perforated Brigitte in Whiskey from a wonderful tPFer!
$75  (ends in 23 hours)*

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270602495944&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## pursemonkey

Pre-owned beige large single BIN $399.95 (note corner wear)
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Lar...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5888a62426


----------



## sdkitty

nordstroms rack san diego today, Sat, 7/10, had a MBMJ Dr Q Groovee bag in lavender (a pale lavendar, almost grey--pretty) for $199.


----------



## linhhhuynh

venetia in *washed rose*!!
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/seventrainrat/items/Marc_Jacobs_Venetia_in_Washed_Rose

another venetia in *pomegranate*
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/crylater3/items/REDUCED_EUC_Marc_Jacobs_Pomegranate_Venetia_HTF

MbMJ softy leather tote in *black* 
(i kind of really want this....)
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/heartzakka/items/NWT_Marc_by_Marc_Jacobs_Softy_Leather_Tote


----------



## iluvmybags

SWEET PUNK!
*R06 Sweet Punk Sid, Bisque - gently used*
currently $350
$600 BIN
9+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/AMAZING-Marc-Jacobs-Collection-Punk-Sweet-Sid-Bag-/270605966137?cmd=ViewItem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f015f5b39


----------



## heroesgirl88

black patchwork stam
BIN $500
gorgeous!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Pat..._WH_Handbags&hash=item335ee91943#ht_500wt_947


----------



## luvtospend

Neiman Marcus

Marc by Marc, Large Leola Zip Hobo, Black

Just bought mine for $261! (originally $498, on sale for $348 and another 25% off!)

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...l%3FNo%3D0%26N%3D4294956622%26st%3Ds%26va%3Dt


----------



## iluvmybags

wow - these are rare in such great condition!!

*F03 Lola (w/Umbrella), Teal - gently used*
$185 BIN
or BEST OFFER

http://cgi.ebay.com/Beautiful-MARC-JACOBS-RARE-TERE-MUST-SEE-/270606169004?cmd=ViewItem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f016273ac


----------



## iluvmybags

Only 4+ Hours to go

*Pocket Satchel, Sap Green - gently used*
currently $59.90

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200491758428&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## iluvmybags

6+ Hours to go

*F07 Mixed Quilt Hobo, Berry - gently used*
currently $389

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290451316134&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## iluvmybags

More Sweet Punk Goodness!!

*R06 Sweet Punk Pouchette, Fluro Orange - gently used*
$295

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/alamony/items/Marc_Jacobs_Sweet_Punk_Pouchette_TPF


----------



## weffendy

Black Single

starting bid $0.99 (reserve not met) or BIN $475

http://cgi.ebay.com/Brand-New-Marc-...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19bdca1f5f

White cammie cross body bag starting bid $349

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-Whi...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c55bfe1cf

White cammie cross body bag starting bid $299

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-CLA...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item45f3ed7445


----------



## smiles1003

saks.com has the following on sale 

MBMJ bow wow slingdoodle bag (black):  Reg $458-sale $182
MBMJ Flash Alicia Hobo (tan): Reg $398- sale $227.99
MBMJ little kelsey bag (blue and black) reg $248 sale $172.99
MBMJ Ukita (chocolate) reg $498 sale $347.99


----------



## jun3machina

purple angela ends in 2 hours
$189
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Pur...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item255bb5155f


----------



## kateincali

Small red single, $377.75 OBO
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260633863133


----------



## sneezz

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/prachi1021/items/Marc_Jacobs_Beige_Large_Single?from=1oTNEvfvDA


----------



## linhhhuynh

lol....i really reallyyy like this bag.....i wish i was loaded  TPF member!
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/alamony/items/Marc_Jacobs_Cartoon_Paisley_Rage_Bag__tpf


----------



## linhhhuynh

and: black icey cammie

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/gymangel812/items/Marc_Jacobs_Icey_Black_Quilted_Cammie_Purse


----------



## pursemonkey

Black quilted Blake w/ plastic still on pushlocks $495
http://www.jillsconsignment.com/proddetail.php?prod=marcjacobsquiltedblake


----------



## jun3machina

emerald sienna bag
BIN $449 OBO
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/betnyp/items/Authentic_Lg_Marc_Jacobs_Emerald_Green_Sienna_Hobo_bag_


----------



## jun3machina

super deal from an amazingly chic PFer!
chile slouchy tote
BIN $350!!! 
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/indi3r4/items/Marc_Jacobs_Striping_Slouchy_Tote_in_Chili


----------



## jun3machina

coral evelyn
BIN $499
http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-Marc-Jacob...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5ad8b938db


----------



## jun3machina

black patent rocker clutch
BIN $125
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Bla...=280527983492&ps=63&clkid=7171113519844666257


----------



## linhhhuynh

jun3machina said:


> emerald sienna bag
> BIN $449 OBO
> http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/betnyp/items/Authentic_Lg_Marc_Jacobs_Emerald_Green_Sienna_Hobo_bag_
> s3.amazonaws.com/bonanzleimages/afu/images/7269/1048/_b_thoeqegk___kgrhqn__isew5v_mhzjbmoqturbiq___3.jpg




note the pushlock has been removed


----------



## beating<3baby

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/bliv...eggshell_patchwork_Camila_bag_unique_16815566

Eggshell patchwork Camila bag $400 or best offer


----------



## jun3machina

coral vera (missing lock, ask diego for a new one maybe?? )
BIN $390
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Ver...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a08912a18


----------



## pursemonkey

Lots of pretty cartoon paisley clothing and other MJ loveliness at the Outnet.
http://www.theoutnet.com/Shop/Desig...c jacobs&sortBy=discount_perc-desc&viewall=on


----------



## iluvmybags

only 3+ hours left

*Original/1st Season Stella, Marine Blue - previously carried*
NOTE pen/ink marks inside
Currently $69

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330449825808&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## iluvmybags

9+ Hours left

*S03 Frankie, Khaki - gently used*
currently $49.99

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270605003469&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## linhhhuynh

flat case in *fuschia!!* 60 OBO
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/MmHmluvthatstuff/items/Marc_Jacobs_Fuschia_Flat_Case

hillier for 335
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/burb...cobs_Dr__Q_Hillier___Black_with_Gold_Hardware


----------



## ABelfor

Misfit bag at Bluefly, extra 10% off today!

http://www.bluefly.com/Marc-Jacobs-pink-quilted-leather-Misfit-chain-bag/SEARCH/308020501/detail.fly


----------



## jun3machina

purse charms
venetia
$19.99




gold:
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-cut...tem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3caeebc16a

and she has enameled blue too:
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-cut...tem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3caeebcb63

ends in 2 hours


----------



## jun3machina

black angela
$199
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Ang...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19bdb84fa5


----------



## mellove

Little Studded Stam $447 

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...rte=%2Fsearch.jhtml%3FN%3D4294965052%26st%3Ds


----------



## havana27

mellove said:


> Little Studded Stam $447
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...rte=%2Fsearch.jhtml%3FN%3D4294965052%26st%3Ds



Although it's on the NM website, apparently that is sold out.  Just called them b/c my order was canceled.  :cry:


----------



## rbeenyee

hi authenticators, is this mbmj wallet authentic? Thanks 

http://cgi.ebay.com.my/MARC-MARC-JA...tDomain_207&hash=item41511402e9#ht_500wt_1154


----------



## sneezz

rbeenyee said:


> hi authenticators, is this mbmj wallet authentic? Thanks
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.my/MARC-MARC-JA...tDomain_207&hash=item41511402e9#ht_500wt_1154



Please repost in correct thread.


----------



## jun3machina

rare MBMJ smudge print bag
$51
3 hour to go
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Marc-Jacob...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4aa2cad494


----------



## sneezz

MBMJ flash Kelsey in saddle $249.99.  You can get another 20% off by searching key word "smile" as you add yourself to their mailing list.

http://piperlime.gap.com/browse/product.do?pid=755572012&tid=plfr1r


----------



## smiles1003

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl..._trkparms=algo=LVI&its=I&otn=1#ht_6747wt_1137

Roxanne Bowler in Brown $251.00
with less then one hour left


----------



## indi3r4

*Navy Daydream Stam for Fab PFer!*
BIN $950 OBO
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-Day...7696331QQcategoryZ63852QQcmdZViewItem?rvr_id=


----------



## indi3r4

*Black Python Trimmed ZC from another Fab PFer!
BIN $225*
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Bla...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43a06e6484


----------



## smiles1

My Nordies SA at Topanga just left me a message saying he got a return on a Marky wallet in purple. It's marked down to $157 and he said it's in perfect condition. His name is Peter and he can be reached at Designer Handbags...818-884-7900 ext 1255. Pretty sweet deal.


----------



## pursemonkey

Someone please buy this so I won't! Black Martha on Shoptwigs ends up only being $393.75 after 25% additional discount off sale price if you buy another sale item (like a $20 pair of earrings, for example) and use promo code EXTRA25 at checkout! 
http://www.shoptwigs.com/Detail/palais-royale-martha-in-black


----------



## pursemonkey

Bloomingdales is offering $25 off every $200 spent, including new F/W MJ and a few sale bags.
(Discount is automatically applied in cart.)
http://www1.bloomingdales.com/searc...ction=sd&attrs=Department:Department:Handbags


----------



## weffendy

Black Paradise Amber NWOT starting bid $500. Seller listed it as evelyn which is incorrect

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Bla...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35aaccac3d


----------



## indi3r4

*Beige Evelyn!*  from a wonderful PFer!
BIN $485 OBO
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/MmHmluvthatstuff/items/Marc_Jacobs_Beige_Paradise_Evelyn_


----------



## iluvmybags

^^I can't believe that same Seller still has. . . 

*F06 Hudson, Chili - gently used*
FULLY LEATHER LINED!!
$775 or BEST OFFER

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/MmHmluvthatstuff/items/Marc_Jacobs_Chili_Hudson__Leather_Lined__


----------



## iluvmybags

Nordstroms Anniversary Sale -
unadvertised special

MJ's newest fragrance LOLA
(love this!)
3 pc Gift Set - $85 ($130 value)
includes:  EDP spray; Body Lotion; Perfume mini
PLUS Daisy Coin Purse w/ $65 MJ Fragrance purchase

http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3114566/0~2377897~2377898~6023530~6023536?mediumthumbnail=Y&origin=category&searchtype=&pbo=6023536&P=1


----------



## iluvmybags

One more --

3 pc LOLA gift set
$70 ($106 value)
includes EDP spray; Body Lotion; Shower Gel
(plus Daisy coin purse)

http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3083755?refsid=305710&refcat=0~2377897~2377898~6007306&SourceID=1&SlotID=1&origin=related&cm_Sp=Related-Items-_-Product-_-Manual


----------



## selmom07

Endless.com has 40% ******** from bing today.  You must search "treesje" and the top sponsored site will be the Bing ********/ 40% offer at Endless.com.  It's also giving 30% ******** from eBags.com. You have to click those sponsored links to get the discount.

They have tons of MbMJ bags and wallets, even shoes and sunglasses.


----------



## Brookles

One for the UK girls

Blake £278

http://www.theoutnet.com/product/76341

OutNet have quite a few other MJ and MbMJ too


----------



## jun3machina

yoox has a blue sunburst bag for 
$325!!! 
http://www.yoox.com/item.asp?sec=1&...3FD17CD7&rr=1&cod10=45136636JA&sts=sr_women80


----------



## indi3r4

*Navy Zip Clutch from a darling PFer!*
$139 BIN!!!
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/ashleysue/items/MARC_JACOBS_NAVY_ZIP_CLUTCH_WALLET_TPF_MEMBER


----------



## weffendy

http://www.barneys.com/Classic Key Pouch/00465001013563,default,pd.html

MJ Classic Key Pouch (Black) - $49 (Retails at $125)


----------



## jun3machina

purple SD single on farfetch
$349
http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/women/item10027791.aspx


----------



## jun3machina

gorgeous, RARE sold out VIOLET single!!!
darling Pfer too
BIN $575 OBO
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230500055007


----------



## jun3machina

1 hour to go!!
so RARE to find on ebay and helluva price!
PTTM zip clutch BIN $180 
http://cgi.ebay.com/MbMJ-Petal-Meta...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19bde69ce2


----------



## kateincali

Small black python single. Starts at $99 with a $400 BIN
http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Marc-Jacobs-Black-Python-Small-Single-Bag-/180534798690


----------



## iluvmybags

*S09 Soft Quilted Stam, White - gently used*
currently $449.99
$549.99 BIN
6+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-White-Quilting-Stam-Leather-Satchel-1-350-/350374715601?cmd=ViewItem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5193f5e0d1


----------



## angelnyc89

For us ladies in NYC!
Upcoming Saks Fifth Avenue Event!!!

Saks Fifth Avenue and Marc Jacobs invite you to the launch of 

Marc Jacobs Exclusive Fall collection 

Transition smoothly from summer to fall 
with just one red hot accessory!

July 18 to 25

Marc Jacobs Handbags
On One
New York

For more information, please call 212.753.4000.


----------



## weffendy

Firebird Stam in Black $1015 at bloomingdales.com

http://www1.bloomingdales.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=463840&PseudoCat=se-xx-xx-xx.esn_results

Firebird Rio in Black and Taupe $976.50 at bloomingdales.com

http://www1.bloomingdales.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=463841&PseudoCat=se-xx-xx-xx.esn_results

They also have the current promo: buy more and save more, save $25 for every $200 spent


----------



## iluvmybags

angelnyc89 said:


> For us ladies in NYC!
> Upcoming Saks Fifth Avenue Event!!!
> 
> Saks Fifth Avenue and Marc Jacobs invite you to the launch of
> 
> Marc Jacobs Exclusive Fall collection
> 
> Transition smoothly from summer to fall
> with just one red hot accessory!
> 
> July 18 to 25
> 
> Marc Jacobs Handbags
> On One
> New York
> 
> For more information, please call 212.753.4000.



I actually just received this same email about the Chicago Saks store
My guess is, that this is company-wide


----------



## weffendy

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Qui...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item563e064347

NWT Beat Bag starting bid $649.99 or BIN $719.99


----------



## SassieMe

iluvmybags said:


> I actually just received this same email about the Chicago Saks store
> My guess is, that this is company-wide



I received it in Boston, too.


----------



## kateincali

I wish this was white and about $400 less

Framed calf leather satchel $675
http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-MARC-JACOBS-FRAMED-CALF-LEATHER-SATCHEL-BAG-PURSE-/350374778312


----------



## jun3machina

black ursula clutch wallet
$99
20 hours
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300446509944&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## jun3machina

patchwork lou
$324
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=390218354015&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## jun3machina

light petrol PW flat wallet
$35
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220636729817&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## weffendy

Little Janice in black $800!!!

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/smil...ic_Marc_Jacobs_Paradise_Leather_Little_Janice


----------



## jun3machina

petal (?) pink stella 
$129
5 minutes left!
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-STE...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2eae6b7b69


----------



## jun3machina

OMG! navy ZC from a PF blond bombshell 
$145 BIN
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-NAV...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35aaedae79


----------



## iluvmybags

*"Vintage" (2003) Sophia, Watermelon - gently used*
$110 BIN
2+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Sofia-Sophia-Handbag-purse-Watermelon-/200496057946?cmd=ViewItem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2eae7f0e5a


----------



## jun3machina

ferrari LARGE Guinevere bag
BIN $200 obo
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270606109592&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## jun3machina

gorgeous purple python embossed cecilia 
BIN $599
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270594487473&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## jun3machina

hilary duffs cinnamon capra
BIN $429
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190420527880&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:VRI


----------



## jun3machina

brick twisted groovee (or aggie? not sure)
BIN $150
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-MARC-JACOB...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item41514a92f4


----------



## Melly

iluvmybags said:


> *"Vintage" (2003) Sophia, Watermelon - gently used*
> $110 BIN
> 2+ days
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Sof...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2eae7f0e5a


*
This color is actually called Seafoam. *


----------



## linhhhuynh

natasha w/ silver HW 350
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/hamtaro/items/Marc_by_Marc_Jacobs_MBMJ_Petal_to_the_Metal_Natasha

patchwork silver stam!! 650
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/ashi112211/items/MARC_JACOBS_PATCHWORK_STAM_SILVER_100__AUTH__tPF_


----------



## linhhhuynh

BIN went UP to 225 



jun3machina said:


> brick twisted groovee (or aggie? not sure)
> BIN $150
> http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-MARC-JACOB...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item41514a92f4


----------



## jun3machina

mbmj pumpkin suede & leather hobo
BIN $34
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-sue...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c55f42e40


----------



## MMMommy

Classic Q Groovee in Steel on sale for $348.60 (orig $498).

http://www1.bloomingdales.com/catalo...xx-xx-xx.index


----------



## MMMommy

$347.99 (orig $498) at Saks' website

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...5165&P_name=Marc+by+Marc+Jacobs&bmUID=iDIQRIq


----------



## weffendy

Black Large Single NWT starting bid $399 or BIN $550

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-Sin...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c142ffcc3


----------



## weffendy

Brown Stam (Note: signs of wear on the corners of the bag)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Lg-...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2eae99cf58


----------



## Bay

Damen Quilted Handbag $432.61 ~ 59% off!

http://diabro.net/product_info.php/cPath/192_707/products_id/18331


----------



## linhhhuynh

metallic gold MbMJ percy crossbody, 150
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/maxk...c_by_Jacobs_METALLIC_GOLD_PERCY_CROSSBODY_BAG

Marc by Marc Jacobs Softy Zip Clutch Wallet in Dirty Martini, 124
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/wish...cobs_Softy_Zip_Clutch_Wallet_in_Dirty_Martini


----------



## Quigs

Classic Leather Key Pouch in orange or coral $52.50

http://www1.bloomingdales.com/catal...inkshareID=BolFSqx4S4U-JjGQvFLLyTII4KS_gX2Esw


----------



## kateincali

Large Stardust Single BIN $640
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Large-Single-Stardust-Black-Bag-/180535719964


----------



## mooch

Marc by Marc Jacobs Flash Slingdoodle Zippered Hobo - Black $119 (originally $450) at Barney's:

http://www.barneys.com/Flash Slingd...cse&utm_campaign=shopstyle08&source=shopstyle


----------



## smiles1

My Nordies SA at the Grove in LA has a black Alyona that was just returned. If anyone wants it, ask for Nina Yazdi at 323-900-1250. 

She loves PFers!


----------



## weffendy

http://cgi.ebay.com/New-MARC-JACOBS...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2eaea67617

Paradise Amber Tote in Black. NWOT. starting bid $499


----------



## jun3machina

blue patent ursula ZC
BIN $90
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Qui...tem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a5d0fb75a





maroon small wallet
BIN $45
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-PUS...tem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3caf3a3d99


----------



## sneezz

Cute!

http://www.orangeme.com/bags_marc_frog.htm


----------



## linhhhuynh

small black MP, 70!! 
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/criszap/items/Marc_Jacobs_Small_MP_Hobo___So_Loved

ZC, wine 100
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/Ohnobird/items/Marc_Jacobs_Zip_Clutch___Wine_color


----------



## smiles1003

Totally Turnlock Zipper Clutch on sale at Bergdorf Goodman in *Black*:

Sale Price $138 (Reg Price $198)


http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...3D4294967071%2B118%2B252%2B384%2B578%26st%3Ds


Just an FYI, I know there have been thread where PFers noted that some of BG orders were not being filled/canceled on sale items.  Nordstrom price matched BG for me on this


----------



## kateincali

It figures this finally pops up when I have no money...
Black Metal Check Groovee BIN $475 OBO
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250669985124


----------



## kateincali

Black St. Marks Shoulder Bag
$1,399.00 down from $3,495.00
http://www.barneys.com/St. Marks Shoulder Bag/00505002762760,default,pd.html


----------



## iluvmybags

faith_ann said:


> Black St. Marks Shoulder Bag
> $1,399.00 down from $3,495.00
> http://www.barneys.com/St. Marks Shoulder Bag/00505002762760,default,pd.html



it should be noted that this is actual python leather and NOT the python embossed leather, i.e., the Misfit and Thrash clutch, making this a Fantastic price!!


----------



## paula_rose

Bloomie's Suddenly sale:
MJ Firebird Rio / Black $976.50
http://www1.bloomingdales.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=463841&CategoryID=5283
Firebird Stam/ Black $1,015.00
http://www1.bloomingdales.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=463840&CategoryID=5283
NY Rocker Little Stam/ Bronze $696.50 (sorry if this item is a dupe post)
http://www1.bloomingdales.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=463842&CategoryID=16958&LinkType=PDPZ1


----------



## jun3machina

damn, this is gorgeous!
RED bruna 
BIN $875
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Red...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3caf5120a6


----------



## smiles1

Nordstrom Topanga got a return of a printed python stardust little stam in black. 60% off, so it is $394!!!!  Ask for Peter in Designer Handbags at 818-884-7900.


----------



## linhhhuynh

smiles1 said:


> Nordstrom Topanga got a return of a printed python stardust little stam in black. 60% off, so it is $394!!!!  Ask for Peter in Designer Handbags at 818-884-7900.



^is that the one with the full leather strap, not the chain one?


----------



## linhhhuynh

black hillier, 310!! TPF

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/mrsong/items/Marc_by_Marc_Jacobs_Hillier_Hobo___TPF?from=1oTNEvfvDA


----------



## linhhhuynh

NWT bow wow linda clutch, black 225 OBO
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/Cooper1/items/NWT_MbMJ_Marc_Jacobs_Bow_Wow_Linda_Black_Clutch_tPF


----------



## Luv n bags

Yummy, an icey petrol MP - BIN $275

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Lea...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43a0954baa


----------



## kateincali

Metallic pink Eugenie wristlet BIN $237.99
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-EUGINE-WRISTLET-CLUTCH-NWT-NICE-/320565624347


----------



## restless57

Up to *80% OFF* on Marc by Marc Jacobs on 6 PM.    Note, some of the larger markdowns are on the 3rd page.

http://www.6pm.com/search/brand/905...+by+Marc+Jacobs"/page/0/sort/goLiveDate/desc/


----------



## jun3machina

grey alyona
$799 OBO
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-ALY...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2308c8761a


----------



## paula_rose

Zales Jewelry stores are having a 30% all designer watches right now.
They sell MbMJ watches, but selection will vary by location.


----------



## jun3machina

black patent buckle boots
size 37.5/ 7.5
(you lucky lucky lil foot people!)
BIN $249
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-Bla...wItem&pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item2308c92df7


----------



## jun3machina

trompe l'oeil pouch
BIN $69
http://cgi.ebay.com/495-Marc-Jacobs...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item483b7a0333


----------



## anika01

MbMJ Baby Groovee in Black - $200 OBO
by a very sweet TPFer!!

Link: http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/bonzuser_vbhjm/items/Marc_by_Marc_Jacobs_Baby_Groovee__Black___EEUC


----------



## weffendy

Black Stam from Fall 2009. Starting bid $599 (Sample bag with no dust bag, great condition)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Qui...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19bdfcc2fc


----------



## weffendy

Bagborrowsteal has a few MJ bags marked down. Some of them are:

Bronze Jen Satchel $515
Venetia Satchel Bag in Pink $540
Grey Carter Tote $695
Robert Jennifer Shoulder Bag $1195
Grey Stam $995
Studded Tote $475
Mixed Quilted Tote $995

http://www.bagborroworsteal.com/private-sale/handbags?attributes=Brand&values=Marc Jacobs


----------



## browneyesblue

*Like NEW!*BLACK* F09
NO signs of wear! FAB tpfer!!* *$955 bonanzle*







http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/tphaskar/items/Marc_Jacobs_Stam


----------



## browneyesblue

*F07 MJ East/West Tote! GORGEOUS! Suede lining! Looks incredible!

Fab same tpfer as black stam listed above!* *$575! Bonanzle~*





http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/tphaskar/items/Marc_Jacobs_Tote


----------



## jun3machina

Spearmint venetia
BIN $200
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-spe...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a5d36256b


----------



## jun3machina

azalea drawstring bag
BIN $149
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-Pin...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f01c2f6bd


----------



## weffendy

Ivory Carla Tote from S/S 10 starting bid $674 or BIN $749

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-car...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f01c34a26


----------



## weffendy

Black Asa Crossbody bag, current bid $9.95

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-Asa...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27b3b16908


----------



## llama_egg

Gorgeous Bag from an equally gorgeous PFer
Paradise Amber BIN$550 OBO

Someone hold me back from buying as I feel it won't be big enough for me

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/ghostwatcher00/items/2010_Marc_Jacobs_Black_Amber_handbag


----------



## weffendy

Firebird cross body bag (Black): Extra 20% off $636.80 at Bluefly

http://www.bluefly.com/Marc-Jacobs-...-messenger-bag/cat340068/308414801/detail.fly


----------



## kateincali

Blue Baby Cecilia BIN $369
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Baby-Cecilia-Bag-Made-Italy-/170518630968


----------



## indi3r4

Black Paradise Evelyn
BIN $589
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-PAR...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4aa33eb63d


----------



## jun3machina

teal topaz ingrid bag (before the single!)
currently $106, 3+ hours left
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Qui...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item45f414627e


----------



## jun3machina

pink stardust lil stam 
$499
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Sta...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4151571141


----------



## jun3machina

large black single
$399
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-Sin...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c142ffcc3


----------



## jun3machina

vintage sophia
$99
5 hours
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-BLA...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4aa294783a


----------



## jun3machina

really nice condition
pre-striping line duffle
$399
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-Bro...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item415155aa2e


----------



## jun3machina

used indigo ZC $85
http://cgi.ebay.com/NAVY-BLUE-MARC-...tem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43a0a33e75


----------



## iluvmybags

*NOTE*  the lining of the top 2 cc slots are torn & "crumpled"



jun3machina said:


> used indigo ZC $85
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NAVY-BLUE-MARC-...tem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43a0a33e75
> img2.sellersourcebook.com/users/5613/dscn6288.jpg


----------



## Espinosa

Sorry wrong thread


----------



## Espinosa

Sorry wrong thread! Mods please delete


----------



## kateincali

NWT cruise metallic shopper $249 BIN
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120600637437


----------



## kateincali

^ Matching Eugenie clutch BIN $149 
Posted one a page or two back but this is cheaper
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120600640139


----------



## linhhhuynh

WOW well loved venetia for 90!!
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/irwe...Camel_Chintzed_Canvas_and_Leather_Venetia_Bag

NWT white faridah! 
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/Five...rc_Jacobs_White_Faridah_Bag_NWT___PRICE_DROP_

*TEAL* stam!! 1000 OBO
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/onigishi/items/AUTHENTIC_Marc_Jacobs_STAM___BNWT___TEAL___OBO

east/west tote, brown 575
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/tphaskar/items/Marc_Jacobs_Tote


----------



## paula_rose

Step right up ladies!
Great chance to shop an AMAZINGLY chic and stylish tpfr's Closet!! 
Black Huge Hillier! 
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-Hug...H_Handbags&hash=item2308d6cbb0#ht_8062wt_1139
Sweet Punk heels!!!! 
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Swe...en_s_Shoes&hash=item2308d61369#ht_9919wt_1139
I've not seen this very often- grab it now!
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-Sof..._Handbags&hash=item2308d62812#ht_18828wt_1139
With the summer sun out in full force YOU KNOW you need some sunnies!
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-sun...Sunglasses&hash=item2308d6989e#ht_4264wt_1139


----------



## iluvmybags

*"Vintage" (2002) Original Multi-Pocket, Red* - gently used
(brass hardware/turnlock pockets)
$139 BIN
or BEST OFFER
6+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Red-Turnlock-Multipocket-Suede-Lined-/230504106741?cmd=ViewItem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35ab1d8af5


----------



## iluvmybags

*S/S10 Paradise Evelyn, Beige - gently used*
$475 BIN (you still have 3 days to earn that cash back!)
or BEST OFFER
6+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-S-S-10-Beige-Paradise-Evelyn-Hobo-/230504104979?cmd=ViewItem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35ab1d8413


----------



## iluvmybags

*F06 Hudson, Chili (Fully Leather Lined!) - gently used*
$750 BIN
or BEST OFFER
6+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Rare-Marc-Jacobs-Chili-Hudson-leather-lined-/230504106076?cmd=ViewItem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35ab1d885c


----------



## iluvmybags

12+ hours to go

*F07 Seventies Satchel, Elephant Grey - gently used*
currently $599

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300448196445&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## iluvmybags

*F04 Small Hobo, Tan - gently used*
currently $150
1+ day

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200499212677&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## kateincali

Sweet Punk Debbie $800 OBO
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/elaine/items/Marc_Jacobs_Sweet_Punk_Debbie__OBO_


----------



## tadpolenyc

here's the current stock of new season bags and accessories at shopkikionline.com. you can call them at (337) 406-0904 for more info. they're extremely nice and helpful. none are on sale, but they do *ship for free* and *no taxes* for those outside of louisiana. every bit helps!

rubik nylon

ink in purple and black
stam

paradise

rio in brown
e/w amber in brown

quilting

stam in grey
xl single (coming soon)
marky in dark grey
xl eugenie in grey

patent quilting

single in black and pink

palais royal

jen in bronze
asa crossbody

lacquered quilting

zip wallet in grey and bordeaux
anabela in bordeaux and black
kamilla in dark grey
karlie in pink

classic

carla in green (kiki described it as an army green; green with brown undertones)


----------



## sneezz

http://www.bluefly.com/Marc-Jacobs-navy-leather-Amber-zip-detail-tote/cat60024/307212301/detail.fly


----------



## HeartMyMJs

*MARC BY MARC JACOBS 'Classic Q - Hillier' Hobo  $265.90*
http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3126909...;+Accessories+>+Handbags&origin=searchresults

*MARC BY MARC JACOBS 'Classic Q - Groovee' Satchel $329.90*
http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3126913...;+Accessories+>+Handbags&origin=searchresults


*MARC BY MARC JACOBS 'Classic Q - Baby Groovee' Satchel $232.90*
http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3126910...;+Accessories+>+Handbags&origin=searchresults

*MARC BY MARC JACOBS 'Classic Q - Baby Aidan' Satchel $304.90*
http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3126912...;+Accessories+>+Handbags&origin=searchresults

_*Only Tourmaline Green or Wave*_


----------



## grace7

clay stardust cecilia at barneys for $549

http://www.barneys.com/Stardust Cecilia Bag/00505002762944,default,pd.html

i know they are notorious for canceling orders but i was able to put in my cart & make it to the checkout process!


----------



## iluvmybags

I always loved this color combo!

*S03 Venetia, Cucumber - gently used *
currently $150
$175 BIN
6+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Cucumber-Venetia-handbag-/300450575826?cmd=ViewItem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item45f43ff5d2


----------



## smiles1

Forgive me in advance because I know the audience for this is pretty limited since it's really only for LA area MJ fans, BUT I thought I'd post this anyway....

The (No Subject) Ultimate Sample Sale will have MbMJ stuff (along with Theory, Kooba, James Perse, See by Chloe, Oliver Peoples, etc...)...all for under $100. It's this Thurs-Sat. Location is downtown LA (exact address and RSVP info can be found in the link below). 

More details can be found below, which actually leads to a cool site that seems to have a relatively comprehensive list of sample sales in NY, LA and online. 

http://thevoguecity.com/the-ultimate-sample-sale


----------



## HeartMyMJs

*Marc by Marc Jacobs Classic Q Ukita (Large) $398 orig. $498*

http://www.zappos.com/marc-by-marc-...ferralID=6dacce8d-9ad5-11df-bf8d-0026b95a1738

Chocolate only


----------



## sneezz

Black firebird stam: $1015
http://www1.bloomingdales.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=463840&PseudoCat=se-xx-xx-xx.esn_results

Black firebird rio: $976.50
http://www1.bloomingdales.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=463841&PseudoCat=se-xx-xx-xx.esn_results

Blue NY rocker little stam: $696.50
http://www1.bloomingdales.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=463842&PseudoCat=se-xx-xx-xx.esn_results


----------



## sneezz

Tourmaline Ukita: $348
http://www1.bloomingdales.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=462057&PseudoCat=se-xx-xx-xx.esn_results

Bow Wow Wow Hillsy: $334.60
http://www1.bloomingdales.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=461469&PseudoCat=se-xx-xx-xx.esn_results

Classic Q petite drawstring tote: $299.60
http://www1.bloomingdales.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=466338&PseudoCat=se-xx-xx-xx.esn_results

Classic Q drawstring tote: $369.60
http://www1.bloomingdales.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=478426&PseudoCat=se-xx-xx-xx.esn_results


----------



## sneezz

Miss Marc spot crossbody bag: $110.60
http://www1.bloomingdales.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=463853&PseudoCat=se-xx-xx-xx.esn_results

Magenta nylon long cosmetic case: $41.16
http://www1.bloomingdales.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=462074&PseudoCat=se-xx-xx-xx.esn_results


----------



## sneezz

Hexi pleated Lafayette hobo (never seen this before): $348.60
http://www1.bloomingdales.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=463854&PseudoCat=se-xx-xx-xx.esn_results

Hexi spring metallic crossbody bag: $187.60
http://www1.bloomingdales.com/cat/product/index.ognc?
ID=463855&PseudoCat=se-xx-xx-xx.esn_results

Nylon Tate diamond print tote: $138.60http://www1.bloomingdales.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=468647&PseudoCat=se-xx-xx-
xx.esn_results

Pretty Nappa lil lissy: $264.60
http://www1.bloomingdales.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=445559&PseudoCat=se-xx-xx-xx.esn_results


----------



## ang2383

sorry mods, didn't mean to make a separate post with my return, but here is the listing.  (i assumed we could do the same thing and post returns here since that's what we do in the chanel shopping forum.)

i'm returning a black baby SD python stam to Nordies. if anyone wants the SA info, PM me. there's nothing wrong with the bag, chanel is having a price increase and i decided to splurge on the chanel instead. so hence, the stam has to go back =( 

it's $995 reg and i bought it at the 40% off, not sure how much it is now or if it'll be the same price when the SA rings it up. 

let me know.


----------



## browneyesblue

*STAM! Black Fall 09 $895 Bonanzle
Re-listed by same fab tpfer!*
***Like New* Hardly used, shows no wear.....*

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/tphaskar/items/Marc_Jacobs_black_Stam


----------



## jun3machina

GORGEOUS black vera bag
from a sweet PFer
 $425 obo
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/suli1979/items/Authentic_Marc_Jacobs_Paradise_Vera


----------



## jun3machina

gorgeous plum so cool ZC
BIN $100
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/Ohnobird/items/Marc_Jacobs_Zip_Clutch_So_Cool_Dark_Plum


----------



## kateincali

Two Daydreams with a BIN of $320 each

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=390125301234





http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=390125299556


----------



## jun3machina

red cammie
BIN $239
http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-MARC-JACOB...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item45f42db6dc


----------



## jun3machina

nappa petrol MP
currently $249
RARE 2005!!!
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Fal...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2308c76373


----------



## jun3machina

mercer bag in maple
BIN $299
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-bro...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4aa23d5fdd


----------



## browneyesblue

*Red Sweet Punk Heels! Size 9! BIN $150 Current Bid $56
6 Hours left!* *Sweet Tpfer!!*
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150472102761&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## browneyesblue

*From same Fab Tpfer! Soft Box Bag in Slate Grey! 
BIN $300 Bid currently at $132.50 6 Hours Left!*

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150472108050&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## jun3machina

GORGEOUS and VERY HTF violet single
BIN $429
SWEET PFer too!
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Lar...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35ab342d46


----------



## jun3machina

petrol ICEY MP
BIN $250
*missing  stud, easy repair job*
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Lea...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43a0b7ca26


----------



## kateincali

Stardust Rio $729.99 BIN
http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-Marc-Jacobs-Purse-Quilted-Satchel-Tote-Bag-Rio-NWT-/390222913976


----------



## jun3machina

cute shapei clutch
mbmj
BIN $45
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Marc-Jacob...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item45f442731d


----------



## weffendy

Firebird Stam starting $699

http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-Marc-Jacobs...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item335f789a07


----------



## smiles1

Shopdressonline.com is having a sale on their MbMJ bags (including new arrivals). Just use the code: MARC30

http://www.shopdressonline.com/mabymaja.html?page=0


----------



## kateincali

_Must remember I have no money, must remember I have no money_
Pre-loved Lavender Mercer BIN $285
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-Lavender-Mercer-Satchel-Purse-Bag-1250-/220646167010


----------



## indi3r4

Elephant Diana from Seventies line
BIN $200
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Lea...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19be53c431

note: discoloration


----------



## indi3r4

Black Small Single
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Qui...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4151a0afdd
BIN $368 OBO


----------



## luv2shop!

Yellow Zip Wallet
$219
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/ketagyrl/items/NWT_Auth_MARC_JACOBS_Canary_Yellow_Zip_Clutch_Wallet


----------



## luv2shop!

Black Python Embossed Small Cecilia NWT
$599.99

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/sa8s..._Python_Embossed_CECILIA__black__AUTHENTIC___


----------



## fashion16

check it out!!!! WOW, 2 good ones.

http://www.hollywhirl.com/p-1977-marc-by-marc-jacobs-brown-leather-satchel-brand-new.aspx
http://www.hollywhirl.com/p-1978-marc-jacobs-beige-leather-handle-bag.aspx


----------



## kateincali

Matches Fashion has a few MJs 30-50% including a blue beat bag and pink stardust single.


----------



## kateincali

Daydream Suvi BIN $369
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Black-Daydream-Suvi-Bag-Purse-1350-/320569561855


----------



## jun3machina

small python and leather caroline frame bag
currently $100
1 hour 37 minutes left
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Plu...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a08e55a82


----------



## jun3machina

merlot mercer MP
currently $107
7 hours to go
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250671380890&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## jun3machina

fall 05 icey taupe stam 
BIN $525 FREE SHIPPING
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Pur...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2eaef54daa


----------



## fashion16

^^^link now has BIN at $750.00 and starting bid at $595.00. Maybe seller updated?


----------



## kateincali

Pre-owned Big Heart Clutch
BIN $149
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Puple-Hearts-Leather-Oversized-Clutch-/390223335985


----------



## jun3machina

fashion16 said:


> ^^^link now has BIN at $750.00 and starting bid at $595.00. Maybe seller updated?


dang...well nevermind....not so much a deal now


----------



## jennytalula

*ebay UK*

for all the make-over project ladies around!
* ELEPHANT GREY  'MERCER'  BAG*

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/HUGE-MARC-JAC...=ViewItem&pt=Women_s_Bags&hash=item35ab39cbba

NOTE: Zipper is broken, some wear, but BIN only 110 Pounds!


*Vintage MJ, bright blue with Pink suede lining!*

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Vintage-Marc-...=ViewItem&pt=Women_s_Bags&hash=item19be560ccc

seems to be in good shape for its age!

Starting bid 50 Pounds, 5 days to go!


----------



## jun3machina

bal harbour lou
$350
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-AUT...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c5649f55d


----------



## jun3machina

wow! nice MP deal if i ever saw one! 
PFer to boot!
 BIN $110!!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290460351827&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## kateincali

Denim Rocker
23 minutes to go, current bid $122.50 with $650 BIN 
Reserve has to be over $220 cuz my bid didn't match it
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-Denim-ROCKER-Tote-Bag-Purse-Shoulder-Black-/390222402249


----------



## indi3r4

*Black Kari*
BIN $675.99
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-qui...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2eaef626bf


----------



## weffendy

black bruna belted tote $799 OBO

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Qui...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item335f9e8544


----------



## sneezz

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=282574492709723&PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446382950&R=883936376681&P_name=Marc+by+Marc+Jacobs&sid=12A37E4D4390&bmUID=iETB9X4


----------



## linhhhuynh

black Classic Q Groovee $350.00 OBO
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/Aura7/items/Marc_by_Marc_Jacobs_Classic_Q_Groovee_Satchel

Andy Shopper tote $600.00 OBO
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/girlatgmu/items/Marc_Jacobs_Andy_Shopper_tote


----------



## kateincali

Marc by Marc Jacobs Shifty Leather Satchel
Starts at $280 with a $320 BIN
http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Marc-Marc-Jacobs-Shifty-Leather-Satchel-/220646126193


----------



## jun3machina

ending in 1 day
silk paisley scarf
yellow
start bid $99
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120602004001&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## grace7

from shopkikionline.com in Louisiana.
Kiki still has some great bags on  sale, hopefully there is something on this list someone is looking for!! please contact them at (337) 406-0904 for more information, as  some of these bags ARE NOT listed on the site. they are extremely  helpful and will also email pictures of bags if needed. no online code  but shipping is free, no sales tax outside of the state of louisiana AND  *they ship internationally*. They also have some great fall bags and more  on the way.

*50% off*
 Memphis Robert Jennifer Beige
 Memphis Robert Lexie Red
 Memphis Nickey Brown
 Memphis Rio Brown
 Memphis Rio Black
 DeeDee Pink (do not know the material)
Stardust Clay Stam
 Jumbo Waves Kasia Taupe
*Rose* Brown (not sure about these two rose bags...check with kiki as to exactly which bags they are!!!)
*Rose* Camel
 Gypsy Cognac  

*40% Off*
 Small Leon Purple (not sure if these two leons are embossed python)
Leon Black
 Christy Orange
 Christy Brown
 Stardust Cecilia Orange
 Orange Quilted Stam

*30% Off*
 Beat Bag Black
 Stardust Cecilia Black
 Python Stardust Cecilia Taupe
 Python Stardust Beat Bag Taupe
 Python Stardust Cecilia Black


----------



## blackonmaroon

MbMJ Flash Alicia in Saddle on sale at saks.com for $277.99:

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...5936&P_name=Marc+by+Marc+Jacobs&bmUID=iEVFBf7


----------



## kateincali

MBMJ Totally Turnlock Sasha 
BIN $269
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-MARC-JACOBS-Totally-Turnlock-Sasha-Purse-/400141398542


----------



## kateincali

Pre-owned cherry blossom multi-pocket
BIN $185 OBO
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-4-pocket-hobo-style-Cherry-Blossom-pink-/190426818855


----------



## kateincali

Fuschia O.O.C 
BIN $249
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-Fuchsia-Pink-Leather-Messenger-Bag-995-/160464301328


----------



## kateincali

Material Girl Clutch
$132 with 4 hours to go. Reserve not met
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170520292750
images.channeladvisor.com/Sell/SSProfiles/13000105/Images/1/9/cw19273a.jpg


----------



## anika01

DayDream Stam from F08 in Dark Orchid - leather lined!
$273.79 - 5 days left!​
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Han...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f020a33bc


----------



## sneezz

Not exactly a steal. Shipping is coming up $2.95?  Cool!

http://www.bluefly.com/Marc-Jacobs-black-leather-studded-medium-bag/cat60024/306950301/detail.fly


----------



## angelnyc89

Designer Final Sale! @ Gilt.com


----------



## jun3machina

peacock billfold wallet
BIN $99
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-TEA...tem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item45f46538b4


----------



## jun3machina

baby venetia in black
rare lil thang
currently $61
30 minutes left
http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Marc-...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4151afe635


----------



## iluvmybags

*S03 Frankie Pouchette, White - gently used*
currently $29.99
$49.99 BIN
4+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-PURSE-WHITE-SMALL-LEATHER-HOBO-BAG-USED-/150476448332?cmd=ViewItem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item230918624c


----------



## kateincali

PTTM
$202.50 4 hours left
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Pedal-Metal-Natasha-Handbag-428-/200502509322


----------



## kateincali

Small Studded Stardust Black Single
$192.50 with 20 hours left
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=350377863632


----------



## weffendy

Paradise Anne in Camel $450 BIN
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-PAR...-GORGEOUS-/120605509742?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags


----------



## jun3machina

black firebird stam
start bid $699
11 hours
http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-Marc-Jacobs...-1450-Blk-/220645071367?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags


----------



## linhhhuynh

Marc by Marc Jacobs black studded bag
$260.00 OBO
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/ilikebigbags/items/Marc_by_Marc_Jacobs_black_studded_bag

Black Stam
$850.00
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/debelliemag/items/Marc_Jacobs_Black_Stam


----------



## paula_rose

You know you want this ZC!  From one of the coolest tpfers around
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-flu...p-495-TPF-/150476579078?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags


----------



## anika01

i think is this a pretty good deal! 

Marc Jacobs Venetia

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/lassa/items/REDUCED___Marc_Jacobs_Venetia_Bag_in_Bark_Excellent__


----------



## Melly

*Stam in Milk  from a very sweet tPFer**
BIN ~$729.68 obo*

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-MARC-...N-TPF-/230508315207?pt=AU_Women_Bags_Handbags


----------



## jun3machina

this seller has some amazing stuff!

nutmeg blake
currently $105
19 hours to go
http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Marc-Jacobs-Blake-Nutmeg-Bag-tPF-/180540732147?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags





washed rose stella $113
http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Marc-...e-Bag-tPF-/180540720188?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags





wine stella 
$99
http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Marc-Jacobs-Stella-Wine-Bag-tPF-/180540725791?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags


----------



## weffendy

Small Multi Pocket Hobo in bordeaux from our sweet PFer  $275 OBO

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/blac...Small_Multipocket_MP_Hobo_Bag_in_Bordeaux_Red

LZW in Bronze by the same seller $230 OBO

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/blac...OBS_Quilted_Large_Zip_Wallet_Clutch_in_Bronze


----------



## weffendy

Grey Large Single from FA09 $475 OBO from one of our loveliest PFer!!!

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/indi3r4/items/Marc_Jacobs_Large_Single_in_Gray

HTF NWT BB SunBurst in Pale Blue from the same seller $400 OBO

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/indi3r4/items/HTF_NWT_Marc_Jacobs_BB_Sunburst_Bag

Carter Coco in Charcoal $350 OBO (same seller)

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/indi3r4/items/Marc_Jacobs_Carter_Coco_in_Charcoal


----------



## kateincali

Marc by Marc Jacobs
Totally Turnlock Remy - Pebble Brown
$498.00 *$349.00 SALE*
http://www.barneys.com/Totally Turnlock Remy/00505001167009,default,pd.html


----------



## Awwgeez

Marc Jacobs Leon
Currently 137$

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180540713246

My laptop wont let me add a picture =(


----------



## jun3machina

mbmj kingpin tote
currently $79
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Marc-Jacob...-tote-EUC-/290459674832?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags


----------



## weffendy

Not sure where I should post this but I emailed shopkiki and asked for a list of MJ F/W bags they get. Here is their response:

Here is what we either have or have coming: 

*Quilting*

Stam Dark Grey
Kamila Dark Grey
Natasha Dark Grey
Natasha Grey
Large Single Pink
Large Single Dark Grey
Single Black
Single Fuchsia
Small Ceilia Black
Small Cecilia Dark Grey
XL Single Navy
XL Single Grey
XL Single Black
Large Eugenie Dark Grey
*
Paradise*
Rio Brown
Rio Dark Grey
EW Amber Dark Grey
EW Amber Cognac
*
Classic*
Carla Green
Carla Brown

*Laquered Quilting*

XL Single Grey
XL Single Yellow
XL Single Bordeaux
Anabela Bordeaux
Anabela Black
Karlie Pink
Karlie Black
Large Eugenie Bordeaux
*
Rubik Nylon*

Stam Black
Ink Black
Ink  Purple

*Palais Royal*

Asa Bronze
Jen Bronze ( no belt)
Martha Black
*
Tweed Sequin*

Stam Black
Large Single with Tuck Black

*Patent Quilting*

Large Single Black
Large Single Beige
XL Single Bordeaux

*Garbo*

Camille Black
Camille Brown
Camille Mouse
Greta Black
Garbo Mouse
Ash honey

I also have some small leather goods coming.. wallets, etc.
Also in almost everything I  am getting  2 of the bags listed!


----------



## weffendy

Quilted Memphis Robert Jennifer Bag $1450 OBO (from our PFer)

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/blac..._Quilted_Memphis_Robert_Jennifer_Bag_in_Black

Quilted Memphis Robert Danuta in Beige $900 OBO (same seller)

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/blac...BS_Quilted_Memphis_Robert_Danuta_Bag_in_Beige


----------



## tadpolenyc

weffendy said:


> Not sure where I should post this but I emailed shopkiki and asked for a list of MJ F/W bags they get. Here is their response:
> 
> Here is what we either have or have coming:
> 
> *Quilting*
> 
> Stam Dark Grey
> Kamila Dark Grey
> Natasha Dark Grey
> Natasha Grey
> Large Single Pink
> Large Single Dark Grey
> Single Black
> Single Fuchsia
> Small Ceilia Black
> Small Cecilia Dark Grey
> XL Single Navy
> XL Single Grey
> XL Single Black
> Large Eugenie Dark Grey
> *
> Paradise*
> Rio Brown
> Rio Dark Grey
> EW Amber Dark Grey
> EW Amber Cognac
> *
> Classic*
> Carla Green
> Carla Brown
> 
> *Laquered Quilting*
> 
> XL Single Grey
> XL Single Yellow
> XL Single Bordeaux
> Anabela Bordeaux
> Anabela Black
> Karlie Pink
> Karlie Black
> Large Eugenie Bordeaux
> *
> Rubik Nylon*
> 
> Stam Black
> Ink Black
> Ink  Purple
> 
> *Palais Royal*
> 
> Asa Bronze
> Jen Bronze ( no belt)
> Martha Black
> *
> Tweed Sequin*
> 
> Stam Black
> Large Single with Tuck Black
> 
> *Patent Quilting*
> 
> Large Single Black
> Large Single Beige
> XL Single Bordeaux
> 
> *Garbo*
> 
> Camille Black
> Camille Brown
> Camille Mouse
> Greta Black
> Garbo Mouse
> Ash honey
> 
> I also have some small leather goods coming.. wallets, etc.
> Also in almost everything I  am getting  2 of the bags listed!



thank you so much for the list, weff! very helpful, but i think they're mistaken about the last bag. the ash in honey is part of the castoro line. it's this bad boy:


----------



## tadpolenyc

a gorgeous blue stardust cecilia from an awesome tpf'er!

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/tphaskar/items/Marc_Jacobs_Stardust_Cecilia?from=1oTNEvfvDA


----------



## angelnyc89

Some MbMJ and MJ on sale @ NM.com

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/common/...4294965052&pageSize=160&st=s&_requestid=11475

MbMJ @ Bloomingdales.com

http://www1.bloomingdales.com/catal...and=MARC+BY+MARC+JACOBS&PageID=21778985701375

MJ @ Bloomingdales.com (There is some Firebird & New York Rocker Little Stam!)

http://www1.bloomingdales.com/catal...aturedBrand=Marc+Jacobs&PageID=21775571733380


----------



## blackonmaroon

Two beautiful MbMJ Hilliers!

Black with silver hardware

4+ days remaining
6 bids so far at $77
$335 BIN

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-Hil...77441700?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags#ht_6308wt_1137

Brown with silver hardware

4+ days remaining
3 bids so far at $6.01
$335 BIN

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-Hil...77446784?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags#ht_5603wt_1137


----------



## jun3machina

MJ vera in black from a wonderful PFer!!
BIN $425 obo
http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Marc-Jacobs-Paradise-Vera-Handbag-/290459284819?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags


----------



## indi3r4

*already posted above*

seller also have 
*already posted above*

*Bronze LZW*
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/blac...OBS_Quilted_Large_Zip_Wallet_Clutch_in_Bronze
BIN $225 OBO

*Small Bordeaux MP*
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/blac...Small_Multipocket_MP_Hobo_Bag_in_Bordeaux_Red
BIN $275 OBO


----------



## kateincali

It breaks my heart I can't afford this right now
Yellow Beat Bag $749
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=380257948635


----------



## weffendy

PRICE DROP- Black Little Janice BNWT $775 (Retails at $895)

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/smil..._Authentic_Marc_Jacobs_Paradise_Leather_Littl


----------



## weffendy

Black Kate at bluefly.com $760 (20% off)

http://www.bluefly.com/Marc-Jacobs-...um-shoulder-bag/cat60024/306956501/detail.fly


----------



## HeartMyMJs

*MBMJ Sale at Shopbop!!*

*Totally Turnlock Sasha Messenger Bag for $320.60*
http://www.shopbop.com/totally-turn...sale-category-shopbysize-viewall&extid=affprg

*Quilty Q Classic Baby Groovee Satchel for $199.00*
http://www.shopbop.com/quilty-class...sale-category-shopbysize-viewall&extid=affprg

*Marc Y Marc Lil Birdie Satchel for $320.60*
http://www.shopbop.com/marc-lil-bir...sale-category-shopbysize-viewall&extid=affprg

*Totally Turnlock Zip Clutch Wallet $138.60*
http://www.shopbop.com/totally-turn...sale-category-shopbysize-viewall&extid=affprg

*Totally Turnlock Key Pouch for $47.60*
http://www.shopbop.com/totally-turn...sale-category-shopbysize-viewall&extid=affprg

*Croc of Q Tape Measure for $29.00*
http://www.shopbop.com/croc-tape-me...sale-category-shopbysize-viewall&extid=affprg

*Logo Travel Mirror Mini Vanity Case for $74.00*
http://www.shopbop.com/logo-travel-...sale-category-shopbysize-viewall&extid=affprg

*Marc Y Marc Ukita Satchel for $334.60*
http://www.shopbop.com/marc-ukita-s...sale-category-shopbysize-viewall&extid=affprg

*Bow Wow Wow Anabella Ring for $40.60*
http://www.shopbop.com/bow-wow-anab...sale-category-shopbysize-viewall&extid=affprg


----------



## jun3machina

C*r*A*z*Y deal for a crazy cord faridah!!
$38!
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/coll..._Kord_Blue_Flower_Faridah_Bag_unique_17828002


----------



## jun3machina

VERY rare stella 
violet
from a darlin' PFer to boot
BIN $149
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/tigerlily59/items/Marc_Jacobs_Authentic_STELLA_Violet_tPF_Summer_Sale


----------



## sexycombover

Rare(??) Colorblock Lera.
I have bought from this seller before. She is usually open to offers.

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/hilaryroxmasox/items/100__Authentic_Marc_Jacobs_Lera_Colorblock_Bag


----------



## iluvmybags

*R06 Quilted Stam, Topaz - gently used*
currently $399.99
$550 BIN
9+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-MARC-JACOBS-TOPAZ-STAM-EUC-/330459659726?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags


----------



## linhhhuynh

paisley bag
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/anap...BS_AUTHENTIC_quilted_LEATHER_BAG___BRAND_NEW_


----------



## iluvmybags

A few pair of shoes and a pair of shorts from MJ Collection (no bags)
60% off at Barneys

http://www.barneys.com/Sale/SALE04,default,sc.html?prefn1=designer&prefv1=Marc%20Jacobs

Lots of MbyMJ shoes & clothing (again, no bags)

http://www.barneys.com/Sale/SALE04,default,sc.html?prefn1=designer&prefv1=Marc%20by%20Marc%20Jacobs&start=0&sz=20


----------



## MMMommy

Bloomie's (website for sure) has their Buy More, Save More sale going on right now.  Applies to MBMJ bags (didn't try regular Marc Jacobs bags) for sure!  For example, when I added the Classic Q Francesca in Dirty Martini to my shopping cart, it took of $100.  

Good deals!


----------



## kiss_p

Bloomie's has an additional 50% off clearance (seems to be in store only).  Also, the Buy More, Save More sale (mentioned above) is going on in store.  

Just as an FYI, I ordered a MJ clearance item from the website and when it arrived, I was able to get a price adjustment for the 50% off clearance in store.


----------



## kateincali

Fuchsia flat case BIN $149.99
Seller apparently has two
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-LARGE-FLAT-CASE-C382474-FUCHSIA-RET-260-/190430115075
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-LARGE-FLAT-CASE-C382474-FUCHSIA-RET-260-/200507332777


----------



## kateincali

Pre-owned chestnut striping bowler
$699 OBO
http://cgi.ebay.com/RARE-MARC-JACOBS-CHESTNUT-STRIPING-BOWLER-TPF-MEMBER-/230510607728





Pre-owned Andy Shopper Tote 
$469.50 OBO
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Blue-Big-Heart-Andy-Shopper-Tote-/160467315627


----------



## jun3machina

GAH!!! same wonderful seller as that striping bowler shown above ^

coral amber bag
BIN $459 OBO
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-COR...PF-MEMBER-/230510610441?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags


----------



## iluvmybags

jun3machina said:


> GAH!!! same wonderful seller as that striping bowler shown above ^
> 
> coral amber bag
> BIN $459 OBO
> http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-COR...PF-MEMBER-/230510610441?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags



this is actually the Paradise Rio


----------



## TXGirlie

sexycombover said:


> Rare(??) Colorblock Lera.
> I have bought from this seller before. She is usually open to offers.
> 
> http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/hilaryroxmasox/items/100__Authentic_Marc_Jacobs_Lera_Colorblock_Bag


 
This is the same seller that has been reported elsewhere for buying/selling fakes. Beware...


----------



## kateincali

I wish to cuddle it...

ZigZag Mink
BIN $999 OBO 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230461170974


----------



## iluvmybags

This FRIDAY, the 13th!!






*Kiki - River Ranch
1910 Kaliste Saloom Road
Suite 600
Lafayette, LA 70508
p: 337.406.0904
f:  337.406.0906

Kiki - Perkins Rowe
7707 Bluebonnet Blvd
Suite 110
Baton Rouge, LA 70810
p: 225.767.9704
f:  225.767.9705

www.shopkikionline.com*


----------



## iluvmybags

*S10 Paradise Evelyn, Black - NWOT*
currently $479
$539 BIN
9+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-PARADISE-EVELYN-STUDDED-LEATHER-HOBO-/250681511610?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags


----------



## linhhhuynh

anyone?! Olga for 268, less than 3min!
http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-MARC-JACOB...r-Handbag-/170523515874?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags


----------



## Melly

*MbMJ Wristlet in Electric Violet - from a wonderful tPFer
Only $85 obo!*

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/Ihea...er_Wristlet__Electric_Violet_?from=1oTNEvfvDA


----------



## kateincali

Iggy Misfit
Starts at $487 BIN $697.00
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110572851982


----------



## kateincali

Beat Bag
Starts at $659 BIN $749
http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-MARC-JACOBS-PYTHON-EFFECT-QUILTED-STUD-BEAT-BAG-/140440021543


----------



## Awwgeez

MJ TRISH!
Currently: $215
1+ day

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320572576468&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## indi3r4

*Several MJs from our beloved M O D!

Grey Christy*
BIN $280
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/DPruitt/items/Marc_Jacobs_Grey_Christy_hobo_bag_purse

*Black Large Single*
BIN $400!!!
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/DPruitt/items/Marc_Jacobs_black_Large_Single_Purse_Bag

*Grey Silvana*
BIN $400
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/DPruitt/items/Marc_Jacobs_Quilted_Grey_Silvana_Hobo_Purse_Bag
*
Black Paradise Marky*
BIN $180 OBO
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/DPruitt/items/Marc_Jacobs_Paradise_Marky_Wallet


----------



## kateincali

Pre-owned Alyona $499 OBO
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Alyona-/130420913759


----------



## Sushi789

The NYC consignment store Tokio 7 on the lower east side has a very rare 05 Violet Nappa Stam for $350!

Condition is OK-- no major flaws, but not mint-- but it's my understanding that this is a really rare bag. 

I had asked about it on another thread and everyone got very excited about it, so I decided to post the info so someone can grab it.

I can't vouch for the authenticity of this particular bag, but this consignor is really trustworthy in my experience, and several other PFers have seen the bag and we all agree it looks authentic.


----------



## tadpolenyc

KMSNYC said:


> The NYC consignment store Tokio 7 on the lower east side has a very rare 05 Violet Nappa Stam for $350!
> 
> Condition is OK-- no major flaws, but not mint-- but it's my understanding that this is a really rare bag.
> 
> I had asked about it on another thread and everyone got very excited about it, so I decided to post the info so someone can grab it.
> 
> I can't vouch for the authenticity of this particular bag, but this consignor is really trustworthy in my experience, and several other PFers have seen the bag and we all agree it looks authentic.



also, just to note, tokio7 does not do charge sends.


----------



## sdkitty

Nordstroms Rack San Diego today, Sat, 8/14, had two of the Boho bags with the fringe - a rust color and one in grey tones.  Price was approx $650.


----------



## kateincali

patchwork cherry tart little baby stam
$495 OBO
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-patchwork-cherry-tart-little-BABY-STAM-TPF-/120609151766


----------



## kateincali

Pre-owned multi-bucket hobo
BIN $289.99
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-LEATHER-QUILTED-MULTI-BUCKLE-HOBO-SUPERB-/330460975914





Pre-owned selma
BIN $150
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Selma-leather-purse-turquoise-/230511621243
http://thumbs.ebaystatic.com/m/mswQeJG3kb35tlbtJidnI6g/80.jpg


----------



## weffendy

Several MJs from our great TPFer!

Graphite ZC $180 OBO:

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/grace7/items/Marc_Jacobs_Graphite_ZC_Zip_Clutch

Glitter Rad in Black $390 OBO:

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/grace7/items/Marc_Jacobs_Iconic_Glitter_Rad_bag_in_black__

Black Flash Leola Hobo $330 OBO:

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/grace7/items/Marc_by_Marc_Jacobs_Flash_Leola_Hobo

Mixed Quilted Grey Virna $600 OBO:

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/grace7/items/Marc_Jacobs_Mix_Quilted_Grey_Virna


----------



## fashion16

Violet cross body single at bluefly, $396.00!!!
http://www.bluefly.com/Marc-Jacobs-...e-crossbody-bag/cat60024/308022401/detail.fly


----------



## weffendy

Paradise Rio in Coral from our lovely TPFer $449 OBO

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/ashleysue/items/MARC_JACOBS_CORAL_PARADISE_RIO_BAG_PURSE_TPF_MEMBER

Chestnut Striping Bowler (same seller) $649 OBO

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/ashl...E_CHESTNUT_STRIPING_BOWLER_LARGE_BAG_PURSE_TP


----------



## weffendy

Grey Large Single Fall 2010 $650 OBO. Seller is from Canada

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/kmtl...10_MARC_JACOBS_Large_Single_Bag_in_Light_Grey


----------



## weffendy

Black Paradise Vera from our sweet TPFer $425 OBO

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Marc-Jacobs-Paradise-Vera-Handbag-/290462462718?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags


----------



## jun3machina

baby black icey 2005 stam
$311.72
ends in 2 hours
http://cgi.ebay.com/CLASSIC-MARC-JACOBS-STAM-BAG-/260647994306?pt=Women_s_Bags


----------



## jun3machina

i always thought this was clever
MBMJ canvas sunglasses bag
$35, 3 hours to go
http://cgi.ebay.com/AMAZING-CONDITI...ELLOW-BAG-/330459767052?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags


----------



## jun3machina

vintage dr. bag
currently $41, reserve not yet met
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-BLA...sic-Style-/170524849950?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags


----------



## jun3machina

gorgeous patty bag
$199
*please not corner wear*
http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-MARC-JACOB...ATHER-BAG-/360288555304?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags


----------



## jun3machina

gorgeous black stam!
used only a handful of times
from the closet of the best collection of stams out there! (and a sweet car loving PFer to boot)
BIN $875 OBO
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/tphaskar/items/Marc_Jacobs_Stam?from=1oTNEvfvDA





and she's got a really rare tote too
BIN $575
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/tphaskar/items/Marc_Jacobs_Tote


----------



## jun3machina

limited edition ZC in toffee
BIN $55
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/coll...Marc_Jacobs_Limited_Edition_Zip_Clutch_Wallet





gorgeous julia bag in raisin
BIN $199
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/hannahbananab/items/Marc_Jacobs_Raisin_Julia_PRISTINE_condition





i cant believe this is still up
cartoon paisley bag
BIN $275
sweet, darling PFer too!
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/alamony/items/Marc_Jacobs_Cartoon_Paisley_Rage_Bag__tpf


----------



## jun3machina

i freaking love this one
smudge print faridah, another wonderful gal here on PF
BIN $115









she also has a cute lil MBMJ softy ZC
BIN $70
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/kmro...cobs_blue_wristlet_wallet_bag_unique_17537129


----------



## jun3machina

small snakeskin embossed cecilia
BIN $275
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/maxstudio518/items/AUTH_Marc_Jacobs_Baby_Cecilia_Python_Pink_NWOT


----------



## jun3machina

pretty pretty cammie!!
currently $91, BIN $299
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Cre...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## nascar fan

from one of our fave tpf'ers!
MARC JACOBS new cammie in bordeaux RED $495
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-new-cammie-bordeaux-RED-495-TPF-/150480807720?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags


----------



## ns07090

Pink Multipocket 
$84 BIN
Described as being in "fair" used condition
In need of TLC!

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-PIN...CKET-TOTE-/330452585495?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags


----------



## weffendy

Sporty Tote, Graphite Grey (F06) from our wonderful PFer..starting bid $0.99 or $275 BIN

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-Spo...-Rare-HTF-/220655038481?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags


----------



## jun3machina

really cool leather lined bags

red ursula pochette
start bid $39
20 hours
*please check out detailed pics for the marks it has*
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250680396450&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT





she's got the same bag in green too
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-lim...etail-676-/250680399147?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags





and a black ursula patent wallet

currently $56
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-bla...et-clutch-/250680416883?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0


----------



## kateincali

Quilted Leather Stam Hobo in Cashew $775 OBO
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Quilted-Leather-Stam-Hobo-Cashew-/220655046184


----------



## kateincali

The Kelsey crossbody is now $250 at NM. Saddle and ink blue still available.


----------



## ns07090

Baby stam in brown (not sure of "official" color)

$199 w/ 3 days 14 hours left

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-bro...1969QQcategoryZ63852QQcmdZViewItem#vi-content


----------



## jun3machina

pushlock bracelet 
$38
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300454900604&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## jun3machina

ns07090 said:


> Baby stam in brown (not sure of "official" color)
> 
> $199 w/ 3 days 14 hours left
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-bro...1969QQcategoryZ63852QQcmdZViewItem#vi-content


it's icey taupe from 2005:


----------



## jun3machina

MBMJ captain airliner billfold 
currently $20
1 hour t go
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290463306826&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## jun3machina

MJ vintage faded brick stella
BIN $143 OBO(from australia)
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260649710993&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## jun3machina

large airliner wallet MBMJ
BIN $149
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170518612611&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## nascar fan

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/Cooper1/items/MJ_Marc_Jacobs_Daydream_Stam_NAVY_Silver_HW_tPF_RARE_
*Navy Daydream Stam* *from a very sweet tpf'er*!!

   MJ Marc Jacobs Daydream Stam NAVY Silver HW tPF RARE!
$975.00 OBO


----------



## kateincali

R07 Stam
BIN $716.64 OBO
http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-MARC-JACOBS-STAM-HANDBAG-New-condition-TPF-/230512563421


----------



## sasquaty

Saw this on BlueFly, not sure if it is a great deal or not, Grey Stardust Cecilia
http://www.bluefly.com/Marc-Jacobs-...t-Cecilia-handbag/SEARCH/308019201/detail.fly


----------



## kateincali

Spearmint Venetia BIN $239
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/ninan99/items/Marc_Jacobs_Venetia_Spearmint_blue_green___TPF


----------



## kateincali

Padlock Quilted Memphis
Starts at $489.99 BIN $579.00
http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-Marc-Jacobs-Padlock-Quilted-Leather-Memphis-Bag-/380260116339


----------



## sasquaty

Just received an email from Bloomies that offering 10% - 20% off depending on how much you spend, MJ not included, but appears MBMJ is part of the discount.
Told me to use code XN0NU14D3YZN
Valid until 4am.


----------



## linhhhuynh

MbMJ Posh Turnlock bag! $199 OBO
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/khuenner/items/Marc_by_Marc_Jacobs_Posh_Turn_Lock_Handbag

i want this clutch....$225
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/livy...RC_BY_MARC_JACOBS_METALLIC_FUCHSIA_CLUTCH_BAG

Sap Green Stella $239
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/ninan99/items/Marc_Jacobs_Stella_tote___Sap_Green___TPF


----------



## kateincali

MBMJ clothes on Gilt today, and the follow black bags:

PTTM Evie Hobo - $349 
Softy Small Zip Wallet - $79
Posh Turnlock Remy Satchel - $249


----------



## linhhhuynh

nascar fan said:


> from one of our fave tpf'ers!
> MARC JACOBS new cammie in bordeaux RED $495
> http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-new-cammie-bordeaux-RED-495-TPF-/150480807720?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags



$175! http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/june2machina/items/MARC_JACOBS_new_cammie_in_bordeaux_RED__495_TPF_



paula_rose said:


> You know you want this ZC!  From one of the coolest tpfers around
> http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-flu...p-495-TPF-/150476579078?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags



now for $175!! 
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/june...COBS_fluo_yellow_zip_clutch_w__strap__495_TPF


----------



## iluvmybags

*F05 E/W Baby Stam/Clutch, Bordeaux - gently used*
$399

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/papalima/items/Marc_Jacobs_F05_LITTLE_STAM_IN_ICY_BORDEAUX_LEATHER_


----------



## iluvmybags

*F08 Carter Cubie, Charcoal - gently used*
currently $350
$425 BIN
6+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Carter-Cubie-Charcoal-BOUTIQUE-EXCLUSIVE-/290465478840?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags


----------



## iluvmybags

^Same Seller^
*F08 Daydream Hobo, Pale Yellow - gently used 1x*
**LEATHER LINED**
currently $650
$725 BIN
6+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Daydream-Hobo-Pale-Yellow-RARE-/290465472013?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags


----------



## iluvmybags

*F07 Small Multi-Pocket, Bordeaux - gently used*
currently $225
$275 BIN
4+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Small-Multipocket-MP-Hobo-Bag-Bordeaux-Red-/220656766266?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags


----------



## iluvmybags

^SAME SELLER^
*S09 Quilted Metallic Large Zip Wallet, Bronze - gently used*
currently $199
$230 BIN
4+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Quilted-Large-Zip-Wallet-Clutch-Bronze-/220656767565?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0


----------



## iluvmybags

*"Vintage" (2001/02) Slim Pouchette/Shoulder Bag, Black - gently used*
$130 BIN
or BEST OFFER
6+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Bag-/320578085033?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags


----------



## kateincali

Green Swagger
$400.00
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/shoshiaf/items/Marc_Jacobs__Swagger__Handbag_in_Green


----------



## kateincali

Large coral single
Start bid $439 or BIN $499.00
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140442613606


----------



## SarahP

gorgeous rare grey lzw $395 BIN http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290465482869


----------



## jun3machina

leather stella
BIN $285
http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-Marc-Jacobs-Stella-Handbag-/130422576232?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags


----------



## kateincali

Large Bordeaux Single $675 OBO
http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Marc-Jacobs-Limited-ED-Large-Single-Bag-Bordeaux-/170529490031


----------



## ns07090

faith_ann said:


> Large Bordeaux Single $675 OBO
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Marc-Jacobs-Limited-ED-Large-Single-Bag-Bordeaux-/170529490031



This seller just finished trying to sell this bag for a starting bid of $565 -got no bids, ended 8/13:
http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Marc-Jacobs...-Bordeaux-/170523802351?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags
 I know it's a BIN listing now, but why raise the price if you got no bids when it was over $100 less?
Just sayin'...sorry for the chat!


----------



## Awwgeez

MBMJ Groovee! Currently 76$ 1+day 
From a crafty Pf'er! 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Marc-Jacob...E-498-TPF-/150480813487?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags

From Same seller
Fluo Zip Clutch!
20$
1+day to go! 
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-flu...p-495-TPF-/150480814270?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags


----------



## sneezz

http://www1.bloomingdales.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=466458&CategoryID=18716


----------



## sneezz

http://www1.bloomingdales.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=468172&CategoryID=18715


----------



## kateincali

Pre-owned Daydream 
Starts at $180 or BIN $400
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-RARE-DAYDREAM-BAG-MSRP-1190-00-/160470832478


----------



## dbeth

Bloomingdales is having 30% off their patent MJ bags, + 20% off after that. ( I think it's a pre-sale right now.)   I saw the bordeaux & black singles and a bordeaux stam. I think they had more, but I was in a hurry to go.


----------



## jun3machina

patent MP from a sweet PFer
start bid $200, BIN $350
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110575868161&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## jun3machina

red zoe vintage!
currently $51, 4 hours left
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Red...p-Handbag-/220653915282?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags


----------



## kateincali

Pre-owned Selma BIN $125
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Selma-leather-purse-turquoise-/230513975545


----------



## weffendy

From our sweet PFer: Fall 2009 Quilted Marky Wallet in Violet


http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/MmHmluvthatstuff/items/Marc_Jacobs_Violet_Fall_09_Quilted_Marky


----------



## katty

this one looks legit.  color is nice.  does anyone have this peanut color?  does it work with fall/winter clothes?  
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?


----------



## jun3machina

**Marky already posted**

same wonderful seller has a gorgeous rosen bag too
BIN $275 OBO
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/MmHmluvthatstuff/items/Marc_Jacobs_Putty_Rosen


----------



## ns07090

I don't know for sure, but this looks like an Anouk to me (not a Stella).

Whatever it is, it's in need of some TLC, but it's $24.99 with no bids and less than 21 hours left  !!!







http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-Marc-Jacob...nkle-Blue-/160468714961?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags


----------



## ns07090

Geranium (pink) Anouck $89 (no bids yet!!!) with 3 days 22 hrs left...




http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Anouk-Handbag-Pink-/190432491040?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags


----------



## ns07090

Another Anouk! 

$139.99 (1 bid) with 1 day, 21 hours left.




http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Classic-Anouk-Handbag-/130421420952?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags


----------



## ns07090

Last Anouk for me tonight...promise (I don't know what happened there!)

This one's $99 with no bids and 2 days 20 hrs left.




http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Anouk-black-handbag-great-deal-/290465423410?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags


----------



## kateincali

Coral Selma 
Currently $77 with 7+ hours to go
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=350385090285


----------



## Awwgeez

Sienna Hobo
BIN 249



http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-RAR...PF-MEMBER-/230512507894?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags


----------



## jun3machina

pink single
$390
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Pink-Large-Single-Lambskin-/160469224768?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags


----------



## jun3machina

same seller
blue sd small single
$290
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Sma...ssed-Blue-/160469226722?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags


----------



## ns07090

Quilted icy MP
$200 with no bids yet; 9hrs 14min left

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...4&viewitem=&sspagename=ADME:B:WNA:MOTORS:1123http://cgi.ebay.com/Marcj-Jacobs-Cl...-GORGEOUS-/270622452134?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags


----------



## ns07090

Quilted icy gold MP

$155.08 with one bid and 5hrs 48mins left

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-SMALL-QUILTED-GOLD-LEATHER-BAG-/200508524625?pt=Women_s_Bags


----------



## linhhhuynh

*TOPAZ* stam! $525
if i could have ONE stam....

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/lahabana75/items/AUTH_MARC_JACOBS_STAM___TOPAZ__TEAL____EUC


----------



## linhhhuynh

Klein tote in *Cherry Tart*, $400 OBO

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/shoshiaf/items/Marc_Jacobs_Patchwork__Klein__Tote_in_Cherry_Tart


----------



## linhhhuynh

Faridah in *True Blue*, $268

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/flyn...bmj_True_Blue_Faridah_Bag_TPF_unique_18128113

*Gray* Alyona, $490

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/CFilush/items/Marc_Jacobs_Alyona_DarkGrey_Printed_Python_Calf_Leather

*Maroon* Anouk, $199 OBO

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/shoshiaf/items/Marc_Jacobs__Anouk__Handbag_in_Maroon


----------



## tadpolenyc

two showstopping bags from a dazzling tpf'er.

f/w 09 iggy for $550 obo

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/span...d_Green_Cartoon_Paisley__tpf__unique_18207280






s/s 09 memphis debbie for $400 obo

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/spanik77/items/Marc_Jacobs_Memphis_Robert_Debbie


----------



## weffendy

Price drop $230 OBO Violet Fall 2009 Quilted Marky from a great PFer

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/MmHmluvthatstuff/items/Marc_Jacobs_Violet_Fall_09_Quilted_Marky


----------



## iluvmybags

*F10 Lacquered Leather LZW, Black - NWT*
$339.99 BIN
*NOTE* Seller does not accept paypal
6+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-BLACK-LARGE-ZIP-CLUTCH-WALLET-NEW-/180551521284?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags


----------



## kateincali

^ From the same seller
Black quilted zip clutch
BIN $329.99
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-BLACK-LARGE-QUILTED-ZIP-CLUTCH-WALLET-NEW-/180551519330


----------



## kateincali

Someone please buy this and put me out of my misery. All I'm doing is staring at it.

Pink Python Stardust Eugenie 
BIN $299
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=350386836783

Same seller also has a purple stardust eugenie for the same price
http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-Marc-Jacobs-EUGENIE-Stardust-Clutch-Purple-495-/350386836782


----------



## amelia21

GILT - MbMJ Sale ....shoes, bags
i saw some baby Aidan for $199


----------



## iluvmybags

*Shop Kiki* (Baton Rouge, LA)
has TWO Stardust Cecelia Bags in Black (I believe these are from F09) for 35% off.  She also has the python embossed SD Cecelia in Beige and Black as well as a Python embossed (no SD) Cecelia in Orange - all of them are 35% off!
*
Lafayette Location*
River Ranch
1910 Kaliste Saloom Road, Suite 600
Lafayette, LA 70508

Phone: 337.406.0904

Store Hours:
Monday-Saturday 10:00-6:00
Sunday Closed

*Baton Rouge Location*

Perkins Rowe
7707 Bluebonnet Boulevard, Suite 110
Baton Rouge, LA 70810

Phone:  225.767.9704

Store Hours:
Monday-Saturday 10:00-7:00
Sunday Closed


----------



## kateincali

Elise BIN $550 OBO
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-Leather-ELISE-Bag-Handbag-Tote-Purse-895-/140444237309





Re-list
Large Pink Single BIN $500 OBO
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Pink-Large-Single-Lambskin-/160472157775


----------



## kateincali

Small gold single
Starts at $189 or BIN $239
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPII.dll?ViewItem&item=200511277458


----------



## jun3machina

ending soon, super RARE color
from a photo-savvy PFer
$225, ends in 2 hours
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Sma...deaux-Red-/220656766266?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags


----------



## indi3r4

*Chestnut Trish from a fashionable PFer!*
BIN 299
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-che...-1350-TPF-/150484226675?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags


----------



## novella

Chestnut Striping Zip Bowler
$650 OBO






http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/ante...Jacobs_Striping_Zip_Chestnut_Zip_bowler__RARE


----------



## linhhhuynh

authenticated by thithi! Pretty Nappa Pearlie in *raspberry*! i love it! someone get it!

BIN $140 http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Pin...Bag-Purse-/360292208317?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags


----------



## SarahP

Pale blue Sunburst BB bag from a lovely pf'er $375 obo.

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/tmoPOOK/items/Marc_Jacobs_Sunburst_BB_in_Pale_Blue


----------



## douzz

i believe this is for real!! more for sweet punk fans 
white clutch
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Marc-Jacobs-...-NWOT-/150482634286?pt=AU_Women_Bags_Handbags


----------



## kateincali

Large Bordeaux Single
BIN $675 OBO
http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Marc-Jacobs-Limited-ED-Large-Single-Bag-Bordeaux-/170531601617


----------



## jun3machina

python embossed rio
$849
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Pyt...-Bag-1395-/170527017996?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags


----------



## jun3machina

cool vintage bag
$99
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120610595395&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## pursemonkey

Chestnut Trish on Bonanzle for $245 OBO! 
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/june...ISH_striping_bowler__1350_TPF?from=1oTNEvfvDA


----------



## pursemonkey

Oh man, someone PLEASE get this so I don't! 
Bronze Quilted LZ Wallet $200 on Bonanzle!
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/blac...JACOBS_Quilted_Large_Zip_Wallet_Clutch_Bronze


----------



## weffendy

http://www.bluefly.com/Marc-Jacobs-...-messenger-bag/cat340068/308414801/detail.fly

black pyramid studded leather small messenger bag (extra 30% off) $529.19
original retail price was $995


----------



## iluvmybags

*F02 ""Zoe" Bag, Red - gently used*
(this is the bag that Scarlett Johansson carried in Lost in Translation)
currently $65
$99.99 BIN
4+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-red-toggle-clasp-handbag-/200511985826?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags


----------



## linhhhuynh

linhhhuynh said:


> *TOPAZ* stam! $525
> if i could have ONE stam....
> 
> http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/lahabana75/items/AUTH_MARC_JACOBS_STAM___TOPAZ__TEAL____EUC



only $400 on eBay with no bids! 2 days left! http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-MARC-JACOBS-TOPAZ-STAM-EUC-/330462963724?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags


----------



## linhhhuynh

*Grass* MP! $200, no bids. 1 day left

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-MARC-...green-895-/140442815281?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags

*Spearmint* Blake, BIN $500, $200 now no bids
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-Tur...bag-Purse-/190434521575?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags


----------



## ns07090

weffendy said:


> http://www.bluefly.com/Marc-Jacobs-...-messenger-bag/cat340068/308414801/detail.fly
> 
> black pyramid studded leather small messenger bag (extra 30% off) $529.19
> original retail price was $995



I feel like this is on somebody's wish-list, so here's a pic:


----------



## kateincali

Newsprint PTTM Natasha 
BIN $379.99
http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Marc-Jacobs-Natasha-Petal-Metal-Newsprint-bag-/330464774793






Light Petrol Patchwork Stam
Start $835 BIN $925
http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-Marc-Jacobs-Light-Petrol-Patchwork-Leather-Stam-Bag-/190435278175


----------



## madigan

Great color, AMAZING PRICE! From a kind tpf'er. Someone grab this before I do!! So help me!

MJ Quilted Casey in grey
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/Ohnobird/items/Marc_Jacobs_Quilted_Gray_Casey_Tote


----------



## linhhhuynh

2 ZCs

White ZC for $115 OBO http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/chaop5/items/_REDUCED__Marc_Jacobs_wallet_clutch_in_White___Used

*Black* ZC for $175 http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/thrifty_maid/items/Marc_Jacobs_Zip_Clutch_Wallet

*Red* Natasha for trade or sale for $370 http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/neye..._Petal_to_the_Metal_Red_Natasha_TRADE_WANTED_


----------



## Awwgeez

SWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET punk! From a lovely PF'er!

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-Swe...-Rare-HTF-/220660069730?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags


----------



## Awwgeez

Gorgeous Green Zip Clutch Wallet
Currently 150$
3 hours left!!!
From a super stylish Pf'er! 



http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...29581&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1154


----------



## iluvmybags

*F09 Palais Royal Marky, Black - gently used*
currently $150
$190 BIN
4+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Palais-Royal-Marky-Black-TPF-/230516912671?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags






Same Seller
*
R06 Capra, Dark Brown (Raspberry trim!) - gently used*
currently $370
$415 BIN
4+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Capra-Dark-Brown-TPF-/230516912649?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags


----------



## iluvmybags

^Same Seller^

*S10 MbyMJ Flash Leola Hobo, Black - gently used*
currently $290
$320 BIN
4+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Marc-Jacobs-Flash-Leola-Hobo-TPF-/230516912585?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags


----------



## linhhhuynh

linhhhuynh said:


> only $400 on eBay with no bids! 2 days left! http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-MARC-JACOBS-TOPAZ-STAM-EUC-/330462963724?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags



reduced on bonz to only $510!  

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/lahabana75/items/REDUCED___AUTH_MARC_JACOBS_STAM___TOPAZ__TEAL____EUC


----------



## browneyesblue

*OMG! OMG! NEW***NEVER USED***Tags still on w/BOX!
STARDUST!!!Black Python Embossed LZW!!!*
***From one of our FAB tpfers!!!
$475OBO!*






http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/Oliv...g_Zip_Wallet_SD_Python_Embossed_Black_NWT_TPF


----------



## heroesgirl88

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARCJACOBS-Whit...62095580?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags#ht_6199wt_1368
sweetpunk anyone?


----------



## jun3machina

really RARE vintage bag!!
This is the largest size!
black adina bag!
currently $51, 3 hours to go!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290465753751


----------



## jun3machina

zoe pochette
currently $6, 8 hours to go
http://cgi.ebay.com/EARLY-MARC-JACO...-DEMI-BAG-/350386281742?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags


----------



## kateincali

Large grey single
Start $425 BIN $475
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Large-Gray-Single-NWT-/220660385874


----------



## linhhhuynh

lg polished *Black* single NWT BIN $650

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-Pol...lack-RARE-/320581834663?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags


----------



## linhhhuynh

NWT *Amber* $350, no bids, 13 hrs

http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-Marc-Jacobs-Amber-Plum-Handbag-995-/220657451901?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags


----------



## kateincali

Camila 
1 bid $80, 2 hours to go
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Authentic-Camila-Patchwork-Handbag-Black-/220658547207


----------



## sasquaty

Black Kate at Bluefly $760 - only one remaining
http://www.bluefly.com/Marc-Jacobs-...dium-shoulder-bag/SEARCH/306956501/detail.fly

Coral Quilted Leather Large Single at Bluefly as well - Snake Embossed - $556 - one remaining
http://www.bluefly.com/Marc-Jacobs-...ngle-shoulder-bag/SEARCH/308415101/detail.fly


----------



## kateincali

I wish this was black...
Taupe Kate
BIN $477.28
http://cgi.ebay.it/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180486659489


----------



## jun3machina

deals galore, from one of our most savvy MJ-ers!

daydream hobo
bin $475 on ebay
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290468585855&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT
BIN $400 on bonanzle!
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/tmoP..._Daydream_Hobo_in_Pale_Yellow?from=1oTNEvfvDA






ridiculously rare BB satchel!
ebay BIN $375
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290467890964&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT

bonanzle better deal 
$299! 
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/tmoPOOK/items/Marc_Jacobs_Sunburst_BB_in_Pale_Blue?from=1oTNEvfvDA


----------



## iluvmybags

*R09 Quilted Stam, Red - gently used*
$899.99 BIN
29+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-Stam-Frame-Quilted-Bag-Made-Italy-/170533219485?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27b4926c9d


----------



## kateincali

Pink little studded stam
BIN $699.98 OBO
http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-MARC-JACOBS-BABY-LITTLE-STUDDED-STAM-SHOULDER-BAG-P-/190436646103


----------



## kateincali

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][/FONT]Lavender Pleated Leather Shoulder Bowler Bag BIN $359.00
4+ hours to go
http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Marc-Jacobs-Pleated-Bowler-Valender-Purse-Bag-1295-/320568670093
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][/FONT]


----------



## nascar fan

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/Cooper1/items/MJ_Marc_Jacobs_Daydream_Stam_NAVY_Silver_HW_tPF_RARE_
*Price drop on the pretty navy Stam!*


*MJ Marc Jacobs Daydream Stam NAVY Silver HW tPF RARE!
$875.00  *


----------



## iluvmybags

*Venetia, Peacock - gently used*
$295 BIN
or BEST OFFER
29+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-VENETIA-Satchel-Peacock-Calf-Leather-/300461065076?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item45f4e00374


----------



## weffendy

Paradise Kate in Dark Grey (Fall 2010) $850 from a PFer!

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/torreyb/items/MARC_JACOBS_DARK_GREY_FALL_10_PARADISE_KATE_BNWT___

Large Single in Navy $525 from the same seller

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/torreyb/items/MARC_JACOBS_LARGE_SINGLE_FALL_10_NAVY_BNWT


----------



## kateincali

^ from the same seller

MEMPHIS ROBERT LEXIE PYTHON GREEN
$1,750.00
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/torreyb/items/MARC_JACOBS_MEMPHIS_ROBERT_LEXIE_PYTHON_GREEN_RARE___


----------



## Awwgeez

RARE MJ Elizabeth
BIN 499$$

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-eli...673?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2309b3f7c1


----------



## kateincali

Bowler Pleated Chain Tote
BIN $399
http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-Marc-Jacobs-Bowler-Pleated-Chain-Tote-Bag-1295-/320583090681


----------



## iluvmybags

I was going to go for this myself, but decided to wait until I have all my F/W bags before venturing into SLGs

*R09 Marky, Light Blue - NWT*
**it looks grey in the pics, but the color name is Blue**
Currently $209
5+ hour

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=400145729121&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## iluvmybags

*S05 Small Karolina, Electric Blue - NWT*
currently $275
1+ day

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190434926746&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## kateincali

Large Taupe Selma
BIN $499 OBO
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Lrg-Selma-Tote-Taupe-Gently-used-w-tags-/200514088481





From the same seller:
Large Azalea Selma
BIN $750 OBO
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Large-Selma-Tote-Azalea-BRAND-NEW-/200514087618


----------



## jun3machina

really rare bag
hard candy in gold
BIN $300
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250686550647&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## jun3machina

quilted beige holdall
BIN $335
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Han...991?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a5e1508d7


----------



## linhhhuynh

Bal Harbour $425 BIN or make offer, a great tPFer! 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...m=140446697954


----------



## acschjenn

Awwgeez said:


> RARE MJ Elizabeth
> BIN 499$$
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-eli...673?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2309b3f7c1



Now $325 OBO!
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-eli...H_Handbags&hash=item2309bd333d#ht_7462wt_1029


----------



## kateincali

Yellow Beat Bag 
BIN $575
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Python-effect-Beat-quilted-leather-bag-/280555951477


----------



## jun3machina

i love this thing!
parachute cammie/fanny
4149 start bid, 3 hours to go
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280553321650&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## linhhhuynh

linhhhuynh said:


> Bal Harbour $425 BIN or make offer, a great tPFer!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...m=140446697954




broken link, here it is again: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140446697954


----------



## kateincali

White Punk Studded Canvas Tote 
BIN $675.00
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPII.dll?ViewItem&item=350385980976


----------



## linhhhuynh

linhhhuynh said:


> broken link, here it is again: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140446697954




on Bonz for only $400!


----------



## linhhhuynh

2 Baby Aidens!
*
Chocolate*, $350 OBO
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/hv0327/items/BNWT_Marc_By_Marc_Jacobs_Baby_Aidan
*
Spinach*, $243 OBO 
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/Runw...y_Marc_Jacobs_Totally_Turnlock_Baby_Aidan_Bag


----------



## kateincali

Dark Gray Kate
BIN $850
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-PARADISE-KATE-FALL-10-DARK-GREY-BNWT-/120615941205


----------



## jun3machina

really RARE ostrich BB bag
start bid $199
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230517315231&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## jun3machina

ugh! so rare, quilted cord maggie
BIN $695 OBO
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=350386134723&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## iluvmybags

*S07 Hudson, Black - NWT*
**fully leather lined**
$775 BIN
or BEST OFFER
9+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-MARC-JACOBS-HUDSON-FULLY-LEATHER-LINED-NEVER-USED-/330467248755?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4cf1620a73


----------



## iluvmybags

*F09 Large Single, Grey - NWT*
currently $425
$475 BIN
9+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Large-Gray-Single-NWT-/220662724595?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item336085f7f3


----------



## jun3machina

zebra print cammie!
$139 start bid, $200 BIN
http://cgi.ebay.com/495-MARC-JACOBS...171?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19bef93f8b
ends in 6 hours


----------



## angelnyc89

MbMJ @ Gilt.com Womens Final Sale! Up to 80% off!! But most of the good stuff is gone!!!


----------



## kateincali

Black XL Single Flap Bag
$650.00 OBO
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/sarafina77/items/Marc_Jacobs_Black_XL_Single_Flap_Bag


----------



## jun3machina

super rare large zoe with python trim!
BIN $95 
http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-Off-whi...269?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5194e1165d


----------



## iluvmybags

The price is still pretty steep, but I've never seen this bag in this color/leather before - It's pretty amazing!!

*Pre-Fall 10 Small Cecelia, Polished Leather, Bordeaux - NWT*
currently $899.99
$979.99 BIN
6+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-MARC-JACOBS-Bordeaux-Patent-Leather-Small-Cecilia-/360296225464?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item53e3541ab8


----------



## jun3machina

GRAPE large buckle hobo (as big....bigger?... than a stella)
vintage early season, first season ?
start bid $25
(has reserve)
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130426087083&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## Awwgeez

Marc Jacobs posh punk
BIN 109

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Marc-Jacob...880?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item255d1da150


----------



## Awwgeez

I think this is the Joseph?
Melly second chance!! 
BIN $ 575



http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Bla...752?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2eafa044a8


----------



## Awwgeez

Gonna go with Satin Beat bag! Thanks LL 
Currently 229
1+ day
*Missing 1 stud

http://cgi.ebay.com/1695-MARC-JACOB...994?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20b3409a82


----------



## Awwgeez

Quilted Cream Cammie!
Currently 120
1+ day

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Qui...253?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27b4959065


----------



## llama_egg

^Pretty sure thats the satin beat bag

MJ Trifecta
Rare Marc Jacobs pouch with wrist strap/cream suede interior

Marc Jacobs coin pouch, cream with blue aqua suede interior

Marc Jacobs zip clutch in a burgundy shade, FA/08

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/ghostwatcher00/items/Marc_Jacobs_Trifecta

From an amazingly cute PF'er


----------



## Awwgeez

Rosen? Satchel
Currently 250$
1+ day

http://cgi.ebay.com/900-MARC-JACOBS...929?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item336064c159


----------



## jun3machina

rare first season stella
from a most unique & totally chic PFer
BIN $239
(the leather on these is like buttah!)
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/spaceyjacy/items/Gorgeous___Rare_Marc_Jacobs_First_Season_Stella_


----------



## jun3machina

teal tere bag!
rare, early style
BIN $200
http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-MARC-...886?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item336090c6b6


----------



## jun3machina

pretty sure this was a boutique exclusive (correct me if im wrong)
daydream stam, leather lined
BIN $655 OBO
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Cha...068?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27b38fd7ac


----------



## restless57

Awwgeez said:


> Gonna go with Satin Beat bag! Thanks LL
> Currently 229
> 1+ day
> *Missing 1 stud
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/1695-MARC-JACOB...994?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20b3409a82


 

Just an FYI, I purchased from this Seller before. Ask a lot of questions and photos regarding condition. My bag was more worn than stated in listing.


----------



## SarahP

OMG--doesn't end for a couple days but it is a super find! Possible one of a kind color block nancy from darling pf'r! 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230519324334&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT





Also, the stella june listed above is also on ebay from the same seller--but it's a sweet deal on that bonanzle link!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230519336029&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## kateincali

Pre-owned Paradise Amber
BIN $499.62 OBO
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Paradise-Amber-Black-Bag-/170535223265


----------



## kateincali

Icy Pearl Leather East/West Stam 
BIN $325
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/BarmakianBags/items/Marc_Jacobs_Icy_Pearl_Leather_East_West_Stam


----------



## linhhhuynh

^same tPFer as above!

*black* Faridah, $300 http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/BarmakianBags/items/Marc_By_Marc_Jacobs_Faridah

*patchwork* Stam, $550 http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/BarmakianBags/items/Marc_Jacobs_Stam

*spearminty(?)* Wonder bag, $150! http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/BarmakianBags/items/Marc_Jacobs_Wonder_Bag_


----------



## linhhhuynh

lg polished* black* single BIN $600, starting bid $545

http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-MARC-JACOBS...887?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5d2ad3ac9f


----------



## iluvmybags

*S09 Hillary, Brown - NWT*
currently $50 (reserve not met)
$750 BIN
4+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Authentic-Marc-Jacobs-HIllary-Brown-Handbag-/290471464198?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43a172cd06


----------



## iluvmybags

http://www.shopkikionline.com/category/HBMJ/Marc%20Jacobs/

Lafayette Location
River Ranch
1910 Kaliste Saloom Road, Suite 600
Lafayette, LA 70508
Phone: 337.406.0904

Baton Rouge Location
Perkins Rowe
7707 Bluebonnet Boulevard, Suite 110
Baton Rouge, LA 70810
Phone:  225.767.9704

Email Us!
kate@shopkikionline.com


----------



## kiss_p

Safety pin stam in cobalt blue for $685 at Yoogi's Closet

http://www.yoogiscloset.com/marc-jacobs-safety-pin-stam.aspx


----------



## jun3machina

OMG! super rare KILLER bag!
from a punk rock Pfer
BIN $699 obo
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/papa...c_Jacobs_St_Marks__KILLER__Bag_F_W_2009__1350


----------



## browneyesblue

*MJ Fergie ROCKER patent tote!*
$550 OBO Rare and hard to find from awesome tpf chick!

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/Oliv..._FERGIE_ROCKER_Patent_Tote_blk_HTF__07_TPF___


----------



## iluvmybags

Nordstroms, Michigan Avenue (Chicago, IL)
(312) 464-1515 (ask for Designer Handbags)

Studded Satin Beat Bag, Black
$609.90


----------



## jun3machina

WOAH! photo-savy PFer cleaning house!
memphis beige danuta
BIN $895 obo
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-Qui...416?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3360a5a888






same wonderful seller:
quilted robert jennifer bag
BIN $950 obo
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-Qui...104?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3360a59f80


----------



## kateincali

Black LZC
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-BLACK-LARGE-ZIP-CLUTCH-WALLET-NEW-/180557069691
BIN $339.99


----------



## jun3machina

purple satin beat bag
start bid $495
http://cgi.ebay.com/1695-new-MARC-J...691?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2eaf95672b


----------



## linhhhuynh

*pink* Karolina, $235 OBO
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/lilylala/items/Marc_Jacobs_Karolina_Bag___Pink_w__Silver_HW

patchwork *Cherrytart* Stam, $685!! 
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/lahabana75/items/NWT_AUTH_MARC_JACOBS_PATCHWORK_STAM_CHERRYTART

*Sap Green* Stella, $199
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/ninan99/items/Marc_Jacobs_Stella_tote___Sap_Green___TPF


----------



## jun3machina

robert debbie
$400 BIN
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Rob...336?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cb0980828


----------



## jun3machina

grey LZW
BIN $339
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-GRA...786?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a0a14194a


----------



## kateincali

^Same seller at the grey and black
Yellow LZC
BIN $339.99
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-YELLOW-LARGE-ZIP-CLUTCH-WALLET-NEW-/180557717781


----------



## kateincali

Gilt is acting up right now but if you can get on it, there's a nice selection of python MJ bags in the Luxury at its Finest; Handbags & Fine Jewelry category.


----------



## jun3machina

white patent elise
currently $89
1+ hour to go
http://cgi.ebay.com/marc-jacobs-qui...304?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a5e583560


----------



## blackonmaroon

*Sweet Punk Pouchette in Chalk!!*

$295 OBO
4+ days remaining






http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Swe...H_Handbags&hash=item2309e821d7#ht_6734wt_1137


----------



## pursemonkey

iluvmybags said:


> http://www.shopkikionline.com/category/HBMJ/Marc Jacobs/
> 
> Lafayette Location
> River Ranch
> 1910 Kaliste Saloom Road, Suite 600
> Lafayette, LA 70508
> Phone: 337.406.0904
> 
> Baton Rouge Location
> Perkins Rowe
> 7707 Bluebonnet Boulevard, Suite 110
> Baton Rouge, LA 70810
> Phone:  225.767.9704
> 
> Email Us!
> kate@shopkikionline.com



Update:
Just spoke with Katie from Kiki and she listed the sale bags for me. I was writing quickly so I apologize if I leave something off. The prices aren't marked down online so you have to call and do a charge send to get the markdowns.

30% off:
Black Stardust Rio
Black SD Beat Bag (smooth leather - not embossed python)

40% off:
Taupe and black quilted hobos
Orange Amber
Clay SD stam
Orange and black SD Cecilia

50% off:
Gypsy
Beige Kassia
Python embossed Leon (both large and small in purple and black)

Orange, red and purple small singles are also marked down but I didn't catch how much. Hope that helps!


----------



## iluvmybags

I just got off the phone with Kiki too!
I'm adding a few more to the list!! (they are in *BOLD*)



pursemonkey said:


> Update:
> Just spoke with Katie from Kiki and she listed the sale bags for me. I was writing quickly so I apologize if I leave something off. The prices aren't marked down online so you have to call and do a charge send to get the markdowns.
> 
> 30% off:
> Black Stardust Rio
> Black SD Beat Bag (smooth leather - not embossed python)
> *Black Quilted SD Rio*
> *Black Sequence stam*
> 
> 
> 40% off:
> Taupe and black quilted hobos
> Orange Amber
> Clay SD stam
> Orange and black SD Cecilia
> *Black Angela*
> *Black E/W Tote *
> *Black Python SD Cecelia *
> 
> 50% off:
> Gypsy
> Beige Kassia
> Python embossed Leon (both large and small in purple and black)
> *Robert Lexie, Red*
> *Cognac Rio, Quilted Python* *Large Single, Quilted Python Cognac
> Singles - Coral, orange, Purple (quilted ) Purple Python *
> 
> *60% off
> *
> *Tasha Cutout (Taupe)*
> *Boho*
> *Orange Cammie*
> *Dedee, Pink*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Orange, red and purple small singles are also marked down but I didn't catch how much. Hope that helps!


----------



## iluvmybags

A few more bags from Kiki:

Also have pink python stardust rio. 60& off. 
Beige python stardust Cecilia, Beat bag and rio. All 50& off!


----------



## pursemonkey

Black Daydream Stam from a lovely PFer BIN $650
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Bla...914?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35ac3ee5da


----------



## pursemonkey

Red quilted Long Zip Wallet from a great PFer BIN $189.99 (I would snap this up in a heartbeat if I hadn't just bought a new wallet!!)
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-Qui...egoryZ63852QQcmdZViewItem?rvr_id=135643575042


----------



## Sabinalynn

MARC JACOBS Elizabeth bag. Very rare gem with less than 5 hours left!! From the coolest tpfer!

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-eli...853?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2309cb6c5d


----------



## jun3machina

eugenie
$124 start bid
3 hours to go





http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-395-MARC-JA...543?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e5e081b9f


----------



## iluvmybags

*R07 Blake, Grey (lavender undertones) - gently used*
$375 BIN
or BEST OFFER
6+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Gray-Leather-Blake-Suede-Lined-Gold-HW-/230523071565?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35ac3eec4d


----------



## linhhhuynh

*midnight *Faridah, $195

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/irwe...Jacobs_Turnlock_Faridah_Midnight_Blue_Bag_EUC


----------



## iluvmybags

Might want to ask for more pics, but seems like a pretty good deal

*R07 Mercer Parker, Lavender - gently used*
**Seller mentions that it's faded in spots**
*Soft Calf Zip Clutch, White/Ivory - heavily used*
*MJ Collection Sunglasses* (not MbyMJ)
$350 BIN
6+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Lots-Marc-Jacobs-Purse-wallet-sunglasses-/160477601707?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item255d35dfab


----------



## jun3machina

price reduction
BIN $299 OBO
RARE blue BB sunburst bag!!
savvy PFer!
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/tmoPOOK/items/Marc_Jacobs_Sunburst_BB_in_Pale_Blue


----------



## jun3machina

python emossed cecilia
start bid $299
20 hours to go
http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-MARC-...994?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item336071f09a


----------



## jun3machina

marc jacobs silk paisley scarfs on the outnet
$75
pink:http://www.theoutnet.com/product/210306





green:http://www.theoutnet.com/product/210287





purple:
http://www.theoutnet.com/product/210288


----------



## sneezz

Tons of SLGs!  Selling out fast!  The xl single sold out already!


----------



## jun3machina

gorgeous and rare
from a sweet, darlin' PFer too!
aubergine kate bag
BIN $135!!
http://cgi.ebay.com/SO-CUTE-Auth-Ma...892?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2309ee0014


----------



## mikoism

*Saddlery Lou Lou!* This guy bought one for his girlfriend (like, yesterday) only to come home and find out she'd just bought it for herself! Yikes!

http://newyork.craigslist.org/mnh/clo/1943196981.html

*BNWT $550 OBO
*


----------



## linhhhuynh

reposting since the price went down! Bal Harbour $375 from our tPFer!

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/fait...acobs_Bal_Harbour_Moccasin_Satchel__Ret__1275


----------



## jun3machina

PW coconut stam!
BIN $475
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Egg...633?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43a18fd469


----------



## jun3machina

gorgeous cashew stam/bannana hobo
BIN $375
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-QUI...438?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2eafc747b6


----------



## jun3machina

pink quilted hobo
BIN $289
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-LEA...914?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4cf102532a


----------



## jun3machina

icey taupe stam
$399
21 hours to go
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250691607582&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## iluvmybags

*Soft Calf Zip Clutch, Brown - gently used*
$95 BIN
or BEST OFFER
3+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Authentic-Wallet-/290473117896?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43a18c08c8


----------



## iluvmybags

19+ Hours left

*Calf Leather Padlock Hobo, Blue - gently used*
currently $82

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220663793217&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## jun3machina

cognac stella 
$199
21 hours to go
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250691601405&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT





rosen bag
start bid $150
21 hours to go
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220663828517&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT





or you can BIN one from a lovely Pfer
BIN $275 obo
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230515099085&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## iluvmybags

*"Vintage" (2002) Courtney Bag, Black - gently used*
(Jennifer Aniston & Courtney Cox carried this bag on FRIENDS!)
$69.99 BIN
or BIN

http://cgi.ebay.com/Classic-Marc-Jacobs-Black-Bag-Purse-Pink-Stitching-EUC-/360298808691?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item53e37b8573


----------



## jun3machina

love story key pouch
BIN $99
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Lov...829?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e5ae76845





MJ striped bag 
BIN $250
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Col...645?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35ac234a65





rare WHAM bag
for animal charity 
http://cgi.ebay.com/Gorgeous-Marc-M...487?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cb08dcf8f


----------



## jun3machina

rare vintage cammie in eggplant
BIn $230
http://luxury.malleries.com/authent...leather-small-shoulder-bag-i-30079-s-262.html


----------



## iluvmybags

this is actually a 1st season Grape!



jun3machina said:


> rare vintage cammie in eggplant
> BIn $230
> http://luxury.malleries.com/authent...leather-small-shoulder-bag-i-30079-s-262.html
> 
> luxury.malleries.com/imagesstyle/262_shop_images/30079-iID%7B1280641552%7D.jpg


----------



## iluvmybags

this should say $69.99 BIN
or BEST OFFER!! 



iluvmybags said:


> *"Vintage" (2002) Courtney Bag, Black - gently used*
> (Jennifer Aniston & Courtney Cox carried this bag on FRIENDS!)
> $69.99 BIN
> or BIN
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Classic-Marc-Ja...691?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item53e37b8573


----------



## iluvmybags

*Cammie, Gold (Bronze?) - gently used*
$149.99 BIN
or BEST OFFER

http://cgi.ebay.com/495-MARC-JACOBS-Cammie-Gold-Leather-Shoulder-Bag-EUC-/200517661443?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2eafc8b303


----------



## forenfinal

Fun Bar Bag! 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270630254505&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT






*12 HRs ~ $49.99*


----------



## candcpeck

Fabulous ZC from an ever Fab'er TPF'er!!!! She also has a couple of bags I wish were in my closet! 

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/yval..._Marc_Jacobs_Zip_Clutch___Red_Grey_Snake_Trim


----------



## angelnyc89

Marc Jacobs Collection @ Gilt.com 9/10 Noon


----------



## sneezz

Brunas (grey, beige, black), red stam, coral janice, black pixie, coral amber, camel amber, parrot tote, taupe kate, taller tote that looks like the bruna (don't know the name sorry) in black and grey..bunch of orchid knot bags, beige robert jennifer (purty!)...lots more.


----------



## iluvmybags

sneezz said:


> Brunas (grey, beige, black), red stam, coral janice, black pixie, coral amber, camel amber, parrot tote, taupe kate, taller tote that looks like the bruna (don't know the name sorry) in black and grey..bunch of orchid knot bags, beige robert jennifer (purty!)...lots more.




here's the link the MJ Collection Bags on Blue Fly
http://www.bluefly.com/Marc-Jacobs-Handbags-Accessories/_/N-1z1409uZ1abc/list.fly


----------



## linhhhuynh

Stella *gray/blue* (seller says it was redyed) $150 OBO

*Peacock* Stella, $280

Ursula *Kim*, $295

*Selma*, $495

^same seller, *taupe* Selma $395 OBO


----------



## jun3machina

navy single
fall 2010
BIN $525 OBO
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-LAR...383?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c1580849f


----------



## jun3machina

python cecilia
BIN $559
http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-MARC-JACOBS...647?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item519509d96f


----------



## iluvmybags

*F10 XL Single, Black - gently used (2x)*
currently $500
$600 BIN
6+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Quilted-XL-Single-Bag-Black-Lambskin-/170538321309?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27b4e0459d


----------



## iluvmybags

*Fergie Rocker Clutch, Ivory - gently used*
$25 BIN
1+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-slouch-purse-/260661077245?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cb09c64fd


----------



## iluvmybags

*"Vintage" R02 Pouchette, Black - gently used*
currently $45
$85 BIN
3+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Marc-Jacobs-bag-black-leather-/130429058452?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e5e2d7d94


----------



## iluvmybags

*R07 Mercer Flat Case/Clutch, Rose - NWT*
$99.95 BIN
or BEST OFFER
24+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOB-ROSE-LEATHER-CLUTCH-BAG-HANDBAG-NWT-295-/380265976298?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item58899e51ea


----------



## jun3machina

fuchsia mary bag
BIN $599 OBO
http://cgi.ebay.com/100-MARC-JACOBS...738?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item563e020b02


----------



## iluvmybags

*"Vintage" R02 Ltd Ed Zoe Hobo, White/Ivory/pale Pink - gently used*
currently $12.50
$95 BIN
1+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-Off-white-Large-Snakeskin-Marc-Jacobs-tote-bag-/350390130269?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5194e1165d


----------



## linhhhuynh

NWT *Violet* Single, $420 BIN one of our lovely authenticators!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-NWT-M...772?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35ac52d6c4


----------



## kateincali

Fall 2009 Black Stam
Start $750 or BIN $850
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Stam-fall-09-only-carried-few-times-/300466052903


----------



## jun3machina

bronze handy
BIN $280, start bid $199
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270631091036&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## jun3machina

bark swagger bag
start bid $200
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300464253608&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## jun3machina

robert jennifer
$895 obo
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/blac..._Quilted_Memphis_Robert_Jennifer_Bag_in_Black




same amazing seller!
robert danuta
BIN $795 obo
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/blac...BS_Quilted_Memphis_Robert_Danuta_Bag_in_Beige


----------



## forenfinal

Since I am not going to be online for the next few days ~ add to your watch lists if you like the older bags... LOVE this BAG!! =)

*2 DAYS... $39.99 NO BIDS YET...*

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160477765193&fromMakeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en


----------



## forenfinal

*Putty Elise*

*$550 BIN ~ OBO

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-Leather-ELISE-Bag-Handbag-Tote-Purse-895-/140444237309?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20b320fdfd

NAVY SUEDE LINING!



Yummy Yummy Yummy!!!*


----------



## iluvmybags

19+ Hours to go

*S07 Venetia, Light Grey - gently used*
**Rare/HTF color**
Currently $157.50 (Reserve NOT Met)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260661230235&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## mzedith

Wow ! Stam for Deal 
Marc Jacobs Patchwork Stam $425 OBO

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/BarmakianBags/items/Marc_Jacobs_Patchwork_Stam


----------



## fashion16

Please note that this bag has quite a bit of wear. The auction on ebay shows the wear in more detail.



mzedith said:


> Wow ! Stam for Deal
> Marc Jacobs Patchwork Stam $425 OBO
> 
> http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/BarmakianBags/items/Marc_Jacobs_Patchwork_Stam


----------



## fashion16

Stam w/ ostrich trim
$410.00
http://www.prelovedconsignmentboutique.com/gallery-item.php?id=199


----------



## fashion16

Orange older style MJ. $110.00
http://www.prelovedconsignmentboutique.com/gallery-item.php?id=196


----------



## ABelfor

Sorry if this was already mentioned, TONS of new stuff MBMJ & MJ at Bluefly including a gorgeous red stam!


----------



## iluvmybags

*F10 Large Single, Grey - NWT*
$675 BIN
or BEST OFFER
6+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/BNIB-MARC-JACOBS-LARGE-SINGLE-FW10-Grey-/270634035126?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f030ba7b6


----------



## kateincali

Large Python Single from an awesome PFer
$500 OBO
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/linh...obs_large_python_Single__tPF_?from=1oTNEvfvDA


----------



## kateincali

Red Cecilia
$399 BIN
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/ashi112211/items/Marc_Jacobs_Cecilia__tPF_


----------



## Awwgeez

Price Drop!
Marc Jacobs Hobo Stam!
Only 625$ From a Lovely Pf'er 
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/Ohnobird/items/Marc_Jacobs_Quilted_Leather_Stam_Hobo_in_Cashew_SALE


----------



## nascar fan

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/20469/items/18433068?from=1oTNEvfvDA

*Price drop on this beauty!!!!!!!!!!*   Sweetie-pie TPFer.

And this is that luggage brown color that seems to be so popular this season!


----------



## kateincali

Stunning Blue Stardust Cecilia from a fab TPFer!
BIN $895
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/tphaskar/items/Marc_Jacobs_Stardust_Cecilia___pristine_condition_


----------



## jun3machina

Neiman Marcus exclusive 100th Anniversary Stam from Fall 2007
start bid $349
8 hours to go, no bids
*has corner wear/ slight fading of the metallic*
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290470795545&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## iluvmybags

*R09 Python Embossed Stardust Beat Bag, Black - NWT*
$599.99 BIN
9+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/MAR-JACOBS-PYTHON-EFFECT-BEAT-QUILTED-HANDBAG-BAG-1150-/120621016112?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c1592a430


----------



## ccheng82

Classic Quilted STAM in Mouse in good condition.  $500, no bids yet

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160478044674&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## jun3machina

python beat bag!
BIN $499
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-PYT...193?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27b4f7b911


----------



## Sabinalynn

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/linhhhuynh/items/Marc_Jacobs_large_python_Single__tPF_

Gorgeous Large python single from a sweet TPFer! Lowered price!!


----------



## linhhhuynh

Eugenie for $280! *PINK* SD!!! 

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/faithann/items/NWT_Marc_Jacobs_Pink_Stardust_Eugenie__450


----------



## jun3machina

anyone need a ZC?
2006
BIN $65 OBO
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-ZIP...786?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c57622cb2


----------



## jun3machina

mbmj turquoise lambskin eyelet hobo
BIN $60
http://cgi.ebay.com/Blue-Marc-Jacobs-Handbag-/120621725906?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c159d78d2


----------



## weffendy

Fall 2010 Lacquered LZW (all NWT) $339.99 with free UPS ground shipping.

Gray:
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-GRA...468?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a0a43bb5c

The same seller also has the LZW in black and yellow.

Black: http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-BLA...163?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a0a43ae73

Yellow: http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-YEL...170?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a0a43aa92


----------



## jennytalula

Vermillion Stella! 220$
(I would snatch this up in a heartbeat if it was a Sofia&#8230
Note: Lots of penmarks on the lining

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/snowpea/items/Marc_Jacobs_Stella_in_Vermillion


----------



## linhhhuynh

amazing gorgeous* RED* NWT LZW! one of our authenticators! $299 BIN

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230526570055&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## linhhhuynh

gorgeous vintage* brown* MJ! $75
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/an_ordinary_girl/items/Marc_Jacobs_Brown_Leather_Messenger

same seller,^ *Sofia*(sp?) for $180
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/an_ordinary_girl/items/Marc_Jacobs_Chocolate_Brown_Sofia

*orange* ZC, $176
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/fash...obs_Orange_Leather_Zip_Clutch_Wallet_GUC__395

*yellow* Keypouch, $79
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/fash...COBS_YELLOW_KEY_RING_CHANGE_PURSE_COIN_WALLET


----------



## iluvmybags

*F08 Soft/Exotic Alyona, Beige - NWT*
$799.99 BIN
or BEST OFFER
6+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-MARC-JACOBS-BEIGE-LEATHER-SNAKE-DETAIL-ALYONA-BAG-/280562783372?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4152d8548c


----------



## iluvmybags

*F09 Stardust Large Zip Wallet, Black - NWT*
currently $100 (reserve not met)
$429.99 BIN
4+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Stardust-Wallet-/320590262205?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4aa4ab2fbd


----------



## iluvmybags

*MbyMJ Wristlet Clutch, Brown - gently used*
$39 BIN
or BEST OFFER
3+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Marc-Jacobs-Clutch-/230525503072?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35ac640660


----------



## jun3machina

vintage frame satchel
 30 minutes to go
$59
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300466606695&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## jun3machina

same seller
ferrari red box bag
$76
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-lea...255?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item45f5348cc7


----------



## HeartMyMJs

MbMJ Sale at 6pm.com

http://www.6pm.com/womens-marc-jacobs-handbags


----------



## linhhhuynh

NWT *Navy* TT wallet, $178
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/clar...rc_Jacobs_Totally_Turnlock_Clutch_Navy_Marine

^same seller, TT wallet *black*, $178
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/clarimond/items/Marc_by_Marc_Jacobs_Totally_Turnlock_Clutch_Black

*Black *magazine clutch $285 OBO
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/cmsg/items/Marc_by_Marc_Jacobs_Magazine_Clutch


----------



## linhhhuynh

lg NWT *Black* Single from a super blonde tPFer  $500 BIN or make offer

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120622590573&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## iluvmybags

linhhhuynh said:


> lg NWT *Black* Single from a super blonde tPFer  $500 BIN or make offer
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120622590573&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT




 I think this may have actually been carried and used


----------



## linhhhuynh

linhhhuynh said:


> lg NWT *Black* Single from a super blonde tPFer  $500 BIN or make offer
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120622590573&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT





iluvmybags said:


> I think this may have actually been carried and used



seller says: "i never actually carried the single when the mod shot was taken. i was considering taking her out to lunch (tags still attached inside bag) but instead decided to switch to carrying my cecilia since it was larger and more practical to carry. she is still NWT and unused "


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

^^ IDK if it's been owner used, but it's been baby handled...

------------------------------------------------------------------

Cute little things:

Small Cecilia in Papaya

$305 with 3 hours left.

Rocker Little Stam

BIN: $519.99


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

Pre-owned Orange LZW

$179.99 -- 1 day left and no bids


----------



## iluvmybags

*F07 Hutton Clutch, Black - gently used*
**Looks like the owner had a chain attached to the bag to be used as a shoulder bag**
Currently $375
1+ day

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200518645324&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## iluvmybags

*S09 Memphis Pouchette, Purple - gently used*
currently $275
1+ day

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150492355600&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## iluvmybags

Extremely rare, "one-of-a-kind"

*F08 Daydream Stam, Bright Navy - gently used*
currently $799
$879 BIN
9+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/MJ-Marc-Jacobs-Stam-Navy-Daydream-Silver-HW-Bag-tPF-/250698249728?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a5ec7b600


----------



## weffendy

I called Kiki Baton Rouge store this afternoon, trying to look for MJ single in red. While the red is sold out, they still have MJ single in Violet and Orange for $262 (50% off!). Their phone number is 225-767-9704.


----------



## pursemonkey

Pre-owned small blue (??) MP BIN $100 *NOTE WEAR*
http://cgi.ebay.com/Blue-leather-Ma...004?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4152e806a4


----------



## sneezz

EUC Bal Harbour from a super spunky tPFer!
18+ hrs left. Currently $167.50.  

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140453409229#ht_1251wt_920


----------



## iluvmybags

*F09 Spring Street, Purple - gently used (2x)*
$299 BIN
or BEST OFFER
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-Purple-leather-quilted-purse-satchel-large-/140455617882?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20b3cea55a


----------



## iluvmybags

*MbyMJ Standard Supply Wallet, White - previously carried*
$17.99 BIN
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-Marc-Jacobs-white-leather-wallet-/230528004899?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35ac8a3323


----------



## iluvmybags

pursemonkey said:


> Pre-owned small blue (??) MP BIN $100 *NOTE WEAR*
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Blue-leather-Ma...004?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4152e806a4



This is the Small Multi-Pocket in Electric Blue (pink suede lining) from S05


----------



## iluvmybags

*"Vintage" R02 Flat Case/Clutch, Red - gently used*
currently $40
$80 BIN
4+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Small-Marc-Jacobs-Deep-Red-Clutch-Wallet-w-Dustbag-/280563192227?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4152de91a3


----------



## iluvmybags

Only 10+ Hours to go

*Palais Royal, Blue - well loved/previously carried*
$189.99 BIN

http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-Marc-Jacobs-Palais-Royal-Jen-Blue-Tote-Handbag-/140453417606?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20b3ad1286


----------



## iluvmybags

11+ Hours to go

*MbyMJ Totally Turnlock Zip Clutch, Eggplant/Maroon/Wine(?) - gently used*
currently $39.99

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Wallet-Perfect-/230525335196?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35ac61769c


----------



## iluvmybags

18+ Hours

*R07 Patchwork Stam, Cherry Tart - NWT*
currently $599.99
$659.99 BIN

http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-AUTH-MARC-JACOBS-Cherry-Tart-Patchwork-STAM-1550-/330470759075?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4cf1979aa3


----------



## iluvmybags

21+ Hours to go

*S07 Patchwork Stam, Slate - gently used*
Currently $399

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-leather-Stam-handbag-100-authentic-/260661932835?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cb0a97323


----------



## jun3machina

pink chain tote (vintage)
BIN $150
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Gen...851?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a5ed8872b





large blue single
BIN $425
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-LAR...705?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c15b97031





navy MBMJ lady owl bag
BIN $195
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Marc-Jacob...825?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19bf91c511


----------



## pursemonkey

Gorgie Blue Stam from Fall '09 BIN $550!! This would be MINE if I had the funds! 
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Blu...619?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4cf1d36d43


----------



## iluvmybags

**RELISTED**
$600 BIN
4+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-AUTH-MARC-J...560?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4cf1d67278



iluvmybags said:


> 18+ Hours
> 
> *R07 Patchwork Stam, Cherry Tart - NWT*
> currently $599.99
> $659.99 BIN
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-AUTH-MARC-J...075?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4cf1979aa3


----------



## linhhhuynh

Siouxsie SP! on bonz for $975 OBO. stylish tPFer 
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/june...s_Sweet_Punk_Siouxsie_black_studded__2350_TPF

Paradise Marky, $195
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/torreyb/items/MARC_JACOBS_BLACK_PARADISE_MARKY_WALLET_MINT


----------



## jennytalula

eBay Germany:
Super rare Lola in Teal with Umbrella! 
Currently 42 , ends in 5 days
http://cgi.ebay.de/MARC-JACOBS-Tasc...Damentaschen&hash=item2a0a53a814#ht_614wt_920


----------



## linhhhuynh

Softy Percy Crossbody in *Cream? light pink?* $95, OBO

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/Inth...rc_Jacobs_Softy_Percy_Crossbody_Handbag_Cream


----------



## kateincali

Kirsten Quilted Bowler
BIN $350 OBO
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Kirsten-Quilted-Bowler-Black-/170543018872





Silver Eve Shopper
$299 4+ days to go
http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-MARC-JACOBS-EVE-SHOPPER-BAG-RET-1350-SOLD-OUT-/260667229079


----------



## kateincali

Price drop on a large black single from a dab TPFer
$499 OBO
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-LARGE-Single-BAG-quilted-black-TPF-NEW-TAGS-/120623954495





Stardust LZW
BIN $350 Current Bid $13.06 reserve not met
http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-Marc-Jacobs-Stardust-Large-Zip-Wallet-/320592978703


----------



## linhhhuynh

*reddish*/*orange* Sophia $200
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/honeyshrimp/items/Marc_Jacobs_Sophia_bag_AUTH_excellent_

little* silver* Stam! $450
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/jual2/items/MARC_JACOBS_LITTLE_BABY_STAM_BAG_SILVER_PATCHWORK__995_


----------



## jun3machina

black camila bag
BIN $269
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-BLA...619?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f0347fef3


----------



## jun3machina

1 hour to go
sweet PFer too!
violet marky wallet 
BIN $250 OBO
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Vio...166?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35abc53296


----------



## linhhhuynh

lg *maroon* MP, $225
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/Ohnobird/items/Marc_Jacobs_Lg_Multipocket_in_Maroon


----------



## pursemonkey

All MbMJ bags 25% off today only on Piperlime - use code 25SPREE at checkout.
http://piperlime.gap.com/browse/cat...searchRefinementMode=refine&cid=41653&sortBy=


----------



## pursemonkey

Coral Vera BIN $290 OBO - *Customer return - NOTE missing padlock* - Diego from repairs could likely send a replacement
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Ver...942?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27b52e354e


----------



## jun3machina

sunburst stam BIN $349
*note corner wear*
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Lav...058?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c578f15da


----------



## jun3machina

black first season wristlette
currently $71
12 hours to go
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150493913587&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## jun3machina

really awesome & rare sweet punk pumps
bin $159
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Stu...03972?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item3f03251ea4


----------



## kateincali

There are a lot of MJ bags on Beyond the Rack today. Prices aren't fantastically low, but maybe someone can find something they're looking for.


----------



## pursemonkey

Gorgie St. Marks Killer from a lovely PFer BIN $550!!
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-St-...535?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c5792210f


----------



## linhhhuynh

gorgeous *melrose* Stam for $750 from a sweet tPFer!

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/nws0..._HTF_Marc_Jacobs_Melrose_Stam?from=1oTNEvfvDA


----------



## iluvmybags

*F09 St Marks Lux Thrash Clutch, Black (silver HW) - gently used*
$545 BIN
or BEST OFFER
4+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150496957886&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## jun3machina

purple amber 
$228
ends in 5 minutes
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-Amb...815?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f0326db57


----------



## linhhhuynh

*black *Mercer Peet, $250
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/Barm...Jacobs_Black_Leather_Mercer_Peet___eHf_Member

SP price drop! $945
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/june...s_Sweet_Punk_Siouxsie_black_studded__2350_TPF


----------



## linhhhuynh

the Classic Q nugget (*wave* & *green*) is only $90 on Bloomies site!  
http://www1.bloomingdales.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=501967&CategoryID=17428

other deals on the MbMJ stuff too!


----------



## linhhhuynh

*petal pink* Sophia, $165

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/Barm...bs_Petal_Pink_Multipocket_Sophia___eHf_member


----------



## jun3machina

OMG! python embossed single 
if i had the funds i'd scoop this up!
BIN $450 obo
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/linhhhuynh/items/Marc_Jacobs_large_python_Single__tPF_


----------



## jun3machina

so pretty!
PW camila in peanut
BIN $300 obo
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/maggiewang430/items/EUC_MARC_JACOBS_CAMILIA_QUILTED_HANDBAG


----------



## jun3machina

crazy low price, im shocked this is still available
LE taupe zip clutch
BIN $52.25 with coupon (link on auction page)
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/coll...Marc_Jacobs_Limited_Edition_Zip_Clutch_Wallet





gorgeous cartoon paisley bag from a darlin' PFer
BIN $255
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/alamony/items/Marc_Jacobs_Cartoon_Paisley_Rage_Bag__tpf


----------



## sasquaty

PiperLime has 15% off sitewide today, includes MBMJ, enter 15SPREE


----------



## pursemonkey

May not be a steal but it's drop dead gorgeous Smoke/black leather-lined PYTHON Karen on Yoogi's Closet for $1250 *le sigh*
http://www.yoogiscloset.com/marc-jacobs-smoke-python-karen-bag.aspx


----------



## jun3machina

tie tasha bag
start bid $390
12 hours to go
http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-MARC-JACOBS...093?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c5761b4cd


----------



## linhhhuynh

*geranium *Sophia, $400! gorgeous color
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/luvs...bs_Sophia_Handbag_Geranium_Discontinued_Color

*gold* PTTM belt!! $99 OBO
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/luvsagreatdeal/items/Marc_Jacobs_Petal_to_the_Metal___gold_belt


----------



## jun3machina

small python and coated jute canvas stam
 BIN $140
http://cgi.ebay.com/Pre-Loved-Authe...798?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a0a8e6206


----------



## kateincali

^ same seller
Start bid $200 BIN $380
http://cgi.ebay.com/PreLoved-Authentic-Marc-Jacobs-Stam-Quilted-Handbag-/180565821504


----------



## jun3machina

patchwork pouch
currently $99, 4 hours to go
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260666866573&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## jun3machina

quilted bev wristlette (oatmeal?)
BIN $125
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250701379591&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## jun3machina

gorgeous leather and suede stone bag
currently $175, 4 hours to go
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160482805415&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## iluvmybags

1+ Day
*F09 St Marks Python Thrash Clutch, Taupe* - NWOT
Currently $207.50

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170543472228&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## iluvmybags

2+ hours to go

*Mini Wallet/Business Card Holder, Black - gently used*
currently $5.50

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150495409019&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## iluvmybags

*Mercer E/W Tote, Putty (?) - previously carried*
$219.99 BIN
9+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-1250-HOBO-CROSS-BODY-PURSE-HANDBAG-BAG-/150498462367?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item230a684a9f


----------



## iluvmybags

*"Vintage" (2001/02) Tumbled Leather Satchel, Wine - gently used*
currently 99 cents (Reserve not Met)
$299 BIN
8+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Mint-Marc-Jacobs-Wine-Cognac-Leather-Bag-Italy-/180564672177?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a0a7e3eb1


----------



## iluvmybags

Only 1+ Hour to Go

*F08 So Cool Elise, Plum - gently used*
currently $150

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-Marc-Jacobs-ELISE-handbag-NO-RESERVE-/300469880564?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item45f56686f4


----------



## iluvmybags

1+ Hour to go

*R08 Blake, Nude - gently used*
currently $167.50

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-Marc-Jacobs-BLAKE-NUDE-NO-RESERVE-/300469881584?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item45f5668af0


----------



## iluvmybags

1+ Hour

*MbyMJ Totally Turnlock Natasha, Grape Juice - gently used*
currently $98.99

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Purple-Totally-Turnlock-Natasha-Cross-Body-/270637149184?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f033b2c00


----------



## iluvmybags

Only 1+ Hour to go

*Small Multi-Pocket, Tangerine - gently used*
(I think this is So Cool leather)
currently $125

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-Marc-Jacobs-Multi-Pocket-RARE-Tangerine-/300469882915?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item45f5669023


----------



## iluvmybags

13+ Hours

*R09 Small Cecelia, Red - NWT*
currently $629

http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-MARC-JACOBS-CECILIA-RED-QUILTED-LEATHER-SATCHEL-BAG-/380270825862?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5889e85186


----------



## iluvmybags

18+ Hours to go

*R08 Stripes Eugenie, Peach - NWT*
currently $124.95

http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-395-MARC-JACOBS-EUGENIE-QUILTED-CLUTCH-BAG-WALLET-/130433750403?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e5e751583


----------



## iluvmybags

19+ Hours

*"Vintage" (S03) Small Double Flap Shoulder Bag, Peach/Sherbet - gently used*
currently $69

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Collection-Pushlock-Purse-/220672716607?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item33611e6f3f


----------



## sneezz

$174 only 1 left!  Bluefly lists it as camel but maybe it's saddle?

http://www.bluefly.com/Marc-by-Marc-Jacobs-camel-leather-zip-detail-cross-body-bag/cat60024/310576101/detail.fly


----------



## jun3machina

python thrash
currently $295
6 hours to go
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170543472228&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT





same seller
canvas and leather penn bag
start bid $99
ends in 5 hours
http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Marc-...473?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27b52ebc31


----------



## jun3machina

^im almost certain the thrash is REAL python, hence much more spendy than the embossed leather version....


----------



## Mad about Bags

^^ You are correct Jun! It is real python


----------



## jun3machina

someone scored!


----------



## Awwgeez

Perforated drawstring bag! 
49$ 
8+ hours to go!! 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300470445938


----------



## jun3machina

cherrytart eugenie
start bid $139
17 hours to go
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130434798057&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## jun3machina

2006 bordeaux hobo
start bid $295, BIN $340
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Sho...504?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19bfa53460


----------



## jun3machina

rare, vintage cornflower blue bag
currently $68
14 hours to go
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-100...640?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35aca02738


----------



## jun3machina

aquamarine blake, rare shade of blue and from a PFer too
BIN $249 OBO
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-BLA...408?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item230a48cc48


----------



## jun3machina

amazing blue stam, with purple edgepaint
darling PFer too
BIN $799
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/Cooper1/items/Marc_Jacobs_2009_Blue_Stam_Bag_Purple_Edge_Paint_tPF


----------



## jun3machina

black paradise marky wallet
BIN $195
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/torreyb/items/MARC_JACOBS_BLACK_PARADISE_MARKY_WALLET_MINT


----------



## linhhhuynh

*ferrari red* Venetia! $395 OBO
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/chem...rc_Jacobs_ferrari_red_venetia_bag__tpf_member

*vintage *ZC $55
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/coll...ted_Edition_Zip_Clutch_Wallet_unique_21079792

*poppy *Softy clutch $45
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/weathergirl/items/Marc_by_Marc_Jacobs_Softy_Clutch_Wallet_Poppy_GUC


----------



## sneezz

MJ black desir large single new lowered price: $440 OBO from a darling tPFer
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/linhhhuynh/items/Marc_Jacobs_large_python_Single__tPF_?from=1oTNEvfvDA


----------



## linhhhuynh

gorgeous used 1 time *berry* Blake $350

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/pandahouse/items/Marc_Jacobs_Berry_Blake_Bag_Purse_Like_New


----------



## sneezz

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/Myakieu/items/BNWT_MARC_JACOBS_SMALL_CECILIA___FUCHSIA

Same seller: patent Bordeaux single $525
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/Myakieu/items/BNWT_MARC_JACOBS__LARGE_SINGLE___PATENT_BORDEAUX


----------



## linhhhuynh

like new Blake, $320 OBO
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/custard_apple/items/AUTH_Marc_Jacobs_Blake_Satchel_Handbag__Like_New_






same seller, gorgeous amazing ZC that i'd get if i could! $100
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/custard_apple/items/AUTH_Marc_Jacobs_Pink_Zip_Clutch_Wallet


----------



## grace7

bloomingdales friends and family online today. 
 20% off, good for marc jacobs!!!
 code is fallfriend.


----------



## jun3machina

petrol icey ZC
currently $58
ends in < 45 miinutes
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=380271527421&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## sneezz

jun3machina said:


> petrol icey ZC
> currently $58
> ends in < 45 miinutes
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=380271527421&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



I hope no one here got it.  I asked seller for more pics and there is significant (IMO) wear on the corners.


----------



## jun3machina

mj pushlock cuff bracelet
BIN $29
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-thi...863?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item33614f9a2f


----------



## kateincali

Gorgeous and HTF black studded Sweet Punk Siouxsie from a stylish TPFer
Currently $285.00 with 2 1/2 hours to go 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150498013115


----------



## linhhhuynh

emerald Capra $375 OBO
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/nws07090/items/Marc_Jacobs_Emerald_Capra


----------



## linhhhuynh

^same seller, lg beige single $425 OBO
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/nws07090/items/Marc_Jacobs_Beige_Large_Single


----------



## pursemonkey

Pre-owned Bordeaux Small MP BIN $235
http://cgi.ebay.com/EUC-MARC-JACOBS...885?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item45f59f43a5


----------



## jun3machina

beautiful danuta bag!
adorable PFer too
BIN $650
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-Qui...369?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3361583b31


----------



## SarahP

B&W Cartoon Paisley Pina $285 BIN (I love mine!)
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-Bla...H_Handbags&hash=item588a2190c1#ht_8497wt_1244

imagehost.vendio.com/bin/imageserver.x/00000000/agentsterling/jacobstie2.JPG


----------



## kateincali

Coral Rio
Start Bid $589.99 $648.99 BIN
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-RIO-CORAL-HANDBAG-STYLE-C301008-NWT-/250704529840


----------



## kateincali

Heather Clutch
$129 no bids, ending 1hr 
http://cgi.ebay.com/FAB-NWT-MARC-JACOBS-Heather-CLUTCH-BAG-True-Blue-nr-/350396288253


----------



## xichic

MJ Chili Leather Black Bowler
http://www.yoogiscloset.com/marc-jacobs-barrel-bag--ww.aspx

hi ladies, saw this on Yoogi's and thought of yall.  Like new MJ bowler, super cute. $495


----------



## SarahP

xichic said:


> MJ Chili Leather Black Bowler
> http://www.yoogiscloset.com/marc-jacobs-barrel-bag--ww.aspx
> 
> hi ladies, saw this on Yoogi's and thought of yall.  Like new MJ bowler, super cute. $495




this is actually a trish--they've got it labeled wrong. Most of the pics make it look like it's the dark brown color--except for the closeup which looks like it's chili.  Anyone interested might want to ask for more pics to be certain,


----------



## tadpolenyc

SarahP said:


> this is actually a trish--they've got it labeled wrong. Most of the pics make it look like it's the dark brown color--except for the closeup which looks like it's chili.  Anyone interested might want to ask for more pics to be certain,



based on the contrasting stripe color, it's definitely dark brown.


----------



## Awwgeez

Gorgeous and Rare Mika 

http://www.bonanza.com/booths/papal..._RARE_Mika_Color_Block_Bag_S_S_08_Black__1750


----------



## iluvmybags

*F06 Hudson, Chili - gently used*
$465 BIN
or BEST OFFER
29+ DAYS

http://cgi.ebay.com/Hard-find-MARC-JACOBS-CHILI-chocolate-Hudson-/110593700103?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19bfe5f107


----------



## iluvmybags

^^Same Seller

*F06 Hudson, Chestnut - gently used*
$450 BIN
or BEST OFFER
29+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Hard-find-MARC-JACOBS-HUDSON-Perfect-FALL-/110593703017?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19bfe5fc69


----------



## iluvmybags

*F08 Soft/Exotic Elise, Dark Grey/Purple - gently used*
currently $450
$575 BIN
4+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-ELISE-RARE-Grey-w-Purple-Lizard-Trim-EUC-/200526314867?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2eb04cbd73


----------



## jun3machina

black ursula lee bag
BIN $65
http://cgi.ebay.com/March-Jacobs-Bl...321?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item255de2d381


----------



## iluvmybags

*F10 Quilted Large Zip Wallet, Black - NWOT*
$219.99 BIN
8+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-QUILTED-BLACK-LEATHER-ZIP-AROUND-WALLET-/350400268323?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item51957bc823


----------



## jun3machina

grey make-up pouuch..
BIN $24
http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-NEW-M...6?pt=US_CSA_MWA_Backpacks&hash=item2c57d77c10


----------



## jun3machina

mbmj pony beth in purple
BIN $150 OBO
http://cgi.ebay.com/MJ-MARC-JACOBS-...866?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a5f40de2a


----------



## kateincali

Satin rad clutch
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-handbag-clutch-shoulder-satin-leather-nwt-/330480652637
BIN $300





metallic clutch
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-handbag-clutch-gold-mettalic-leather-nwt-/330480654289
BIN $300


----------



## kateincali

Small red single
Start $350 BIN $385
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPII.dll?ViewItem&item=110593839270


----------



## kateincali

Graham coral python embossed crossbody
BIN $319
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPII.dll?ViewItem&item=320596931372





Silver patchwork baby stam
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPII.dll?ViewItem&item=200520869938
BIN $432.99 or $385 on http://www.bonanza.com/booths/jual2/items/MARC_JACOBS_LITTLE_BABY_STAM_BAG_SILVER_PATCHWORK__995_


----------



## kateincali

Mixed Quilted Leather Hobo from an awesome TPFer
BIN $400
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/Barma...acobs_Mixed_Quilted_Leather_Hobo___eHf_Member


----------



## kateincali

NWT Iggy Misfit
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-Iggy-Misfit-Handbag-1295-NWT-Ships-Free-/110594485604
Start $523 BIN $868


----------



## kateincali

Metallic pink O.O.C
Start 299.99
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-hot-pink-studded-shoulder-bag-w-straps-/260673094196


----------



## iluvmybags

*F05 E/W Baby Stam/Clutch, Icy Taupe - gently used*
$395 BIN
or BEST OFFER
29+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/GUAR-AUTH-795-MARC-JACOBS-BROWN-QUILTED-BAG-STAM-PURSE-/380275636054?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item588a31b756


----------



## iluvmybags

*F09 Memphis Stam, Black - NWT*
currently $750
$1200 BIN
6+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/My-NWT-MARC-JACOBS-BLACK-STAM-HANDBAG-SATCHEL-2350-00-/330480572294?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4cf22d5786


----------



## kateincali

Pre-owned small black cecilia from a fab TPFer
$650 OBO
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Small-Cecilia-black-Quilted-bag-MINT-TPF-/120629925628


----------



## kateincali

Purple Amber
0.99 start bid w/reserve or BIN $479
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Amber-Handbag-/160489256032





Blue Marky
Start $209 or $230 BIN
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-MARKY-CLUTCH-NWT-/400160832613


----------



## jun3machina

white LE stella bag
BIN $99
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Ste...826?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3361795d72


----------



## jun3machina

used portobello groovee
*has a few marks on leather*
BIN $169
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Marc-Jacob...739?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a5f461983


----------



## jun3machina

miss marc coin purse
BIN $10
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Marc-Jacob...177?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item45f5d698d9


----------



## debpie

Gorgeous Marc Jacobs 2009 Blue Stam Bag with Purple Edge Paint!  Crazy price!
$635!
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/Cooper1/items/Marc_Jacobs_2009_Blue_Stam_Bag_Purple_Edge_Paint_tPF


----------



## kateincali

Small purple single
Start $325 or BIN $395
http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-Authentic-Marc-Jacobs-Single-Purple-/220679416207





Bordeaux patent leather XL single 
Start $635.99 or BIN $699.99
http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-MARC-JACOBS-Bordeaux-Patent-Leather-XL-Single-895-/360307578732





Black patent leather large single
Start $544.99 or BIN $599.99
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-Black-Patent-Leather-Large-Single-Crossbody-/360307565533





Small purple single
Start $420 9+ days left
http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-NWT-Marc-Jacobs-SINGLE-crossbody-bag-TPF-/230535015960


----------



## mjsmurf77

Couple of Marc Jacobs boots on 6pm.com:
http://www.6pm.com/search/shoes/fil...brandNameFacet/"Marc+Jacobs"/sort/price/desc/

And a pair of MbMJ:
http://www.6pm.com/search/shoes/fil...eFacet/"Marc+by+Marc+Jacobs"/sort/price/desc/


----------



## kateincali

Black firebird wallet
BIN $395
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/Myakieu/items/BNWT_MARC_JACOBS_FIREBIRD_WALLET___BLACK


----------



## iluvmybags

ONLY 3+ HOURS LEFT!!!

*R09 Birds of Paradise Marky - NWT*
(it's listed as "New w/Defects" but I don't see anything specific)
currently $79

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290481880171&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## iluvmybags

*R02 Pouchette, Black - gently used*
$89.99 BIN
9+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-Small-Leather-Bag-Pocket-/110595457289?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19c000c109


----------



## iluvmybags

*F04 Blake, Maroon - gently used*
currently $150
$220 BIN
6+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Marc-Jacobs-Stella-Gently-used-/230535174870?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35acf79ad6


----------



## kateincali

Black little parachute stam
$479 OBO
http://cgi.ebay.com/795-AUTH-MARC-JACOBS-BLACK-PARACHUTE-LITTLE-STAM-BAG-/180571363921





Silver little parachute stam
$479 OBO
http://cgi.ebay.com/795-AUTH-MARC-JACOBS-PEWTER-PARACHUTE-LITTLE-STAM-BAG-/180571224883


----------



## kateincali

Tan and black stam
$262.19 reserve not met 1+ hour left
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190449786019


----------



## jun3machina

love story clutch in white
$30
2 hours to go
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330479216726&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## kateincali

Small Leon
Start $200 Reserve Not Met BIN $470
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-Black-Leather-Small-Leon-Retail-1250-/190453892909


----------



## kateincali

Christy Hobo in Resort Gray
$350 OBO
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/dls485/items/Marc_Jacobs_Christy_Hobo_in_Resort_Gray





Quilted Memphis Robert Danuta Bag in Beige from an awesome TPFer
$550 OBO
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/black...is_Robert_Danuta_Bag_in_Beige_unique_21441953


----------



## kateincali

Zip Clutch ZC Wallet - Icy Petrol
BIN $65
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/snowpea/items/Marc_Jacobs_Zip_Clutch_ZC_Wallet___Icy_Petrol





Zip Clutch ZC Wallet - Icy Black
BIN $95
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/snowpea/items/Marc_Jacobs_Zip_Clutch_ZC_Wallet___Icy_Black


----------



## kateincali

Red patent Alyona
$699 OBO
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/jual2/items/NWT_MARC_JACOBS_RED_ALYONA_PATENT_SATCHEL_BAG__1350_


----------



## jun3machina

light petrol lou
ends in 3 hours
$124.50
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320598530163&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## jun3machina

black PW easy wallet
BIN $157.38
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-QUI...0?pt=AU_Women_Accessories&hash=item4153758d86


----------



## browneyesblue

Stardust stam in clay!!! Retail $1450
$735 OBO
Used Twice....fab tpfer!

http://www.bonanza.com/booths/june2...bs_Stardust_Stam_in_clay__1450_used_twice_TPF


----------



## browneyesblue

Brown Camille at bluefly! $1480

http://www.bluefly.com/Marc-Jacobs-...Camille-satchel/cat20428/310680001/detail.fly


----------



## kateincali

Purple Amber
$529 OBO
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Amber-Handbag-Purple-/160491590040


----------



## jun3machina

really rare mixed media bag from resort 2006
BIN $615
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-BUR...890?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5889ba11ca


----------



## jun3machina

blue mary bag
start bid $330
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Sap...719?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a5f4b592f


----------



## weffendy

Brown Paradise Rio at bluefly.com $796

http://www.bluefly.com/Marc-Jacobs-...dded-boston-bag/cat60024/310679201/detail.fly

Black Quilted Continental wallet $340

http://www.bluefly.com/Marc-Jacobs-...tinental-wallet/cat60024/310684601/detail.fly

Brown Leather Continental Wallet $340

http://www.bluefly.com/Marc-Jacobs-...tinental-wallet/cat60024/310680201/detail.fly

Brown Paradise Kate $760

http://www.bluefly.com/Marc-Jacobs-brown-leather-Kate-shoulder-bag/cat60024/310679701/detail.fly


----------



## jun3machina

rasberry palaise bag
$100
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330479232139&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## jun3machina

indigo ines
$399
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320599076213&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## DeliciousKiwi

Marc by Marc Jacobs Quilty Q Classic Aidan 
$348.60
http://www.zappos.com/marc-by-marc-jacobs-quilty-q-classic-aidan-bone


----------



## DeliciousKiwi

is it safe to buy from bananza? 

I love this one 

http://www.bonanza.com/booths/nws07090/items/Marc_Jacobs_Capra___HTF_Emerald_


----------



## indi3r4

^

*Black Memphis Stam*
Current bid of $750
ends in 8 hrs
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330480572294&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## indi3r4

*Gorgeous and from current season sold by a Fab TPFer!
Dark Grey XL Single*
BIN $634.99 OBO
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBSF10-...egoryZ63852QQcmdZViewItem?rvr_id=151826930030


----------



## Luv n bags

If I didn't have one in a similar color already, I would be all over this!
Berry Little Stam - $635 obo..

http://www.bonanza.com/booths/jual2/items/MARC_JACOBS_QUILTED_LITTLE_BABY_STAM_BAG_BERRY_PURPLE


----------



## jun3machina

super cute stuff from one of my favorite, stylish PFer's

grey/silver MJ collection sunnies
currently $19.50
1 day left
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230534457161


----------



## jun3machina

damn! i want this!! 
really cute MBMJ coat
$109 start bid
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230534458654&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## jun3machina

violet sophia
slight edge wear
$25 a STEAL!
http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-MARC-...857?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4aa53188e9


----------



## jun3machina

frog bag
$29
ends in 1.5 hours
*small stain on back, could most likely be drycleaned since the fabric part is nylon*
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-Wom...808?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a0ad0e950


----------



## jun3machina

pink hobo
BIN $279
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-LEA...266?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5adc1889aa





this is kinda pricey, but i dont think i have ever seen one before 
purple python stam
$1299 obo
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Des...657?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item45f2b211c9


----------



## jun3machina

bonanzle deals galore! 

grey silvana
from a wonderful PF mod!
BIN $350
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/DPruitt/items/Marc_Jacobs_Quilted_Grey_Silvana_Hobo_Purse_Bag





gorgeous satin cartoon paisley bag
BIN $245
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/alamony/items/Marc_Jacobs_Cartoon_Paisley_Rage_Bag__tpf





gorgeous emerald blake from another wonderful PFer
BIN $375 obo
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/ketagyrl/items/Best_Offer__EUC_MARC_JACOBS_Emerald_Green_Blake





same seller ^ has an amazing canary ZC and bordeaux key pouch too

ZC $219
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/ketagyrl/items/NWT_Auth_MARC_JACOBS_Canary_Yellow_Zip_Clutch_Wallet






keypouch $69
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/ketagyrl/items/NWT_MARC_JACOBS_Coin_Pouch_in_Bordeaux


----------



## jun3machina

more deals:

violet marky BIN $230
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/MmHmluvthatstuff/items/Marc_Jacobs_Violet_Fall_09_Quilted_Marky





fuschia cecilia
BIN $550
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/Myakieu/items/BNWT_MARC_JACOBS_SMALL_CECILIA___FUCHSIA


----------



## iluvmybags

18+ hours to go

*F05 Quilted Zip Clutch, Icy Taupe - used*
**Looks like the lining may be ripped and the zipper gets stuck**
currently $5.50 (Reserve Not Met)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320598210943&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## iluvmybags

*F02 Zoe Bag, Ivory - gently used*
currently $59.99
1+ day

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250706899408&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## jun3machina

iluvmybags said:


> 18+ hours to go
> 
> *F05 Quilted Zip Clutch, Icy Taupe - used*
> **Looks like the lining may be ripped and the zipper gets stuck**
> currently $5.50 (Reserve Not Met)
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320598210943&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


did you get zipper pics on this? looks kinda fishy to me...


----------



## jun3machina

MBMJ mushroom hobo red
 BIN $119
http://cgi.ebay.com/Sexy-Jumbo-MARC...088?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e5ee1c480





PW slate rachel bag
$259
http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-MARC-JACOB...121?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cb1653e79


----------



## pursemonkey

Black snake embossed SD Beat Bag BIN $495!
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-bla...428?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2eb085b994


----------



## linhhhuynh

gorgeous Sophia, $150 OBO
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/dd5776/items/Marc_Jacobs_Sofia_bag___grey__excellent_condition


----------



## linhhhuynh

^same seller, beautiful NWT Blake $425 OBO (be my bag twin!)
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/dd5776/items/Marc_Jacobs_Blake_bag___black__new_with_tags


----------



## linhhhuynh

NWT baby stam $848 OBO, coupon available for $763 (kinda pricey IMO but it's sooo pretty...)
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/coutu..._Jacobs_Teal__Green_Leather_Baby_Stam_Handbag


----------



## linhhhuynh

price drop! Bal Harbour $425 OBO, coupon for $382!! one of my fav tPFers
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/faith..._EUC_Marc_Jacobs_Bal_Harbour_Moccasin_Satchel


----------



## linhhhuynh

great deal on a TT tote! $80
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/YFan/items/Marc_by_Marc_Jacobs_Totally_Turnlock_Tote__new_lower_price_


----------



## linhhhuynh

wallets, pouches, clutches!

coin purse, $45
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/stylediva2007/items/New_Authentic_Marc_Jacobs_Navy_Leather_Coin_Purse






Sweetie Pouch, $115 OBO
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/amy_ncdog/items/Marc_Jacobs_Sweetie_Pouch_in_Dark_Plum_MINT






PW wallet, $99 OBO
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/Handb...Jacobs_Collection_Patchwork_Medium_Wallet_tPF






my favorite: PW Keypouch $60
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/Munchkin1206/items/AUTH_Marc_Jacobs_Patchwork_Black_Key_Pouch_NWOT


----------



## jun3machina

BBOS private sale
stones clutch $325
http://www.bagborroworsteal.com/han...h/23069/1761/15163&posRow=11&posCol=0&page=1#


----------



## kateincali

relist
R06 burgundy mixed media
BIN $615
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-BURGUNDY-LEATHER-CLUTCH-PURSE-/380278008158


----------



## kateincali

Pink patent Stella
$445 OBO
http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Marc-Jacobs-bag-Stella-pink-violet-875-SO-NICE-/150505499709


----------



## linhhhuynh

EV Hillier, $230!! (i totally love this color....)
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/sblack01/items/Marc_Jacob_Hillier_Violet


----------



## kateincali

MBMJ yellow patent leather hobo
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Patent-Leather-YELLOW-handbag-Hobo-w-chain-/320602497727
BIN $39.99


----------



## kateincali

2005 icey taupe leather zip clutch
$120 OBO
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/papalima/items/MARC_JACOBS_2005_icey_TAUPE_leather_zip_clutch_RARE_TPF


----------



## linhhhuynh

faridah $150
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/Myakieu/items/MARC_BY_MARC__FARIDAH__DENIM


----------



## linhhhuynh

Hillier $325 OBO
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/black...cobs_Dr_Q_Hillier_Hobo_Bag_Black_w__Gold_Hard


----------



## linhhhuynh

Mercer Sophia $350 OBO
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/dd577...cer_Sofia_shoulder_bag___chestnut__like_new_c


----------



## linhhhuynh

TT Clutch/Wallet $69.10 OBO
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/pinch...s_Totally_Turnlock_Leather_Flap_Clutch_Wallet


----------



## linhhhuynh

TT Posh BIN $375
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Marc-Jacob...720?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43a2410fd8


----------



## linhhhuynh

so cute! NWT Rosie Ukita  BIN $345, 1+ day at $309 no bids
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-MBM...191?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item53e40168d7


----------



## DeliciousKiwi

NWT Marc Jacobs Totally Turnlock Double Flaps Clutch
$199.95 no bid


----------



## sneezz

http://www.bluefly.com/Marc-by-Marc-Jacobs-turquoise-leather-zip-detail-cross-body-bag/cat60024/310576001/detail.fly


----------



## kateincali

Black Leon
$400 OBO
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-Black-Leather-Small-Leon-Retail-1250-/190456058304





Blue baby cecilia
BIN $299.99
http://cgi.ebay.com/New-MARC-JACOBS-Baby-CECILIA-Handbag-Blue-875-/160493021410





Heather clutch
BIN $159.99
http://cgi.ebay.com/495-NWT-MARC-JACOBS-Blue-Gold-CLUTCH-BAG-Sold-Out-/230537745019


----------



## kateincali

Topaz stam
BIN $575
http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-MARC-JACOBS-RARE-TOPAZ-QUILTED-LEATHER-STAM-1-395-/150506129188





Ivory baby cecilia
BIN $299.99
http://cgi.ebay.com/New-MARC-JACOBS-Baby-CECILIA-Handbag-Ivory-875-/160492835041


----------



## kateincali

XL Grey Single
Currently $255 with 4+ days left BIN $525
http://cgi.ebay.com/795-MARC-JACOBS-XL-Extra-Large-Single-Dark-Grey-/220682203153


----------



## selmom07

This bag is troubling to me because it shows two different linings and appears to be stock photos, other than the one photo of the brown lining. It also says there is a key ring under the zipper pocket, but I don't think the topaz Stam from Fall 06 had that. (The lighter lining shot does not have a key ring.)



faith_ann said:


> Topaz stam
> BIN $575
> http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-MARC-JACOBS-RARE-TOPAZ-QUILTED-LEATHER-STAM-1-395-/150506129188


----------



## Awwgeez

selmom07 said:


> This bag is troubling to me because it shows two different linings and appears to be stock photos, other than the one photo of the brown lining. It also says there is a key ring under the zipper pocket, but I don't think the topaz Stam from Fall 06 had that. (The lighter lining shot does not have a key ring.)




It looks like she is using one interior shot from topaz, and one from a teal stam.


----------



## kateincali

Oops sorry, I didn't notice that. I'll message the seller, maybe she got her listings confused or something


----------



## kateincali

Sorry for the chat, I tried editing my last post but the time expired while I was typing. Anyway, since questions arose here, I guess it's only fair to post her response here as well



> Hi! They are correct. I updated the listing, this topaz Stam does not have the key ring, that was on the newer versions.
> 
> The lining is the khaki, I couldn't get the font to show up when I used the flash on the tag picture. That is why the lining looks reddish.



And back to deals...
Beige Rosen
1 Bid $99 2 hours to go
http://cgi.ebay.com/900-MARC-JACOBS-HANDBAG-BEIGE-LEATHER-SATCHEL-HANDBAG-/220679497301


----------



## weffendy

Red Quilted Baby Stam - bluefly.com $636 (20% off)

http://www.bluefly.com/Marc-Jacobs-...le-Stam-handbag/cat60024/309728101/detail.fly


----------



## kateincali

Marc by Marc Jacobs Petal to the Metal rust pochette
BIN $195
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Marc-Jacobs-Petal-Metal-pochette-TPF-/150506438918





Emerald Flap tassel backpack
BIN $225
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/Barma...cobs_Emerald_Flap_tassel_backpack__eHf_Member


----------



## iluvmybags

*"Vintage" (2001/02) Satchel, Caramel - gently used*
currently $100
$200 BIN
4+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-small-leather-bowler-bag-caramel-/320603232057?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4aa5711739


----------



## jun3machina

no clue what the official name is, but im assuming this is a rare lil gem from the safety pin line only available for the overseas market? 

fuschia safety pin wallet bag
currently $81, 15 hours left
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120629951667&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## kateincali

^ It's just called the frame wallet sequined purse. 

Marc by Marc Jacobs Petal to Metal Natasha mini in cement
Current Bid $26 4+ days left BIN $180
http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-Marc-Marc-Jacobs-Petal-Metal-Natasha-mini-/320603359058


----------



## pursemonkey

Shoptwigs Insider Sale
20% off using code INSIDER20
http://www.shoptwigs.com/Marc-Jacobs


----------



## jun3machina

material girl black clutch
$199
http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-MARC-JACOBS...440?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5195959610






butterscotch cammie
currently $33
1 hour + left
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-Bei...069?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20b43fe25d


----------



## kateincali

There's some MJ and MBMJ on YOOX's Sample Sale


----------



## iluvmybags

*F08 Soft/Exotic Alyona, Beige - NWOT*
$899 BIN
9+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-python-Alyona-Tote-Purse-HandBag-sac-bag-/120633862291?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c1656a893


----------



## Sabinalynn

Jen in great condition!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Bla...555?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item415392d373


----------



## DeliciousKiwi

Marc Jacobs 

***Posting your own auctions is not allowed***


----------



## Luv n bags

Yummy!  A yellow laquered zip wallet - $339.00 BIN!

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-YEL...836?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a0b170e74


----------



## jun3machina

pewter wristlette
$75
6 hours to go
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-PEW...934?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4cf2385a6e


----------



## jun3machina

mercer peet bag
$250
1 hour to go
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280572793166&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## sneezz

Rather than post each one individually here is the entire collection on the site:

Dark grey westside, pink SD python embossed baby stam, red quilted baby stam:

http://www.bluefly.com/Marc-Jacobs-Handbags-Accessories/_/N-1z1409uZ1abc/list.fly


----------



## linhhhuynh

Love Story clutch, $175
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/Barma...s_Love_Story_Hearts_Clutch___eHf_Forum_Member


----------



## linhhhuynh

pushlock satchel? no idea what it's called  $475
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/Barma...ck_Leather_Pushlcok_Satchel__eHf_forum_member


----------



## linhhhuynh

Venetia, $295
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/snowpea/items/Marc_Jacobs_Rare_Bordeaux_Venetia___Nappa_Leather


----------



## linhhhuynh

Mika, $900 OBO
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/papal..._RARE_Mika_Color_Block_Bag_S_S_08_Black__1750


----------



## linhhhuynh

Bonnie (this is so cute! it's like Stam + Cecilia ) 5+ days, $31 reserve not met, BIN $875
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-Qui...271?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27b5b859df


----------



## linhhhuynh

Alyona, $665 BIN
http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-MARC-JACOBS...056?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2eb0a1f2b0


----------



## linhhhuynh

PW cosmetic case, $235 BIN OBO (i want....someone buy it please)
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Cos...544?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f03f24868


----------



## jun3machina

ridiculously gorgeous MIKA bag
from one of my most favorite PFer's ever!
BIN $899 OBO
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/papal..._RARE_Mika_Color_Block_Bag_S_S_08_Black__1750


----------



## iluvmybags

Wow - I can't believe this is still available!!

*F06 Hudson, Chili - gently used*
$495 

http://www.bonanza.com/booths/alamony/items/Marc_Jacobs_FW06_striping_Hudson_in_Chili__Rare__tpf


----------



## DeliciousKiwi

Marc Jacobs sale up to 50%  at www.nordstrom.com 

http://shop.nordstrom.com/c/marc-by-marc-jacobs/womens-handbags?origin=brandindex


----------



## DeliciousKiwi

MARC BY MARC JACOBS 'Totally Turnlock - Percy' Crossbody Bag Peacock color 

$98 50$ off 

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/3138001?origin=related-3138001-0-0-2


----------



## DeliciousKiwi

Totally Turnlock Zip Clutch Shock Orange color 

$138 
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...d=34HOBND0QAZUACQAAKRRABY?itemId=prod99070242


----------



## DeliciousKiwi

Marc By Marc Jacobs Pretty Nappa Pearlie Bag 

$139

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Marc-Jacob...271?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27b521a7bf


----------



## kateincali

*Reduced* Marc Jacobs Blue Krazy Kord Rose Bag
$70 OBO not including coupon
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/colleenkay73/items/Reduced__Marc_Jacobs_Blue_Krazy_Kord_Rose_Bag_Rare


----------



## pursemonkey

NWOT Yellow Desir http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Pyt...2?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4153a7e242SD Beat Bag BIN $575


----------



## sneezz

http://www.yoogiscloset.com/marc-jacobs-little-stam-bag--hh.aspx


----------



## sneezz

http://www.yoogiscloset.com/marc-jacobs-calfskin-patchwork-eugenie-clutch-bag-n.aspx


----------



## jun3machina

ozzie bag $299
1 day left
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200530331371&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## a love story

If you like peacock, bloomingdales.com has the Hillier, and some wallets and such on sale.


----------



## crystal-d

Marc Jacob Hillier Violet (used)
180 OBO!!!!!!!!
This color is HOT!!!!!
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/sblack01/items/Marc_Jacob_Hillier_Violet__used_


----------



## cralleycat

MBMJ Cherry Patent Faridah $99.00 no bids.. 11 hours left

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Marc-Total...006?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e5f028ace


----------



## kateincali

Small Fuchsia Cecilia 
$400 OBO
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/shoshiaf/items/Marc_Jacobs_Small_Cecilia_in_Fuchsia___Quilted_Leather


----------



## kateincali

MJ Collection on Gilt today at 12 ET


----------



## kateincali

Chocolate Patchwork Stam 
$400 OBO
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/shoshiaf/items/Marc_Jacobs_Chocolate_Patchwork_Stam


----------



## jun3machina

very very rare lola tote bag!
i think the color is curry?
start bid $199
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150505645452&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## kateincali

Purple metal check 
$335 OBO
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Marc-Jacobs-Metal-Check-Groovee-Purple-Gold-598-/200532937835


----------



## linhhhuynh

MP $300 OBO
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/ketagyrl/items/EUC_MARC_JACOBS_Small_Multipocket_in_Rare_Amethyst


----------



## linhhhuynh

Natasha, BIN $300
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-MARC-JACOB...651?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a0b2ef2eb


----------



## linhhhuynh

Asa, starting bids (none ATM) $300, BIN $340
http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-MARC-JACOBS...026?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item588a76b362


----------



## linhhhuynh

Tribal Pixie! i love this bag... starting bid $50 (none ATM) BIN $220
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-MARC-JACOB...059?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item255e410b93

*stock photo, but description says never used. might wanna ask for pics if you're interested


----------



## linhhhuynh

gorgeous!!  $750 OBO
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/papal...__Marc_Jacobs_St_Marks_Lux_Bag_F_W_2009__1295


----------



## linhhhuynh

great stuff from a fav tPFer 

gorgeous NWT Jennifer $500 OBO
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/perfu...c_Marc_Jacobs_Quilted_Jenifer_Satchel_Bag_NWT






ZC, $150 OBO
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/perfu...IC_MARC_JACOBS_LEATHER_WALLET_ZIP_CLUTCH__TPF


----------



## sasquaty

Bluefly is having 10% off today, includes the MJ items


----------



## indi3r4

*Black Stardust Stam*
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-STA...068?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item45f630c274
BIN $899.99
4++ days


----------



## indi3r4

*Grey LZW*
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280576863995&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
BIN $219
4++ days


----------



## linhhhuynh

gorgeous SD Eugenie!! $330 OBO
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/faithann/items/NWT_Marc_Jacobs_Pink_Python_Embossed_Stardust_Eugenie


----------



## EMMY

MJ THE 'CHIC' BAG
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/gingarita/items/Marc_Jacobs_Chic_cream_brand_new_tag_on


----------



## EMMY

Found two more...

URSULA
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/gingarita/items/Marc_Jacobs_Ursula_quilted_bowler_bag_new_

MJ CAMILLA
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/gingarita/items/Marc_Jacobs_Camilla_Tan_Like_new_


^These are the real deal!


----------



## linhhhuynh

ZC (i think peacock?) no bids, 9+ days @ $125, BIN $175
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Wal...312?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item255e4f2dc0


----------



## iluvmybags

*F06 Zip Bowler, Chili - pre-owned*
currently $149
$299 BIN
6+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-brown-wine-leather-handbag-BEAUTIFUL-/310263857474?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item483d2ac142


----------



## iluvmybags

*R07 "Original" Cecelia, Papaya - gently used*
$599.99 BIN
or BEST OFFER
9+ hours

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-CECILIA-LEATHER-SATCHEL-PAPAYA-/140468611282?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20b494e8d2


----------



## linhhhuynh

MP $150 BIN OBO
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-ITA...535?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f04288ee7


----------



## iluvmybags

Tempting!!

*F08 Carter Coco, Shark Grey - gently used*
currently .99 (reserve not met)
$325 BIN
6+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Marc-Jacobs-Gray-Carter-Coco-EUC-/270653187042?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f042fe3e2


----------



## iluvmybags

*Leather "Sweetie" Pouch, Pink - NWT*
$149.99 BIN
or BEST OFFER
29+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-Pink-Leather-Sweetie-Pouch-NWTS-Retail-295-/270653130864?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f042f0870


----------



## iluvmybags

*Susannah Hobo, Brownish/Maroon (Wine ?) - gently used*
$219 BIN
or BEST OFFER
29+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-MARC-JACOBS-XL-BUCKET-MAROON-BR-HOBO-BAG-/270653094375?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f042e79e7


----------



## iluvmybags

*S09 Paradise Vera, Coral - gently used*
**Missing Padlock** (can probably get replacement from MJ Repairs)
$175 BIN
29+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Vera-Coral-Paradise-Crossbody-Bag-/180577696903?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a0b44fc87


----------



## jun3machina

black stardust rock bag
BIN $350
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Bla...777?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43a2a367d9


----------



## restless57

Second markdown at Zappos for MbMJ red,black and white flats  ($172.50) :

http://www.zappos.com/marc-by-marc-jacobs-606184-ivory-red-black


----------



## kateincali

Salmon Elise
Start $299 BIN $349
http://cgi.ebay.com/895-MARC-JACOBS-ELISE-LEATHER-BAG-SALMON-NEWDef-/290491667219





Taupe Large Single
$225 one bid
http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Marc-Jacobs-The-Large-Single-Taupe-625-00-/120638039160


----------



## kateincali

Safari Pouchette Printed Bag
Start $325 BIN $375
http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Marc-Jacobs-Zebra-Ponyskin-Leather-Handbag-/200535101710


----------



## linhhhuynh

baby Stam $300 OBO
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/ketagyrl/items/EUC_MARC_JACOBS_Metallic_Purple_Baby_Stam







^same seller, ZC $219
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/ketagyrl/items/NWT_Auth_MARC_JACOBS_Canary_Yellow_Zip_Clutch_Wallet


----------



## linhhhuynh

python embossed single $425
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/snowpea/items/Marc_Jacobs_Python_Embossed_Large_Single


----------



## linhhhuynh

Blake w/ gorgeous hot pink lining  $350 OBO
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/fashi..._Taupe_Blake_Handbag_Purse__pink_interior_tPF


----------



## linhhhuynh

Sweetie Pouch, BIN $150
http://cgi.ebay.com/BNWT-MARC-JACOB...635?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c5849770b


----------



## iluvmybags

an MJ "Lot" (I think this is a pretty good deal!)

*R07 Mercer Parker, Lavender - gently used*
*Soft Calf Zip Clutch, White - gently used*
*MJ Collection Sunglasses w/case - previously worn*
(plus a Dior bracelet)

currently $100
$275 BIN
6+ days
http://cgi.ebay.com/Lot-Marc-Jacobs-leather-purse-wallet-sunglasses-/160497933604?pt=US_Sunglasses&hash=item255e6c1d24


----------



## linhhhuynh

jun3machina said:


> black stardust rock bag
> BIN $350
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Bla...777?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43a2a367d9



relisted: http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Bla...058?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43a2aaeeba


----------



## iluvmybags

*BLUE FLY*

*S10 Aztek Small Beatnik, Black/White *
$956 (originally $1195)

http://www.bluefly.com/Marc-Jacobs-black-and-white-basketwoven-leather-shoulder-bag/cat60024/310064101/detail.fly


----------



## cooper1

Gorgeous *Bordeaux Patchwork Stam* from an excellent PF'er!!!
(not my auction!)
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-RAR...521?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4aa5bea881


----------



## iluvmybags

*Original 1st Season (2001/02) Cammie, Grape - gently used*
currently $230
$280 BIN
9+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Marc-Jacobs-Eggplant-Leather-Small-Shoulder-B-/110603003326?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19c073e5be


----------



## iluvmybags

*F10 Quilted Large Single, Black - NWT*
$295 BIN
29+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-The-Large-Single-Shoulder-Bag-/280580040857?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4153dfa899


----------



## linhhhuynh

Venetia, $375 BIN OBO
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-VEN...902?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4153e0394e


----------



## linhhhuynh

LZW, start bid $200, BIN $230
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-LAR...931?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f043feceb


----------



## linhhhuynh

more peacock! pocket satchel, $215 OBO
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/Duffy76/items/Authentic_Marc_Jacobs_Pocket_Satchel___Peacock


----------



## jun3machina

really rare slate alfred bag!
currently $160
6 hours to go
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230540072049&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## jun3machina

purple stardust cecilia!!
$600
6 hours left
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330486390231&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## jun3machina

LE toffee cammie
BIN $149
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=360313125638&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT







gorgeous vermillion stella bag!!
sweet PFer to boot
BIN $200
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280579370786&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## angelnyc89

@ EmphaticNYC.com

MbMJ:
http://www.emphaticnyc.com/index.php?manufacturers_id=86&osCsid=64f521d432cb19cbc524769eef355953

MJ:
http://www.emphaticnyc.com/index.php?manufacturers_id=206&osCsid=64f521d432cb19cbc524769eef355953


----------



## linhhhuynh

Ursula! leather lined... $220 OBO
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/faithann/items/Marc_Jacobs_Black_Patent_Ursula_Lee_Flap_Bag_Ret___995


----------



## jun3machina

um hello! 
might want to request a season tag picture, but this is a helluva deal
BIN $300
cherrytart PW klein bag
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...11999&_sacat=See-All-Categories&_fvi=1&_rdc=1


----------



## Luv n bags

Rare!  Chestnut striping zip bowler with teal leather lining - $650 obo!

http://www.bonanza.com/booths/antea...Jacobs_Striping_Zip_Chestnut_Zip_bowler__RARE


----------



## jun3machina

really rare early zoe satchel
start bid $99
13 hours to go
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-lea...830?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c1685add6


----------



## jun3machina

CP tank
from ugly betty
$53
http://cgi.ebay.com/UGLY-BETTY-BETT...?pt=US_CSA_WC_Shirts_Tops&hash=item255e4ab3d8





they also have a dress
$53
13 hours to go too
http://cgi.ebay.com/UGLY-BETTY-BETT...0751?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item2a0b352d0f


----------



## iluvmybags

17+ Hours to go

*F08 Daydream Stam, Black - gently used*
**Leather Lined**
Currently $500

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330486728914&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## iluvmybags

*"Vintage" (2003/04) Pouchette, red - gently used*
currently $75 
$100 BIN
5+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120638276385&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

img1.sellersourcebook.com/users/51871/dsp_pusrses_007.jpg


----------



## linhhhuynh

lots of peacock lately! Blake, $285
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/snowpea/items/Marc_Jacobs_Blake_in_Peacock


----------



## linhhhuynh

Stella, $200 OBO
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/hannahbananab/items/Marc_Jacobs_Stella_in_Green_Open_to_Trades_


----------



## linhhhuynh

Venetia, start bid $300 BIN $350
http://cgi.ebay.com/975-MARC-JACOBS...424?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43a2b329a0


----------



## kateincali

whiskey perforated drawstring
Currently $34 w/bids BIN $625
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-whiskey-perforated-drawstring-bag-995-TPF-/150511692366


----------



## jun3machina

petal pink cammie
BIN $34
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-Lt-...909?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item588a9f4d75


----------



## kateincali

Gorgeous Beige Stardust Python Embossed Beat Bag from an awesome PFer
$750 OBO
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/Olivi...Beige_Stardust_Python_Embossed_Beat_Bag_NWT__


----------



## kateincali

Ursula Small Bowler in Red Lobster
$272 OBO
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/Olivi...Ursula_Small_Bowler_in_Red_Lobster_HTF____TPF


----------



## kateincali

Gold LZW
$299.99 OBO
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/stylediva2007/items/New_Marc_Jacobs_Zip_Clutch_Wallet


----------



## pursemonkey

Black Jumbo Waves Wrath Bag (I believe this was a boutique exclusive) $650 OBO and from a lovely PFer!! 
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/black...c_Marc_Jacobs_Wrath_Bag_in_Black___RARE_style


----------



## thithi

yummy yellow classic hobo from a fabulous pfer... $300 obo






http://www.bonanza.com/booths/Ihear...c_Jacobs_Leather_Hobo_Purse___butter_yellow__


----------



## linhhhuynh

Sophia, $225! OBO
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/blackonmaroon/items/Authentic_Marc_Jacobs_Sophia_Bag_in_Grey


----------



## mjsmurf77

A ton of new bags added at yoox.com, including rare Memphis clutch, few St Marks and safety pin bags:

http://www1.yoox.com/YOOX/MARC+JACO...ll/A/tskay/3FD17CD7/dept/women/abt/yooxloves#


----------



## iluvmybags

mjsmurf77 said:


> A ton of new bags added at yoox.com, including rare Memphis clutch, few St Marks and safety pin bags:
> 
> http://www1.yoox.com/YOOX/MARC+JACO...ll/A/tskay/3FD17CD7/dept/women/abt/yooxloves#




the link doesn't work --
for some reason, the links from Yoox always seem to come up broken!!
(FYI -- the Memphis clutch is from R09 and it's a little different than the ones from S09)


----------



## iluvmybags

*"Vintage" (2001/02) Small Bag, Maroon/Bordeaux/Red - gently used*
currently $25
$40 BIN
6+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/vintage-Marc-Jacobs-maroon-leather-purse-/160498847907?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item255e7a10a3


----------



## linhhhuynh

2 Baby Cecilias, ea. $300 OBO (same seller)

http://cgi.ebay.com/New-MARC-JACOBS...410?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item255e2128e2






http://cgi.ebay.com/New-MARC-JACOBS...041?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item255e1e50e1


----------



## iluvmybags

*Large Single, Beige - gently used*
$525 BIN
or BEST OFFER
4+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Beige-Marc-Jacobs-Single-Bag-Large-/270655581567?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f04546d7f


----------



## iluvmybags

*"Vintage" (2003) Sophia, Seafoam - NWT*
currently $99.99
$125 BIN
6+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-MARC-JACOBS-SOPHIA-Seafoam-RARE-BAG-/330489827934?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4cf2ba925e


----------



## linhhhuynh

Hobo Stam, $400 OBO
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/Ohnobird/items/Marc_Jacobs_Black_Hobo_Stam


----------



## linhhhuynh

Rana Frog Pouch, $400 BIN
http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-Marc-Jacob...590?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3362158516


----------



## kateincali

Patchwork Lou
BIN $419
http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-MARC-JACOBS-Lou-Patchwork-Shoulder-Hand-Bag-1395-/320609640779


----------



## chibi_ichigo

Totally Turnlock Helena Satchel on sale at Nordstrom.
$179.97


http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/3137997?origin=category&siteId=BolFSqx4S4U-c2MzT4G567gJsjTi4Ezmdw


----------



## kateincali

Spearmint Multi Pocket
$129 reserve not met
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Multi-Pocket-Leather-Hobo-Bag-Spearmint-/290493373105


----------



## iluvmybags

21+ Hours to go

*F04 Pom Pom Tote, White - gently used*
currently $150

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260681719291&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## dbeth

Nordstrom Rack Mission Valley in San Diego has two Debbies. One is grey and one is navy. $409, retails at $695.  I wanted the navy so bad, but I know I'll never use it since it's so small.


----------



## kateincali

Violet Bruna
BIN $450 OBO
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-VIOLET-BRUNA-HANDBAG-EUC-/160499679184





Pretty Nappa Pearlie
BIN $139
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Marc-Jacobs-Pretty-Nappa-Pearlie-Bag-/170558957628





Beige Beat Bag
BIN $550.99
http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Marc-Jacobs-Beat-Handbag-Purse-Shoulder-Bag-1150-/190461379476


----------



## kateincali

Large Red Single
$357 w/bids 1 hour 55 min to go
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Red-Quilted-Large-W-gold-Hardware-Handbag-/110601928800


----------



## jun3machina

TOPAZ stam from a sweetie of a PFer!
BIN $675 OBO
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-Rar...536?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35ad894e50


----------



## sneezz

Most of the cute stuff is gone already, sorry I was slow to read my emails. ush:


----------



## iluvmybags

*F09 St Marks Lux, Black w/Silver HW - NWT*
$899.99 BIN
6+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/STARDUST-STUDS-Marc-Jacobs-Blk-Python-Bag-F09-1295NWT-/190462713513?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c58765ea9


----------



## iluvmybags

(Tempting!!  I kinda miss mine!!)
15+ Hours to go

*S08 Mercer EW Tote, Navy - NWT*
currently $395

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280579868376&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## iluvmybags

21+ Hours to go

*Large Multi-Pocket, Taupe - gently used*
currently $81

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250716650614&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## iluvmybags

21+ Hours to go

*F07 Julianne, Bordeaux - gently used*
currently $200 (reserve not met)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=350407071128&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## iluvmybags

23+ Hours to go

*R09 Lisa Hobo, Red - NWOT*
**minor defects from handling in store**
currently $76 (NO Reserve!)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320606778703&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## iluvmybags

23+ Hours to go

*"Vintage" (F02) Original Multi-Pocket, Red - gently used*
(tumbled calf leather)
currently $75.95

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280580082010&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## iluvmybags

*Small Shoulder Bag, Blue - gently used*
currently $20.50
1+ day

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130446878127&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## sneezz

Quite a few MJs!

Robert Jennifer, Stella, a few MPs, Owen, Kate hobo, Daydream hobo, Anouk, Cammie.


----------



## kateincali

retro bag
bin $249
http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-AUTH-MARC-JACOBS-LEATHER-SUEDE-MESSENGER-RETRO-BAG-/250719376840






Salmon Elise
Start $299 BIN $349.00
http://cgi.ebay.com/895-MARC-JACOBS-ELISE-LEATHER-BAG-SALMON-NEWDef-/290494473871


----------



## jun3machina

marc jacobs ROCK stardust bag
currently $285
8 minutes left!
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Bla...058?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43a2aaeeba


----------



## jun3machina

black angela bag
$200
< 1 hour to go
http://cgi.ebay.com/100-AUTHENTIC-M...853?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cb1e713b5


----------



## jun3machina

marc jacobs black calf frame wristlette
$79
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Cos...230?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4153dd0a2e


----------



## iluvmybags

*"Vintage" R02 Small Pocket Shoulder Bag, Rosewater (Pink) - gently used*
$149.99 BIN
or BEST OFFER
29+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Small-Pink-Leather-Multipocket-Handbag-/290494858796?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43a2d7c62c


----------



## jun3machina

cute cheap MBMJ blazer
BIN $6.99
http://cgi.ebay.com/M-Jacobs-blazer..._Blazers_Tailored_Jackets&hash=item255e97a5c0


----------



## kateincali

Hudson
$375 OBO
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/Ohnobird/items/Marc_Jacobs_Hudson


----------



## kateincali

Firebird Stam
$875 OBO
http://cgi.ebay.com/Sweet-Punk-MARC-JACOBS-Firebird-Stam-Taupe-w-Studs-/220690576399


----------



## jun3machina

icey violet zc
BIN $200
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Qui...556?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a0b68abe4


----------



## linhhhuynh

TT Tote start $24, BIN $75 (one turnlock missing)
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Purse-/260686015166?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cb218eabe


----------



## linhhhuynh

Blake w/ Key Pouch BIN $300
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-BLa...856?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c587e33e8


----------



## linhhhuynh

Groovee, $375 OBO
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/dustypaws/items/Marc_by_Marc_Jacobs_Wine_Groovee


----------



## kateincali

Icy Pearl Stam
BIN $215
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/BarmakianBags/items/Marc_Jacobs_Icy_Pearl_Stam__eHf_forum_member


----------



## linhhhuynh

fakeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Melly

*This is fake, please avoid!*



linhhhuynh said:


> Sophia, current bid $20 reserve not met, BIN $200
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Lea...317?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43a2c51af5


----------



## linhhhuynh

oops, sorry! ^


----------



## Luv n bags

What a steal! Black/brown combo Trish $350 obo - the handle looks separated but its easy to fix!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-MARC-JACOB...293?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a601c20bd


----------



## indi3r4

*Black Mix Quilted Bag (Virna?)*
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-BLA...H_Handbags&hash=item3f04786f28#ht_10480wt_905
BIN $449


----------



## Dawn

Please remember that this thread is for AUTHENTIC finds only. If you have a question about an item's authenticity or are looking to authenticate - or are NOT SURE if an item is authentic - please post the item in the http://forum.purseblog.com/marc-jacobs/authenticate-this-marc-jacobs-609375-145.html#post17045866 thread.  

Thanks!


----------



## jun3machina

grey christy
$175
8 hours
http://cgi.ebay.com/GREAT-CONDITION...325?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4aa5ca6f5d


----------



## iluvmybags

Only 18+ Hours to go for this rare beauty!!

*S07 Hudson, Military - gently used*
**Red Leather Lining**
currently $475

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220687645806&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## iluvmybags

*S03 Frankie, Black - gently used*
currently $75
$90 BIN
6+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Black-Shoulder-Bag-Lightly-Used-/200539024551?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2eb10eaca7


----------



## kateincali

there's a booth full of gorgeous bags from an awesome TPFer

Fall '10 Dark Gray Paradise Rio
$750
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/tphaskar/items/Marc_Jacobs_Paradise_Rio__dark_gray__fall__10





Fall '10 Small Black Stella
$750
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/tphaskar/items/Marc_Jacobs_Small_Stella__black__fall__10





East/West Tote
$450
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/tphaskar/items/Marc_Jacobs_East_West_Tote


----------



## sneezz

http://www.bluefly.com/Marc-Jacobs-Handbags-Accessories/_/N-1z1409uZ1abc/list.fly


----------



## jroger1

Found some MJ on sale at Kiki's:  shopkikionline.com  She's super-nice retailer in Louisiana.
I almost bought the quilted hobo last week now it's $500 off!


----------



## iluvmybags

jroger1 said:


> Found some MJ on sale at Kiki's:  shopkikionline.com  She's super-nice retailer in Louisiana.
> I almost bought the quilted hobo last week now it's $500 off!


Kiki is a Sweetheart!!
The Quilted Hobo comes in Black or Taupe 
$595 (originally $1095)


----------



## iluvmybags

She's also got:

Carla, Brown - $620 (originally $995)
Quilted Single, Orange - $275 (originally $525)
Python Embossed Leon - $895 (originally $1395)
Large Cammie, Pale Yellow - $320 (originally $595)
Cammie, Orange - $295 (originally $495)

http://www.shopkikionline.com/web/on-sale.html

You can also give her a call - she may have more items marked down in the store that aren't on the website!

*Lafayette Location*
River Ranch
1910 Kaliste Saloom Road, Suite 600
Lafayette, LA 70508
Phone: 337.406.0904


----------



## iluvmybags

*R07 Quilted Mary, Sapphire - gently used*
currently $320
1+ day

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250719710206&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## iluvmybags

*F09 Stardust Stam, Blue - gently used*
currently $799
1+ day

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220688507377&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## iluvmybags

*F07 Mixed Quilt Mayfair, Teal - gently used*
currently $195
1+ day

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170560433448&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## linhhhuynh

Mayfair, $500 OBO
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/isun83/items/NWT_Marc_Jacobs_Black_Quilted_Mayfair_shoulder_handbag


----------



## kateincali

small pre-owned black single
$265.99
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-The-Single-Quilted-Crossbody-black-Bag-/200539407730


----------



## iluvmybags

*S06 Ursula Lee, Black Patent - gently used*
currently $150
$200 BIN
4+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Black-Patent-Ursula-Lee-Flap-Bag-Ret-995-/130451604578?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e5f858462


----------



## smooches

I was at the MJ store in Caesar's Palace in Las Vegas last night and the Stinky Rat long sleeve henleys are $9 (I think original was $22).  These are men's shirts. My hubby got 2.  They still have all the sizes and many colors.


----------



## sneezz

Listed in the Decades 2 sales event (used items).  Sale ends 11/6 11am EST.

One lace cropped blazer $710 and a metallic purple bag with a row of studs down the middle $490 (idk the name).

Larger ViewMarc Jacobs Purple Textured Leather Handbag
$995.00 $490.00 (51% off)
Item is non-returnable
Item will arrive in days


Item is pre-owned.
Add instant interest to any look with this vibrant metallic bag.
- Metallic crackled purple leather
- Sparkly lucite pyramid studs
- Padlock detail at side
- Zip-top closure
- Interior slip pocket
- In next-to-new condition; please note that there are some marks on the interior lining, and that this item does not have a country of origin tag.
- Approx. 11" H x 11" W x 4" D
- Approx. 18" handle drop

Fiber Content
Leather, lucite, fabric interior lining


----------



## pursemonkey

Reduced prices on a couple of gorgie bags from a lovely PFer!
Gray Paradise Rio $695 OBO (I die!)
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/tphaskar/items/Marc_Jacobs_Paradise_Rio__dark_gray__fall__10
Black Small Stella $695 OBO
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/tphaskar/items/Marc_Jacobs_Small_Stella__black__fall__10


----------



## dbeth

There is a black quilted Debbie at Nordstrom Rack in San Marcos, Ca for $409, retails at $695.  She brought it from the back, it wasn't on the floor yet, so if you are interested you might want to mention that!


----------



## iluvmybags

11+ Hours to go

*"Vintage" (2002) Original Zip Clutch, Black - gently used*
currently $51

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300487438572&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## iluvmybags

12+ Hours to go

*"Vintage" (F02) Zoe, Ivory - gently used*
currently $49.99

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160500156430&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## iluvmybags

*S08 Mercer Sophia, Merlot - gently used*
currently $150
21+ Hours to go

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320610983396&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## iluvmybags

*S05 Karolina, Electric Blue -- gently used*
(can't tell if it's large or small -- orig price stated is price of the large)
$250 BIN
1+ day

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270657198478&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## jun3machina

small crossbody bag in orchid
$49
7 hours to go
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280583583121&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## iluvmybags

*Pre-Fall10 Quilted Patent Leather Stam, Black - NWT*
currently $99.99
$749.99 BIN
4+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-MARC-JACOBS-BLACK-PATENT-QUILTED-SATCHEL-/320613726965?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4aa6113af5


----------



## jun3machina

raspberry (large?) mp
bin $120
http://cgi.ebay.com/Fabulous-Marc-J...924?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20b4f9ac4c


----------



## jun3machina

TOPAZ STAM!!!
from a magical Pfer 
BIN $525
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-Rar...544?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35adb4a800


----------



## jun3machina

same seller has:

lobster ursula bower
BIN $275
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-Urs...076?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35adb4bd9c






and python beat bag! NWT!!
BIN $650
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-Bei...340?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35adb4c674


----------



## iluvmybags

*F07 Quilted Alyona, Black - gently used*
$899.99 BIN
or BEST OFFER
9+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Quilted-Leather-Bag-Fabulous-Amazing-/300490603094?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item45f6a2ba56


----------



## iluvmybags

*"Vintage" (2003) Stella, Black - gently used*
**silver hardware/pink canvas lining**
currently $50.00
$150 BIN
4+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Stella-Black-Leather-/110608798201?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19c0cc51f9


----------



## kateincali

St. Marks Gash from a stylish TPFer
$595 OBO
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-St-Marks-GASH-bag-1395-fall-2009-TPF-/150517280280


----------



## jroger1

More bags on sale at Kiki:
Stardust Rio Black Quilt $845
Stardust Cecelia Black Quilt $885
Stardust Cecelia Beige Snake $885
Stardust Beat Bag Black $690
Small Leon Cognac Snake $695
Rio Cognac Snake $775
Rio Beige Embossed Snake $875
Large Angela Black $525
East West Tote Black $620



iluvmybags said:


> She's also got:
> 
> Carla, Brown - $620 (originally $995)
> Quilted Single, Orange - $275 (originally $525)
> Python Embossed Leon - $895 (originally $1395)
> Large Cammie, Pale Yellow - $320 (originally $595)
> Cammie, Orange - $295 (originally $495)
> 
> http://www.shopkikionline.com/web/on-sale.html
> 
> You can also give her a call - she may have more items marked down in the store that aren't on the website!
> 
> *Lafayette Location*
> River Ranch
> 1910 Kaliste Saloom Road, Suite 600
> Lafayette, LA 70508
> Phone: 337.406.0904


----------



## jun3machina

NWT blush patent ursula bowler
currently $199, 7 hours left
(she's got a ton of cute MBMJ clothes too)
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Urs...458?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item415415f562


----------



## jun3machina

blue ursula lee pochette
20% of sale goes to an animal rescue charity
$150
 ends in 8 hours
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Nav...259?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43a2de8e5b


----------



## linhhhuynh

less than 30 min!! super cute, but i want silver HW.... only $77!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330491603137&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## linhhhuynh

idk the name? but cute clutch, start bid $50, BIN $75!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280586383989&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## linhhhuynh

Single, $400 OBO
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/jenburgess/items/Marc_Jacobs_Single_Spring_2010_Beige


----------



## linhhhuynh

relist! Ursula Lee, $200 OBO
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/faithann/items/Marc_Jacobs_Black_Patent_Ursula_Lee_Flap_Bag_Ret___995






same sella! Eugenie, $300 OBO ~stardustttt
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/faith...hon_Embossed_Stardust_Eugenie_unique_22427652


----------



## linhhhuynh

only $175!! MP
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/Ohnob...cobs_Lg_Multipocket_in_Maroon_unique_22429299


----------



## nascar fan

Purse Strings is having a fall F&F sale.  Here is what they have on sale:

Karlie in Bordeaux leather; Black Patent; 

Kamilla in Black; Kate in Black; Natasha in Black;

Little Stam in Black Parachute; Little Carla in Bordeaux; 

Asa Crossbody in Black; Bordeax and Milk Chocolate;

Amber in Bordeaux; 

XL Single in Blue; Large Single in Blue and Black; 

Single in Blue; Black Patent with Silver; Black Leather with Gold; Silver; Bordeaux/black skin with gold studs; Brown/Black Skin with gold studs;

The Easy in Black; Bowery in Black and Bronze;

Debbie in Black nylon; Black Sequins and Purple Nylon.

Lg Eugenie Clutch in Milk Chocolate.

*Friends and Family and offering 30% off on all of our handbags and belts from Thursday through Sunday. 
Contact Ellin at 973.912.0058*


----------



## pursemonkey

A few MJ and MbMJ bags marked down in the Saks Peek sale:
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/sear...s=P_306418110_sort&N=1553 306418110+1614+1754


----------



## jun3machina

pretty sure this is a kira bag
BIN $30
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Bag...642?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item230b93d74a


----------



## kateincali

Pink Stardust Stam
1 bid $549.99 4+ days left
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-STAM-Pink-Quilted-kiss-lock-clasp-C393014-/280587119300






Clay Stardust Beat bag
1 bid $389.99 4+ days left
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Beat-Bag-Gold-Stud-Clay-Quilted-C392048-/280587285534


----------



## Nikkibaby

Looks like there will be some MJ bags on Gilt today (clutches and crossbodies). Starts at 9am PT.


----------



## iluvmybags

Nikkibaby said:


> Looks like there will be some MJ bags on Gilt today (clutches and crossbodies). Starts at 9am PT.



same bags they've  had --
Memphis collection (Jennifer, Micah) and Cartoon Paisley Thrash clutches


----------



## pursemonkey

Brown St. Marks Gash Bag $495 OBO
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/june2machina/items/marc_jacobs_GASH_bag__1395_TPF


----------



## jun3machina

softy box satchel in basil
$56, 40 minutes
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230547308922&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## kateincali

Black Christy from an awesome PFer
$300.00 OBO
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/linhhhuynh/items/Marc_Jacobs_Christy__TPF_


----------



## kateincali

Suvi
$248.40 28 minutes left
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140472956725


----------



## jun3machina

^note, missing stone on front buckle


----------



## iluvmybags

check out the link at the top of page 
altho the ad says 50% Designer bags -- the MJ bags that are included are 40% off 

MJ Bags included are: Taupe Kate; Black Janice (?); Firebird, Ossie, Siri & Dancer bags, Boho, plus more


----------



## sneezz

This cute hoodie is on sale on gilt under the Gifts tab under $100: $88


----------



## iluvmybags

*"Vintage" Zip Clutch, Petal Pink (?) - gently used*
**silver hardware**
currently $49
$100 BIN
6+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/authentic-MARC-JACOBS-clutch-wallet-pale-pink-/190467075067?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c58b8ebfb


----------



## linhhhuynh

Sweet Punk?! $1300?! 
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/papalima/items/OMG__Marc_Jacobs_SWEET_PUNK_siouxsie_BLACK___MINT__


----------



## linhhhuynh

SD Stam, $500
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/strsusc/items/100__AUTHENTIC_Marc_Jacobs_Python_Stardust_Stam_Yellow


----------



## iluvmybags

*"Vintage" (2003) Chain Hobo, Black - previously owned*
$75 BIN
or BEST OFFER
4+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/BLACK-MARC-JACOBS-HANDBAG-/250725635409?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a60699551


----------



## kateincali

pursemonkey said:


> Brown St. Marks Gash Bag $495 OBO
> http://www.bonanza.com/booths/june2machina/items/marc_jacobs_GASH_bag__1395_TPF



*Price Drop* $415
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/june2machina/items/Marc_Jacobs_St__Marks_GASH_bag__1395__fall_2009_TPF


----------



## pursemonkey

Pre-loved Sap Stella BIN $185!
http://cgi.ebay.com/Apple-Green-Mar...795?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a60736a73


----------



## Luv n bags

Not a steal, but HTF...Clay Stadust Cecilia $1750 or make offer...

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en


----------



## Sabinalynn

http://www.bluefly.com/Marc-Jacobs-...-Price|0||Popularity|0||ProductId|1/list.fly#

ALL bags on sale TODAY only!


----------



## marie-lou

tigertrixie said:


> Not a steal, but HTF...Clay Stadust Cecilia $1750 or make offer...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en


 Currently at 1500$ BIN OBO


----------



## restless57

Sabinalynn said:


> http://www.bluefly.com/Marc-Jacobs-...-Price|0||Popularity|0||ProductId|1/list.fly#
> 
> ALL bags on sale TODAY only!


 

Use promo code STYLE40 for an additional $40 off of a $200 purchase or more.


----------



## iluvmybags

New Bonanza Listings

*F09 Quilted Stam, Blue - gently used*
$895 or BEST OFFER

http://www.bonanza.com/booths/tphaskar/items/Marc_Jacobs_Stam_fall_2009_blue

same seller has the* Matching ZC*
$245 or BEST OFFER

http://www.bonanza.com/booths/tphaskar/items/Marc_Jacobs_ZC_wallet_quilted_blue


----------



## iluvmybags

^^Same Seller^^

*R09 Stardust Cecelia, Black - gently used*
$795

http://www.bonanza.com/booths/tphaskar/items/Marc_Jacobs_Stardust_Cecilia__black


----------



## jun3machina

PW chocolate ZC 
currently $56, <10 minutes to go
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290497720648&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## iluvmybags

*F09 Stardust Beat Bag, Blue - NWT*
currently $719
1+ day

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150517896449&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## iluvmybags

*S07 Patchwork Stam, Bronze - gently used*
currently $499
$599 BIN
6+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Stam-Hand-bag-/330496810324?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4cf3251d54


----------



## iluvmybags

*"Vintage" (F02) Eva, Ivory - gently used*
currently $159
$175 BIN
6+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-EVA-RETRO-PALE-YELLOW-CREAM-HAND-BAG-PURSE-/300493373621?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item45f6cd00b5


----------



## iluvmybags

*F02 Eva, Peony - gently used*
$188 BIN
6+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-PEONY-LEATHER-EVA-BAG-SILVER-HARDWARE-800-/130455274054?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e5fbd8246


----------



## linhhhuynh

price drop! $150 Ursula Lee from a tpfer
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/faithann/items/Marc_Jacobs_Black_Patent_Ursula_Lee_Flap_Bag_Ret___995


----------



## kateincali




----------



## bea8480

jun3machina said:


> softy box satchel in basil
> $56, 40 minutes
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230547308922&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


 
I think this one was relisted:
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Ama...598?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35ade1a7be


----------



## jun3machina

this is a really amazing vintage bag!
kirsten in sage
BIN $125
http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-Marc-...626?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20b53354da


----------



## linhhhuynh

patent ZC $218
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/chateau/items/Authentic_Marc_Jacobs_Black_Patent_Zip_Clutch_Wallet_NWT


----------



## linhhhuynh

not too sure of name, but i love it! quilted wallet, $365
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/egghe...large_quilted_black_WALLET_RARE_NWT_NEW__465_


----------



## linhhhuynh

Asa, $175 OBO
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/dd577...sa_Crossbody_bag_in_pink___excellent_conditio


----------



## kateincali

Red Lisa
Start $225 BIN $250
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-RED-LISA-BAG-PURSE-TPF-MEMBER-995-/230551966595





Gray baby stam w/python trim - new with defects 
$499 OBO
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-Quilted-LEATHER-Python-STAM-Handbag-Bag-NEW-/370456778760


----------



## linhhhuynh

Louise, $100
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/LuckyLisa/items/Marc_Jacobs_Louise_Geranium_OBO_for_quick_sale__


----------



## kateincali

Love Story clutch
Start $89 BIN $99
http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-MARC-JACOBS-LOVE-STORY-POUCH-CLUTCH-WHITE-345-/190469434768


----------



## kateincali

Printed Nylon Pina Paisley Green & Blue Tote
current bid $26 reserve not met 6 days
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-Green-Tote-Shoulder-Bag-NWT-/120648475960





same seller
Printed Nylon Pina Paisley Black & White Tote
current bid $15.50 reserve not met 6+ days
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-Black-Tote-Shoulder-Bag-NWT-/120648475046


----------



## sneezz

MBMJ RTW on gilt.com till noon EST Friday 11/19,


----------



## kateincali

Black Stardust Stam
$1,200 OBO
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/Fabulousity/items/BRAND_NEW_MARC_JACOBS_BLACK_STARDUST_CECILIA

Metallic Blush Stam
$825 OBO
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/modamaven/items/Marc_Jacobs_Stam__metallic_blush__unique_22894595

Grey Stam
$605 OBO
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/bella_n_scout/items/Marc_Jacobs_Grey_Stam_EUC


----------



## iluvmybags

*F03 Lola, Black - gently used*
**INCLUDES UMBRELLA!**
$199 BIN

http://cgi.ebay.com/OUTSTANDING-MARC-JACOBS-BLACK-LEATHER-UMBRELLA-BAG-TOTE-/260694710635?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cb29d996b


----------



## iluvmybags

Super Rare!
*F05 Quilted Venetia, Bordeaux - gently used*
$295

http://www.bonanza.com/booths/snowpea/items/Marc_Jacobs_Rare_Bordeaux_Venetia___Nappa_Leather


----------



## kateincali

There are a few MBMJ bags on sale at Barney's


----------



## kateincali

Marc Jacobs Collection satchels are included in Gilt's Carried Away with Fall Satchels sale today.


----------



## jun3machina

basil softy box bag 2006
currently $51
5 hours to go
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230550513598&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## jun3machina

small black python embossed single
$325
8 hours
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270662587898&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## jun3machina

blue jen bag 
$200
9 hours
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270663679938&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## jun3machina

metallic blush baby stam in PW
$299
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200542509102&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## kateincali

faith_ann said:


> Marc Jacobs Collection satchels are included in Gilt's Carried Away with Fall Satchels sale today.


I should have added that it's a private sale and you can't get to it from the main page. The link is http://www.gilt.com/sale/women/noir-carried-awa/ in case anyone missed the email.


----------



## jun3machina

i was going to go after this, but changed my mind
RARE grey goat leather birdy bag
$19.99
4 hours to go

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250725619417


----------



## dbeth

Hi ladies,
I have decided to return my Black Python Stardust Rio. I hope I don't regret it later, as this is sooooo hard for me.   But I just don't use it and I can't justify reasons to keep it.

I called Bloomingdales to see how much it will be marked down. It will be $1,045 (retails at $1,395) with a *possible* additional 30% off sale that is coming up. (pre-selling now) She said that she could not be sure if it will be an additional 30% off and will know more with an updated sheet tomorrow. That would make it $732. GREAT PRICE!!!  I will be returning this bag to Bloomingdales tomorrow & I'll be leaving early in the morning. Please pm me if you are interested in them holding it for you, I will check my email several times the next 4-5 hours and again one more time in the morning before I leave. I am on the West Coast.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

*Marc by Marc Jacobs
Large Classic Q Little Ukita Satchel (Steel) on sale for $347.99
Limited supply*

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...&sid=12C5EA5E908E&Ntt=ukita&N=0&bmUID=iNv7aH6


----------



## pursemonkey

SUPA-rare orange Sweet Punk hobo $1050
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/goodd...R_RARE_MARC_JACOBS_SWEET_PUNK_FLU_ORANGE_HOBO


----------



## kateincali

^ gah. want.
Lacquered Leather XL Single Bordeaux from a sweet PFer
$725 OBO
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-Lacquered-Leather-XL-Single-Bordeaux-/320619439381


----------



## kateincali

Gold Satin Tulip Bag - 2 Available
$199 OBO 
http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-MARC-JACOBS-2010-RUNWAY-TULIP-PURSE-BAG-CLUTCH-RARE-/290501926382

Purple Satin Tulip Bag - 2 Available
$199 OBO 
http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-MARC-JACOBS-2010-RUNWAY-TULIP-PURSE-BAG-CLUTCH-RARE-/300494654720

Black Satin Tulip Bag - 3 Available
$199 OBO 
http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-MARC-JACOBS-2010-RUNWAY-TULIP-PURSE-BAG-CLUTCH-RARE-/290501922071


----------



## kateincali

Pre-owned Kate
$550 OBO
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/MmHmluvthatstuff/items/Marc_Jacobs_Black_Paradise_Kate

Icy Pearl Stam
BIN $205
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/BarmakianBags/items/Marc_Jacobs_Icy_Pearl_Stam__eHf_forum_member

Cream Stam
BIN $475
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/emma_...c_Marc_Jacobs_STAM_Quilted_Frame_Satchel_Hand


----------



## jun3machina

very early MP
$28 start bid, no bids and 4 hours to go
http://cgi.ebay.com/Fabulous-Marc-J...622?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a0bdd6ec6


----------



## linhhhuynh

faith_ann said:


> Pre-owned Kate
> $550 OBO
> http://www.bonanza.com/booths/MmHmluvthatstuff/items/Marc_Jacobs_Black_Paradise_Kate



price drop on Kate, $500 now


----------



## angelnyc89

@ marcjacobs.com

Free Domestic Standard Shipping No Minimum Purchase!






http://www.marcjacobs.com/terms-and-conditions/


----------



## jun3machina

SWEET PUNK SIOUXSIE!
BIN $699
http://cgi.ebay.com/Brand-New-Marc-...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Sweetiepie82

iluvmybags said:


> ^^Same Seller^^
> 
> *R09 Stardust Cecelia, Black - gently used*
> $795
> 
> http://www.bonanza.com/booths/tphaskar/items/Marc_Jacobs_Stardust_Cecilia__black



I'm sorry I'm new at this tried sending you a PM it wouldn't let me can you verify this bag is 100% authentic I just bought it and don't know much about MJ bags?


----------



## indi3r4

^no chat in this thread but yes, they're authentic.


----------



## Dawn

Sweetiepie82 said:


> I'm sorry I'm new at this tried sending you a PM it wouldn't let me can you verify this bag is 100% authentic I just bought it and don't know much about MJ bags?



i know indi has already answered, but please post authenticity questions in the http://forum.purseblog.com/marc-jacobs/authenticate-this-marc-jacobs-609375.html thread. thanks!


----------



## kateincali

Washed Goatskin Eugene Clutch 
BIN $165
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/BarmakianBags/items/Marc_Jacobs_Washed_Goatskin_Eugene_Clutch


----------



## ashleekieu

I was at Bloomingdale's today to return a coat and when leaving, the SA informed that there were a few MJ currently available for pre-sale and on sale from 11/23. The bags are 30% off plus you'll get $15 gift card for every $100 spend. Here is what I saw:

Carla
Small Cecilia in Navy 
Stam in Navy
Westside in Navy and Black 
Single, but I could not remember which color.


----------



## beating<3baby

Marc Jacobs midnight large Ursula bowler 

just over 1 day to go. £300 0 bids or £350 BIN


----------



## pursemonkey

NWT Camel Kate $545 BIN ($459 starting bid)
http://cgi.ebay.com/Gorgeous-Marc-J...848?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f0503d108


----------



## linhhhuynh

price drops on some things on Bonz!

Black Patent Ursula Lee, $99 OBO!! my favorite tPFerr
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/faith...Drop__EUC_Marc_Jacobs_Black_Patent_Ursula_Lee
eBay link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...m=130457426604

Peacock Pocket Satchel, $185 OBO
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/Duffy...ntic_Marc_Jacobs_Pocket_Satchel_Handbag_Purse

Gray LZW, $295 OBO
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/squir...MARC_JACOBS_Grey_Leather_Large_Zip_Wallet_LZW


----------



## Minamiz

Free mini Sample of MJ Daisy with code MJDAISY at checkout on SEPHORA.com

http://www.sephora.com/browse/secti...gifts-bn-h-&dicid=440486:18183034088:29934156


----------



## Luv n bags

Put me out of my misery - purple quilted zc - BIN $255.00. 

http://www.bonanza.com/booths/kipani/items/100__AutHEnTiC_MArC_JaCoBS_Quilted_Clutch_Wallet__450

Same seller:

Dark plum zc - $175

http://www.bonanza.com/booths/kipani/items/Marc_Jacobs_Clutch_Wallet__395_00


----------



## jun3machina

oldies but goodies:

seafoam pushlock hobo
$49 ends in 1 hour
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Lea...508?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f04c12164







ferrari tiny bag
this would be so cute for christmas/holiday parties!!
$49
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Red...003?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a0bded7a3


----------



## Awwgeez

Sweet punk
ending in 6 hours


http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260693612672


----------



## linhhhuynh

soooo pretty. don't know if it has a real name, but i think it's the Saks exclusive Sequin Single. start bid (none) $9.99, BIN $519
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-595...477?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c58fe9d6d


----------



## Luv n bags

Rare!  Striping zip bowler in black/brown combo - canvas lining $550 BIN
http://cgi.ebay.com/marc-jacobs-tri...760?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19c12d86f8


----------



## pursemonkey

NWT Black Marky Wallet BIN $239
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-LAR...488?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f051488e0


----------



## kateincali

Small gold single
$279
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/jual2/items/NWT_MARC_JACOBS_SINGLE_BAG_CROSSBODY_PURSE_GOLD__575_


----------



## kateincali

Denim Rocker
$270
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/gooddog/items/AUTHENTIC_MARC_JACOBS_DENIM_ROCKER_TOTE


----------



## pursemonkey

Bloomies has a pretty decent MJ selection marked down 30%
http://www1.bloomingdales.com/catal...aturedBrand=Marc+Jacobs&PageID=91571318697125


----------



## kateincali

Clay Stardust Cecilia from a stylish PFer
$850 OBO
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320621221487


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Nordies added more MbMJ bags on sale!  Including a Rosie Hillier!  Yummy!


----------



## jun3machina

electric violet hillier 
$150
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Hil...490?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a60c12f6a


----------



## linhhhuynh

Love Story card holder, start bid $50, BIN $60! 
http://cgi.ebay.com/NWOT-Marc-Jacob...052?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e5fe9976c





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## pursemonkey

Super-rare light petrol patchwork MP from a lovely PFer $499
(Beautiful bag - I know as I used to own this exact one!!)
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/emxowm/items/Marc_Jacobs_Patchwork_MP_in_Petrol


----------



## indi3r4

I was @ SF Bloomingdales today and saw several MJ bags on the sale table.. they're 30% and you get $15 b-money for every $100 spent.

They have:
Several Blue and Black Westside (non lacquered)
1 Blue Quilted Stam
1 Black Patent Stam
Several Black and Beige Paradise Evelyn 
1 Dark brown Paradise Leigh
1 Black Patent Continental Wallet
1 Blue Continental Wallet
and some singles that I couldn't remember now.. ush:


----------



## Luv n bags

If I didn't have one of these already, I would be all over this! Icey taupe Stam - $750 obo..

http://www.bonanza.com/booths/starc...vely_Fall_2005_Marc_Jacobs_Icy_Taupe_Stam_OBO


----------



## indi3r4

From Deals & Steals subforum..
Pictures courtesy of *Alice1979*

These are from Saks and 30% off.. Presale for saks cardholder right now and and everyone else on the 26th..


----------



## Quigs

Bergdorf Goodman has lots of Marc by Marc Jacobs bags on sale

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/comm...&N=4294967071+384&Ns=DESIGNER&ncx=n&st=s&va=t


----------



## angelnyc89

33%-50% off MbMJ at Nordstrom:

http://shop.nordstrom.com/c/sale-ha...r=brand&sizeFinderId=1&partial=1&pagesize=100


----------



## iluvmybags

Barneys has a lot of MbyMJ up to 40% off

http://www.barneys.com/Sale/SALE04,default,sc.html?prefn1=designer&prefv1=Marc%20by%20Marc%20Jacobs


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Saks just updated their sale to 70%off!!


----------



## kitcat

Brown Camille!
$1480 on bluefly

http://www.bluefly.com/Marc-Jacobs-...e-satchel/PDP_CROSS_SELL/310680001/detail.fly


----------



## kateincali

NWT Sweet Punk Siouxsie!
Start Bid $699 
http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-Marc-Jacobs-SWEET-PUNK-Siouxsie-Bag-Handbag-Black-/250732373612


----------



## browneyesblue

*Happy Turkey Day!!
1000% AUTHENTIC STAM!!!
Black and gorgeous quilted leather!
Fabtabulous TPFer!!
$699.00 OBO!!!!

*
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120652079862#ht_550wt_936


----------



## mjsmurf77

A few MJ bags on sale at Joseph:
http://www.josephstores.com/main.asp?designer=MARC JACOBS&category=HANDBAGS&special=


----------



## mjsmurf77

Really, really good prices on a bunch of bags on yoox:

www.yoox.com 

(I'm not even going to try to paste in the link since yoox ones never work!)


----------



## iluvmybags

Kiki's got a sale for Black Friday
(I know it's late, but she's open until 6, so you still have 2+ hours!!)

*Everything is 30% off EXCEPT new styles for Resort and Black Quilted Bags
*
As always, call Kiki for what you're looking for (sale is not reflected online, other than sale prices)

http://www.shopkikionline.com/cgi-bin/commerce.cgi?search=action&searchstart=32&category=HBMJ

Lafayette Location
River Ranch
1910 Kaliste Saloom Road, Suite 600
Lafayette, LA 70508
Phone: 337.406.0904


Baton Rouge Location
Perkins Rowe
7707 Bluebonnet Boulevard, Suite 110
Baton Rouge, LA 70810
Phone:  225.767.9704


----------



## linhhhuynh

i was going to go for this but... Rad Bag, 1 day 21 hrs left, at $50 right now
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en


----------



## iluvmybags

********
Not a huge markdown/discount, but current season bags (R10) at less than retail

Quilted Stam in Dark Petrol
$1145
http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/marc-jacobs-dark-petrol-stam-p-1362.html

Quilted Stam in Blush
$1145
http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/marc-jacobs-blush-stam-p-1363.html


----------



## iluvmybags

*S05 Scarlet Washed Leather Hobo, Sunset Pink - gently used*
$199 BIN
or BEST OFFER
6+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-Lar...416?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2eb19740f8


----------



## nascar fan

Little Stam - black patent with silver hardware - Nordstroms NorthPark Mall, Dallas.
500-something dollars.  (can't remember exact price)

Little Stam - parachute, gunmetal (didn't look at price but it's on the sale table)


----------



## SuLi

I was at Bergdorf's in NYC today and they had 2 small Cecilias in black for 40% off. I believe it retails for $995 plus tax. They ship!


----------



## linhhhuynh

linhhhuynh said:


> i was going to go for this but... Rad Bag, 1 day 21 hrs left, at $50 right now
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en



3hrs+ left, current bid $98.85! i hope someone gets it!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190471180949&ssPageName=ADME:B:WNA:US:1123


----------



## SuLi

Not sure if anyone has been to NM today, but they had quite a few MJ markdowns.  I saw the burgundy patent Large Single, a few Singles (I think I saw a python studded version), and the grey lacquered XL Single on pre-sale.  The only price I noticed was the XL Single for $599. I think that there was some sort of patent Stam on sale as well.  Good luck ladies!

(This was at the Tyson's Galleria NM in McLean, VA -- I have a good SA there if anyone needs contact information).


----------



## linhhhuynh

gorgeous Mercer Stam from a fabby pfer! $650 start bid
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=230556397925&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT


----------



## linhhhuynh

cute MbMJ Nix dress! fav pfer start bid $75, BIN $85
http://cgi.ebay.com/NWOT-Marc-Marc-...1160?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item1e5ffc7bc8


----------



## Luv n bags

Rare! Striping Zip Bowler in brown/tan combo with canvas lining - $395
http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Marc-...084?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cb2f2430c


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Saks is having a 40% sale including Phyton-Print Westside and Karlie

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/sear...rt&N=1553+306418110&tre=salenav&bmUID=iOnS_bF


----------



## sasquaty

A few items are 40% off a Net-APorter.


----------



## batfaery

Nordys at aventura mall in south florida - python stam for 840!

they had several stams and MJs on sale at 40% off!


----------



## kateincali

TDF Mouse Grey Garbo Camille from an awesome PFer
$120O OBO
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320623882827


----------



## kateincali

Small beige patent single - note defects
BIN $289.99 OBO
http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-MARC-JACOBS-THE-SINGLE-BAG-BEIGE-PAT-LEATHER-/300498778538


----------



## Luv n bags

NR in SF has a Memphis line Robert (something)(?) Bag for $669.97. It is the one with two really small hand straps on top, a snap insert and a leather shoulder strap.  Sorry, I don't know the name and I cant find it in the search.


----------



## Luv n bags

Anyone in need of a pre-owned black quilted zc for $129 BIN?
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Pus...474?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item588b4db04a

same seller - pre-owned quilted black keypouch $50
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Cal...067?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c59272aa3

One more from this seller - pre-owned calf leather black keypouch $54
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Cal...747?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item588b4db543


----------



## pursemonkey

Someone _please _put me out of my misery and buy this!!  Super rare basil (green) python frame bag NWT for $499 starting bid with less than two hours left. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=350416242833&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## katdhoneybee

I know someone mentioned the NAP sale, but I just had to draw attention to the gorgeous and much-drooled-over Garbo clutch for 40% off (comes out to $717).  If I could, I most definitely would! 

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/95230


----------



## cooper1

Current Season *Bordeaux Lacquered Anabela* from an excellent fellow PF'er!
Awesome price too!
*$825 OBO* (this color is so amazing IRL!)
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/debel...acobs_Anabela_Quilted_Leather_Tote_in_Bordeau


----------



## heroesgirl88

Beatbag, beige stardust
$600 BIN
amazing price for an amazing bag!
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/Olivi..._JACOBS_Beige_Stardust_Python_Beat_Bag__NWT__


----------



## heroesgirl88

Black Small Single
$351 BIN
Someone quick buy this before I hit the BIN myself 
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Sin..._WH_Handbags&hash=item3cb2fa1ddf#ht_500wt_949


----------



## iluvmybags

only 16+ Hours to go

*"Vintage" Original/1st season Sophia, Dark Green - gently used*
currently $20

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120651435093&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## angelnyc89

NM Deisgner Sale-Best Customer Preview!

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/common/...+4294965764&pageSize=160&st=s&_requestid=5079

They have 4 Marc Jacobs Singles:
Patent Flap Bag $ 465
Crossbody Bag $398
Studded Python Large Single $ 465
Studded Python Small Single $398


----------



## kateincali

not exactly cheap but still good deals for what they are

Black Python Stam
$599 OBO
http://cgi.ebay.com/Rare-Marc-Jacobs-Black-Python-Stam-Bag-w-Tortoise-NWT-/190474636396






Brown Python Stam
$699
http://cgi.ebay.com/Rare-Marc-Jacobs-Brown-Python-Stam-Bag-w-Tortoise-NWT-/190474636319





Green Python Stam
$799 OBO
http://cgi.ebay.com/Rare-Marc-Jacobs-Green-Python-Stam-Bag-w-Tortoise-NWT-/190474636259


----------



## linhhhuynh

cute MbMJ watch! 
http://cgi.ebay.com/Mar-Jacobs-brac...527251975?pt=Wristwatches&hash=item230c1f9607


----------



## linhhhuynh

EV Hillier, (the bigger one) BIN $319
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-XL-...301?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3362fe41fd


----------



## linhhhuynh

Flash Kelsey, $225 start, $249 BIN 6+days
http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-Marc-Marc-J...844?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f055442c4





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## linhhhuynh

Faridah, start $49 BIN $169 6days+
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-HOB...668?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27b6f4d30c





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## linhhhuynh

relists from my fav PFer 

Love Story Card Holder start $35, BIN $45
http://cgi.ebay.com/NWOT-Marc-Jacob...388?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e60033b3c




NWT SD Eugenie, start $260 BIN $286
http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-Marc-Jacobs...389?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e60038575




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## islandgirl76

Sweet Punk $950 OBO
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/Coope...obs_SWEET_PUNK_SIOUXSIE_Black_Silver_bag_hobo


----------



## jun3machina

gorgeous black kate bag
still retail everywhere else..
but $500 BIN from a darlin' PFer
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/MmHmluvthatstuff/items/Marc_Jacobs_Black_Paradise_Kate


----------



## jun3machina

gorgeous color washed rose stella $300
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/dd5776/items/Marc_Jacobs_STELLA____Washed_Rose___EXCELLENT_CONDITION_


----------



## jun3machina

large beige single $350 BIN
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Lar...345?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35ae4ec841


----------



## douzz

just to let you guys know, this has been listed multiple times, each time selling before being relisted again. so just make sure that the bag is still in the seller's possession. 



linhhhuynh said:


> Faridah, start $49 BIN $169 6days+
> http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-HOB...668?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27b6f4d30c
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## iluvmybags

MJ makes the BEST Skirts (I should know - I have a TON of them!)
and this is from the COLLECTION line (not MbyMJ!)
Priced lower than most NwT MbyMJ skirts!!
*
NWT Marc Jacobs Teal Silk Sheer Skirt Size 4 Ret. $896*
currently $75
$99 BIN
Only 12+ HOURS to go!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140483149792


----------



## linhhhuynh

NWT Natasha, $399 start $439 BIN
http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-MARC-MARC-J...200?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f055d48c0


----------



## linhhhuynh

NWT Flash Kelsey, $429
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/wishi..._Jacobs_Flash_Kelsey_Handbag_in_black_Leather





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## linhhhuynh

pricey but pretty Love Story clutch, $499 OBO
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/chanc...OVE_STORY__HEARTS__CLUTCH_HANDBAG__NWOT_AUTH_


----------



## linhhhuynh

Stella, $300
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/emxowm/items/Marc_Jacobs_Violet_Stella





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## linhhhuynh

Rosen, $425 OBO
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Ros...334?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a60ffa316





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## linhhhuynh

NWT SD Single, $500 BIN $550
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-Bla...435?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item53e4fec913





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## linhhhuynh

Sondra, $220





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## linhhhuynh

this pfer has two awesome MJs!

http://www.bonanza.com/booths/perfu...c_Marc_Jacobs_Quilted_Jenifer_Satchel_Bag_NWT

http://www.bonanza.com/booths/perfu..._NWT_Marc_Jacobs_THE_SINGLE_crossbody_bag_TPF

Single $400, Jennifer $500


----------



## mjsmurf77

MJ bags/clothes/shoes added to Barneys sale:
http://www.barneys.com/Sale/SALE04,default,sc.html?prefn1=designer&prefv1=Marc Jacobs&start=0&sz=55

And MBMJ:
http://www.barneys.com/Sale/SALE04,...gner&prefv1=Marc by Marc Jacobs&start=0&sz=61


----------



## mjsmurf77

And MJ/MBMJ added to NM sale (includes a couple of singles!):
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/search.jhtml?No=0&Ntt=marc+jacobs&_requestid=28947&N=0&st=s&va=t


----------



## Luv n bags

Wow, all these striping bags are popping up!

Chestnut/black Hudson - $250.00 start, $450...
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Col...767?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cb306e30f


----------



## iluvmybags

*F08 St Marks Hobo, Purple - NWT*
currently $399.99
$549.99 BIN
4+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220704128840&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## iluvmybags

*F08 Vortex Jet, Black - NWT*
$728.85 BIN
27+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290506485540&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## nascar fan

*Price drop!* 

*NWT! Marc Jacobs SWEET PUNK SIOUXSIE Black Silver bag hobo 
$895.00 OBO  1 in stock*

http://www.bonanza.com/booths/Cooper1/items/NWT__Marc_Jacobs_SWEET_PUNK_SIOUXSIE_Black_Silver_bag_hobo


----------



## linhhhuynh

20+ min left! super cute MbMJ dress $75 start no bids, BIN $85!!
http://cgi.ebay.com/NWOT-Marc-Marc-...1160?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item1e5ffc7bc8


----------



## linhhhuynh

Icey Gold Baby Stam! cheapest one on eBay right now too. super cute and from a stylish pfer
4days+, currently at $2.25 BIN $365
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150527915990&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## linhhhuynh

faith_ann said:


> TDF Mouse Grey Garbo Camille from an awesome PFer
> $120O OBO
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320623882827



price drop! BIN $1050 http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-Gar...806?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4aa6c7017e


----------



## linhhhuynh

Carter, start $350 and no bids. 23hrs+
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150525369171&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## linhhhuynh

linhhhuynh said:


> gorgeous Mercer Stam from a fabby pfer! $650 start bid
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=230556397925&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT




price drop, $600! http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230556397925


----------



## HeartMyMJs

40% sale at shopdressonline.com


----------



## iluvmybags

*F05 Baby E/W Stam/Clutch, Petrol - gently used*
(Nappa leather, not Icy)
currently $149
$199 BIN
4+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Brand-New-Marc-Jacobs-Round-Frame-Clutch-Peacock-Blue-/270674098575?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f056ef98f


----------



## iluvmybags

*Venetia, Peacock - gently used*
currently $187.50
1+ day

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270670996848&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## iluvmybags

*Venetia, Indigo - gently used*
currently $225
1+ day

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290506418796&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## Luv n bags

Beige Stones clutch -$359 start or $419 BIN

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-bei...880?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a0c59cbb8


----------



## linhhhuynh

super cute oxfords, one bid $35, 6hrs+!
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Marc-Jacob...59498?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item27b6db724a


----------



## linhhhuynh

pretty blue ZC, $159 no bids 4hrs
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Blu...182?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a60ee9b1e


----------



## hali

Navy & pink XL single on bluefly
http://www.bluefly.com/Marc-Jacobs-navy-quilted-leather-The-XL-Single-bag/cat60024/311954301/detail.fly

http://www.bluefly.com/Marc-Jacobs-pink-quilted-leather-The-XL-Single-chain-bag/cat60024/311954601/detail.fly


----------



## Luv n bags

Certainly not a steal, but very HTF and beautiful...NWT leopard Venetia - $1300.00 BIN

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-VEN...072?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f0572a118


----------



## jun3machina

this would make the perfect christmas gift!
 red lisa BIN $225 
from a sweet PFer
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/ashleysue/items/MARC_JACOBS_RED_LISA_BAG_PURSE_TPF_MEMBER





she's got a *rare* black sienna bag too
BIN $299
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/ashleysue/items/MARC_JACOBS_RARE_ICY_BLACK_SIENNA_BAG_PURSE_TPF_MEMBER


----------



## pursemonkey

20% off all bags at Shoptwigs with code "CINDY-LOU-WHO"!! 
http://www.shoptwigs.com/Marc-Jacobs


----------



## ikny

Large Ukita in Brown $297
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/95314


----------



## nascar fan

*NWT! Marc Jacobs BEAT BAG Black Leather Stardust gold 
$699.00*   (from a super tpf'er)

http://www.bonanza.com/booths/Cooper1/items/NWT__Marc_Jacobs_BEAT_BAG_Black_Leather_Stardust_gold


----------



## linhhhuynh

sooo much MJ stuff! fav pfer 

Nix dress, start bid $65 http://cgi.ebay.com/NWOT-Marc-Marc-...5086?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item1e601b84ce


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

leather key chain holder $15 start: http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Marc-Jacobs...871?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20b5a597cf

in coral, teal, pink, orange, violet, fuchsia, yellow, and lime green leather bracelets, start $10 ea (only listing one link, others can be found in sellers items): http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Marc-Jacobs...87832?pt=Designer_Jewelry&hash=item20b5a735b8

Lock It Up Camille $250 OBO http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Marc-Jacob...066?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20b5a53eba




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## heroesgirl88

Yummy..
*Marc Jacobs Elise in Black*
Bidding starts at $275
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Eli...WH_Handbags&hash=item45f72be682#ht_500wt_1156


----------



## iluvmybags

*F06 Striping Trish, Black - NWT*
currently $499
$565 BIN
4+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Brand-New-Marc-Jacobs-Striping-Trish-Bag-Black-/270675178963?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f057f75d3


----------



## iluvmybags

only 19+ hours to go

*R09 Birds of Paradise Thrasher, NWT*
(the leather on these bags is wonderfully soft and only gets better!)
currently $389.99

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280597419843&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## linhhhuynh

XL Single, $650 OBO. sweet pfer!
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/suli1979/items/Authentic_Marc_Jacobs_XL_Single





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## linhhhuynh

french style wallet, $100 NWT
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/jetteu/items/NEW_W_TAGS__295_AUTHENTIC_MARC_JACOBS_CLUTCH_WALLET_bag


----------



## linhhhuynh

NWT Paradise Rio, $695
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/bella4135/items/NWT_MARC_JACOBS_PARADISE_RIO__DARK_GRAY





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## linhhhuynh

ZC BIN $125
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-DOU...471?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4aa6d6f237




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## nascar fan

Sale - Neiman Marcus NorthPark Mall, Dallas

Black Parachute Stam

Black Dancer (or whatever it's called)

(didn't look at tags)


----------



## nascar fan

(same sale as above)

Large Single - bordeaux
$485.00

Ava, camel 
$1001.00

Stardust python-stamped pink Single
(didn't look at price)


----------



## nascar fan

(same sale as above)

XL Single, grey
$599.00

Rockstar Stam
$1336.00

Ava, camel (in background again)
$1001.00


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

BNWT Large Black Single

Ends in less than a minute!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320624838545&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## linhhhuynh

this seller has the best MJ slgs

cosmetic pouch, $235 OBO http://www.bonanza.com/booths/leopardspots/items/Marc_Jacobs_Cosmetic_Pouch




ZC, $150 OBO http://www.bonanza.com/booths/leopardspots/items/Marc_Jacobs_zip_clutch_wallet




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

continental style(?) $205 OBO http://www.bonanza.com/booths/leopardspots/items/Marc_Jacobs_grey_quilted_long_wallet




PW Pouch, $165 OBO http://www.bonanza.com/booths/leopardspots/items/Marc_Jacobs_Cosmetic_Pouch___Patchwork




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## linhhhuynh

lg Single, $370 (in great condition!!) http://www.bonanza.com/booths/ashle...GE_SINGLE_BAG_PURSE_SPRING__10_BEIGE_TPF_MEMB




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## linhhhuynh

Meadow MP, $150 OBO
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/kipani/items/Authentic_Marc_Jacobs_Multipocket_Handbag


----------



## SarahP

This is a rare little monster...turquoise and magenta CB bruna, $699 OBO
http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-Marc-Jacobs...WH_Handbags&hash=item4cf3a362ad#ht_871wt_1143


----------



## HmMmluvthatbag

Smaller version of the "Iron Man" satchel, ending in 8 hours at $50!

(I have the larger version and it is one of my all-time favorite bags!)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290506409184&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## HmMmluvthatbag

HOLY COW!  Super rare and gorgeous VIOLET VENETIA!  With the best nappa leather finish.  It's NWT which is even rarer and comes from a killer PFer!  BIN $599







http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160515769818&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## nascar fan

*Relist:*  (from a super tpf'er)

*NWT! Marc Jacobs Beat Bag Black leather Stardust Gold 
$699.00  *

http://www.bonanza.com/booths/Cooper1/items/NWT__Marc_Jacobs_Beat_Bag_Blac_leather_Stardust_Gold


----------



## scorpio69

marc jacobs collection on gilt.com, great prices. i finally snagged a black agenda cover for 79.00!


----------



## linhhhuynh

two Carter clutches, BIN $180 ea
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Car...488?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a0c720550




http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Car...547?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a0c7201a3


----------



## linhhhuynh

Teri, start $129 one of my fav pfers!
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Tur...870?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item255f7d5396


----------



## Dawn

*There have been reports of some fakes making onto the Authentic Finds page. If you are not sure of authentication, please post in the Authenticate This thread first.​*


----------



## jroger1

Shopkiki sale includes MJ's at 30-50% off.  The sale page is calculating wrong subtracting dollar amount instead of percentage but when you click on the item detail it gives correct price.  Not sure if they are aware of the problem, they probably would be getting more sales if the sale page was right!  

http://www.shopkikionline.com/web/on-sale.html

I want the black Bruna it's 40% off, but I just can't...


----------



## ballet_russe

Lil SHifty in Peacock for $140

http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3137996


----------



## kateincali

Dark gray Ludlow
Current bid $355 2+hrs to go
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=350418594269


----------



## kateincali

Black Sweet Punk Pouchette - note wear
Current bid $111.21 11+hours to go
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120655822092





Gold clutch
BIN $199
http://cgi.ebay.com/FAB-NWT-1095-MARC-JACOBS-Gold-Large-Clutch-BAG-nr-/350421055790


----------



## linhhhuynh

relisted: Eugenie $285 start BIN $313.50 http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-Marc-Jacobs...685?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e6039ade5


----------



## iluvmybags

*Sephora.com*

FREE Mini bottle of MJ's Lola w/any purchase
Enter MJLOLA at checkout


----------



## mjsmurf77

A few more MJ bags on YOOX, including black jumbo waves wrath for under $600...plus a few more reductions!
www.yoox.com


----------



## linhhhuynh

MbMJ Softy wallet, start $60 BIN $90 2days+ (super cute color, cheapest one on eBay right now!) http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Marc-Jacob...764?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35ae6b42f4


----------



## alouette

Black Kate and gray Westside boston bag on bluefly right now!


----------



## linhhhuynh

dark gray Kate, $800 OBO http://www.bonanza.com/booths/weffendy/items/Marc_Jacobs_Dark_Grey_Paradise_Kate


----------



## linhhhuynh

Rocker Tote, $425 BIN, no bids http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-Can...306?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27b7320982


----------



## linhhhuynh

cute flats, start $50 BIN $60 http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Bla...20132?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item1c17c8cdc4




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## iluvmybags

One Day Only Sale
All MJ and MbyMJ bags are 60% off 
at BAG BORROW or STEAL

http://www.bagborroworsteal.com/private-sale/browse?nodeId=3129&attributes=Brand&values=Marc%20Jacobs

Styles include:
Papaya Cecilia, $375
Paradise Evelyn, Beige $375
Small Boho, $755
Siri, Navy, $755
Small Multi-Pocket, Black, $355

http://www.bagborroworsteal.com/private-sale/browse?nodeId=3129&attributes=Brand&values=Marc%20by%20Marc%20Jacobs

Airliner Messenger, Black - $145
TT Tobo, Orange - $195
TT Quinn, Red - $175


----------



## nicolj

QUICK- totally turnlock bell bag in peacock in the midday dash for $114: http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...index=44&cmCat=cat000000cat8900735cat21000740


----------



## jun3machina

PRICE DROP! 
black kate from a wonderful PFer
$450 obo
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/MmHmluvthatstuff/items/Marc_Jacobs_Black_Paradise_Kate


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

NWT Red Python Embossed Large Single

Bidding stands at $100 with less than 2 days left.


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

NWT Stardust Blue Eugenie

Ending in less than 2 days.
$169 with no bids and free shipping.


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

Pre-owned ZC with HW in Peanut

$169 with no bids, ending in less than 40 minutes


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

Someone, please buy this so I won't have to 

Pre-owned White Quilted ZC 

$159 with no bids.
BIN: $199


----------



## Awwgeez

MJ Christy from a Lovely Pf'er!

http://www.bonanza.com/booths/yvalenz/items/Marc_Jacobs_Christy_Hobo__EUC_


----------



## heroesgirl88

Anyone looking for

MBMJ Aidan? Grey (Newsprint or Steel I can't tell)

0 bids, less than 3 hours left!!!

Starts at $150, BIN $350!!


----------



## a love story

Mouse flats on sale at thecorner.com $125
http://www.thecorner.com/item/YOOX/...4C1203/rr/1/cod10/44255716XD/sts/sr_tcsalesw3
I bought them when they were $175. and they are soooo cute.


----------



## angelnyc89

@ MarcJacobs.com Complimentary Gift Wrap!


----------



## pursemonkey

Black Paradise Evelyn (not an Angie as listed) BIN $349!
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-Par...704?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cb34e28e8


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

I know a lot of you gals love this color 

NWT Topaz Stam

3 days left.
Bidding stands at $315 with a BIN of $750


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

Pre-owned Cream Stam

$485 with no bids and BIN of $545

She needs some Tender Loving Care


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

So this one is not a super deal, but you just don't see these around often  Just like dbeth's but Blue

Blue Crystal Stam

BIN $1500 or BO


----------



## pursemonkey

NWOT Yellow Python Embossed Beat Bag BIN $565 
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Pyt...767?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item41553bec7f


----------



## linhhhuynh

Grace(?) $200 http://www.bonanza.com/booths/mysome1tba/items/Authentic_Marc_Jacobs_Grace


----------



## linhhhuynh

super pretty Nude LZW $260 http://www.bonanza.com/booths/Myakieu/items/MARC_JACOBS_WALLET___NUDE

^same seller, small Fuchsia Cecilia $550 http://www.bonanza.com/booths/Myakieu/items/BNWT_MARC_JACOBS_SMALL_CECILIA___FUCHSIA


----------



## jun3machina

icey taupe stam, ends in 2 hours
$168
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180597223751&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## indi3r4

*Small Purple Cecilia from a FAB PFer!!*
BIN $750 OBO
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/dbeth/items/Authentic_Marc_Jacobs_small_Purple_Cecilia__750_OBO_TPF


----------



## pursemonkey

Light Emerald (LOVE this color!) Sophia starting bid $159/BIN $210 (note rubbing to piping)
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Sop...712?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c59795c38


----------



## jroger1

Anabela quilted tote black w/ gunmetal hardware 33% off

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...mplates%2FET1.jhtml%3FN%3D4294967029%26st%3Ds


----------



## jroger1

Black patent Karlie $867

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c..._RETAIL_PRICE%257c1%26st%3Ds%26pageSize%3D160

Black & Bordeaux quilted Anabela $867

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c..._RETAIL_PRICE%257c1%26st%3Ds%26pageSize%3D160


----------



## jroger1

small olive cecelia $665

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c..._RETAIL_PRICE%257c1%26st%3Ds%26pageSize%3D160

navy little stam $532
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c..._RETAIL_PRICE%257c1%26st%3Ds%26pageSize%3D160

grey studded python large single $465
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c..._RETAIL_PRICE%257c1%26st%3Ds%26pageSize%3D160

bordeaux python small single $398
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c..._RETAIL_PRICE%257c1%26st%3Ds%26pageSize%3D160


----------



## cfrozal23

Marc by Marc Jacobs as well as Marc Jacobs today only at bluefly an extra 20% items 
including this MbMJ wallet

http://www.bluefly.com/Marc-by-Marc...ontinental-wallet/SEARCH/309749501/detail.fly


----------



## linhhhuynh

tons of ZCs/slgs up lately!

one seller has:

NWT PW Key Pouch, start $135 BIN $149 http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-Marc-Jacobs...141?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c596b0605 





NWT PW ZC start $285 BIN $315 http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-Marc-Jacobs...841?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c59721d41





another one: same prices - http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-Marc-Jacobs...271?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c5972171f





NWT Easy, start $225 BIN $249 http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Pat...491?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c5972279b





NWT Mix Quilted ZC(?) start $269 BIN $299 http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-450-Marc-Ja...389?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c59795325


----------



## linhhhuynh

small french style wallet BIN $45 http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Wom...490?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f05b9390a





whoa, sorry picture is hugeee


----------



## islandgirl76

Sahara, NWOT $590 http://www.bonanza.com/booths/lahabana75/items/NWOT_Auth_MARC_JACOBS_SAHARA_Orig__2150


----------



## linhhhuynh

OMG! relisted w/ a $99 start bid!!!!! i was drooling after it, but just got a wallet! someone please get this, i can't buy anything else! http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Blu...158?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a6170908e


----------



## linhhhuynh

Flat Case, $245 OBO http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Marc-...538?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item33636931ea


----------



## linhhhuynh

prettyyy skirt: start $49 BIN $59 http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Dra...13498?pt=US_CSA_WC_Skirts&hash=item1e605ccd5a


----------



## SarahP

Chestnut slouchy tote with leather lining! $499 BIN

http://cgi.ebay.com/Brand-New-Marc-...WH_Handbags&hash=item3f05ca1473#ht_500wt_1156


----------



## linhhhuynh

another ZC! $165 http://www.bonanza.com/booths/kipani/items/Authentic_MARC_JACOBS_CLUTCH_Wallet_Quilted_Black


----------



## linhhhuynh

Evelyn from a tPFer! $370 http://www.bonanza.com/booths/ashleysue/items/MARC_JACOBS_BLACK_PARADISE_EVELYN_BAG_PURSE_TPF__995


----------



## nascar fan

*Price Drop!* (from a super tpf'er)

*NWT! Marc Jacobs Beat Bag Black leather Stardust Gold *
*$625.00*
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/Cooper..._Stardust_Gold


----------



## pursemonkey

15% off all Marc Jacobs items on Fashionphile.com using code "JACOBS15" 
http://stores.channeladvisor.com/fashionphile/store/category.aspx?&Page=1&Sort=2&catid=22066


----------



## sneezz

http://www.yoogiscloset.com/marc-jacobs-stam-bag-a.aspx


----------



## sneezz

Sorry, I don't remember the name of the bag.

http://www.decadestwo1.com/shop/viewproduct/499

Extra 20% off with code bag20 until 12/18 only.


----------



## Luv n bags

sneezz said:


> Sorry, I don't remember the name of the bag.
> 
> http://www.decadestwo1.com/shop/viewproduct/499
> 
> Extra 20% off with code bag20 until 12/18 only.


 
Its a Daydream Hobo - the color is orchid


----------



## jun3machina

it's not a bag, but nice....

fall 2009 cashmere zipper dress
BIN $159
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-CHI...4901?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item5196d97605


----------



## heroesgirl88

Cherry ZC $95 OBO, in need of some TLC
from a fabulous TPFer!
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/121600/items/24004562
*note wear to edges.
View attachment 1274288


----------



## linhhhuynh

Gilt has 2 things on it's 80% off sale from MbMJ:

Colorblocked Habotai Top $49 MSRP $228 (only in S and XS) http://www.gilt.com/sale/women/off-final-sale-4/product/24983259




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Aurora Matte Jersey Dress $79 MSRP $358 (only in XS and L) http://www.gilt.com/sale/women/off-final-sale-4/product/27531262


----------



## nascar fan

*Black Stardust Cecilia *(full size) (from tpf'er)
BIN $850

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260708792801&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_10535wt_922


----------



## nascar fan

*Marc Jacobs Cream/metalic gold stam "RARE"!!!!!* (from same tpf'er)
BIN $799
Marc Jacobs Cream/metalic gold stam "RARE"!!!!!


----------



## linhhhuynh

LZW, $340 http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-BLA...724?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a0cb043d4


----------



## linhhhuynh

NWT Key Pouch, BIN $60 http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-Marc-Jacobs...462?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c59868656


----------



## linhhhuynh

NWT Susan, start $450 BIN $500 http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Dow...684?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35aeac9d1c


----------



## linhhhuynh

1 day+, beautiful Viv from a super nice tpfer! currently at $103.49 http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230562990944&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## iluvmybags

(very rare to find one of these NWT!!)

*F03 Terre Shopper, Black - NWT*
$395 BIN
6+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-Bla...142?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cb378f3be


----------



## linhhhuynh

Rio, NWT $695 http://www.bonanza.com/booths/bella4135/items/NWT_Marc_Jacobs_Dark_Gray_Paradise_Rio


----------



## linhhhuynh

Jen, no bids start $269 http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270679974208&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## linhhhuynh

Cartoon Rage (i wanted this so bad..) 12hrs+ 1 bid @ $89.99 http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230562992445&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## nascar fan

nascar fan said:


> *Black Stardust Cecilia *(full size) (from tpf'er)
> BIN $850
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...2801&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_10535wt_922


*Seller has done a temporary price drop on the Stardust Cecilia ... $699! *


----------



## nascar fan

nascar fan said:


> *Marc Jacobs Cream/metalic gold stam "RARE"!!!!!* (from same tpf'er)
> BIN $799
> Marc Jacobs Cream/metalic gold stam "RARE"!!!!!


*And also a temporary price drop on this Stam ... $699!*
(and I can tell you it is a beauty!)


----------



## sneezz

Shoes and handbags till Monday 12/20 12 noon EST.

www.gilt.com


----------



## islandgirl76

Sweet Punk hobo in Fluo Orange $1150 OBO
http://cgi.ebay.com/RARE-MARC-JACOBS-Sweet-Punk-Studded-Orange-Hobo-2450-/290513539532?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43a3f4d1cc


----------



## heroesgirl88

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Col...WH_Handbags&hash=item19c1a91fd0#ht_2257wt_932
5 minutes left
I dont know the name but it is gorgeous..


----------



## heroesgirl88

Cammie bidding starts @ $70
gold
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jaobs-Hand..._WH_Handbags&hash=item27b73ed2ed#ht_500wt_949

Cammie bidding starts @ $70
black
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jaobs-Hand..._WH_Handbags&hash=item27b73eceb0#ht_500wt_949

3 hours left


----------



## Luv n bags

Small Navy Cecilia - $724.36 obo

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Sma...719?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cb380589f


----------



## bag2bag

Sunburst Stam in Taupe, current bid $560,  1+ day left

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Sun...867?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item33637072ab


----------



## Luv n bags

Rare! Nappa Bordeaux Venetia with suede lining - $300 obo
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Rar...630?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item41556a4ef6


----------



## HmMmluvthatbag

Whoa! 2011 Bronze Metallic Stam BIN $887.00

http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-MARC-JACOBS-Quilted-STAM-SATCHEL-1395-Metallic-/150536061662?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item230ca602de


----------



## jun3machina

sweet punk shoes
$19






http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Heel-/170579372875?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item27b752ab4b


----------



## islandgirl76

Paradise Amber Tote in Green $750
from a wonderful p'fer
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/tphaskar/items/Marc_Jacobs_Paradise_Amber_Tote__Resort__09


----------



## islandgirl76

Small Stella $695 from same p'fer
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/tphaskar/items/Marc_Jacobs_Small_Stella__fall_2010___tags_attached


----------



## islandgirl76

East/West tote $450 OBO from same p'fer
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/tphaskar/items/Marc_Jacobs_East_West_Tote


----------



## islandgirl76

Beautiful blue Stam $895 from same wonderful p'fer
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/tphaskar/items/Marc_Jacobs_Stam_fall_2009_blue


----------



## jun3machina

bordeaux molly watch
BIN $50
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170578903109&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## iluvmybags

jun3machina said:


> sweet punk shoes
> $19
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Heel-/170579372875?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item27b752ab4b



FYI -- these are a Size 38


----------



## emilu

for any ladies in NYC.  Tokio 7 has a MBMJ petal to the metal sasha crossbody bag in camel/light brown for $260... I've been hunting for one, but not in that color


----------



## iluvmybags

*F05 E/W Baby Stam Clutch, Icy Bordeaux - gently used*
$389 BIN
or BEST OFFER
6+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-F05-LITTLE-STAM-ICY-BORDEAUX-LEATHER-/190481868170?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c599aa58a


----------



## iluvmybags

*F05 Sienna Hobo, Icy Black - gently used*
currently $249
$279 BIN
6+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/RARE-MARC-JACOBS-ICY-BLACK-SIENNA-BAG-PURSE-TPF-MEMBER-/230565359968?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35aec43160


----------



## iluvmybags

*S10 Paradise Evelyn, Black - gently used*
currently $359
$399 BIN
6+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-BLACK-PARADISE-EVELYN-BAG-PURSE-995-TPF-/230565359341?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35aec42eed


----------



## iluvmybags

***PRICE REDUCED FOR 1 DAY ONLY***
*Paradise Angie, Beige - gently used*
$359.99 BIN
(original asking price $399.99)

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-Paradise-Angie-Studded-Hobo-Bag-895-/170581566323?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27b7742373


----------



## mjsmurf77

Python-embossed studded stam 50% at NM Midday Dash:
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...atson17@hotmail.com&ecid=NMEC122010MiddayDash


----------



## iluvmybags

Less than 1 HOUR left!!

*S05 Scarlett Hobo, Electric Blue - NWOT*
(super soft, washed leather!)
currently $440

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250742431902&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## iluvmybags

20+ Hours to go

*F07 Quilted Elastic Kid (Stam), Plum - gently used*
currently $167.50

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110625506850&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## iluvmybags

*MbyMJ "Smudge Print" Faridah, Multi-Colored - NWOT*
(Printed canvas w/washed leather trim)
$65 BIN (+ FREE Shipping!)
6+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-Marc-jacobs-smudge-print-faridah-NWOT-TPF-/150536738902?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item230cb05856


----------



## pursemonkey

iluvmybags said:


> ***PRICE REDUCED FOR 1 DAY ONLY***
> *Paradise Angie, Beige - gently used*
> $359.99 BIN
> (original asking price $399.99)
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-Par...323?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27b7742373




Listed as Angie but is actually Evelyn. Still a great price, though!


----------



## jun3machina

gorgeous cashew leather bowler from a sweet PFer
BIN $259 (insane!! )
FREE SHIPPING!
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Urs...406?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item33638f2ff6


----------



## linhhhuynh

Aggie, BIN $288 http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Marc-Jacob...434?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a0cc80c8a


----------



## linhhhuynh

NWT Rad Bad, BIN $300 http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-han...861?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4cf3f60015


----------



## linhhhuynh

NWT Haley, BIN $149 http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-HAL...016?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5641a2b660


----------



## linhhhuynh

vintage Toaster(?) bag, BIN $60 
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/emily...Toaster_Bag___an_oldie_but_goodie_____REDUCED


----------



## linhhhuynh

Groovee, $350 OBO http://www.bonanza.com/booths/yvalenz/items/Marc_by_Marc_Jacobs_Classic_Q_Groovee_Satchel


----------



## linhhhuynh

Leigh, start $499 BIN $550 http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-Marc-Jacobs...338?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item483e31efba


----------



## iluvmybags

*F04 Pocket Satchel, Washed Rose - gently used*
$150
or BEST OFFER

http://www.bonanza.com/booths/black...obs_Pocket_Satchel_Bag_Washed_Rose_Pink_Brown


----------



## angelnyc89

MJ @ Net a Porter: http://www.net-a-porter.com/Shop/Sale/Bags/All?designerFilter=Marc_Jacobs

2010 Rockstar Clutch $425
Alexis sequin and leather clutch $548
Parachute Multipocket bag $398

MbMJ & MJ @ Bluefly: http://www.bluefly.com/Marc-by-Marc...N-1z140n4Z1z1409uZ1abc/numPerPage-96/list.fly


----------



## linhhhuynh

beautiful Pomegranate Sophia, $235 OBO http://www.bonanza.com/booths/emilyaw/items/Marc_Jacobs_Sophia___in_Pomegranate


----------



## linhhhuynh

Blake, BIN $475 OBO http://cgi.ebay.com/100-AUTH-Marc-J...441?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c180f51c1


----------



## linhhhuynh

Flat Case, $99 OBO http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Bla...188?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5196eefaf4


----------



## linhhhuynh

Benny, start $189 BIN $249 http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-MARC-JACOB...563?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item41557bfa23


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

Black Python Embossed Studded Stam

1 day, $760 with no bids
BIN: $840


----------



## ikny

Studded Python Large Single $325
http://www.cusp.com/shoponline/product.aspx?folderid=/shoponline/sale/allsale&itemId=V0GU6

Studded Python Small Single $278
http://www.cusp.com/shoponline/product.aspx?folderid=/shoponline/sale/allsale&itemId=V0GU7


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

These bags are already marked down and there's an extra 40% applied to them 






Taken at Bloomingdales SF


----------



## iluvmybags

************ - dot com
is offering DOUBLE CASH BACK on all ebay purchases
(I didn't even know that ebay was on their list!)

You earn 4% cash -- back in the Clothing, Shoes & Accessories category
(You will not earn the cash -- back is you use a Sniper service!)


----------



## retrofaxie

marc jacobs embossed python embossed studded stam original 1450 (60% off) sale 569
http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3108487?origin=category&resultback=3187


----------



## allsaint

Saks is having a 70% off sale.. 

Castoro Beaver Fur Shoulder Bag $787
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT<>prd_id=845524446365354

Calfskin Gene Satchel $418

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?FOLDER<>prd_id=845524446365357


----------



## angelnyc89

MbMJ @ Saks.com: 70% off designer sale!

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/sear...306418110_sort&sre=mhp0&N=1553 306418110+1614


----------



## angelnyc89

MbMJ @ Bloomingdales!

http://www1.bloomingdales.com/catal...JACOBS&Size=NOSELECTION&PageID=92661361452700


----------



## marcj

**Please do not use this thread for chat**


----------



## jun3machina

some fun after christmas ebay deals!!

gorgeous vintage chain bag
currently: $50
4 hours to go
http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Marc-...178?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f05dd176a






2006 (?) bowler bag
currently $89
2 hours to go
http://cgi.ebay.com/Brown-Camel-Lea...157?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a6190fd55









lovely a-line clutch
currently $22.50
30 minutes to go
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Marc-Jacob...278?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item336388b736


----------



## linhhhuynh

baby Stam from a pfer! $599 OBO http://cgi.ebay.com/1000-Authentic-...075?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c18252243


----------



## sneezz

MJ Greta in mouse on bluefly $1,196!

Other new stuff like beige sequin single&#65292;$876&#65292; 2010 rockstar clutch $680 in blue or brown&#12290;


----------



## Chobani

iluvmybags said:


> *F04 Pocket Satchel, Washed Rose - gently used*
> $150
> or BEST OFFER
> 
> http://www.bonanza.com/booths/black...obs_Pocket_Satchel_Bag_Washed_Rose_Pink_Brown



Thank you so much for posting this. I have wanted a MJ satchel type bag for so long. I just bought it for $125 because of your post so I really appreciate it!


----------



## indi3r4

less than half an hour to go!
*Robert Lexie in beige*
current bid of $405 (reserve not met)
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-lar...465?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4cf3f1ff19


----------



## indi3r4

*Large single*
current bid of $299
1 hr 45 mins to go
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-SIN...995?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c599a953b


----------



## indi3r4

*Small red cecilia*
current bid of $389.99
3++  hrs to go
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Sma...031?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4155707e8f


----------



## indi3r4

*Absinthe!* 
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/105547
Was £3,565   Now £2,495.50


----------



## iluvmybags

indi3r4 said:


> *Absinthe!*
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/105547
> Was £3,565   Now £2,495.50



**FYI**
NAP UK will not ship exotics outside of Europe, so this cannot be purchased by US buyers


----------



## indi3r4

*Teal Alyona*
BIN $799 OBO
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-ALY...259?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item230cdb327b


----------



## indi3r4

Small Stardust Python
BIN $249.99 
Note: see pictures for defects
http://cgi.ebay.com/550-NEW-MARC-JA...295?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c59b8e81f


----------



## linhhhuynh

Key Pouch, $24 OBO!! http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Pin...137?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4aa75a7cb1


----------



## paula_rose

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...933278&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1156
This was a Barney's exclusive MbMJ. Great Deal and not very common!


----------



## linhhhuynh

Rosie Ukita, start $239 BIN $279 http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-MARC-MARC-J...474?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item41559876c2


----------



## bag2bag

Small chevron Caroline $115, good used condition
*Note some wear on frame*
Seller has 25% of items in booth till 01/03/11
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/snowpea/items/Marc_Jacobs_Snakeskin_Small_Chevron_Caroline___GUC


----------



## ikny

Large Single in Brown python print
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...er_id=282574488338525&bmUID=iQMYMuB&ev19=1:43


----------



## heroesgirl88

*Black blake from '06 from an awesome TPFer!*
$300 OBO


----------



## heroesgirl88

turnlock Sasha in grey..
NWOT
$180 start bid, 0 bids
less than 2 hours left!


----------



## mintrified

NMA: http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-MARC-JACOBS-PETAL-METAL-SASHA-BAG-NWT-/170584591143#ht_764wt_1074

NWT
Brown Petal to the Metal Sasha
Starting: US $384.48
6 Days 23 Hours left

possibly a TPF member because they mentioned about authenticating the bag on this forum.


----------



## paula_rose

Nylon Quilted Debbie @ Nordies
http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3125598?origin=category&resultback=5732
40% off $294


----------



## kiss_p

MJ python embossed studded stam in grey at NM.  25% off the sale price:

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod102920026&eItemId=prod102920026&cmCat=search&searchType=SALE&parentId=cat980731&icid=&rte=search.jhtml%253FN%253D4294965764%2526rd%253D1%2526st%253Ds


----------



## beating<3baby

Midnight blue quilted large Ursula Bowler 
$370
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/blivl...Midnight_blue_quilted_large_Ursula_Bowler_bag


----------



## linhhhuynh

NWT Rad Bag from my fav PFer 
start bid $220 http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-Marc-Jacobs...315?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e60a1e03b


----------



## iluvmybags

*R08 Pressed Python Zip Clutch, Grey - gently used*
$139.99 BIN
or BEST OFFER
5+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Patent-Leather-Clutch-Wallet-Gently-Used-/170584565818?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27b7a1e83a


----------



## linhhhuynh

gorgeous ROSE zip wallet from a fabby PFer! so cute! $324 BIN OBO http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320636885297


----------



## iluvmybags

*R09 Birds of Paradise Tote - NWT*
$325 BIN

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-hand-bag-shoulder-satchel-black-birds-new-/280610167808?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4155ab5c00


----------



## iluvmybags

*S03 Small Multi-Pocket, Meadow - pre-owned*
**in need of some TLC**
$100 BIN
4+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Marc-Jacobs-Multipocket-Handbag-/190485487416?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c59d1df38


----------



## iluvmybags

*S08 Blake, White - gently used*
$250 BIN
4+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/100-AutHEnTiC-MArC-JaCoBS-Blake-Handbag-/190485486549?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c59d1dbd5


----------



## iluvmybags

*S03 Large Multi-Pocket, Meadow - gently used*
$225 BIN
4+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/100-Authentic-Marc-Jacobs-Multipocket-LARGE-Handbag-/190485486268?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c59d1dabc


----------



## jun3machina

gorgeous black vintage doctors bag
BIN $159
*interior slightly dirty*
http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-Marc-Jacob...245?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e60a6ae6d


----------



## bag2bag

Cherry Blossom Louise ~ New
BIN $135
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-PIN...784?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item45f7bfdd38


----------



## iluvmybags

Great "Two-for" deal for the "Bargain Shopper"!!

*"Vintage" E/W Satchel, Red & Double Strap Shoulder Bag, Black - gently used*
currently $99
$125 BIN
6+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Bag...504?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2eb25a5aa0


----------



## jun3machina

4 hours to go 
MBMJ emellished dot bag
$165
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-NWO...198?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item519702c94e


----------



## cooper1

*Sweet Punk* (Debbie?) in white with silver HW.
$1k opening bid
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Stu...&otn=2&po=LVI&ps=63&clkid=6089817824102902466


----------



## jun3machina

marc jacobs perforated flat tote
$79
1 day 5 hours
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-HAN...531?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cb3c494a3





Marc Jacobs vintage sophia in ivory (real vintage, not the limited edition one)
*this seller has some adorable non MJ items too*
$149
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-ORI...425?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35aee70d09





NWT pink python baby stam
$149
http://cgi.ebay.com/BNWT-Marc-Jacob...050?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4cf421a0ca


----------



## jun3machina

MBMJ PTTM pochette in plum
$189
http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-Marc-Jacobs...298?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35aee5e3aa


----------



## Mad about Bags

Adorabe MJ Skirt NWT Size 4 from a super sweet member on Bonanza 
$200
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/linhhhuynh/items/NWT_Marc_Jacobs_Skirt_


----------



## pursemonkey

Almond Sweet Punk Siouxsie from an AWESOME PFer!! BIN $700! 
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/DPrui...eet_Punk_Siouxsie_bag_purse_in_Almond___RARE_


----------



## iluvmybags

*R09 Python Embossed Stardust Single, Pink - NWT*
currently $323
$359 BIN
4+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/600-MARC-auth-JACOBS-singl-Stam-Python-Embossed-bag-/260716278167?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cb3e6b197


----------



## iluvmybags

*Original/1st Season (2001/02) Sofia, Black - gently used*
currently $199
$250 BIN
4+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-MARC-JACOBS-BLACK-LEATHER-SOPHIA-HANDBAG-/250751485495?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a61f40637


----------



## mjsmurf77

70% off F/W clothing and shoes at Marc Jacobs boutiques starts today!


----------



## angelnyc89

MJ @ NAP: Parachute Multipocket bag $397 it was $795! http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/79289

MJ @ Nordstrom: http://shop.nordstrom.com/c/marc-ja...dth=&color=&price=&lastfilter=&sizeFinderId=1

MbMJ @ Nordstrom: http://shop.nordstrom.com/c/marc-by...dth=&color=&price=&lastfilter=&sizeFinderId=1

@ NM: http://www.neimanmarcus.com/common/...94967029+384+4294965764&st=s&_requestid=27736


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Nordstroms Rack in Brea, Ca

-Totally Turnlock Percy (Fushia) $89.97
-Miss Marc Lila $99.97
-Little Kelsey Crossbody (Navy) $133.97
-Flash Leola (Black, Hazelnut?) $219.97


----------



## mamawolf2

2005 Icy Quilted Stella on Bonanza
$375 OBO

http://www.bonanza.com/booths/bonzbuyerrgyru/items/Marc_Jacobs_2005_Icy_Quilted_Stella__RARE__


----------



## linhhhuynh

PTTM Wallet and Pouch, from same seller:

$185 http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Pet...400?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c1855b520





$78 http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Pet...654?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27b7bd7e16


----------



## linhhhuynh

SD LZW $325 OBO http://www.bonanza.com/booths/chaosafter/items/Marc_Jacobs_Stardust_Black_Zip_Leather_Wallet_RARE


----------



## linhhhuynh

Kate start $450, BIN $495 20hrs+ http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-han...214?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item256000f826


----------



## linhhhuynh

Ines(?) BIN $650 http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-Marc-Jacob...641?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27b78e4c01


----------



## linhhhuynh

TT Aiden, $198 23hrs left http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Marc-Jacob...661?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20b628ad95


----------



## linhhhuynh

reduced, $310 BIN OBO http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-New...297?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4aa7729931


----------



## linhhhuynh

NWT cute TT pouch, bidding at $9.50, 19hrs
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180606067716&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## linhhhuynh

gorgeous ZC, @ $157, BIN $335 http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Ame...671?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5ade44ba0f


----------



## HeartMyMJs

MbMJ Hillier Hobo in blue at Saks for $278.60


----------



## iluvmybags

*R10 Bow Quilting Large Single, Gold - NWOT*
**NOTE** minor discoloration at top of flap
$349 BIN
29+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-MARC-JACOBS-purse-BOW-QUILITING-LARGE-BAG-650-/200561555556?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2eb2667864


----------



## jennytalula

*Grey Venetia with Gold hardware and Pink suede lining!*


In pristine condition on *ebay Germany*, seller *is willing to ship to US* and states this was a Limited Edition (?).

I was already in contact with the seller, therefore I got more pics of the bag than the auction has listed. I attached them to this post!

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260715945194&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Starting Bid 400 (app. $ 535) , BIN 650 (app. $ 870)


----------



## jroger1

6pm has Currant Natasha and Dirty Martini Groovee 20% off regular price.


----------



## Melly

jennytalula said:


> *Grey Venetia with Gold hardware and Pink suede lining!*
> 
> 
> In pristine condition on *ebay Germany*, seller *is willing to ship to US* and states this was a Limited Edition (?).
> 
> I was already in contact with the seller, therefore I got more pics of the bag than the auction has listed. I attached them to this post!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260715945194&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Starting Bid 400 (app. $ 535) , BIN 650 (app. $ 870)



That appears to be a Taupe Venetia (with gold hardware) from Fall 2005.  The color is certainly more brown than grey.  You can get a better idea of the color here.


----------



## islandgirl76

Studded canvas tote, used..starting at $99
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-pun...858?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f063ed1b2


----------



## linhhhuynh

cute ZC, BIN $119 http://cgi.ebay.com/6-76-MARC-JACOB...832?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19c223e590


----------



## linhhhuynh

if anyone can figure out how to clean this, there are no bids and it's @ $2.99 w/ 3hrs left http://cgi.ebay.com/Hot-Pink-Leathe...729?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4aa7664a89


----------



## iluvmybags

*F06 Striping Trish, Black - gently used*
$599.99 BIN
6+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/40-45-MARC-JACOBS-Black-Leather-Bowler-Satchel-w-Gold-/110632073025?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19c22f7741


----------



## iluvmybags

*Paradise Evelyn, Black - NWOT*
**strap has been repaired**
$495 BIN
or BEST OFFER

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Evelyn-Studded-Leather-Hobo-Hand-MSRP-995-/190486908869?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c59e78fc5


----------



## iluvmybags

*F04 Double Strap Satchel, Cocoa - NWT*
currently $299
$399 BIN
4+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-satchel-handbag-/120667714560?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c185b3400


----------



## heroesgirl88

someone please adopt this bag, it is GORGEOUS.

Bid starts $199


----------



## linhhhuynh

gorgeous Violet single from a great pfer, $399 BIN http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-NWT-M...404?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35af1141a4


----------



## kateincali

i would grab this in two seconds if i could. from a stylish PFer

NWT Grey Over the Rainbow Garland Bag
$795 OBO
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-Over-Rainbow-Garland-Bag-Grey-NWT-/320638034744


----------



## zoomzoom123

saks: MJ python Karlie $557.99
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...er_id=282574491663283&bmUID=iRnU1qR&ev19=1:33


----------



## jroger1

Nordstrom has new markdowns on several MBMJ bags:
http://shop.nordstrom.com/c/sale-ha...egory_1&sizeFinderId=1&partial=1&pagesize=100


----------



## IStuckACello

http://bags.bonanza.com/booths/star..._EUC_Fall_2005_Marc_Jacobs_Icy_Taupe_Stam_OBO

Icy Taupe Stam, $650, From a tpfer it looks like, beautiful!


----------



## jun3machina

adorable sweet punk witchy mary janes size 6 36
$34.99
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220716497521&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT





purple stam (daydream?)
*ask for additional pics for condition, etc*
$200
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220718211162&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## jroger1

NM black quilted Anabela:
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c..._RETAIL_PRICE%257c1%26st%3Ds%26pageSize%3D160


beige patent single:
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c..._RETAIL_PRICE%257c1%26st%3Ds%26pageSize%3D160


----------



## illini3

Marc by Marc Jacobs Classic Q Groovee -Cashew
http://piperlime.gap.com/browse/product.do?cid=41400&vid=1&pid=755566&scid=755566022

Marc by Marc Jacobs Classic Q Hillier - Cashew
http://piperlime.gap.com/browse/product.do?cid=41400&vid=1&pid=755570&scid=755570032

Use code SMILE for an extra 20% off the sale price.


----------



## iluvmybags

*Soft Calf Zip Clutch, Sap Green - pre-owned*
currently $15.50
$50 BIN
3+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-MARC-JACOBS-LEATHER-GREEN-WALLET-/300511628583?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item45f7e38d27


----------



## angelnyc89

MJ & MbMJ @ saks: http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/sear...s=P_306418049_sort&N=1553 306418049+1614+1754


----------



## Nikkibaby

MBMJ Boots and Shoes at DSW.com. All under $100! 70-80% off. 

DSW


----------



## blackonmaroon

*GORGEOUS S/S 07 Little Stam in Ivory*

Starting bid $0.33, BIN $350
6+ days remaining







http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Bab...eNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ht_9353wt_1139


----------



## jun3machina

patent boreaux baby stam!
$599
http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-Marc-Jacobs...636?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a62169e3c


----------



## jun3machina

also on BONANZLE for $525!!
*save $75!*
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/Coope...s_Bordeaux_Patent_Baby_Lil_Stam_Silver_HW_tPF


----------



## jun3machina

black paradise angie
$429
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-Par...016?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27b7d4b8d0


----------



## pursemonkey

jun3machina said:


> black paradise angie
> $429
> http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-Par...016?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27b7d4b8d0



Sorry to chat but I'm pretty sure this is the Evelyn and not the Angie. The Angie is the new style with a flat strap, right? Very similar, but wanted to clarify that I think they have this one titled incorrectly.


----------



## jun3machina

thanks PM!


----------



## Luv n bags

Not a steal, but HTF - Clay Stardust Cecilia - $999.95 start or 1199.95 BIN

http://cgi.ebay.com/1-5K-Marc-Jacob...952?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item588bff9920


----------



## ikny

Garbo clutch $573.60
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/95230


----------



## cooper1

_Ooooh! _
Same *ivory baby stam* as posted above, but seller offering it for $320 OBO on bonanza!!!
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/june2machina/items/Marc_Jacobs_Baby_Stam_IVORY_2007_w__tags_TPF__795


----------



## jun3machina

i've always thought this was a cute style
MBMJ courduroy cheetah kisslock bag
$68.74 OBO
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-Cor...933?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item33626f71f5


----------



## jun3machina

mixed chain bag
$147
6 hours to go
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280609705258&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## jun3machina

neat spring 2009 bag
$399




http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120665749972&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## jun3machina

small bordeaux east/west stam clutch!
ICEY LEATHER and from a sweet PFer!
BIN $349
http://cgi.ebay.com/RARE-Marc-Jacob...110?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c59fe77fe


----------



## tadpolenyc

jun3machina said:


> neat spring 2009 bag
> $399
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120665749972&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



just fyi, it's called the lively.


----------



## iluvmybags

*F07 Anna Stones Hobo/Messenger Bag, Black - gently used*
$499.99 BIN
9+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Large-Anna-Stones-Hobo-Leather-Lined-2000-/290520917634?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43a4656682


----------



## iluvmybags

*S05 Scarlett Washed Leather Hobo, Sunset Pink - previously owned*
$199 BIN
or BEST OFFER
6+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-Large-Pink-Leather-Hobo-Shoulder-Handbag-/310286386636?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item483e8285cc


----------



## iluvmybags

*R09 Python Embossed Stardust Eugenie, Pink - NWT*
$275 BIN
or BEST OFFER

http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-Marc-Jacobs-Pink-Stardust-Eugenie-Clutch-Wallet-450-/140498791605?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20b6616cb5


----------



## linhhhuynh

Rad Bag start $180 BIN $199!!! NWT! 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140497422744


----------



## ashleekieu

I saw this jacket at Bloomingdale's Century City for $195 plus tax (it was originally $798).

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...840816&010=T2RJ6&ci_src=14110944&ci_sku=T2RJ6


----------



## zoomzoom123

mbmj groovee in cashew- $278 after 20%code on piperlime (code:SMILE)
http://piperlime.gap.com/browse/product.do?cid=41400&vid=1&pid=755566&scid=755566022


----------



## mjsmurf77

Garbo Ava Jr. in mouse for $432:

http://www.josephstores.com/shoe-item.asp?action=ADD&item=MJAC302170&skip=&viewall=


----------



## jroger1

Classic Q Natasha in Black $278.40 @ 6PM:
http://www.6pm.com/product/7704806/color/3


----------



## kateincali

Pretty Cherry Tart Zip Clutch/Wallet from an awesome PFer
$85 OBO
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/linhhhuynh/items/Marc_Jacobs_PW_Cherry_Tart_Zip_Clutch_Wallet__TPF__


----------



## linhhhuynh

Single, $520 OBO http://www.bonanza.com/booths/kxj19...ge_Single_Shoulder_Bag_Grey_Python_Print__695




Tweed Single, $525 http://www.bonanza.com/booths/alice..._Sequin_Beige_MARC_JACOBS_Mini_Debbie_w__Tuck


----------



## linhhhuynh

Lou, @ $109, BIN $275 http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Lou...530?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c1882efc2


----------



## linhhhuynh

relist w/ an AWESOME BIN! $185 OBO, Rad bag http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-Marc-Jacobs...860?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20b66818bc


----------



## jun3machina

pretty sure this is the capra in smoke 


linhhhuynh said:


> Lou, @ $109, BIN $275 http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Lou...530?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c1882efc2


----------



## angelnyc89

MJ Sequin Stam
http://www.harrods.com/product/marc...at1=winter-sale&cat2=sale-fashion-accessories

829 euros = $1,073 usd


----------



## jroger1

Bergdorf Goodman has added some more MBMJ's to their sale. Just scored Dirty Martini Natasha $208 they also have black... They have Little Ukita in Hickory $278. NO DEALS on shipping tho.  NM already sold out their Natasha $156 not sure what colors they had.

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/comm...ESIGNER&N=4294967071+384&st=s&_requestid=4488


----------



## angelnyc89

-Marc by Marc Jacobs Riding Boot $99.94! (free shipping: "SHIPR")
Black & Grey

http://www.dsw.com/shoe/marc+by+marc+jacobs+riding+boot+684220?prodId=210827&category=dsw12cat980014

-Marc by Marc Jacobs Patent Boot $99.94! (free shipping: "SHIPR")
Burgundy, Black & Grey
http://www.dsw.com/shoe/marc+by+marc+jacobs+patent+boot+694117?prodId=210833&category=dsw12cat980014

-Marc by Marc Jacobs Suede Over The Knee Boot (free shipping: "SHIPR")
Black
http://www.dsw.com/shoe/marc+by+mar...odId=dsw12prod2840051&category=dsw12cat980014


----------



## jroger1

NM small cecelia in olive $447:

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c..._RETAIL_PRICE%257c1%26st%3Ds%26pageSize%3D160


----------



## Beany

angelnyc89 said:


> MJ Sequin Stam
> http://www.harrods.com/product/marc...at1=winter-sale&cat2=sale-fashion-accessories
> 
> 829 euros = $1,073 usd



We have Sterling in the UK not Euros and £829 = approx $1293


----------



## angelnyc89

^Thanks for pointing that out! 

MbMJ & MJ @ NM: http://www.neimanmarcus.com/common/...4294965764&pageSize=160&st=s&_requestid=25822


----------



## iluvmybags

If this were Electric Blue, I'd be all over it!!

*S05 Scarlett Hobo, Sunset Pink - gently used*
$299 BIN 
or BEST OFFER
29+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Marc-Jacobs-leather-handbag-pink-/260720573279?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cb4283b5f


----------



## angelnyc89

MbMJ STAR PEEP TOE SANDAL @ gilt.com $219 only in size 36.5


----------



## iluvmybags

*"Vintage" MbyMJ Eyelet Wallet, Navy Blue (I think) - gently used*
$60 BIN
1+ day

http://cgi.ebay.com/STUDDED-MARC-JACOBS-WALLET-/260718633103?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cb40aa08f


----------



## bag2bag

Vintage black suede & leather Liya
Starting bid $250
BIN $300

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Bla...838?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2eb28ced3e


----------



## linhhhuynh

two great things from a pfer:
Hudson, $550 http://www.bonanza.com/booths/alamony/items/Marc_Jacobs_striping_line_Hudson_in_Chestnut__Auth__tpf

Granite Flat Case, $90 http://www.bonanza.com/booths/alamony/items/Marc_Jacobs_Palais_Flat_Case_in_granite__AUTH__tpf_


----------



## linhhhuynh

NWT Chambray Nugget, $130 http://www.bonanza.com/booths/Smart...by_Marc_Jacobs_Classic_Q_Nugget_Bag__Chambray


----------



## linhhhuynh

Christy, start $500 BIN $550 http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Marc-Jacobs...949?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c5a11bcf5


----------



## linhhhuynh

gorgeous Little Stam $575 OBO http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-995-MARC-JA...561?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a0d4a9319


----------



## linhhhuynh

Vera, $600 http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-MARC-JACOBS...202?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a0d49c692


----------



## linhhhuynh

not sure of it's name. . . but black wallet start $70 BIN $80 http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-CHE...507?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cb41a9bfb


----------



## linhhhuynh

another one, BIN $190 OBO http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Aut...885?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e60d352b5


----------



## linhhhuynh

1day+, Bonnie $350 no bids http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120669573433&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## Luv n bags

I had one of these and regret that I let it go...Bronze Stam .99 (with reserve) start or $599.99 BIN

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-MARC-JACOB...535?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item230d5c65c7


----------



## jun3machina

black python embossed single:
$374
1 hour 40+ minutes
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-BLA...466?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cb3ff8e0a


----------



## jun3machina

PTTM pochette
*discoloration on back, tiny pen mark*
$119
1 hour
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-MARC-JACOB...827?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cb3ff2dcb


----------



## jun3machina

vintage zoe bag
suede, python, patent
*slight denim transfer on back*
$32
3 hours
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-Lar...768?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item53e5965b28





amazing, one of a kind gold python heels
(this seller also had a dress to match)
MARC JACOBS special design for WWD party!
currently $90
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-WWD...32065?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item3a62103361


----------



## jun3machina

vintage messenger bag toffee
$49
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Cro...571?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4155e2da1b





tweed cammie 
BIN $55
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-sma...687?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item415552f2b7


----------



## jun3machina

i wanna, but i shouldn't
FALL 2005 ICEY BLACK STAM
*slight discoloration*
BIN $639 OBO
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190489357000&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## linhhhuynh

Navy Baby Stam start $500 BIN $600 http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Marc-Jacobs...715?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a0d511f7b


----------



## cfrozal23

Nordstrom has the classic MBMJ Natasha for $232!! Sold out online- but call and ask you SA and they will honor it if they have the bag in store!! Select colors only!!


----------



## blackonmaroon

*Apricot MIKA!!*

$700 OBO + free shipping

http://www.bonanza.com/booths/spanik77/items/Marc_Jacobs_Apricot_Mika__RARE__EUC__tpf


----------



## linhhhuynh

GORGEOUS Jamie, from a super nice pfer. . @ $100, BIN $575  http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320641098427&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## anne1218

The Nordie at Westchester store in White Plains New York and their number is 914-946-1122. still have the Burgendy Quilted patent stam left for 60% off...HURRY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nascar fan

Vortex - dark brown with turquoise/pink interior
Neiman Marcus Last Call - Grapevine, TX
$1270


----------



## angelnyc89

MbMJ @ Bluefly: http://www.bluefly.com/Marc-by-Marc-Jacobs-Handbags/_/N-1z140n4Zfrg/numPerPage-96/list.fly


----------



## tomato4

not really a deal but the petal to the metal natasha in newspring is in stock at piperlime. looks like its still sold out everywhere else though.

http://piperlime.gap.com/browse/pro...bDcmnQjSJDoECdpKg&sig2=EJdmdmg_dQznCC-YsQVnjg


----------



## angelnyc89

MJ @ Bloomingdales

http://www1.bloomingdales.com/catal...aturedBrand=Marc+Jacobs&PageID=21779742908731


----------



## bag2bag

Bordeaux Christy
Starting bid $350
3 days left, no bids yet

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Chr...418?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27b802dee2


----------



## jroger1

Nordstrom Port Baby Aiden $312.90:

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/marc-by...tchel/3161409?origin=category&resultback=1273


----------



## iluvmybags

*F05 Quilted Stella, Icy/Black - gently used*
currently $10.50 (Reserve not Met)
$375 BIN
6+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-2005-Icy-Quilted-Stella-Rare-/170591314024?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27b808e068


----------



## iluvmybags

*Pre-Fall 09 Stef, Light Beige - NWT*
$420 BIN

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-han...005?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a6263c1c5


----------



## iluvmybags

^^Same Seller^^

*Pre Fall 09 Safety Pin Shopper/Tote, Black - NWT*
$650 BIN
or BEST OFFER

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-hand-bag-shopper-black-leather-new-/280616420101?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item41560ac305


----------



## linhhhuynh

gorgeous PW Carolyn, start $149 BIN $179 http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-Met...348?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item25608c297c


----------



## linhhhuynh

Linda, $490 http://www.bonanza.com/booths/bonzbuyercxkbh/items/MARC_JACOBS_Linda_Belted_Tote__Brown


----------



## linhhhuynh

purple Little Stam $625 OBO http://www.bonanza.com/booths/lambcd/items/Marc_Jacobs_little_Stam


----------



## jun3machina

i have these but paid a lot more!
pave crystal star earrings
BIN $13
http://cgi.ebay.com/marc-marc-jacob...713?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a0d68e181


----------



## jun3machina

pomegranate sophia
$125
1 hour left
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Sop...587?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4155d7be6b


----------



## jun3machina

purple cecilia
currently $227
2 hours left
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Qui...720?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item45f8053ac8


----------



## iluvmybags

*F10 Paradise Leigh, Brown - NWT*
currently $453.99
$499.99 BIN
6+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-MARC-JACOBS-Brown-Paradise-Leigh-Leather-Crossbody-/360337075650?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item53e5c36dc2


----------



## jroger1

NM MBMJ cashew groovee (large) $348
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c..._RETAIL_PRICE%257c1%26st%3Ds%26pageSize%3D160
MBMJ Cabernet Leola Zip $224
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c..._RETAIL_PRICE%257c1%26st%3Ds%26pageSize%3D160


----------



## jun3machina

cartoon paisley dress
$99
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270691624557&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT





palais shopper
$100
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320641923450&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## linhhhuynh

2hrs+ 2 Key Pouches, great colors!

@$15.50
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120671586611&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT





@$13.50
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120671594158&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
(hot pink, image won't work)


----------



## HeartMyMJs

*Macy's Torrance, California (Seen on the sale table)*
Cashew Hillier, Baby Groovee and Natasha $261.00-$291.00
Small Tan Kelsey $225.00


----------



## Shopmore

Will be returning this tomorrow to Saks on Michigan Ave - $347.99


----------



## indi3r4

*The Standard!*
BIN $800
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-QUI...398?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c18b4ad9e


----------



## indi3r4

*Black Baroque Faye*
BIN $849.99
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-BLA...208?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a0d71d098


----------



## linhhhuynh

Love Story wallet, start $129 BIN $169 http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-Lov...709?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item336456847d


----------



## linhhhuynh

pretty ZC, no bids, 5hrs+ @125 http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250756408086&ssPageName=ADME:B:WNA:US:1123


----------



## iluvmybags

At the* Lafayette Store (337/406-0904*), the following bags are included in this sale:

Tweed Sequin Stam
Rubik Nylon Ink Tote, Purple & Black
Memphis Rio, Beige & Black
Stardust Cecilia, Beige
Nikki, Beige
Robert Lexie, Red
Didi, Hot Pink
Jen, Fuchsia
Large Zip Wallet, Lacquered Bordeaux (Red)

waiting for pics and addtl info from the Baton Rouge store


----------



## iluvmybags

Here is the list from the *Baton Rouge (225/767-9704*) store:

Tweed Sequin Stam 
Chelsea Coated Canvas Satchel, Blue
Jen, Bronze
Angela, Black
Quilted Natasha, Dark Grey & Light Grey
Carla, Brown & Green
Memphis Rio, Black
Memphis Jennifer, Beige
Paradise E/W Amber (w/zipper & longer strap), Brown
Gypsy, Brown
Rubik Nylon Ink Tote, Purple
Patent Leather XL Single, Bordeaux
Zip Clutch, Bronze


----------



## patsyesq

Marc Jacobs Little Stam Ebay from TPF for 30.00! 

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-BAB...611?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item256096e49b


----------



## iluvmybags

iluvmybags said:


> At the* Lafayette Store (337/406-0904*), the following bags are included in this sale:
> 
> Tweed Sequin Stam
> Rubik Nylon Ink Tote, Purple & Black
> Memphis Rio, Beige & Black
> Stardust Cecilia, Beige
> Nikki, Beige
> Robert Lexie, Red
> Didi, Hot Pink
> Jen, Fuchsia
> *Large Zip Wallet, Lacquered Bordeaux (Red)*
> 
> waiting for pics and addtl info from the Baton Rouge store



FYI -- I'm not sure what color this is or the leather
Kiki says it's from S10 (according to the tag inside), and that the tag just says "RED" -- the original price was $495.  Lacquered Leather wasn't released until F10, and the price of the Lacquered LZW was $425 (the style nos. are also different), so this might actually be some other type of leather

ETA:  The wallet is from the "Novellete" collection (http://forum.purseblog.com/marc-jacobs-reference-library/spring-summer-2010-styles-and-pricing-info-520500-2.html#post13364881)
which is the same collection that produced the Leon)


----------



## iluvmybags

patsyesq said:


> Marc Jacobs Little Stam Ebay from TPF for 30.00!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-BAB...611?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item256096e49b



FYI -- This is an auction and the current bid is $26 -- it still has 8 days to go


----------



## iluvmybags

iluvmybags said:


> FYI -- I'm not sure what color this is or the leather
> Kiki says it's from S10 (according to the tag inside), and that the tag just says "RED" -- the original price was $495.  Lacquered Leather wasn't released until F10, and the price of the Lacquered LZW was $425 (the style nos. are also different), so this might actually be some other type of leather
> 
> ETA:  The wallet is from the "Novellete" collection (http://forum.purseblog.com/marc-jacobs-reference-library/spring-summer-2010-styles-and-pricing-info-520500-2.html#post13364881)
> which is the same collection that produced the Leon)



Kiki sent me a pic of the wallet --
this is 50% off ($247.50) --


----------



## claraflo

Yoogis closet have a green quilted stam for a bargain price of $525. By the looks of the pics it's in very good condition. Save around 60% off the price of a new one. Lovely colour too. I had another handbag in a similar colour and surprisingly, it goes with nearly everything. 

http://www.yoogiscloset.com/marc-jacobs-stam-bag-0119.aspx


----------



## iluvmybags

claraflo said:


> Yoogis closet have a green quilted stam for a bargain price of $525. By the looks of the pics it's in very good condition. Save around 60% off the price of a new one. Lovely colour too. I had another handbag in a similar colour and surprisingly, it goes with nearly everything.
> 
> http://www.yoogiscloset.com/marc-jacobs-stam-bag-0119.aspx


This is actually a Washed Goat Leather Stam in Teal from S08 (not calf leather as described).  If you're considering this bag, you may want to do a search for this color/season to get a better idea what the actual color looks like and how the leather wears.


----------



## Shopmore

$652 @ Neiman Marcus

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...967029%26Ns%3DMAX_RETAIL_PRICE%257c1%26st%3Ds


----------



## lho

MbyMJ Bags on Sale
At: Saks 5th Avenue (Walt Whitman Mall in Long Island, NY)
Don't remember exactly how much, but around $270-something.

(2) Classic Q Natasha 
Color: Port 

Also marked down- 
(1) Ukita 
Color: Elsworth Blue


----------



## Pink Bon Bon

/


----------



## iluvmybags

*Patent Leather Christy, Ivory - gently used*
$99 BIN
6+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Marc-Jacob-Christy-patent-handbag-/200567649197?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2eb2c373ad


----------



## iluvmybags

*F08 Carter Eugenie, Shark Grey - NWOT*
currently $31.97 (no reserve)
1+ day

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300515560879&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## jroger1

6pm is having a sale MBMJ bags 30-50% off:

http://www.6pm.com/search/null/filt...t/"Marc+by+Marc+Jacobs"/sort/goLiveDate/desc/


----------



## iluvmybags

*R08 Satin Rad Bag, Fuschia - NWT*
$160 BIN
or BEST OFFER

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140501031633


----------



## iluvmybags

*The Outnet - UK*

F09 Stardust Beat Bag, Blue - approx $708 (for US buyers)
(after VAT is deducted and shipping & duties are added)

http://www.theoutnet.com/product/220034






F09 Jumbo Waves Rockabilly, Black - approx $815 (US buyers)
(after subtracting VAT & adding shipping/duties)

http://www.theoutnet.com/product/220045


----------



## jun3machina

baby python stam
2 hours
$349
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-LIT...124?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cb4480764


----------



## jun3machina

gorgeous rosen!!
currently $101
3 hours
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Mix...300?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43a47cfc44


----------



## jun3machina

icey pearl venetia
currently $255
9 hours
http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Marc-...195?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c5a2b318b


----------



## Luv n bags

NR in Colma has some bags fom the Memphis line. Also a light caramel colored Blake $499 and the same color Elsie (similar price). Let me see if I can find some pics.

Pics borrowed from various postings:
They have one like this in the exact same color 



Also, the black color scheme.

One of these
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And a few more that were longer and more square shaped.


----------



## indi3r4

^beige leslie @ NR colma out of all places? I DIE!  do you remember the price point?

*Bordeaux Little Janice*
BIN $479.99
http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-Marc-Jacob...388?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item45f8453464


----------



## Luv n bags

^I didn't look at the price, but the Reena was $899.  There was one beige Leslie and about three black Leslies.


----------



## jun3machina

blue python molly watch
$27
1 hour + to go
http://cgi.ebay.com/Blue-Marc-Jacobs-Watch-MBM1078-/270694474842?pt=Wristwatches&hash=item3f06a5e45a


----------



## kateincali

i don't know how much of a deal this is, but i haven't seen it before

Shell & crystal stones clutch
$850 BIN
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-2011-SHELL-CRYSTAL-STONES-CLUTCH-1095-/160536390868


----------



## bag2bag

Preowned eggplant/purple Venetia
Starting bid $289 ~ 6+ days left ~ no bids yet
BIN $339
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200568507576&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT








Purple Paradise Marky!
BIN or best offer $225
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250762032834&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## Melly

*RARE!! Python Trimmed Blake from a wonderful tPFer! **
$385 obo*

http://www.bonanza.com/booths/Iheartthepurseforum/items/HTF_Marc_Jacobs_Python_Trimmed_Blake


----------



## patsyesq

2 MARC JACOBS LITTLE STAMS UNDER 100.00 Each!!!!! There is also a silver one but i don't think its the little for under 100.00 
*
Please remember to only post auctions ending within 48 hours or that are Buy It Now. These have 6 days left.
Thanks!*http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-bla...316?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item588c49a794


----------



## dbeth

As of yesterday, there is a Castoro bag at South Coast Plaza, Irvine, Ca. Saks Fifth Avenue.  $900 down from $2,250.

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...=282574488338525&bmUID=1274472463735&ev19=3:8



They also had this Stam for $800, down from $2,200. It was really pretty, but a little to soft & smooshy for me.


http://www.mytheresa.com/shop/STAM-BAG-p-12807.html


----------



## jun3machina

chile striping zip bowler
*slight corner wear & edge-paint needs to be redone*
BIN $299
http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Marc-...459?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item53e5de7eb3


----------



## Christine Dior

^^ Don't mean to chat but I clicked on the link and all the pics say they are stolen images..


----------



## jun3machina

i can see the images okay...


----------



## Quigs

I'm also getting "stolen images".


----------



## jun3machina

her images are protected by seller sourcebook....here's the item # and link:
item # 360338849459
link:
http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Marc-...459?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item53e5de7eb3

im still seeing the item fine, so maybe my link was corrupt?  she's selling several items and all are with the same backdrop. the pics are hers. sorry for any confusion


----------



## Quigs

jun3machina said:


> her images are protected by seller sourcebook....here's the item # and link:
> item # 360338849459
> link:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Marc-...459?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item53e5de7eb3
> 
> im still seeing the item fine, so maybe my link was corrupt?  she's selling several items and all are with the same backdrop. the pics are hers. sorry for any confusion



Still getting "stolen images".


----------



## claraflo

This gorgeous little Venetia is now 25% off. I love the colour. Venetia's just aren't my thing. Appears to be in very good condition and a steal at it's current price. 

http://stores.channeladvisor.com/fashionphile/Items/Item.aspx?sck=2175021&SKU=cd19460.5*&caSKU=cd19460.5*&caTitle=MARC%20JACOBS%20Leather%20Venetia%20Tote


----------



## preppy_in_pink

Was in Nordstrom Rack at Towson Town Center yesterday and saw a few Blakes. Brown with Green stitching. Not sure of the official color, but they were $599


----------



## kateincali

Quigs said:


> Still getting "stolen images".


Wonder if it's something similar to what JJ mentioned in feedback. For instance because you have under 500 posts you can't correctly view the linked images? Just a theory. Anyway, back to regularly scheduled programming... 

Purple little stam
$645 OBO
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Purple-Quilted-Little-Stam-/320647659340





Gold stam
2+ hours to go, 1 bid $349
http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-MARC-JACOBS-Gold-Stam-Tote-Handbag-1395-w-Reciept-/200566899654


----------



## kateincali

Pre-owned cherry blossom blake
5+ hours to go, 1 bid $49.99
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-BLAKE-HANDBAG-Cherry-Blossom-RV-995-00-/110637539489





Sequined little stam
6+ hours to go, 1 bid $544.99
http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-MARC-JACOBS-Bronze-Gold-Sequined-Little-Stam-995-/360337935425


----------



## dyyong

Quigs said:


> I'm also getting "stolen images".


 

ahem, I don't want to voice out, but actually it's my listing, I blocked my images because it was stolen before for frault usage 
you can only view it from computer and not iphone.


----------



## jun3machina

sweet punk flats 38
bin $85
http://cgi.ebay.com/Studded-Marc-Ja...53344?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item19c2aac300


----------



## linhhhuynh

Debbie, $345 OBO http://www.bonanza.com/booths/loveshop/items/_495_NEW_Marc_Jacobs_Rubik_Quilted_Debbie_Shoulder_Bag


----------



## linhhhuynh

PW Satchel $275 http://www.bonanza.com/booths/alamony/items/Marc_Jacobs_Patchwork_Satchel_in_black__Authentic__tpf


----------



## linhhhuynh

Jane, $200 OBO http://www.bonanza.com/booths/tempteq/items/Marc_Jacobs__Jane__Shoulder_Bag__Authentic


----------



## linhhhuynh

black SD Little Stam, $725 OBO http://www.bonanza.com/booths/ilikebigbags/items/Marc_Jacobs_Little_Stam_Studded


----------



## linhhhuynh

Bordeaux Single, $449 BIN OBO http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-SMA...308?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2560be783c


----------



## linhhhuynh

XL Single $500 BIN OBO http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-XL-...025?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item45f84baf21


----------



## pinknyanko

saw these at the san leandro NR today


----------



## lbg4unme

pinknyanko said:


> saw these at the san leandro NR today



The same selection of bags were at the Factoria NR in Bellevue as well


----------



## jroger1

MJ Bordeaux patent single NM $465 popped up again today.


----------



## dbeth

Somebody be my bag twin!!  


Tweed Sequin Stam, Starting bid of $670


http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Bla...644?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f06d509e4


----------



## iluvmybags

*Jumbo Waves Gash, Brown - gently used*
$549.99 BIN
or BEST OFFER
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-Brown-Leather-Gash-Satchel-Bag-EUC-/300519368276?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item45f859a654


----------



## angelnyc89

Marc Jacobs Collection @ Gilt.com


----------



## linhhhuynh

black Natasha from a pfer! $295 OBO http://www.bonanza.com/booths/blackonmaroon/items/Marc_by_Marc_Jacobs_Classic_Q_Natasha_Bag_in_Black


----------



## linhhhuynh

yellow Natasha, $250 http://www.bonanza.com/booths/liendenlane/items/BNWT_Marc_by_Marc_Jacobs_Natasha_Marigold_Yellow


----------



## tomato4

http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-Marc-MARC-J...766?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2560be00ee

fuschia crossbody $89


----------



## linhhhuynh

colorblock Hillier from a great pfer! http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Dr-...912?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e613481b8


----------



## linhhhuynh

Rosen $299 Bin http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Mix...389?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43a4c93455


----------



## linhhhuynh

Eugenie start $9.95 BIN $109 http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-MARC-JACOB...933?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item336491540d


----------



## Luv n bags

This is rare! Sapphire blue large Cecilia start $649.99 or BIN $735

http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-Marc-Jacob...631?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item230dad686f


----------



## linhhhuynh

TT Pouch and KP $200 BIN OBO http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Marc-Jacob...557?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e612f05fd


----------



## bellagem

http://www.theoutnet.com/product/78547

$568.50!!! If you ever wanted to give this bag a shot, this is it 

Original Retail is $1,895

cachexl.theoutnet.com/images/products/78547/78547_in_l.jpg


----------



## iluvmybags

*Paradise Leigh, Brown - NWT*
$499 BIN
or BEST OFFER
29+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-Leigh-Lthr-W-Studs-Crossbody-Bag-895-NWT-/390284291868?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5adec1af1c


----------



## ballet_russe

mbmj baby groovee, ellsworth blue
$238.90
http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/marc-by-marc-jacobs-classic-q-baby-groovee-satchel/3149632


----------



## iluvmybags

If this were another color, I'd be all over it!!

*F09 Vortex Jet, Black - NWT*
$423.75 BIN
(FREE SHIPPING!)
29+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Marc-Jacobs-NEW-Small-Jet-Leather-Bucket-Black-/390284316498?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5adec20f52


----------



## iluvmybags

*S10 Desir (Python Embossed) Large Single, Purple - NWT*
currently $399.99
$439.99 BIN
6+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-Purple-Desir-Python-Quilted-Large-Single-/360339803303?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item53e5ed0ca7


----------



## iluvmybags

*R06 Quilted Stam, Topaz - gently used*
$799.99 BIN
or BEST OFFER
6+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-TOPAZ-STAM-purse-handbag-excellent-
cond-/150555132571?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item230dc9029b


----------



## iluvmybags

Pretty Rare Find!!
Only 19+ Hours to go

*F05 E/W Baby Stam Clutch, Violet (Napa Leather) - NEW!! with tags*
currently $149
$199 BIN

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270696620917&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## a love story

Not sure how much off. But girls are always asking about the mouse flats.
Navy blue mouse flats with gold ears at Yoox sizes 7 and 8 $170
They also have some white ones.
http://www.yoox.com/item/YOOX/MARC+...3FD17CD7/rr/1/cod10/44282947BJ/sts/sr_women80


----------



## a love story

Also not a DEAL at $790, but Yoox has the ROLLS ROYCE clutch! 
http://www.yoox.com/item/YOOX/MARC+...3FD17CD7/rr/1/cod10/45145782PM/sts/sr_women80


----------



## jun3machina

lobster ursula bowler
currently $147
40 minutes to go
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-URS...266?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20b6b674ea


----------



## jun3machina

icey petrol stam from one of my favorite PFers closets!!
BIN $999
SOOOO RARE!!!!!!!!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-ICY...345?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item230dcc41c1


----------



## claraflo

Eggshell patchwork stam. $695, someone buy it before I am tempted to.

http://www.yoogiscloset.com/marc-jacobs-patchwork-stam-bag-0120.aspx


----------



## linhhhuynh

gorgeous Whiskey Box Bag BIN $678 http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Whi...857?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a62bd8991


----------



## linhhhuynh

Debbie, $329 BIN $399 http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-Marc-Jacobs...504?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2eb2e95c00


----------



## linhhhuynh

another Debbie $325 BIN OBO http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-DAY...277?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2560daca1d


----------



## jun3machina

so cool stella in dark plum
$299
6 hours
http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-MARC-...408?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35af6681e0


----------



## jun3machina

ugh! someone get this before i give in 
firebird clutch wallet
$259
http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-Marc-Jacobs...876?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item56425008ec


----------



## iluvmybags

*F08 So Cool Zip Clutch, Dark Plum - NWT*
currently $99.99
$129.99 BIN
6+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-MARC-JACOBS-PLUM-CLUTCH-WALLET-orig-395-/150555502432?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item230dcea760


----------



## sdkitty

Nordstroms Rack San Diego, Sat Jan 29, Blake for $499.  Tag said green but it was a light to med brown color (at least to my eyes) with very thin green trim.


----------



## alouette

My local consignment shop had a black Elise with silver hardware missing the front buckle for only $24.95.  Exterior appeared to be in overall good condition even sans buckle.  Didn't take a look at the interior.

If interested, I'll pm you the contact info.

ETA:  Not my bag btw.


----------



## kitcat

Black quilted stam with twill lining from 2006
from a TPF bride to be
$475 OBO

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-bla...589?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item230dd93eed


----------



## kitcat

striping alert!

chili bowler
$299 BIN

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Marc-...459?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item53e5de7eb3


----------



## kitcat

little stam in gold  "the kid"- rare find
$419

http://cgi.ebay.com/auth-marc-jacob...719?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2eb260a4d7


----------



## linhhhuynh

black ZC $150 http://www.bonanza.com/booths/squirrelly/items/MARC_JACOBS_Black_Leather_Zip_Clutch_Wallet__395


----------



## jroger1

Piperlime has 30% off matching purse & wallet too cute:
MBMJ Totally Turnlock Long Trifold Wallet in Wild Mushroom 123.99
http://piperlime.gap.com/browse/product.do?cid=50548&vid=1&pid=823013&scid=823013002
MBMJ Totally Turnlock Shifty Bag in Wild Mushroom $333.99
http://piperlime.gap.com/browse/product.do?cid=50548&vid=1&pid=823016&scid=823016002


----------



## linhhhuynh

Marky wallet: $200 OBO http://www.bonanza.com/booths/bittenkitten/items/Marc_Jacobs_Black_Marky_Wallet_Clutch


----------



## linhhhuynh

pretty Faridah start $99 BIN $145 http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Fab...339?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a62e80a5b


----------



## jun3machina

rare almond stam!
currently $400
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110642556732&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## jun3machina

black python karen bag
currently $200
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300519537384&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## angelnyc89




----------



## heroesgirl88

NWT MJ skirt! super cute.. RRP $895 but now down to $175 OBO. 

http://www.bonanza.com/booths/linhhhuynh/items/NWT_Marc_Jacobs_Skirt__unique_25354887


----------



## LilahBelle

Ossie Aztec bag from a wonderful TPFer!

$400 starting bid...






http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...958394&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_922


----------



## iluvmybags

*F08 Quilted Stam, Grey - gently used*
$799.99 or BEST OFFER

http://www.bonanza.com/booths/emma_olive/items/Marc_Jacobs_Charcoal_Stam_Authentic


----------



## mintrified

Rust Petal to the Metal Sasha!!!! (NMA!)
BIN $500 or Best Offer

http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-MARC-MARC-JACOBS-PETAL-METAL-SASHA-BAG-/380313648391


----------



## iluvmybags

*Lacquered Leather Stam, Black - NWT*
**MISSING FRONT ZIPPER PULL**
$889 BIN

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-Black-Polish-Quilted-Stam-Bag-Satchel-1400-/170598729722?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27b87a07fa


----------



## IStuckACello

San Francisco Nordstrom Rack had a I think red python stam, $499.97
415-934-1211


----------



## iluvmybags

*Blue Fly* -- Only ONE left!!
Lacquered Leather XL Single, Bordeaux
$636 (+ $30 off/Free Shipping on all purchases of $150 or more - ends 3:00 A.M. EST, Friday, 2/4)

http://www.bluefly.com/Marc-Jacobs-bordeaux-quilted-leather-The-XL-Single-chain-bag/cat60024/311672801/detail.fly


----------



## cralleycat

Nordstrom Rack online has a parachute cammie in platinum for 60% off.... $175.97 

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/marc-ja...lder-bag/3104556?origin=category&resultback=0


----------



## jun3machina

dark grey kate
start bid $450, no reserve
4 hours to go
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Par...422?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a62d4bd46


----------



## jun3machina

limited edition sophia re-issue in butterscotch
currently $66, BIN $179
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-BAG...712?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cb4b104b0


----------



## jun3machina

original butterscotch cammie
BIN $79
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Fir...949?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27b86659cd


----------



## jun3machina

and looky here! 
butterscotch LE stella 
BIN $229
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-Lim...953?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35afabab21





LE white sophia BIN $149
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-Lim...844?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35afabae9c


----------



## HeartMyMJs

*Bloomies sale!*

Totally Turnlock Shifty Leather Satchel (Reg $478.00 on sale for $334.60)
Shell Pink or Wild Mushroom
http://www1.bloomingdales.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=517408&CategoryID=5283

Totally Turnlock Lydia Leather Satchel (Reg $478.00 on sale for $334.60)
Wild Mushroom
http://www1.bloomingdales.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=503135&CategoryID=5283

Ozzie Q Continental Wallet (Reg $198.00 on sale for $138.60)
Gettyburg Blue and Magenta
http://www1.bloomingdales.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=513289&CategoryID=5286

Totally Turnlock Flap Wallet Clutch (Reg $178.00 on sale for $124.60)
Bronze, Pure Blue, and Tomato
http://www1.bloomingdales.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=528844&PseudoCat=se-xx-xx-xx.esn_results

Many more.....


----------



## dbeth

MJ Elise in Carmel. Two Available for $450 at Nordstrom Rack Mission Valley---San Diego, Ca.


----------



## iluvmybags

Only 19+ Hours to go!

*F08 Daydream Stam, Black - New w/Defects*
currently $214.03

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220732656405&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## iluvmybags

20+ Hours to go

*F06 Hudson, Dark Brown/Tan Striped - gently used*
currently $177.50

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130480806317&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## iluvmybags

20+ Hours

*Paradise Kate, Black - NWOT*
currently $299.99

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270699314365&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## iluvmybags

*S09 Memphis Reena, Beige - NWOT*
currently $595
1+ day

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220731913763&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## iluvmybags

*F10 Carla, Bordeaux - NWT*
$499.99 BIN
9+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-Marc-Jacob...379?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item45f892bfeb


----------



## linhhhuynh

EV Groovee, BIN $275 http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Cla...152?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4156a21968


----------



## linhhhuynh

Beige Single, $400 OBO http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Qui...355?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cb4e9033b


----------



## linhhhuynh

same seller^ PTTM Benny? Sookie? i don't remember. but it's cute! $200 OBO http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Marc-Jacob...625?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cb4e8f0c1


----------



## linhhhuynh

Kristina, start $249 BIN $299 http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-KRI...748?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f07067e74


----------



## linhhhuynh

Love Story clutch, start $235 BIN $260 http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Lov...147?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cb4e7c21b


----------



## linhhhuynh

Purple Desir start $362 BIN $399 http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-Pur...083?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item53e610f333


----------



## linhhhuynh

Evelyn start $139 BIN $400 http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-MARC-...767?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4aa86a0ac7


----------



## linhhhuynh

Zebra Venetia BIN $575 http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Bla...157?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5adee349cd


----------



## linhhhuynh

Paradise Marky, missing lock BIN $200 http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-PAR...329?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19c2e2a3a1


----------



## heroesgirl88

MJ single black regular quilted.. so classic!
this is the bag that stirred up quite a storm lol
NWOT
BIN $399.99


----------



## linhhhuynh

another Marky, BIN $200 http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-QUI...893?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c5a853f0d


----------



## linhhhuynh

Love Story wallet (relist) start $109 BIN $150 http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-Lov...780?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3364acf1c4


----------



## linhhhuynh

Bow Cosmetic bag, $185 BIN http://cgi.ebay.com/new-MARC-JACOBS...511?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c5a79e34f


----------



## linhhhuynh

gorgeous ZC less than 10hrs @ $199 http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-MARC-JACOBS...124?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2560e99e64


----------



## heroesgirl88

not sure of model
'vintage' MJ from 2004.
~6 hours left
start bid $


----------



## heroesgirl88

the colour and patchwork on this is soooo pretty! loving the hardware

start bid $439.00
1 day left


----------



## heroesgirl88

gold paradise clutch.. missing a strap

$299.00 start bid
~11hours left


----------



## heroesgirl88

always wanted something this crazy! and romantic.. would be great for upcoming valentines day 

BIN $369.99 
-RRP was $1395!


----------



## heroesgirl88

MJ stella
gorgeous colour!
start bid $199. 4 days.


----------



## heroesgirl88

pink baby stam

~5 days left
$589.00 start bid


----------



## iluvmybags

*F07 Soft Calf Zip Clutch, Bordeaux - gently used*
(suede lining!!)
$100 BIN
(currently $90)
6+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-Burgundy-leather-Snap-Front-Wallet-/230582838677?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35afcee595


----------



## iluvmybags

*"Vintage" Mini Patti, Caramel - NWT*
$250 BIN
9+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-MARC-JACOBS-HANDBAG-12-X-6-MINI-PATTI-/280626458453?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4156a3ef55


----------



## iluvmybags

*S10 Large Single, Coral - NWT*
$625 BIN
or BEST OFFER
6+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-coral-red-single-bag-large-VERY-RARE-/160542502397?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2561142dfd


----------



## heroesgirl88

Marc by Marc Jacobs Classic Q Derby/Nugget Crossbody
$95.00 OBO
from an awesome TPFer!
So cute and versatile!


----------



## jun3machina

colorblock pochette
15 minutes to go
$259
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220732388592&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## iluvmybags

*"Vintage" (S03) E/W Shoulder Bag, Grey - gently used*
currently $189
$225 BIN
6+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-MARC-JACOBS-GRAY-LEATHER-TOTE-BAG-SATCHEL-XL-/190499073489?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c5aa12dd1


----------



## dbeth

Today at Nordstrom Rack Mission Valley--San Diego, Ca. 

Kristen in Ivory $500, Elise in Camel (noticeable scratch on the front pocket) $450, a lavender & yellow bag that I'm not familiar with so I don't know the name. Both around $450. Memphis Robert Leslie in black, $1,000.


----------



## heroesgirl88

sorry i cant edit my post above^

http://www.bonanza.com/booths/linhhhuynh/items/Marc_by_Marc_Jacobs_Classic_Q_Derby_Nugget_Crossbody

$95.00 OBO


----------



## iluvmybags

*"Vintage" Soft Calf Zip Clutch, Black - gently used*
$69.99 BIN
6+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-black-wallet-/270702898121?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f07266bc9


----------



## iluvmybags

*F10 Paradise Rio, Black - gently used*
$699 BIN
29+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Marc-Jacobs-Rio-Padlock-Bowler-995-/200573856896?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2eb3222c80


----------



## iluvmybags

*F05 Quilted Baby Stam, Icy Taupe - gently used*
$450 BIN
9+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Rare-Marc-Jacobs-Icy-Taupe-Quilted-Stam-Fall-2005-/290531682604?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43a509a92c


----------



## jroger1

Nordstrom Little Ukita Port $265.90
http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/marc-by...y-bag/3161403?origin=category&resultback=2139


----------



## linhhhuynh

gorgeous Faridah, start $100 from a super tpfer  http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...45108&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_1031wt_932


----------



## jun3machina

gorgeous maroon venetia!
RARE color!
start bid $289 or BIN $339
4 hours to go
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200571554396&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## jun3machina

boho fringe bag
$375
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290530339306&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## jun3machina

all icey taupe stam owners
*spare chain strap*
currently $30
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220734597548&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## kateincali

dbeth said:


> Today at Nordstrom Rack Mission Valley--San Diego, Ca.


There's also a pink patent MBMJ Lil Shifty for $109 that someone needs to save

Metallic Cruise Tote
BIN $250
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Metallic-Leather-Studded-Punk-STAM-NWT-/290531682866


----------



## angelnyc89

MJ Boho Woven Hobo, Small 
was $1,795.00 NOW: $807.00
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...29%2B4294965764%26st%3Ds%26_requestid%3D33638


----------



## mjsmurf77

A few MJ bags on Beyond the Rack. Not-great prices but they have a few Garbo bags:

http://www.beyondtherack.com/event/showcase/15674


----------



## iluvmybags

*F05 Quilted Multi-Pocket, Icy Petrol - gently used*
$399.99 BIN
or BEST OFFER
4+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Blue-Quilted-Multi-Pocket-Marc-Jacobs-Bag-/120682984535?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c19443457


----------



## iluvmybags

Only 12+ Hours to go

*S10 Aztec Ossie, Black & White - gently used*
currently $400

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110645308729&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## iluvmybags

*Resort 2010 "Palm Beach" Cross Body Bag, Blue - NWT *
(retail price $1095!!)

currently $499.99 (no reserve)
1+ day

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=400193480958&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## jun3machina

dark grey rio
from one of our Pfers!
BIN $675 obo
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-Par...113?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3364f99059


----------



## iluvmybags

*F09 Memphis Stam, Black - gently used*
$799 BIN
29+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-BLACK-CLASSIC-QUILTED-STAM-BAG-HAND-BAG-/260735636844?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cb50e156c


----------



## angelnyc89

MbMJ @ Saks.com

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/sear...e=salenav&bmUID=iUdCjYW&N=1553 306418110+1614


----------



## angelbrtn

Bloomingdale's has several MbMJ 


http://www1.bloomingdales.com/catal...JACOBS&Size=NOSELECTION&PageID=21778901108859


----------



## jun3machina

tweed cammie BIN $47
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-sma...687?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item415552f2b7





black kristina
BIN $299
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-KRI...748?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f07067e74


----------



## jun3machina

i cant believe no one has snatched this up:
mixed-chain pochette from the same season as the sweet punk bags!
pretty sure it's kangaroo leather too
the color is bordeaux....
start bid $200
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290531935045#description


----------



## marie-lou

SWEET PUNK!!! 
$900

http://bags.bonanza.com/booths/pinkkitty138/items/Marc_Jacobs_Sweet_Punk_Orange_Hobo


----------



## jun3machina

^ please no chatting in this thread 

black blake
BIN $400 OBO
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-BLA...538?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27b893d0d2


----------



## SarahP

Ossie for a steal from a lovely pf'r! $650 bin
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110648038718&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## angelbrtn

Here's a real find. Monica mink python clutch. The turn lock is missing from the front.

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-MONICA-MINK-PYTHON-CLUTCH-BAG-NWT-2950AUTH-/260730276871?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cb4bc4c07


----------



## iluvmybags

*F07 Patchwork Stam, Bordeaux - NWT*
currently $675
22+ Hours to go

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170599501955&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## iluvmybags

*R09 Quilted Stam, Black - NWT*
currently $699
$770 BIN
4+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Brand-New-Marc-Jacobs-Classic-Quilted-Stam-Bag-Black-/270705772953?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f07524999


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Neiman's has a few MbMJ's on sale

*Love Dove Satchel
*Totally Turnlock Clutch
*Totally Turnlock Bell Bag
*Totally Turnlock Shifty Satchel
*Napa Hobo

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/common/store/catalog/templates/ET1.jhtml?N=4294967029&st=s


----------



## jun3machina

large, rare regular leather quilted bowler in WHISKEY!
currently $162.50
2 hours to go
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250769674766&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## jun3machina

not really a deal...but HTF bag
black chevron caroline bag
currently $495
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280626567891&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## jun3machina

st. marks bag
$300 start bid, no reserve
1 hour + to go
http://cgi.ebay.com/Brand-New-Marc-...979?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19c30fd0ab


----------



## iluvmybags

*Blue Fly* has several new MJ styles available
(not a huge d/c - 20%)

http://www.bluefly.com/Marc-Jacobs-Handbags-Accessories/_/N-1z1409uZ1abc/list.fly

Paradise Leigh, Rose -- $500 (originally $625)
Lacquered Leather Stam, Rose - $1160 (originally $1395)
Paradise Janice, Camel - $876 (originally $1095)


----------



## linhhhuynh

pretty navy Mercer Blake $680 OBO


----------



## linhhhuynh

Teal Little Stam () $495


----------



## jun3machina

gorgeous carter bag
$120 ends in 30 minutes
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Car...647?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4156b8a8c7


----------



## jun3machina

XL single in regular leather
 BIN $429
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-Sin...544?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4cf5332e10


----------



## iluvmybags

*F10 Bowery, Bronze - NWT*
currently $110 (no reserve)
$795 BIN
9+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-leather-handbag-purse-shoulder-bag-1195-/230586600671?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35b0084cdf


----------



## iluvmybags

*R05 Julia Satchel, Raisin - gently used*
$200 or BEST OFFER

http://www.bonanza.com/booths/Ohnobird/items/Rare_Marc_Jacobs_Julia_in_Raisin


----------



## heroesgirl88

Classic Q Derby, great little bag for running errands hands free
Start price $60
from an awesome TPFer







http://www.bonanza.com/booths/linhhhuynh/items/Marc_by_Marc_Jacobs_Classic_Q_Derby_Nugget_Crossbody


----------



## heroesgirl88

really cute MJ skirt
$100 OBO
from an awesome TPFer!

http://www.bonanza.com/booths/linhhhuynh/items/NWT_Marc_Jacobs_Skirt_


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Large Ukita in Port on sale for $385.00

http://www.endless.com/Marc-Jacobs-...1745011&sort=relevance-fs-rank&keywords=ukita


----------



## jun3machina

vermillion devon bag
$199
11 hours to go
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130484895505&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## jun3machina

not sure what this style is called, but it's rare
early 2006 (?)
$199
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130484899204&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## ashi112211

Marc by Marc Jacobs Patent Boots at dsw for $149. It looks like a good deal as it's 70% off.

http://www.dsw.com/shoe/marc+by+marc+jacobs+patent+boot?prodId=210833&category=dsw12cat1210003



Other MBMJ shoes are also on sale: 

http://www.dsw.com/dsw_shoes/search...DARGS=/dsw_shoes/catalog/product_standard.jsp


----------



## iluvmybags

*"Vintage" 2001/02 Original/1st Season Cammie, Grape - gently used*
currently $79
$89 BIN
6+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-MARC-JACOBS-PURSE-HIS-DEBUT-COLLECTION-/280631286078?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4156ed993e


----------



## iluvmybags

*"Vintage" (2003) Double Strap Pocket Shoulder Bag, Navy - gently used*
currently $60
$95 BIN
*FREE SHIPPING*
6+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Marc-Jacobs-Satchel-Navy-Blue-/290535307334?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43a540f846


----------



## claraflo

Gorgeous white\clay? stam in good nick. $525

http://www.yoogiscloset.com/marc-jacobs-white-quilted-leather-stam-bag-0210.aspx


----------



## iluvmybags

claraflo said:


> Gorgeous white\clay? stam in good nick. $525
> 
> http://www.yoogiscloset.com/marc-jacobs-white-quilted-leather-stam-bag-0210.aspx




It's a White Stam from S09 (has grey-ish undertones & looks like Clay!)


----------



## claraflo

iluvmybags said:


> It's a White Stam from S09 (has grey-ish undertones & looks like Clay!)



Thanks! And it's $585 (typo) but still a pretty good deal.


----------



## jun3machina

small gold single
BIN $199
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-QUI...540?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4aa8bd6d8c


----------



## indi3r4

*HTF Chesnut Striping Bowler from a Fabulous PFer!!* *i wish i have the fund!*
BIN $850 OBO
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230585947350&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## indi3r4

^same seller
*Gorgeous & HTF Quilted Grey Venetia*
BIN $770
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-FAL...361?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35affe54e1


----------



## iluvmybags

*F/W10 Lacquered Leather XL Single, Bordeaux - gently used*
currently $595
$665 BIN
4+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-XL-Single-Lacquered-Bordeaux-HTF-/150564897884?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item230e5e045c


----------



## jun3machina

cool runway shoes

fall 2009
$36
http://cgi.ebay.com/Fabulous-Marc-J...97747?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item1e6199f1d3


----------



## jun3machina

gorgeous runway jacket
S/S 2010
$249
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-Bla..._Blazers_Tailored_Jackets&hash=item1c195fabba


----------



## linhhhuynh

all from a great pfer:

MbMJ dress, $89 BIN OBO http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130485965564





MJ sweater, start $0.99, BIN $19 http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130486353315


----------



## jun3machina

mbmj airliner clutch in taupe
$149
http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-Marc-Jacob...226?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item25614a0a62


----------



## jun3machina

topaz stam from a lovely PFer
currently $305
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-TOP...276?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item230e3363d4


----------



## jun3machina

another fab PFer, lil lou
$100
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-ARM...355?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35affe54db


----------



## jun3machina

more runway shoes
crystal flats, s/s 2007
$59
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Bla...75796?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item33651f33d4


----------



## jun3machina

gorgeous gold venetia
$99
http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-Marc-Jacob...985?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2eb3420149


----------



## SarahP

chili zip bowler, leather lined $379 BIN
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-Bro...661?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4cf5464925


----------



## iluvmybags

*S07 Hudson, White - gently used*
**RED LEATHER LINING**
$829.35 BIN
or BEST OFFER
9+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-Marc-Jacobs-Collection-HUDSON-bag-RRP-2800-/320659953305?pt=AU_Women_Bags_Handbags&hash=item4aa8d29699


----------



## iluvmybags

*R10 Lacquered Leather Stam, Blush - NWT*
$949.99 BIN
29+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-Sta...443?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27b8e87853


----------



## iluvmybags

**RELIST**
20+ hours to go
*F07 Patchwork Stam, Bordeaux - NWT*
currently $665

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170603285729&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## beating<3baby

*FA07 Ivory Seventies Olga*
7+ hours to go 
£220
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Marc-Jacobs-i...576272765?pt=Women_s_Bags&hash=item2eb347097d


----------



## beating<3baby

From the same seller as the Olga:

*S06 Midnight large Ursula Bowler*
7+ hours to go 
£200




http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Marc-Jacobs-m...576277567?pt=Women_s_Bags&hash=item2eb3471c3f


*MBMJ cranberry pink Mini-Quinn*
7+ hours to go
£100




http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200576299138&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## kitcat

Black groovee- used from 2007 collection
$70 OBO

http://cgi.ebay.com/Black-Marc-Marc...114?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item45f8e5d082


----------



## jun3machina

jumbo waves wrath
$895
http://www.bagborroworsteal.com/han...bag/31866/1761/15163&posRow=2&posCol=2&page=1


----------



## jun3machina

wonderful PFer has some great deals
peacock blake 
BIN $225
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/snowpea/items/Marc_Jacobs_Blake_in_Peacock__Weekend_Sale_





chevron python satchel
*slight wear*
BIN $75  OMFG!
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/snowp...Chevron_Caroline___GUC__Sale__unique_29419114


----------



## jun3machina

cute lil MBMJ coin pouch
BIN $25
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-Marc-Jacob...385?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2eb371e4a9


----------



## Beany

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Marc-Jacobs-L...&otn=1&po=LVI&ps=63&clkid=7249496660585611475

Navy Paradise Anne hobo, 
1hour to go £185


----------



## angelnyc89

MbMJ Mens Clothing @ Gilt.com Ends 2.24.11 midnight!


----------



## iluvmybags

***RELIST***
*F07 Quilted Venetia, Grey - gently used*
$690 BIN (+ FREE SHIPPING!)
or BEST OFFER
4+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-FALL-07-GREY-QUILTED-VENETIA-tPF-/230589384746?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35b032c82a


----------



## iluvmybags

*"Vintage" (F04) Blake, Emerald - gently used*
$300 BIN
or BEST OFFER
4+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Marc-Jacobs-Satchel-Handbag-RARE-EMERALD-/190505213244?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c5afedd3c


----------



## islandgirl76

Mika in black 765 OBO
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-Quilted-Mika-Black-2008-Runway-Bag-/220743068312?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item33654fea98

javascript:;


----------



## linhhhuynh

Plum PTTM Pouchette, BIN $189 http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-MARC-JACOB...893?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a639b242d


----------



## linhhhuynh

metallic pink Kristina, BIN $400 OBO http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Marc-Jacob...929?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cb5842c39


----------



## sneezz

My local NR had a TT Percy? in sage for $75.  It had the adjustable lobster clasps on the strap so it can be doubled and shortened.  I was super tempted.  PM me if you want the store info.


----------



## linhhhuynh

lg Single start $329 BIN $429 http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-lar...698?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4cf5624d2a


----------



## jun3machina

midnight ursula bowler
BIN $229 obo
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290536084367&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## benr

jun3machina said:


> midnight ursula bowler
> BIN $229 obo
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290536084367&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


Is this one the large size or the small?


----------



## iluvmybags

*BlueFly*

Black Quilted Viva Hobo
$1036 (20% off original price of $1295)

http://www.bluefly.com/Marc-Jacobs-...dy-shoulder-bag/cat60024/312990901/detail.fly


----------



## jun3machina

violet sophia
$89
http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-MARC-...329?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cb5728e11








vintage pochette
$60
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-AMA...726?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43a55a271e


----------



## jun3machina

firebird rio $799
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-FIR...008?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2561661d08


----------



## jun3machina

great starter or throw around bag
dr. q groovee
BIN $76
http://cgi.ebay.com/Used-Marc-Marc-...168?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f07a19f08
(it's this one BTW \/ ....her pics arent great so this is a stock photo)


----------



## kmroboto

cute pttm pouchette from a great tpfer!  $150

http://www.bonanza.com/booths/spanik77/items/EUC_Marc_by_Marc_Jacobs_PTM_Pouchette__tpf_


----------



## kmroboto

^same tpfer also has a utica in steel for $325!

http://www.bonanza.com/booths/spanik77/items/Marc_by_Marc_Jacobs_Ukita_in_Steel


----------



## Shopmore

Bloomingdales - Lots of MBMJ mark downs including a sage Hillier.  http://www1.bloomingdales.com/catal...and=MARC+BY+MARC+JACOBS&PageID=21775676584544


----------



## LabelLover81

This looks like a good deal to me!

Seller calls it the Marc Jacobs "Lily"  BIN price is $210, with free shipping, excellent condition

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-Bla...H_Handbags&hash=item2a0eae42cd#ht_1008wt_1139


----------



## NANI1972

Black Quilted Anabela $582!

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...6_requestid%3D42429%26N%3D4294967029%26st%3Ds


----------



## liss06

bluefly has the grey,turquoise, and blush single for $420.  

http://www.bluefly.com/Marc-Jacobs-Handbags-Accessories/_/N-1z1409uZ1abcZapsz/newarrivals.fly


----------



## jun3machina

2005 icey black cammie BIN $150
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Qui...007?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20b7ab286f


----------



## linhhhuynh

Selma, BIN $199 OBO great pfer! http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130489686917


----------



## linhhhuynh

cute MbMJ dress same seller $39.99 OBO http://cgi.ebay.com/NWOT-Marc-Marc-...9956?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item20b7b07b84


----------



## iluvmybags

*S10 Paradise Rio, Black - gently used*
currently $459
$559.95 BIN
6+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-Paradise-Rio-Leather-Satchel-New-MSRP-995-/330538819982?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4cf5a6218e


----------



## iluvmybags

*R09 Heather Clutch, True Blue - NWT*
currently $199
$250 BIN
4+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Marc-Jacobs-Heather-True-Blue-Gold-Clutch-Bag-/170612538618?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27b94cbcfa


----------



## jroger1

Bloomingdales has a Natasha in what they're calling "Scarlet", is that the same as Port?  $243 
http://www1.bloomingdales.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=462056&CategoryID=19342



Shopmore said:


> Bloomingdales - Lots of MBMJ mark downs including a sage Hillier. http://www1.bloomingdales.com/catal...and=MARC+BY+MARC+JACOBS&PageID=21775676584544


----------



## angelnyc89

MbMJ & MJ @ fashionphile.com


----------



## linhhhuynh

gold Baby Stam from a pfer $599 BIN OBO http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-MARC-...523?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c1a00602b


----------



## angelnyc89

^same sweet pfer! Red Stam! $799 or OBO

http://cgi.ebay.com/1000-Authentic-...H_Handbags&hash=item1c1a007904#ht_1161wt_1139


----------



## claraflo

Two half priced as new stams, one black and one topaz. 

http://www.yoogiscloset.com/marc-jacobs-black-quilted-stam-bag-0307.aspx

http://www.yoogiscloset.com/marc-jacobs-topaz-quilted-stam-bag-0307.aspx


----------



## linhhhuynh

Jenifer, start $290 BIN $320 from a great pfer http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230595203839&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT






same seller, Mercer Stam start $300 http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Marc-...552?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35b08b95c8


----------



## ashi112211

All MBMJ at 30% off.

http://www.shopdressonline.com/mabymaja.html?page=0

Use code MARC30 in the checkout.


----------



## iluvmybags

*F10 Lacquered Leather XL Single, Grey - NWT*
$725 BIN
or BEST OFFER
29+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-THE-XL-SINGLE-SHOULDER-BAG-C302087-BNWT-/260750101769?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cb5eacd09


----------



## iluvmybags

*F06 Striping Bowler, Chili (leather lined) - gently used*
$399 BIN
or BEST OFFER
4+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Brand-New-Marc-Jacobs-Striping-Bowler-Chili-/270718067872?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f080de4a0


----------



## iluvmybags

*F10 Firebird Rio, Black - NWT*
$799 BIN
or BEST OFFER
9+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-FIREBIRD-RIO-STUDDED-LEATHER-BAG-PURSE-/160557504445?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2561f917bd


----------



## jun3machina

mika bag!
currently $420
BIN $675!!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320668545506&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Huge Hillier in Desert Olive on sale at shopbop

http://www.shopbop.com/classic-huge...shopbysize-viewall&colorId=33077&extid=affprg


----------



## heroesgirl88

Marc by Marc Jacobs Hillier Hobo in a gorgeous electric violet

$180 OBO from a lovely TPFer! 

http://www.bonanza.com/booths/linhhhuynh/items/Marc_by_Marc_Jacobs_Hillier_Hobo


----------



## iluvmybags

St. Patty's Day Sale at Kiki's
17% off your entire purchase
(must call in your order -- discount will not apply online)

http://www.shopkikionline.com/category/HBMJ/Marc Jacobs/
*
Lafayette Location*
Phone: 337.406.0904

*Baton Rouge Location*
Phone:  225.767.9704


----------



## iluvmybags

17+ Hours left

*"Vintage" (R02) Small Wallet, Black - gently used*
currently $17.50

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230596381554&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## jun3machina

gorgeous and ridiculously rare BLACK HUDSON
from a darling Pfer to boot!
BIN $739 OBO
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/alamony/items/Marc_Jacobs_striping_Hudson__black__tpf__SO_RARE_


----------



## Luv n bags

Sweet Punk Debbie alert! $1,295 BIN or make offer...

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Bla...189?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43a5e7e9fd


----------



## iluvmybags

*F04 Kate, Teal - gently used*
currently $50
$85 BIN
9+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Hobo-Blue-Teal-/110662948780?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19c40697ac


----------



## iluvmybags

12+ hours
*F09 Eve, Violet - NWT*
currently $129.50

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130495329808&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## iluvmybags

*F09 Bowery, Bronze - NWT*
currently $127.50
1+ day

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330540384402&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## iluvmybags

*F10 Quilted Stam, Navy - NWT*
$699.99 BIN
9+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-Marc-Jacobs-Purse-Quilted-Leather-Frame-Stam-Bag-/300537931485?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item45f974e6dd


----------



## jun3machina

selma tote, suede is dirty
$42 
2 hours
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Han...105?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c1a15c701


----------



## jun3machina

super rare blue mercer stam!!
$300
http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Marc-...552?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35b08b95c8


----------



## Luv n bags

Black Eugenie Clutch - $225 or best offer

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Eug...064?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43a5ec8530


----------



## jun3machina

icey petrol ZC
has edge/corner wear
$199
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140502448882&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## jun3machina

silk cartoon paisley 'thrash'
$50
1 hour
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330542125764&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## jun3machina

linen and leather chealsea bag
$199
5 hours to go
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320670388037&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## jun3machina

gorgeous venetia
$350
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130497098579&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## jun3machina

patchwork bordeaux bowler
from a sweet PFer
currently $172
1 day + left
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220754151173&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## jun3machina

sweet punk alert!
from a super stylish Pfer
SIOUXIE 
no reserve, start bid $.99 or BIN $1099
http://cgi.ebay.com/RARE-Marc-Jacob...572?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c5b87e0bc





she's also got a bangin' fall 2009 zipper dress;
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-COL...3025?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item2c5b7740b1


----------



## dbeth

Nordstrom Rack in Costa Mesa, Ca has a brown Dash bag for $650.

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/29071

They also had several 'bird' bags. Not sure of the price and I forgot the style name. But it was black with a bird print & had a few different sizes.


----------



## fashion16

Nordstrom Rack in San Antonio had a mini multi pocket in Spearmint for $349.97.


----------



## Beany

Fabulous Garbo clutch in camel
$795 BIN 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220757893568&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## jun3machina

gorgeous petrol tere bag with umbrella!
BIN $185
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Bea...102?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f08679676


----------



## iluvmybags

jun3machina said:


> gorgeous petrol tere bag with umbrella!
> BIN $185
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Bea...102?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f08679676


 

This is actually a Teal Lola!!
(pretty rare/HTF -- esp w/the umbrella!)


----------



## TokidokiPeanut

can someone authenticate for me, please?





[/IMG]

inside tag 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









zipper, this confuses me. i thought it was supposed to be marked





foot on bottom of bag




thanks in advance!


----------



## bellagem

Wrong board. Go to the authenticate forum.


----------



## TokidokiPeanut

oops sorry


bellagem said:


> Wrong board. Go to the authenticate forum.


----------



## jroger1

Nordstrom has Classic Q Shopgirl in Desert Olive 33% off retail, final sale price is $329.90.  Seems like someone was trying to decide on this bag.

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/marc-by...r-tote/3175457?origin=category&resultback=801


----------



## sassygirlzrock

Gone!


----------



## islandgirl76

Anna Stones Hobo in crocodile! OMG! Pricey but gorgey!
NWT $4600 BIN
http://cgi.ebay.com/17500-New-MARC-JACOBS-COLLECTION-Crocodile-Purse-/200484834278?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2eadd3cbe6


----------



## AJMICK

Not sure if this has been posted yet but Zappos has the Shifty Satchel in black for $382.40 - I just got mine today!

http://www.zappos.com/marc-by-marc-jacobs-totally-turnlock-shifty-black


----------



## jun3machina

OMG RARE! python trimmed stam w/ silver hardware
$745 obo
http://cgi.ebay.com/Gorgeous-MARC-J...407?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35b0dfa0d7


----------



## jun3machina

same wonderful seller!
black mika!
BIN $549




http://cgi.ebay.com/Gorgeous-MARC-J...078?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35b0dfaf2e


----------



## SarahP

both are also on bonanza for less! 
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/space...ARC_JACOBS_black_smooth_python_trimed_Stam___

http://www.bonanza.com/booths/34061/items/30431891

and also an acid yellow faridah for $75!!
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/spaceyjacy/items/Marc_by_Marc_Jacobs_Acid_Yellow_Faridah_hobo


----------



## jun3machina

ACID yellow faridah
BIN $75!!
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/spaceyjacy/items/Marc_by_Marc_Jacobs_Acid_Yellow_Faridah_hobo


----------



## spaceyjacy

Yummy yellow Blake from a darling PFer:
BIN: $325
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v655/june2machina/mj honey blake/feb2011165.jpg
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150580703074&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


AND a GORGEOUS MbMJ evening dress from the same seller, oh what a great piece for summer!
BIN: $500 , but currently at $21.50:shock:
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v655/june2machina/feb2011153.jpg
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150579599577&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


Shoot! I can never make just the images appear...


----------



## Luv n bags

Be my Stam twin! Black python trimmed stam $745 BIN or make offer
http://cgi.ebay.com/Gorgeous-MARC-J...407?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35b0dfa0d7

Same seller has a black Mika for $549
http://cgi.ebay.com/Gorgeous-MARC-J...078?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35b0dfaf2e

And an acid yellow MBMJ Faridah for $89
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Marc-Jacob...039?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35b0dfc28f

All from a lovely TFP'er! All are also listed on Bonanza for a lower price!!


----------



## Luv n bags

Rare and HTF blue stardust Cecilia $850

http://www.bonanza.com/booths/baglo...c_Marc_Jacobs_Stardust_Cecilia_Blue_RARE__tPF


----------



## iluvmybags

*F09 Stardust Cecilia, Purple - NWT*
(*seller indicates the bag was used for a photo shoot*)
$750 BIN
or BEST OFFER
6+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-Studded-Purple-Leather-Cecilia-Satchel-Bag-/280648980713?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4157fb98e9


----------



## iluvmybags

15+ hours to go

*F08 Soft/Exotic Alyona, Fuchsia (Red) - gently used*
(*supposedly owned by Courtney Love*)
currently $305

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260755140324&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## iluvmybags

23+ hours to go

*"Vintage" (F02) Maggie, Black - gently used*
currently $9.99 (no reserve)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330543488207&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## jroger1

Saks has MBMJ Shopgirl tote in Desert Olive $347.99:

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...by+Marc+Jacobs&N=1553+306418110&bmUID=iXFYQmL


----------



## iluvmybags

*Paradise Evelyn, Beige - gently used*
$399.99 BIN
29+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-Paradise-Evelyn-Studded-Hobo-Bag-1-195-/180644326652?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a0f3dacfc


----------



## iluvmybags

*S09 Hillary, brown - gently used*
currently $495
$595 BIN
6+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Brown-Ruffled-Hillary-Dome-Handbag-Bag-/270725502174?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f087f54de


----------



## iluvmybags

*S10 Embossed Python Large Single, Coral - NWOT*
currently $49.50 (reserve not met)
$350 BIN
6+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-QUILTED-SNAKESKIN-GOLD-CHAIN-SHOULDER-BAG-/330546367834?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4cf6194d5a


----------



## linhhhuynh

blue sequin clutch w/ lamb leather trim from a fab pfer, $199 OBO http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140526065316


----------



## pursemonkey

Rare Chili Trish from a fantabulous PFer $550 OBO
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/spanik77/items/Marc_Jacobs_Striping_Trish_in__RARE__CHILI___tpf_





Same seller has a Steel MbMJ Ukita for $350 OBO
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/spanik77/items/Marc_by_Marc_Jacobs_Ukita_in_Steel__EUC___tpf_


----------



## iluvmybags

*F10 Rubiks Nylon Stam, Purple - NWOT*
(*refurbished bag from the Rack, altho Seller states that there are no visible flaws*)
currently $359.99
$495.99 BIN
6+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270726242318&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## iluvmybags

*F06 Capra, Emerald - gently used*
$375 or BEST OFFER

http://www.bonanza.com/booths/irweirder/items/Marc_Jacobs_Capra_in_Emerald_Leather_USED


----------



## iluvmybags

*Paradise Evelyn, Black - gently used*
$350 or BEST OFFER

http://www.bonanza.com/booths/ghostwatcher00/items/AUTHENTIC_MARC_JACOBS__EVELYN__BAG_PARADISE_LINE


----------



## iluvmybags

*"Vintage" (F02) Eva, Black - gently used*
currently 99 cents (reserve not met)
$75 BIN
6+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-MARC-JACOBS-BAG-w-SIGNATURE-MJ-HARDWARE-SO-CUTE-/110666907388?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19c442fefc


----------



## angelnyc89

Outnet has there clearance going on, there are 2 MJ jackets/coats:

http://www.theoutnet.com/am/popupSa...age=ProductListing&designerFilter=Marc_Jacobs


----------



## mummumbaby

Another one please!
Thank you!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Designer-Marc-J...WH_Handbags&hash=item2a0f4dee61#ht_500wt_1156


----------



## jun3machina

icey taupe 2005 venetia
$175
50 minutes
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160562885995&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## mummumbaby

mummumbaby said:


> Another one please!
> Thank you!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Designer-Marc-J...WH_Handbags&hash=item2a0f4dee61#ht_500wt_1156



Oops! sorry wrong forum...will repost in right place! forgot I was in here!


----------



## jroger1

NM MJ Studded Python Small Single $267

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...Ns%3DMAX_RETAIL_PRICE%257c1%26st%3Ds%26va%3Dt


----------



## SarahP

Bloomingdales Friends and Family starts on line today, code is SPRINGFF and works for MJ handbags


----------



## sparklingsoda

New Marc Jacobs Stardust Black Cecilia Medium - $750. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=310306522138&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Had it authenticated in the other thread (by the super helpful jun3machina!), and personally i love the bag, but unfortunately the general consensus amongst friends is that it's not my style, and i think they're right.

Hope someone buys and loves it!


----------



## Luv n bags

I haven't seen many of these! NWT Python embossed stardust Cecilia in beige $785

http://www.bonanza.com/booths/110232/items/30543541


----------



## <3 purses

http://www.shopkikionline.com/product/8683/patent-quilt-xl-single-bordeaux/

Kiki has XL single patent bordeaux at 30% off


----------



## jroger1

Nordstrom has Desert Olive High Schooly 329.90
http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/marc-by...atchel/3175456?origin=category&resultback=616


----------



## iluvmybags

15+ Hours to go
Super Rare (& Gorgeous!)
*F06 Quilted Venetia, Emerald - gently used*
currently $222.50 (reserve NOT met)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330545862225&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## iluvmybags

22+ Hours to go

*F07 Quilted Stam, Berry - gently used*
currently $600

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300540301213&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## iluvmybags

Kiki's Boutique
http://www.shopkikionline.com/category/HBMJ/Marc%20Jacobs/

ONE DAY ONLY/BUY 1 GET 1 1/2 OFF

**Online sales do not apply -- must call one of the stores in order to receive the discount**


----------



## jenayb

Black Quilted Leather Stam Bag 
From a love tPFer 

http://www.bonanza.com/booths/Louboutinista/items/MARC_JACOBS_Black_Quilted_Leather_Stam_Bag

$750 OBO


----------



## kmroboto

Relisted! Gorgeous Chili Trish from dainty pf&#8217;r $399 starting bid or $499 BIN

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260761748841&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT



Also price lowered on bonanza, $480 OBO!

http://www.bonanza.com/booths/spanik77/items/Marc_Jacobs_Striping_Trish_in__RARE__CHILI___tpf_


----------



## MJISMYBF

LIMITED EDITION MARC JACOBS BLACK CAMMIE
$200 OBO

http://www.bonanza.com/booths/mysome1tba/items/Marc_Jacobs_Black_Cammie

Amazing seller, just purchased two bags from her in the past three weeks (one being a MJ). Really accommodating and super sweet. Also is flexible on pricing and worked hard to settle on a price we both agreed on. So definitely willing to take offers.


----------



## jroger1

Nordstrom Groovee in Desert Olive $329
http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/marc-by...atchel/3175387?origin=category&resultback=682


----------



## lolo6

*Marc Jacobs Classic Cammie Mini Crossbody Leather Bag*


197.99 at Saks in Brown!


http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...me=Marc+Jacobs&N=1553+306418049&bmUID=iYgvKv7


----------



## claraflo

Stardust rio in black @ yoogis closet, $755.


----------



## iluvmybags

*"Vintage" (F02) Satchel, Pink (Rose) - gently used*
**seller says zipper pull is missing**
currently $36
$63 BIN
4+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Pink-Leather-Purse-/250798305559?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a64be7117


----------



## iluvmybags

*S09 Grainne Mackenzie, Purple -- gently used*
** note wear & tear described by seller**
$374.99 BIN

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-MacKenzie-Woven-Leather-Tote-1750-EUC-/170623353913?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27b9f1c439


----------



## ShaneF

iluvmybags said:


> *S09 Grainne Mackenzie, Purple -- gently used*
> ** note wear & tear described by seller**
> $374.99 BIN
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-MacKenzie-Woven-Leather-Tote-1750-EUC-/170623353913?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27b9f1c439


Hey... Is Thhis Bag Authentic just ran into it and i'm in MJ Love


----------



## douzz

^ all bags that are listed in this thread are authentic


----------



## iluvmybags

17+ hours to go

*F09 Quilted Stam, Violet - NWT*
currently $899

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130502406384&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## iluvmybags

20+ Hours to go

*S10 Firebird Rio, Black - NWT*
currently $699

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160563968390&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## iluvmybags

22+ Hours to go

*S05 Scarlett Hobo, Red - gently used*
currently $202.50

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110667321435&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## rnsmelody

Marc Jacobs "Bentley" Clutch - all colors only at Bloomingdales store. YMMV

I purchased mine today from the San Francisco store. They have 1 black 2 olive & 1 cream in stock. 










$248 w/ 30% off + 20% F&F = A steal for 152.07!

just pictures for reference 
http://www.endless.com/dp/B00413QKW...glecom09c9_endless-20&creativeASIN=B00413QKWY


----------



## SarahP

douzz said:


> ^ all bags that are listed in this thread are authentic



99% the time they are but it's always a good idea to have them double checked in the authenticate thread if you are unsure!


----------



## dbeth

They have this dress in a size 12 at Nordstrom Rack in San Diego (the Grand Plaza ) and today is the last day for 40% off, so I think it would be around $70 or so (I think the price was $120.)  I tried it on and it's super cute!!!  Just didn't do much for my figure.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Mis...9064?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item53e6dd2878


----------



## jun3machina

indigo eugenie
less than an hour to go
$49~ no bids
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140528746227&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## spaceyjacy

Ack! Cool PFer with excellent taste updated her Bonaza booth!


MJ and MBMJ bags including a black Hillary, Stella and incredibly rare MBMJ firebirdbowler!

Why am I always broke when these things pop up?!?

http://www.bonanza.com/booths/9308?postcommit_show=true


----------



## jroger1

MBMJ Black Lydia $333.99:
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...by+Marc+Jacobs&N=1553+306418110&bmUID=iYBJPQn

MBMJ Franny black or stone $347.99
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...by+Marc+Jacobs&N=1553+306418110&bmUID=iYBK2tw

MBMJ Putty Helena 319.99
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...by+Marc+Jacobs&N=1553+306418110&bmUID=iYBKbDI


----------



## zuzulik

please tell me name of the model - girl sells it cheaply, but I dont know this bag, but I believe it is authentic  !!! http://oblecenie.bazos.sk/inzerat/7543104/Marc-by-Marc-Jacobs.php


----------



## sowingseason

zuzulik said:


> please tell me name of the model - girl sells it cheaply, but I dont know this bag, but I believe it is authentic  !!! http://oblecenie.bazos.sk/inzerat/7543104/Marc-by-Marc-Jacobs.php


 
Hi there, post that here instead to check on it's authenticity.

http://forum.purseblog.com/marc-jacobs/authenticate-this-marc-jacobs-609375.html

This is the forum for already authenticated items!


----------



## zuzulik

sowingseason said:


> Hi there, post that here instead to check on it's authenticity.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/marc-jacobs/authenticate-this-marc-jacobs-609375.html
> 
> This is the forum for already authenticated items!


 

NO NO, I wish to know the name of this bag  I believe it is authentic, so not in question


----------



## LuckyLisa

zuzulik said:


> NO NO, I wish to know the name of this bag  I believe it is authentic, so not in question



You are in the "Finds" thread. 

You want the "Name that MJ" Thread: 

http://forum.purseblog.com/marc-jacobs/name-that-mj-bag-113654.html


----------



## jroger1

MBMJ Desert Olive Groovee $329.90
http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/marc-by...atchel/3175387?origin=category&resultback=705

MBMJ High Schooly Desert Olive $329.90
http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/marc-by...el/3175456?origin=related-3175456-6007538-0-1


----------



## sowingseason

zuzulik said:


> NO NO, I wish to know the name of this bag  I believe it is authentic, so not in question


 
I would double check anyway! And no chatting in here but if you didn't already, post it in Name that MJ!


----------



## jroger1

MBMJ Faridah in Cranberry $300!!!  New Beta site has lots of new stuff on sale.
http://beta.neimanmarcus.com/store/...atId=#NM__CATEGORY=4294947511&itemsPerPage=80


----------



## jun3machina

nappa bordeaux fall 2005 stam
BIN $800

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Marc-...395?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f08a8de8b


----------



## jroger1

Nordstrom has Sea and Cloud colors in TT Natasha $232.90
http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/marc-by...y-bag/3186868?origin=category&resultback=2560


----------



## smiles1003

Nordstrom also has the bentley clutch  for half off.  = 88.90

Available in Lilac and Sea


----------



## nng02

saks has q49 wristlet for $78.99 from $198. In rust and graphite.

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...DER<>folder_id=1408474395261685&bmUID=iYLj00H


----------



## jroger1

(can't paste link) 
Bloomingdale's has MBMJ TT Natasha in Putty $243.60, Magazine clutch 243.60 in putty, zip clutch in putty $138.60


----------



## gordomom

$149 from $499

http://www.dsw.com/shoe/marc+by+marc+jacobs+riding+boot?prodId=210827&category=dsw12cat980014&productRef=CROSS:

I might have hit the paste button twice, so hope this link works.

There are still a couple of styles available in several colors and sizes.

Enjoy!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

MbMJ Hobo Hillier in Desert Olive on sale for $265.90 at *Nordies*




http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/marc-by...obo/3175386?origin=keywordsearch&resultback=0


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Marc Jacobs Plum Elastic Quilted Leather Stam Bag for $645..YUMMY!!
http://www.yoogiscloset.com/marc-jacobs-purple-quilted-leather-stam-bag-0330.aspx

Marc Jacobs Black Leather Rio Stardust Satchel Bag for $755
http://www.yoogiscloset.com/marc-jacobs-rio-stardust-bag-0318.aspx


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Marc by Marc Jacobs Weavy T Lil Shifty Tote for $201.60 at Shopbop

http://www.shopbop.com/weavy-lil-sh...ale-category-shopbysize-viewall&colorId=12792


----------



## mummumbaby

MBMJ Q49 Hillier Hobo for 298.99 in black and stone!

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...rc+Jacobs&N=1553+306418110+1614&bmUID=iYPFOYj


----------



## pursemonkey

MJ Courtney Hobo in Raisin from a fabulous mod and new mommy
*$260 OBO!! 
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/DPruitt/items/Marc_Jacobs_Courtney_Hobo_bag_purse
*


----------



## HeartMyMJs

MbMJ Q49 Messenger Bag $278.60 (Stone or Black) at Shopbop

http://www.shopbop.com/q49-messenge...shopbysize-viewall&colorId=11377&extid=affprg


----------



## linhhhuynh

cute MbMJ jewelry from a fabby pfer

NWT Sealed With a Kiss Earrings for $9.99!! http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130507133618






NWT Anabella Bow Rings, Silver + Gold $50 each http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-Marc-Marc-J...78?pt=Gemstone_Rings&var=&hash=item641f23237a





http://img35.imageshack.us/img35/7268/anabellas01.jpg


----------



## linhhhuynh

some amazing finds from a stylish pfer!! 

Stone Wellington, start $.99, BIN $698!! http://cgi.ebay.com/S-S-2011-MARC-J...923?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3366c9ea9b





Garbo Clutch, bidding @ $242 BIN $600 http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-MARC-JACOBS...767?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3366b091b7





Python St. Marks $750 BIN OBO http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-Pyt...809?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4aaa3de091


----------



## kateincali

Small Whiskey Multipocket from a sexy TPFer - a steal at $205
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/tofuninja/items/Auth_Marc_Jacobs_Small_Multipocket_Bag__tpf


----------



## iluvmybags

*F06 Striping Trish, Chili - gently used*
currently $399
$499 BIN
6+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Striping-Trish-rare-CHILI-EUC-tpf-/260767325934?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cb6f19eee


----------



## jun3machina

amazing first season stella with black suede lining!
from an amazing PFer to boot
*corner wear*
BIN $135
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Bla...579?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a6508f363


----------



## jun3machina

same seller ^
ADORABLE lil' green pushlock bag
MJ classic!!
BIN $115
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Pus...230?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a6508711e


----------



## HeartMyMJs

MbMJ Twisted Q Groovee in Tan at Nordies Rack Brea for $89.97
*On the tag it says it was refurbished...still looked good!*


----------



## SarahP

Lovely and hospitable pf'r has a bunch of goodies!


Black Hillary $689, BIN $759
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250803177537&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT

Firebird Red Turnlock Bowler $279, BIN $310
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250803174192&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT

"Smudge" Faridah $99, BIN $115
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250803180565&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## Luv n bags

Icey petrol Cammie $179 start, $229 BIN

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-MARC-...314?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f09060db2


----------



## Luv n bags

Beautiful and HTF - NWT chili Striping Zip Bowler (leather lined) $595 BIN or make offer

http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-MARC-JACOBS...525?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cb6f25105


----------



## linhhhuynh

anyone in the DC Metro area? a great pfer selling 3 MJs (Amanda, Multipocket, Maureen) for $350! i'm sure if you said you are a pfer she'd ship as well. 
http://washingtondc.craigslist.org/nva/clo/2319313434.html


----------



## linhhhuynh

great things on Bonz!

Brown Key Pouch (rush going on, only $21 right now) $25 regular

SUPER cute espadrilles, size 6, $45. why are my feet so big??

gorgeous coral-ish flats, size 38. again, do i have to be a 39? $50!


----------



## iluvmybags

*S10 Large Single, Beige - gently used*
$389 

http://www.bonanza.com/booths/InjiLove/items/EUC_Marc_Jacobs_Large_Single_Beige


----------



## linhhhuynh

gorgeous Zip Clutch (Cucumber?) for $125. i so want this but don't need another wallet





another pretty Zip Clutch (Lilac?) for $150


----------



## linhhhuynh

more super cute MbMJ heels that i don't fit :cry: size 36/6 $119


----------



## linhhhuynh

cute canvas + green leather espadrilles, sz 10 $110 OBO

kitten heeled pink pumps, sz 7 $85 OBO


----------



## jun3machina

sd beat bag
BIN $450
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-STA...180?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19c4bbfad4







another rare bag
black military hudson
BIN $500 obo
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Hud...012?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cb7098c3c


----------



## jroger1

Bloomies (online) has MBMJ on sale, don't know if there's an additional coupon?:
Q49 Hillier in Stone 256.80
Classic Hillier in Sage 278.60


----------



## <3 purses

jroger1 said:


> Bloomies (online) has MBMJ on sale, don't know if there's an additional coupon?:
> Q49 Hillier in Stone 256.80
> Classic Hillier in Sage 278.60


 I just clicked on the website, both are no longer avail


----------



## jun3machina

really rad pyramid stone belt. i think this is runway 2007
$49
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Col...03774?pt=US_Women_s_Belts&hash=item3f08ff879e


----------



## jun3machina

nm


----------



## HeartMyMJs

*MbMJ on sale at Macy's Torrance, CA (25% off plus additional 30% off)*
Tates (Blue flowers or yellow)
TT Crossbody Sia (lilac)
TT Magazine Clutch (putty)
TT Jacquetta (wild mushroom)
Miss Mark Packables Shoppers (variety of colors)
Q49 Messengery (black or blue)


----------



## jroger1

Nordstrom MBMJ shopgirl in Desert Olive $329.90
http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/marc-by...r-tote/3175457?origin=category&resultback=256


----------



## jroger1

Bloomies - MBMJ Classic Q Hillier in Sage is back this morning $278.60 (their links don't work when pasted).


----------



## mjsmurf77

MBMJ swim (and a few bags) on sale at 6pm.com:

http://www.6pm.com/search/brand/905...tm_term=6pmBanner1_110416&utm_campaign=110416


----------



## miceSneezes

Just checked Bloomies...no sage, but saw a dark blue hillier for the 278.


----------



## jroger1

Bloomies has putty Natasha 243.60 (links don't work)


----------



## jun3machina

KILLIN' ME! 
yellow python stam
 BIN $289
*corner wear/slight rubbing on back*
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=390306784509


----------



## linhhhuynh

price drop on some MbMJ rings from a pfer! $39.99 each (gold + silver) http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130509469526


----------



## arli

Hi ladies,
can you please help with authenticating this MJ? Thanks so much!

https://mail.google.com/mail/?ui=2&...ttid=0.1&disp=inline&realattid=f_gmsc52e40&zw

https://mail.google.com/mail/?ui=2&...ttid=0.2&disp=inline&realattid=f_gmsc5ghe1&zw

https://mail.google.com/mail/?ui=2&...ttid=0.3&disp=inline&realattid=f_gmsc5m0w2&zw

https://mail.google.com/mail/?ui=2&...ttid=0.4&disp=inline&realattid=f_gmsc5ua43&zw


----------



## arli

And this one please!!
https://mail.google.com/mail/?ui=2&...ttid=0.5&disp=inline&realattid=f_gmgdxoqm4&zw

https://mail.google.com/mail/?ui=2&...ttid=0.2&disp=inline&realattid=f_gmgdwc751&zw

https://mail.google.com/mail/?ui=2&...ttid=0.3&disp=inline&realattid=f_gmgdwum62&zw

https://mail.google.com/mail/?ui=2&...ttid=0.1&disp=inline&realattid=f_gmgdvx6n0&zw


----------



## classicmj

arli said:


> Hi ladies,
> can you please help with authenticating this MJ? Thanks so much!
> 
> https://mail.google.com/mail/?ui=2&...ttid=0.1&disp=inline&realattid=f_gmsc52e40&zw
> 
> https://mail.google.com/mail/?ui=2&...ttid=0.2&disp=inline&realattid=f_gmsc5ghe1&zw
> 
> https://mail.google.com/mail/?ui=2&...ttid=0.3&disp=inline&realattid=f_gmsc5m0w2&zw
> 
> https://mail.google.com/mail/?ui=2&...ttid=0.4&disp=inline&realattid=f_gmsc5ua43&zw





arli said:


> And this one please!!
> https://mail.google.com/mail/?ui=2&...ttid=0.5&disp=inline&realattid=f_gmgdxoqm4&zw
> 
> https://mail.google.com/mail/?ui=2&...ttid=0.2&disp=inline&realattid=f_gmgdwc751&zw
> 
> https://mail.google.com/mail/?ui=2&...ttid=0.3&disp=inline&realattid=f_gmgdwum62&zw
> 
> https://mail.google.com/mail/?ui=2&...ttid=0.1&disp=inline&realattid=f_gmgdvx6n0&zw




Wrong thread Arli. I believe you are looking for this:

http://forum.purseblog.com/marc-jacobs/authenticate-this-marc-jacobs-609375.html


----------



## linhhhuynh

great deal! vintage(?) Pushlock Hobo w/ Key Pouch $125 http://www.bonanza.com/booths/squirrelly/items/MARC_JACOBS_Black_Leather_Hobo_Bag__895_w_Free_Pouch

cute suede teal flats, 8.5 $95 http://www.bonanza.com/booths/onquestyle/items/MARC_JACOBS_TEAL_SUEDE_GREEN_PATENT_TRIMS_FLATS_SHOES

Pomegranate Venetia, $310 http://www.bonanza.com/booths/bagaholicmom/items/Marc_Jacobs_Pomegranate_Venetia

Emerald Blake $329 http://www.bonanza.com/booths/tinyd...s_Blake_Emrld_Green_Leather_Satchel_Purse_EUC


----------



## linhhhuynh

cosmetic clutch, no bids $99 <1hr http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Marc-Jacobs...854?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4aaa5f62de


----------



## linhhhuynh

cute MJ heels size 7.5 start $35 BIN $45 http://cgi.ebay.com/Beautiful-Marc-...11384?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item1e631aac98


----------



## ABelfor

Century 21 at the Bergen Mall in Paramus NJ

Hilliers!!!!! (in yellow, brown or blue)
Some pretty little tates in various prints
and lots of crossbodies in various colors!!!!!


----------



## arli

classicmj said:


> Wrong thread Arli. I believe you are looking for this:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/marc-jacobs/authenticate-this-marc-jacobs-609375.html



Apologies, Classicmj! Got confused with the forums! Thanks for bringing it to my attention. Will post it in the correct thread! Happy Easter!


----------



## jroger1

Bloomies has Stone Q49 Hillier online for $256.80


----------



## jun3machina

marc jacobs vintage sophia in eggplant
$70
1 hour to go
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250806374586&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT







used MBMJ dr. q wallet
missing stud on back
$20
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320687509053&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## anne1218

ABelfor said:


> Century 21 at the Bergen Mall in Paramus NJ
> 
> Hilliers!!!!! (in yellow, brown or blue)
> Some pretty little tates in various prints
> and lots of crossbodies in various colors!!!!!


 
were the hillers on sale? I called and they have no idea what am talking about


----------



## indi3r4

*Gorgeous Grey Jumbo Waves Bruna!*
Current bid of $595 
ends in 9 hrs
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...249562&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_851wt_1141


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Marc Jacobs Stam in Stone $956.00 at ******

http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/marc-jacobs-stone-stam-p-1808.html

**EDIT** Maybe it's sold out since I saw the listing ended on eBay.


----------



## Luv n bags

Icy bordeaux Cammie - $350 BIN from Fashionphile.  They also have a few other MJ's listed
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-Lea...623?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27ba751c17


----------



## jun3machina

owl wristlette
$9.50
1 + hour to go
please note wear in pics
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110676195380&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## jun3machina

yellow carter bag
$89
1 hour+
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-Buc...323?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c5c29d4b3


----------



## jun3machina

azalea selma
GORGEOUS COLOR!!! 
$75
1+ hour
http://cgi.ebay.com/marc-jacobs-fus...592?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cb730cd60


----------



## jun3machina

lil lou in eggshell
$75
2+ hour
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Lea...519?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4158ba92c7


----------



## jun3machina

indigo PW ZC
$67
2+ hours
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-Nav...882?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a653ace4a


----------



## jun3machina

large tere shopper bag
$51
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Cla...103?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19c4d25cff


----------



## angelnyc89

from an awesome pfer who has an amazing collection!
MARC JACOBS FALL 07 GREY QUILTED VENETIA! Rare
$255
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230611623457#ht_19098wt_1139


----------



## angelnyc89

MbMJ @ Bloomingdales.com

http://www1.bloomingdales.com/catal...and=MARC+BY+MARC+JACOBS&PageID=21778901108859


----------



## ABelfor

*** fake bag posted! Please b careful posting here!!**


----------



## astone702

ABelfor said:


> *** fake bag posted! Please b careful posting here!!**


 
Which one??


----------



## iluvmybags

Seller has TWO Rio Bags for Sale (separately)

*S10 Paradise Rio, Violet - gently used*
*F10 Paradise Rio, Dark Grey - gently used*
$599 each

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110679172953&var=&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## indi3r4

*Awesome PFer with a great collection up for grab!

Gorgeous Red Leslie* 
BIN $895 OBO
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Mem...923?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35b1a8617b






*Navy XL Single*
BIN $570 OBO
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-XL-..._Handbags&hash=item35b1a861bd#ht_17613wt_1141





and more here

http://shop.ebay.com/morgan3713/m.html?_trksid=p4340.l2562

also on bonanza

http://www.bonanza.com/booths/grace7


----------



## bellagem

MBMJ Dr. Q Patchwork Clutch in Mouse grey

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120713948668&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT 

 $99 w/1 hour to go!


----------



## classicmj

arli said:


> Apologies, Classicmj! Got confused with the forums! Thanks for bringing it to my attention. Will post it in the correct thread! Happy Easter!



Not a problem  Just mentioned it since you have a better chance of getting your answers on the other thread. Hope you had a good easter


----------



## iluvmybags

*F09 Stardust Cecilia, Violet - gently used*
$700 BIN

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Large-Purple-Stardust-Cecilia-Bag-NICE-/140540610595?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20b8df8823


----------



## iluvmybags

*F08 Soft/Exotic Stam, Fuchsia (Red) - gently used*
$699 BIN
29+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-Authentic-Python-Snakeskin-Stam-Bag-1895-/170633622106?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27ba8e725a


----------



## iluvmybags

*F10 Westside, Grey - NWT*
$599.99 BIN
9+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Marc-Jacobs-Purse-Quilted-Westside-Satchel-Tote-Bag-/300551720670?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item45fa474ede


----------



## iluvmybags

*F07 Patchwork Bowler, Bordeaux - gently used*
$485 BIN or BEST OFFER
29+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-COLLECTION-PATCHWORK-BOWLER-TPF-/130513756962?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e6339e322


----------



## Luv n bags

Somebody, grab this! "milk" colored baby stam $299 BIN
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-IVO...66?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c1b5544b2#


----------



## linhhhuynh

great seller with a couple of MJ things!

MMJ Anabella rings $29ea (gold + silver) http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130509469526&var=&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT





MJ Top, $99 BIN OBO http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130514316069&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT





super cute MMJ top $49 BIN OBO http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130514327611&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## jun3machina

amazing peacock venetia
BIN $149 with FREE SHIPPING!
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/tempteq/items/Marc_Jacobs_Venetia_in_Peacock


----------



## classicmj

I saw some Marc Jacob bags on Beyond the Rack


----------



## jun3machina

RARE dark forest venetia bag
from 2004
currently $124
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150594597253&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## jun3machina

black dash bag
currently $157
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Mix...767?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4cf6b8ffe7
ends in 3 hours


----------



## jun3machina

not sure if this is milk or white chiffon, but it's hella rare!
RE 2006 ivory stam
currently $405
5 hours to go


----------



## mjsmurf77

MBMJ (and more MJ) bags on Beyond the Rack:
http://www.beyondtherack.com/event/showcase/17129


----------



## iluvmybags

*S08 Washed Goat Leather Stam, Teal - gently used*
currently $500
$552 BIN
4+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Teal-Stam-gently-used-/160581141061?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item256361c245


----------



## mintrified

FYI, all the MbMJ bags at Bloomingdale's in San Francisco is 30% off


----------



## <3 purses

does the 30% also work online? I just checked and only 2-3 MbMJ bags are on sale. Thanks


----------



## indi3r4

mintrified said:


> FYI, all the MbMJ bags at Bloomingdale's in San Francisco is 30% off



I believe only selected few.. not all.


----------



## jroger1

MBMJ Cashew Drawstring $285.90
http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/marc-by...opper/3161074?origin=category&resultback=1851


----------



## dbeth

iluvmybags said:


> *S08 Washed Goat Leather Stam, Teal - gently used*
> currently $500
> $552 BIN
> 4+ days
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Tea...061?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item256361c245





I actually bought this bag a few months ago (same bag from Yoogi's) and returned it.  One side of the bag is faded & is not mild, it's pretty noticeable.  It's a gorgeous color, but the fading bothered me. I know the washed goat leather does have a different faded type look with color variation, but the one side was pretty bad compared to the rest of the bag.

Just wanted to let you guys know just in case you want to purchase this! I don't think the seller mentioned this in her auction.


----------



## jroger1

Nordstrom MBMJ Desert Olive Groovee $329.90
http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/marc-by...atchel/3175387?origin=category&resultback=969


----------



## jroger1

Bloomies MBMJ Putty TT Clutch $118.80


----------



## Luv n bags

White Hudson, full red leather lining - $250 start, $300 BIN

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Marc-...=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19c5475961#payId


----------



## Awwgeez

Marc Jacobs Boho Fringe Hobo

Currently 173$ With only 8+ hours to go


http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120719098142&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## ABelfor

SAKS OFF FIFTH in Paramus NJ just got a new shipment of bags...Firebird Rio in black, Rose (never saw this style) in black and in caramel(?) and lots of MbMJ bags, I saw a Groove in port and some nice Flash bags in a light purple color and a light brown color....and lots of tates!  If you live close by check it out!


----------



## linhhhuynh

price reduction... very cute MJ top (sz 8) BIN $75, currently @$15.50 http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140542992132&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## iluvmybags

*F10 Gene, Grey - gently used*
currently $399.99
$499.99 BIN
19+ hours

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-grey-Gene-bag-handbag-FW2010-1195-/220778226530?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3367686362


----------



## iluvmybags

^^Same Seller^^

*F09 Jumbo Waves Wrath, Black - gently used*
currently $549.99
$699.99 BIN
19+ hours

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-black-jumbo-waves-Wrath-bag-1795-FW09-/220778239225?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item33676894f9


----------



## mjsmurf77

Few new MJ and MBMJ bags on sale at nm.com:
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/search.jhtml?Ntt=marc+jacobs&_requestid=27754&N=4294967029&st=s


----------



## linhhhuynh

pretty Cloud Sullivan BIN $799 http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-Qui...032?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4aaaf375d0


----------



## Karolina36

Lacquered Quilting Zip Wallet in Rose or Red at saks.com.  $276 from $395.  Beautiful!


----------



## jroger1

Bloomies sale:   MBMJ Baby Aiden in Fudge & Toffee $327.60 and take another 15% off if you use your Bloomies Card.


----------



## mjsmurf77

Dancer bag from SS 2010 and Alexis sequined clutch from FW 2010 at the U.S. Outnet site:

http://www.theoutnet.com/Shop/Just-In?designerFilter=Marc_Jacobs


----------



## lilja

Great selection of classic MJ's at Yoogi's Closet--a couple of striping bags, couple of stams including a peanut patchwork stam and a quilted elastic stam, a grey christy, and a mouse quilted blake.

http://www.yoogiscloset.com/search.aspx?manufacturer=12


----------



## Luv n bags

Leather lined chestnut Hudson $800 BIN or make offer

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en


----------



## iluvmybags

The Decorazzi Boutique at the Wynn Hotel in Vegas is having a semi-annual sale and all handbags are 40% off through the weekend (no sales tax if you live outside LV/$30 ground shipping, $60 for 2nd day) -- they have 22 diff styles & she is sending me pics, which I will share shortly, but here is a short list

If interested in any of these (or looking for something in particular), call *SANDY at (702)770-3588 *(tell her that JJ referred you!)

*Quilted Single, originally $525*
Black

*Large Single, originally $625*
Black, Red, Brown

*XL Single, originally $795*
Black, Light Grey, Beige

*Quilted Stam, originally $1350*
Black, Blue, Beige

*Lacquered Leather Stam, originally $1395*
Black, Red


----------



## iluvmybags

Have fun girls!!
Call Sandy at (702)770-3588 
the boutique is open until Midnight (Vegas time) and re-opens at 10am

(other shops at the hotel are having the same sale -- other designers include Celine, Lanvin, Valentino, Dior, VBH, Nancy Gonzalez, Givenchy, Judith Leiber)


----------



## iluvmybags




----------



## hundreds

anyone ordered from them (Decorazzi) before? how's their service and return policy?

thanks!


----------



## debpie

Can anyone help me with style names? Top beige patent? Bottom blacK one? All picture.d above. TIA!


----------



## iluvmybags

debpie said:


> Can anyone help me with style names? Top beige patent? Bottom blacK one? All picture.d above. TIA!


 
the best thing to do would be to call Sandy and ask for that info -- I'm not certain, but I believe both of those bags are the FIFTH AVENUE which are lacquered leather bags (not patent)


----------



## iluvmybags

*F04 Small Calf Leather Hobo, Cocoa - gently used*
currently $59
$85 BIN
6+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Brown-Burgandy-leather-Marc-Jacobs-handbag-tote-/220784231190?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3367c40316


----------



## kateincali

Very pretty Marc Jacobs silk tank from one of my favourite TPFers
$120 OBO
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/linhhhuynh/items/Marc_Jacobs_Tank_Top__100__silk__


----------



## mjsmurf77

Collection bags--mostly SS 2010--on Gilt:

http://www.gilt.com/sale/women/marc-jacobs-944


----------



## linhhhuynh

gorgeous and literally almost new. Cherry Tart PW Little Stam $499 OBO from a fabby pfer http://www.bonanza.com/booths/faithann/items/Marc_Jacobs_Cherry_Tart_Patchwork_Little_Stam


----------



## iluvmybags

16+ Hours to go

*R06 Quilted Stam, Almond - gently used*
currently $399

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220784608609&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## gordomom

40% off @ Nordstrom Washington Square, Portland OR

Not sure if they ship pre-sales but there was a Blake there when I left Designer bags this evening.  The SA is pre-selling for the 1/2 Yearly sale, so not available for actual pickup until next Friday, 5/27 (?).  

They also had a couple of silver quilted wallets, one of the Bamboo (?) bags, but I'm not sure of the exact style.

I put a pinkish Stam on hold, but will likely release it tomorrow.


----------



## jun3machina

icey taupe cammie
ends in 4 hours
$100 start bid
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280678115870&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## jun3machina

honey sophia
 $49
7 hours
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Sop...935?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item415991aecf


----------



## jun3machina

washed leather (purposely distressed)
crazy cord faridah
$22
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Hob...848?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20b9532e98


----------



## jun3machina

black madison
$350
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Sma...159?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a66294e0f


----------



## jun3machina

berry stam!!!
 $600
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-BER...553?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4aab48a0a1
i know a PFer was looking for this and i cant remember who it was


----------



## jun3machina

bag from 2009
not sure on style
 $299
1 day
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-Bla...755?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item48407b4ceb


----------



## indi3r4

^Memphis Jessica


----------



## jun3machina

thanks!! ^

amazing resort bag (minus lil rafia thingy)
currently $250
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190534336067&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## jun3machina

pink tere bag
$50
ends in 4 hours
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Pin...940?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19c57df9f4





amaziing orchid stam $350
ends in 2 hours
http://cgi.ebay.com/marc-jacobs-orc...049?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4aab4873b1






teal mayfair
$300
ends in 3 hours
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-TEA...040?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4aab48c998


----------



## jun3machina

pomogranite stella
ends in 8 hours
$80
http://cgi.ebay.com/DESIGNER-MARC-J...719?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c5cbbae2f


----------



## jun3machina

AMAZING price for a LZW
BIN $111
http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Marc-...9?pt=AU_Women_Accessories&hash=item2c5caa0ef9


----------



## islandgirl76

Large Canvas Sweet Punk studded tote in black
BIN 365
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Purse-Black-Canvas-Tote-w-metal-work-LARGE-/200610243459?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2eb54d6383

sorry, but my picture deal isn't working right.


----------



## jun3machina

icey pearl stella!
 BIN $150 
http://cgi.ebay.com/White-Marc-Jaco...I&otn=3&po=LVI&ps=63&clkid=144578238334223975


----------



## jun3machina

sap sophia $99 OBO
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120729789288


----------



## jroger1

BLOOMIES lots MJ & MBMJ 30% OFF!
Hillier 278.60
Large Cammie 416.50
Carla 696.50
Elise 626.50
Angie crossbody 665.00
wallets...
etc...


----------



## bea8480

Marc Jacobs on Beyond the Rack today.


----------



## mjsmurf77

Few MJ bags on sale at Joseph:

http://www.josephstores.com/main.asp?designer=MARCJACOBS&category=HANDBAGS&special=


----------



## smooches

jroger1 said:


> BLOOMIES lots MJ & MBMJ 30% OFF!
> Hillier 278.60
> Large Cammie 416.50
> Carla 696.50
> Elise 626.50
> Angie crossbody 665.00
> wallets...
> etc...


 
I think the Elise and Carla and sold out.  I kept trying to add them but would get an error


----------



## iluvmybags

mjsmurf77 said:


> Few MJ bags on sale at Joseph:
> 
> http://www.josephstores.com/main.asp?designer=MARCJACOBS&category=HANDBAGS&special=


the link wasn't working:
http://www.josephstores.com/main.asp?designer=MARC JACOBS&category=HANDBAGS&special=


----------



## jun3machina

green spinach bianca
$200
bin $ 300
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180669554798&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## BgaHolic

I am loving this bag!!!!!! Someone puleeez PM me when it goes on sale! 
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/105705


----------



## linhhhuynh

gorgeous Cherry Tart PW Little Stam price lowered! $475 OBO http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Marc-Jacobs-Cherry-Tart-Patchwork-Little-Stam/36438117

same seller, a cute MJ dress (sz 10) for $85 OBO http://www.bonanza.com/booths/20469/items/36616900


----------



## JAP4life

*Hi my MJ girls! (wow, it's weird to be back in here after so long!)

Here is a GORGE  patent leather Ursula Elise in Chalk from a lovely and trusted PF'er!*
*
Get it on Bonanza for $250*

http://http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Marc-Jacobs-Patent-Quilted-Ursula-Elise-in-Chalk/36617889


----------



## JAP4life

JAP4life said:


> *Hi my MJ girls! (wow, it's weird to be back in here after so long!)
> 
> Here is a GORGE  patent leather Ursula Elise in Chalk from a lovely and trusted PF'er!*
> *
> Get it on Bonanza for $250*
> 
> http://http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Marc-Jacobs-Patent-Quilted-Ursula-Elise-in-Chalk/36617889






Oops, I corrected the link. 



http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Marc-Jacobs-Patent-Quilted-Ursula-Elise-in-Chalk/36617889


----------



## jun3machina

gold ZC
BIN $150
http://cgi.ebay.com/Gold-MARC-JACOB...347?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4aab03e22b


----------



## authenticplease

The following bags are available for presale at Saks ATL....contact Bonnie at 404 210 5490 or Audrey at 404 812 7372/audrey_levin@s5a.com


----------



## authenticplease

A couple of more:O)


----------



## Cheryl24

*GORGEOUS* Saloni from the Resort 06 collection from an awesome PF'er! - $350

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Marc-Jacobs-Saloni-in-Black/36649471


----------



## Cheryl24

^Another beautiful bag deal from this same terrific PF'er!

One of my favorite classic colors -*Sap Green Stella *- $275


http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Marc-Jacobs-Stella-in-Sap-Green/36680275


----------



## jun3machina

yoox has some cool stuff

baby stam
$502
http://www1.yoox.com/item/YOOX/MARC...3FD17CD7/rr/1/cod10/45152273MX/sts/sr_women80


----------



## jun3machina

small dancer bag
$392
http://www1.yoox.com/item/YOOX/MARC...3FD17CD7/rr/1/cod10/45152190UQ/sts/sr_women80


----------



## browneyesblue

Beautiful Marc Jacobs Wallet! From Fab n Fun tPFer!!!
Color: Dark Grey
Price: $295
Retail: $375
Size: 6" x 4" x 1.5"

Bonanza Listing

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Marc-Jacobs-The-Basic-wallet-dark-grey-/36714937


----------



## JAP4life

Another gorgeous bag from a lovely PF'er!

Large Multipocket in light gray!

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Marc-Jacobs-Large-Multipocket-in-Light-Grey-RARE-/36713095

*BIN OBO $350*


----------



## linhhhuynh

one of the nicest mj pfers ever has some great stuff!

Light Grey Venetia, under $200 now BIN $499 http://cgi.ebay.com/S07-MARC-JACOBS...084?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4aab9bdb64






amazing LZW $275 BIN OBO http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-Lac...880?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4aab954ed0






and a cute MJ jacket $299 OBO! http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-895...05?pt=US_CSA_WC_Outerwear&hash=item4aab91da25


----------



## iluvmybags

Saks Sale, up to 40% off -- Online Only (Free Shipping over $200 = SFAJUNE)
(Sale starts in store 6/2)

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/search/EndecaSearch.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446398506&Ns=P_306418049_sort&bmUID=j14zn03&N=1553+1754+306418049

Included:

Paradise Kate, Black - $649.99
Greta, Black - $1045.99
Vanessa Simple Single, Black, Petal or Rose - $275.99


----------



## iluvmybags

Sorry -- the link above just keeps taking you to the Saks Main Sale Page -- here are some more bags (I believe these links work)

Quilting Metallic Sandy Shoulder Bag - $415.99
Lacquered Quilting Fifth Avenue Shoulder Bag - $944.99
Black Orchid Leather Shoulder Bag - $1045.99


----------



## iluvmybags

Baroque Quilting Minetta Shoulder Bag - $905.99
Rubik Nylon Tote - $625.99
Classic Large Cammie Bag, Aubergine or Black - $415.99


----------



## Mina_Elina

I feel cheaped out by Saks! I asked them for a price adjustment (that's where I bought my Katie at) and they just said no! I only bought recently!


----------



## mjsmurf77

New arrivals of MJ clothing and shoes at the Outnet:

http://www.theoutnet.com/Shop/Just-In?designerFilter=Marc_Jacobs


----------



## mjsmurf77

NAP sale!

MJ: http://www.net-a-porter.com/Shop/Sale/Designers/Marc_Jacobs

MBMJ: http://www.net-a-porter.com/Shop/Sale/Designers/Marc_by_Marc_Jacobs


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Neiman Marcus has a *RED* Stam on sale!!! 

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...60%26N%3D4294967029%26pageSize%3D160%26st%3Ds


----------



## iluvmybags

*F10 Lacquered Leather Large Zip Wallet, Yellow - gently used*
currently $20.50
$175 BIN
4+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-yellow-laquered-large-zip-wallet-425-TPF-/150612682330?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item231137265a







Same Seller also has a pair of Runway Shoes (MJ Collection)
currently $5.50
$100 BIN
http://cgi.ebay.com/AMAZING-Marc-Jacobs-RUNWAY-prototype-shoe-size-40-/150612681714?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item23113723f2

MbyMJ Summer Dress, Navy/Coral Floral -- gently worn
currently $11.00
$30 BIN
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-Marc-Jacobs-floral-jersey-dress-navy-coral-TPF-/150612406185?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item231132efa9


----------



## indi3r4

Barneys markdown include all Garbo collection, some paradise and baroque collection!! (it'll be best if you call one of the store directly as their online website is notorious for cancellation)

http://www.barneys.com/Handbags-Acc...fn1=designer&prefv1=Marc Jacobs&start=0&sz=25


----------



## mjsmurf77

Bunch of clothes, bags and scarves added to NM.com sale, including metallic little stam, paradise angie and a zip clutch:
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/search.jhtml?No=20&Ntt=marc+jacobs&_requestid=21758&N=0&st=s


----------



## iluvmybags

linhhhuynh said:


> gorgeous and literally almost new. Cherry Tart PW Little Stam $499 OBO from a fabby pfer http://www.bonanza.com/booths/faithann/items/Marc_Jacobs_Cherry_Tart_Patchwork_Little_Stam
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/689/cherrytart011.jpg/




*RELISTED*
$499 BIN
or BEST OFFER
[URL]http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140551996780&clk_rvr_id=236891780793


----------



## indi3r4

Starting today Thursday June 2nd Marc Jacobs at 125 Maiden Lane is  30% off Women's Resort 2010 and Spring 2011 ready to wear and shoes.  Men's Spring 2011 ready to wear, shoes, bags and accessories are 30% off as well.  We look forward to seeing you!

Marc Jacobs
125 Maiden Lane
San Francisco, CA 94108
Tel: 415-362-6500
Fax: 415-362-6555


----------



## mooch

Nordstrom store in Stoneridge Mall (Pleasanton, CA) had one pink stam at their sales table around 1PM.  Sorry, did not see what it was marked down to but I'm assuming 40%.


----------



## jun3machina

lavender selma
BIN $115
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150612769211&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## jun3machina

drawstring bag in oatmeal
BIN $90 OBO
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Lea...072?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4cf7acb3d0


----------



## jun3machina

definitely needs a day at the bag spa (soiled interior, needs conditioning), but RARE bag indeed
red large zoe hobo
$35
10 minutes to go
http://cgi.ebay.com/Large-Red-leath...370?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27bb5d0a1a


----------



## JAP4life

*NWT Small Selma bag in lavender and from fab PF'er!*
Selling for $175


http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Marc-Jacobs-Small-Selma-in-Lavender-NWT-/36843113


----------



## gordomom

Hi ladies, I pre-saled (1/2 yearly sale) a Stam in pink at the Washington Square Nordstrom in Portland OR (might be Tigard).  Decided on another bag so it should become available mid afternoon.  I haven't picked it up but will be by there this afternoon to release/return it.

Feel free to PM me if you want me to place it on hold for you.


----------



## linhhhuynh

pfer has a cute dress @$30, only a couple hours left! http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130527328901&clk_rvr_id=237780871823


----------



## kateincali

Mixed Quilted Bowler Bag 
$299 OBO
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Marc-Jacobs-Mixed-Quilted-Dash-Bag-Guar-Authentic-tPF/36984902


----------



## kitcat

black blake with cream suede lining silver pushlocks
$250 OBO

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Bla...194?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item564482ebd2


----------



## jun3machina

super rare stones bag in forest
$455
ends in 1 hour +
http://cgi.ebay.com/RARE-AND-GORGEO...505?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27bb6b2bd1


----------



## kiss_p

Large black single on sale at NM - 55% off original price:

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod136900098&eItemId=prod136900098&searchType=SALE&parentId=cat980731&icid=&rte=%252Fcommon%252Fstore%252Fcatalog%252Ftemplates%252FET1.jhtml%253FNs%253DPCT_DISCOUNT%25257c1%2526N%253D4294967029%2526st%253Ds


----------



## denise1973

item name: Marc by Marc Jacobs
item number: 2607883248733
seller:

http://s239.photobucket.com/albums/ff84/cockneyrebeluk/?action=view&current=029-5.jpg

http://s239.photobucket.com/albums/ff84/cockneyrebeluk/?action=view&current=030-7.jpg

http://s239.photobucket.com/albums/ff84/cockneyrebeluk/?action=view&current=031-5.jpg

http://s239.photobucket.com/albums/ff84/cockneyrebeluk/?action=view&current=032-3.jpg

http://s239.photobucket.com/albums/ff84/cockneyrebeluk/?action=view&current=033-1.jpg

http://s239.photobucket.com/albums/ff84/cockneyrebeluk/?action=view&current=034-9.jpg

http://s239.photobucket.com/albums/ff84/cockneyrebeluk/?action=view&current=035-7.jpg

http://s239.photobucket.com/albums/ff84/cockneyrebeluk/?action=view&current=036-6.jpg

http://s239.photobucket.com/albums/ff84/cockneyrebeluk/?action=view&current=037-3.jpg

http://s239.photobucket.com/albums/ff84/cockneyrebeluk/?action=view&current=038-7.jpg

http://s239.photobucket.com/albums/ff84/cockneyrebeluk/?action=view&current=040-5.jpg

http://s239.photobucket.com/albums/ff84/cockneyrebeluk/?action=view&current=042-3.jpg

thank you


----------



## islandgirl76

denise1973 said:


> item name: Marc by Marc Jacobs
> item number: 2607883248733
> seller:
> 
> http://s239.photobucket.com/albums/ff84/cockneyrebeluk/?action=view&current=029-5.jpg
> 
> http://s239.photobucket.com/albums/ff84/cockneyrebeluk/?action=view&current=030-7.jpg
> 
> http://s239.photobucket.com/albums/ff84/cockneyrebeluk/?action=view&current=031-5.jpg
> 
> http://s239.photobucket.com/albums/ff84/cockneyrebeluk/?action=view&current=032-3.jpg
> 
> http://s239.photobucket.com/albums/ff84/cockneyrebeluk/?action=view&current=033-1.jpg
> 
> http://s239.photobucket.com/albums/ff84/cockneyrebeluk/?action=view&current=034-9.jpg
> 
> http://s239.photobucket.com/albums/ff84/cockneyrebeluk/?action=view&current=035-7.jpg
> 
> http://s239.photobucket.com/albums/ff84/cockneyrebeluk/?action=view&current=036-6.jpg
> 
> http://s239.photobucket.com/albums/ff84/cockneyrebeluk/?action=view&current=037-3.jpg
> 
> http://s239.photobucket.com/albums/ff84/cockneyrebeluk/?action=view&current=038-7.jpg
> 
> http://s239.photobucket.com/albums/ff84/cockneyrebeluk/?action=view&current=040-5.jpg
> 
> http://s239.photobucket.com/albums/ff84/cockneyrebeluk/?action=view&current=042-3.jpg
> 
> thank you


Hey, Denise, you need to put this up on the Authenticate Thread 
http://forum.purseblog.com/marc-jacobs/authenticate-this-marc-jacobs-609375-345.html


----------



## jun3machina

cherrytart baby stam from a super PFer
currently $265
3 hours to go
http://cgi.ebay.com/HTF-Marc-Jacobs...235?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20b9f78283


----------



## jun3machina

super rare vintage travel sized venetia luggage!!!

$399
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-XLa...201?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c5d0d75a9


----------



## jun3machina

teal bev
$100
http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-Marc-Jacob...227?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2564572f0b


----------



## kateincali

New Hot Pink Party Clutch
Currently at $161.86
3+ hours to go
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330571553142





Pre-Owned Green Party Clutch
Currently at $161.86 
3+ hours to go
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330571554050


----------



## kateincali

Quilted Gold Venetia
$102.50 Reserve Not Met
4+ hours to go
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Quilted-Venetia-Gold-Handbag-/140559348945


----------



## kateincali

Patent Christy Hobo
Current bid is $71 
9+ hours to go
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Christy-Patent-Hobo-1175-no-reserve-/110695399159


----------



## jun3machina

gorgeous bordeaux ZC
BIN $145
http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Marc-...046?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c1c5e7e46


----------



## jun3machina

AMAZING stones bag!
$399
http://cgi.ebay.com/RARE-MARC-JACOB...412?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item33684a2f9c


----------



## jun3machina

really rare violet sylvie bag
currently $71
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Marc-Jacob...156?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a66a37f4c


----------



## linhhhuynh

why hasn't anyone gotten this beauty from Bonz? $375! Cherrytart Little Stam from a fav pfer

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/HTF-Marc-Jacobs-Red-Cherry-Tart-Patchwork-Little-Stam/36920348


----------



## gordomom

http://www.ssense.com/women/product/marc_by_marc_jacobs/classic_q_shop_girl_tote/32933?utm_medium=affiliate&utm_campaign=generic&utm_source=cj&utm_term=generic


----------



## jun3machina

lovely
yoox
$395
http://www1.yoox.com/item.asp/YOOX/...cod10/45152198LO/sts/sr_women80/abt/release95


----------



## jun3machina

pretty sure this is saffron
$228
http://www1.yoox.com/item.asp/YOOX/...cod10/45152235MW/sts/sr_women80/abt/release95


----------



## jun3machina

pink wrath
$630
http://www1.yoox.com/item.asp/YOOX/...cod10/45152233TX/sts/sr_women80/abt/release95


----------



## jun3machina

adorable black and white polka dot dress!
this would be adorable for summer!
$199 OBO
http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Marc-Jacobs...ss-SZ-4-/130532089095?clk_rvr_id=239412707005


----------



## jun3machina

gorgeous jute and ostrich stam
I  this colorway!!
$325
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Sta...659?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a113c18fb


----------



## gordomom

Satin Tulip Clutch $159 on Gilt today (6/11/11) also a bird hobo


----------



## jun3machina

carter bag yellow
$69
*corner wear*
http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Marc-...520?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4aabcc3fd0





black sweet punk flats US 9
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-lea...38904?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item27bb9834b8


----------



## jun3machina

gold cammie $40
http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Marc-...985?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27bb9ae0a1





another yellow carter bag
$59
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Lea...160?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cb8aee800


----------



## jun3machina

snakeskin embossed ZC
$129 OBO
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Pat...080?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27bb9d6588


----------



## jun3machina

red adina hobo
BIN $115
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Red...706?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35b2bf1c1a


----------



## jun3machina

GORGEOUS chocolate INES
currently $152
(her pics will make you drool)
http://cgi.ebay.com/100-Auth-Marc-J...961?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cb8b1fc49


----------



## jun3machina

chocolate twisted groovee
$24
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-SMA...794?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item33687bf74a


----------



## jun3machina

small python stardust stam
$449
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Sma...532?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5644845484


----------



## jun3machina

baby stam silver PW leather
$182
BIN $375
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-LIT...282?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2eb5b417ca


----------



## kiss_p

Saks at Tysons Galleria, McLean, VA has a laquered red stam on the sale table - 30% off of original price - 703-761-0700.


----------



## jun3machina

black so cool stella
BIN $200
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-STE...389?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4aabffca9d


----------



## jun3machina

some rare bags from a speedy Pfer

green paradise amber
BIN $695
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Marc-Jacobs-Paradise-Amber-green/37223001







wallet
$295
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Marc-Jacobs-The-Basic-wallet-dark-grey-/36714937


----------



## karenferguson

jun3machina said:


> black so cool stella
> BIN $200
> http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-STE...389?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4aabffca9d



Almost did a BIN on the above purse, but noticed that the shipping is $61.10 !?!  Might have to report it due to excessive shipping (they are apparently in New Jersey) .  Sorry for the chat


----------



## gordomom

Quite a few MJ offerings on Beyondtherack.com today during "Happy Hour" in the Designer Vault


----------



## jun3machina

putty hobo
*has some wear, but nice for a bag you dont have to worry about*
BIN $110
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Marc-Jacobs-Push-Lock-Hobo-Effen-Haute-Member/37217432


----------



## kateincali

gordomom said:


> Quite a few MJ offerings on Beyondtherack.com today during "Happy Hour" in the Designer Vault


If anyone opts to buy from there, just do your homework carefully first. They have the Kate "on sale" for $999.99 - it's $950 retail. There are also better deals elsewhere, like the Sullivan is $836 at Nordstrom but $999.99 at BTR. They seem to do the Bluefly price inflation for lots of items.


----------



## iluvmybags

faith_ann said:


> If anyone opts to buy from there, just do your homework carefully first. They have the Kate "on sale" for $999.99 - it's $950 retail. There are also better deals elsewhere, like the Sullivan is $836 at Nordstrom but $999.99 at BTR. They seem to do the Bluefly price inflation for lots of items.


you can also expect to wait 4-6 weeks for your items -- they don't have the merchandise on hand and order once the event closes.


----------



## gordomom

karenferguson said:


> Almost did a BIN on the above purse, but noticed that the shipping is $61.10 !?!  Might have to report it due to excessive shipping (they are apparently in New Jersey) .  Sorry for the chat



Inquired and the seller is a smoker, but not in her home.  She was surprised about the high shipping and is going to check on why it was so high.

Also, thx 2 the other posters 4 the comments on shopping @ Beyond the rack.

Sorry 4 the chat...


----------



## kateincali

Pre-Owned Colorblock Hobo
12+ hours to go
http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-Marc-Jacobs-colorblock-hobo-Used-1x-GR8T-4-Summer-/330574032893


----------



## kateincali

Emerald LZW
$189.99 OBO
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-Emerald-Green-Leather-Zipper-Clutch-Wallet-/280677393335





Slate Julianne
$199.99
http://cgi.ebay.com/1-250-Authentic-Quilted-Marc-Jacobs-Handbag-Slate-/280691859358


----------



## kateincali

Hard to find white leather bangle with pink snakeskin studs
$129.81
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/MARC-JACOBS-STUNNING-LEATHER-BANGLE-BNWT-BOX-/290573440330


----------



## kateincali

NWT Silver Quilted LZC
$309 0BO
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Marc-Jacobs-Quilted-Zip-Clutch-NEW-w-tags-tPF/37046205


----------



## linhhhuynh

price cut!! $99 OBO cute dress sz 4 http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130532089095





pfer has some great misc MJ things for cheaaaaapppp! http://shop.ebay.com/*annabelle*/m.html?_trksid=p4340.l2562

my favorite: http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-Marc-Marc-J...32532?pt=Designer_Jewelry&hash=item1e645246b4


----------



## jun3machina

woah! memphis bag BIN $485
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-Bla...927?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item588e744a57


----------



## jun3machina

might wanna request season tags pictures on these, but potentially good deal on 2 fall 2005 bags from the same gal:

gold icy baby stam
$164 
30 + minutes  to go
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170652533162&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT





black icy east/west stam clutch
$122.50
30 + minutes left
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170652538263&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## jun3machina

might wanna request season tags pictures on these, but potentially good deal on 2 fall 2005 bags from the same gal:

gold icy baby stam
$164 
30 + minutes  to go
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170652533162&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT





black icy east/west stam clutch
$122.50
30 + minutes left
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170652538263&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## kateincali

Eggplant LZW
$51
8 hours left
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150615728843


----------



## jun3machina

super deal!
perforated drawstring hobo in ivory
BIN $99
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-FRI...628?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4aac0712d4


----------



## mooch

Marc Jacobs The Single Crossbody Bag is 40% off on Nordstrom.com in variety of colors:

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/marc-ja...g/3168014?origin=keywordsearch&resultback=300
http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/marc-ja...g/3167571?origin=keywordsearch&resultback=600
http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/marc-ja...g/3143843?origin=keywordsearch&resultback=500
http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/marc-ja...g/3143842?origin=keywordsearch&resultback=500
http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/marc-ja...g/3149031?origin=keywordsearch&resultback=500


----------



## jun3machina

this seller has some amazing MJ couture:
http://shop.ebay.com/authentic-cout...&_odkw=&_osacat=0&_trksid=p3911.c0.m270.l1313


----------



## jun3machina

nordies also has this sweet paradise bag 40% off

$294!

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/marc-jacobs-paradise-q-shoulder-bag/3135016?origin=keywordsearch


----------



## jun3machina

black icy stam
*missing chain, interior needs cleaning, described corner wear*
$575
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Bla...644?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item53e7f011bc


----------



## jun3machina

zoe turnlock pochette
BIN $25 OBO
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-bla...328?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e6463f928


----------



## jun3machina

insanely gorgeous and insanely RARE cecilia in grey
from a wonderful PFer too
$559
5 + hours to go
http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-Marc-Jacob...064?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item23116af6f0
http://i.ebayimg.com/00/$(KGrHqEOKjME25VI9RONBN1szBL74w~~0_12.JPG


----------



## kateincali

Small Madison
$132
1 day 19 hours left
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=400221806407


----------



## kateincali

Studded Bone Tote
$299.99
7 hours left
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-Biege-Jeweled-Tote-MSRP-1-195-NWT-/280692338870





Vintage bag
$39.99
7 hours left
http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Vintage-Marc-Jacobs-Handbag-/260797770314


----------



## denise1973

item name: Marc by Marc Jacobs
item number: 2607883248733
seller:orangesandlemons

http://s239.photobucket.com/albums/ff84/cockneyrebeluk/?action=view&current=020-3.jpg

http://s239.photobucket.com/albums/ff84/cockneyrebeluk/?action=view&current=021.jpg

http://s239.photobucket.com/albums/ff84/cockneyrebeluk/?action=view&current=022-3.jpg

http://s239.photobucket.com/albums/ff84/cockneyrebeluk/?action=view&current=026-3.jpg

http://s239.photobucket.com/albums/ff84/cockneyrebeluk/?action=view&current=027-5.jpg

http://s239.photobucket.com/albums/ff84/cockneyrebeluk/?action=view&current=028-5.jpg

http://s239.photobucket.com/albums/ff84/cockneyrebeluk/?action=view&current=029-2.jpg

thank you


----------



## kateincali

denise1973 said:


> item name: Marc by Marc Jacobs
> item number: 2607883248733



Hi Denise! This threads is for authentic finds, but if you post over in Authentic This, someone should be able to help you 

Size 10 stud flats
1 day 18 hours left
$106.00
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-Distress-Pyramid-Stud-Ballet-Flats-40-5-/130531596705





Not exactly a deal, but I know the line was popular and they're not easy to come across
Size 40 Leather Stud High Heels
5+ hours left
$390
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-STUD-Sandals-Pudd-Shoes-40-NEW-/310324206260


----------



## iluvmybags

faith_ann said:


> Not exactly a deal, but I know the line was popular and they're not easy to come across
> Size 40 Leather Stud High Heels
> 5+ hours left
> $390
> http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-STUD-Sandals-Pudd-Shoes-40-NEW-/310324206260



Those shoes actually aren't from the Sweet Punk line -- they're either from last summer or fall/winter (2010)


----------



## bluediamond35

Navy xlarge single for 30% off at Bloomies 59th street. This is a pre fall bag already on sale. Ask for Christina. She is awesome!


----------



## kateincali

Paradise Q
$179.99
30 minutes left, 1 bid
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270763745879


----------



## jun3machina

GAGAGAG-GORGEOUS clay cecilia
BIN $875 OBO
 
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-Stu...592?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a67243250


----------



## kateincali

Large Coral Single
$215
2 hours left
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280692777475


----------



## jun3machina

man, i wish these were my size!
oragami heels
size 36
BIN $22!!




http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=380335368360&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## jun3machina

man, i wish these were my size!
oragami heels
size 36
BIN $22!!




http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=380335368360&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## Luv n bags

This site has a bunch of MJ bags - an icey taupe Stam and an icey black Stam.  I don't know if they update their inventory since I still see a wallet listed as for sale when I purchased it over a month ago!

http://www.refinestyle.com/sale-guc...1308235571872&page=1&noFilter=0&designer=2046


----------



## HeartMyMJs

*Nordstrom Rack in Brea, CA*

A handful of TT Zip Around Wallets in (Purple and Fuschia) for $69.00


----------



## matchka

Neiman's Mid-Day Dash has a Little Stam for HALF PRICE!!!  Also a very cool MJ Collection trench - - Half price as well!

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/templates/P6.jhtml?itemId=cat21000740&parentId=cat8900735&view=all&cs_rid=Df72c2&ecid=NMEC061611MiddayDash&uEm=papalima@sysdyn.com&cs_mid=_BN$gV0B8bwRcqn&ncx=n


----------



## marie-lou

Beautiful baby cherry tart stam, from one of my favourite PF'ers!! 
Now *$350*!!!!​
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/HTF-Marc-Jacobs-Red-Cherry-Tart-Patchwork-Little-Stam/36920348


----------



## cupcakegirl

Nordstrom's Designer Sale, here's the MJ direct link:

http://shop.nordstrom.com/c/sale-designer?cm_cat=061711&cm_pla=colorful_bottoms_remain&cm_ite=mdessale&cm_em=10085103&cm_ven=email#category=b6023781&type=category&page=1&sort=featured&sortreverse=0&size=&width=&color=&price=&brand=5014&instoreavailability=false&lastfilter=brand&sizeFinderId=0&partial=1&pagesize=100


----------



## cupcakegirl

^^^ Sorry that takes you to the main sale page.


----------



## mooch

Bloomingdales:

Marc Jacobs Quilted Small Cecilia Satchel in Black
ORIG $995.00
SALE $696.50

http://www1.bloomingdales.com/catal...519705&BagDate=06/17/2011 : ba-xx-xx-xx.index


----------



## nascar fan

Carla, black, $650
http://www.ecrater.com/p/11607400/marc-jacobs-carla-tote-black?keywords=Marc+Jacobs+Carla


----------



## jun3machina

icey taupe 2005 stam
*might inquire to the clasp issue, im not sure if she means it doesn't close tightly or what*
$350
http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Marc-...524?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f0ace283c


----------



## indi3r4

*Black Wellington*
Opening Bid of $549, no bid
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...493030&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1156
1++ hr to go


----------



## iluvmybags

Pretty Rare/HTF

*F09 Stardust Large Zip Wallet, Black -- gently used*
$349.99 BIN
6+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-stardust-large-zip-wallet-black-525-RARE-/220802707219?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3368ddef13


----------



## kiss_p

Lacquered zip clutch in rose at saks.com - $206.99

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=2534374306418049&PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446383068&R=883936631407&P_name=Marc+Jacobs&N=306418049+4294912155&bmUID=j2NQ_DT

Laquered quilting long zip wallet in stone at saks.com  - $206.99

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT<>prd_id=845524446395947


----------



## kiss_p

^^In case the saks links are messed up.  Here are pictures of the two wallets.  They're in the Shoes & Handbags section under Marc Jacobs.  The 1st one is the zip clutch in rose and the second one is the long zip wallet in stone.


----------



## jun3machina

gorgeous bags from a darlin PFer!

stone stella!! 
BIN $235
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/MARC-JACOBS-STONE-STELLA-BAG-PURSE-TPF-RARE-COLOR/37536059






fuschia flate case
BIN $70
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/MARC-JACOBS-PALAIS-ROYAL-FLAT-CASE-BAG-IN-FUSCHIA/30727692





POM stella 
BIN $199
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/MARC-JACOBS-POMEGRANATE-STELLA-BAG-PURSE-TPF-RARE-COLOR/37536537


----------



## jun3machina

NM has an extra 25% clearance:
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/search.jhtml?No=0&Ntt=marc+jacobs&_requestid=27236&N=0&st=s&va=t


----------



## jun3machina

SWEET flippin' PUNK! 
BIN $600
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Swe...085?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43a7e7b905


----------



## indi3r4

Nordstrom is at 60% off for designer sale right now! Let me know if you need a SA that are willing to check company wide inventory.


----------



## jun3machina

daydream stam
one hour to go
$77
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Kis...818?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f0af59b0a


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Nordstrom Rack Brea Ca has a whole table full of new stuff!!  

I saw the following:
*Large Hillier (Cashew) $219.97
*Baby Groovees (Wine) $159.97
*TT Lucy Day (Black, Putty) $239.97
*TT Patent Shifty Satchel (Berry or Pink) $129.97
*Bianca Hayley (Black) $259.00
*Saddlery Sophie (Black) $229.97
*Flash Kelsey Hobo (Black, Pink, and Stone color) $229.00
*Perfect Linda Clutch (Black) $159.97


----------



## jun3machina

just went to nordstroms rack oxnard, ca.

*cat clutch bag and owl clutch(black lambskin)
$101









*Leola satchel thing (black and pink)
$250 something

*leola hobo (only one in black)
$200+




*acai pink totally turnlock sling bag




*chocolate drawstring hobo thing





*merlot? deep burgundy baby groove


----------



## ashleekieu

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...der_id=282574488338525&bmUID=j2VZ8kD&RVL=true

large single in lacquered taupe $364.49


Here is an xl large in rose about $410

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT<>prd_id=845524446364595


----------



## Awwgeez

Gold Baby Stam

Currently $61, 11+ hours to go

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220801674523


----------



## nascar fan

*Carla *-- price reduction -- $620
**plus free Cole Haan bag 

http://www.ecrater.com/p/11607400/marc-jacobs-carla-tote-black?keywords=Marc+Jacobs+Carla

NOTE: LAST & FINAL PRICE REDUCTION free shipping in the united states... I am including my brown Cole haan felicity zipper tote retail $400 brand new still in new condition beautiful bag as well with the purchase of my MJ Carla I was going to list separately but thought I'd try and make a quick sale! 
Thanks


----------



## jun3machina

barneys has some YUMMY bags!

garbo clutch $479
taupe: http://www.barneys.com/Clutch/00505008546630,default,pd.html
brown: http://www.barneys.com/Clutch/00505008546654,default,pd.html
black: http://www.barneys.com/Garbo-Clutch/00505010026373,default,pd.html









saddlery sophie
$189
black barneys style: 500661618
http://www.barneys.com/Saddlery-Sophie-Satchel/00505006616199,default,pd.html

louisa bag $639
http://www.barneys.com/Luisa-Shoulder-Bag/00505011034629,default,pd.html





luisa $599
http://www.barneys.com/Quilted-Luisa-Shoulder-Bag/00505011034667,default,pd.html


----------



## jun3machina

icey black quilted MP
BIN $375 OBO
http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Marc-...691?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4aac509b4b


----------



## jun3machina

fall 2005 icy gold venetia
$153
3 hours to go
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Met...408?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cb90e9140


----------



## jun3machina

black python embossed eugenie
BIN $309
http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-MARC-JACOBS...354?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20ba5ae84a


----------



## jun3machina

slate PW stam $349
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-pat...678?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item45fb476196


----------



## jun3machina

relist on an adorable polka dot dress from a sweet PFer
BIN $99 obo
seriously dots are HOT right now!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130537393340&clk_rvr_id=242955039711

modeled:


----------



## jun3machina

same seller, still looking for a home for this beauty!
PW baby stam!
BIN $399 OBO
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Red...780?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20b98d456c


----------



## jun3machina

mouse stam
BIN $699
http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-MARC-JACOB...013?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5199d0c15d


----------



## indi3r4

Barneys further markdown! 

http://www.barneys.com/Handbags-Acc...lt,sc.html?prefn1=designer&prefv1=Marc Jacobs

(word of caution: the website is notorious for cancellation, if you see something that you like, call the NY store as the website inventory is based from that store.. or call the other stores and see if you could track it from there)


----------



## jun3machina

amazing ostrich boots
BIN $199
http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-MARC-JACOBS...56600?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item2eb61b9538


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Saks Off5th Orange, Ca

*Different styles of Kelsey bags $159.99 to $229.99 (I think???)
*Large Black Groovee (I didn't see the pricetag)


----------



## HeartMyMJs

30% off Marc by Marc Jacobs!!  Use code *"black30"*

http://www.shopdressonline.com/mabymaja.html


----------



## gordomom

Off 5th in Tigard, OR (outside of Portland) had several Wraths that were an additional 40% off the marked price (~$600?).  Red, gray, and brown, I think.


----------



## Luv n bags

Nordys has an anniversary sale coming up - the Karlie is one bag that is part of the sale (red and black).  Sale price $8XX (I don't remember the exact sale price).


----------



## Luv n bags

The sale price for the Karlie will be $866.90 (regular price $1295) and is also available in blush! This is the regular quilting NOT the lacquered quilting.


----------



## pursemonkey

gordomom said:


> Off 5th in Tigard, OR (outside of Portland) had several Wraths that were an additional 40% off the marked price (~$600?).  Red, gray, and brown, I think.



They still have all three colors and the price is $643 AFTER the 40% discount, just to clarify.


----------



## jun3machina

cheap venetia
*see pics for wear*
$41
26 minutes left
http://cgi.ebay.com/Black-Leather-M...753?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35b30c2ec1


----------



## jun3machina

adorable vintage bowler
$99
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-Lea...509?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a673f18b5


----------



## jun3machina

mbmj party girl
$51
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Marc-Jacob...509?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c5d77c5b5


----------



## kateincali

Pretty silk bubble dress
Currently $51.99 with 6+ hours left
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=400224402301


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

Black Patchwork Stam

Starting at $500 with no bids 

$700 BIN


----------



## sydney-1980

*Kiki is having a Sale!  50% off all MJ bags and wallets July 5-7 *(probably other brands too, but I didn't ask).

I spoke to Kiki's daughter Kate, and she welcomed me to let you ladies know that if you see something online, you are welcome to call and order it TODAY!  Free Shipping and no Tax.


*http://www.shopkikionline.com/category/HBMJ/Marc Jacobs/*


----------



## Christine Dior

sydney-1980 said:


> *Kiki is having a Sale! 50% off all MJ bags and wallets July 5-7 *(probably other brands too, but I didn't ask).
> 
> I spoke to Kiki's daughter Kate, and she welcomed me to let you ladies know that if you see something online, you are welcome to call and order it TODAY! Free Shipping and no Tax.
> 
> 
> *http://www.shopkikionline.com/category/HBMJ/Marc Jacobs/*


 
^^Just spoke with them and they actually said that shipping is $12


----------



## <3 purses

Christine Dior said:


> ^^Just spoke with them and they actually said that shipping is $12


 is this something new? I shopped with them before and shipping was always free.....


----------



## new.old.bag

Christine Dior said:


> ^^Just spoke with them and they actually said that shipping is $12



The website says "free shipping on all domestic orders" right on top of the page next to the word "kiki". So I'd probably point that out to whomever said it was $12.


----------



## havana27

^^I think it's $12 shipping if your order is placed over the phone (e.g., not all bags they have are online).  If you purchase an item through the website it's free shipping as the website states.  That's how it's worked in the past anyway.


----------



## browneyesblue

^^Is there a code if one orders off their website??? TIA!


----------



## iluvmybags

havana27 said:


> ^^I think it's $12 shipping if your order is placed over the phone (e.g., not all bags they have are online).  If you purchase an item through the website it's free shipping as the website states.  That's how it's worked in the past anyway.





browneyesblue said:


> ^^Is there a code if one orders off their website??? TIA!



there are no codes -- just call Kiki and you'll receive the discount via phone order.  

Altho shipping is free online, you have to call the store in order to receive the sale/discounted price (unless the item in on sale online) -- since a lot of times, the prices go back to "normal" once the "event" ends, the website will not reflect the discount, so if you want something at 50% off, you will have to pay the shipping charges

Kiki also ships outside the US


----------



## sydney-1980

I called the shop, and to clarify, ALL Marc Jacobs bags online at www.shopkikionline.com are 50% off (not just the ones in the "Sale" section), but you have to CALL the store and order to get the discount. I asked her if she had more bags in the store on sale that were NOT online, and she said No, all of the MJs included in the sale are online. The bags in the store only are Pre-Fall and not on sale. There are about 70 bags to choose from, inluding Lacquered Singles, Stams, and Paradise bags, among others.

*http://www.shopkikionline.com/category/HBMJ/Marc%20Jacobs/*

HTH.


----------



## mummumbaby

sydney-1980 said:


> I called the shop, and to clarify, ALL Marc Jacobs bags online at www.shopkikionline.com are 50% off (not just the ones in the "Sale" section), but you have to CALL the store and order to get the discount. I asked her if she had more bags in the store on sale that were NOT online, and she said No, all of the MJs included in the sale are online. The bags in the store only are Pre-Fall and not on sale. There are about 70 bags to choose from, inluding Lacquered Singles, Stams, and Paradise bags, among others.
> 
> *http://www.shopkikionline.com/category/HBMJ/Marc%20Jacobs/*
> 
> HTH.



KIKI's shop also said in an email to me that the Fall'11 colours online are not on sale (ie: hazelnut and bronze large singles) and black stams are not on sale.


----------



## Stacyy

They will waive the shipping fee if you purchase more than one bag.

Yipee I am excited.. bought 3 lovely bags! 

The Chelsea Stam in blue is sold out though


----------



## iluvmybags

gordomom said:


> Off 5th in Tigard, OR (outside of Portland) had several Wraths that were an additional 40% off the marked price (~$600?).  Red, gray, and brown, I think.


Just to clarify - the marked price is $1000, with the additional 40% off, the price is $600


----------



## bluediamond35

Bloomies 59th st NY has a mini python stardust stam. It's probably a return but it's priced at $450.


----------



## dbeth

Ladies, this absolutely KILLS me, but I'll be returning my new Red Lacquered Stam back to Neiman Marcus. It's brand new, never used.  I found a pair of beautiful and dreamy CL shoes today that I would rather have.    I simply can not keep both & it pangs me to have to return this. When I bought it June 1st, it was first cut, around 35% off, so I am guessing there might be a 2nd cut on it. Good deal!!! Please message me if you want me to put it on hold for you. I am returning it tomorrow, first thing in the morning.

**** I forgot to add that NM only takes American Express or their own credit card!!! ****


----------



## iluvmybags

MJ Boutiques have gone to second markdown -- which for some reason, is only 60% this year.  Marked down items include Women, Men and Kid's (Little Marc) Resort and S/S Clothing and Shoes (bags & sunglasses are NOT included in the markdown) 

In case anyone is interested, the Chicago store has a large section of clothing, including the Cutaway Jacket in the Mocha color, Size 8 (which is the last one in the company in any size) and a Khaki one in a size 10 -- not sure of the availability of the other colors at other locations, but they were Green, Navy and Smoke (a dark grey, that looks more like black)

Call Amy at (312) 649-7260 if there's something that you're looking for.

Here are pics of the Khaki & the Mocha -- the Khaki has lighter green undertones IRL that aren't apparent in this pic and the Mocha has pink/rose undertones


----------



## linhhhuynh

super cute MJ top, sz 12 $29.99 no bids or BIN $40 from a fabby pfer http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Blu...?pt=US_CSA_WC_Shirts_Tops&hash=item1e64cff562


----------



## dbeth

At Bloomies San Diego today there were several MJ bags on sale. 30% off plus additional 15% after that, Regular price items.

Angie Crossbody in Black (GORGEOUS!!) $565 on sale
Purple XL Single $500ish
Blue L Single $400ish
Beige L Single $400ish
Several Patent Burgundy XL Single $515ish
Two Patent Black XL Single $515ish
A neon pink regular single and purple single---can't remember the price.

No Stams or Cecilias seen.


----------



## jroger1

Saks MJ classic multipocket in black $469.49
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...me=Marc+Jacobs&N=1553+306418110&bmUID=j3ErPnN


----------



## jun3machina

paradise amber and marky wallet set
BIN $499
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-PAR...949?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item25646468ad






taupe colorblock clutch
$150
http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-MARC-...999?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item415b2abdcf





gorgeous sapphire cecilia from a FABULOUS PFer!
$559
http://cgi.ebay.com/RARE-Marc-Jacob...026?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item231200ed6a


----------



## nascar fan

jun3machina said:


> paradise amber and marky wallet set
> BIN $499
> http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-PAR...949?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item25646468ad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taupe colorblock clutch
> $150
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-MARC-...999?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item415b2abdcf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gorgeous sapphire cecilia from a FABULOUS PFer!
> $559
> http://cgi.ebay.com/RARE-Marc-Jacob...026?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item231200ed6a


The black Paradise bag here is an Evelyn, I believe.  It is not an Amber.


----------



## kateincali

Pink python embossed little stam
$234.50 5+ hours left
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130539135424


----------



## kateincali

two bags from one of the best TPF'ers around

Grey Single
$355
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Marc-Jacobs-Grey-Single-MINT-tpf/37844859





Small Whiskey Multipocket
a steal at $204
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Auth-Marc-Jacobs-Small-Multipocket-Bag-tpf-REDUCED/24257592


----------



## jun3machina

teal terre shopper
$85
http://cgi.ebay.com/Dark-blue-teal-...802?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4cf8500742


----------



## jun3machina

sweet punk debbie
$799
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Swe...348?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item415b4bcc1c


----------



## jun3machina

icy taupe fall 2005 stam
$275
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Bag-/330584167377?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4cf85a13d1


----------



## cooper1

*Ooopsie!*
*:shame:*

*Sale was already posted....*


----------



## kateincali

Metallic silver stam
Bid up to $142.50 2+ hours left
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220806225848


----------



## sexycombover

Great deal on a beautiful bag from one of the most awesomestestest pf'ers.

Cherry Tart Patchwork Stam - Reduced price!!!
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Marc-Jacobs-Red-Cherry-Tart-Patchwork-Little-Stam-995/37835437


----------



## linhhhuynh

gorgeous Palais Jen from an amazing pfer for a crazy price! $150 start, *$165 BIN!!!!!* http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...8349&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_8853wt_1139


----------



## iluvmybags

According to Kiki's FB page -- ALL Handbags are on sale 50% off thru Thu
the ad doesn't mention any exclusions, and I know things were added that weren't included last week -- I would call if there is ANYTHING you are interested in (even if it's from pre-fall)
(I don't know about jewelry or sunglasses, but MJ scarves are also 50% off)


----------



## linhhhuynh

super cute MJ flats from my favorite pfer! sz 39.5 start $50 BIN *$55!!!!* http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130542508387


----------



## kateincali

pretty silk cherry tank top from one of the most awesome pfers around
$120 OBO
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Marc-Jacobs-Tank-Top-100-silk-/36382446


----------



## Melly

*Marc By Marc Jacobs True Blue Faridah Hobo Bag   from a wonderful tPFer!!*
$250 obo
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/-HTF-EUC-Marc-By-Marc-Jacobs-True-Blue-Faridah-Hobo-Bag/38414250


----------



## bluediamond35

Bloomies has some previous season handbags for 30% +40% off.  Check your local Bloomies.


----------



## Kraut

Zappos has the Bianca Hayley Tote on sale for $398.00 from $498.  It's the only place to offer it at any discount (I ordered mine already )
http://couture.zappos.com/n/p/p/7797905/c/292707.html


----------



## frenchie407

NM actually has it for less, $333.  Only colour left is Caramel.

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...D0%26N%3D4294967029%26st%3Ds%26pageSize%3D160





FirstTimeDP said:


> Zappos has the Bianca Hayley Tote on sale for $398.00 from $498.  It's the only place to offer it at any discount (I ordered mine already )
> http://couture.zappos.com/n/p/p/7797905/c/292707.html


----------



## NYC

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-BLA..._WH_Handbags&hash=item2565a2da9e#ht_500wt_922


----------



## Melly

*This is FAKE! Please don't bid/buy!* 



NYC said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-BLA..._WH_Handbags&hash=item2565a2da9e#ht_500wt_922


----------



## browneyesblue

*From fun and fab TPfer!!!
Marc Jacobs Over the Rainbow Lana
Retail $1750
Asking $1095.00 OBO!*


http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Marc-Jacobs-Over-the-Rainbow-Lana-retail-1750-/38586056


----------



## magdalinka

Amazing bag for an amazing price!

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/-reduced-Marc-Jacobs-Large-Single-Bag-Grey-Python-695/24947939


----------



## cfrozal23

Last Call Nieman Marcus San Ysidro has a black Lisa Hobo with gold hardware for $670


----------



## Luv n bags

Rare and HTF items from a sweet TPF'er...

Sapphire Cecilia $550 obo
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Marc-Jacobs-Sapphire-Cecilia/38708382

Brown Alyona with snakeskin trim $450 obo
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Marc-Jacobs-Dark-Brown-Alyona-with-Python-Trim/38708565

Memphis red pouchette $450 obo
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/3008/items/38708734


----------



## jun3machina

ivory pushlock bag
$50 
ends in 5 hours
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Handbag-/220815691788?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3369a4100c





beater venetia, might be a good travel bag or if dyed...
$29
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170669565249&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## Luv n bags

Clay Stardust Cecilia - $699 start or $899 BIN

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Cec...947?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4aad1cbe1b


----------



## Luv n bags

Really pretty brown Multipocket - $350 start $450 BIN

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Qui...559?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4aad29439f


----------



## Luv n bags

Icey Taupe little Stam - start $210, BIN $250

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Sta...439?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cba477307


----------



## browneyesblue

*Hot deal from a hot tpfer! She is passing this great deal on to you so don't let it get away!!!*

*MJ Paradise GREENWICH! NEW NEW NEW!!!!!*

Retail $950 can be yours for $495
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Marc-Jacobs-Paradise-Greenwich-SP-11-retail-950-/38807721


----------



## nascar fan

*Marc Jacobs Quilted Lacquered Leather Natasha in Rose R10 
$675.00 OBO  *
Beauful color!  
We love this tpf'er!!!!!
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Marc-Jacobs-Quilted-Lacquered-Leather-Natasha-in-Rose-R10/38809558


----------



## nascar fan

same seller!


*Marc Jacobs Lacquered Quilted Stam in Taupe Used Once 
$675.00 OBO *


----------



## nascar fan

and still same seller

A beautiful neutral shade


*Marc Jacobs Lacquered Quilted Large Single Soft Lavender New 
$395.00 OBO  *


----------



## nascar fan

*Same seller has a beautiful Firebird Rio and a cute Cammie!*

http://www.bonanza.com/booths/rofleba


----------



## jun3machina

fall 2005 nappa violet east/west bag 
BIN $250
http://cgi.ebay.com/Brand-New-Marc-...223?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f0c2ebcc7


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

tigertrixie said:


> Clay Stardust Cecilia - $699 start or $899 BIN
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Cec...947?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4aad1cbe1b



Starting bid has been revised from $699 to $809


----------



## gordomom

Wraths and Bruna @ Off 5th in Tigard, OR are now addl 50% off the marked price.  The Wraths were marked at ~$1007, the Bruna $895.

They also had a rack of MJ clothing on clearance for addl 60% off marked price.

Nordstrom Rack in Clackamas had a Perfect Hillsy(?), patent Shifty satchel(?) and a few others!!


----------



## jun3machina

mix quilted grey tote bag
$250
3 hours to go




http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Han...147?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20bb368623


----------



## jun3machina

'chalk'  SWEET PUNK flats
40.5 (US 10-ish)
$106
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-Dis...03160?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item2c5e151d98


----------



## jun3machina

fabric tote
$100
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Lar...541?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20bb38be15





same seller
metallic jen bag
$200
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Sil...058?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20bb38bc32


----------



## jun3machina

gorgeous red grace bag
 BIN $119
http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-CUTE-MARC-...512?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cba6c25d8


----------



## jun3machina

cute lil sap wallet
$53 BIN
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-MJ-...056?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item415bfed300


----------



## sassy702

NMA Very lovely and great seller!

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Auth-Marc-Jacobs-East-West-E-W-Black-Leather-Stam-NM-/38957046


----------



## jun3machina

love this!! brick elise!
currently $146, 6 hours to go
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230649351351


----------



## cooper1

PRICE DROP ALERT! *$995 OBO Gorgeous Lana* from an the _bestest_ PF'er!

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Marc-Jacobs-Over-the-Rainbow-Lana-retail-1750-/38586056


----------



## JenBR

I just had this authenticated but turns out I'm not going to be getting it. 

Item: EUC Mark Jacobs Blake Handbag
Seller: Sk314
Website: http://www.bonanza.com/listings/EUC-MARC-JACOBS-BLAKE-Handbag/30874523


----------



## Luv n bags

Bloomies online has a silver metallic keypouch on sale - regular price $175, on sale for $70!
http://www1.bloomingdales.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=512168&PseudoCat=se-xx-xx-xx.esn_results


----------



## jun3machina

black kate
BIN $450
http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Marc-...499?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35b40eeff3


----------



## ABelfor

Be still my heart!  
A stunning Stam from a stunning TF'er
$795 OBO

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Marc-Jacobs-Stam/39063620


----------



## sneezz

Spotted at the Nordstrom Rack located in the Bergen Shopping Center today:

Tweed Sequin large single for $349.97 (original $995)!


----------



## jun3machina

small frame bag $174
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-BLA...314?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item25660ef56a


----------



## jun3machina

peanut hobo 
$80, 8 hours to go
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Sho...893?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43a8877ab5


----------



## jun3machina

red vortex $399
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-SMA...534?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item45fc1069de


----------



## jun3machina

dr q grovvee
$66
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Marc-Jacob...686?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item45fc092afe


----------



## jun3machina

darlin' lil wine cammie
$13
ends in 1+ hour
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180701463620&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## jun3machina

yoox has some sweet stuff on clearance:

gold eugenie
$240
http://www1.yoox.com/item/YOOX/MARC...7CD7/rr/1/cod10/45152246AR/sts/sr_salewomen80





if you ever dreamed of owning this, the price is right
$530
http://www1.yoox.com/item/YOOX/MARC...7CD7/rr/1/cod10/45152245BK/sts/sr_salewomen80





$375
http://www1.yoox.com/item/YOOX/MARC...7CD7/rr/1/cod10/45151384NR/sts/sr_salewomen80





this has got me 
$370
http://www1.yoox.com/item/YOOX/MARC...7CD7/rr/1/cod10/45151374MB/sts/sr_salewomen80





and cute jaguar clutch
$170
http://www1.yoox.com/item/YOOX/MARC...7CD7/rr/1/cod10/45152234WW/sts/sr_salewomen80


----------



## oxlivhopexo

YOOX also has coupon code *SUMMERINSTYLE@YOOX* for 10% off. works on the clearance bags jun3machina listed.


----------



## jun3machina

price drop on some gorgeous bags!

basic wallet in dark grey
BIN $255
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Marc-Jacobs-The-Basic-wallet-dark-grey-/36714937






 greenwich
BIN $425 
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/-PRICE-REDUCTION-Marc-Jacobs-Paradise-Greenwich-BNWT/38807721





turquoise stam!
BIN $795
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Marc-Jacobs-Stam/39063620





and a really rare lana bag
price dropped to BIN $895
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/-PRICE-REDUCTION-Marc-Jacobs-Over-the-Rainbow-Lana-1750-/38586056


----------



## charleston-mom

^^^ I'm not too sure on that Greenwich to be honest.  The leather doesn't look right somehow.


----------



## jun3machina

^ not sure what you mean. all bags are authentic and sold by a really great PFer. It's an amazing deal! I'm sorry I missed out on the kiki sale where it was purchased


----------



## nascar fan

charleston-mom said:


> ^^^ I'm not too sure on that Greenwich to be honest. The leather doesn't look right somehow.


It is real.


----------



## jun3machina

really cute navy and gold slides...these are so summer and yact-club-ish 
from a great PFer
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140585959806&clk_rvr_id=252278054390
BIN $75


----------



## jun3machina

VERY VERY rare vermillion sophia!
BIN $145
http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Marc-...850?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20bbad9572


----------



## jun3machina

ACK!  taupe greenwich!
BIN $400!!
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Mar...enwich-Taupe-Leather-SS11-Price-Drop/39060012


----------



## nascar fan

Neimans Last Call - Grapevine Mills Mall, Grapevine TX
white hearts clutch - $400-something
woven bag - $2200-something


----------



## jun3machina

stones bag!
currently $202
ends in 2 hours
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280716661877&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## jun3machina

taupe stam
$275




http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Bag-/330595892046?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4cf90cfb4e


----------



## jun3machina

cute dress!
charity auction $50
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Lon...9662?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item2a1285429e





cant remember the name, but i want it!
$399
http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-AUTH-MARC-J...171?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item588f214873


----------



## jun3machina

BIN $100





http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Marc-...690?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2eb6d30a6a


----------



## iluvmybags

*S11 Lacquered Stam, Soft Lavender -- gently carried*
$965

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Marc-Jacobs-Stam-SS11-Retail-1-395-/39325618


----------



## gordomom

Black Francesca (?) tote M302010 at nordstrom rack Tanasbourne town center (Beaverton/Portland) $299.  A few scuffs on the bottom rear but oh so yummy leather!!


----------



## jun3machina

fall 2005 black icy cammie
currently $110
2 hour + to go
http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-Marc-Jacob...717?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item25665235d5


----------



## Awwgeez

Chestnut Hudson! 

Currently $149

19+ hours to go!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Pre-O...515?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2312ecce23


----------



## Maddiem83

Item Marc Jacobs stam
Seller tphaskar
Link

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Marc...l-09-/39063620


----------



## Luv n bags

Beautiful brown/tan striping bowler - canvas lined - BIN $285
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Str...503?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cbad1d127


----------



## Luv n bags

Be my twin! Extremely rare icy bordeaux Venetia...$550

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Marc-Jacobs-Venetia-in-Icy-Bordeaux-EUC-Rare-and-HTF-/39335347


----------



## kateincali

stunning, rare Sweet Punk clutch from a great PFer
$395 OBO
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/SUPER-RARE-MARC-JACOBS-SWEET-PUNK-VIOLET-CLUTCH/39381533


----------



## iluvmybags

*R06 Sweet Punk Large Canvas Tote, Black - NWT*
$299 BIN
or BEST OFFER
4+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Brand-New-Marc-Jacobs-Black-Studded-Punk-Canvas-Tote-/270796321953?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f0cb7f4a1


----------



## iluvmybags

*S/S11 Baroque Quilting Minetta, Black - NWT*
currently $375
$425 BIN
4+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280720588974&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## nycgal88

30% off totally turnlock jane on a chain crossbody; just placed an order for the taupe color, free shipping over $150...

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...Marc+by+Marc+Jacobs&N=306558304&bmUID=j6MqgHk


----------



## Charlynn306

Classic Q Lil Ukita
$290

http://www.bonanza.com/booths/Luxeliving


----------



## jroger1

Nordstrom MBMJ Reef Blue Classic Q Little Ukita $265.90
http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/marc-by...y-bag/3221134?origin=category&resultback=1761


----------



## mjsmurf77

Yoox has a Garbo Camille in Mouse for $750!
http://www1.yoox.com/item/YOOX/MARC...3FD17CD7/rr/1/cod10/45159326DD/sts/sr_women80

If the link doesn't work, go to yoox.com and filter for Marc Jacobs


----------



## linhhhuynh

my favorite pfer has some very awesome mj items 

red leather sequin clutch, $99 BIN OBO http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140591038146





royal palais jackie, $250 BIN OBO http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140591143094





pretty polka dot dress, size 6 $99 BIN OBO http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140591076387


----------



## oxlivhopexo

Nordstroms Rack in Towson, MD had a Resort '09 Robert Leslie bag in purple and red. They were selling for $498. There was also a Robert Lexie in brown for $799. There was also a Leslie bag in black, but it was $999. There were a few more MJ bags there, but I don't know MJ bag names yet. All were in amazing condition.


----------



## iluvmybags

*F04 Ltd Ed Sophia, Butterscotch -- gently used*
currently $89.99
$150 BIN
9+ days

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Limited-Edition-handbag-authentic-/160636271558?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2566aafbc6


----------



## mooch

Marc Jacobs Paradise Rio in Brown and currently at $350.  Less than 1 hour left!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...171821&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_926wt_1270


----------



## mooch

Marc Jacobs Quilted Bag (not sure the actual name) for $399.  Looks like a good deal but I do not know the name.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...29401&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_5318wt_1037


----------



## linhhhuynh

linhhhuynh said:


> my favorite pfer has some very awesome mj items
> 
> red leather sequin clutch, $99 BIN OBO http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140591038146
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> royal palais jackie, $250 BIN OBO http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140591143094
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pretty polka dot dress, size 6 $99 BIN OBO http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140591076387



forgot 1 thing!! cute sporty orange and gray jacket, perfect with uber dark skinnies and ankle boots! sz 4, BIN $79.99 OBO http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140591954793


----------



## Luv n bags

Marc by Marc Jacobs Dreamy Logo Hobo - regularly $458 sale price $320.60

http://www1.bloomingdales.com/bag/addto.ognc


----------



## sydney-1980

I'm not sure what this is, it predates my MJ collecting days 

The color is absolutely fab. Gently used. 

Opening Bid $323 (no bids, 5 hours remaining)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en


----------



## sydney-1980

Beautiful and rare!

$795 OBO

http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-Marc-Jacobs...444?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35b46dcce4


----------



## nascar fan

*MARC JACOBS F09 Jumbo Waves Wrath, Dark Grey*
(from one of our own members)


http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320740467904&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT

6 hours left!!!!!!!!!!   Jumbo Waves!!!!!!
Ridiculously low bid right now.
Current bid: US $106.42


----------



## jun3machina

light petrol flat case
currently $79
ends in 2 hours
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320740450168&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## jun3machina

WOAH! amazing deal from a long time darlin' Pfer!
ALYONA!!! BIN $350 obo
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Gra...666?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35b4702b3a


----------



## momofgirls

Marc Jacobs Ginger Wallet Shoulder Bag Rose (JUST REDUCED)
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Mar...t-Shoulder-Bag-Rose-Lacquered-REDUCE/39330832


----------



## vainpretense

I've fallen back in love with Mj again and been looking at wallets. Here's some deals I passed on when i found mine:

Pink checkbook Wallet
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs...8?pt=AU_Women_Accessories&hash=item2c5e94746a

Lilac checkbook Wallet
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-new...504?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c5e7f5e28

Peony turnlock wallet
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Tur...026?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c1dcde0fa


----------



## jun3machina

RARE wallet!
BIN $255
from a sweet PFer too
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Marc-Jacobs-The-Basic-wallet-dark-grey-/36714937


----------



## Luv n bags

Icy taupe Stam from a lovely Tpf'er...currently at $102.50, but there is a BIN $399!

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-F05...256?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4aadd977d0


----------



## jun3machina

adorable capra keychain
$59 on yoox.com




http://www1.yoox.com/item/YOOX/MARC...3FD17CD7/rr/1/cod10/46212360NC/sts/sr_women80


----------



## jun3machina

fall 2005 icy black stam!
BIN $500, start bid $399
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160636315884&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


----------



## jun3machina

really nice vintage tote
$79
18 minutes to go
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160634706269&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## jun3machina

super RARE mint condition WINE stella!!
From one of my fav PFer's too
$425 obo
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/MARC-JACOBS-WINE-STELLA-S-S-2003-RARE-Super-EXC-Condition-/39584899


----------



## jun3machina

another PF, some more amazing bags!!

MINT!! bordeaux blake
BIN $350 obo
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Bor...179?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cbb0ab64b





zip bowler in dark brown
BIN $285 OBO
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Str...859?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cbb11d543


----------



## jun3machina

REALLLY RARE putty stam
ends in 25 minutes
BLUE SUEDE LINING
$450
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290597851264&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## jun3machina

sweet punk hobo
$499
ends in 9 hours
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280723199653


----------



## jun3machina

RIO ON YOOX!
FREE shipping on orders over $200 too 
$360!!





http://www1.yoox.com/item/YOOX/MARC...3FD17CD7/rr/1/cod10/45152271BM/sts/sr_women80


----------



## Eviekins

MBMJ Natasha in Putty - i haven't seen these online anymore in this color

Starting price is lower than retail price. Lots of time left on it.

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/NWT-Marc-Mar...574?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4aadd9afbe


----------



## jun3machina

awesome TT bowler in firebird!
BIN $250
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Marc-by-Marc-Jacobs-Totally-Turnlock-Bowler-in-Firebird-red/30734643





same great PFer, gorgeous HTF bag!
hilary bag
BIN $650 obo
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Marc-Jacobs-Black-Hillary-Ruffled-Dome-handbag-purse/30734406


----------



## kateincali

Gorgeous Taupe Rio from a fellow PFer
$300 OBO
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Marc-Jacobs-Firebird-Rio-Taupe-Relisted-/39653225





Rose Ginger from the same seller
$300 OBO
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Mar...t-Shoulder-Bag-Rose-Lacquered-REDUCE/39330832


----------



## jun3machina

this seller has some amazing bags!!
all end in 1 day
RESORT 200 black stam
currently $275
http://www.ebay.com/itm/180710774779?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649





red wallet
currently $65
http://www.ebay.com/itm/180710782434?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649





SWEET PUNK debbie 
$300
http://www.ebay.com/itm/180710785867?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649





RARE vintage black dylan bag
$50
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs-Dylan-/180710778755?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a1333a783


----------



## angelnyc89

MJ @ the outnet:

extra 30% off at checkout

http://www.theoutnet.com/Shop/Designers/Marc_Jacobs?sortBy=price-asc&viewall=on

(I believe its only this weekend)


----------



## linhhhuynh

price drop on a  cool jacket!! @39.99$ no bids, BIN 55$ from a fabby pfer http://www.ebay.com/itm/Versatile-M...60?pt=US_CSA_WC_Outerwear&hash=item20bc1286e4


----------



## angelnyc89

Bluefly.com

MJ: http://www.bluefly.com/Marc-Jacobs-...ularity|0||ProductId|1/numPerPage-96/list.fly

MbMJ: http://www.bluefly.com/Marc-by-Marc...ularity|0||ProductId|1/numPerPage-96/list.fly


----------



## Luv n bags

Daydream Suvi Hobo $250 start $280 BIN

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs...781?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2566e91ee5


----------



## Luv n bags

Super rare!! Icy Petrol Stam AND icy Petrol Wallet $945 BIN or make offer - from a very active and helpful TPF'er.


http://www.ebay.com/itm/MARC-JACOBS...329?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item23139be5a1


----------



## jun3machina

NM sale
bianca in carmel
$306
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...6_requestid%3D16899%26N%3D0%26st%3Ds%26va%3Dt


----------



## NYC

Marc jacobs sophia
80 for 2x worn  bag
Would buy if I hadn't just bought a multipocket bag in same color
http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_fro...&_nkw=Marc+w+sophia&_sacat=See-All-Categories


----------



## kateincali

NYC said:


> Marc jacobs sophia
> 80 for 2x worn  bag
> Would buy if I hadn't just bought a multipocket bag in same color
> http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_fro...&_nkw=Marc+w+sophia&_sacat=See-All-Categories


That link doesn't work 

Emily Quilted Bowler
$127.50 2 hours left, reserve not met
http://www.ebay.com/itm/MARC-JACOBS-Emily-Quilted-Leather-Bowler-Bag-/230661321327


----------



## jun3machina

cool vintage patent journal
currently $50
3+ hours
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs...975?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item519a97419f


----------



## jun3machina

pink magnolia bag
$86
4 + hours
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs...013?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a696e200d


----------



## jun3machina

white sophia
$99 start bid, $149 BIN
http://www.ebay.com/itm/MARC-JACOBS...712?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19c819e170


----------



## jun3machina

blue SD cecilia!
$899 OBO
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Authentic-Marc-Jacobs-Blue-Stardust-Cecilia-Rare-HTF-tPF-/39937190


----------



## jun3machina

a HELLUVA deal if you need a knock around bag
i think a cobbler could repair/patch the bottom
*HAS FLAW* SEE LISTING*
MJ suvi elise bag
$39 BIN
http://www.ebay.com/itm/MARC-JACOBS...569?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c1e566851


----------



## jun3machina

ARG! IM DYING HERE!! 
CLAY EUGENIE
BIN $329
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Marc-Ja...471?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c5ecfb857


----------



## jun3machina

yoogis has some nice bags
capra
 $495
http://www.yoogiscloset.com/p-538-marc-jacobs-cinnamon-leather-capra-satchel-bag.aspx





chile zip bowler
$635
http://www.yoogiscloset.com/p-7067-marc-jacobs-chili-leather-zip-bowler-bag.aspx


----------



## jun3machina

hudson $620
http://www.yoogiscloset.com/p-9353-marc-jacobs-dark-brown-leather-striping-hudson-tote-bag.aspx





trish
$625
http://www.yoogiscloset.com/p-579-marc-jacobs-brown-leather-trish-satchel-bag.aspx


----------



## jun3machina

petal vanessA
BIN $179
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Marc-J...171?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4aae1f13cb


----------



## bea8480

Not sure what the name of this bag is, but it looks like a good deal:

http://www.yoox.com/item/YOOX/MARC+...7CD7/rr/1/cod10/45151374WV/sts/sr_salewomen80


----------



## linhhhuynh

CUTEST SHOES EVER from my fav pfer! start 50$ BIN 85$ sz 10.5 http://www.ebay.com/itm/140596586634


----------



## jun3machina

saddle stam 
$299
http://www.ebay.com/itm/MARC-JACOBS...451?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4841b221f3





i wish these were a size bigger! so adorable
patchwork flats
BIN $25
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Marc-Jacobs-flats-/260836438002?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item3cbb102ff2


----------



## jun3machina

some cute mainline leather gloves
$20
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs...US_CSA_MWA_Gloves_Mittens&hash=item35b4876693


----------



## charleston-mom

jun3machina said:


> saddle stam
> $299
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/MARC-JACOBS...451?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4841b221f3


 
The seller of the stam has 328 negatives and 643 neutrals in the past 12 months alone!!!!  I don't think I'd touch this one.  Not worth the risk.  Sounds like this seller has a LOT of problems.


----------



## jun3machina

charleston-mom said:


> The seller of the stam has 328 negatives and 643 neutrals in the past 12 months alone!!!!  I don't think I'd touch this one.  Not worth the risk.  Sounds like this seller has a LOT of problems.


linda's stuff is a reputable seller. she sells A LOT too....she's a business so with the quantity of goods she sells, there's room for error in describing an items condition/sizing/etc. it's a real bag though and I have personally bought from her with no issues. those stats you posted are amongst close to 90,000 scores over the past 12 months. i'd take it with a grain of salt personally


----------



## kateincali

charleston-mom said:


> The seller of the stam has 328 negatives and 643 neutrals in the past 12 months alone!!!!  I don't think I'd touch this one.  Not worth the risk.  Sounds like this seller has a LOT of problems.


That's out of almost 200,000 transactions, though. Obviously some people haven't had a pleasant experience (just law of averages, IMO) but it is a reputable business - I've purchased from them and if there's been a problem, they're quite quick to correct it, so I wouldn't worry about buying from them. Just my two cents 

ETA Oops, cross-posted with Jun

Red booties size 39
$29.99 8 hours left
http://www.ebay.com/itm/260837613151


----------



## charleston-mom

faith_ann said:


> That's out of almost 200,000 transactions, though. Obviously some people haven't had a pleasant experience (just law of averages, IMO) but it is a reputable business - I've purchased from them and if there's been a problem, they're quite quick to correct it, so I wouldn't worry about buying from them. Just my two cents


 
I was just giving their negatives in the last year - just 12 months - it's really an awful lot.  What concerns me is how many of them were for people complaining their items were never shipped.  I just wanted to mention it because not everyone wants to take the risk.  In my eyes, no matter how much your selling, almost 1000 bad experiences in one year is a lot.  It's 10% of her sales, all unhappy people, giving neutrals or negative.  When you consider how many people don't ever leave bad or neutral feedback, I'm inclined to think the number of unhappy people may be well over 10% of her sales this year.  That's 10 unhappy people out of every 100.  While I do realize she sells in volume, it's one of the worst feedback ratings I've seen.  The other problem is it looks like it takes her a while to give refunds, and communicate with people when there is a problem.  Not everyone wants hundreds of dollars tied up waiting for a refund for something that doesn't ship, or to have to get paypal or ebay involved when there is a problem.  While I do realize you may have had a wonderful experience, it looks like an awful lot of people didn't.

For me anyway, I think I've given one negative in my life.  I'm loath to give negatives, and I think most people feel the same way - they always want to give the benefit of the doubt.  a 10% negative rating over 12 months honestly speaks to me that there were probably a LOT of other people that didn't give a negative, who got refunds, etc. for a poor experience and didn't leave a neutral or negative as a result, and I just wonder how often people have a problem with this seller.  For me anyway, even if I really loved an item, 1000 neutrals and negatives in a short 12 month span would make me think more than twice.

On Toolhaus, I was just pulling up the negatives for just one year.  There were so many prior, it truncated the results.


----------



## jun3machina

^ please take discussions to the ebay forums. this is for deals and steals only. mods dont want us talking in here because it clogs up inboxes for people who subscribe to this thread. everyone has the responsibility to look into who they buy from, we are just posting good deals on bags from reputable sites and sellers.


----------



## jun3machina

adorable boucle coat (i used to have this!)
size 10 BIN $39
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fabuolous-M...49?pt=US_CSA_WC_Outerwear&hash=item20bc3bb121


----------



## Dawn

jun3machina said:


> ^ please take discussions to the ebay forums. this is for deals and steals only. mods dont want us talking in here because it clogs up inboxes for people who subscribe to this thread. *everyone has the responsibility to look into who they buy from, we are just posting good deals on bags from reputable sites and sellers.*



 i think this is a valuable discussion but it would be better suited in the ebay forum.


----------



## Luv n bags

Beautiful color and HTF style - Truffle Margot $599 start $950 BIN

http://www.ebay.com/itm/MARC-JACOBS...116?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4cf9a061f4


----------



## jun3machina

adorable silk & cashmere scarf
BIN $99




http://www.ebay.com/itm/MARC-JACOBS...49499?pt=US_Scarves_Wraps&hash=item4aae2523db


----------



## jun3machina

this seller has some cute stuff on bonanza:
swing coat
BIN $34 obo
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Marc-by-Marc-Jacobs-Pea-Coat-SM-MED-OBO-/39939932





"beater" ZC
$65
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/230886/items/39728425


----------



## jun3machina

cheetah clutch!
$399 OBO
http://www.ebay.com/itm/MARC-JACOBS...404?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43a9092bec


----------



## iluvmybags

jun3machina said:


> cheetah clutch!
> $399 OBO
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/MARC-JACOBS...404?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43a9092bec


Be very careful with this if interested -- be sure to get pics of the season tag, zipperhead and markings -- there have been fakes of this circulating around eBay for a while now (for ex: the runway pic shown in the listing shows red leather lining, yet this is black leather)


----------



## jun3machina

i saw it at the boutique and the version i saw had black leather lining...but cautionary note taken


----------



## joni80

There are a few MJ and MBMJ handbags on sale in Bloomingdales online. 
MBMJ:
http://www1.bloomingdales.com/catal...and=MARC+BY+MARC+JACOBS&PageID=75771123867045
MJ (this sells out very fast!)
http://www1.bloomingdales.com/catal...aturedBrand=Marc+Jacobs&PageID=75769266576285


----------



## jun3machina

great throw-around bag!
pocket satchel
BIN $89 OBO free shipping





http://www.ebay.com/itm/Classic-Mar...224?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27bdbd7f28


----------



## angelnyc89

MJ @ yoox.com:

http://www.yoox.com/searchresult.as...dAuthor=&size=&spr_code=&textSearch=&last=ipp

Up to 80% off!


----------



## cooper1

*Weren't a few of you PF'ers looking for Singles? Some luvlies on Bon!!!*

Black XL Single NWT $595 obo
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Marc-Jacobs-XL-single-BNWT-/39960169

Grey Python Large Single $395 obo
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/-reduced-Marc-Jacobs-Large-Single-Bag-Grey-Python-695/24947939

Large Pink Single $449 obo
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/NWST-Marc-Jacobs-Large-Single-Bag-Pink/39565993


----------



## msvvn

According to their Facebook page, all SS11 Marc Jacobs Collection RTW is 60% off at boutiques.


----------



## Luv n bags

Icy black Stam (missing chain, wear around piping and lining dirty) $485 BIN
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs...644?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item53e7f011bc


----------



## Luv n bags

Icy black Cammie $269 start $299 BIN
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs...290?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item415c9fde7a


----------



## jun3machina

all you pink lovers!
pink karolina, brown suede lining
BIN $149
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs...419?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item256714c15b


----------



## jun3machina

MORE ICE!
black icy ZC,
great shape
BIN $179
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Marc-J...095?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c1e694a67


----------



## jun3machina

very early key pouch!
BIN $30
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs...244?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item336b020b94


----------



## jun3machina

adorable beth MBMJ wristlette
BIN $39
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-M...732?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item25666924fc


----------



## jun3machina

another cute MBMJ wristlette
eyelet lambskin
$60
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs...954?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2eb758d18a





super vintage MP
black with pink stitching
BIN $50
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Marc-J...504?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e66599400


----------



## sneezz

MJ brown ZC $155

http://www.yoogiscloset.com/p-17815-marc-jacobs-brown-leather-multipocket-clutch-wallet.aspx

MJ red firebird rio $695

http://www.yoogiscloset.com/p-17775-marc-jacobs-red-leather-rio-studded-satchel-bag.aspx

MJ fringe hobo (forgot the name) $595

http://www.yoogiscloset.com/p-17720-marc-jacobs-browntaupe-woven-leather-fringe-trim-medium-hobo-bag.aspx


----------



## jun3machina

MJ wintergreen grace bag
BIN $199





http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Marc-Jacobs-Turquoise-Leather-Hangbag-/140570278809?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20baa43b99


----------



## jun3machina

used marky wallet
(shows some wear on the edges, might be able to remedy with polish/dye?)
BIN $169
http://www.ebay.com/itm/MARC-JACOBS...815?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4aae3676af


----------



## jun3machina

jute/ostrich baby stam
ends in 8 minutes
$306




http://www.ebay.com/itm/MARC-JACOBS...31?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item45fc980193


----------



## jun3machina

chile hudson ending soon
currently $209





http://www.ebay.com/itm/170683835055?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## kateincali

Pre-owned pink Stella
4+ hours to go, $50 starting bid
http://www.ebay.com/itm/220839144149


----------



## jun3machina

a GREAT PFer is slashing prices....reduced to BIN $895 OBO
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/-PRICE-REDUCTION-Marc-Jacobs-Lana-1750-/38586056


----------



## nascar fan

I found a boatload of MJ bags at a luxury store I had totally forgotten about.  I went there this weekend and felt like I had entered handbag heaven!  I thought I would pass the info along.  PM me for the SA's name.  She is a doll!

The stone Cecilia is gorgeous!

http://www.stanleykorshak.com/infostore/ca.cart.asp?viewall=true

It felt like walking into a palace or something!
And they had a few MJs on sale.  One was the new Saffron in a luggage color suede.


----------



## nascar fan

(continuation from post above)

black little stam - $906.50
other black bag - $875
camel color bag - $1116


----------



## jun3machina

fall 2005 icy taupe stam
currently $132
reserve not met
2+ hours to go
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs...175?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item45fca568ff


----------



## linhhhuynh

cute skirt from my favorite pfer!! sz M http://www.ebay.com/itm/140598181530 39.99$ start or BIN 50$


----------



## iluvmybags

*Christy Hobo, Beige/Ivory - previously carried*
$95 BIN
or BEST OFFER

http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authentic-Marc-Jacobs-Hobo-Hand-bag-Purse-Beige-/330607752793?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4cf9c1f659


----------



## browneyesblue

*Shut the Front Door!!**This TPFer is on fire with her bags!!!
Insane Deal on WELLINGTON!!! Original $1195 Selling for $610!!!*
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Marc-Jacobs-Wellington-originally-1-195-/40285847


----------



## nascar fan

*NWT!  Rare and too cool black Misfit from one of our own tpf'ers!!!*  

*MARC JACOBS F09 Misfit Lux, Black w/Silver Hardware NWT*
BIN $595
http://www.ebay.com/itm/320751985371?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## jun3machina

OMG! gorgeous lambskin and python trim alyona, from an amazing PFer too!
 BIN $400 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs...240?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19c8830590


----------



## iluvmybags

*F/W04 Kate Shoulder Bag, Aubergine - gently used*
$145 BIN
9+ days

http://www.ebay.com/itm/MARC-JACOBS-PURPLE-SUEDE-LEATHER-W-LOCK-HAND-BAG-PURSE-/170690697554?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27bdf55952


----------



## jun3machina

clay (?) ZC!
currently $115
5 hours to go
http://www.ebay.com/itm/120769262157?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## jun3machina

icy black 2005 ZC
$149
http://www.ebay.com/itm/120769301095?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## Luv n bags

Someone was looking for one of these - black icy Venetia $500 BIN

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs...743?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4aae6a5f77


----------



## Luv n bags

Price drop on this beauty! Misfit Lux $475 BIN

http://www.ebay.com/itm/MARC-JACOBS...098?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4aae634872


----------



## jun3machina

gorgeous purple stardust cecilia LARGE!
BIN $650 obo
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs...ttp://my.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?MyEbayBeta


----------



## jun3machina

they have this bag at nordstroms rack on oxnard, ca for $500 and something...$549? i cant quite remember. the condition was great. it's a gorgeous bag! i think they ship too


----------



## iluvmybags

MJ Boutiques have marked Summer & Resort Men's and Women's clothing and shoes and Little Marc down to 70% off -- there was still a pretty good selection when I was there last weekend. 

Call Amy or Grainne is you're looking for something in particular
(312) 649-7260


----------



## nascar fan

*Firebird Stam!  BIN $850*
http://www.ebay.com/itm/250886220483?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649#ht_624wt_922


----------



## jun3machina

sporty tote (?)
currently $90
1+ hour
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-M...920?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e669450c8


----------



## kateincali

Selma
6+ hours left, $87 w/bids
http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-MARC-JACOBS-BUTTERY-SOFT-LEATHER-HANDBAG-/110736507383





Small black single
9+ hours left, $249 no bids
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs-Black-Flap-Single-Purse-Handbag-Clutch-TPF-/320751137332


----------



## kateincali

Black quilted east west mix tote
10+ hours left, $403 w/bids
http://www.ebay.com/itm/MARC-JACOBS-Black-Quilted-Mix-East-West-Tote-Handbag-/280731355625


----------



## jun3machina

fabric and distressed washed leather faridah
$49
http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authent...763?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c5ee9448b


----------



## jun3machina

diane (?)
$49
7 hours
*pen marks on inside*
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs-Handbag-/290604331700?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43a95e32b4


----------



## jun3machina

wow! 2004 vintage petrol kirsten! NWT!!
$132
7 hours
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Neiman-Marc...843?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item25671e19a3


----------



## kateincali

Red quilted multi-pocket
1 day 8 hrs left, $152.50 w/bids
http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-MARC-JACOBS-QUILTED-LEATHER-MULTI-POCKET-CHAIN-BAG-/250883141825





Brick (?) Venetia
1 day 11 hrs left, $28 reserve not met
http://www.ebay.com/itm/MARC-JACOBS-Venetia-Deep-Red-Satchel-Hand-Bag-Purse-/140600608112


----------



## jun3machina

cute lil MBMJ clutch
very vintage!
BIN $24
http://www.ebay.com/itm/MARC-JACOBS...290?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43a95ea64a


----------



## kateincali

Pre-owned silver baby stam
1 day 6 hours left, $299.99, no bids
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs-Baby-Stam-Metallic-Clutch-/190572177558





Silver metallic ballet flats SZ 37
$99 OBO
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Auth-NEW-Marc-Jacob-silver-mettalic-ballet-flats/40348814


----------



## kateincali

Petal to the Metal Natasha
$299
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Marc-Jacobs-Petal-Metal-Natasha-428-/150658701514


----------



## jun3machina

PFer with some fun MJ stuff !

gorgeous black snakeskin heels
$35 BIN $50
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs...01322?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item20bc74718a






cute ruffled skirt...this would be adorable with colored tights and a sweater for fall
BIN $35!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs...91661?pt=US_CSA_WC_Skirts&hash=item20bc8514ad





MJ mules
$50
http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Marc-Ja...06282?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item20bc854dca


----------



## iluvmybags

One of the original Large Singles!
*F09 Large Single, Grey - gently used*
$425 BIN
or BEST OFFER
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs-Large-Single-Fantastic-Color-Rare-/120773131721?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c1ea3bdc9


----------



## jun3machina

there's a black mercer sophia at Buffalo Exchange in ventura, california
the price was $200. pretty good condition


----------



## jun3machina

nordstroms rack in oxnard california has some baby groovees in black, dirty martini for $199.


----------



## jun3machina

OMG! gorgeous stones messenger bag
super rare and from an amazing PFer!!
BIN $760 obo
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Marc-Jacobs-Anna-Stones-Large-Messenger-bag/40445952


----------



## jun3machina

pretty darn rare BLONDIE bag!
$149
21 hours
http://www.ebay.com/itm/260843328452?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## nascar fan

*Price Reduction!!!
**Firebird Stam! BIN $655
*


http://www.ebay.com/itm/250886220483?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649#ht_624wt_922

(I personally know this tpf'er.  She is legit.)


----------



## jun3machina

garland bag $349
http://www.ebay.com/itm/MARC-JACOBS...566?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c1e861f26





vanessa in petal
currently $81, BIN $179
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Marc-J...881?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4aae559b99


----------



## jun3machina

cola patent goat ZC
$79
http://www.ebay.com/itm/MARC-JACOBS...907?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cbb9e795b


----------



## jun3machina

nappa petrol cammie
$250
http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-Marc-J...756?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35b4e776a4


----------



## jun3machina

corsage ZC
$96 
14 minutes
http://www.ebay.com/itm/495-NWT-MAR...899?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2313ef4b83


----------



## hobogirl77

holy grail! but its kind of dirty...(travesty that anyone would treat their bag like this)


----------



## pursemonkey

hobogirl77 said:


> holy grail! but its kind of dirty...(travesty that anyone would treat their bag like this)




No link


----------



## hobogirl77

sorry..MARC JACOBS Leather Striping Bowler Tote Bag Chestnut   eBay


----------



## hobogirl77

i cant cut and paste for some reason its on fashionphile


----------



## kateincali

pursemonkey said:


> No link



i believe it's supposed to be this

$750 (a bit, um, steep? considering the market)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/MARC-JACOBS-Leather-Striping-Bowler-Tote-Bag-Chestnut-/160648848123


----------



## jun3machina

wrath bag $375
http://www.ebay.com/itm/260845358149?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## jun3machina

PFer with some killer taste is cleaning house!

SWEET PUNK pochette in orange
$420! obo
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Marc-Jacobs-Sweet-Punk-Pouchette-Fluo-Orange/40573663





ridiculously RARE colorblock nancy 
$1250 obo
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Marc-Jacobs-Nancy-Colorblock-Sweet-Punk/40573336


----------



## HeartMyMJs

A wonderful tPFer is selling some great bags!!!!

RARE black Stardust Single (Fall 2009)!!  It's TDF!! $450 obo
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/EUC-Marc-Jacobs-black-stardust-the-single-rare-and-HTF-/40572054





Beige Large Single from the Resort 2009 Collection!!! Love this color!! 
$440 obo
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/EUC-Marc-Jacobs-beige-large-single-HTF-/40572824





Black Large Single (Spring 2010) $435 obo
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/NWOT-Marc-Jacobs-black-large-single/40572705


----------



## jun3machina

adorable MBMJ pochette from a sweet PFer
BIN $45!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/130575325720?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## jun3machina

icy pearl east west stam clutch
$250
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs...352?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27be0fe568


----------



## gordomom

Extra 25% off online clearance items on NM.com today + Free shipping code NMSEPT. 

A few MBMJ & MJ items...no MJ bags that I saw though.  I think the MBMJ bags end up being ~ 50% off.

Have fun!


----------



## jun3machina

^ is there an extra code for the 25%? it's showing regular clearance prices for me...
*edit* NM...it's only select sale items that they tack the additional 25% onto.


----------



## gordomom

jun3machina said:


> ^ is there an extra code for the 25%? it's showing regular clearance prices for me...
> *edit* NM...it's only select sale items that they tack the additional 25% onto.



Yes - just on the clearance items that are shown with the "extra 25% off" symbol.  The email they sent says that the addl 25 will be taken off at checkout.


----------



## jun3machina

dang, the scarf i want is still stuck at the last clearance price ush:

oh well

awesome SP flats size 38!!
$49
http://www.ebay.com/itm/MARC-JACOBS...89033?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item1e66c02bc9


----------



## jun3machina

icy taupe baby stam
$182
3 hours left
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs...038?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19c8b334b6


----------



## jun3machina

rare runway fall 2010 shoes
size 38
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-MARC-JA...11828?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item2eb7ac34b4
$89


----------



## gordomom

gordomom said:


> Yes - just on the clearance items that are shown with the "extra 25% off" symbol.  The email they sent says that the addl 25 will be taken off at checkout.



Doh!  I just noticed that none of the MBMJ bags have the extra 25% symbol.  Sorry ladies!!  Not enough coffee yet...


----------



## jun3machina

taupe wellington
$396
http://www.ebay.com/itm/140604184487?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## Luv n bags

Beautiful red lambskin with grey python trim Elise $499 OBO

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rare-Marc-J...?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a6a64cae5#sf


----------



## Luv n bags

Light grey Julianne $160 start $270 BIN

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Marc-J...?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item231439f92b#sf


----------



## jun3machina

one of my favorite PFers is cleaning out her bag closet....
the condition on her bags is ridiculous, she takes the best care of them

black elise!
BIN $375
ridiculously rare with the black stitching on black leather
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Marc-Jacobs-Black-Elise-Handbag-Satchel/40540274






yogurt blake
$450
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Marc-Jacobs-Blake-Yogurt-White-Ivory/40541839





bordeaux blake
BIN $415
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Marc-Jacobs-Blake-Bordeaux-Red/40541101


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Macy's Torrance, CA

Hobo Hilliers (Talc and Chambray) $248


----------



## nascar fan

*Purple Stardust Cecilia, $600!*

http://www.ecrater.com/p/12334342/marc-jacobs-purple-stardust-large?keywords=Marc+Jacobs+Cecilia


----------



## jun3machina

only 30 minutes left!!

FIRST SEASON PTTM SASHA
from a WONDERFUL pfer!
rust!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/220850337623?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1426.l2649


----------



## jun3machina

same seller,
SP pochette in fluo orange
$75
16 hours to go!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs...397?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item336bbc6b1d


----------



## nascar fan

*Clay Stardust Cecilia!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!      
BIN $695*
(from one of our own tpfers)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/150663944792?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1586.l2649

(If I didn't already have a clay stardust, I would be all over this!)


----------



## jun3machina

HOLY CRUD!!!
SUPER RARE GEM from a GEM of a PFer!!!
VIOLET nappa venetia,
minty condition!!
BIN $499
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Marc-Ja...519?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2567bcbda7


----------



## jun3machina

rare grey so-cool venetia
$275
1 hour
http://www.ebay.com/itm/320760032924?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## jun3machina

fall 2009 runway coat
$329
http://www.ebay.com/itm/350486433766?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## jun3machina

PFer has some AMAZING MJ museum quality pieces!

fluo orange SP hobo!
$1250 obo
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Marc-Jacobs-Sweet-Punk-Fluo-Orange-Hobo/40861694





stones anna hobo
$699 obo
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Marc-Jacobs-Anna-Stones-Large-Messenger-bag-Or-Best-Offer-/40445952


----------



## iluvmybags

Some great deals on MJ (and other designers!) over on Bonanza!

*R09 Paradise Kate, Caramel - gently used*
$300
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Authentic-Marc-Jacobs-09-Resort-Paradise-Kate/40372648

*MbyMJ Aline Satchel, Dark Brown*
$90
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Authentic-Marc-by-Marc-Jacobs-MbMJ-Dark-Brown-Satchel/40372661


----------



## linhhhuynh

my fav pfer has some gorrrgeous things!

mbmj sz 4 tank start 29$ BIN 50$ http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Marc-Ma...?pt=US_CSA_WC_Shirts_Tops&hash=item20bceb8013





dressier black mbmj tank, start 29$ BIN 50$ http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Marc-Ma...?pt=US_CSA_WC_Shirts_Tops&hash=item20bceb9cdc





SUPER CUTE sz 38.5 mj flats!! 50$ BIN OBO http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs...84191?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item20bceb335f


----------



## joni80

I am no expert, but this one has been posted earlier in this thread, just only that the price has dropped.
a little cammie in petrol (?)
$150, no bids
http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-Marc-J...808?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35b5416260


----------



## kings_20

Is this too good to be true?


http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Marc...-Stam/40364701


----------



## islandgirl76

kings_20 said:


> Is this too good to be true?
> 
> 
> http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Marc...-Stam/40364701


Link doesn't work.


----------



## kings_20

^^

It was verified in the autheniticity thread.  Thxs!


----------



## jroger1

NM MBMJ Reef Blue Hillier $278
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c..._RETAIL_PRICE%257c1%26st%3Ds%26pageSize%3D160


----------



## Dawn

please remember that items should first be posted in the authenticate this thread if you aren't sure of authenticity.


----------



## gordomom

Hi ladies, 

The Rack at Clackamas Promenade had 8-10 MBMJ bags late yesterday.  I think they were House of Marc, but I've been trying not to shop so much , so I'm not sure which line they were.  One of them had the look of the old Teri, but I think it only had one main compartment.

There was also a highlighter yellow/green Standard Supply tote for $110.

Also, NM has an extra 25% off today on items, this time including some MBMJ.  The Preppy Nylon Hayley Tote is $194 - addl 25% off.  Use code SEPTSHIP for free shipping.

Enjoy!!


----------



## debpie

GORGEOUS RARE Navy Stam!
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Marc-Jacobs-Navy-2010-Stam-Like-new-Gorgeous-and-Rare-tPF/37663005


----------



## joni80

Several MBMJ handbags are on sale on Bloomingdales.com; use code FRIENDS for extra 20% off.


----------



## joni80

http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/...&sortBy=ORIGINAL&productsPerPage=96&!qvp=iqvp.

A whole lot more of MJ and MBMJ bags were put on sale on Bloomingdales.com. Friends and Family 20% off code (FRIENDS) works only for MBMJs.


----------



## ABelfor

Century 21 / Bergen Mall / Paramus NJ- 3 PPTM Natasha's in beautiful plum, plus several other MBMJ bags including crossbodies and some nylon totes.

Bloomingdales Outlet / Bergen Mall / Paramus NJ- Several hilliers and grovees in desert olive, 2 shop girl totes in dark blue plus lots of other MBMJ crossbodies and nylon totes.


----------



## jun3machina

ugh! this seller has some ridiculous deals!!

green janice bag
 BIN $500
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs...422?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cbcbf21e6






yellow beat bag
BIN $460
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs...105?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cbcbf43d1





MJ rocker baby stam
BIN $375
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs...108?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cbcbf18dc


----------



## jun3machina

some amazing deals!!

vermillion devon bag! BIN $75
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Marc-Jacobs-1st-season-Vermilion-Baby-Devon-/41085695
seller has a free MJ vintage butterscotch pochette with any purchase too...





same seller, RARE lambskin washed tassle bag
BIN $150
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Marc-Jacobs-Washed-Leather-PomPom-Hobo-Price-reduction-/41163119


----------



## jun3machina

orange 2005 blake RARE color
BIN $149




http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Marc-Jacobs-Blake-in-Orange-Used-PRICE-DROP/41053870


----------



## jun3machina

one of own beloved PFers has an amazing paradise kate deal!
BIN $350 OBO!!
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Marc-Jacobs-Collection-Kate-black/41285724


----------



## nascar fan

*Purple Stardust Cecilia
$519*

http://www.ecrater.com/p/12501361/marc-jacobs-large-stardust-cecilia?keywords=Marc+Jacobs+Cecilia


----------



## jun3machina

cartoon paisley dress $79
http://www.ebay.com/itm/MARC-JACOBS...9034?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item2a137c716a


----------



## jun3machina

SP siouxie $565
2+ hours to go
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs...575?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e676ddebf


----------



## jun3machina

really amazing boots, sadly not my size US 7.5
$35
ends in 30 minutes
http://www.ebay.com/itm/MARC-JACOBS...43067?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item1e676d6b7b


----------



## jun3machina

mainline origami skirt
$79
size 4
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-MARC-JA...45855?pt=US_CSA_WC_Skirts&hash=item3cbcdd1f5f


----------



## LUXE LAMBIE

http://www.ebay.com/itm/MARC-MARC-J...245?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item25684a9515

Beautiful Saddle color Groovee!


----------



## jennytalula

MJ small Zoe &#8211; the bag that Scarlett Johansson carries throughout the cult movie Lost in Translation! I own this bag and love it.

http://www.ebay.de/itm/380377268126?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

3 more days, currently $199, no bids


----------



## flygirl_k

Neiman Marcus Midday Dash:
Lady Pouchette Crossbody Bag in Army Green
Original: 	$398.00
Midday Dash: 	$139.00

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...000000cat8900735cat21000740&isEditorial=false


----------



## jun3machina

so sad i missed out on that! ^

gorgeous bordeaux MP
BIN $249!!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-M...237?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f0efa7765


----------



## jun3machina

BBOS has an icy stam east/west clutch for $145
http://www.bagborroworsteal.com/han...tch/39063/1761/15163&posRow=4&posCol=2&page=1


----------



## jun3machina

teal kate bag
currently $49, BIN $100
http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-M...172?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35b6141164


----------



## kateincali

Vintage MJ bag
$30 3 hours to go
http://www.ebay.com/itm/250910801844?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1431.l2649


----------



## jun3machina

dear god this is perhaps the prettiest red ever! 
and from a wicked awesome PFer!
red lacquered stam
BIN $899 OBO
http://i307.photobucket.com/albums/nn282/jacyabarber/DSCN1196.jpg


----------



## jun3machina

purple patent eve bag NWT
$99
http://www.ebay.com/itm/marc-jacobs...575?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a14f607af


----------



## nascar fan

jun3machina said:


> dear god this is perhaps the prettiest red ever!
> and from a wicked awesome PFer!
> red lacquered stam
> BIN $899 OBO
> http://i307.photobucket.com/albums/nn282/jacyabarber/DSCN1196.jpg


 
Link to bag???  (photobucket pics are all these links go to)


----------



## Beany

jun3machina said:


> dear god this is perhaps the prettiest red ever!
> and from a wicked awesome PFer!
> red lacquered stam
> BIN $899 OBO
> http://i307.photobucket.com/albums/nn282/jacyabarber/DSCN1196.jpg



link
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Gorgeous-Marc-Jacobs-Fall-10-Lacquered-Boreaux-Stam/42429201


----------



## jun3machina

^ thank you!!


----------



## kateincali

Cute ballet flats size 39
$13.50 1+ hour left
http://www.ebay.com/itm/230689452577






quilted coin purse
$69 4+ hours left
http://www.ebay.com/itm/200665089474


----------



## bagachondriac

*30% Off Marc by Marc Jacobs*

*Code: marc30*


*http://www.shopdressonline.com/mabymaja.html*


----------



## Jahnli

Whiskey Leather Box Bag, $300 no bids yet, no reserve, about a day to go:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/320779614095?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## Batgirl1988

MJ Safety Pin Clutch $495 or make an offer.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/120798974422?
ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649#ht_1426wt_245


----------



## gordomom

Finally had a chance to stop by the new Nordstrom Rack at Cascade Plaza in Beaverton, OR. They had a great selection of MBMJ and even a couple of items on the clearance rack.  Happy shopping!


----------



## linhhhuynh

cute mbmj flats from my fav pfer  http://www.ebay.com/itm/140628769772 sz 39 99$ BIN OBO


----------



## jun3machina

amethyst MP
$249
2+ hours to go
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs...067?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f0f4bcef3






lining combo is spectacular


----------



## jun3machina

sequin clutch
currently $157
5 hours to go
http://www.ebay.com/itm/290624117324?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## Stephanie***

OUTNET

https://www.theoutnet.com/product/233477

Marc by Marc Jacobs
Flash Kelsey Small zipped leather shoulder bag

Now &#8364;90.23 65% off 

JUST ONE LEFT!


----------



## Fashionista_

Quilted patchwork Stam.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/250921721...LX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649#ht_506wt_1270


----------



## chicpetite

http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...Name=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649
 
Marc Jacobs exclusive classic snakeskin Alyona in chocolate.
Quite rare I think


----------



## jun3machina

^same bag, better price
and from a LOVELY PFer!
python trimmed alyona
BIN $400 obo
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Marc-Jacobs-Dark-Brown-Alyona-with-Python-Trim/38708565


----------



## magdalinka

The Century 21 in Rego Park, NY has several styles of MbMJ on sale for average of $170-$260 including turnlock Lydia, the party owl, some cotton totes and a small studded crossbody. I drooled but had to walk away, handbag fund is depleted for now!


----------



## jun3machina

ridiculously RARE bag from a wonderful PFer!!
catherine sequin bag from runway!!
currently $105
http://www.ebay.com/itm/190596370153?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1426.l2649


----------



## jun3machina

cornflower kirsten bag
BIN $70
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Blue-Marc-J...282?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a1590816a


----------



## jun3machina

i think this is the chic
*pic in celebs with MJ thread*
BIN $110
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs...297?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item336841bb19


----------



## jun3machina

grass green turnlock bowler
BIN $99
http://www.ebay.com/itm/MARC-MARC-J...522?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a6c3bd482


----------



## jun3machina

rare vintage bag in ferrari red
BIN $126 ON SALE!!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/MARC-JACOBS...054?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item336d7ec2d6


----------



## jun3machina

less than an hour to go
safety pin clutch
$101
http://www.ebay.com/itm/150688302993?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## jun3machina

holy crap!!
RARE RARE RARE RARE and a PFER too!!!  
teal hudson BIN $325!! 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs...689?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item415f45e641





and um....* FREE SHIPPING *to boot!


----------



## momentofclarity

1


----------



## magdalinka

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs...219?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item336df3573b

Somebody needs to buy this before it ends, great price only 28 minutes to go


----------



## magdalinka

http://shop.michaelsconsignment.com/products/marc-jacob-rasberry-sequin-satchel

TDF I wish I had disposable income lol


----------



## sydney-1980

*NWT Marc Jacobs Classic Quilted Little Stam Bag in Black*

$545 OBO


http://www.ebay.com/itm/Brand-New-M...WH_Handbags&hash=item3f100d6c52#ht_500wt_1199


----------



## jun3machina

sweet PFer has some great bags over BONZ
booth:
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/tphaskar

dark grey wallet
BIN $255






2 RARE lovely A-line MBMJ bags...
take your pic, $250









and a grey kamila!
BIN $850


----------



## jun3machina

another PFer with some vintage deals!

vermillion devon bag
BIN $65
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Marc-Jacobs-1st-season-Vermilion-Baby-Devon-MORE-PICS-/41085695





butterscotch flap bag
BIN $12
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Marc-Jacobs-vintage-shoulder-bag/41166446


----------



## kateincali

ZizZag Mink
$102.50 current bid 6+ hrs 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs-Brown-Tan-White-Mink-Fur-Chain-Handle-Handbag-/220890018876





Garland Bag
$299.99 no bids 7+ hrs left
http://www.ebay.com/itm/MARC-JACOBS-Garland-Taupe-Leather-Embossed-Handbag-NEW-/120809810311


----------



## jun3machina

purple agenda from a darling PFer!!
BIN $69

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Marc-J...159?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item231664192f





same WONDERFUL SELLER!!!
rare, first season rust sookie bag
BIN $249
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Marc-J...285?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item231663fe55


----------



## kateincali

Quilted wallet
$79 10+ hrs left
http://www.ebay.com/itm/MARC-JACOBS...O-CHICCC-SUCH-STEAL-U-MJ-LOVERS-/150695961017


----------



## jun3machina

pink baby stam
BIN $325
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs...892?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19cacb2744


----------



## jun3machina

yoox baby stams in houndstooth
 $395









www.yoox.com/item/YOOX/MARC+JACOBS/dept/women/tskay/3FD17CD7/rr/1/cod10/45160938WD/sts/sr_women80


----------



## ABelfor

Bloomies Outlet, Bergen Mall, NJ:

Groovees, Hilliers, Baby Aidans...in fudge, tan, desert olive...plus lots of tate totes and some other MBMJ styles I'm not familiar with.


----------



## marie-lou

Awesome bag from sweet, sweet pf'er!! 

Safety Pin Clutch
$450,00 or Best Offer

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/New-Rare-Marc-Jacobs-Black-Safety-Pin-Clutch-Ret-595/43283744


----------



## joni80

dark brown stam, large single, little stam are on sale on bloomingdale online. 

http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/...&sortBy=ORIGINAL&productsPerPage=96&!qvp=iqvp


----------



## bluediamond35

joni80 said:


> dark brown stam, large single, little stam are on sale on bloomingdale online.
> 
> http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/...&sortBy=ORIGINAL&productsPerPage=96&!qvp=iqvp



I think the sale stam and single is sold out. Also I saw some MJ wallets on sale yesterday night and now they are back to full price!


----------



## joni80

the Hillier in Chianti is on sale at Saks: 
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...by+Marc+Jacobs&N=1553+306418049&bmUID=jePsx8V


----------



## ABelfor

There's an amazing green quilted stam at the Nieman Marcus Last Call in Bergen Mall, NJ.  I don't know the season or anything but it's green quilted leather and has navy blue satin lining.  It is STUNNING!


----------



## ABelfor

ABelfor said:


> There's an amazing green quilted stam at the Nieman Marcus Last Call in Bergen Mall, NJ.  I don't know the season or anything but it's green quilted leather and has navy blue satin lining.  It is STUNNING!



After some research, I believe the Stam I saw is a Memphis Stam


----------



## sunnysideup8283

This morning I was at Nordstrom pentagon city va and saw table of Marc Jacobs for presale. There was a pretty blush colored Stan. Then later I was at the Bloomingdales outlet in Potomac mills and they had some nice MBMJ including a stone hillier.


----------



## deb118

Bloomingdales had a table of Marc Jacobs bags for 30% off for pre sale.


----------



## sunnysideup8283

sunnysideup8283 said:
			
		

> This morning I was at Nordstrom pentagon city va and saw table of Marc Jacobs for presale. There was a pretty blush colored Stan. Then later I was at the Bloomingdales outlet in Potomac mills and they had some nice MBMJ including a stone hillier.



Correction it was a stam...dang autocorrect


----------



## nascar fan

Nordstroms at NorthPark Mall Dallas has 1 cassis Stam on the sale table.  It is $800-something.  I can't remember the exact price.

They also have a metallic gold Single.  $400-something.  It's not a bright gold.  It is the more muted gold.


----------



## sydney-1980

SALES!

*Saks* Designer Clearance starts soon.  I don't know the exact date but selected bags are *30% off*.

*Nordstrom* is pre-selling for their Designer Clearance with *40% off* selected bags. Sale officially starts on Black Friday.

*Kiki* is having a Black Friday sale with *20% off *selected bags.  They have a lot of bags on their FB page that are not on their website.


----------



## kateincali

Adorable cream shoulder bag from an awesome PFer
Start bid $115 BIN $200
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs-Cream-Shoulder-Bag-/150703988188


----------



## sunnysideup8283

Like net a porter on Facebook and get a 50% discount on the black pttm sookie


----------



## findingcate

silver paradise rio $766.50
http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/...radise-rio-satchel?ID=559011&CategoryID=21320


----------



## bluediamond35

Bloomingdales online has a couple of MJ bags on sale for 30% off ~ including a Cassis Lacquered Stam.  Check it out!


----------



## jun3machina

SP Canvas bag
$395
2 hours to go
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-L...049?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e68760d81


----------



## jun3machina

holiday price reductions, bags from a speedy chic PFer!
grey laquered kamila
$795
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Marc-Jacobs-Kamila-grey-retail-1-295-PRICE-REDUCTION-/43238704





basic wallet, down to $195!
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Marc-Jacobs-The-Basic-wallet-dark-grey-PRICE-REDUCTION-/36714937





two lovely aline satchels!
$185
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Marc-by-Marc-Jacobs-Lovely-Aline-off-white-PRICE-REDUCTION-/43233118





$175!!
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Marc-by-Marc-Jacobs-Lovely-Aline-taupe-PRICE-REDUCTION-/43238540


----------



## gordomom

Just warming up for Black Friday  and found these on the Outnet.  Not sure how their prices are in general, but here they are anyway:

Marc Jacobs
Robert Waylon oversized leather bag[/B]

                                                                                  Original price                         £2,010                                              Now                         £804                                              60% off                                               


http://www.theoutnet.com/product/204274



Marc Jacobs
Carter metallic-leather bag
Original price £950 Now £427.50 55% off 

http://www.theoutnet.com/product/204257?fromPid=204274&smId=4ecbd94f6752b0e4415a4f38


----------



## jun3machina

shopkikionline.com has a 'pink friday' sale...all bags 20-50% off

bronze stam 50%





black sullivan 50%





mj wallets 30%





red and camel LZW 30%





jj 50%





ROSE VERA





clutch






scarf 50% 

















black clutc
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




h


----------



## jun3machina

pink single
30%





brown standard 30%





laquered single cassis
30%





silver saffron





single in green
I DIE!! 





single XL





standard in vanilla





brown cooper





louise bags


----------



## jun3machina

black stam 20%





ace 20%





perry 20%


----------



## jun3machina

mini baroque 20%


----------



## jun3machina

there is a ton more...she posted a lot of pics on their FB page here:
http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10150421164977567.381174.81846617566&type=1

contact info:
Phone: 337.406.0904

Phone:  225.767.9704

and email: kate@shopkikionline.com


----------



## angelnyc89

NAP sale up to 50% off!

MJ: http://www.net-a-porter.com/am/Shop/Sale/Bags/All?SelItem=2;0&designerFilter=Marc_Jacobs

MbMJ: http://www.net-a-porter.com/am/Shop/Sale/Bags/All?SelItem=2;0&designerFilter=Marc_by_Marc_Jacobs


----------



## kateincali

i forget the name...red shoulder bag
$99.99 18+ hours left
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWOT-MARC-J...RED-LEATHER-BUCKLE-SHOULDER-BAG-/150702456955


----------



## ABelfor

ABelfor said:


> After some research, I believe the Stam I saw is a Memphis Stam



This bag is now 40% off!  Grab  it before I do!  =)


----------



## gordomom

6pm Limited Access has:

MBMJ
Lady Drawstring in Dusty Sand - $179.99
Lady Pouchette in DS or Army Green - $159.99

Plus jewelry, shoes, and other accessories...all about 60% off

I know this is a no chat thread, but if anyone has any feedback on the Lady Pouchette, could you please PM me your thoughts on it?  It's so cute...


----------



## joni80

Just found out MBMJ bags are included in the 33% off sale at endless.com


----------



## rorosity

At the Nordstrom in Thousand Oaks, CA, a very nice Blake in Black for 40% off.  No pic, but it was in perfect condition.


----------



## iluvmybags

MJ Collection Stores - 40% off Men and Women's F/W Clothing, Shoes & Accessories (no bags)

MbyMJ 40% off F/W Shoes

Little Marc -- 40% off F/W

Sale officially starts 12/1, but they have started pre-sales

Chicago Collection Store: (312) 649-7260
(ask for Amy or Grainne)

Chicago MbyMJ (773) 276-2998
(ask for Dawn or Bruce)


----------



## Mad about Bags

Hard to find Navy Stam from a lovely tFer 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/RARE-Marc-J...228?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a6d41ae84


----------



## zoomzoom123

nordstrom has the stam in ivory for 40% off http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/marc-ja...-stam-satchel/3195229?origin=PredictiveSearch


----------



## bluediamond35

Purple nylon west side for 439.99 plus 30% off at filenes basement located in Manhasset Ny.


----------



## nascar fan

*25% off ALL MJ inventory at Stanley Korshak.  

(There should not be any tax unless you live in TX)

Darlene is the SA.  She is very sweet and helpful, and she said if anyone wants anything, to please call her at the store - 214-871-3630.  (I also have her email address and cell #.  PM me if you want it.)*

*Single, XL Single, Rio, Eugenie, Stam, Little Stam, Eastside, Fifth Avenue, Thompson, etc.
They even have a full-size Cecilia!!*
http://www.stanleykorshak.com/infostore/ca.cart.asp?viewall=true

www.stanleykorshak.com


----------



## gordomom

Quite a few MJ and MBMJ on sale up to 40% off

My fave that I will have to keep drooling over:
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...me=Marc+Jacobs&N=1553+306418110&bmUID=jfTewqn


----------



## iluvmybags

So gorgeous!
*F/W 2007 Quilted Elastic Stam,Plum - gently used*
$800 or BEST OFFER

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Marc-Jacobs-Quilted-Elastic-Stam-Plum-EUC-TPF-er/43872782


----------



## joni80

Green stam and purple stam on sale (30% off)

http://www.ssense.com/women/product/marc_jacobs/green_stam_bag/42476
http://www.ssense.com/women/product/marc_jacobs/purple_stam_tote/42478


----------



## nascar fan

joni80 said:


> Green stam and purple stam on sale (30% off)
> 
> http://www.ssense.com/women/product/marc_jacobs/green_stam_bag/42476
> http://www.ssense.com/women/product/marc_jacobs/purple_stam_tote/42478


 
The purple is actually "cassis."  (they are calling it "purple.")


----------



## iluvmybags

iluvmybags said:


> So gorgeous!
> *F/W 2007 Quilted Elastic Stam,Plum - gently used*
> $800 or BEST OFFER
> 
> http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Marc-Jacobs-Quilted-Elastic-Stam-Plum-EUC-TPF-er/43872782


Seller lowered their asking price to $700 OBO!


----------



## joni80

this is no "real deal", but this early morning I saw a dark brown stam, a poppy small cecilia, a sage large single, and something else, all 60% off on bloomingdales online, but all fell out of my cart when I proceeded to check out. I THINK they must be available somewhere in their stores at the same prices: today they started their "private sale" and you may want to ask about them.


----------



## debpie

joni80 said:
			
		

> this is no "real deal", but this early morning I saw a dark brown stam, a poppy small cecilia, a sage large single, and something else, all 60% off on bloomingdales online, but all fell out of my cart when I proceeded to check out. I THINK they must be available somewhere in their stores at the same prices: today they started their "private sale" and you may want to ask about them.



The dark brown is in stock! What a deal!


----------



## mummumbaby

I think they are all gone now  cuz they show in stock online, but when you check out it's gone and I called and they don't have any more.


----------



## joni80

mummumbaby said:


> I think they are all gone now  cuz they show in stock online, but when you check out it's gone and I called and they don't have any more.



I just did live chat a few minutes ago and the live chat guy helped me to locate one dark brown stam in a store and I was able to buy it. So there's still hope in stores.


----------



## <3 purses

^^ could you show me how to do live chat ? I went on their homepage and couldn't find that option. Thanks a bunch


----------



## juicy_girl

would nordies or other department stores price match?


----------



## sydney-1980

I'm not sure what happened earlier, but Bloomingdales.com has a bunch of MJs at 60% off:
Small Cecilia Poppy
Noho Nude
Stam Dark Brown
XL Single Sage
and others...


----------



## Mad about Bags

sydney-1980 said:


> I'm not sure what happened earlier, but Bloomingdales.com has a bunch of MJs at 60% off:
> Small Cecilia Poppy
> Noho Nude
> Stam Dark Brown
> XL Single Sage
> and others...


 
Not available on line though. I ordered a sage single last night, the order went through etc ... but an hour later I got an email from them saying that it was not available and they didn't charge me. Perhaps they are only available off line but by now may be all of them would have gone except for the brown stam which doesn't appeal to me.


----------



## mooch

Thanks ladies for Bloomingdale's post.  I tried to purchase the brown "Cooper" bag but was OOS when I went through the checkout process (even though it lets you initially add to shopping bag).  So I went online to Saks.com and they were able to price-match it to Bloomingdale's price!  Perhaps if you're in the market for this particular bag purchasing it through Saks.com would be an option.  They did tell me price-matching is done on the back-end after you purchase it at their price and it takes 7-10 days for the difference to credit back to your account.


----------



## jun3machina

darlin PFer is cleaning out her closet!

black wrath
BIN $450
obo
www.bonanza.com/listings/Marc-Jacobs-Black-Wrath-Bag/43950642






bordeaux buckle boots
BIN $250
size 40
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Marc-by-Marc-Jacobs-Bordeaux-Prune-Buckle-Boots-sz-40/43949466


----------



## iluvmybags

Incredible deal on an incredible bag!!
(the leather is like butter -- smaller bag w/lotsa room!)

*"Vintage" (Resort 02),  Multi-Pocket Shoulder Bag, Ivory - NWOT*
currently $49.99
$59.99 BIN
6+ days

http://www.ebay.com/itm/MARC-JACOBS-STELLA-OFF-WHITE-HANDBAG-/130611172241?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e69085391


----------



## iluvmybags

*"Vintage" (F03) Lola, Rose - gently used*
(Umbrella NOT included)
currently $70
$80 BIN (+ Free Shipping!)
6+ days

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs-Rose-Tere-Lola-Bag-/270866067785?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f10e03149


----------



## jun3machina

so cool blake in plum
$149 BIN
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs...267?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f10e23ab3


----------



## angelnyc89

Saks Sale:

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/sear...ntM&Ns=P_saleprice&N=1553 306418110+1614+1754


----------



## jun3machina

black icy venetia
BIN $325
sweet PFer too
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Mar...a-in-Icy-Black-leather-Rare-and-HTF-/43078715


----------



## jun3machina

azalea soft calf hobo (from selma line)
BIN $59
http://www.ebay.com/itm/150711850033?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## jun3machina

denim small wallet
BIN $59
http://www.ebay.com/itm/150710032827?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## jun3machina

PFer's next to new stanton bag!
current season!
currently $324, 3 hours to go
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Seasons-MAR...757?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4ab1443f2d


----------



## linhhhuynh

very adorable MJ watch from my fav pfer start 50 BIN 70 http://www.ebay.com/itm/130612088895


----------



## kateincali

Wonderful PFer is parting with some gorgeous bags

Price drop on a grey Kamila
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Marc-Jacobs-Kamila-grey-2nd-PRICE-REDUCTION-/43238704
$650 OBO




Stunning Purple Stardust Stam 
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Marc-Jacobs-Stardust-Stam-Mint-Condition/43769665
$995


----------



## Mad about Bags

First Season Little Stam in Black
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/260909490779?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## Ljlj

How do I post a link? 
Small black cecilia $596.90 at nordstrom.com


----------



## kateincali

F05 Icy Taupe Stam
$199
http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120823059142






Pre-owned pink metallic LZW
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs-Collection-Quilted-Zip-Clutch-Wallet-Metallic-Pink-/260909363717
BIN $99


----------



## CaptHaddock

Saw a lot of MJ quilted Chelsea in NR


----------



## debpie

Large Cecilia in petrol! I know how gorgeous this bag is! $599!

http://www.ecrater.com/p/13187798/marc-jacobs-large-cecilia-in-petrol?keywords=Marc+Jacobs+Cecilia


----------



## debpie

Lowered price on Large Cecilia in petrol! $565,
http://www.ecrater.com/p/13187798/marc-jacobs-large-cecilia-in-petrol?keywords=marc+jacobs+cecilia


----------



## shana1

Hi  I'm new to this forum.  I wanted to ask if anyone here might know where I could find a green marc jacobs blake?  I have been looking for a while but haven't found any.  Or does anyone on here have one for sale?   Thanks.


----------



## browneyesblue

shana1 said:


> Hi  I'm new to this forum.  I wanted to ask if anyone here might know where I could find a green marc jacobs blake?  I have been looking for a while but haven't found any.  Or does anyone on here have one for sale?   Thanks.



^^Hi! I think your best bet would be to look on ebay and bonanza. People can't promote what they have for sale here (against the rules) but those two sites are great for used or even new bags that haven't been used by tpf members. There is also a thread listing all places to buy new and used marc jacobs bags. Let me see if I can find it.


----------



## findingcate

35% off a lot of MbMJ bags & accessories on Endless.com today


----------



## debpie

Price drop to $550.00


debpie said:


> Lowered price on Large Cecilia in petrol! $565,
> http://www.ecrater.com/p/13187798/marc-jacobs-large-cecilia-in-petrol?keywords=marc+jacobs+cecilia


----------



## kateincali

two slightly damaged but super cheap bags

pre-owned Fergie *please note yellowing*
$12.99
http://www.ebay.com/itm/170745838022





red glitter stud clutch *colour is flaking & marc jacobs nameplate fell off*
$15
http://www.ebay.com/itm/300636543814


----------



## kateincali

nwt black baroque faye
$255 w/bids 1+ hour left
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs-Baroque-Faye-Black-NWT-Retails-US-1195-/190612723190


----------



## styleiista

Marc Jacobs Quilted Stam (Black ) 
Sale price $945.00 at Bloomingdales.com
http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/...&CategoryID=5283#fn=spp=24&ppp=96&sp=1&rid=19

Marc Jacobs Delancey Stanton Satchel (sand colour) 
sale price $781.20 at Bloomingdales.com
http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/...&CategoryID=5283#fn=spp=29&ppp=96&sp=1&rid=19


----------



## iluvmybags

MJ Collection Stores have gone to 70% off for Men and Women's F/W Clothing, Shoes & Accessories (no bags)
MbyMJ Shoes
Little Marc -- F/W

On the website, enter PRIVATE70 to receive the discount and FREE overnight shipping

Chicago Collection Store: (312) 649-7260
(ask for Amy or Grainne)

Chicago MbyMJ (773) 276-2998
(ask for Dawn or Bruce)


----------



## sunnysideup8283

Black stam on bloomingdales.com $945


----------



## jun3machina

super rare stam!!
BIN $400





http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs...924?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27c1779fcc


----------



## kateincali

hard to find RE05 shoulder bag from a stylish PFer. this is the same style gwyneth paltrow carried in iron man
$195 OBO
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/MARC-JACOBS-black-hobo-iron-man-bag-TPF/44491909


----------



## lilja

Great selection of striping bags at Yoogi's closet:  zip bowler, hudson, trish, etc.


----------



## Melly

*RARE Blake in Ferrari red *
*$275* starting bid

http://www.ebay.com/itm/36041749039...90392&_sacat=See-All-Categories&_fvi=1&_rdc=1


----------



## Melly

*Patchwork Stam in Chocolate*

*$375* starting bid! 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/36041750461...04619&_sacat=See-All-Categories&_fvi=1&_rdc=1


----------



## angelnyc89

MARC JACOBS
Teddy Bear Clutch
Was: $895.00 Now: $359.00 SALE

http://www.barneys.com/Teddy-Bear-Clutch/00505012940097,default,pd.html?cgid=SALEHANDACCESS


----------



## gordomom

Quite a few MJ and MBMJ items addl 20% off NeimanMarcus.com through 12/19


----------



## spaceyjacy

Up for sale on Bonanza from a very sassy PFer

Gorgeous Brown Hillary with blue edge paint!!  $650 OBO

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Marc-Jacobs-Hillary/44433931



Cute Purple MBMJ Derby crossbody $85 OBO

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Marc-by-Marc-Jacobs-Derby-Crossbody-bag/44434005


----------



## browneyesblue

*Beautiful, New and hard to find color: CASSIS stam NWT!*
*Starting bid: $995
BIN: $ 1198 *

http://www.ebay.com/itm/300639229258?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_722wt_936


----------



## browneyesblue

New picture for Cassis stam...


----------



## angelnyc89

marcjacobs.com


----------



## linhhhuynh

cute mj pieces from a fav pfer

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Marc-J...21?pt=US_CSA_WC_Outerwear&hash=item20c0445225 
Marc by Marc Jacobs Fall 08 RTW Black Diagonal Zip Bubble Jacket SZ XS Ret. $528





http://www.ebay.com/itm/Gorgeous-Ra...8778?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item20c046572a
Gorgeous Rare Marc Jacobs Black Silk Beaded Dress w/Lace & Velvet Ribbon SZ SM


----------



## indi3r4

a FAB Pfer is cleaning out her closet.. so many to choose from!

http://www.bonanza.com/booths/grace7


----------



## Mad about Bags

Gorgeous and Rare Wrath Bag from a stylish Pfer, only if I have the fund 

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Marc-Jac...031?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19cc10790f


----------



## sunshine3

marc jacobs black s09 stam like new $895 OBO bonanza
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Aut...ACK-HTF-Like-new-tPF-and-EFH-member-/44645407


----------



## a love story

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/marc-by.../3269500?origin=keywordsearch&resultback=1444

PTTM zip clutch wallet in RUSSET now $149 at Nordstrom. BONE was also one sale but no longer online - you may want to check w your store to see if they have it.


----------



## magdalinka

This European site is having some great mark downs on amazing MJ styles. They ship to USA, just don't know what the charges are. 

http://www.matchesfashion.com/fcp/c...er=dfreshness&productsPerPage=76&resultPage=1

www.matchesfashion.com/fcp/product/...acobs-MJ-B-C3112085-LEATH-bags-BORDEAUX/50780

http://www.matchesfashion.com/fcp/p...acobs-MJ-B-C3112085-LEATH-bags-BORDEAUX/50780

These are some great deals!


----------



## a love story

a love story said:


> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/marc-by.../3269500?origin=keywordsearch&resultback=1444
> 
> PTTM zip clutch wallet in RUSSET now $149 at Nordstrom. BONE was also one sale but no longer online - you may want to check w your store to see if they have it.


 

Oops, I meant STONE and now it is back in stock.


----------



## browneyesblue

*Great deal on a CASSIS Stam! Get it while you can! $870.02*

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Marc-Jacobs-Stam-Cassis-New-With-Tags-/44781851


----------



## gordomom

Several MJ and MBMJ items including a Luisa for $897 (from $1995!!) + addl 40% off!!

There had been a Single in Metallic Blue .  Hopefully one of you ladies got it!!


----------



## gordomom

gordomom said:


> Several MJ and MBMJ items including a Luisa for $897 (from $1995!!) + addl 40% off!!
> 
> There had been a Single in Metallic Blue .  Hopefully one of you ladies got it!!


Doh - certain ones not included in sale (ie. the Luisa)...


----------



## kateincali

small pink single
$131 3 hours left
http://www.ebay.com/itm/220920167089






rockstar jennifer
$152 11+ hours left
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs...stone-Embelished-Bag-NO-RESERVE-/110798904807





pink stardust rio
$540 23+ hours left
http://www.ebay.com/itm/BNWT-Marc-J...bossed-Satchel-bag-Retails-1395-/270879709451


----------



## angelnyc89

BBOS Private Sale!
They have 5 MJ's!

http://www.bagborroworsteal.com/bro...=Handbags&attributes=Brand&values=Marc Jacobs


----------



## kateincali

azalea drawstring bag
$43
http://www.ebay.com/itm/280793357868


----------



## madigan

I just got a Jane on a Leash in Stone from Saks on phone order (called then online with the item number and they located it in store) for $95. It's usually $228, I think? You may have to hunt for it, but I felt it was worth it.


----------



## Luv n bags

angelnyc89 said:


> BBOS Private Sale!
> They have 5 MJ's!
> 
> http://www.bagborroworsteal.com/bro...=Handbags&attributes=Brand&values=Marc Jacobs


 
Here are a few more MJ's!
http://www.bagborroworsteal.com/search

Its not showing with the link.  If you put Marc Jacobs in the search box a few other styles show up for sale....eg: Blake $595, Anna Stones Messinger Bag $1195, Alyona $945 and a bunch of others.


----------



## Luv n bags

Bloomies has a Delancy Stanton Satchel in Sand - regularly $1395, on sale for $976

http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/...l?ID=546821&PseudoCat=se-xx-xx-xx.esn_results


----------



## browneyesblue

*Happy New Year Price reduction!!!! CASSIS STAM!!
$795.00 OBO!!!!!* 

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/NEW-YEARS-SALE-Marc-Jacobs-Stam-Cassis-New-With-Tags-/44781851


----------



## browneyesblue

*Marc Jacobs CHRISTY! Navy Blue 
Spring 07 Suede interior
Rare and HARD to FIND!! Cool tpfer!!
*

BIN $375.00!!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130624463445&ssPageName=ADME:L:LCA:US:1123


----------



## browneyesblue

MJ Chirsty.....


----------



## pookybear

Marc By Marc Jacobs Petal to the Metal Pouchette in Espresso 

$172.99 + tax (free shipping and returns) at Piperlime

http://piperlime.gap.com/browse/product.do?cid=49563&vid=1&pid=883831&scid=883831012

This is the version with the low key matching color lining from fall 2011 that's no longer made in the recent line.


----------



## pookybear

The Petal to the Metal Pouchette is now sold out, but found a few more things on Piperlime:

Marc by Marc Jacobs Petal to the Metal Key Pouch in Espresso: $67.99 + tax

http://piperlime.gap.com/browse/product.do?cid=40148&vid=1&pid=883826&scid=883826002

Marc by Marc Jacobs Turnlock Shine Percy in Stone: $184.99 + tax

http://piperlime.gap.com/browse/product.do?cid=40148&vid=1&pid=883635&scid=883635002

Found on Zappos:

Marc by Marc Jacobs Petal to the Metal Pouchette in Stone or Russet: $199.99

http://couture.zappos.com/n/p/p/784...kingCode=CE0E8C43-36DA-E011-AC9E-001B2163195C


----------



## pookybear

Sorry for all the posts, just found another sale for the Marc by Marc Jacobs Petal to the Metal Pouchette in Stone or Espresso at Shopbop. This is also the low key matching color interior lining that is no longer made. (I guess everyone is putting them on sale to clear out inventory?)

$173.60 (free shipping/returns and no tax)

http://www.shopbop.com/petal-metal-...browse-brand-shopbysize-viewall&colorId=11377


----------



## jun3machina

shopbop has some cute stuff on sale

pretty nylon camera bag $103
http://www.shopbop.com/preppy-nylon...browse-brand-shopbysize-viewall&colorId=10989






http://www.shopbop.com/preppy-nylon...browse-brand-shopbysize-viewall&colorId=14080






nylon natasha
$124
http://www.shopbop.com/preppy-nylon...browse-brand-shopbysize-viewall&colorId=10989





laptop case $40
http://www.shopbop.com/miss-marc-co...browse-brand-shopbysize-viewall&colorId=12867


----------



## kateincali

metallic quilted carolyn
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authentic-Marc-Jacobs-Quilted-Leather-Large-Tote-Metallic-/260921973232
$189.60


----------



## jun3machina

bright indigo venetia, missing zipper pull
BIN $150
http://www.ebay.com/itm/280796271401?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## jun3machina

really rare, grape natasha bag (first season!)
$279
ends in 5 hours
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Marc-J...649?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c61c882c1


----------



## kateincali

HTF mouse grey quilted stam hobo
$899 1 bid 5+ hours left
http://www.ebay.com/itm/RARE-Authen...d-Classic-Stam-Hobo-Bag-w-Chain-/190619090436





black parachute cammi
$189 7+ hours left
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-MARC-JACOBS-BLACK-Parachute-Cammie-SHOULDER-BAG-PURSE-/140669222820


----------



## Luv n bags

Be my bag twin...
Rare and hard to find small black Cecilia with the adjustable material strap - $550 obo.  Great for handsfree shopping!


http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Mar...ilia-IMMACULATE-Condition-995-Retail/44902182


----------



## jun3machina

stardust cecilia!!!
$599
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs...029?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4ab259bb65


----------



## pookybear

chambray (light blue) Lil' Ukita!
BIN $199 + $12 shipping
very good used condition! (stain on inside pocket, faint smudges on outside corners/edges)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Marc-J...739?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19cc5d47fb


----------



## jun3machina

gorgeous plum elastic stam from a FABULOUS PFer!
BIN $375 OBO
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/AFT...-Quilted-Elastic-Stam-Plum-EUC-TPF-e/43872782


----------



## jun3machina

as much as i hate endorsing them :devil:, fashionphile has some HTF bags on sale right now:
striping bowler
$360
http://www.fashionphile.com/MARC-JACOBS-Leather-Striping-Bowler-Chestnut-15575


----------



## jun3machina

clay cecilia
$636
http://www.fashionphile.com/MARC-JACOBS-Leather-Stardust-Cecilia-Clay-16980


----------



## winterlily

Check out Zappos for sales on certain Marc Jacob bags! I recently bought the MJ Petal to the Metal Natasha bag in both the Russet and Stone color for almost $100 off! I ordered on Monday and the bags are arriving today. Very excited the bags arrived so quickly. It's comforting to note that Zappos also has a 365 day return policy.

http://www.zappos.com/marc-jacobs-bags-on-sale~6


----------



## jun3machina

these are getting harder and harder to find...
icy taupe fall 2005 stam!
BIN $399





http://www.ebay.com/itm/MARC-JACOBS...454?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c22864a36


----------



## jun3machina

cashmere/silk scarf
http://www.ebay.com/itm/250963259977?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## jun3machina

jane $508
http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/women/marc-jacobs-the-jane-bag-item-10096766.aspx


----------



## jun3machina

$375 pendant
http://www.yoox.com/item/dept/bagsw...1/cod10/45160952DU/sts/sr_bagswomen8/tp/11333


----------



## jun3machina

brown gypsy
$425





http://www.yoox.com/item/YOOX/MARC+...3FD17CD7/rr/1/cod10/45160930HQ/sts/sr_women80


----------



## jun3machina

farfetch has some killer deals
http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/women/search/schid-6d617263206a61636f6273/items.aspx?q=marc+jacobs


----------



## Luv n bags

Be my bag twin!

Super, duper rare and hard to find.  Petrol Icy Stam! $1295 obo
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Marc-Jacobs-2005-Icy-Petrol-Stam-Iconic-collectors-item/45039428


----------



## jun3machina

super fricken rare ORIGINAL NATASHA BAG!!
BIN $319
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Marc-J...771?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19cc79730b


----------



## iluvmybags

jun3machina said:


> super fricken rare ORIGINAL NATASHA BAG!!
> BIN $319
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Marc-J...771?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19cc79730b



This is actually the SASHA, which is the larger of the two.  It's from Resort 09, which was the first season of the Natasha, but the second season of the Sasha (the original Sasha had the paisley/floral lining  )


----------



## iluvmybags

Bowery in Brown
$478 (originally $1195)

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/169089#


----------



## iluvmybags

Polka Dot Leather iPad Case, Green
$220 (originally $550)

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/169104#


----------



## Quigs

*Nordstoms has the** 'Karlie' Quilted Leather Satchel @ $514

http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/marc-ja.../3138672?origin=keywordsearch&resultback=7404


*


----------



## jun3machina

iluvmybags said:


> This is actually the SASHA, which is the larger of the two.  It's from Resort 09, which was the first season of the Natasha, but the second season of the Sasha (the original Sasha had the paisley/floral lining  )


are you sure? i was under the impression only the natasha had this electric ribbon lining and only the sasha had the paisley...  they dont do resort collections for mbmj


----------



## iluvmybags

jun3machina said:


> are you sure? i was under the impression only the natasha had this electric ribbon lining and only the sasha had the paisley...  they dont do resort collections for mbmj



Positive - read her description (she says it's the larger Sasha)
The black ribbon lining is the 2nd season (thought it was Resort, but maybe it was spring) The original had the paisley lining.  The Natasha wasnt released at the same time as Sasha and didn't make an appearance until the second season, so the original Natasha bags DO have that ribbon lining, but the original Sasha bags are paisley 

ETA:  (http://forum.purseblog.com/marc-jacobs/mbmj-resort-09-up-now-488740.html)  
http://forum.purseblog.com/marc-jacobs/marc-marc-jacobs-petal-metal-sasha-shoulder-bag-498768-5.html#post12357609 (post#61)


----------



## jun3machina

okey-doke ^
those bags in the thread were spring...
i just assumed she got the measurements on the bag wrong since it's not very structured..
i've personally never seen the sasha with the ribbon lining though


petrol stam!
$650 obo
http://www.ebay.com/itm/MARC-JACOBS...804?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19cc7cc2d4
*might want to ask for the season tag picture before paying*


----------



## jun3machina

Duffy Shailah
$149
http://www.ebay.com/itm/GORGEOUS-MA...492?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a17ff096c


----------



## xrubyx

new to this forum.. my 1st post 

here's a decent deal: 
MARC by Marc Jacobs - Natasha Shoulder Bag (Black)
Original:  $398.00 
*NOW:  $179.00 * 
FREE SHIPPING* at any price with code *SHIPNM*


----------



## chikapinku

Endless has the Hillier Hobo in Bordeaux and Cherry Red for just under $260 after all discounts here (extra 20% off sale price added in checkout). I'd have pulled the trigger myself if I wasn't trying to be good!


----------



## bag_obsessed

Marc Jacobs Sullivan Baroque single bag in black on ebay AU$950:

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160714552211#ht_5826wt_1392


----------



## kateincali

this is a super great deal...
Peggy
$204.99
http://www.ebay.com/itm/150733493164


----------



## kateincali

'joseph' stones bag 
$249.99
http://www.ebay.com/itm/220927150657


----------



## kateincali

small black single
Start $49.99 BIN $200
http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-AUTHENT...uilted-Leather-Single-Chain-Bag-/190627181720





gold baroque single
BIN $389.99
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-M...ilted-Gold-Leather-Bag-Metallic-/110808239500


----------



## kateincali

satin cartoon paisley rage
$289
http://www.ebay.com/itm/BNWT-MARC-J...Purple-Satin-Chain-Shoulder-Bag-/220926982967


----------



## jun3machina

icy taupe baby stam $315
http://www.ebay.com/itm/270888385484?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## jun3machina

cherrytart eugenie
$149 start bid, $199 BIN!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/140675068502?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## jun3machina

mix quilted bag
start bid $199
http://www.ebay.com/itm/230726456776?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## jun3machina

black and white SP flats
white 35/ US 5
http://www.ebay.com/itm/380400776665?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
$1.25





same seller
black 35, US 5
$3.45
http://www.ebay.com/itm/400268721460?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## jun3machina

chestnut trish
$295 BIN
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs...938?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35b87b96b2


----------



## jun3machina

buckle boots
38 euro
$258
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fab-Marc-Ja...44858?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item416141515a


----------



## jun3machina

RIDICULOUSLY RARE truffle stam
$305
http://www.ebay.com/itm/1350-Authen...361?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c22a09069


----------



## jun3machina

rare exclusive capra
BIN $100
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs...481?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43ac934529





winona ryder has this beauty


----------



## kateincali

palais royal maureen
$65.61
http://www.ebay.com/itm/260930622099


----------



## jun3machina

tribal pixie MBMJ
BIN $148.50
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Marc-J...422?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3370aad2fe


----------



## jun3machina

vintage zoe bag
5 hours left
$15
http://www.ebay.com/itm/110806362215?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1426.l2649


----------



## kateincali

cashew stam
$599.99
http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-M...-SIZE-CASHEW-BEIGE-STAM-HANDBAG-/320831234804


----------



## jun3machina

red vera
2 hours to go
$199
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs...871?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item484396f8c7


----------



## jun3machina

maroon stella $99
 30 minutes to go
http://www.ebay.com/itm/170761899421?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## jun3machina

plum kate $69
http://www.ebay.com/itm/260932469810?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## jun3machina

rasberry frankie duffle 2003(?)
RARE
$149
http://www.ebay.com/itm/380401536066?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## kateincali

Beige Kate
http://www.ebay.com/itm/270893610121
$450 OBO





Black Quilted Graham
Start $49.99 BIN $310
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs-Coral-Quilted-Graham-Bag-Black-/170766574288


----------



## kateincali

cherry tart eugenie clutch
$199 OBO
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs-lovely-red-Clutch-EUC-Perfect-/140684166601


----------



## kateincali

Vintage red satchel
$189 OBO
http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-MARC-JACOBS-Red-Leather-Studded-Satchel-Handbag-/310373202374


----------



## kateincali

Neiman Marcus has a few bags on sale, and the iPhone cases are back in stock for $17 in case anyone missed out on them a couple days back.


----------



## kateincali

two stunning bags from the same seller

NWT Dark Petrol Single
$425 OBO
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Marc-Jacobs-Single-Dark-Petrol-NWT/45463747





NWT Rare Blue Kristina. This doesn't pop up often!
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Marc-Jacobs-Kristina-Blue-NWT/45463744


----------



## nascar fan

*Very cute and chic!!!*

*New Marc Jacobs Black Patent Parachute Leather Little Baby Stam 
(from a beloved tpfer)*


$299
BIN $350

http://www.ebay.com/itm/130632397017


----------



## angelnyc89

MJ & MbMJ at Saks shoes & handbags

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/sear...s=P_306418049_sort&N=1553 306418049+1614+1754


----------



## jun3machina

rare capra!
$385 OBO

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rare-Limite...397?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20c1815e1d


----------



## kateincali

sweet punk bisque sid
$595 OBO
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs-Sweet-Punk-Bisque-Sid-Bowler-/230734240466





same seller...
python st. marks
$575 OBO
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Marc-Jacobs-Python-Luxe-St-Marks-Fall-09-2200/230705782141


----------



## pinkfeet

I saw a MBMJ totally Turlock cross body in a bright green color at Schaumburg Nordstrom rack today. 189.


----------



## Mad about Bags

CASSIS STAM!! NWT only $762.77 
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Marc-Jacobs-Stam-Cassis-New-With-Tags-really-/44781851


----------



## Luv n bags

I love this color! Cassis Large Single NWT - BIN $375!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Marc-Ja...277?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c23173715


----------



## jun3machina

rasberry sling
$100
http://www.ebay.com/itm/MARC-JACOBS...527?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item256b8300f7


----------



## jun3machina

fall 2011 dot skirt
$17.50
http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-995-Mar...12283?pt=US_CSA_WC_Skirts&hash=item56480d33fb


----------



## jun3machina

rare deadstock vintage pouch
nwt $15
http://www.ebay.com/itm/180797947127?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1426.l2649


----------



## jun3machina

fall 2005 or 2006 python ballet flats
36.5
$45
http://www.ebay.com/itm/150738097430?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## jun3machina

mbmj eyelet bag
$39
http://www.ebay.com/itm/MJ-DESIGNER...828?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a6f439774


----------



## kateincali

bal harbour
$299 BIN
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs-Bal-Harbour-Satchel-Handbag-Authentic-/200704103656





parachute cammie
start $189 BIN $209
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-MARC-JACOBS-BLACK-Parachute-Cammie-SHOULDER-BAG-PURSE-/380404852518


----------



## kateincali

first season small black cecilia  from an awesome PFer (someone get this before i do!)
$525 OBO
http://www.ebay.com/itm/IMMACULATE-...SON-Black-Small-Cecilia-Bag-995-/190630997031


----------



## kateincali

Kiki has 50% off select styles and MJ is included in the sale. Not everything is on the site, you can call for a complete list. Thanks to Ljlj for the heads up!
Lafayette 337.406.0904
Baton Rouge 225.767.9704


----------



## kateincali

pre-owned ivory baby stam
start bid $155 BIN $199
http://www.ebay.com/itm/MARC-JACOBS...lutch-GRAY-w-Gold-Authentic-TPF-/230735385253


----------



## Mad about Bags

Rare Bordeaux Blake 
Starting bid $249.99 
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Guarante...086?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3370fdd3ae


----------



## jun3machina

two gorgeous stam bags from a trusted aussie seller
small black PW stam $405
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230735559246&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT





GORGEOUS sunburst stam $515!!
silver HW!! 
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230734186186&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT


----------



## iluvmybags

Kiki has a few MJ bags at 50% off
http://www.shopkikionline.com/web/

Marc Jacobs Crosby Perry in Espresso
MJ XL Single in Brown
MJ XL Single in Hazelnut
MJ Baxter in Brown
MJ Cooper in Brown
MJ Saffron in Silver
MJ Lg Single in Green
MJ Little Stam in Bronze Sequin

*River Ranch
1910 Kaliste Saloom Road, Suite 600
Lafayette, LA 70508
Phone: 337.406.0904*

Store Hours:

Monday-Saturday 10:00-6:00
Sunday Closed

Email:  kate@shopkikionline.com


----------



## jun3machina

picture of the bags on sale on her FB page
http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10150555305127567.401266.81846617566&type=3


----------



## kateincali

Pink Quilted Leather Push-Lock Wallet 
$125 BIN
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs...rd-Holder-Wallet-Coin-Purse-NWT-/290662053198


----------



## kateincali

st. marks gash
$395 w/bids 3 hours left
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs-dark-brown-St-Marks-Gash-handbag-bag-1395-FW-2009-/220935548624


----------



## jun3machina

lowered price!!
BIN $235
http://www.ebay.com/itm/130635243233


----------



## MJdarling

New XL Single, starting bid low, 3+ days left
http://www.ebay.com/itm/BNWT-Marc-J...&otn=3&po=LVI&ps=63&clkid=5868227982826317433
(sorry I can't seem to insert the photo)


----------



## iluvmybags

S/S 12 Paradise Kate, Beige - NWT
$380 BIN or Best Offer
6+ days

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Brand-New-Authentic-Marc-Jacobs-Beige-Kate-Shoulder-Bag-/270901795370?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f13015a2a#ht_3647wt_922


----------



## jun3machina

light blue python print cecilia..(small size)
$100
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs-Handbag-/280811649362?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4161adb952


----------



## anitos

Yesterday at Montreal Holt Renfrew,on sale a Marc Jacob Paradise Rio in black leather and gold hardware $600 something (can't remember exact price! ).


----------



## jun3machina

topaz stam, corner wear which can be re-dyed
$99, BIN $400
'http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs-Topaz-Stam-Bag-Used-/150741464340?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2318e43514


----------



## sooboo

I got the most beautiful, authentic MJ Stam in teal in excellent pre-owned condition on Poshmark (iPhone app) for just $400!!


----------



## kateincali

nearly new MJ heels sz 40
$8.16 3 hours left
http://www.ebay.com/itm/110812668979


----------



## jun3machina

ugh!!! i want! 
stardust baby stam!
BIN $650 AU dollars
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authenti...pt=AU_Women_Bags_Handbags&hash=item35b87c87e1






rare billfold $120 AU
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authenti...pt=AU_Women_Bags_Handbags&hash=item35b86a0754


----------



## jun3machina

emerald sienna hobo
ends in 2 hours $200
http://www.ebay.com/itm/200703564240?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## jun3machina

rose laquered XL single...currently $227, BIN $499
ends in 17 hours
http://www.ebay.com/itm/190631673552?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1426.l2649


----------



## gordomom

Hey ladies, 

Not sure if these are "finds", but the Stam seemed like a pretty good deal, although refinished and the gold one, I had never seen before, so I thought I'd share:


----------



## iluvmybags

gordomom said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> Not sure if these are "finds", but the Stam seemed like a pretty good deal, although refinished and the gold one, I had never seen before, so I thought I'd share:



Based on that original price (if it's accurate) I think that may actually be a Mini Stam!


----------



## gordomom

iluvmybags said:
			
		

> Based on that original price (if it's accurate) I think that may actually be a Mini Stam!



Sorry - yes, it was a mini.  Thanks!!


----------



## smooches

Both are woven straw type material. Pink single $339. Brown bag with hand held straps and cross body strap $331. Nordstrom rack in. brea, ca.this was yesterday at 2 pm


----------



## pinkfeet

Nordstrom rack Schaumburg IL has 2 karlies in red and black for 399.00 refurbished. Looked in good condition.


----------



## ineedhandbags

Hi,
I would really like to buy that stam but i don not live in seattle do you think if i called in they will be willing to mail me the bag if i could pay over the phone? Can you tell me the exact location in seattle so that i can find a number to call or if you have their no can you PM me i will really appreciate it.

Also what kind of condition was the stam in?

Thank you





gordomom said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> Not sure if these are "finds", but the Stam seemed like a pretty good deal, although refinished and the gold one, I had never seen before, so I thought I'd share:


----------



## jun3machina

^ pretty sure NR does do charge sends. i would call them directly. deals like that dont last long when they get posted


----------



## Mad about Bags

Limited Edition Capra, very hard to come by from a trusted seller. Beautiful resin and gold chain. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/140686174858


----------



## Mad about Bags

From the same seller
Adorable Parachute Little Stam that can be worn cross body - Starting bid $199.99 or BIN $235

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Marc-Ja...233?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e6a779ee1


----------



## Morisa

ineedhandbags said:


> Hi,
> I would really like to buy that stam but i don not live in seattle do you think if i called in they will be willing to mail me the bag if i could pay over the phone? Can you tell me the exact location in seattle so that i can find a number to call or if you have their no can you PM me i will really appreciate it.
> 
> Also what kind of condition was the stam in?
> 
> Thank you



The main nordstrom website also has a black quilted stam for $836 (40% off): http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/marc-jacobs-quilting-lacquered-stam-satchel/3190600?origin=category


----------



## ineedhandbags

O man i missed it again 


Morisa said:


> The main nordstrom website also has a black quilted stam for $836 (40% off): http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/marc-jacobs-quilting-lacquered-stam-satchel/3190600?origin=category


----------



## pinkfeet

ineedhandbags said:
			
		

> O man i missed it again



Call a nordstom store with item # and they might hunt one down for you. That's what I did and they found me one !!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

*Macy's Torrance, California* 
*Natasha in Gold $249.99 Love this color!!
*PTTM Key Pouches (Stone/Russet) $54.99
*Totally Turnlock Shiny Percy (Faded Aluminum) $107.00

(Additional 20% off if you use your Macy's card)


----------



## HeartMyMJs

MARC JACOBS 'Lacquer Quilting - Single' Shoulder Bag $356.90
http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/marc-ja...lder-bag/3191334?origin=related-3191334-0-0-1

MARC JACOBS 'Lacquered Quilting Class' Goatskin Satchel $749.90
http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/marc-ja...atchel/3184704?origin=category&resultback=173


----------



## jun3machina

sweet PFer is cleaning her closet!!
MJ mainline clothes!!

spring 2009 pleated dress
$149
http://www.ebay.com/itm/230734394553?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649






chain and chiffon dress
$89
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lux-Marc-Ja...8828?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item35b8d7ac7c





MJ mainline blazer
$49
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Modern-Styl...38?pt=US_CSA_WC_Outerwear&hash=item35b8d81fc2


----------



## debpie

Beautiful royal blue stam! Stunning bag from a loved and trusted tpf'er!
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Marc-Jacobs-Stam-blue/45917961

Gorgeous grey Kamilia from same seller. 
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Marc-Jacobs-Kamila-grey/45909181


----------



## debpie

Oops. Sorry. It posted three times 
Mod, delete please.


----------



## debpie

Oops. Posted three times. 
Mod delete please.


----------



## jun3machina

debpie said:


> Beautiful royal blue stam! Stunning bag from a loved and trusted tpf'er!
> http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Marc-Jacobs-Stam-blue/45917961
> 
> Gorgeous grey Kamilia from same seller.
> http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Marc-Jacobs-Kamila-grey/45909181


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Saks added more on sale!

Marc by Marc Jacobs Small Ukita (Expresso) $298.99
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...by+Marc+Jacobs&N=1553+306418110&bmUID=jkObwun

Marc by Marc Jacobs Small Hillier (Expresso) $298.99
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...by+Marc+Jacobs&N=1553+306418110&bmUID=jkObZrY

Marc by Marc Jacobs Easy Tote Bag (Green Multi) $137.99
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...by+Marc+Jacobs&N=1553+306418110&bmUID=jkOc94B

Marc by Marc Jacobs D4 Jane On A Leash Disco Bag $179.99
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...by+Marc+Jacobs&N=1553+306418110&bmUID=jkOcn8N

Marc by Marc Jacobs Percy (Cement) $137.99
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...by+Marc+Jacobs&N=1553+306418110&bmUID=jkOcvIT


----------



## jun3machina

gorgeous and EXTREMELY RARE teal east/west frame bag
BIN $235
http://www.ebay.com/itm/MARC-JACOBS...65?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item33715e39b9


----------



## sweetheart7

Mini Hillier (Jungle) on Zappos $215


----------



## nascar fan

*70% off the cute polka dot bags!!*

Call Jaclyn at the MJ boutique if you are interested.
(323) 653-5100
(PM me for her email address)

black-and-white beaver polka dot


----------



## nascar fan

And this one is available in forest green and black.
sheep skin tote


----------



## nascar fan

nascar fan said:


> And this one is available in forest green and black.
> sheep skin tote


I meant sheep fur, not skin.  sorry.


----------



## nascar fan

*70% off at the MJ boutique!*
Jaclyn has these.  Her phone # is  (323) 653-5100

These are all adorable.  The first one would be $298.50, if my math is correct.  CUTE!


(The last 2 I posted pics of already, but these pics are better.)

Small wht one in first photo comes in blk too & was originally 995$. 

The blk one behind it in first photo is a bit larger & was $1,195. 

The wht & blk polka dot is beaver & was originally $4,695. 

The last is the green & blk tote which was originally $1,995.


----------



## pookybear

Macys - Del Amo Mall, Torrance, CA

Saw what appears to be a metallic gold Marc by Marc Jacobs Natasha Classic Q, 50% off of $368. It looked a bit larger than Natasha though, but might have just been the paper stuffing inside. Interior lining was from fall 2011 line, with the low key same shade as exterior lining.


----------



## Nikkibaby

pookybear said:


> Macys - Del Amo Mall, Torrance, CA
> 
> Saw what appears to be a metallic gold Marc by Marc Jacobs Natasha Classic Q, 50% off of $368. It looked a bit larger than Natasha though, but might have just been the paper stuffing inside. Interior lining was from fall 2011 line, with the low key same shade as exterior lining.
> 
> View attachment 1585553
> 
> 
> View attachment 1585552



Tried to get it and it's GONE!  Good deals don't last long!  

I did manage to pick up another bag at that Macy's at 50% off plus an additional 20% w/ free shipping.  There are a couple MBMJ bags left... I think a Gold tote for $29, a classic q percy crossbody in espresso for around $114 and a 'peat general' for $100 (not sure if it's a tote or crossbody).


----------



## debpie

Heads up!  My SA from Nordie's just called me and she has a *Black* lacquered stam on sale for 40% off!  I bought one earlier and she knew I was a member here and just called me. She has it on hold in my name till Saturday, so if you want it, please PM me and I'll give you her number.  Black is almost never marked down!


----------



## Frugalfinds

Nordstrom

Hillier
http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/marc-by...er-hobo/3283310?origin=category&resultback=61

Natasha
http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/marc-by...dy-bag/3189357?origin=category&resultback=861


----------



## <3 purses

also Nordstrom
http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/marc-by...er-bag/3283342?origin=related-3283342-0-0-1-1
Lil Ukita


----------



## Frugalfinds

NM

Natasha

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/product...60144&itemId=prod139860144&parentId=cat980731


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Metallic Large Single at NM's $303

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/product...30088&itemId=prod129430088&parentId=cat980731


----------



## pookybear

pookybear said:


> Macys - Del Amo Mall, Torrance, CA
> 
> Saw what appears to be a metallic gold Marc by Marc Jacobs Natasha Classic Q, 50% off of $368. It looked a bit larger than Natasha though, but might have just been the paper stuffing inside. Interior lining was from fall 2011 line, with the low key same shade as exterior lining.
> 
> View attachment 1585553
> 
> 
> View attachment 1585552



This is still available, saw it again today in the sales section by the michael kors section misplaced under 25% off. This is at the macys near the food court.


----------



## jun3machina

gold jen bag 
BIN $169 obo
http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-MARC-J...455?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4ab2e1639f


----------



## jun3machina

PW klien bag
$299
http://www.ebay.com/itm/MARC-JACOBS...136?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20c1d01570


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Back in stock!  PTTM Pochette in Russet at Nordies

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/marc-by...69483?origin=PredictiveSearch&resultback=3166


----------



## jun3machina

saP green blake
BIN $139
*might want to ask for zipperhead pictures*
http://www.ebay.com/itm/MARC-JACOBS...888?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20c21917e0


----------



## jun3machina

purple marky wallet $59
http://www.ebay.com/itm/MARC-JACOBS...340?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item23191b853c
*shows wear*


----------



## jun3machina

white SP flats $23
size 37
http://www.ebay.com/itm/MARC-JACOBS...10373?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item35b900e565


----------



## jun3machina

RARE icy bordeaux baby stam
$550 obo
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs...201?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27bfea1759


----------



## jun3machina

sage kirsten $99
*this is mainline, not mbmj*
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-M...302?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a18db08fe


----------



## jun3machina

taupe dual tone Guinevere bag 
BIN $150
http://www.ebay.com/itm/WOMENS-LEAT...800?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43acf09908


----------



## jun3machina

2006 key pouch
BIN $20
http://www.ebay.com/itm/MARC-JACOBS...032?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a18e4b480


----------



## Luv n bags

Go, Go, Go!
Black/brown Trish for only $279!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/MARC-JACOBS...582?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item23194da636


----------



## jun3machina

emerald sienna hobo BIN $150
http://www.ebay.com/itm/190635084211?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## jun3machina

black christy *might want to request season tag prior to paying*
BIN $150
http://www.ebay.com/itm/RARE-MARC-J...696?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a192d7fe8


----------



## kateincali

black duffy
$305 1+ hours left w/bids
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs-Duffy-Black-1950-MSRP-NEW-/320835708824


----------



## jun3machina

acorn east west kirsten bag
BIN $169
http://www.ebay.com/itm/MARC-JACOBS...727?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item256c3346bf


----------



## NYC

http://www.ebay.com/itm/16072718885...ELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649#ht_500wt_922


----------



## jun3machina

midnight ursula bower
BIN $349
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-M...pt=AU_Women_Bags_Handbags&hash=item35b916d29c


----------



## jun3machina

poppy nola bag
BIN $365
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-MARC-JA...335?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a6fa9313f


----------



## jun3machina

bark venetia
$220 BIN
http://www.ebay.com/itm/MARC-JACOBS...887?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2ebafee647


----------



## kateincali

a few bags from a sweet PFer

mix quilt lavender coin purse
$90 OBO
http://www.ebay.com/itm/ADORABLE-Auth-Marc-Jacobs-mix-quilt-Lavender-Coin-Purse-/280820672403





black silvana 
$465 OBO
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Marc-J...na-shoulder-bag-great-condition-/280820667184





teal mayfair
$395 OBO
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Marc-J...ir-shoulder-bag-great-condition-/280820669090


----------



## jun3machina

grass green venetia 
$169
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs...665?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a6fc4f7e9


----------



## jun3machina

apple (?) green venetia
$51
http://www.ebay.com/itm/GREEN-LEATH...352?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f132eaba8


----------



## jun3machina

SHOPKIKIONLINE.com has extended their 50% sale until Feb 14 
pictures and prices on their FB: http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10150555305127567.401266.81846617566&type=3


----------



## bianca00

MBMJ Classic Q Hillier - Cement and Jungle was $428 now $298.99 at SFA
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...rc+Jacobs&N=1553+1614+306418049&bmUID=jlqIeP2

MBMJ Classic Q MINI Hillier - Aqua was $268 now $186.99 also at SFA
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...rc+Jacobs&N=1553+1614+306418049&bmUID=jlqI_jl


----------



## LoLaChoo

jun3machina said:


> SHOPKIKIONLINE.com has extended their 50% sale until Feb 14
> pictures and prices on their FB: http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10150555305127567.401266.81846617566&type=3



Sorrymif this is a silly question but are they authentic and new bags? Thanks!!


----------



## jun3machina

LoLaChoo said:


> Sorrymif this is a silly question but are they authentic and new bags? Thanks!!


yes and yes!


----------



## NYC

http://www.ebay.com/itm/16073137775...ELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649#ht_500wt_922


----------



## iluvmybags

I have these boots in Black and they're so comfortable!
Lined with fleece so they're warm and waterproof, but also pretty stylish!

50% off at Zappos $161.99 (originally $320)
http://www.zappos.com/marc-by-marc-jacobs-616694-black


(it's possible - not likely - that MbyMJ stores may still have these and if they did, they would be 70% off!)


----------



## iluvmybags

I also have these shoes (which are not included in the MbyMJ sale)
The leather's super soft and they're extremely comfortable - not to mention, very cute!

Mouse Flats, $155.99 at Zappos (original price $195)
http://www.zappos.com/marc-by-marc-jacobs-625133-11-black-nappa-black-nappa


----------



## sunnysideup8283

Russet pttm Natasha $305 on Piperlime


----------



## jun3machina

rare delancy 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/130639441312?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## jun3machina

icy bordeaux venetia
$166
9 + hours
http://www.ebay.com/itm/230741694515?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1426.l2649


----------



## jun3machina

coral groovee
HTF color
$199 BIN OBO
http://www.ebay.com/itm/270908012412?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## kateincali

a few items from one of the best PFers around. everything ends within 1-1 1/2 hours

mbmj mod dress
$41
http://www.ebay.com/itm/150751671643





mj tiered silk skirt
$46
http://www.ebay.com/itm/150751682625





fox fur trapper hat
$45
http://www.ebay.com/itm/150751690268


----------



## kateincali

patent single (note defect)
$199 BIN $229 8+ hours left
http://www.ebay.com/itm/new-marc-ja...all-2010-shoulder-bag-messenger-/200709093386


----------



## jun3machina

blue groovee $145 BIN
*slight corner wear, see pics*
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Marc-J...212?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f138f320c


----------



## jun3machina

aline bag ends in 2 hours
$60
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Marc-J...146?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item33716f529a


----------



## jun3machina

awesome vintage boots
$24
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Mar...81643?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item416223b58b


----------



## jun3machina

icy taupe venetia
$208
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-M...910?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item256c0ff47e


----------



## kateincali

pink satin dee dee
$350.50 OBO
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs...uds-Handbag-DEE-DEE-NWT-Bag-895-/220951585645





ines
http://www.ebay.com/itm/330685088401
$140 Start $297 BIN


----------



## jun3machina

beth wallet BIN 425
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Genuine-MAR...061?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a198bd1dd


----------



## Luv n bags

Who wants some rare and HTF PUNK??? All from a lovely TPF'er...

Black Sweet Punk Sid $2080
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Marc-Jacobs-Sweet-Punk-Sid-Very-Rare-and-HTF-/50091271

Bisque Sweet Punk Debbie $650 OBO
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Marc-Jacobs-Sweet-Punk-Debbie-in-Bisque-OBO-/50063581

Chalk Sweet Punk Debbie $515 OBO
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Marc-Jacobs-Sweet-Punk-Debbie-Chalk-OBO-/50091381


----------



## jun3machina

gold jen $149 obo
http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-MARC-J...455?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4ab2e1639f


----------



## jun3machina

black jen
$200
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs...270?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20c23f69f6


----------



## findingcate

Gorgeous purple stardust stam from trusted tpf'er $895:

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Marc-Jacobs-Stardust-Stam/49733431


----------



## debpie

Beautiful purple SD Stam from a beloved TPf'er! Wish it was in my budget! 
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Marc-Jacobs-Stardust-Stam/49733431


----------



## debpie

debpie said:
			
		

> Beautiful purple SD Stam from a beloved TPf'er! Wish it was in my budget!
> http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Marc-Jacobs-Stardust-Stam/49733431



Oopsy! We posted at the same time!


----------



## iluvmybags

If only . . . .  these were 5 sizes bigger!!

Sweet Punk Ballet Flats, Size 35
currently 99 cents
$49 BIN
3+ days

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs...146?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43ad3d5ad2


----------



## iluvmybags

**SUPER DUPER RARE**
R06 Sweet Punk Sid, Black -- gently used
$2080 or Best Offer

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Marc-Jacobs-Sweet-Punk-Sid-Very-Rare-and-HTF-/50091271






Same Seller --

Debbie in Bisque - gently used
$650 or Best Offer
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Marc-Jacobs-Sweet-Punk-Debbie-in-Bisque-OBO-/50063581





Debbie in Chalk -- gently used
$515 or Best Offer
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Marc-Jacobs-Sweet-Punk-Debbie-Chalk-OBO-/50091381


----------



## iluvmybags

Same Seller has

S09 Stefani, Black - gently used
$775 or Best Offer
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Marc-Jacobs-Stefani-in-Black-OBO-Reduced/31504535






F09 Jumbo Waves Bruna, Taupe - gently used
$510 or Best Offer
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Marc-Jacobs-Jumbo-Waves-Bruna-Taupe-OBO-REDUCED/44567103






F10 Lacquered Leather Westside, Bordeaux - gently used
$599 or Best Offer
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Marc-Jacobs-Westside-Bordeaux-OBO-REDUCED-/44570208


----------



## iluvmybags

F10 Paradise Leigh, Dark Grey -- gently used
$399 or Best Offer
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Marc-Jacobs-Paradise-Leigh-Dark-Grey-OBO-REDUCED/44572879






S08 Issac, Taupe - gently used
**VERY RARE**
$410 or Best Offer
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Marc-Jacobs-Isaac-OBO-Reduced/44574882


----------



## kateincali

black elise. note missing hardware
1+ hour to go $206.50 w/bids
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs-black-leather-Elise-handbag-satchel-895-/120854932548





i forget the name of this. black chain link bag
$159 OBO
http://www.ebay.com/itm/MARC-JACOBS-Black-Leather-Chain-Link-Shoulder-Handbag-/310376776980


----------



## kateincali

black wrath
3+ hours left, $233.50 w/bids reserve not met
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Classy-blac...attern-Marc-Jacobs-shoulder-bag-/250988814569





christy
19+ hours left, $149.99 w/bids
ebay.com/itm/120855332050


----------



## kateincali

rosen
1+ day left $227.50 w/bids
http://www.ebay.com/itm/320844636297


----------



## kateincali

gorgeous nwt small metallic purple single from a PFer
$350 OBO
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs-SINGLE-Metallic-Violet-quited-NWT-575-TPF-/150756820131


----------



## mamawolf2

Small MP in Pink by TPFer - perfect for spring!

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/MARC-JACOBS-PINK-CALF-LEATHER-HANDBAG-BERRY-SILVER-HARDWARE/50369191


----------



## linhhhuynh

really tight downtown chick necklace from my fav pfer. start 25 bin 35! http://www.ebay.com/itm/130646314644


----------



## ineedhandbags

gordomom said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> Not sure if these are "finds", but the Stam seemed like a pretty good deal, although refinished and the gold one, I had never seen before, so I thought I'd share:


Hi,
Thank you so much.  I did call the NR that same day and the bag was already sold. I ended up getting one from nordstrom as they had a lacquered stam on sale. Thanks again for the offer. I wish i had such an amazing NR close to me seems like they have a lot of good stuff in yours. Sorry could not reply to the inbox message some how could not figure out how to do that.


----------



## havana27

Hi everyone.  yoox.com has some flats very reminiscent of sweet punk (or are they sweet punk??) at $165.  Depending on the color (black, white or blush), size is one of 6.5, 7 or 8. They also have a bunch of other flats at the same price, if anyone is looking for shoes.  :sunnies

http://www.yoox.com/item/YOOX/MARC+...3FD17CD7/rr/1/cod10/44386962FS/sts/sr_women80

If the link doesn't take you there, I'm sure you can do a search and find them.  They're super cute!


----------



## jun3machina

they are SP. ^ great find~!!


----------



## jun3machina

spearmint venetia
BIN $125 OBO
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Marc-Jacobs-Venetia-Spearmint-Teal-/51041551


----------



## jun3machina

green stella 
$200
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Marc-Jacobs-Stella-Lt-Green-Meadow-Spring-tPF-OBO/51027041


----------



## jun3machina

orchid stam
$499 obo
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Authentic-Marc-Jacobs-Orchid-Stam-EUC-tPF-OBO/45505642


----------



## jun3machina

RARE blue SD stam, from an excellent PFer!
$858
added bonus, $20 off shipping to PF members!
free shipping in australia
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-R...pt=AU_Women_Bags_Handbags&hash=item35b992d14b





same seller, also has a HTF baby patchwork stam in black
BIN $381
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authenti...pt=AU_Women_Bags_Handbags&hash=item35b98ddff5


----------



## jun3machina

adorable silk MBMJ dress
BIN $99
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130649050203


----------



## jun3machina

black trish on sale!
 BIN $251
http://www.ebay.com/itm/150748374582?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## jun3machina

RARE black leather hutton clutch
PFer!
$127
5 + hours top go
http://www.ebay.com/itm/260953069261?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1426.l2649





same seller, RARE REENA!!
$200
4 + hours to go
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs...389?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cc203c7ad


----------



## jun3machina

nude ava
BIN $119
http://www.ebay.com/itm/290617628188?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## iluvmybags

*BBOS Private Sale*

F09 Vortex Jet Tote, Brown
$495 (original retail $1695)
http://www.bagborroworsteal.com/han.../41077/3170/1269614&posRow=1&posCol=0&page=1#

F07 Anna Stones Large Messenger Bag, Black
$595 (original retail $1950)
http://www.bagborroworsteal.com/han.../42306/3170/1269614&posRow=0&posCol=1&page=1#


----------



## kitcat

Rio (I think color is Blush)?
$299 BIN

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-M...829?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item231a1fd3dd


----------



## zoomzoom123

mbmj mini hillier $179
http://www.cusp.com/shoponline/product.aspx?folderId=/shoponline/sale&itemId=V0Z0Z


----------



## jun3machina

python trimmed, jute baby stam
$113
3 + hours left
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Marc-J...655?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4ab4080247


----------



## Coach12

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Beautiful-Aubergine-Marc-Jacobs-Zip-Clutch/52118311

(Not my auction)


----------



## jun3machina

icy taupe 2005 stella bag
$100
3+ hours to go
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs...767?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f13bf8f1f


----------



## jun3machina

python trimmed, lambskin stam with silver HW!
$349
http://www.ebay.com/itm/MARC-JACOBS...487?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a70969747


----------



## jun3machina

size 41 mainline loafers
$27
30 minutes left!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/330686811262?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## kateincali

price drop on two gorgeous bags from a lovely PFer

Purple Stardust Stam
$795





Grey Kamila
$595 OBO


----------



## kateincali

vintage nwt forest green suede hobo
$51 w/bids 7+ hours left
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-MARC-JA...ER-SMOOTH-LEATHER-ZIP-HOBO-BAG-/160736891820?





and the same style in red
$88.99 BIN
http://www.ebay.com/itm/MARC-JACOBS-PURPLE-MERLOT-SUEDE-LEATHER-HOBO-HANDBAG-/270898933356


----------



## jun3machina

really adorable velvet MJ dress BIN $75
http://www.ebay.com/itm/130650851909


----------



## momofgirls

Marc Jacobs Rio 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180823737062&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


----------



## Nikkibaby

Gorgeous, Fall 2011 GREEN STAM from the best PF'er.   

Link


----------



## dbeth

As of 2 days ago, Nordstrom Rack in Costa Mesa had some MJ bags, but I don't know the name of some of them.

Purple python St.Marks (GORGEOUS!!) I think it was $900.
Burgundy satin St. Marks, $800
Wave bag, can't remember the price---around $700
Black ruffle with flowers--around $800
Coral python embossed ---around $600.


----------



## jun3machina

REALLY rare PUTTY stam RE 06 BLUE suede lining!
$689 OBO
http://www.ebay.com/itm/GORGEOUS-wo...062?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27c1ad5656


----------



## kateincali

black Hilier
$102 1+ day left 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/150762025884


----------



## iluvmybags

F2011 Silk & Cashmere Polka Dot Scarf, Pink & Black
(seller says wool, but it s/b cashmere)
$129 BIN
(2 available)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/BN-Marc-Jacobs-Silk-Wool-Scarf-/350538991085?pt=US_Scarves_Wraps&hash=item519dc085ed#ht_3874wt_932


----------



## preppy_in_pink

Sorry if this has already been posted, but MBMJ Petal to the Metal Key Pouch in Espresso ($67.99) on Piperlime:

http://piperlime.gap.com/browse/product.do?cid=50548&vid=1&pid=883826&scid=883826012&tid=plaff1827884&ap=2&siteID=plafcid105


----------



## kateincali

small gold metallic single
$149.99 19+ hours left
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Marc-J...-gold-bronze-marble-bag-nwt-595-/110827322007


----------



## jun3machina

iluvmybags said:


> F2011 Silk & Cashmere Polka Dot Scarf, Pink & Black
> (seller says wool, but it s/b cashmere)
> $129 BIN
> (2 available)
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/BN-Marc-Jac...arves_Wraps&hash=item519dc085ed#ht_3874wt_932


im sorry, but this auction is a HUGE red flag for me. they have multiples of many designer things and come from hong kong. i know the place of origin is not always a red flag, but they've had other MJ scarfs on the past as well, and i believe the tags were wrong on them.


----------



## kitcat

MbMJ Baby Aidan in wine?
$190 BIN
http://www.ebay.com/itm/MARC-MARC-J...&otn=5&po=LVI&ps=63&clkid=6557913631308239833



MJ Black stam 
$389 OBO
Please note pics for some wear at the frame.  Missing chain.

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Marc-Jacobs-Black-Leather-Stam/40001803


----------



## Nikkibaby

Blue MBMJ dress!  So cute, perfect for spring! 
$39.99 2 days left or BIN! 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/140709526017





Gorgeous MBMJ dress! 
$39.99 or BIN! 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/130653678120


----------



## thundercloud

bloomie's is having a sale in-store and online right now.

my sis picked up a hillier hobo for $250 (before tax) in-store, since they were 30% off, then she got an add'tal 15% off w/ the sale or coupon.

another example:
MBMJ classic Q slim wallet only $79.20 (orig $198)!
http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/product/marc-by-marc-jacobs-classic-q-slim-zip-wallet?ID=600377&CategoryID=17426#fn%3Dspp%3D4


----------



## iluvmybags

Soooooo tempting!!

*S10 Firebird Stam, Black - NWT*
$575 BIN or BEST OFFER
9+ days

http://www.ebay.com/itm/251005925452?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## iluvmybags

F11 Perry, Black - NWT
$650 BIN
9+ days

http://www.ebay.com/itm/290676392138?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## thundercloud

yoogi's just reduced a LOT of their bags, including MJ. 

http://www.yoogiscloset.com/c-13-recently-reduced.aspx?pagesize=63&pagenum=4


----------



## jun3machina

super duper RARE ICY PETROL STAM!!!!
ridiculous price, wonderful PFer!
BIN $675
http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-Marc-J...166?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4cfee35e46


----------



## MJdarling

iluvmybags said:


> Soooooo tempting!!
> 
> *S10 Firebird Stam, Black - NWT*
> $575 BIN or BEST OFFER
> 9+ days
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/251005925452?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


 They just changed the BIN to $675. I didn't know sellers are allowed to do that once the listing is up :/


----------



## momofgirls

Marc Jacobs Hillier In Desert Olive starting bid $250
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Marc-J...187?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item231a56bfdb


----------



## momofgirls

Marc Jacobs Huge Hillier BIN $299
http://www.ebay.com/itm/200719545142?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## kateincali

cute black MJ skirt sz 2
$9.99 6+ hours to go
http://www.ebay.com/itm/290674071374






small quilted baroque
$172.50 1+ hour left
http://www.ebay.com/itm/190643611459


----------



## dbeth

As of Saturday, NMLC in San Ysidro had these MJ bags. It was 50% off, but their regular price was still kindof high only being maybe $300 or so off of retail. I don't know the names except the St. Marks satin black bag at the top.


----------



## iluvmybags

February 29th doesn't happen often....and  neither do 29% off sales.!  One day only guys and gals.  Everything  (excluding fragrances) in our stores and online will be a whopping 29%  off!!!  Shopping begins online at 12am and in stores at 10am.  Looking  forward to making all of your leap year dreams come true!

http://www.shopkikionline.com/web/vmchk.html


----------



## kateincali

small blue stam (note frame defect)
1+ hour left $355
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs-Small-Stam-BLUE-/200718264454


----------



## Nikkibaby

Cute dress!  Lowered price! 
$19.99
http://www.ebay.com/itm/140712628757


----------



## sunnysideup8283

Fuchsia PTTM down to $289.90 from $438 on Nordstrom.com
http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/marc-by...body-bag/3293985?origin=category&resultback=0


----------



## gordomom

sunnysideup8283 said:


> Fuchsia PTTM down to $289.90 from $438 on Nordstrom.com
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/marc-by...body-bag/3293985?origin=category&resultback=0



And any ladies who are interested, the Nordstrom downtown Portland, OR also a PTTM zip clutch and cross body both in fuschia yesterday, along with a few other recent MBMJ markdowns!!  Took all my strength to walk away...


----------



## kateincali

black wrath
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251005102598
$200 reserve not met 20+ hours left





limited edition stam
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs...leather-grey-snake-handles-trim-/160747361979
$414 22+ hours left


----------



## kateincali

resort 2005 blue suede bag
$100 7+ hours left
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Limited-Edi...-Handbag-Resort-2005-collection-/320856009235





long bucket tote
$90 22 hours left
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Marc-J...atent-Belt-Long-Bucket-Tote-Bag-/150766747715


----------



## kateincali

indigo olga
$299 reserve not met 2+ hours left
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Marc-Jacobs-Olga-Handbag-purse-Indigo-Navy-Blue-/120864879617


----------



## jun3machina

gorgeous, rare coral hillier!
ebay
BIN $425
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Flawless-Ra...556?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20c3451f2c

or BONZ $350!
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Lik...Coral-Classic-Q-Hillier-Hobo-Ret-428/58224351


----------



## jun3machina

great PFer is cleaning house!

memphis bags
BIN $650 obo
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Marc-Jacobs-Grainne-Spring-2009-OBO/56173931





copper memphis!! 
BIN $850 obo
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Marc-Jacobs-Memphis-Jennifer-Copper-Colorway-NEW-OBO/56165231




yellow beat bag $550 obo
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Marc-Jacobs-Yellow-Stardust-Python-Beat-Bag/56168711





more bags on her page!! these are super rare HTF!
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/love2shop10


----------



## sneezz

http://www.yoogiscloset.com/p-20673-marc-jacobs-black-quilted-leather-small-cecilia-bag.aspx


----------



## jun3machina

ice ice baby!

icy bordeaux cammie
$99
1+ day to go
http://www.ebay.com/itm/280834632093?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649






icy bordeaux MP
$250
1+ day to go
http://www.ebay.com/itm/280834689040?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649





icy cammie, sale $251
http://www.ebay.com/itm/250988663943?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649





and i CANNOT believe this treasure is still available!
ICY PETROL!! SO RARE!!
BIN $675
http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-Marc-J...166?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4cfee35e46


----------



## momofgirls

Marc Jacobs Rio Satchel Starting bid $209 or BIN $325
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs...650?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item41633bfb92


----------



## jun3machina

memphis stam
$499
http://www.ebay.com/itm/MARC-JACOBS...864?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item337283bb38


----------



## Nikkibaby

Super cute MBMJ handbag--"I work for tips".  Hard to find!  From a tPF'er! 
$225 BIN! 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/140717082170


----------



## HeartMyMJs

MARC BY MARC JACOBS 'Bob's Memphis Trip' Top Handle Satchel $349.90
http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/marc-by...atchel/3299729?origin=category&resultback=174

MARC BY MARC JACOBS 'Bob's Memphis Trip' Colorblock Pouchette $198.90
http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/marc-by...ouchette/3299727?origin=category&resultback=0


----------



## fashion16

Hudson- $700.00
http://annsfabulousfinds.com/shop/designer_accessories/marc_jacobs/brown_and_burgundy_bowler


----------



## fashion16

Small Cecilia in purple. Great condition. $425.00
http://www.designersocial.com/product.asp?productID=1316


----------



## BagsRLoVe

Classic Q Lil Ukita 

http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/...lil-ukita?ID=600644&CategoryID=5070#fn=spp=32

$214 from $428


----------



## iluvmybags

fashion16 said:


> Hudson- $700.00
> http://annsfabulousfinds.com/shop/designer_accessories/marc_jacobs/brown_and_burgundy_bowler



FYI -- this is MILITARY from S07 w/red leather lining!
Fairly rare!


----------



## jun3machina

ivory stella
$33
24 minutes
http://www.ebay.com/itm/260971455976?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## jun3machina

quilted grey ZC BIN $165
http://www.ebay.com/itm/190647957839?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## jun3machina

HTF black MP BIN $399
10% of proceeds go to Angels of Animals
http://www.ebay.com/itm/170796489595?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## jun3machina

westside bag
lacquered leather
 BIN $325
http://www.ebay.com/itm/300675925696?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## jun3machina

glazed leather bal harbor bag
BIN $199
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs-Handbag-/200724932630?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2ebc236816


----------



## Nikkibaby

Pink MJ runway belt! $99
http://www.ebay.com/itm/140718316867


----------



## cooper1

*Whoah mama!*
An awesome MJ PF'er seems to be unloading some yummy bags at terrific prices!

*Cassis Stam $725!*
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Marc-Jacobs-Cassis-stam/61104261
*
XL Grey Laq Single $475!*
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Mark-Jacobs-XL-single-in-laquered-dark-grey-/61079601
*
Bronze Stam $725!*
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Marc-Jacobs-Bronze-stam/61107621


----------



## kateincali

new small black single
$155 1+ day left
http://www.ebay.com/itm/320863283988


----------



## Nikkibaby

Reduced price! Pink MJ runway belt! Retail price: $1250! 
Only $45...
http://www.ebay.com/itm/140718316867http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs...833?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20c3ac4a69


----------



## jun3machina

teal alyona! BIN $360
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Marc-Jacobs-Quilted-Alyona-Rare-Purse-at-Amazing-Price-/45521611





same seller, mercer blake BIN $250




www.bonanza.com/listings/Marc-Jacobs-Mercer-Blake/45524634


----------



## jun3machina

black icy stam
really nice condition
$649
http://www.ebay.com/itm/160758188096?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## jun3machina

coral python embossed cecilia $299
11 + hours
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWOT-MARC-J...523?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a1ae63b5b


----------



## jun3machina

MBMJ voyage satchel in russet
BIN $195
http://www.ebay.com/itm/MARC-BY-MAR...515?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19ce6f42e3


----------



## kitcat

Robert Jessica BNWT
starting bid $250 or $400BIN

http://www.ebay.com/itm/MARC-JACOBS...755?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e6c4d7a2b


----------



## jun3machina

OMFG! SUPER rare green stam!!
from a FABULOUS PFer!
$895 
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Marc-Jacobs-Stam-green-fall-2011/54085061


----------



## pookybear

Red Large Single $202.50
around 7hrs left
http://www.ebay.com/itm/MARC-JACOBS...734?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a1afcc99e






MBMJ Natasha Classic Q Black with Silver Hardware
BIN $275
$200 with 2 days 6hrs left
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs...904?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4601eac958


----------



## Mad about Bags

^^^ The red single is the Small single not a Large one. It has a long strap


----------



## ryrysmom

20% off of MBMJ handbags at endless.  Save 20% on $125 orders* of select fall styles. *Use code SPRING20. Discount taken at checkout.


----------



## Mad about Bags

Rare Marc Jacobs Fall 2005 Runway Violet Purple Suede & Python 
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/14072509...95539&_sacat=See-All-Categories&_fvi=1&_rdc=1


----------



## Nikkibaby

MJ Quilted Natasha BIN $325!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs-Quilted-Natasha-Tote-in-camel-1350-TPF-/150782191285?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item231b51a6b5





MJ Paradise Kate $345
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs-Paradise-KATE-bag-studded-punk-in-black-RARE-950-TPF-/150782197232?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item231b51bdf0


----------



## kitcat

Carter Jr AND Plum Zip Clutch 
$225 OBO
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-M...398?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19cef17676


----------



## jun3machina

some rare bags from an exceptional PFer
orange sweet punk mixed tote
currently $167!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/220976338264?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1426.l2649





clay SD cecilia!
$480
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs...042?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item337338a082


----------



## Mad about Bags

Marc Jacobs Quilted Natasha. Time left: 2 days & 19 hours
Currently $225.07 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs...034?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item231b439bfa


----------



## Mad about Bags

Great deal! Hard to come by Marc Jacobs Paradise KATE. Time left: 2 days & 19 hours
Currently: $102.5 BIN: $445

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs...508?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item231b43921c


----------



## Mad about Bags

Rare Hudson in Chili. Has signs of wears but it's got tons of life left! 
Only $325

http://www.ebay.com/itm/MARC-JACOBS...720?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item231b57f1c8


----------



## havana27

OMG!    Stunning Red Stardust Stam - a truly rare beauty - from an amazingly stylish TPF'er.  Snatch it up before I do (so tempted)!
$895 on Bonanza.

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Marc-Jacobs-Stardust-Stam-Red/64463991


----------



## kateincali

purple multipocket wristlet
$34 w/bids 9+ hours to go
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251018196041






small silver baroque single
$91 w/bids reserve not met 2+ days left
http://www.ebay.com/itm/350547659266


----------



## kateincali

port baby groovee
$189 w/bids 4+ hours left
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-by-Mar...ee-Hand-Bag-M30270-Port-Leather-/140722828109





black patent turnlock bowler
$49.99 w/bids 4+ hours left
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs-Black-Soft-Patent-Leather-Bag-Double-Zipper-/350546389976


----------



## kateincali

perforated flap bag in whiskey
$150
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs-Brown-Leather-Cut-out-Bag-/220974538546


----------



## smooches

Nordstrom rack brea, ca $499. I think its the xl cuz its bigger than my large single


----------



## kateincali

single
$161 8+ hours left
http://www.ebay.com/itm/260981650530


----------



## kateincali

red plaid skirt
$10 4+ hours left
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-by-Mar...-paperbag-waist-pleated-skirt-4-/260983207874





black westside
$255 4+ hours left
http://www.ebay.com/itm/200730067221


----------



## jun3machina

icy taupe stam
ends in 6+ hours
$349
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251020499246?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649






in case you miss that one
another one...
$499
6+ hours
http://www.ebay.com/itm/330705443309?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## jun3machina

dark brown large single
$298
http://www.ebay.com/itm/230753544067?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## kateincali

vintage pushlock. needs some love but it's inexpensive
$19.99 1+ hours left
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs-leather-purse-cream-color-silver-tone-hardware-/330706468363


----------



## angelnyc89

Marc by Marc Jacobs Swim at Gilt.com


----------



## kateincali

nwt pale lavender carter jr
$225 w/a bid 2+ hours left
http://www.ebay.com/itm/MARC-JACOBS...Lilac-Purple-Stud-Bag-Purse-NEW-/190657799584


----------



## kateincali

cherry red blake
$239 w/a bid 3+ hours left
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs...e-Satchel-Handbag-Purse-995-EUC-/230767282406





pistachio venetia
$152.50 w/bids 2+ hours left
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs...r-Venetia-Satchel-Bag-Purse-GUC-/230767256511





LE butterscotch stella
$149.99 w/a bid 3 hours left
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Limited-Edi...eather-Stella-625-Handbag-Purse-/330708290432


----------



## kateincali

small black single
$200 w/a bid 18+ hours left
http://www.ebay.com/itm/The-Single-Marc-Jacobs-black-color-/180851141754






same seller
large black single
$315 w/bids 19+ hours left
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Day-to-Night-Large-Single-Marc-Jacobs-black-color-/180851145133


----------



## kateincali

vintage pushlock
$29 w/a bid 22+ hours left
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Marc-Jacobs-Shoulderbag-Push-Lock-Dove-Gray-/190658128412


----------



## Nikkibaby

Classic Q Hillier
$300 or BIN $330
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-by-Marc-Jacobs-Black-Classic-Q-Hillier-Crossbody-Hobo-w-Silver-HW-Ret-428-/140733017376?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20c4576d20


----------



## <3 purses

TJ Maxx runway Houston has a lacquered pink/fuchsia Lex continental wallet with padlock for $279.99 It's in new condition, I already checked. But no dust bag though.
Sorry I can't upload pic at the moment.


----------



## NANI1972

MbMJ MARC BY MARC JACOBS Totally Turnlock Shifty Bag Faded Aluminum
ORIG $478.00
SALE $239.00  

http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/...&CategoryID=5070#fn=spp=26&ppp=96&sp=1&rid=19


----------



## jun3machina

awesome deal, size 36
$45! BIN
mainline fall 2010 shoes




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs...58414?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item2a1be7208e


----------



## Nikkibaby

Reduced price!  Great bag, from a great PF'er.
Marc by Marc Jacobs Black Hillier Hobo
Only $285 BIN on Bonanza!
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Marc-by-Marc-Jacobs-Black-Classic-Q-Hillier-Crossbody-Hobo-w-Silver-HW-Ret-428/70478231


----------



## sunnysideup8283

Nordstroms has added more to there sale section..."sugar" colored bags I know they have hillier and a couple other styles. Also some memphis pouchettes

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## fashion16

BOS Private Sale has marked down a lot of their MJ bags to a deeper discount:
http://www.bagborroworsteal.com/private-sale/couture-shop/Marc-Jacobs


----------



## KPCoppola

This site sometimes has some great steals on MJ...like this Sophia. I would snatch it up if it was a different color....

http://www.therealreal.com/Product.aspx?l=00010079021600000000&p=MAR01374


----------



## jun3machina

cartoon paisely scarf
3 hours to go
$201
http://www.ebay.com/itm/170816061197?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## jun3machina

yogurt christy
$49
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Pre-owned-1...691?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a1bb87083


----------



## kateincali

fuchsia raffia single
$97 reserve not met 20+ hours left
http://www.ebay.com/itm/230770284349


----------



## kateincali

small black single
$200 start $350 BIN
http://www.ebay.com/itm/The-Single-Marc-Jacobs-black-color-/180858022034





red LZW from a super sweet PFer
$150
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Marc-Jacobs-Long-Zip-Wallet-LZW-in-Red-R09-GUC/69508241


----------



## kateincali

red stella
$199 1 day 9+ hours left 1 bid
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-MARC-JA...ANDBAG-PURSE-Retails-for-875-00-/140733640603


----------



## kateincali

yellow satin tulip clutch
$72
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs-Tulip-Satin-Clutch-Stunning-Elegant-/140733972025


----------



## jun3machina

RARE silver HW hillier!!
BIN $275
]http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Marc-by-Marc-Jacobs-Black-Classic-Q-Hillier-Crossbody-Hobo-w-Silver-HW-Ret-428/70478231


----------



## angelnyc89

MbMJ @ Nordstrom.com
http://shop.nordstrom.com/c/sale-wo...r=brand&sizeFinderId=0&partial=1&pagesize=100

They have hillier in sugar for $284!


----------



## joni80

Saks.com also have a hillier in CHERRY on sale for $299.60. 

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...by+Marc+Jacobs&N=1553+306418049&bmUID=jqe7aUm


----------



## Nikkibaby

Black Patent Leather MJ Molly Watch, retail $250
$29.99, ends in 1 day
http://www.ebay.com/itm/130676241952


----------



## thundercloud

bloomie's has some MBMJ on sale. and if you sign up for their email list, they'll send you a 10% off coupon.  (btw, saks does the same thing, 10% off coupon if you join their email list.)
http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/sale/categories/handbags?id=5070#!fn=BRAND%3DMARC%2520BY%2520MARC%2520JACOBS%26sortBy%3DORIGINAL%26productsPerPage%3D96&!qvp=iqvp

fashionphile marked down some of their MJ items:
http://www.fashionphile.com/product_list.php

yoogi's also has some good stuff:
http://www.yoogiscloset.com/m-7-marc-jacobs.aspx?sortby=priceascending&pagesize=63

AFF (ann's fabulous finds) also some has MJ stuff "on sale":
http://annsfabulousfinds.com/shop/designer_accessories/marc_jacobs


----------



## sunnysideup8283

Shopbop.com also has hillier's on sale

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Ljlj

Gorgeous and Rare* Dark Brown LANA* from a fabulous and stylish tPFer!

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Marc-Jacobs-Lana-dark-brown-/71649521

What an amazing deal!

Simply stunning!


----------



## Ljlj

Amazing deals from a great tPFer!

*MJ Collection Black Tape Beige Striped Sweater Dress*
http://www.ebay.com/itm/130679903180





*MJ Brown Velvet Lace Bow Dress*
http://www.ebay.com/itm/140738369613


----------



## Ljlj

OMG! More fantastic deals from the same great tPFer!!! 

*Port Marc by Marc Jacobs Classic Q Hillier Crossbody Hobo*
$325.00 OBO
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Rar...-Classic-Q-Hillier-Crossbody-HoboTPF/73233161







*Marc Jacobs Spring 2005 Blush Pink Selma*
$200.00
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Marc-Jacobs-Spring-2005-Blush-Pink-Selma-Ret-1100-TPF/73270671


----------



## kateincali

perforated satchel
start $130 BIN $150
http://www.ebay.com/itm/PRE-OWNED-BROWN-MARC-JACOBS-PERFORATED-SATCHEL-/300697439643


----------



## kateincali

black capra w/white trim
$147.50 w/bids 2+ hours to go
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs...er-White-Trim-Capra-Satchel-Bag-/270955154224





huge hillier black w/silver HW
$203.50 w/bids 4+ hours left
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Marc-J...Hillier-Black-w-Silver-Hardware-/130679604663


----------



## kateincali

colorblock hobo
$300 reserve not met 2+ hours left
http://www.ebay.com/itm/MARC-JACOBS...ND-ORANGE-MADE-ITALY-NORDSTROMS-/230776656182


----------



## kateincali

parachute stella
$150 no bids 1 day left
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs-Stella-Black-Vinyl-Expandable-Satchel-No-Reserve-/170824395318





cosmetic case
$69 no bids 1 day left
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-MARC-JA...Nylon-Top-Zip-Cosmetic-Case-195-/310394292409


----------



## jun3machina

rare, sold out PORT hillier!
$299 OBO
http://www.ebay.com/itm/140739329762





MJ mainline runway alpaca coat with fur hood
$199, BIN $350
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs...930325?pt=US_CSA_WC_Suits&hash=item1e6d400255


----------



## Nikkibaby

Cheap MJ... needs some help though! i.e. significant corner wear
http://www.ebay.com/itm/MARC-JACOBS-CLUTCH-HANDBAG-SILVER-BUCKLES-AND-HARDWARE-/300698129144?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item46030152f8


----------



## jun3machina

east west fall 2005 clutch stam
 $72
http://www.ebay.com/itm/200747768934?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## nascar fan

*NWT Rare Marc by Marc Jacobs Petal to the Metal Russet Orange/Brown Natasha TPF*

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Rare-Marc-by-Marc-Jacobs-Petal-to-the-Metal-Russet-Orange-Brown-Natasha-TPF-/140742371854?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20c4e62a0e


BIN:  $426
Current bid: $ 206.50


----------



## nascar fan

And how cute is this!!!!!!!!!

*Sold Out Marc by Marc Jacobs Navy Slate Violet Ikat Dress SZ 8 Ret. $328 TPF*

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Sold-Out-Marc-by-Marc-Jacobs-Navy-Slate-Violet-Ikat-Dress-SZ-8-Ret-328-TPF-/140742323806?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item20c4e56e5e
Starting bid:  $75
BIN:  $99.99


----------



## nascar fan

What a deal!
*Marc Jacobs Runway Collection Camel Coat & Skirt Alpaca Wool Suit SZ 6 $3500 TPF*
Starting bid:  $99.99
BIN:  $150

And this is the coat AND the skirt!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs-Runway-Collection-Camel-Coat-Skirt-Alpaca-Wool-Suit-SZ-6-3500-TPF-/140743517880?pt=US_CSA_WC_Suits&hash=item20c4f7a6b8


----------



## jun3machina

gorgeous, super rare light grey single
currently $265
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs...665?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3375092501


----------



## kateincali

Price drop on a gorgeous Lana from a super sweet PFer. A total steal at $690!
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/-Price-Reduction-Marc-Jacobs-Lana-dark-brown-/71649521


----------



## nascar fan

*This is so pretty!!!!!!!!!!   
Like New Rare Marc Jacobs Brown Python Westside Ret. $1150 Saks Exclusive TPF 

$425.00 OBO  

*http://www.bonanza.com/booths/20469/items/77835131

I remember seeing this at Saks, and I can tell you it is beautiful!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kateincali

brown python stardust small single
$449.99 BIN
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs...d-Studded-Crossbody-Handbag-New-/120905571983


----------



## kateincali

blush small iris hobo
$199 OBO
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Brand-NewMarc-Jacobs-Quilted-Small-Iris-Hobo-Bag-in-Blush-/270967028701





black patent ursula
2+ days left $79.99 no bids
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs-Black-Ursula-Bowling-Patent-Handbag-/270962007911


----------



## kateincali

XL black patent single
1 day 7 hours left $349 no bids
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWOT-MARC-J...rge-Quilted-Chain-Strap-Handbag-/380432915502





large black single
2 days 3 hours left $310 no bids $420 BIN
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-MARC-JACOBS-Black-Quilting-L-Single-Shoulder-Bag-675-/190670651309


----------



## kateincali

cute black skirt sz XS
$8 7+ hours left
http://www.ebay.com/itm/370607295686


----------



## kateincali

small gold single - some wear but the price is good
$129 BIN 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-M...old-Cross-Body-Shoulder-bag-575-/120905875862


----------



## kateincali

pink flash kelsey
$46 with bids 1+ day left
http://www.ebay.com/itm/290702923629


----------



## kateincali

black quilted harrison
$350 with bids 1+ day left
http://www.ebay.com/itm/330721762218


----------



## jun3machina

rare python embossed westside!
$260 ends in 11 hours
saks exclusive rolled handles...
http://www.ebay.com/itm/140744983857?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1426.l2649


----------



## iluvmybags

Kiki has lots of bags on sale for HALF PRICE (50% off) until Mothers Day
(some of the bags will go back to full price after that)

http://www.shopkikionline.com/web/on-sale.html

Lafayette - 337.406.0904
Baton Rouge - 225.767.9704

Quilted Mini Stam, Black w/silver hardware - $837
Baroque Large Single in Black - $510
Large Eugenie Clutch in Light Tobacco - $297
Baroque XL Single in Black & Light Tobacco w/Brass - $630


----------



## iluvmybags

More from Kiki at 50% off --

Quilted Mini Stam in Grey Rose and Brass - $837
The Crosby Perry Taupe - $836.50
Baroque Large Single in Metallic Gold - $510
Day to Night XL Single Berry - $507
Large Single in Grey Rose and Brass - $537


----------



## iluvmybags

And just a few more!

Baroque Large Single in Nude - $510
The Deluxe Wallet in Light Tobacco - $297.50
Baroque XL Single in Marine Blue and Brass - $630
Quilted Large Eugenie Clutch in Grey Rose - $297


----------



## jun3machina

vintage red sophia
BIN $125 OBO
rare color! pretty amazing condition
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs...411?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27c6598e2b


----------



## jun3machina

rare basil (?) green single
BIN $399
http://www.ebay.com/itm/261016035340?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## jun3machina

gold bow single BIN $99
http://www.ebay.com/itm/MARC-JACOBS...867?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item46036eec7b


----------



## gordomom

Q Lil Ukita in Fresh Green $214 from $428
http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/...=MARC BY MARC JACOBS&spp=1&ppp=96&sp=1&rid=19 

Q Francesca in Bordeaux $376 from $538
http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/...=MARC BY MARC JACOBS&spp=2&ppp=96&sp=1&rid=19


----------



## kateincali

metallic gold single
$129 BIN
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Marc-Jacobs-The-Single-Bronze-Shoulder-bag-575-/120910671542


----------



## kateincali

brown quilting cooper
$122.50 w/bids 1 day 15 hrs left
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs...houlder-Bag-Brown-Retail-895-00-/230785431231





jen (?)
$75 w/bids 1 day 15 hours left
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs-Jen-Belted-Satchel-Black-Retail-850-00-/230785431498


----------



## kateincali

ivory julianne
$259.99 4+ hours left
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs-Quilted-Ivory-Julianne-Stam-Satchel-Tote-Authentic-/320898775265





stam
$300 22+ hours left
http://www.ebay.com/itm/MARC-JACOBS-BEIGE-QUILTED-BAG-SNAKE-SKIN-ACCENTS-/330727396685


----------



## kateincali

teal kelsey
BIN $100
http://www.ebay.com/itm/300707715348


----------



## kateincali

i wish i lived someplace where this would be silly to own...gorgeous collection coat
$99 1 bid 4+ hours left
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs-Collection-Wool-Mohair-Tuscan-Lamb-Fur-Coat-/170835248140





black wellington fulton
$499 1 bid 5+ hours left
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-MARC-JACOBS-Wellington-Fulton-Goat-Skin-Leather-Bag-/190673922700


----------



## kateincali

vintage mbmj
$31 5+ hours left 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs-Purse-Bag-Handbag-Leather-/230786154326


----------



## kateincali

HTF mouse flats size 9
$49 1 bid 6+ hours left
http://www.ebay.com/itm/MARC-BY-MAR...ER-MOUSE-BALLET-FLATS-SIZE-9-39-/150809430739


----------



## kateincali

awesome PFer is parting with a gorgeous and hard to find, nearly new rose paradise angie - this is an amazing deal!
$156 w/bids 2 days left
http://www.ebay.com/itm/170836516745


----------



## Nikkibaby

Marc Jacobs Resort 2010 Sea Green 'The Swinger' bag!  Gorgeous and Classic!  From a wonderful tPF'er!  
Buy it Now for just $275!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/130693312708


----------



## Nikkibaby

Sold out, _rare_, new with tags Petal to the Metal Natasha in Russet!  Hot!  Another amazing deal from this great Purse Forum'er! 
$399 or BIN of $500.  
http://www.ebay.com/itm/140748446008


----------



## havana27

If anyone has been looking for the lovely color saffron, here's a Marc Jacobs Duffy Hadarrah, with gorgey lilac leather interior:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/MARC-JACOBS..._Handbags&hash=item231d1e0351#ht_10960wt_1413

Current bid at $53.
BIN $200


----------



## cinderella0087

*'Petal to the Metal - Natasha' Flap Crossbody Bag in FUCHSIA*
*$289.90 down from $438*

On sale at Nordstrom:
http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/marc-by...93985?origin=PredictiveSearch&resultback=1647


----------



## gordomom

Check out this MBMJ suede owl bag with a cute heart charm from an awesome PFer!

$10 with 4 days left or $125 BIN

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Marc-by...524?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20c56ad984


----------



## HeartMyMJs

20% OFF $100 Orders after applying coupon code MOTHER20

Not sure if this is a typo but it's only $288 for a Natasha plus 20% off

http://www.endless.com/s?ie=UTF8&no...1GA68P&asin=B006G2CKMM&ref=sr_1_11&pageCode=d


----------



## gordomom

HeartMyMJs said:
			
		

> 20% OFF $100 Orders after applying coupon code MOTHER20
> 
> Not sure if this is a typo but it's only $288 for a Natasha plus 20% off
> 
> http://www.endless.com/s?ie=UTF8&node=1288144011&pf_rd_m=AF16NM0QF9TKW&sort=relevance-fs-browse-rank&pf_rd_s=left-1&pf_rd_r=1H8HQZF26S5ZDFESWYZ1&nodes=1288144011&pf_rd_p=1364205522&pf_rd_t=101&promokeywords=P1NA72EI8JG1GA68P&pf_rd_i=sale#__ie%3DUTF8%26fromPage%3Dsearch%26sr%3D1-11%26qid%3D1336801023037%26asinTitle%3DMarc~~20by~~20Marc~~20Jacobs~~20Petal~~20To~~20The~~20Metal~~20M3121105~~20Shoulder~~20Bag~~2CSienna~~2COne~~20Size%26contextTitle%3Dsearch~~20results%26clientPageSize%3D100%26node%3D1288144011%26sort%3Drelevance-fs-browse-rank%26page%3D1%26nodes%3D1288144011%26promokeywords%3DP1NA72EI8JG1GA68P%26asin%3DB006G2CKMM%26ref%3Dsr_1_11%26pageCode%3Dd



Bummer, looks like the style # listed M3121105 is for the Ava, so maybe they used the wrong photos.  The dimensions seem to fit the Ava as well.  Wonder what you would receive...


----------



## nforemm

Piperlime has the black totally turnlock Natasha for $278

http://piperlime.gap.com/browse/product.do?cid=40500&vid=1&pid=883630&scid=883630002


----------



## vickyvictoria

HeartMyMJs said:
			
		

> 20% OFF $100 Orders after applying coupon code MOTHER20
> 
> Not sure if this is a typo but it's only $288 for a Natasha plus 20% off
> 
> http://www.endless.com/s?ie=UTF8&node=1288144011&pf_rd_m=AF16NM0QF9TKW&sort=relevance-fs-browse-rank&pf_rd_s=left-1&pf_rd_r=1H8HQZF26S5ZDFESWYZ1&nodes=1288144011&pf_rd_p=1364205522&pf_rd_t=101&promokeywords=P1NA72EI8JG1GA68P&pf_rd_i=sale#__ie%3DUTF8%26fromPage%3Dsearch%26sr%3D1-11%26qid%3D1336801023037%26asinTitle%3DMarc~~20by~~20Marc~~20Jacobs~~20Petal~~20To~~20The~~20Metal~~20M3121105~~20Shoulder~~20Bag~~2CSienna~~2COne~~20Size%26contextTitle%3Dsearch~~20results%26clientPageSize%3D100%26node%3D1288144011%26sort%3Drelevance-fs-browse-rank%26page%3D1%26nodes%3D1288144011%26promokeywords%3DP1NA72EI8JG1GA68P%26asin%3DB006G2CKMM%26ref%3Dsr_1_11%26pageCode%3Dd



Seems to only be available in Sienna, great deal!

Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## kateincali

gorgeous saffron Duffy Hadarrah from an awesome PFer
less than one day left! $93.55 w/bids $200 BIN
http://www.ebay.com/itm/MARC-JACOBS...fron-yellow-spring-2009-TPF-995-/150812361553


----------



## kateincali

vintage marc by marc jacobs - needs a bit of love
$30 3+ hours left
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs-Lavender-Leather-Purse-/180878108349


----------



## kateincali

red stam 
$265 w/bids 8 hrs left
http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-M...BAG-SATCHEL-w-DUSTBAG-1350-TAGS-/230786971181


----------



## vickyvictoria

vickyvictoria said:
			
		

> Seems to only be available in Sienna, great deal!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum



Looks like it was a typo the Sienna is 438 now, great deal yesterday!

Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## kateincali

pink huge hillier - has some wear but still a good price 
$90 OBO
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Marc-by-Marc-Jacobs-USED-Huge-Hillier-Hobo/79788309


----------



## Nikkibaby

Amazing deal on a hard to find MJ!  Lowered price... 5 hours left!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/130693312708?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## nforemm

MBMJ Mag Bag Satchel in blue for $160 BIN, looks like it's in good condition.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/MARC-BY-MAR...WH_Handbags&hash=item1e6e1c91b7#ht_500wt_1361


----------



## jun3machina

first season newsprint SASHA
$245
6 hours to go
http://www.ebay.com/itm/160798348790?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## jun3machina

cashew baby stam
$250
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Marc-Jacobs-Baby-Stam-in-Cashew-EUC-/79902053


----------



## jun3machina

red baby stam $285
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Mar...RED-EUC-9-9-5-out-of-10-BARELY-WORN-/79894313


----------



## Nikkibaby

Gorgeous Vintage Cammie.  Amazing condition. Currently $150, or $225 buy-it-now.  Such a rare and gorgeous bag.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130698023669


----------



## gordomom

MBMJ Turnlock Shine Python Embossed Crossbody in Fluoro Lime is now 50% off, $248.90 Nordstrom.com with free shipping/returns:

http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/marc-by...89?origin=category&fashionColor=&resultback=0


----------



## ashleekieu

I was at Bloomingdale's over the weekend to pre-sale for their Brown Bag sale. I was told that there were a few Marc Jacobs on sale; they were 30% than 20%. I only saw a mini stam in blue.


----------



## alouette

Black Karlie on sale at my local Nords, for around $890? iirc.
There was only one sitting on the table.  Very soft leather!


----------



## LindyLulu

Suede Quilting Luisa Shoulder Bag available on Gilt in bordeaux, brick, and espresso for $799. Orange is $879. Original price $1,495.

http://www.gilt.com/sale/women/ward...on-handbags-suede-quilting-luisa-shoulder-bag


----------



## momofgirls

Marc Jacobs Bruna $375
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-M...915?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c65779593


----------



## momofgirls

Marc Jacobs Angie
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs...146?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e6e3ccc7a


----------



## kateincali

grey bob's memphis satchel
$202.50 w/bids 23+ hours left
http://www.ebay.com/itm/270979256309


----------



## kateincali

vintage MJ needs a bit of love
$20.50 w/bids 1+ days left
http://www.ebay.com/itm/MARC-JACOBS...ATHER-DOUBLE-FLAP-PURSE-HANDBAG-/251064385309


----------



## love2shop_26

Several MJ bags on sale at Bloomingdales including Stams:
http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/...&sortBy=ORIGINAL&productsPerPage=96&!qvp=iqvp


----------



## thundercloud

for the bloomie's sale, the link shows everything, so just select "sales and offers" on the left hand side to see the items on sale.

so many cute things!


----------



## thundercloud

super cute mini black stam from a trusted tpf'r! still 2+ days to go. $299 or $375 BIN

http://www.ebay.com/itm/140756237375


----------



## thundercloud

kiki also has some MJs left at 40% off.
http://www.shopkikionline.com/web/vmchk/marc-jacobs/view-all-products.html

if you don't live in louisiana, you don't have to pay sales tax either.


----------



## Qteepiec

This was an error. They ended up sending me an Ava. Customer Service was kind enough to honor the mistake this one time and next day aired me a Natasha. Reading the feedback on the website, Endless did this to at least 2 other customers.  LOVE my bag! $257!!!



HeartMyMJs said:


> 20% OFF $100 Orders after applying coupon code MOTHER20
> 
> Not sure if this is a typo but it's only $288 for a Natasha plus 20% off
> 
> http://www.endless.com/s?ie=UTF8&no...1GA68P&asin=B006G2CKMM&ref=sr_1_11&pageCode=d


----------



## betrbagthanher

http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=280888348142&index=7&nav=SEARCH&nid=78928241740 Marc Jacobs satchel


----------



## jun3machina

rare pink satin single dee dee NWT
BIN $190
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/NWT...eather-Crossbody-Dee-Dee-Ret-895-TPF/81183815


----------



## Cityfashionista

Pre-owned Authentic Marc Jacobs Stam Bag - Black 
Start price $399

From a lovely tPfer 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Pre-owned-A..._WH_Handbags&hash=item27c76c8ad9#ht_500wt_922


----------



## Cityfashionista

Another beautiful find from the same awesome TPFer

Pre-owned Authentic Marc Jacobs Bag - Black and Gray start price is only $150

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Pre-owned-A..._WH_Handbags&hash=item27c76c991d#ht_500wt_922


----------



## Cityfashionista

Another find from the same tPfer 

EUC Authentic Marc Jacobs Ursula Bag - Patent leather start price is only $349

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Pre-owned-A..._WH_Handbags&hash=item27c76c991d#ht_500wt_922


----------



## Cityfashionista

Pre-owned Authentic Marc Jacobs Blake Bag - metallic gold $229

Same tPfer. She's unloading some great deals

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Pre-owned-A..._WH_Handbags&hash=item27c76cb341#ht_500wt_922


----------



## kateincali

green bruna
$265 w/bids 1+ hours left
http://www.ebay.com/itm/MARC-JACOBS-BRUNA-QUILTED-BELTED-TOTE-SATCHEL-HANDBAG-GREEN-/380441728930





fluo yellow venetia
$153.89 w/bids 2+ hours left
http://www.ebay.com/itm/MARC-JACOBS-HANDBAG-FLUO-YELLOW-LEATHER-VERY-GOOD-CONDITION-/390421926680


----------



## kateincali

this seller has some seriously cheap mbmj jewelry ending in the next few hours. most is NWT and currently under $10

st. marks
$247.50 w/bids 1 day left
http://www.ebay.com/itm/270982880547


----------



## kateincali

nwt teal hillier
$127.50 w/bids 23+ hours left
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251069159512


----------



## gordomom

Both in Ivory

Singapore Clutch $659
http://www.gilt.com/sale/women/whit...ection-handbags-black-orchid-singapore-clutch
Bamboo Shoulder Bag $849


----------



## kateincali

kirsten bowler
$99.99 w/a bid 3+ hours left
http://www.ebay.com/itm/MARC-JACOBS-HANDBAG-/170848073332


----------



## kateincali

metallic gold single
$99 no bids 23+ hours left
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-M...old-Cross-Body-Shoulder-bag-575-/251069839566


----------



## MERDE

faith_ann said:


> nwt teal hillier
> $127.50 w/bids 23+ hours left
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/251069159512



I am SO sad this seller doesn't ship to Canada. I want a Hillier in this colour SO badly.


----------



## PurseLoveSF

Amaaazing sale on Net-a-Porter right now... lots of MJ and MbMJ (hurry before everything sells out!)

http://www.net-a-porter.com/Shop/Sale/Bags/All?viewall=on

There's an amazing yellow Single , a hot-pink little Baroque Single, a nude Cooper, lots of MbMJ including a couple of Natashas, a Hillier... all with a big fat percentage off!  Ugh, I so do not need this right now....


----------



## MERDE

PurseLoveSF said:


> Amaaazing sale on Net-a-Porter right now... lots of MJ and MbMJ (hurry before everything sells out!)
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/Shop/Sale/Bags/All?viewall=on
> 
> There's an amazing yellow Single , a hot-pink little Baroque Single, a nude Cooper, lots of MbMJ including a couple of Natashas, a Hillier... all with a big fat percentage off!  Ugh, I so do not need this right now....



Yes here's the links to the Hillier and Francesca. Great prices

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/189245

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/189246


----------



## angelnyc89

MJ: http://www.net-a-porter.com/Shop/Sale/Designers/Marc_Jacobs

MbMJ: http://www.net-a-porter.com/Shop/Sale/Designers/Marc_by_Marc_Jacobs?viewall=on


----------



## MERDE

Just noticed there are a bunch of acessories on sale too!


----------



## Nikkibaby

Some great deals on _amazing _bags from a trusted tPF'er...

Rare MJ Mika retail $1750
BIN price $499.99, or offer





New Purple Stardust Single, retail $550
BIN $299





NWT Pink Dee Dee--studded, retail $895
BIN $195


----------



## nycgal88

Marc Jacobs Multiopocket 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/19068677739...LX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649#ht_500wt_1202


----------



## amag520

Marc Jacobs Hobo: $268 Teal/Blue
http://rochelle-rochelle.com/handbag-and-accessories/marc-jacobs-hobo.html

Marc By Marc Jacobs Natasha Hobo: $234 Black
http://rochelle-rochelle.com/handbag-and-accessories/marc-by-marc-jacobs-natasha-hobo.html

Marc Jacobs Nappa Lil Lissy Hobo: $212 Magenta/Purple
http://rochelle-rochelle.com/handbag-and-accessories/marc-jacobs-nappy-lil-lissy-hobo-msrp-377.html


----------



## iluvmybags

*Marc Jacobs Collection Stores* -- Men, Women & Little Marc - Resort & S/S Clothing & Shoes have been reduced 40%

*Marc by Marc Jacobs *-- Resort and S/S Shoes are reduced 40%


----------



## chavezslp

Is this bag authentic? Thanks!!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120921728116#ht_500wt_951


----------



## preppy_in_pink

chavezslp said:


> Is this bag authentic? Thanks!!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120921728116#ht_500wt_951



I think this goes in the "Authenticate This" thread http://forum.purseblog.com/marc-jac...lease-read-rules-suggested-format-693652.html


----------



## kateincali

metallic gold quilted bow single from a super sweet PFer
BIN $135
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs-Metallic-Gold-Quilted-Leather-Bow-Single-Crossbody-/120926665572


----------



## chavezslp

preppy_in_pink said:


> I think this goes in the "Authenticate This" thread http://forum.purseblog.com/marc-jac...lease-read-rules-suggested-format-693652.html



Thank you!


----------



## iluvmybags

iluvmybags said:
			
		

> Marc Jacobs Collection Stores -- Men, Women & Little Marc - Resort & S/S Clothing & Shoes have been reduced 40%
> 
> Marc by Marc Jacobs -- Resort and S/S Shoes are reduced 40%



Use Code SS12PRIVATE40 to receive the discount on the website


----------



## gordomom

Hey ladies - this awesome PFer has some great & HTF items!  Just reduced prices too!  Don't know if I can keep my hands off the DeeDee!


http://www.ebay.com/itm/PRICE-DROP-...WH_Handbags&hash=item20c63ff9df#ht_6614wt_922

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Marc-Ja...WH_Handbags&hash=item1e6ebbab6c#ht_4791wt_922


----------



## gordomom

MJ Orchid Clutch in Coral or Bordeaux on Gilt for $639 from $1195.  I also received a 25% off promo code:  GET25NOW that you can try.  Not sure if it's limited to my account because there is a redemption button to click, but feel free to try it!

http://www.gilt.com/sale/women/reds...-collection-handbags-black-orchid-pave-clutch

Enjoy!


----------



## jun3machina

icy petrol cammie $149
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251075475579?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## jun3machina

yoox has some sweet markdowns and new fall 2011 items:
baby stam in houndstooth
 $319
http://www.yoox.com/item/YOOX/MARC+...3FD17CD7/rr/1/cod10/45172975CM/sts/sr_women80





houndstooth/pony bag
$350
http://www.yoox.com/item/YOOX/MARC+...3FD17CD7/rr/1/cod10/45172974IF/sts/sr_women80





garbo bag
$375
http://www.yoox.com/item/YOOX/MARC+...3FD17CD7/rr/1/cod10/45172986SK/sts/sr_women80





dot clutch
$398
http://www.yoox.com/item/YOOX/MARC+...3FD17CD7/rr/1/cod10/45177111DK/sts/sr_women80


----------



## dbeth

Just returned a yellow mini Stam to Nordstrom fashion valley in San Diego. This one has slight scuffing to the bottom corners--- Kindof like it might have been used. I think it was $829 with 40% off.


----------



## pookybear

MbMJ Petal to the Metal Sasha in Black from a wonderful PFer!
_Discontinued and extremely difficult to find in such pristine condition!!_

Currently at $325 with 1+ days to go
http://www.ebay.com/itm/130708692301


----------



## thundercloud

still some MJ and MBMJ bags on the dept store sites:

Neiman Marcus

Extra Loyallist points right now, so you can easily earn more $25 reward cards.
Bloomie's

SFA - Shoes & handbags:
Saks

bergdorf:
BG


----------



## kateincali

silver cammie
$59.99 1 day 13 hours to go
http://www.ebay.com/itm/360466098156


----------



## jun3machina

fluo orange frog clutch
 BIN $99
http://www.ebay.com/itm/MARC-JACOBS...296?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f18e2c880


----------



## nascar fan

*NWT Marc Jacobs Resort 2008 Fuchsia Too Pocket 
$215!!!!!!!!*
From one of our loved tpf'ers


http://www.bonanza.com/listings/NWT-Marc-Jacobs-Resort-2008-Fuchsia-Too-Pocket-Ret-850-TPF/82800187


----------



## nascar fan

And from the same tpf'er:
*Marc Jacobs Pink Resort 2008 Palais Royal Jen 
$215 *


http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Marc-Jacobs-Pink-Resort-2008-Palais-Royal-Jen-Ret-825-TPF/82742053


----------



## kateincali

gorgeous russet voyage satchel from one of the best PFers around
$51 w/bids 1 day 16 hours left
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-by-Marc-Jacobs-Voyage-Satchel-russet-fall-2011-498-TPF-/150838824330


----------



## iluvmybags

Marc Jacobs and MbyMJ stores have gone to second markdown  (70% off) - 
Use the code SS12PRIVATE70 to get the discount online
(Free Shipping on all orders over $150)

(no bags are included in the sale and MbyMJ clothing is also excluded)


----------



## Nikkibaby

Beautiful NWT Marine Blue Baroque Single, retail $795, currently $96! (or bin of $545)  100% Authentic from a lovely tPF'er. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/221050179114?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## AbbytheBT

This will be the Nordstrom's 2012 Anniversary Sale MJ Bag: Debbie at $464.90 instead of $695


----------



## AbbytheBT

And this Karlie bag also featured in the Nordie 2012 Anni catalog:


----------



## Melly

AbbytheBT said:


> This will be the Nordstrom's 2012 Anniversary Sale MJ Bag: Debbie at $464.90 instead of $695





AbbytheBT said:


> And this Karlie bag also featured in the Nordie 2012 Anni catalog:



Ummm aren't these the bags from last year's Anniversary Sale? Or am I confused?


----------



## Nikkibaby

nascar fan said:


> *NWT Marc Jacobs Resort 2008 Fuchsia Too Pocket
> $215!!!!!!!!*
> From one of our loved tpf'ers
> 
> 
> http://www.bonanza.com/listings/NWT-Marc-Jacobs-Resort-2008-Fuchsia-Too-Pocket-Ret-850-TPF/82800187





nascar fan said:


> And from the same tpf'er:
> *Marc Jacobs Pink Resort 2008 Palais Royal Jen
> $215 *
> 
> 
> http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Marc-Jacobs-Pink-Resort-2008-Palais-Royal-Jen-Ret-825-TPF/82742053


And... lowered prices!  
Both are $199, awesome deal!


----------



## gordomom

The adorable DeeDee is back and only at $33 with only 2+ days left!!  So tempting...and this friendly PFer also has lovely MBMJ jewelry listed!!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Marc-Ja...029?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20c73189ed


----------



## AbbytheBT

Melly said:


> Ummm aren't these the bags from last year's Anniversary Sale? Or am I confused?


Melly's right -- :shame::shame:  My bad -- Here's a link to the MJ from this year's catalog: Quilted XL Single for 665.90 and Quilted Zip Clutch for 283.90  both in Black, available beginning July 11 to cardholders.
https://docs.google.com/viewer?pid=...3f6860288531dc6a547f&a=bi&pagenumber=8&w=2000


----------



## kateincali

angie
$275 BIN
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs-Paradise-Leather-Angie-Studded-Purse-Bag-Rare-/320935039244






pink frog clutch
$120 w/a big 5+ hours left
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-MARC-J...-Wrist-Bag-Purse-CLUTCH-HANDBAG-/350576262785


----------



## kateincali

orange fluo pttm natasha
$199.99 w/bid 1+ hours left
http://www.ebay.com/itm/MARC-BY-MAR...tal-Natasha-Flap-Cross-Body-Bag-/251092884151


----------



## nascar fan

*delete*


----------



## angelnyc89

Nordstrom MbMJ: http://shop.nordstrom.com/c/sale-wo...e&lastfilter=brand&sizeFinderId=0&segmentId=0


----------



## nascar fan

MJ boutiques - 70% off select bags.  I have pics from 2 different boutiques, but they are huge and will not upload.

Sullivans, a white Carmine, Resort Optic Tote (very cute!), makeup bags, etc, some from the Crosby line.


----------



## lovemelon

Im really interested in the Carmine! Can you send me a pic?


----------



## nascar fan

How cute is this???!!!!!  
And from one of our own!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/140783535787

Current bid is $41.  
15 hours left.


----------



## kateincali

cute retro mbmj skirt sz 8 
$19.99 7 hrs left
http://www.ebay.com/itm/110904148051


----------



## iluvmybags

nascar fan said:


> MJ boutiques - 70% off select bags.  I have pics from 2 different boutiques, but they are huge and will not upload.
> 
> Sullivans, a white Carmine, Resort Optic Tote (very cute!), makeup bags, etc, some from the Crosby line.



Here are some of the bags & clutches on sale, as well as the message from the MJ store as to what's included




> Here are the bags we have in the store that are part of sale. Like I mentioned on the phone, they're primary Spring runway bags and exotics. Let me know if you want any details on any of them!
> 
> Thanks,
> Andrew Spena
> Marc Jacobs Collection
> Chicago - Store 025
> PH - 312.649.7260
> FAX - 312.649.7262


----------



## iluvmybags

iluvmybags said:
			
		

> Here are some of the bags & clutches on sale, as well as the message from the MJ store as to what's included



A couple more not pictured earlier


----------



## Mad about Bags

Authentic, very rare Hudson in the most gorgeous teal colour. Fully lined in leather  $850 or Best Offer. Seller ships International 

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Very-Rar..._Handbags&hash=item4ab954ad18#ht_16573wt_1026


----------



## gordomom

Gilt's 4th of July sale...Further markdowns on the Black Orchid Pave Clutch in Coral $449 (from $1195) and the Black Orchid Bamboo Shoulder Bag $649 in Ivory (from$1495).  Free shipping using Gilt Mobile too.  

Love the pockets!

http://www.gilt.com/sale/women/amer...-collection-handbags-black-orchid-pave-clutch

http://www.gilt.com/sale/women/amer...ion-handbags-black-orchid-bamboo-shoulder-bag


----------



## iluvmybags

R06 Sweet Punk Pouchette, Fluro Orange - gently used
Currently $149.99
$200 BIN
4+ days to go

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs...208?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2ebfde1cb0


----------



## sdkitty

NR san diego has (as of a couple of hrs ago, July 4 12:30) a black MJ collection bag with silver HW, refurbished, looked perfect for $399 - compare at $1350.
Not sure of the name but it was quilted leather similar to paradise rio w/o the pocket in front.  Double handles.


----------



## sdkitty

sdkitty said:


> NR san diego has (as of a couple of hrs ago, July 4 12:30) a black MJ collection bag with silver HW, refurbished, looked perfect for $399 - compare at $1350.
> Not sure of the name but it was quilted leather similar to paradise rio w/o the pocket in front. Double handles.


 
Bag I  saw was Tribeca - probably gone by now although no one seemed to be interested in it when I was there


----------



## angelnyc89

Marc Jacobs Dark Grey Paradise Kate FA'10 (from a pfer)





http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs...WH_Handbags&hash=item4d02ba06ac#ht_1614wt_125


----------



## angelnyc89

NM Midday Dash!

MARC by Marc Jacobs Werdie Clear-Overlay Tote

was $258 now $129

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/p/MARC-...&index=4&cmCat=cat000000cat8900735cat21000740


----------



## angelnyc89

MARC by Marc Jacobs Herman Twill Shorts

Original:$228.00
Midday Dash:$79.00

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/p/MARC-...&index=1&cmCat=cat000000cat8900735cat21000740


----------



## angelnyc89

MbMJ @ NM up to 65% off!

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/etempla...d=src_Sale+Silo+Updated+Page&_requestid=20098


----------



## iluvmybags

TJMaxx Countryside, IL
708/354-5113

Quilted Manhattan in Black
(S12, original price $1295)

$799.99 (incl. tag, sleeper, care cards)


----------



## angelnyc89

^ Wow what an awesome deal! I never see MJ or MbMJ in NYC ...

Marc Jacobs Satchel - Whitney
ORIG $1,295.00
SALE $906.50  

http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/product/marc-jacobs-satchel-whitney?ID=601925


----------



## Nikkibaby

New Petal to the Metal Natasha in Flouro Orange
$315 on Bonanza--From a great PF'er! 
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/New-Marc-by-Marc-Jacobs-Petal-to-the-Metal-Fluoro-Orange-Natasha-Ret-438-TPF/84711377


----------



## angelnyc89

http://www.marcjacobs.com//marc-jac...utm_content=ss12bags&utm_campaign=cwa70sale01


There are only a few.


----------



## Alberta Mommy

This is the one I love from Endless.com this site is awesome for sales!
http://www.endless.com/s/ref=topnav...bs+fran&asin=B005QJAQUO&ref=sr_1_3&pageCode=d


----------



## Frugalfinds

There are a couple of bags and wallets (MJ and MBMJ) in Nordstrom's Anniversary Sale (cardholders can buy as of today, and everyone else as of June 20 (ish?) ).


----------



## angelnyc89

Saks Consolidation Sale

MbMJ & MJ: http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/sear...s=P_306418048_sort&N=1553 306418048+1614+1754


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Tons of new shipment of MbMJ at Nordstrom Rack in Brea, Ca.  My mom got the Francesca in Bordeaux for $219.90!


----------



## Luv n bags

Nordys Anniversary sale has the Karlie in petal, navy and black for $933.xx.  Also, the quilted zip wallet in the same colors for $283.xx.  I believe cardholders can purchase now and the sale will be open to the public next week.

Some nice MBMJ bags and ipad cases are on sale (I don't know the style names).


----------



## kateincali

NWT Marc By Marc Jacobs Totally Turnlock Leather Zip Wallet Winter White M303545 from a sweet PFer
$43 with bids $99.99 BIN 1 day 9 hours left
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Marc-By...Zip-Wallet-Winter-White-M303545-/110913792129


----------



## nascar fan

*Marc Jacobs Black Sweet Punk Stud Resort 2006 Flats SZ 39.5 US 8.5 $595*
And from one of our own lovely MJ TPFers!

Current bid is $26.09!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/140798909636


----------



## greenpixie

Yellow mini Stam at Nordstrom Rack South Coast Plaza - marked down to $399.  They'll ship for a nominal fee, I believe, if you are not local.

901 South Coast Drive
Costa Mesa, CA 92626
714.751.5901


----------



## CoutureGirly

greenpixie said:
			
		

> Yellow mini Stam at Nordstrom Rack South Coast Plaza - marked down to $399.  They'll ship for a nominal fee, I believe, if you are not local.
> 
> 901 South Coast Drive
> Costa Mesa, CA 92626
> 714.751.5901



Pixie, I was just there today too. Keep in mind ladies the Stam has a small knick on the frame of the bag. I was tempted to buy it myself


----------



## Ljlj

*Marc by Marc Jacobs Petal to the Metal Rust Sasha 1st Season Paisley Lining* from a great tPFer!

Current bid is $132.50. 2 days 17 hours left. Buy it Now price of $550.00


http://www.ebay.com/itm/140802094722


----------



## kateincali

Silver Vegas at San Diego mission valley Nordstrom Rack 
$449.97

View attachment 1805402


----------



## gordomom

Yoox is have a sale.  Here's an example of the MJ selection:

http://www.yoox.com/mobile/home.asp...textsearch/Marc Jacobs/gender/D/toll/P/ipp/10


----------



## kateincali

gorgeous black crossbody cecilia from a great PFer
$300 w/bids 2 days 10 hours to go
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Marc-Jacobs-Cecilia-Handbag-Black-Leather-Crossbody-/170883601791


----------



## BONYTT

Has anyone knows this online store called Ekseption.es I'm from Europe and this shop is located to Spain does anyone knows this online store? Or had anyone purchase anything in this store? I just purchased 2 Marc Jacobs bag because it's on sale plus it has free shipping all over Europe. Thanks hope for a response.


----------



## Nikkibaby

So cute, NWT Marc Jacobs Lucky Love Frog Bag.  $61 w/ bids.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Marc-Jacobs-FA08-Lucky-Love-Grey-Frog-Shoulder-Bag-Clutch-Ret-550-TPF-/140810069330?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20c8ef2552


----------



## Dee.

MJ trish bowler for under $300!

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/GORRRGEOUS-L...WH_Handbags&hash=item3f1a758a58#ht_786wt_1037


----------



## kateincali

seriously gorgeous coral stam from one of the best PFers around. this colour isn't easy to find!
$825
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Marc-Jacobs-Stam-Coral-/86793117


----------



## kateincali

really lovely dark brown lana from a PFer
$750 OBO
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Marc-Jacobs-Lana-dark-brown-retail-1750-/71649521


----------



## nascar fan

*Rare Marc Jacobs Fall 2009 Black Studded Stardust Beat Bag Single Ret. $1150 TPF*
48 hrs and current bid is $105!!!  
http://www.ebay.com/itm/140811894245


----------



## kateincali

great price on a firebird rio
$395 BIN
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Marc-Jacobs-Firebird-Rio/87114847


----------



## kateincali

current resort season black stam from a truster PFer
$995 BIN 
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Mar...t-collection-full-size-retail-1-395-/87226889


----------



## IceCap11

Spotted on 08/06/12 at the Off Saks at Fashion Outlets, Niagara Falls:

MBMJ (with extra 30% off)

several large Hayley totes in dark and light blue
1 red vogayeur shoulder flap
1 espresso Petal to the Metal bag (single bird on front), long straps with one hand strap
laptop sleeves
nylon tote bags
Barneys outlet in same mall had some more MBMJ bags, satchel style and one Petal to the Metal wallet in rust/orangey colour.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Luisa suede quilted bag for $479 at gilt.com


----------



## gordomom

Little MJ Cammie cream crossbody, $300 (altered/refinished) and MBMJ pretty nylon backpack in Kava $100 @ Nordstrom Rack Tanasbourne (Portland OR area)


----------



## kateincali

gordomom said:
			
		

> Little MJ Cammie cream crossbody, $300 (altered/refinished) and MBMJ pretty nylon backpack in Kava $100 @ Nordstrom Rack Tanasbourne (Portland OR area)



Retail of a large cammie is $595, not the $1195 on the NR tag. Just a sidenote because it bugs me when stores do this so it seems like more of a deal.


----------



## gordomom

faith_ann said:
			
		

> Retail of a large cammie is $595, not the $1195 on the NR tag. Just a sidenote because it bugs me when stores do this so it seems like more of a deal.



Thanks Faith!!


----------



## nascar fan

70% off sale 
www.marcjacobs.com
Promo code SS12PRIVATE70
mj and mbmj
(shoes and RTW only)


----------



## PurseLoveSF

'09 NWOT Black Stam for *$495* from a GREAT seller/TPFer!

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Marc-Jacobs-Black-STAM-bag-NWOT-QUICK-SALE-/88332287

Also, pink/violet Stam EUC also for $495!:

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Marc-Jacobs-Stam-in-PINK-Violet-EUC-Rare-color-/87909639


----------



## kateincali

gorgeous and rare saffron Kari from a trusted PFer
start price: $449 BIN: $599
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs-KARI-Quilted-Satchel-in-Saffron-/251134745870


----------



## ShoobieDoobie

Check barneyswarehouse.com for MJ apparel, shoes and accessories 50-85% off.


----------



## kateincali

nwt silver bow single
$125.39 with one bid, 1 day 18 hours left
http://www.ebay.com/itm/261083221317


----------



## kateincali

black ginger
$125 start price $250 BIN no bids 14+ hours left
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs-Laquered-Black-Leather-Quilting-Ginger-Shoulder-Chain-bag-clutch-/160864670329


----------



## BONYTT

faith_ann said:


> great price on a firebird rio
> $395 BIN
> http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Marc-Jacobs-Firebird-Rio/87114847
> item is sold what a :shame:


----------



## Nikkibaby

Rare Petal to the Metal Sasha--**larger than the Natasha.  Marc by Marc Jacobs.  Beautiful _Rust _color, perfect for fall!
BIN on Bonanza $575 or best offer.  Great condition, from a trusted PF'er.

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Marc-by-Marc-Jacobs-Petal-to-the-Metal-Rust-Sasha-1st-Season-Paisley-Lining-TPF/88393491


----------



## nascar fan

*Very rare and beautiful bag from one of our beloved tpf'ers!


Rare Limited Edition Marc Jacobs Croc Stamped Stones Peanut Bag (Retail $2350)  	 
$750 obo*
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Rar...amped-Stones-Peanut-Bag-Ret-2350-TPF/88474509


----------



## kateincali

ivory patchwork stam
$249.99 Start $399.99 BIN
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs-Stam-hand-bag-purse-tote-large-sachel-/180958228878


----------



## kateincali

softy tobo
$10 Start $50 BIN 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-By-Marc-Jacobs-Softy-Tobo-Bag-/271042963430





small polina
$200 OBO
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Marc-Jacobs-Small-Polina-Hobo-Handbag-/261087366887


----------



## kateincali

black classic q little ukita
$150 BIN
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs-Classic-Q-Little-Ukita-Satchel-Black-448-/190718178420


----------



## kateincali

leather lined swagger tote
$250 1 bid 9 hours left
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs-Swagger-Handbag-/290764128185


----------



## gordomom

This gorgeous 1st season Sasha (in Rust with paisley lining and lamb leather ) from a sweet PF'er is also on EBay with just over 2 days remaining!


----------



## gordomom

Nordies sale!!  50% off MBMJ bags including the fluoro orange PTTM Natasha!!  Free shipping too!

http://shop.nordstrom.com/sr?keywor...and (saleflag:2 or saleflag:4 or saleflag:16)


----------



## kateincali

purple pleated bowler
$140 1 bid 2 hours to go
http://www.ebay.com/itm/110938103164


----------



## angelnyc89

NM Midday Dash!
Marc Jacobs Baxter Crossbody Bag Original:$795.00 Midday Dash:$477.00

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/p/Marc-...index=43&cmCat=cat000000cat8900735cat21000740


----------



## oxlivhopexo

this is a steal.
Marc Jacobs Robert Shopper.
Retails for $2250 Bids are at $325.
Ends in 9 hours.
not my auction.




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs-Black-Silver-Leather-Quilt-Frog-Lg-Shoulder-Bag-Tote-Purse-Handbag-/110940531980?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19d4922d0c


----------



## kateincali

pretty ribbon lined cement natasha from a trusted PFer
http://www.ebay.com/itm/170901141078
$107.50 w/bids 2 days left


----------



## suzielovesCTs

MBMJ Francesca in hazelnut on Zappos for $376 vs. $538
http://m.zappos.com/marc-by-marc-jacobs-classic-q-francesca-hazelnut


----------



## sneezz

http://m.nordstrom.com/Search/Results?keyword=marc%20by%20marc%20jacobs%20sale&type=keyword&category=s6000259&instoreavailability=false&filter=1&sizefinderid=0&origin=PredictiveSearch

http://m.nordstrom.com/Search/Results?keyword=marc%20by%20marc%20jacobs%20sale&type=keyword&category=s6001121&instoreavailability=false&filter=1&sizefinderid=0&origin=PredictiveSearch


----------



## angelnyc89

A few MJ's at a Beyond the Rack event:

Marc Jacobs Mini Danger Shoulder Bag in Navy $499

Marc Jacobs Small Siri Satchel in Beige $999

Marc Jacobs The Firebird Shoulder Bag In Brown $999


----------



## kateincali

paradise janice
$159.99 w/a bid 6+ hrs left
http://www.ebay.com/itm/380465844340


----------



## Frugalfinds

faith_ann said:


> paradise janice
> $159.99 w/a bid 6+ hrs left
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/380465844340



I wish I saw this yesterday


----------



## Nikkibaby

Great deal on MJ collection Leather pants, retail $700, buy-it-now $70.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs-Collection-RTW-Brown-Leather-Pants-Jeans-SZ-4-Ret-700-TPF-/140839041777?pt=US_CSA_WC_Pants&hash=item20caa93af1


----------



## Nikkibaby

Marc by Marc Jacobs Shimmer Stripe Crop Sweater.  $39.99 w/no bids, or bin of $50.  From a lovely PF'er. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Marc-by-Marc-Jacobs-Rudy-Shimmer-Stripe-Violet-Cropped-Sweater-SZ-M-Ret-298-/140843321765?pt=US_CSA_WC_Sweaters&hash=item20caea89a5


----------



## kateincali

patchwork midnight blue eugenie
$99.99 w/a bid 3+ hours left
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs...utch-Midnight-Blue-NEW-MUST-SEE-/130759867530





bronze quilted convertible
$204.83 w/bids reserve not met $400 BIN 7 hours left
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs...tible-2-55-Style-Purse-Tote-NWT-/230846859901


----------



## kateincali

cartoon paisley satin rage bag
$299 BIN
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-MARC-JACOBS-Cartoon-Paisley-RAGE-Handbag-650-/390390600120


----------



## Nikkibaby

Hot Marc Jacobs 'Fire Red' Multipocket/ Two-pocket.  Beautiful bag, at just $199 buy-it-now, from a trusted Pf'er.  
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Rare-Marc-Jacobs-Glossy-Fire-Red-Resort-2008-Large-Too-Pocket-Multi-Pocket-795/90119545


----------



## kateincali

green totally turnlock tobo
start $99 BIN $109
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-M...nlock-Green-Leather-Bag-Hobo-XL-/261096169747


----------



## Mad about Bags

Marc Jacobs Blue Quilted Bruna 
BIN: $575 or best offer. 
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Marc-Jac...238?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35bfae32e6
Seller ships International


----------



## Mad about Bags

More from the same seller 

Marc Jacobs Violet Quilted Bruna
BIN: $475 or best offer
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Marc-Jac...367?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35bfae086f

Marc Jacobs Black Garbo Greta Flap Shoulder Bag
BIN: $595 or best offer
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Marc-Jac...350?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35bfae46de


----------



## Mad about Bags

Hard to find Sofi Bag in two different colour 

Marc Jacobs Peanut Calf Leather Sofi *Suede Lining*
BIN: $275 or best offer
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Marc-Jac...785?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35bfae19b1

Marc Jacobs Bordeaux Calf Leather Sofi *Suede Lining*
BIN: $275 or best offer
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Marc-Jac...493?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35bfae282d


----------



## yussi

Gorgeousness! (I don't know the name)
BIN: $600 OBO
http://www.ebay.com/itm/18097046435...LX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649#ht_716wt_1343


----------



## yussi

There is also a REENA in LAVENDER (from the same ebay seller)
bid at: 102
http://www.ebay.com/itm/18096702399...LX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649#ht_707wt_1343


----------



## Frugalfinds

Sequin Stam on The Outnet

http://www.theoutnet.com/product/105728


----------



## iluvmybags

Any MJ lovers in the Chicago area?
TJMaxx in Countryside had this Manhattan bag for $899 (I think the color is called "Tobacco")


Plainfield Road & 55th Street, just west of LaGrange Road
(708) 354-5113
(sorry, they don't do charge sends )


----------



## gordomom

Looks to be in awesome condition and from a great PFer!!

Only $56 with only 1 day 21 hours left!!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/140847580401


----------



## Dee.

Hillier hobo in Dandelion EUC
one bid at $179

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Marc-Marc-Ja...WH_Handbags&hash=item35bfc1f1d7#ht_500wt_1288


----------



## kateincali

vintage suede marc by marc jacobs
$12.00 w/bids 1+ hours left
http://www.ebay.com/itm/MARC-JACOBS...with-Dust-Bag-Great-Fall-Colors-/221123198138


----------



## nascar fan

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Rar...-the-Metal-Natasha-Ribbon-Lining-TPF/90587275
*Rare 1st Season Marc Jacobs Black Petal to the Metal Natasha Ribbon Lining TPF
 $400.00 *


----------



## kateincali

pink denim MP
$61 w/bids 5+ hrs left
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs...Strap-Medium-Hobo-Handbag-Purse-/330792662683


----------



## iluvmybags

TJMaxx Countryside, IL
tel: (708)354-5113

Carnaby, $449 (originally $1595)
Petal Dana, blue $799 (originally $2200)

They also still have the Manhattan in Tobacco which is a gorgeous bag/color! (see pic above)

(sorry to say, TJMaxx does not do charge sends, so you either have to live locally or know someone who can get it for you)


----------



## Nikkibaby

Rare First Season Petal to the Metal Natasha-- $150 w/ bids or $450 bin.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rare-1st-Season-Marc-Jacobs-Black-Petal-to-the-Metal-Natasha-Ribbon-Lining-TPF-/140852864125?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20cb7c247d


----------



## Ljlj

From a trusted tPFer,

*Marc Jacobs Lavender Pink Calfskin Patent Trim Fall 2005 Selma*

http://www.ebay.com/itm/140854636288

Bid starts at $150. *BIN: $185*. Perfect for Fall!!!


----------



## polarfizz

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs...Handbags&hash=item1e72735067&autorefresh=true

Thanks in advance =)


----------



## islandgirl76

polarfizz said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs...Handbags&hash=item1e72735067&autorefresh=true
> 
> Thanks in advance =)


Here's the right thread  This one is for sales/finds
http://forum.purseblog.com/marc-jac...lease-read-rules-suggested-format-693652.html


----------



## kateincali

large beige single
$300 BIN
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs-Large-Quilted-Single-Beige-/251155865441


----------



## kateincali

rosen (?)
$189 no bids 2+ hours left
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs-bag-pre-owed-100-Authentic-/280968638955


----------



## kateincali

R11 Paradise Rio in Bordeaux
$325 1 bid 6+ hours left
http://www.ebay.com/itm/MARC-JACOBS-R11-Paradise-Rio-in-Bordeaux-with-gold-hardware-/160887032621


----------



## kateincali

fringe bag
$200 w/bids 8+ hours left
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs...-Large-with-Original-Dust-Cover-/120988022353


----------



## Nikkibaby

Rare and gorgeous MJ Collection Courtney hobo $43 w/ bids or $325 bin.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/140855303763?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1426.l2649&autorefresh=true


----------



## Nikkibaby

Nikkibaby said:
			
		

> Rare and gorgeous MJ Collection Courtney hobo $43 w/ bids or $325 bin.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/140855303763?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1426.l2649&autorefresh=true



Wrong link!
http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=140855303763&index=1&nav=SEARCH&nid=93487348233


----------



## kateincali

small gold crossbody single
$100 with a bid 1 day left
http://www.ebay.com/itm/120987387136


----------



## jailnurse93

Listing: MARC BY MARC JACOBS Dark Purple Leather Standard Supply Satchel Handbag
Item Number: 380477558910 
Seller: linda*s***stuff
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/MARC-BY-MAR...910?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item58963ad07e

Thank you in advance! I've so been wanting one of these!  I adore this color!  I was going to buy new in black; had been saving for it but my poor little old dog is very sick and my vet bills are sky high already.


----------



## jailnurse93

jailnurse93 said:


> Listing: MARC BY MARC JACOBS Dark Purple Leather Standard Supply Satchel Handbag
> Item Number: 380477558910
> Seller: linda*s***stuff
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/MARC-BY-MAR...910?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item58963ad07e
> 
> Thank you in advance! I've so been wanting one of these! I adore this color! I was going to buy new in black; had been saving for it but my poor little old dog is very sick and my vet bills are sky high already.


 
Sorry!  I do not know if this is authentic or not!  I posted in the wrong thread.


----------



## gordomom

Check out this gorgeous pink Selma from a super sweet PFer!!  Love the patent trim and drawstring detail! 

Only $4 with 2+ days to go or $150 BIN!!! 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs...244?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20cbc3d09c


----------



## kateincali

gorgeous and hard to find navy blue mercer black from a trusted PFer
$86 w/bids BIN $249.99 1 day 21 hrs to go
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rare-Marc-Jacobs-Blake-Navy-Royal-Blue-TPF-/170915948347


----------



## jun3machina

rare black garbo clutch, awesome PFer!!
BIN $495 obo
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs...350?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35bfae46de


----------



## Frugalfinds

Nordstrom.com currently has several MBMJ bags on sale.


----------



## gordomom

How about this beauty?  Love the colors!!  From a great PFer no less

MBMJ Pink Snow Bunting Donna Save the Birds Tote
http://www.ebay.com/itm/140860748889

$39.99 with 4+ days left and no bids!!


----------



## kateincali

super cute Vermillion Leather Baby Devon 
$45 1+ day 11 hours to go
http://www.ebay.com/itm/170916999602


----------



## kateincali

Black Marc by Marc Jacobs Dr. Q Boxy Bag Leather Satchel from a sweet PFer
$139.99 BIN
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-by-Marc-Jacobs-Dr-Q-Boxy-Bag-Leather-Satchel-Black-EUC-/110958962174


----------



## vickyvictoria

For Canadian shoppers, Holt Renfrew at Sherway Gardens in Toronto has a selection of MBMJ bags for sale (25%-30% off)

I picked up a Classic Black Grovee for $370+tax!

Pink, cobalt blue, sugar in the Natasha, Fran and Francesca. There were also black pttm pouchette? (mini cross body bag with one bird). Some pink and sugar wallets and cosmetic cases too.


----------



## Nikkibaby

Extremely hard-to-find  Marc Jacobs Collection Sweet Punk Hobo in Almond.  Amazing chance to get an awesome bag from a tPF'er.  Only $280 w/ bids, 1 day left! 

The Sweet Punk line is AMAZING and a real MJ collector's item! 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs-Sweet-Punk-Hobo-Bag-Purse-Almond-HTF-TPF-/221133029423?_trksid=p2045573.m2042&_trkparms=aid%3D111000%26algo%3DREC.CURRENT%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D27%26meid%3D2444383505074475679%26pid%3D100033%26prg%3D1011%26rk%3D1%26sd%3D221133029423%26


----------



## Gigi.ut

Beautiful MJ Single from one of the best tPFers around...and selling for the best possible reason.   Congrats June!!  

http://www.ebay.com/itm/MARC-JACOBS...590?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item23235f975e


----------



## Gigi.ut

THREE great MJ items from a beloved tPFer...  Go get 'em girls!!

Current bid $15.50 & 22 hours left!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/MARC-JACOBS...912?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2575ff5dc8

Current bid $43.00 & 22 hours left!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-by-MAR...652?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2575ff4d24

Rare & HTF SP Ballet Flats BIN $120.00!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/WTS-Rare-MA...04298?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item2576000b2a


----------



## kateincali

cheap canvas venetia
$49.99 6+ hours to go
http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-M...-SATCHEL-BROWN-TAN-LIGHTLY-WORN-/120995157135


----------



## Nikkibaby

Great deal on a Large Single! $99 w/ no bids, or $115 bin. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/140863036111





New MBMJ 'Save the Birds' Tote.  Cute!  Only $19.99 or $25 bin. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/140863671387





*** Both from a Great TPF'er ***


----------



## kateincali

alyona
$145.50 w/bids, 2+ hours to go
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs-Brown-Leather-Quilted-Tote-Bag-/170920799889


----------



## nascar fan

*Rare Marc Jacobs 2001/2002 First Season Red Vermillion Leather Baby Devon TPF
*
from a beloved tpf'er!!!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/140866630107
*BIN $100!!!!!!*


----------



## kateincali

white quilting ginger
$99.99 with one bid, 1 day 6 hrs left
http://www.ebay.com/itm/160897708477


----------



## alouette

There's a really good condition black MJ Rio with gold hardware for only $295 at My Sister's Closet on Scottsdale Rd in AZ.  Just put out today.  Only some cracking in the handles but otherwise, in wonderful condition (not my bag by the way).

They do charge sends for a flat $15 fee iirc.


----------



## Frugalfinds

alouette said:
			
		

> There's a really good condition black MJ Rio with gold hardware for only $295 at My Sister's Closet on Scottsdale Rd in AZ.  Just put out today.  Only some cracking in the handles but otherwise, in wonderful condition (not my bag by the way).
> 
> They do charge sends for a flat $15 fee iirc.



Thanks for posting!  Do you have any pics?


----------



## alouette

Frugalfinds said:


> Thanks for posting!  Do you have any pics?



Sorry, I don't and didn't have time to take spy pics.  DS was with me and it was crowded today.

I was actually contemplating purchasing it since I had a big credit and consigning more things but I have way too many black bags.

To clarify, the cracking was in the sealant, not the actually leather on the handles.


----------



## gordomom

Absolutely gorgeous Large Single in Lavender from a sweet PFer!  Looks practically like new!  Only $81 or $450 BIN with 2+ days to go.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/140866170446


----------



## kateincali

large black single
$162.50 w/bids 7+ hours to go
http://www.ebay.com/itm/130780758843


----------



## patsyesq

Red sequin catherine
http://www.ebay.com/itm/17092607757...ew it looks so pretty much nicer than the miu


----------



## kateincali

nwt beige XL single
$300 no bids 15+ hrs left
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs-XL-Single-Handbag-NWT-845-Beige-Quilted-/330808746471





nwt blush hillier
$162.50 w/bids 21+ hrs left
http://www.ebay.com/itm/MARC-BY-MAR...er-Bag-Pink-Blush-NWT-New-Purse-/180994928443


----------



## kings_20

Please advise of authenticity

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=321003622717


----------



## kateincali

kings_20 said:


> Please advise of authenticity
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=321003622717


hi! authentication requests should be posted here


----------



## kateincali

hard to find nwt black sasha (incorrectly listed as a natasha)
$255 w/bids 8+ hrs to go
http://www.ebay.com/itm/160902049673


----------



## kateincali

red lobster hobo
$99 w/one bid 2+ hours left
http://www.ebay.com/itm/MARC-JACOBS...-Rare-Cool-Gorgeous-Auth-Estate-/110965698845


----------



## MERDE

If you live in the area these are both steals. I bought a bag from this seller a few weeks back and I'm quite happy.

http://kitchener.kijiji.ca/c-buy-an...-Percy-Marc-by-Marc-Jacobs-W0QQAdIdZ424960190

http://kitchener.kijiji.ca/c-buy-an...q-Marc-by-Marc-Jacobs-hobo-W0QQAdIdZ424957432


----------



## Nikkibaby

Amazing buy-it-now deal on a PTTM Sasha (larger than Natasha).  
$375 bin (or $299 auction w/o bids)
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140874362913


----------



## kateincali

stunning first season, ribbon lined purple/grape natasha from an awesome PFer
$425 BIN
http://www.ebay.com/itm/121005892591


----------



## Nikkibaby

Beautiful PTTM Sasha in Newsprint (dark gray).  Great color!
$150 w/ bids, or $500 bin.
Great bag from a trusted tPF'er.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rare-Marc-Jacobs-Petal-to-the-Metal-Newsprint-Grey-Sasha-Ribbon-Lining-TPF-/140874488654?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20ccc61b4e


----------



## AdvoGirl

A few nice ones were just added.


----------



## kateincali

same seller has three NWT cammies, all $99

http://www.ebay.com/itm/330818625005





http://www.ebay.com/itm/330818633570





http://www.ebay.com/itm/330818641448


----------



## kmroboto

Gorgeous EUC Hillary from pf&#8217;r $495 BIN

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=261120932590&ssPageName=ADME:L:LCA:US:1123



also on bonanza (free shipping on Bonanza!)

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Marc-Jacobs-Hillary-PRICE-REDUCED-/86981319


----------



## kateincali

rubik quilted debbie mini
$36 w/bids 3 hours left
http://www.ebay.com/itm/321009576778


----------



## nascar fan

*Marc Jacobs Petal to the Metal 
Newsprint (Dark Gray) Sasha Ribbon Lining 
$350 BIN*
TPF

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs-Petal-to-the-Metal-Newsprint-Dark-Gray-Sasha-Ribbon-Lining-495-TPF-/140877209480?


----------



## kateincali

black susan
$159 BIN
http://www.ebay.com/itm/MARC-JACOBS...ALY-BLACK-EUC-TAGS-AND-DUST-BAG-/130795813983





red ginger
$189 start bid $209 BIN
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-M...Shoulder-CROSSBODY-Bag-DARK-RED-/230875760362


----------



## kateincali

yellow continental wallet
$199 OBO
http://www.ebay.com/itm/DISCONTINUE...-WALLET-CLUTCH-Beautiful-Yellow-/170912015484





blake
$41.97 w/bids 1 day 20 hrs left
http://www.ebay.com/itm/160910917077





suvi
$69 start $79 BIN
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs-Light-Yellow-Handbag-with-Chain-/160914841411







faith_ann said:


> stunning first season, ribbon lined purple/grape natasha from an awesome PFer
> $425 BIN
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/121005892591


seller recently added a 'best offer' option


----------



## kateincali

black orchid shoulder bag
$348 BIN
http://www.ebay.com/itm/281013072381


----------



## kateincali

Kisslock Frame Satchel in Teal
$125 BIN
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Marc-Jacobs-Collection-Kisslock-Frame-Satchel-in-Teal/93968881


----------



## kateincali

gorgeous and hard to find emerald green courtney (large version of the sienna) from a trusted PFer
$68.50 w/bids, 2+ days left
http://www.ebay.com/itm/170933889322


----------



## Nikkibaby

Amazing deal from a great pf'er. 

Rare Marc Jacobs Collection Orange Papaya Quilted Mary RE07
$375 obo on Bonanza
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Rare-Marc-Jacobs-Collection-Orange-Papaya-Quilted-Mary-RE07-Runway-1095-TPF-OBO/94552205


----------



## Nikkibaby

Another beautiful bag!  
Petal to the Metal Sasha in Newsprint.  Ribbon lining, great condition.
$300 buy-it-now!!! 
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Marc-Jacobs-Petal-to-the-Metal-Newsprint-Dark-Gray-Sasha-Ribbon-Lining-495-TPF/94413269


----------



## cralleycat

saks.com has a mink petal to the metal voyage satchel for $199.20!! down from $498.00


----------



## missmoimoi

They were marked down Wed morning...lots of MbMJ bags!


----------



## Nikkibaby

MBMJ for a steal! $135 bin!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/140883768909


----------



## kmroboto

SUPER RARE and gorgeous Danuta from lovely pf&rsquo;r.  This was a boutique exclusive.  $825 OBO
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Marc-Jacobs-Memphis-Danuta-Super-Rare-Boutique-Exclusive-/95489461


----------



## nascar fan

*Rare Marc Jacobs Red 1st Season Original Large Classic Venetia Satchel!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *
from one of our own

BIN $115


http://www.ebay.com/itm/140886097738


----------



## nascar fan

*Rare Marc Jacobs Petal to the Metal Cement Gray Sasha (Natasha)*
(from the same TPFer as above)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/140886242417

Bid starting at $275
BIN is $310


----------



## Quigs

Saks.com has lots of Marc Jacobs bags on sale:

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/sear...aleprice&Ns=P_saleprice&N=1553 306418110+1754

Also lots of M by MJ on sale:

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/sear...saleprice&bmUID=jIc_5Pn&N=1553 306418110+1614


----------



## kateincali

ribbon lined grape natasha
$157.50 with bids, 9+ hours left
http://www.ebay.com/itm/MARC-JACOBS...sha-Crossbody-Bag-Leather-Purse-/230880492211


----------



## gordomom

MJ on Rue La La today but the items are pretty much just 20% off...


----------



## Nikkibaby

Amazing deal on a fantastic bag!  Get a Pttm Sasha for a steal!  From a trusted TPF'er.
$225, no bids or $250 bin. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/140889606817


----------



## Frugalfinds

MBMJ sunglass in Dillards additional 50% sale (limited time) = $30

http://www.dillards.com/product/Mar...01_-1_301_503236737?df=03793661_zi_teal_brown


----------



## pixiejenna

Nordies has a handfull of bags and SGL's on sale ATM. Limited styles and colors including several barqoue items including calf hair, whitneys, and a large single.

not sure if the link will take you to the page I"m looking at if not it's the second page of MJ items.
http://shop.nordstrom.com/c/marc-ja...lter=&sizeFinderId=0&resultsmode=&segmentId=0


----------



## missmoimoi

I was tempted by 2 x Marc bags:

classic Q Hillier hobo in current red shade
flipping out tote in rasberry

I'm sofa king banned tho


----------



## moodysmom10

Trusted PFer has some good deals 

Linen ZC
http://www.ebay.com/itm/150953917900?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Bev Clutch
http://www.ebay.com/itm/150953922770?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Washed Rose Venetia
http://www.ebay.com/itm/150954589128?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Grass Green Teri
http://www.ebay.com/itm/150954600238?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648

Moss Bowler
http://www.ebay.com/itm/150954613071?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648

Grey So Cool Stella
http://www.ebay.com/itm/150954622163?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648


----------



## nascar fan

Safari Mini Stam on sale at Neimans North Park Dallas.  I was told it is in perfect condition.
33% off, which makes it $1600-something or other.  (the cream and stripe one)

Also have a quilted Whitney, a light neutral color.


----------



## jun3machina

black dancer clutch (?) cant remember the exact name...
BIN $99
http://www.ebay.com/itm/181022012493?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## greenpixie

Reminder that this is a no-chat thread - deals and steals only please!


----------



## Nikkibaby

2 super-rare MJ bags from a trusted TPF'er...

MBMJ Large Black Patent Suede Leola Zip Clutch
$80 w/o bids, or $100 bin.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-RARE-Marc-by-Marc-Jacobs-Large-Black-Patent-Suede-Leola-Zip-Clutch-Bag-TPF-/140894131594?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20cdf1d58a





------------and---------------


Marc Jacobs Collection Metallic Gold Glitter Stud Bag
RE 08, $90 or $100 bin. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs-Metallic-Gold-Glitter-Stud-Bag-TPF-Perfect-for-the-Holidays-RE08-/140894111986?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20cdf188f2


----------



## kateincali

pink palais royal jen
$100 1 day 4 hrs left
http://www.ebay.com/itm/221161215149


----------



## nascar fan

Several different styles of MJ bags on sale at Stanley Korshak.
http://www.stanleykorshak.com/infos...at=Handbags+&+Luggage&designercat=Marc+Jacobs


----------



## gordomom

Hey ladies, here are a couple of steals from a sweet PFer!  

Multipocket in a luscious Berry Pink 
$60 with 4+ days left or $66 BIN!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs...857?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20ce0b9469

An adorable gold giltter stud bag 
$80 with 4+ days left or $88 BIN!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs...398?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20ce0abbc6


----------



## kateincali

two great deals from a trusted PFer!

beautiful leather lined black irene
$125 start $200 BIN 6 days left
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs-Black-Leather-Handbag-Irene-Leather-Interior-/170957542577





*rare* ferrari red blake
$150 start $230 BIN 6 days left
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs-Collection-Ferrari-Red-Blake-pink-suede-lining-/170957534994


----------



## Nikkibaby

Beautiful bag from a trusted tPF'er.  These don't pop up often!

Marc Jacobs Collection Colorblock bag
$330 obo on Bonanza
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Marc-Jacobs-Pink-Green-Taupe-Colorblock-Python-Chain-Shimmer-Hobo-1695-TPF/97940695
-or-
$46 w/ bids or $330 bin on ebay
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs-Pink-Green-Taupe-Colorblock-Python-Chain-Shimmer-Hobo-1695-TPF-/140896561663?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20ce16e9ff


----------



## jun3machina

oooh...love this bag!! regret selling mine...someone snag this so im not tempted 

russet sookie!
bin $215
http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Sold-Ou...036?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20ce1c13c4


----------



## kateincali

large black single
$40.29 23 hrs left
http://www.ebay.com/itm/140895889081


----------



## jun3machina

really cute bow single
BIN $325 OBO
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Marc-Jacobs-Bow-Quilted-Single-in-Black/97890785


----------



## kateincali

brown sasha
$202.50 w/bids 20+ hrs left
http://www.ebay.com/itm/130816290518





cement sasha
$275 BIN
http://www.ebay.com/itm/MARC-BY-MAR...L-handbag-bag-hobo-boho-NATASHA-/300833867205


----------



## kateincali

single
$200 no bids 55 min left
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs...-Marc-Jacobs-iPhone4-Case-W-BIN-/251197764531


----------



## jun3machina

nm*


----------



## jun3machina

sexy fall 2005 mainline pumps....wish i had somewhere to wear these...
$34, 3 hours
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs...20749?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item4abf6ab2cd


----------



## kateincali

two rare finds from a wonderful PFer

Totally Turnlock Teri in Grass Green
$10.50 w/bids no reserve 3 days 2 hrs left
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-by-MAR...ock-Teri-in-Grass-Green-398-TPF-/150964634469





boutique exclusive fall 2006 black quilted camera case
$6.50 w/bids no reserve 1 day 3 hrs left
http://www.ebay.com/itm/MARC-JACOBS...ase-RARE-boutique-exclusive-TPF-/150963559928


----------



## jun3machina

robert jennifer BIN $350
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs...303?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43b60e8f2f


----------



## kateincali

xl sullivan that needs a lil bit of love
$99.99 w/bids 1 day 4 hrs left left
http://www.ebay.com/itm/110988088147


----------



## gordomom

Extra 20% off on the NM website, including some lovely main line items like the color block Victoria


----------



## kateincali

bowery 
$399 no bids 6 hrs left
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs-The-Bowery-Msrp-1195-/261140677801


----------



## citybaglady

There are several MJ and MBMJ handbags that were marked down this morning at saks.com. Free shipping with the code HOLIDAY, and if you sign up to be on their email list, you get an extra 10% off!
MJ: http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/sear...7akNVsTg&LScreativeid=1&N=1553 306418110+1754
MBMJ: http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/sear...4+306418110&bmUID=jKzA9jt&Ns=P_306418110_sort


----------



## jun3machina

icy baby stam
$175
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs...104?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item460b0a6818


----------



## Nikkibaby

Great bag for a terrific price! 
Black Hillier Hobo w/silver HW. 
Only $220 buy-it-now. 

http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=140897766890&index=0&nav=SEARCH&nid=31005207593


----------



## nascar fan

*Marc Jacobs Pink Green Taupe Colorblock Python Chain Shimmer Hobo*
(from one of our own 
*Gorgeous and very rare bag.
BIN is $330.
(retail was $1695)
Someone needs to grab this!!!*

http://www.ebay.com/itm/140898053398


----------



## gordomom

Wow!  MARC JACOBS spring 2010 runway prototype "Gipsy" boho fringe bag from a lovely PFer!

$10.49 with 2+ days to go


----------



## gordomom

This adorable Marc Jacobs Resort 2008 Metallic Gold Glitter Stud Crossbody Wristlet is back again!  Only 1 bid at $60 with 4+ days to go and from another excellent PFer!


----------



## jun3machina

marc jacobs mainline shoes (not sure what season...)
size 37
$9.95 2 hourss to go
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs...67645?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item337e9bbc7d


----------



## jun3machina

small python embossed zip wallet
UK seller
BIN $81
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs...2809?pt=UK_Purses_Wallets&hash=item3a6fac1949


----------



## jun3machina

fall 2005 snakeskin and suede shoes...if only they were a smidge bigger!!
$19
6 hours
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs...08765?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item5899c8ffbd


----------



## jun3machina

marc jacobs venetia
$122
ostrich trim
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-M...985?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19d7938249


----------



## jun3machina

more awesome fall 2005 shoes
bin $85
http://www.ebay.com/itm/MARC-JACOBS...64340?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item43b6e670f4





http://www.ebay.com/itm/MARC-JACOBS...63512?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item43b6e66db8


----------



## Azure_Myth

2009 Blake with Cool leather (I have a soft spots for Blakes! )

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs...703?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19d7a7a187


----------



## Nikkibaby

This brand new version of the Petal to the Metal Natasha is _gorgeous_.  Hammered Silver Hardware! 
$375 buy-it now, or best offer. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Marc-by-Marc-Jacobs-Petal-to-the-Metal-Black-Natasha-Silver-HW-458-TPF-/140899099911?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20ce3da507


----------



## jun3machina

sweet punk flats $19
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs...19501?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item2ec4892b6d


----------



## jun3machina

rare bump toe buckle boots!!
size 36
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-by-Mar...70274?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item337ea7fbc2





and blue
size 39.5
http://www.ebay.com/itm/MARC-BY-MAR...19619?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item43b702c023


----------



## jun3machina

sweet punk $549
www.ebay.com/itm/Amazing-Marc-Jacob...621?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5aead53f8d
model needs pants!


----------



## kateincali

beautiful & classic Manhattan Tribeca in Tobacco from an awesome PFer - like new and sold out in stores!
$495 or best offer
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs...n-Tobacco-SOLD-OUT-EUC-TPF-1350-/170965103323


----------



## Nikkibaby

Marc Jacobs Paradise 'Marky' Wallet
LOVE this line, and it's a great price!
$135 obo
http://www.ebay.com/itm/140900355451


----------



## Nikkibaby

***Price lowered... amazing buy!
Marc Jacobs Colorblock Hobo
$305 obo
http://www.ebay.com/itm/140898053398


----------



## Nikkibaby

Great bags from a wonderful tPF'er...

Beautiful Marc Jacobs Python / Desir Rio in *Coral*!!! 
$330 buy-it-now or best offer.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/140901180119





--------------and------------
A rare Marc Jacobs Gipsy Runway bag in Taupe!
$175 buy it now, or best offer 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/140901214557


----------



## kateincali

Memphis Lexie
$395 start no bids $495 BIN 7 hrs left
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs...n-Quilted-Robert-Lexie-Tote-Bag-/350678034204





Pony Hair Zebra Cammie
$129.99 OBO
http://www.ebay.com/itm/321034806672


----------



## kateincali

Cream Little Stam from a sweet PFer
$235 BIN
http://www.ebay.com/itm/360539713811





Patent Bordeaux Carnaby
$240 OBO





Eugenie Clutch
$79.99 start $89.99 BIN 6+ days left
http://www.ebay.com/itm/MARC-JACOBS-Eugenie-Pale-Yellow-Clutch-MSRP-595-NWT-/271130612594


----------



## jun3machina

this seller has some awesome bags and has been accepting super low offers (like $100!) for practically new season bags...check completed listings  HAPPY NEW YEARS!
http://www.ebay.com/sch/gooddeals_n...h=item416f992b02&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2562


----------



## kateincali

Teal Suede Kate
$89.99 start $150 BIN 1 day 18 hrs left
http://www.ebay.com/itm/330849450201


----------



## Nikkibaby

Cheap Neiman Marcus for Target MJ scarf...

$14.99 without bids or $25 bin.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs-Scarf-Neiman-Marcus-Target-/130828243037


----------



## Nikkibaby

LOVE this MJ Perforated Handbag!
$149 ending in 1 day or $200 bin!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs-Perforated-Handbag-/330849449375?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4d0829f59f


----------



## Nikkibaby

PTTM Ava In Fluoro Orange!  $69.99 w/ bids
http://www.ebay.com/itm/288-MARC-JACOBS-PETAL-TO-THE-METAL-AVA-CROSSBODY-BAG-FLUORO-NEON-ORANGE-/350679204331?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item51a61c01eb


----------



## kateincali

continental wallet
$101 w/bids $250 BIN 21 hrs left
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs-Wallet-Excellent-Condition-/261147453818





black ginger
$110 w/bids $450 bin 22 hrs left
http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Marc-Jacobs-Quilted-Ginger-Crossbody-Handbag-Retail-495-/121044056525


----------



## kateincali

caramel pouchette - so cute!
$61.39 w/bids 2 days left
http://www.ebay.com/itm/190776248384





limited edition yoga mat carrier - marc jacobs for nuala
$65 with a bid, 3 hrs left
http://www.ebay.com/itm/695-MARC-JA...TY-YOGA-MAT-CARRIER-LTD-ED-2002-/230902964904


----------



## kateincali

brown sasha
$195 start $350 BIN
http://www.ebay.com/itm/181052071280





vintage kisslock
$61 w/bids 1 day left




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs-Black-Pebbled-Leather-Chainlink-Strap-Bag-/170964617042


----------



## kateincali

black mercer tote
$199 start $225 BIN
http://www.ebay.com/itm/MARC-JACOBS-BLACK-LEATHER-HANDBAG-/221172388940


----------



## angelnyc89

MJ @ yoogiscloset

http://www.yoogiscloset.com/handbag...acturer=marc_jacobs&order=price&gan_data=true


----------



## hollywoodbadgrl

This is a great deal!!
http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/...CategoryID=23558#fn=spp=27&ppp=96&sp=1&rid=13


----------



## kateincali

price drop on a beautiful tobacco Tribeca from a great PFer - sold out in stores!
$425 or best offer
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs-2012-Tribeca-Whitney-Tobacco-EUC-TPF-1350-SOLD-OUT-/170965103323


----------



## diamondsfrost

Are season tags only found in certain bags? My new Hillier hobo does not have one anywhere and I got it from a department store.


----------



## kateincali

diamondsfrost said:


> Are season tags only found in certain bags? My new Hillier hobo does not have one anywhere and I got it from a department store.


MBMJ bags have different tags than MJ collection bags. there's not supposed to be any chatting here, so you might want to post photos/ask further questions in the authentication thread 

dark gray large eugenie
$96 w/bids reserve not met 14+ hrs left
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs-Paradise-Large-Eugenie-Clutch-Authentic-with-tags-/230904099909


----------



## marie-lou

Beautiful and _very _rare find from one of our own!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-RARE-Ma...882?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20ce7ca5d2


----------



## Mad about Bags

Gorgeous Marky Paradise studded wallet in Dark Grey - only $89.99 
This wallet sold for $495 ! Get it now before it 's gone
Free Shipping within the States, seller also ships International. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/140900355451


----------



## patsyesq

Xx
Read rules


----------



## darcy-0702

Piperlime has the wild raspberry natasha for $256.99 and an additional 20% off for today only!


----------



## kateincali

fuchsia and nude key pouches are down to $69 at bluefly among lots of other mbmj and collection items on sale


----------



## kateincali

70% off Fall 2012 at https://www.marcjacobs.com/70-off-sale/


----------



## jun3machina

beige paradise angie
6 hours $72
http://www.ebay.com/itm/350682589156?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## jun3machina

uber rare python memphis pochette
$349
www.ebay.com/itm/designer-handbags-...966?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e7640f356


----------



## jun3machina

rare HTF first season groovee bag
BIN $200
http://www.ebay.com/itm/MARC-BY-MAR...953?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27cec1adb1


----------



## poopsie

There is a gorgeous electric blue Stam on sale at Saks in South Coast Plaza for $558.
My phone was in the car charging so I didn't get a picture of it. but it was tdf.

Really nice SA helped me. Her name was Lorin at x341


----------



## Nikkibaby

Gorgeous Coral Python embossed Rio!  
Low!  $56 w/ bids or $285 bin.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/140904592803


----------



## kateincali

cartoon paisley tote
$99 no bids 5+ hrs left
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-M...-Tote-w-Care-Card-GOOD-CONDITIO-/251210398405


----------



## m8875

Hello, my SA at saks sent me these. Pls text her at +1 (212) 518-3596 if interested and tell her that MJ sent you pls! Enjoy! Also, she's a very good SA of mine so please think before purchasing as I don't want her to get returns and loose commission as I know there are others that want the shoes. Thanks!!


----------



## m8875

Pink XL single flap $1318 from $3295


----------



## m8875

Yellow clutch $798 from $1995


----------



## kateincali

cherry tart wallet
3+ hours left $59.99 1 bid
http://www.ebay.com/itm/300845165539


----------



## m8875

Hello, my SA at saks sent me these. Pls text her at +1 (212) 518-3596 if interested and tell her that MJ sent you pls! Enjoy! Also, she's a very good SA of mine so please think before purchasing as I don't want her to get returns and loose commission as I know there are others that want the shoes. Thanks!!

$518 from $1295


----------



## jun3machina

sweet punk pochette $175 4 hours to go
http://www.ebay.com/itm/290843159724?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## jun3machina

gorgeous runway mainline tank $12
40 minutes to go
http://www.ebay.com/itm/290843166729?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649





runway mainline studded belt (from carter line)
$125, 1 hour to go
http://www.ebay.com/itm/190782852183?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## kateincali

carter clutch
$49.99 4+ hours left
http://www.ebay.com/itm/130834841752





gray pttm lambskin mevie with newsprint lining
$175 w/a bid 1+ day left
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Petal-to-th...houlder-Crossbody-Bag-Newsprint-/261154619296


----------



## kateincali

adorable MBMJ Bombay Black Leather Satchel from a super sweet PFer
$99.99 start $169.99 BIN
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-by-Marc-Jacobs-Bombay-Leather-Satchel-Black-EUC-/121052789355


----------



## kateincali

black saffron
$202.50 w/bids 2+ hours left
http://www.ebay.com/itm/130834825137


----------



## kateincali

black patent Elise
$200 start $275 BIN
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-M...tent-Leather-Satchel-Top-Handle-/170976757225


----------



## Nikkibaby

B-E-A-UTIFUL Marc Jacobs 'Paradise' Evelyn in Taupe.  Everyone needs a something from this *beautiful* line! 
Great bin price of $350 from a trusted PF member.  
http://www.ebay.com/itm/140907440277


----------



## Mad about Bags

faith,
This is a REPLICA. Note the zipper head? The shape also looks wrong 



faith_ann said:


> black patent Elise
> $200 start $275 BIN
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-M...tent-Leather-Satchel-Top-Handle-/170976757225


----------



## kateincali

Mad about Bags said:


> faith,
> This is a REPLICA. Note the zipper head? The shape also looks wrong



oops, sorry!

Yoogi's Closet has a lot of MJ bags on sale for great prices


----------



## kateincali

Black Marc By Marc Jacobs Classic Q Francesca Leather Tote from a great PFer
$281 w/bids 2+ days left
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-By-Marc-Jacobs-Classic-Q-Francesca-Leather-Tote-Black-EUC-/121052811724


----------



## oxlivhopexo

Bloomingdales in King of Prussia, PA had a whole table of marc jacobs bags 50% off or more. didn't study exactly what was on the table. there was a pink colored large single for 50% off on the table though.


----------



## PeonyPearl7

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330862350865

Know this person and she is SUPER picky with her bags. This is a gorgeous one! Practically brand new.


----------



## Frugalfinds

Saks - Creme Hillier

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...by+Marc+Jacobs&N=306418110+1553&bmUID=jNIvjpW

Saks - Petal to the Metal Percy

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...by+Marc+Jacobs&N=306418110+1553&bmUID=jNIvEvR


----------



## Nikkibaby

Two great and MJ classic items!  Best offer on both!

Red, Cherry Tart Patchwork Zip Clutch.  $135 obo.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs-Red-Cherry-Tart-Patchwork-RARE-Zip-Clutch-Wallet-RE07-450-TPF-/140909188921?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20ced79739





Rare, Black Striping Zip Bowler
$250 obo
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rare-Marc-Jacobs-Black-Striping-Zip-Bowler-Brown-Patent-FA06-1050-TPF-/140909524278?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20cedcb536


----------



## gordomom

MJ Deluxe Wallet in Poppy, $199, Nordstrom Rack Clackamas Promenade, Clackamas, OR.  Didn't appear to have any shop wear.


----------



## kateincali

sweet PFer is parting with a rare, gorgeous and new PTTM niagra blue evie with paisley lining and lambskin leather
$117.50 w/bids 22+ hrs left no reserve
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs-MbMJ-Petal-To-The-Metal-Evie-Hobo-Niagra-Blue-/221179639969


----------



## islandgirl76

very cool PFer has an amazing and rare Robbie for sale, snatch it up fast!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/140909795969


----------



## kateincali

violet love story clutch
$55
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-MARC-JACOBS-Heart-Leather-Clutch-/261156999429


----------



## llaga22

islandgirl76 said:


> very cool PFer has an amazing and rare Robbie for sale, snatch it up fast!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/140909795969



I won this item and I am trying to pay but for some reason it is not working. Frustrated.


----------



## Frugalfinds

MJ Elsa Tote in Grey

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...c+Jacobs&N=4294912155+306418110&bmUID=jO368me


----------



## Frugalfinds

MJ Violet on The Outnet $640.07

http://www.theoutnet.com/product/179294


----------



## Eru

Newsprint Natasha ending in ~20 minutes, current price is $230.50:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-By-Mar...984?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4ac0b325c0


----------



## kateincali

sweet punk alert! rare almond clutch from a trusted PFer
.99 start $275 BIN no reserve
http://www.ebay.com/itm/221183936136


----------



## wendie

Marc Jacobs Quilted Stam  BIN  $350

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs-Quilted-Stam-purse-/230920029240?pt=Wallet&hash=item35c3e80438


----------



## kateincali

metallic cruise tote
$140 23 hrs left
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs-Metallic-Silver-Stone-Glitter-Handbag-/190790045811


----------



## kateincali

blue "i work for tips" shoulder bag
$100 start $250 BIN
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-By-Marc-Jacobs-NW-OT-i-Work-For-Tips-Shoulder-Bag-/271148290415


----------



## kateincali

marc by marc jacobs clothes
http://www.gilt.com/sale/women/marc-by-marc-jacobs-1236

and watches
http://www.gilt.com/sale/women/marc-by-marc-jacobs-watches-2588


----------



## kateincali

bronze clutch
$36 w/bids $75 BIN 1+ hour to go
http://www.ebay.com/itm/150985929711


----------



## kateincali

small black cecilia (missing long strap)
$71.99 w/bids 1 day 8 hrs left
http://www.ebay.com/itm/230918792239


----------



## Nikkibaby

Cutest little 'Love Story' zip heart clutch!  $150 or best offer.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/140911575755






AND, from the same fabulous PF'er...
Marc Jacobs Color Block Python Hobo!  This piece is a stand-out!
$250 or best offer!  A *steal*. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/140911636180


----------



## kateincali

nylon little stam
$147.50 w/bids 3+ hrs left
http://www.ebay.com/itm/190789280893


----------



## islandgirl76

So so gorgeous teal blue Jet available from a trusted PFer. $330 OBO, great deal!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/140912642127


----------



## kateincali

amazing deal from a PFer on a rare almond sweet punk clutch
$275 OBO
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs-Sweet-Punk-Almond-Clutch-RARE-/221185991608


----------



## Nikkibaby

Rare MJ Hilary in Black--new with tags!  Such a beautiful bag from a great PF'er.
$850 obo.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs-Ruffle-Hillary-Black-Rare-/221186326438?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item337fbb7fa6


----------



## Frugalfinds

Shopbop has some MBMJ bags on sale.


----------



## kateincali

blossom mini hillier
$81 w/bids 11+ hrs left
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-by-Marc-jacobs-Classic-Q-Mini-Hillier-Hobo-Bag-Blossom-/281060118169


----------



## kateincali

small pink selma
$155 BIN
http://www.ebay.com/itm/MARC-JACOBS...ing-Hobo-Shoulder-Bag-1-000-NeW-/251211509547


----------



## gordomom

PTTM tote in Peacock is 50% off on the http://m.nordstrom.com/s/3464780/?o...e=1&siteid=BolFSqx4S4U-wKYkuzDIcdhop1mSOpihzwNordstrom website.  Free shipping/returns.

Eta: sorry for the messy link


----------



## Nikkibaby

Adorable Marc Jacobs 'Vortex Jet' with cartoon paisley lining.  :swoon:  Rare and soooo cute!
$56.50 w/ bids or $350 bin.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/140914291887


----------



## nascar fan

dark green suede mary jane strappy pumps on sale at zappos.
50% off
$500
http://couture.zappos.com/marc-jacobs-mj19136-00153-421-forest-sandy
(and I can say they are worth every penny!)


----------



## Mad about Bags

Gorgeous Coral Pink Python Embossed Desir Padlock Rio, only $215 BIN 
from a trusted Tpfer. This bag sold for over 1K, grab it now girls, this is a deal of the century!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs...144?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20cf2f9f40
Seller ships International too


----------



## kateincali

fall 2005 black stam
$500 or best offer
http://www.ebay.com/itm/EUC-Marc-Jacobs-Quilted-Black-Stam-/300859919274


----------



## Eru

For anyone who is still as obsessed with the PTTM Natashas, there is a newsprint lambskin(!) one about to go off in just over an hour, only $182.50 right now, which is a great deal (the ebay photos don't do the color any favors).  Thanks to pookybear for pointing this one out.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/290857534340?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648


----------



## kateincali

be my bag twin! the violet colorblock in green is on sale for $640
http://www.theoutnet.com/product/179294


----------



## pookybear

Great deals on two bags from a wonderful TPFer! Definitely a great deal that shouldn't be missed out on 

Marc Jacobs Coral Pink Python Embossed Desir Padlock Rio
BIN $200
_Originally Retailed for $1295_
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs...144?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20cf2f9f40







Marc Jacobs Pink Green Taupe Colorblock Python Chain Shimmer Hobo Stam
BIN $200
_Originally Retailed for $1695_
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs...180?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20cefceed4


----------



## pookybear

Very rare and hard to find bag from the elusive Sweet Punk collection, from a sweet TPFer! 

Marc Jacobs Sweet Punk Colorblock Nancy
BIN $850 OBO


----------



## kateincali

palais royal kristen tote
$92 w/bids <1 hr left
http://www.ebay.com/itm/HUGE-MARC-J...-EXCELLENT-CONDITION-NO-RESERVE-/300858600260





marc jacobs for neiman marcus stam
$280 w/bids 1 hr left
http://www.ebay.com/itm/MARC-JACOBS...eather-Chain-Strap-Stam-Handbag-/380574236538


----------



## kateincali

chalk ursula hobo
$39.99 w/bids 1+ hr left
http://www.ebay.com/itm/MARC-JACOBS...PATENT-LEATHER-PURSE-ITALY-MADE-/370752364499


----------



## Aeris

https://www.marcjacobs.com/70-off-sale/


----------



## gordomom

Check out this adorable 1st Season PTTM Pouchette from one of our own!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/140917365584


----------



## gordomom

MBMJ Convertible Clutch available in Black on the Saks website

$211.20 from $528


----------



## gordomom

MJ Wellington Wallet in Camel, $110 from $275 also on the Saks website


----------



## kateincali

brown pttm sasha - HTF and paisley lined!
$400 OBO
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-by-Mar...-the-Metal-Large-purse-bag-tote-/380580705533


----------



## Nikkibaby

Get a *first season* Pink Petal to the Metal Pouchette for a steal!  New with tags!  Beautiful ribbon lining!  These rarely pop up!  $210 obo.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/140917365584


----------



## kateincali

pre-loved purple heart tote
$100 1+ hr left
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs-Purple-Big-Heart-Tote-/261168373221


----------



## kateincali

pink sweet punk flats 8.5
$36 BIN
http://www.ebay.com/itm/MARC-JACOBS...ats-with-Pyramid-Studs-Size-8-5-/281067891843


----------



## BagsRLoVe

Pretty sure this is a price error on Bloomingdales part

http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/...3558&color=Black#fn=spp=42&ppp=96&sp=1&rid=13


usually goes for $258 .. in case anyone was interested in buying it not bad of a price


----------



## Shopmore

BagsRLoVe said:


> Pretty sure this is a price error on Bloomingdales part
> 
> http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/product/marc-by-marc-jacobs-crossbody-classic-q-karlie?ID=672680&CategoryID=23558&color=Black#fn=spp%3D42%26ppp%3D96%26sp%3D1%26rid%3D13
> 
> usually goes for $258 .. in case anyone was interested in buying it not bad of a price



I'm not sure if this is the reason for the price difference, but I noticed that the $198 ones have an all leather strap and the one for $258 has part chain for a strap.  Either way it's a pretty cute little bag for running around


----------



## Eru

Shopmore said:


> I'm not sure if this is the reason for the price difference, but I noticed that the $198 ones have an all leather strap and the one for $258 has part chain for a strap.  Either way it's a pretty cute little bag for running around



(I've noticed that too)


----------



## BagsRLoVe

Shopmore said:


> I'm not sure if this is the reason for the price difference, but I noticed that the $198 ones have an all leather strap and the one for $258 has part chain for a strap.  Either way it's a pretty cute little bag for running around



Ah i see it now.. I never noticed these bags before , strange


----------



## shopjulynne

my SA at coplon's has this Marc Jacobs "cooper" bag at 75% for $223.99. please PM for contact and name.


----------



## kateincali

black small cecilia 
$152.50 w/bids 5 hrs left
http://www.ebay.com/itm/330874849531






metallic lex wallet
$29.95 9+ hrs left
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251231677103


----------



## shopjulynne

shopjulynne said:


> my SA at coplon's has this Marc Jacobs "cooper" bag at 75% for $223.99. please PM for contact and name.



bag is taken.


----------



## kateincali

kelsey
$45 start $150 BIN
http://www.ebay.com/itm/221190780100


----------



## nascar fan

*Classic Q Fran - in Hazelnut!!!!!!!
*
*$350 OBO*
from a very loved and trusted tpfer

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Mar...elnut-W-SILVER-HW-Pretty-448-Retail/105317937


----------



## nascar fan

*And another Classic Q Fran - black*
*$285!!!*
From the same tpfer

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Mar...c-Q-Fran-Black-w-gold-HW-448-Retail/105316125


----------



## kateincali

vintage seafoam sunglasses
$9.99 12+ hrs left
http://www.ebay.com/itm/281068136178


----------



## kateincali

violet colorblock
$199 1+ hr left
http://www.ebay.com/itm/350721152596


----------



## sneezz

Classic Q Natasha in violet $246

http://www.cusp.com/product.jsp?rte=%252Fetemplate%252Fp6E.jsp%253FNo%253D0%2526parentId%253Dcat110001%2526masterId%253Dcat110001%2526Ntpr%253D1%2526itemId%253Dcat110001%2526Ntpc%253D1%2526N%253D4294965449%252B4294965456%2526icid%253Dhome_Sale%2526sNtk%253Dsts%2526Nty%253D1%2526dmNtk%253Ddirect_match&seoDesigner=MARC+by+Marc+Jacobs&icid=home_Sale&seoCategory=&parentId=cat110001&eItemId=prod1650155&seoProduct=Classic+Q+Natasha+Crossbody+Bag%2C+Violet&searchType=GUIDED&cmCat=search&itemId=prod1650155


----------



## kateincali

a few MJ bags from the cosmic line are on gilt today
http://www.gilt.com/category/women/handbags?q.brand=Marc+Jacobs&q.rows=48&q.start=0


----------



## Nikkibaby

Gorgeous and Rare *Stardust* Studded Beat Bag, retail $1150
$450 or best offer!  How I wish I was in the market for a bag right now and could snatch up this beauty!  
http://www.ebay.com/itm/140923087783


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Alot of MbMJ bags/wallets at Neimans
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/category.jsp?itemId=cat46520737&parentId=cat46520735&masterId=cat980731


----------



## kateincali

daydream hobo
$132 1+ hr left
http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-MARC-JACOBS-Black-Leather-Hobo-with-Link-Shoulder-Strap-/151002321822


----------



## kateincali

black bianca
$395 BIN
http://www.ebay.com/itm/140923773370


----------



## gordomom

Apparently the Rack is having a designer sale that began yesterday.  The Seattle downtown store had a few MJ and MBMJ for 50% off the original price also there but not shown in the photos is a black Quilted Bruna.


----------



## dichka

gordomom said:


> Apparently the Rack is having a designer sale that began yesterday.  The Seattle downtown store had a few MJ and MBMJ for 50% off the original price also there but not shown in the photos is a black Quilted Bruna.



Nordstrom rack??


----------



## gordomom

dichka said:


> Nordstrom rack??



Yep!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

gordomom said:


> Yep!



Really??  Wow!!!


----------



## Nikkibaby

gordomom said:


> Apparently the Rack is having a designer sale that began yesterday.  The Seattle downtown store had a few MJ and MBMJ for 50% off the original price also there but not shown in the photos is a black Quilted Bruna.



What are those stardust bags in front of the xl navy single???  And is that a tannish Robert bag? My NR never has anything good!


----------



## gordomom

Nikkibaby said:


> What are those stardust bags in front of the xl navy single???  And is that a tannish Robert bag? My NR never has anything good!



Sorry I should have named some more of the notables - in front of the Singles, there were three Thrash clutches (two in the brass and one in silver/gunmetal).  Behind the Singles, there were two St. Marks (brass).  I actually didn't look at the  little brown ones but can see if they're still there today. 

Totally unusual to have this selection here though. &#128515;


----------



## kateincali

The Nordstrom Rack in Mission Valley San Diego has a similar selection

Green thrash is $798, black are $789, misfit $798, st. marks $749. The thrashes are on the wall near the fitting room, misfit and st. marks in the front row of the bag section, as of noon. There are also some collection clothes in the same area as the thrashes.

Number is 619-296-0143


----------



## Mad about Bags

Beautiful and so feminine bag - Brand New Ivory Patent Leather Large Carnaby Black Flower Tote from a trusted Tpfer. 

Price: $575 or Best Offer. Seller ships International

http://www.ebay.com/itm/140924494335


----------



## Mad about Bags

Another Brand New Large Carnaby Tote in Dark Green from the same seller
Note: It doesn't have the flower, but you save a great deal
Price: $250 or Best Offer
http://www.ebay.com/itm/140924526050


----------



## gordomom

Here's the other Thrash (same as the one Faith posted).  It does say green, but it definitely has a brownish hue.

Green Thrash $799.99
Black Thrashes (gold or silver) $789.99

St. Marks $749.99


----------



## smiles1003

Beyond the Rack has marc by marc jacobs today.  Looks like there are a few marc jacobs bags/accessories mixed in as well.


----------



## kateincali

trusted PFer is parting with three gorgeous, hard to find bags

Black Small Anna Stones Single Hobo
$1399 BIN or best offer
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs-Small-Anna-Stones-Single-Hobo-RARE-/221197226321






Black Fergie Rocker Patent Satchel Tote
$699 BIN or best offer
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs-Fergie-Rocker-Patent-Satchel-Tote-RARE-07-/221197212923





Black Ruffle Hillary
$725 BIN or best offer
http://www.ebay.com/itm/221197227044


----------



## whtcldjd

black icy little stam
$48 with over 4 hrs left

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs...g-/111020888055?ssPageName=ADME:B:WNA:US:1123


----------



## whtcldjd

bergdorf goodman has quite a few marc by marc jacobs handbags & accessories on sale, including the hillier hobo & thunderdome

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/etemplate/et1.jsp?itemId=cat205700&N=4294967071&siloId=cat205700


----------



## gordomom

Mad about Bags said:


> Another Brand New Large Carnaby Tote in Dark Green from the same seller
> Note: It doesn't have the flower, but you save a great deal
> Price: $250 or Best Offer
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/140924526050



Wow!  It's been marked down to $185!!  What a steal from an awesome PFer!!


----------



## citybaglady

Nordstrom.com also has several marc by marc jacobs handbags on sale
http://shop.nordstrom.com/sr?keywor...00259&sizeFinderId=0&resultsmode=&segmentId=0


----------



## islandgirl76

A great and trusted pf'r is selling a beautiful Swinger crossbody
http://www.ebay.com/itm/140927219478


----------



## citybaglady

saks.com has some marc jcobs and marc by marc jacobs items for sale
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/sear...s=P_306418049_sort&N=1553 306418049+1614+1754


----------



## nascar fan

*Beautiful bag from trusted tpfer.*
*BIN $325!!!!*

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs...ofia-Leather-Lined-Bag-1495-TPF-/140929086413


----------



## kateincali

gray westside
$414.07 BIN
http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-AUTHENT...ather-WESTSIDE-Satchel-Tote-Bag-/200906088498


----------



## kateincali

Python Embossed Studded Bordeaux Stam
$399.99 start $459.99 BIN
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs-Python-Embossed-Studded-Stam-Bag-Bordeaux-EUC-/111031729327


----------



## kateincali

saffron kari
$133.50 w/bids 2+ hrs left
http://www.ebay.com/itm/350735700917


----------



## kateincali

large aubergine single
$152.50 w/bids 1 day 5 hrs left
http://www.ebay.com/itm/111030112608


----------



## kateincali

mercer
$199.99 BIN
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs...Pushlock-Handbag-Purse-TPF-1100-/160989325662


----------



## kateincali

gray petal to the metal natasha
$167.50 w/bids 2 days left
http://www.ebay.com/itm/261183874394





victoria
$349 15+ hrs left
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs-Handbag-/200905221372


----------



## kateincali

daydream diamond
$89 w/a bid 2+ hrs left
http://www.ebay.com/itm/221200541953


----------



## kateincali

i can't remember the style name...dark brown zip hobo
$95 18 hrs left
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs-handbag-bag-purse-shoulder-dark-brown-leather-/121079409935





black palais royal jen
$157.50 w/bids 1 day 22 hrs left


----------



## kateincali

almond sweet punk flats size 40
$35 BIN
http://www.ebay.com/itm/MARC-JACOBS...SIZE-9-9-5-PINK-ELASTIC-STUDDED-/130861002255





red sweet punk heels size 37
$15 no bids 1 day left
http://www.ebay.com/itm/marc-jacobs-37-studded-sweet-punk-shoes-/290877632162


----------



## kateincali

seller has a lot of MJ listed

bubble gum b credit card case
$59.99 1 day left
http://www.ebay.com/itm/350737229526


----------



## kateincali

black petal to the metal natasha - these are getting hard to find!
$145.50 w/bids 23 hrs left
http://www.ebay.com/itm/181099642206


----------



## kateincali

two rare collection pieces from a sweet & stylish PFer!

$2100 Grey Eyelet Dress from the 2010 Runway, Size 6 (8-10) NWOT
$525 OBO
http://www.ebay.com/itm/MARC-JACOBS...he-2010-Runway-Size-6-8-10-NWOT-/321089699837






Cutaway Leather Jacket in Hunter Green, size 10, Resort 2010, original retail price $2200
$995 OBO
http://www.ebay.com/itm/MARC-JACOBS-Cutaway-Leather-Jacket-in-Hunter-Green-size-10-/321089653555





this is the same style jacket made famous by victoria beckham:


----------



## iluvmybags

NWT Marc Jacobs Resort Green Carnaby Patent Leather Black Flower Tote $1595
$330 BIN 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/140934927058


----------



## Taylor_elle

Hi everyone, please help me authenticate this Flash Leola handbag on EBay.


----------



## Nikkibaby

Taylor_elle said:


> Hi everyone, please help me authenticate this Flash Leola handbag on EBay in currant brown for $324.95.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-By-Mar...176?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35c1e12008
> 
> Thank you


Wrong thread.  Try posting here:  Authenticate this Marc Jacobs


----------



## Taylor_elle

Thanks for pointing that out. I was posting from my cell phone and got the threads mixed up. Sorry guys.


----------



## citybaglady

marc by marc jacobs "totally turnlock" faridah hobo in black $199.97
http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/marc-by...nlock-faridah-hobo/3309395?origin=shoppingbag


----------



## citybaglady

mbmj clasic q small fran in violet $223.98
http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/marc-by...fran-small-shopper/3476695?origin=shoppingbag


----------



## merraine

Deleted. i posted this on the wrong thread. Sorry!


----------



## Eru

For those of you looking for a rare petal to the metal Sasha in black, there's one incorrectly listed as a Natasha here: http://www.ebay.com/itm/310628932159?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## kateincali

yoogi's has some new styles in. XL singles, stams, little of everything

lots on sale, too


----------



## Nikkibaby

Cheap Totally Turnlock Percy in Black.  $50 bin or $15 w/ bids.  Hurry before BIN disappears...
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-By-Mar...951?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c312c406f


----------



## kateincali

bowery bag
$179.50 w/bids 1 day left
http://www.ebay.com/itm/140933407251


----------



## Nikkibaby

Quilted Multipocket needs some love! $69 w/ bids.  Ends in 1+ hours.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-M...996?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c6d3bfd24


----------



## kateincali

ivory mercer stam nwt
$475 or best offer
http://www.ebay.com/itm/221203960418


----------



## Nikkibaby

Gorgeous plum Stella, 6 hours left, $41 w/ bids.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/GORGEOUS-MA...694?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item589d84ea4e


----------



## kateincali

beautiful & hard to find ferrari red blake from a trusted PFer
$325 or best offer
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs-Ferrari-Red-Blake-pink-suede-lining-/171011284439


----------



## Nikkibaby

MJ Swinger Crossbody in black.  NWT for a steal!  $135 bin ($995 retail!).  From a great PF'er!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/140934139522


----------



## HURLEYGIRLIE

xxxxxx


----------



## angelnyc89

Shopbop.com has a few MJ iPhone cases for around $11. Plus free shipping!


----------



## kateincali

black velvet collection flats sz 39
$1.54 w/bids 4+ hrs left
http://www.ebay.com/itm/200907068229


----------



## kateincali

stunning and _incredibly_ hard to find RE06 black sweet punk hobo from a trusted PFer
$1995 or best offer
http://www.ebay.com/itm/321094440392


----------



## gordomom

Check out this lovely NWT Colorblock Violet from a sweet PFer

Only $64 with bids, but only 1 1/2 days to go or only $425 BIN!!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Marc-Ja...own-Resort-2011-Single-1595-TPF-/140937380538


----------



## kateincali

use coupon code SPRINGMJ for an additional 15% all MJ items at yoogi's, including sale items
http://www.yoogiscloset.com/handbags.html?dir=asc&manufacturer=marc_jacobs&order=name


----------



## I love them all

faith_ann said:


> use coupon code SPRINGMJ for an additional 15% all MJ items at yoogi's, including sale items
> http://www.yoogiscloset.com/handbags.html?dir=asc&manufacturer=marc_jacobs&order=name


 
Hi,
Do you know how long this 15% discount offer is for? 
TIA


----------



## kateincali

I love them all said:


> Hi,
> Do you know how long this 15% discount offer is for?
> TIA


sorry, no, i don't see an end date on the site. they're usually quick to respond to emails, though, it won't hurt to ask 
http://www.yoogiscloset.com/customer-service


----------



## kateincali

silvie
$152.50 w/bids 1+ hr left
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs-Sylvie-Handbag-/111033846446


----------



## kateincali

PFer is parting with some hard to find bags 

black patent fergie rocker stud satchel
$699 OBO
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs-Fergie-Rocker-Patent-Satchel-Tote-RARE-07-/221197212923





black small anna stones bag
$1399 OBO
http://www.ebay.com/itm/221197226321





black ruffle hillary
$725 OBO
http://www.ebay.com/itm/221197227044


----------



## kateincali

pink selma
$100 w/a bid 1 day 21 hrs left
http://www.ebay.com/itm/121084799306


----------



## kateincali

white MP
$61 w/bids 3+ hrs left
http://www.ebay.com/itm/271177102790





blue julianne
$81.79 w/bids 4+ hrs left
http://www.ebay.com/itm/271177112367


----------



## kateincali

vintage shearling suede & leather bag
$36 BIN
http://www.ebay.com/itm/ELECTRIFYIN...-SUEDE-SHOULDER-BAG-PURSE-SWEET-/251252024174


----------



## thundercloud

adorable carnaby tote from a trusted tpf'r! less than 2 days left. only at $54 with a BIN of $350

http://www.ebay.com/itm/140942259440


----------



## alermy

There are a few MJ bags on sale at Nordstrom.  

http://shop.nordstrom.com/c/sale-ha...brand&sizeFinderId=0&resultsmode=&segmentId=0


----------



## kateincali

two beautiful bags from a trusted PFer

petal to the metal pouchette crossbody
99 cent start bid, no reserve, $180 BIN
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-by-Mar...uchette-Crossbody-Bag-Purse-TPF-/221207917736





1st season chocolate brown groovee - these are hard to find!
99 cent start bid, no reserve, $175 BIN
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-by-Mar...Chocolate-Brown-1st-Edition-TPF-/221207950074


----------



## pookybear

Two bags from a lovely longtime pfer:

New Marc by Marc Jacobs Mink Purple Petal to the Metal Crossbody Natasha
http://www.ebay.com/itm/140943030279
BIN: $345






NWT Marc Jacobs Swinger Black Brown Colorblock Crossbody Single Bag
http://www.ebay.com/itm/140942292060
about 1 day left with bids currently at $46, BIN $185


----------



## kateincali

bisque sweet punk sid - this is insanely hard to find and so, so beautiful. from a trusted PFer
$699.99 BIN
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs...isque-TPF-Super-HTF-Retail-2350-/221208043675


----------



## pookybear

Coral Natasha Classic Q from a trusted PFer
BIN $265
http://www.ebay.com/itm/140945257553


----------



## kateincali

price drop! beautiful & hard to find ferrari red blake from a trusted PFer
$300 or best offer
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs-Ferrari-Red-Blake-pink-suede-lining-/171011284439





nwt silver asa
$199 2 hrs left
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs...g-NWT-Rtl-695-Spring-2009-Italy-/251250993925


----------



## santafesunrise

Gorgeous!!!! 

Grey Stam Resort 2011. In great care by Stam Queen here on TPF!!

*$835 BIN*

http://www.ebay.com/itm/300883913983?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## gordomom

MJ Large Victoria from Neiman Marcus ~55% off at $762, free shipping with code APRILFS.  Loooove the leather on this one!!

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/p/Marc-..._id=true&ecid=NMALRBolFSqx4S4U&CS_003=5630585


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Karlie down to $497.00 at NR IN Brea, Ca.  Looks good with the plastic seals on zippers.  No damage and it is not a refurb either!
View attachment 2126539

View attachment 2126540


----------



## kateincali

blush little stam
$182.50 w/bids 8+ hrs left
http://www.ebay.com/itm/271182261035





black groovee
$98.37 w/bids 13+ hrs left
http://www.ebay.com/itm/330900128283


----------



## kateincali

nwt grey rose whitney
$499.99 3+ hrs left
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs...rey-Rose-Leather-AUTHENTIC-1295-/251252558473





nwt ivory abbey
$399.99 3+ hrs left
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs...ry-Leather-Large-AUTHENTIC-1195-/330898827094


----------



## kateincali

nwt orange thompson
$300 w/a bid 20+ hrs left
http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Marc-Jacobs-Orange-Leather-Thompson-Top-Handle-Satchel-Bag-/281086847229





jute stam
$51.02 w/bids $300 BIN 2+ days left
http://www.ebay.com/itm/290890474990


----------



## kateincali

purple stardust cecilia
$237.50 w/bids 1+ day left
http://www.ebay.com/itm/190818805761





nwt white stardust rio
$227.50 w/bids reserve not met 2 days left
http://www.ebay.com/itm/190819298825


----------



## kateincali

this is gorgeous and really hard to find 

Orange Quilted Suede and Crystal Stam Bag
$725 (retail $2350!)
www.yoogiscloset.com/marc-jacobs-orange-quilted-suede-and-crystal-stam-bag.html


----------



## kateincali

hard to find ferrari red blake from a trusted PFer
$38 w/bids no reserve 2 days left
http://www.ebay.com/itm/171017859575


----------



## nascar fan

Pretty pretty Cecilia!!!  
from a trusty tpf'er.

BIN $550
*New Marc Jacobs Dark Red Quilted Cecilia Stam Fall 2011 Hard to Find TPF*


http://www.ebay.com/itm/140948499786


----------



## kateincali

sold out nude blush petal to the metal voyager from a trusted PFer
$265 w/bids, no reserve, 2 days left 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/171018678951


----------



## citybaglady

marc by marc jacobs francescaa handbag on sale at neiman marcus for $360, storm cloud color
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/p/MARC-...Dfrancesca&eItemId=prod151970082&cmCat=search


----------



## sneezz

Loehmanns at Lake Success NY has 2 regular hilliers in hazelnut ($289.99-one looked rough and not so nice), 2 karlies in hazelnut (didn't check price) a classic Q natasha in rum (didn't check price), and 1 Percy in faded aluminum (didn't check price). No idea if they charge send but the 20% off F&F promo ends today.

There were also a bunch of lap top cases for $100 in a fuschia color.


----------



## sneezz

sneezz said:


> Loehmanns at Lake Success NY has 2 regular hilliers in hazelnut ($289.99-one looked rough and not so nice), 2 karlies in hazelnut (didn't check price) a classic Q natasha in rum (didn't check price), and 1 Percy in faded aluminum (didn't check price). No idea if they charge send but the 20% off F&F promo ends today.
> 
> There were also a bunch of lap top cases for $100 in a fuschia color.



ETA: sorry it was the classic Q Percy in hazelnut, preppy Natasha in rum leather, TT Sia in Faded Aluminum.


----------



## Nikkibaby

Marc Jacobs Garbo Camille :swoooon:  These never pop up!   From an amazing PF'er. **retail $1850**
$750 or best offer!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs-Large-Dark-Brown-Garbo-Camille-Satchel-Tote-1850-TPF-Hard-to-Find-/140951719824?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20d1608f90


----------



## missmoimoi

MbMJ mark downs at Holts; this zip top satchel in ivory/beige was tempting at $389


----------



## kateincali

carter
$49.99 3+ hrs left
http://www.ebay.com/itm/151022943267


----------



## kateincali

Beautiful studded black crossbody Benson from the Paradise Line. NWT and from a trusted PFer
$300 start $500 BIN (retail $1150)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Marc-Jacobs-Paradise-Benson-1150-TPF-Crossbody-Rio-Stud-/171022503925


----------



## kateincali

^ from the same PFer
petal to the metal voyage in sold out 'nude'
$315 OBO
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Marc-b...oyage-Satchel-Sold-Out-Nude-TPF-/171024176220


----------



## nycgal88

Classic Blake Satchel

http://www.ebay.com/itm/190825790253?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## kateincali

the standard
$81 w/bids reserve not met 5+ hrs left
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs...her-Quilted-bag-Large-Authentic-/181121341676


----------



## kateincali

fall 2005 eggplant stam
$650 BIN
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs-Eggplant-Quilted-Leather-Stam-Bag-/390581276750


----------



## kateincali

bowery
$429.99 OBO
http://www.ebay.com/itm/230964883917


----------



## Nikkibaby

Marc Jacobs Ursula Lee--Leather Lined!  $235 buy it now, or best offer.  
http://www.ebay.com/itm/140959059691


----------



## islandgirl76

Marc Jacobs Yellow White Perforated Large Single with silver HW chain TPF Retail $1250
From a great pf'er!
$20.50 bids 19 hours left
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs-...-/140959575164


----------



## kateincali

nwt bordeaux python embossed stardust stam
$434.99 1+ hr left no bids
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs-Stam-Leather-Handbag-Satchel-In-Bordeaux-NWT-Studs-/290901402520


----------



## kateincali

sweet punk alert! gorgeous bisque sid from an amazing PFer
$799 OBO
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs-Studded-Sweet-Punk-Bisque-Sid-RARE-/221218898073





same seller still has three other hard to find bags available, all best offers
Ruffle Hillary Black - $675 obo
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs-Ruffle-Hillary-Black-Rare-/221218899000





Small Anna Stones Single Hobo - $1325 OBO
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs-Small-Anna-Stones-Single-Hobo-RARE-/221218898566





Fergie Rocker Patent Stud Satchel Tote-RARE '07 - $699 OBO
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs-Fergie-Rocker-Patent-Stud-Satchel-Tote-RARE-07-/221218898717


----------



## kateincali

red patchwork little stam
$205 w/bids 8+ hrs left
http://www.ebay.com/itm/310655027884


----------



## pinkfeet

Pink color Single $250 season 2010 not sure on exact color 
Grey color single $350 not sure on season 
bright yellow cross body 250? 
there was some larger silver singles and a gold one. Ddint check the price. 
Dark red karlie q small crossbody with silver hardward 140?

Nordstrom Rack in Oakbrook, IL


----------



## HeartMyMJs

From their twitter page.  Nordstrom Rack in Redondo Beach, Ca.


----------



## gordomom

A plethora of finds from a sweet PFer on Bonz!  

Charcoal Gray Carter Rocket Messenger for only $89.99 
Blue-gray Ursula Lee $150 obo 
Dark gray Paradaise Leigh, $330 obo (please buy this so I won't break my ban!!) 

And more...

http://www.bonanza.com/booths/faithann


----------



## Keen

The Nordstrom Rack at Potomac Mills (Northern VA) had the MBMJ straw Hayley bag marked down to $59! They had blue and yellow:


----------



## gordomom

Large & small RE10 gold bow singles at Nordstrom Rack downtown Portland.  50% off retail ($350 & $275?)


----------



## kateincali

yoogi's has marked down a bunch of bags 
http://www.yoogiscloset.com/designe...uced=true&manufacturer=marc_jacobs&order=name


----------



## kateincali

daydream hobo
$71 reserve not met 1+ hr left
http://www.ebay.com/itm/321113357061


----------



## kateincali

[URL="http://www.bluefly.com/Marc-by-Marc-Jacobs-Marc-Jacobs/_/N-1z140n4Z1z1409uZ1aaq/Ns-Price%7C1%7C%7CPopularity%7C0%7C%7CProductId%7C1/Ntk-all/Ntt-marc+jacobs/Ntx-mode+matchallpartial/numPerPage-96/search.fly"]marc jacobs and mbmj on sale at bluefly[/URL]


----------



## kateincali

nwt large silver bow single
$249.99 BIN
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-MARC-JA...-LARGE-LEATHER-SHOULDER-BAG-650-/380637933222





nwt large gold bow single
$249.99 BIN
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-MARC-JA...-LARGE-LEATHER-SHOULDER-BAG-650-/151038990789


----------



## kateincali

small turquoise single
$265 or best offer
http://www.ebay.com/itm/161017730026


----------



## kateincali

amy zip hobo
$76 w/bids 40 minutes left
http://www.ebay.com/itm/MARC-JACOB-HOBO-BAG-BROWN-100-AUTHENTIC-/140967517916


----------



## NikkNak728

Saks online sale has a single flap and stam marked down


----------



## pinkfeet

Nordstrom Rack in Oakbrook had MBMJ hazelnut bags in Ukitas, Natasha's, percy and karlie Q's small crossobodys. Blush in Lil Fran. Hazelnut zip around wallet. 

Ukitas were 220, frans 239?, smaller bags were 130/120 I think. I didn't price the Natasha.


----------



## gordomom

All sorts of goodies at Nordstrom Rack downtown Seattle.  Most items were marked at 50% off retail


----------



## ujili

Nordstrom website has some markdown on MBMJ clothes for men.


----------



## kmroboto

Two stunning bags from a stunning tpfer!

Paradise Leigh in dark grey $225 bin
http://www.ebay.com/itm/140972329753?redirect=mobile

Garbo Ava Jr. In camel $425 bin
http://www.ebay.com/itm/140973660903?redirect=mobile


----------



## oachcay

pinkfeet said:


> Nordstrom Rack in Oakbrook had MBMJ hazelnut bags in Ukitas, Natasha's, percy and karlie Q's small crossobodys. Blush in Lil Fran. Hazelnut zip around wallet.
> 
> Ukitas were 220, frans 239?, smaller bags were 130/120 I think. I didn't price the Natasha.



I saw the same styles in hazelnut at my local NR as well. I picked up the ukita! I wish I saw a Fran! The Natasha was 200.


----------



## NikkNak728

Nordstrom rack beachwood has mj singles, mbmj Fran's, grooves, and preppys marked down significantly


----------



## kateincali

nude large patent single
$315 w/bids 1+ hr left reserve not met
http://www.ebay.com/itm/1275-MARC-J...ess-Handbag-SOLD-OUT-Everywhere-/400484329746





Bow Wow Wow Percy Leather Eggplant Purple from a great PFer!
$79.95 2+ hrs left 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-By-Marc-Jacobs-Bow-Wow-Wow-Percy-Leather-Eggplant-Purple-/121109242849


----------



## Nikkibaby

TWO Amazing deals from a PF'er cleaning out her closet!  These are steals!

Blue Marc Jacobs Ursula Lee... leather lined!  Only $105 buy-it-now.
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/SALE-Marc-Jacobs-LEATHER-LINED-Patent-Leather-Blue-Ursula-Lee-Shoulder-Bag-995/114439995





Gorgeous and hard to find Marc Jacobs Paradise Leigh.  Crossbody style... the perfect bag!
$185 buy it now.  Such a deal! 
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/SALE-Marc-Jacobs-HTF-Gray-Paradise-Gold-Studded-Crossbody-Leigh-1095-TPF/114353829


----------



## llaga22

Nordstrom have MJs for the sale. Got some pics from my SA but for some reason it is not Kerri g me uploading.


----------



## smiles1003

Nordstrom has added a lot of Marc Jacobs to their sale section online.  There are lots of items from both Marc Jacobs and Marc by Marc Jacobs.

http://shop.nordstrom.com/sr?keyword=marc+jacobs+sale&origin=keywordsearch&contextualcategoryid=0#keyword=marc%20jacobs%20sale&type=keyword&page=1&category=s6000259&defaultsize3=&size=&width=&color=&price=&brand=&instoreavailability=false&lastfilter=searchcategory_6000259&sizeFinderId=0&resultsmode=&segmentId=0

Happy Shopping!


----------



## ilu333

Santa Barbara nordies have the following...










Call Vale in designer bags.. 805-564-8770. She's super nice and will ship to you very fast.


----------



## kateincali

gorgeous resort 2011 grey stam from a super stylish pfer
$875
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Marc-Jacobs-Stam/114569151


----------



## katlun

Bloomingdales.com is having a sale and MJ is included - rare

BIG20 - gives another 20% off

This code works only on sale items


----------



## dorafigadora

i don't know if this was already posted but the MJ boutiques started first cut markdowns today...


----------



## fashionplate123

dorafigadora said:


> i don't know if this was already posted but the MJ boutiques started first cut markdowns today...


but, not on their bags.


----------



## fashionplate123

katlun said:


> Bloomingdales.com is having a sale and MJ is included - rare
> 
> BIG20 - gives another 20% off
> 
> This code works only on sale items


all sold out of their color stams, in about 2 days!


----------



## dichka

Anyone know of any xl baroque singles for sale?? Love the two tone ones especially the black with cream edges!


----------



## Cait

I'm sure everyone'll get the email, but NAP has a bunch of MBMJ bags on sale (just ordered the Electric Blue Lemonade Lil Ukita for me'self! !)

AND they have a Black Classic Q Natasha, Isabelle's Karlie's & the Apricot Rose (i think?) Lil' Ukita on sale.


----------



## jun3machina

awesome, rare MBMJ pixie! 
from a sweet PFer...ugh love this! SOOOO hard to find these days
$375 OBO
http://www.ebay.com/itm/140982557769


----------



## jun3machina

two more awesome deals..

cloud blue ursula, another rare rare color!
 bin $110 obo
this is seriously one of the lightest weight, squishy most comfortable mj mainline bags,,,great size too
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs...818?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20d2a64a42





same seller, rare perforated bag...these rarely if ever pop up with silver hardware
super 60's mod chic!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs...850?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20d2fe49ba


----------



## momofgirls

Marc Jacobs XL Single $349.99
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-M...957?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2ec84ad8b5


----------



## kateincali

large blue single
$199 w/bids 1+ day left
http://www.ebay.com/itm/151051904769





green les zeppelin
$49.99 start $350 BIN
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251280912191


----------



## kateincali

collection bags and mbmj clothes on gilt today


----------



## momofgirls

MArc JAcobs quilted wallet $100
http://www.ebay.com/itm/MARC-JACOBS...T-/261222489777?pt=Wallet&hash=item3cd212deb1


----------



## momofgirls

Marc Jacobs Rio Paradise Clutch BIN $150
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-M...=WDVW&rd=1&ih=010&category=63852&cmd=ViewItem


----------



## kateincali

cognac xl baroque
$279 7+ hrs left
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs-baroque-XL-handbag-cognac-/121117094927





pttm pouchette
$50 7+ hrs left
http://www.ebay.com/itm/MARC-JACOBS-PURSE-with-strap-and-bird-enclosure-/261221671038


----------



## kateincali

carter rocket tote
$75 9+ hrs left
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs-Carter-Rocket-Tote-Calfskin-1395-/190846557251





mixed chain 
$82.11 9+ hrs left
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-M...n-Shoulder-Strap-Tote-Bag-Purse-/390601162366


----------



## kateincali

black pttm sasha
$265 w/bids 10+ hrs left
www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-by-Marc-Jacobs-Petal-to-the-Metal-Sasha-Bag-Black-Purse-498-/140984888966


----------



## LoveMyBagss

starting bid $498  6 d 2 hr left
MARC JACOBS THE LARGE SINGLE QUILTED SHOULDER BAG Bright Blue LEATHER $675 NWT
http://www.ebay.com/itm/MARC-JACOBS...246?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20d39dee76

Good Luck!


----------



## LoveMyBagss

starting bid $358 6 d 2 hrs left
MARC JACOBS 'Quilting Ginger' Leather Shoulder Handbag / Cross Body - NWT $495
http://www.ebay.com/itm/140989301758?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

Good Luck


----------



## Mad about Bags

Gorgeous and hard to find Large Patent Leather Single with silver hardwear from a trusted seller  
BIN: $335 or best offer. Seller ships International. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/140986983324


----------



## kateincali

park satchel
$99.99 w/bids 2+ hrs left
http://www.ebay.com/itm/MARC-JACOBS-COLLECTION-ORANGE-PARK-SATCHEL-CROSSBODY-BAG-/230988643463


----------



## kateincali

nwt classic q natasha
$159.99 w/bids ends in 2+ hrs
http://www.ebay.com/itm/221236078228


----------



## kateincali

new mini aidan
$99 w/bids 1+ hr left
http://www.ebay.com/itm/121123200150


----------



## Mad about Bags

Preloved, looks new super RARE MBMJ Fuchsia Pink PTTM Natasha  from a trusted seller. Worldwide shipping. 
BIN: $415 or Best Offer

http://www.ebay.com/itm/140996052852


----------



## najse22

Yoox.com is having a sale with a lot of Marc Jacobs bags available. I have just bought on myself with about a 75 % discount from the original price. They have a special 13 % extra discount because it is their birthday! Enjoy !!


----------



## Mad about Bags

NWT Marc Jacobs Fall 2011 Runway Black Silk Gold & Sequin Shift Dress Size L from a trusted seller. This dress retailed $798. BIN $250, ends in 2 days. Seller ships International 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/140995664223


----------



## Mad about Bags

From the same seller, Rare preloved MBMJ PTTM Beny, the colour is newsprint with ribbon lining  These are the earlier PTTM bags which are hard to find. BIN $245 or best offer.  Seller ships International.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/130929299750


----------



## Mad about Bags

She has another Rare preloved  MJ Off White Perforated Flap bag with silver hardware going so cheap! BIN $115. Bag has subtle fading but doesn't look obvious though. Be sure to check it out!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs...367?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e7bfd998f


----------



## emmajayne

http://www.bagheeraboutique.com/it-IT/product/4710

Bags - 10% - 20% and free shipping
I am thinking of getting preppy nylon


----------



## limesmoothie

Net a Porter sale has started on the UK site, good discounts on MJ/MBMJ bags.


----------



## Luv n bags

SF Nordstrom Rack had a bubblegum pink Stam for $700's.


----------



## whtcldjd

ssense.com has mj and mbmj bags on sale, including this mj bag marked down to $388 from $1295!

http://www.ssense.com/women/product/marc_jacobs/taupe_combo_leather_ivory_bag/64410


----------



## whtcldjd

saks just had 2nd markdowns.  some great deals on mj & mbmj bags

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/sear...s=P_306418110_sort&N=1553 306418110+1614+1754


----------



## selmom07

crazy great deals and new markdowns at thecorner.com.  Half off and more. Shoes, bags, wallets, tech cases  

http://www.thecorner.com/us/women/s...PerPage=30&gallery=&macroMarchio=&modelnames=


----------



## Mad about Bags

Price has been reduced on this rare preloved MBMJ Petal To The Metal Beny, the colour is newsprint with ribbon lining  These are the earlier PTTM bags which are hard to find. BIN $225.  From a trusted seller. She ships International too.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-by-Mar...869?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e7c252885


----------



## kateincali

pink eugenie
$129 1+ day left
http://www.ebay.com/itm/261231792395


----------



## restricter

As of noon today, price reduction in effect in stores and on line.   Items from the iconic Prisoners collection and resort still available.  Happy shopping.


----------



## Mad about Bags

A one off super gorgeous sample bag from the PW line in midnight blue with hammered HW  from a trusted seller, $365 BIN or BO. International shipping is available.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/130934130623


----------



## AmeeW

A little tip I discovered!: You can get 10% off I guess most anything on Piperlime.com  when you purchase on Tuesdays if you have a Banana, Gap or Old Navy Card! I recently bought the Marc Jacobs Classic Q in Electric blue and was super happy to save $30 bucks!!


----------



## kateincali

three beautiful, hard to find bags from a sweet PFer. worldwide shipping.

NWT Fluoro Green Little Stam - this is so rare! 
$314.22 BIN
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-M...de-in-Italy-Excellent-RARE-Find-/231002540582





NWT Red Quilted Jennifer
$323.51 BIN
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Q...dbag-Purse-New-with-Tag-MJ-Fans-/330935776225





NWT Bianca in Constance Rose
$236.15 BIN
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-M...Handbag-Tote-NWT-450-Great-Gift-/231006875845


----------



## Mad about Bags

A gorgeous and stunning Leola Zip Satchel Tote   Hard to find colour and in gently pre-loved condition from a wonderful Pfer, BIN $235 or Best Offer. Worldwide shipping


----------



## NikkNak728

Mad about Bags said:


> A gorgeous and stunning Leola Zip Satchel Tote   Hard to find colour and in gently pre-loved condition from a wonderful Pfer, BIN $235 or Best Offer. Worldwide shipping



This is cute! Where's the link?


----------



## Nikkibaby

NikkNak728 said:


> This is cute! Where's the link?



Here's the link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-by-Marc-Jacobs-Fluo-Pink-Lambskin-Flash-Shapeshifter-Leola-Zip-Satchel-478-/141005319670?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20d4926df6 I love pink bags!


----------



## oxlivhopexo

Nordstrom Rack in Columbia, MD had a bunch of Marc Jacobs items. some petal to the metal items. a mauve? color single in large and small as well as quite a few other MJ bags.


----------



## jun3machina

NR in oxnard, ca has a ton of MJ mainline

also:
orange swaroski crystal (day to night?) stam
BIN $295
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs...721?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4ac5a91249


----------



## kateincali

rock lobster mini globetrotter
$104.50 w/bids 3+ hrs left
http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Marc-Ja...-Rock-Lobster-428-Free-Shipping-/330947509052





blue mini stam
$202.50 w/bids, no reserve, 1 day 9 hrs left
http://www.ebay.com/itm/330948257677


----------



## kateincali

rose mercer MP
$59 w/bids, reserve not met, $199 BIN, 1 day 2 hrs left
http://www.ebay.com/itm/161054205682





bronze kristina
$150 start bid $200 BIN 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/121136625314


----------



## kateincali

new markdowns on mj and mbmj clothes, bags, and accessories at NAP

purple petal to the metal benny - lambskin, ribbon lining
$269.99 OBO
http://www.ebay.com/itm/330945381968


----------



## kateincali

shopkiki has some MJ on sale
http://www.shopkikionline.com/web/marc-jacobs/view-all-products.html?limitstart=0&limit=50


----------



## Mad about Bags

Price drop on this gorgeous, one of a kind Midnight Blue Baroque Patchwork Sample 
Bin: $300 or Best Offer. Worldwide shipping
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs...827?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e7cd7f9b3


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Nordstrom Rack, Redondo Beach, Ca has onr small stam (pink/blush) for $440.97.  Too cute!!


----------



## Mad about Bags

Price drop on this gorgeous Leola Zip Satchel. Only $140 - Worldwide shipping 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/130948760211


----------



## Mad about Bags

A beautiful and all time classic bag - Black Blake with gold hardware. BIN: $325 or Best Offer.
Seller is very keen to sale. Worldwide shipping. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/141018855103

This is the very same bag that was seen with Julia Robert in the movie Duplicity


----------



## Manolos21

MJ Stam in Black, new with tags, $1039.99 OBO.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/271238079519?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## MittenedThings

Sorry if this isn't completely accurate.  It's been a while since I've "followed" MJ bags, but I thought I'd share anyway!

There were quite a few Marc Jacobs Small Venetias for, I believe, around $550 at the Nordstrom Rack in Pasadena (Hastings Village on Foothill).  I'm pretty sure it's the bright yellow color here (which Bloomingdale's is calling "acid green"??).  Anyway, HTH!


----------



## tyrapeeps

20% off all Marc By Marc Jacobs in Piperlime! Use code EVERYONE  Have fun!


----------



## Mad about Bags

Rare Prototype Marc Jacobs Black Orchid Pink & Orange Cognac from a trusted seller.
Worldwide Shipping. BIN $365 or Best Offer

http://www.ebay.com/itm/130959203305


----------



## Mad about Bags

From the same seller, Marc Jacobs Off White Perforated Flap Turnlock Bag with silver HW. Only BIN $99.99  Note: Bag subtle fading mostly underneath the flap; HW and the loop show sign of wear *
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs...376?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e7cf3b580

*


----------



## dbaum

Blue Stam at Bloomingdales on sale for $837


----------



## kateincali

sweet PFer has seven hard to find bags up! more here

Quilted Amanda
$267.77 obo
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Q...bag-Bag-Made-in-Italy-Excellent-/330975615163





sophia
$177.63 BIN
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-M...in-Italy-Retired-Great-Deal-800-/231024901359


----------



## kateincali

black sienna
$45.82 1 day 14 hrs left
http://www.ebay.com/itm/121152527286


----------



## Nikkibaby

Gorgeous MJ Capra -- black with white trim.  Timeless and classic!  From a PF'er.
$235 or best offer
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs-Limited-Black-White-Leather-Tortoise-Capra-Stam-1350-TPF-FA06-/141028629952?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20d5f61dc0


----------



## kateincali

amazing PFer has a great deal going on an adorable mbmj white classic q baby groovee 
$49.99 start price, $139.99 BIN
http://www.ebay.com/itm/111137685296






she has a few more mbmj bags listed, including this bronze dreamy lil GG flap hobo for only $79.99 BIN
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-By-Marc-Jacobs-Dreamy-Lil-GG-Leather-Flap-Hobo-Bronze-/111125668921


----------



## Mad about Bags

From a super sweet member, price reduced on Marc Jacobs Black Orchid Pink & Orange Cognac. Rare prototype. 
BIN: $335 or best offer. Worldwide shipping 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs...305?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e7dc6dbe9


----------



## Mad about Bags

From the same seller, Marc Jacobs Collection Brown Tumbled Calf Leather Silver Studded Hobo. Worldwide shipping available.
BIN: $115 or best offer. Such a great deal !
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130963036895


----------



## Sophie-Rose

*Marc by Marc Jacobs Black stumbled leather 'Standard Supply' tri purse*

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Marc-by-M...9097?pt=UK_Purses_Wallets&hash=item3f28007859

Seller: kip140
Number: 271254059097

I have also included pictures of the tag she sent me


----------



## diram

MbMJ FRAN in "gray" and in "turquoise" are on SALE at Neimans online for only $299! 
*I wish I needed a gray bag, lol*

Here's the link to Neiman's page:
GRAY:
GRAY FRAN ON SALE

TURQ:
TURQ FRAN ON SALE


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Sorry ladies! Just noticed I posted my "Authenticate this Marc Jacobs" in the wrong thread and now I can't delete it!
Sorry!!


----------



## Mad about Bags

From a trusted and super sweet seller
Marc by Marc Jacobs Petal to the Metal Crossbody Natasha in Iron Gray with SILVER HW yes!! This one was sold out and no longer available in store  Could someone please buy it for me ? 
BIN: $425 or best offer.  Word wide shipping
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Marc-by...630?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e7e2777a6


----------



## Mad about Bags

She has this beautiful quilted ZC with SILVER HW !! Too many silver HW gorgeousness. I need a money tree!!
BIN : $335 or best offer. Word wide shipping
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Marc-Ja...629?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20d64e5285


----------



## Mad about Bags

^^^ She has loads of other groovy items for sale too. Take a look here


----------



## nmes

Could i get someone to help mé see if This is Real  Marc jacobs ??


----------



## NikkNak728

nmes said:


> Could i get someone to help mé see if This is Real  Marc jacobs ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2293673
> View attachment 2293676



This is the wrong forum for that question, this is for authentic finds only. Please post in the authenticate forum


----------



## Mad about Bags

Holly molly!!! I was looking for a memphis bag and found this .....  Amazing, super gorgeous, sweetpunk lovers, MJ fans you need to check  this out : Marc jacobs SWEET PUNK SID, in white. This is a very rare bag, highly collectable, from a trusted seller. Word wide shipping

Price:Starting at $6.50 or BIN $1200. 
Auction ends: 20th Aug
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Marc-jac...868?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4858878974


----------



## kateincali

black pttm sasha incorrectly listed as a natasha
$275 w/bids and 1 day left
http://www.ebay.com/itm/380695442542


----------



## kateincali

cement pttm sasha
$325 obo
http://www.ebay.com/itm/121157563144


----------



## kateincali

paradise q
$239.99 obo
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs...dbag-in-Black-C303412-pre-owned-/111145207586


----------



## blivlien

Cute MBMJ sun patent leather posh turnlock dot bag £150 BIN or BO http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Auth-Marc...15?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item4ac7b7f6a3


----------



## Coach Superfan

Currently on Ruelala they have the Hudson wallet, Manhattan Whitney satchel, Manhattan leather satchel, and matte Venetia for a few hundred off.
http://www.ruelala.com/event/79069


----------



## jun3machina

just in case any of you have a hankering for being JEN for halloween
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs...87080?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item20d6b12528


----------



## kateincali

patchwork stam
$85, 1 day left
http://www.ebay.com/itm/141039493789


----------



## Coach Superfan

Nordstrom Rack at Outlets in Orange have one black Cooper (Resort 2011) and one Ginger crossbody in Poppy (i think Fall 2011) for half off original price.


----------



## Nikkibaby

Two great bags for a STEAL from a PF'er!

Marc Jacobs 'Frankie' only $65 buy-it-now!  
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs-Frankie-Distressed-Brown-Tumbled-Leather-Silver-Studded-Vintage-Hobo-/130968292092?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e7e518afc





And... a Gorgeous Marc Jacobs Capra.  Classic in Black with white trim.  Just $150 buy-it-now.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs-Limited-Black-White-Leather-Tortoise-Capra-Stam-1350-TPF-FA06-/130973044116?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e7e9a0d94


----------



## mbmjlover

http://www.designerhandbagsrescue.com/marc-by-marc-jacobs-supersonic-snake-print-hillier-hobo-new/

I just bought the Supersonic Snake Print Hillier Hobo, brand new with tags for $164 from Designer Handbags Rescue! They sell authentic handbags from MBMJ, MK, Coach etc with free 2-day USPS shipping for orders over $100.

There's an extra coupon for 15% (I think) here too: THNX4SIGNING


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Some great stuff on sale at Bloomies!!  Take another extra 20% off using "TAKE20" at checkout!! 

http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/...ndbags&cm_sp=-_-0829-0902_main.jpg-_-handbags


----------



## mbmjlover

TONS of Marc by Marc Jacobs bags just got discounted (35-50% off) at Nordstrom! Both leather bags and nylon are available but the quantities are shrinking and fast!

http://shop.nordstrom.com/sr?origin...textualsortcategoryid=2375500&shopperSegment=


----------



## kateincali

adorable metallic classic q natasha from a trusted PFer
$114.50 w/bids, 7 hrs left
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-By-Mar...ssbody-Bag-Purse-TPF-Retail-368-/221273491579


----------



## Suzzeee

Gorgeous and very authentic brown MJ Angela -- listed by a fellow TPF'er  - I've bought from this seller before and she always has great bags that are 100% authentic!!!  

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs...326?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item232efa3e9e

If I weren't in "purge mode" myself, I'd totally snap this up!!


----------



## kateincali

edit: double post, sorry


----------



## kateincali

hard to find navy blue XL single from a trusted PFer - perfect year round colour!
$350 or best offer
http://www.ebay.com/itm/171123449057





$42 23 hrs left
http://www.ebay.com/itm/261279155544


----------



## pookybear

Some great bags from a trusted longtime PFer 

Marc Jacobs Pink Studded Pushlock Leather Hobo Silver Hardware
$45 BIN
http://www.ebay.com/itm/141057419016






Marc Jacobs Snakeskin & Leather Large "Khaki" Resort 2012 Tote
$425 BIN
http://www.ebay.com/itm/130986863941


----------



## kateincali

plum blake that needs a little TLC, but super cheap
$69 BIN
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs...Handbag-w-Gold-hardware-dustbag-/111142783157


----------



## kateincali

hard to find hudson - leather lined!
$299.99 with bids, 5 hrs left
http://www.ebay.com/itm/MARC-JACOBS...-Pleated-Hudson-Satchel-Handbag-/380711895254


----------



## Nikkibaby

Great bags from a trusted PF'er! 

New Marc Jacobs mainline 'Stardust Single' in black.  $350 or best offer.  **This is brand new from Fall 2009!**
http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Marc-Jacobs-Black-Studded-Stardust-Crossbody-WOC-Small-Single-Ret-550-TPF-/141059698249?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20d7d02e49





New Marc Jacobs Large "Khaki" Snakeskin Tote, retail: $2150
$350 buy-it-now.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Marc-Jacobs-Large-Khaki-Resort-Leather-Snakeskin-Tote-2150-White-Black-/130988619680?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e7f87b7a0


----------



## Mad about Bags

Beautiful and gorgeous bag from a trusted member. Worldwide shipping 
Marc Jacobs Little Stam, BIN $450 or Best Offer
http://www.ebay.com/itm/130993010066


----------



## Mad about Bags

From the same seller
Very hard to find Marc Jacobs Black Small Quilted Crossbody Cecilia. BIN : $475 or Best Offer
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs...276?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20d7e6b01c


----------



## kateincali

amazing PFer has some rare finds listed. worldwide shipping

stunning leather lined alana
$415.94 BIN
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-A...e-As-New-used-once-1200-BARGAIN-/231046803091





fluo green little stam
$300.35 BIN
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-M...de-in-Italy-Excellent-RARE-Find-/331017766649





yellow sophia
$137.72 BIN
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-M...in-Italy-Retired-Great-Deal-800-/331013122776





nwt red quilted jennifer
$323.51 BIN
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Q...dbag-Purse-New-with-Tag-MJ-Fans-/331013122778





quilted amanda
$231.07 BIN
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Q...bag-Bag-Made-in-Italy-Excellent-/331017766632


----------



## Mad about Bags

A super gorgeous Marc Jacobs Black Orchid Pink & Orange Single Flap Bag from a trusted member Worldwide Shipping. BIN $299.99 or Best Offer 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs...352?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20d7dae8c8


----------



## Mad about Bags

From the same seller Marc Jacobs Pink Pushlock Leather Hobo. Only $39.99 BIN or Best Offer 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs...692?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e7fda67a4


----------



## HeartMyMJs

MJ Collection on sale at Gilt!

http://www.gilt.com/sale/women/marc-jacobs-collection


----------



## nascar fan

*Marc Jacobs Classic Spring 2006 Large Black Leather Stam Gold HW*

*BIN $625*
http://www.ebay.com/itm/141069165154
(from one of our own tpfers )


----------



## nascar fan

*New Marc Jacobs Pink Quilted Crossbody $595 TPF Sold Out Resort Color*

BIN $235!
(from same tpfer )
http://www.ebay.com/itm/141067999509


----------



## SocialX

NWT Marc Jacobs "Ayers" tote from Resort 2012. On eBay, starting at $549 or BIN for $800: http://******/16YLyfK


----------



## zuzu maxx

Gorgeous brand new w/tags MJ Quilted Wallet!

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Mar...lue-Quilted-New-With-Tags-Authentic/126671073

This is not my wallet, but it does come from a trusted p'fer!


----------



## Piggies

Beige/brass large baroque single for $665 at Nordstrom... might be a price error?

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/marc-ja...onalizedsort-_-browseresults-_-undefined_23_A


----------



## kateincali

saks off 5th has clothes and bags on sale from collection and mbmj
http://www.saksoff5th.com/search?q=marc%20jacobs#start=0&q=marc%20jacobs&sz=60&srule=Price%20High%20-%20Low


----------



## kateincali

patchwork lou
$61, 3 hours left
http://www.ebay.com/itm/171126044237





pink hobo
$89.99 3 hrs left
http://www.ebay.com/itm/MARC-JACOBS...GOLD-HARDWARE-EUC-DUST-BAG-INCL-/310758484912


----------



## kateincali

pretty navy blue XL single from a truster PFer
$350 or best offer
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs-XL-Single-Navy-Blue-extra-large-/171134989423


----------



## Nikkibaby

Gorgeous and hard to find MJ Acid Baroque Single, nwot, $425 obo.  Silver hammered hardware!  :swoon:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Marc-Jacobs-Acid-Green-Yellow-Small-Baroque-Crossbody-Single-RE12-795-TPF-/141078963899?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20d8f626bb





Another lovely bag that you don't see often...
New MJ Dollette in orange & pink.  $335 obo
http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Marc-Jacobs-Orange-Pink-Dollette-Crossbody-Shoulder-Bag-SP13-795-TPF-/141079134961?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20d8f8c2f1


----------



## Nikkibaby

One more from a PF'er...
New MJ Camden Leopard print!  Leather lined.  $250 obo
http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Marc-Jacobs-Wild-Teds-Camden-Leopard-Print-Leather-Lined-Bag-SP13-1295-TPF-/131008426021?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e80b5f025


----------



## XCCX

A great deal on a black stam!

http://www.theluxurycloset.com/wome...arc-jacobs-black-quilted-leather-stam-satchel


----------



## Mad about Bags

PRICE REDUCTION on Three gorgeous bags  from a trusted Seller, she is one of our sweet member - Worldwide Shipping

Marc Jacobs Tobacco Brown Quilting Tribeca Satchel SS12 $1395. BIN $425 or Best Offer

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs...023?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e80cd8f07


----------



## Mad about Bags

2nd Bag
New Marc Jacobs Orange & Pink Dollette Crossbody Shoulder Bag SP13 $795 TPF. Only $285 BIN or Best Offer 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Marc-Ja...600?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e80e1dc98


----------



## Mad about Bags

Last but not least
New Marc Jacobs Acid Green Yellow Small Baroque Crossbody Single RE12 $795 TPF                                   . BIN $300 or Best Offer
http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Marc-Ja...601?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e80e1dc99


----------



## kateincali

be my bag twin!
mixed chain viv
$200, 6 hrs left
http://www.ebay.com/itm/121186839239


----------



## kateincali

satin rad bag 
$30 start, $100 BIN
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs-Purple-Satin-Rad-Bag-Pouchette-Shoulder-Bag-/261303096687


----------



## kateincali

three gorgeous quilted bags from a trusted PFer

beige bruna
$500 OBO
http://www.ebay.com/itm/271276211616





NWT bordeaux crossbody little stam
$600 OBO
http://www.ebay.com/itm/271279350988





NWT light tobacco mini stam
$900 OBO
http://www.ebay.com/itm/271293400544


----------



## hrhsunshine

Large Single-Black with Nickel/Silver HW $598 OBO

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Marc-Jacobs-Large-Single-Black-with-nickel-silver-hw/128342673


----------



## NikkNak728

Gorgeous black little Stam from a trusted tpfer! Only 435 buy it now!

http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=141085951503


----------



## kateincali

leopard ombre carnaby tote
$596, 3+ hrs left
http://www.ebay.com/itm/INSTANT-OUT...-Leopard-Ombre-Carnaby-Tote-Bag-/111185623392


----------



## kateincali

blue heather clutch
$75 BIN
http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Auth-MA...Gold-Trim-Orig-495-Dustbag-Tags-/161123248568


----------



## kateincali

nwt spazzolato robert
$400 OBO
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs-Collection-Spazzolato-Robert-Bag-brand-new-/130992428325


----------



## kateincali

nwt hobo fringe bag
$197.50 w/bids, 23 hrs left
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-MARC-JACOBS-BOHO-WOVEN-HOBO-HANDBAG-1795-NO-RESERVE-/200972790439






black patchwork little stam
$209, 1 day left
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs-Black-Stam-Bag-with-Gold-Chain-GREAT-CONDITION-/231070160521


----------



## kateincali

needs a bit of help but super cheap
$34.99 BIN
www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs-Off-White-Cream-Messenger-Bag-Used-With-Receipts-/111184946851


----------



## kateincali

several rare bags from a sweet PFer

bisque sweet punk debbie
$450 OBO
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs-Sweet-Punk-Debbie-Bisque-TPF-/221294963224





new copper memphis jennifer
$899 OBO
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs-Memphis-Jennifer-Copper-colorway-RARE-TPF-NEW-/221295715746





black patent fergie rocker tote
$649 OBO
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs-Fergie-Rocker-Patent-Stud-Satchel-Tote-TPF-RARE-07-/221286732394





black small anna stones hobo
$1350 OBO
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs-Small-Anna-Stones-Single-Hobo-TPF-RARE-/221286724483


----------



## emmajayne

10% code off www.bagheeraboutique.com

PM for details 

MJ & MBMJ



I ordered MBMJ Sheltered Island Crossbody , will do reveal when arrives, x
Emma


----------



## emmajayne

Bagheera Boutique now 20% off until 27th October & free shippinh

http://www.pinterest.com/pin/518476975822242670/


----------



## jacquelinemr

listed on ebay
item: MARC BY MARC JACOBS PETAL TO THE METAL NATASHA CROSSBODY MESSENGER FLAP BAG NWT
seller:luckytreasures09
sorry i can't find the listing number.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/261302424215...84.m1438.l2649
thank you


----------



## Mad about Bags

Amazing find, Rare Sweet Punk Studded Bisque Debbie from a trusted seller, Wordwide shipping
BIN: $375 or Best Offer 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/141097434313


----------



## Mad about Bags

Another Sweet Punk in Bisque Beige - Sweet Punk Sid. Wordwide shipping
BIN: $450 or Best Offer
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs...710?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e81d65ade


----------



## Mad about Bags

Super cute Small Baroque Crossbody Single in acid, it is such a gorgeous little bag in really nice colour 
BIN: $225 or Best Offer
http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Marc-Ja...317?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20da031fd5


----------



## Mad about Bags

This one is a steal! You can't get a designer handbag at this price 
Cream White Perforated Large Flap Chain Tassel, BIN: $88
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs...275?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20da1173a3


----------



## kateincali

nwt xl blush single
$285 w/bids 2+ hrs left
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs...-Silver-Woven-Chain-Handbag-NEW-/310775161288


----------



## kateincali

xl navy single
$102 w/bids 2 days left
http://www.ebay.com/itm/171157285799


----------



## kateincali

teal small baroque single
$254.99 BIN
http://www.ebay.com/itm/111202244535


----------



## kateincali

there are some new mj and mbmj bags and items on gilt, including stams and quilted bags
http://www.gilt.com/search?new_plp=1&q.query=marc+jacobs&q.rows=48&q.sort=&q.start=0


----------



## kateincali

nwt black multipocket
$298 OBO
http://www.ebay.com/itm/MARC-JACOBS...n-Leather-Multi-Pocket-Hobo-Bag-/231083731527


----------



## kateincali

hard to find grape juice vertical zippy wallet from a PFer
$129 OBO
http://www.ebay.com/itm/171143782123


----------



## NikkNak728

Gorgeons single from a very trusted and wonderful tpfer! Get it while the quilted bags are still available to find! 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/141104818919


----------



## clutchie

The Outnet have a lot of quilted bags from MJ right now, about 50% off.


----------



## Nikkibaby

Gorgeous MJ Sweet Punk Debbie in bisque.  For the ultimate MJ collector!  $235 bin.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/141106140665


----------



## emmajayne

20% off Bagheera again for November 

"Christmas20"

I am thinking of getting a black fran or carob brown but can't decide


----------



## XCCX

Black Stam and many other MJs!!!

http://www.theluxurycloset.com/wome...arc-jacobs-black-quilted-leather-stam-satchel


----------



## dbaum

Hey - BIG sale at Nieman Marcus on many new style Marc Jacobs tonight!!!!!


----------



## emmajayne

10% off Harrods!!


----------



## kateincali

trusted PFer is cleaning out her closet!

mbmj black totally turnlock wallet
$100 OBO
http://www.ebay.com/itm/271300809797





teal mayfair
$350 OBO
http://www.ebay.com/itm/271318141816





purple paradise amber
$600 OBO
http://www.ebay.com/itm/271318168733





new bordeaux little crossbody stam
$550 OBO
http://www.ebay.com/itm/271300176049





new tobacco mini stam
$900 OBO
http://www.ebay.com/itm/271315189535





beige bruna
$400 OBO
http://www.ebay.com/itm/271296610816


----------



## NikkNak728

Amazing TPF'er trying to make room with some rare finds! 

Sweet Punk Sid 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/141106238464

Gorgeous Pink Quilted Karlie
http://www.ebay.com/itm/141105672895

Gorgeous leather zip clutch
http://www.ebay.com/itm/131040639367

And seriously amazing sweet punk debbie!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/RARE-Marc-J...665?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20da94d5f9

I wish I knew how get the pictures to upload but my app isn't working, but all so worth checking out!


----------



## kateincali

PFer is parting with two rare items - a black vortex alyona and the cartoon paisley scarf that goes with it!
$650 OBO
http://www.ebay.com/itm/321247154780


----------



## emmajayne

^ that Scarf is TDF!!

Update www.bagheeraboutique.com 20% off SPECIAL20 can order in specific bags etc

I have a FRAN on the way woohoo

www.mywardrobe.com sale on selected items - promo email up to 30%


----------



## Nikkibaby

A couple great MJ Collection items from a PF'er...
MJ Karlie in 'Rose'... such a gorgeous neutral pink!  Love this color.  $385 obo
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Make-an-Offer-Marc-Jacobs-Rose-Pink-Lacquered-Quilted-Karlie-Satchel-1295-TPF-/141105672895?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20da8db2bf





Iconic MJ zip clutch for a steal!  $115 bin
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs-Ivory-w-Gold-HW-Leather-Zip-Clutch-Wallet-FA08-395-TPF-/131040639367?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e82a17987


----------



## kateincali

mbmj green + blue colorblock bob's memphis trip crossbody
$179.99 OBO
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-by-Marc-Jacobs-Colorblock-Crossbody-Bobs-Memphis-Trip-/171176863109





price drop! grape juice vertical zippy wallet from a PFer
$109 OBO
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=171166278104


----------



## Mad about Bags

Rare Karen Stam bag in Moccasin. From a trusted seller. Wordwide shipping. BIN or Best Offer $550
http://www.ebay.com/itm/141119774702


----------



## Mad about Bags

From the same seller, very Rare colour MBMJ Petal to the Metal Natasha  BIN $399.99 or Best Offer
http://www.ebay.com/itm/141119720065


----------



## Mad about Bags

From the same seller, Hard to find First Season Stam in Petrol , BIN $650 OBO
http://www.ebay.com/itm/1st-Season-...ted-Leather-Stam-FA05-1200-TPF-/141119836829?


----------



## Carson123

Can someone please tell me if this is an authentic MBMJ bag and if so, what the name of it is?  Thanks in advance!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/251384086754?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1431.l2649

                           eBay item number:
251384086754


----------



## cologne

stam on sale at bloomingdales
http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/...yID=17426#fn=spp=2&ppp=96&sp=1&rid=59&spc=561


----------



## emmajayne

30% of MJ bags, free shipping incl taxes and duties
http://www.bagheeraboutique.com/it-IT/designer/marc_jacobs_

I asked them to order in me a Rio - they offered me 20% , delighted

20% off MBMJ too - I ordered a Fran

I am officially not allowed any more bags after this !!


----------



## NikkNak728

Gorgeous rare Karen Bal Harbor Stam from a wonderful pfer!

Current bid is so low and the buy it now option is beyond a good deal! 

http://m.ebay.com/itm?itemId=141120585229


----------



## kateincali

rio incorrectly listed as an angie
$249 with one bid, 3+ hrs left
http://www.ebay.com/itm/MARC-JACOBS...-Hardware-Satchel-Angie-Handbag-/310799885637


----------



## Mad about Bags

A rare Marc Jacobs yellow python Embossed Stardust Studded Eugenie Clutch $450 from a trusted seller. Wordwide shipping $225 BIN or Best Offer
http://www.ebay.com/itm/141123770008


----------



## Mad about Bags

From the same seller very hard to find Classic Q Huge Hillier Hobo, $335 BIN or Best Offer
http://www.ebay.com/itm/131054953343


----------



## MrsDarcy

Hello everyone,

I'm not sure wether this belongs here but I'll give it a try. I was in San Francisco a couple of weeks ago when I found a Marc by Marc Jacobs Aidan bag with silver hardware on sale. The colour was a sweet kind of pink. It might have been named 'rose petal' or something of the kind. I very much regret not buying it. If anyone should stumble upon it, will you let me know please? Thanks very much in advance MbyMJ lovers!


----------



## kateincali

super pretty bordeaux eugenie from a trusted PFer
$325 OBO
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs-Eugenie-Bordeaux-Red-EUC-/171185680293


----------



## Nikkibaby

Some rare MJ's for great 'best offer' prices from a PF'er...

MJ Boho Fringe Runway bag... $375 obo
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs-Runway-Boho-Fringe-Padlock-Woven-Python-Bag-1795-TPF-Great-Gift-/131059697786?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e83c4487a





MJ Glossy Black Pushlock Tote--you NEVER see these!  $325 obo
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs-Black-Glossy-Large-Pushlock-Studded-Resort-2008-Tote-1295-TPF-/141129349177?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20dbf6f839


----------



## kateincali

black cecilia
$300 BIN
http://www.ebay.com/itm/PreOwned-Ma...ther-Handbag-bag-shoulder-chain-/281221264559


----------



## kateincali

metallic patchwork little stam
$389.99 BIN
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-M...-Leather-Chainlink-Handle-Purse-/271254214442


----------



## kateincali

mix chain pouchette
$650 OBO
http://www.ebay.com/itm/111231669238


----------



## Mad about Bags

From a trusted seller, wordwide shipping
New MBMJ Gunmetal Gray Hillier BIN: $399 or Best Offer
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Marc-by...960?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20dc5791d8


----------



## Mad about Bags

From the same seller Classic Q Ukita in Gunmetal Gray, BIN: $399 or Best Offer

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Marc-by...394?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e84269eba


----------



## Mad about Bags

Another gorgeous Ukita BIN: $399 or Best Offer

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Marc-by...034?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e842706ca


----------



## Mad about Bags

From a trusted seller, wordwide shipping 
New MBMJ Classic Q Hillier in Citron Yellow $399 or Best Offer
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Marc-by...665?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20dc57ee71


----------



## _Italianleather

Please help me find this cherry red baby groove!!

images.neimanmarcus.com/ca/1/products/mx/NML7384_mx.jpg

Please send an email to *fluffigaluna@gmail.com* if you own this bag and want to sell it to me! I will pay for shipping to Sweden.

THANK YOU!!!!


----------



## nascar fan

*MJ boutiques - 70% off ready to wear and shoes (not bags).*
**
*(PM me if you prefer to deal with someone directly and want contact info for my fave SA)*


----------



## Luv n bags

Nordstrom Rack in Colma, Ca., had a Mini Stam in light brown yesterday.  Also, there was another bag in the same color and quilting (don't know style name).  Forgot to look at the prices.


----------



## RNcandi

Just bought this off eBay from seller shopbause ... Looking at their other products, it doesn't seem like a big purse seller but look at this great find....  $50!!!! An absolute STEAL. And then less than $10 for shipping. It's definitely an older Marc Jacobs but it's gonna be great as an every day bag. I'm so excited.


----------



## nascar fan

These are so cute.
Someone needs to get them.
$247.99 (were $495.)
http://couture.zappos.com/marc-jacobs-mj21093-galactica-brush-fango


----------



## Tuuli35

Nordstrom has many Marc Jacobs bags 60% off - http://shop.nordstrom.com/c/sale-handbags-accessories?dept=8000001&origin=topnav#category=b60140518&type=category&marketingslots=1&page=1&color=&price=&brand=5014&instoreavailability=false&lastfilter=brand&sizeFinderId=0&resultsmode=&segmentId=0


----------



## kateincali

two beautiful + rare finds from a trusted PFer

green little stam
$225.58 start, 1 day 18 hrs left
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-M...de-in-Italy-Excellent-RARE-Find-/231109228886






icy baby stam
$317.21 BIN
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-MARC-JACOBS-Baby-Stam-Icy-Leather-Rare-Collectable-/331085611454


----------



## mcoco

Going through ebay and saw this Classic Q Natasha in black being sold starting at $50! Wish I hadn't bought mine yet!

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/201003269149?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## smalls

Not sure if they are on permanent markdown or it's temporary but there are 13 marc jacobs bags right now on the nordstroms website at 60 percent off retail.


----------



## RNcandi

Patchwork Stam in Peanut...... $400!!!!!!!!!!!! &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;


----------



## Mad about Bags

From a trusted Pfer, wordwide shipping 
Marc Jacobs Large Pushlock Crossbody, gently used
Auctions ends in 2 days 
Current price: $26 or  BIN: $199 http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs...635?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20dc97cde3


----------



## Mad about Bags

From the same seller, wordwide shipping
Boho Fringe Woven Python Bag, gently used
BIN: $265
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Sale-Marc-J...835?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20dc36d673


----------



## Mad about Bags

From the same seller
Small Suvi Crossbody , gently used
Auction ends in 2 days
Current price: $17.35, BIN: $88
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs...501?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20dc97d145


----------



## RNcandi

STEAL!!! Beautiful MJ "Preston" at nordstrom rack in Naperville, Il. $424


----------



## citybaglady

marc jacobs stam in aubergine 60% off at nordstrom.com!
http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/marc-ja...ther-satchel-large/3664129?origin=shoppingbag


----------



## emmajayne

Having a field day with these bargains! I am supposed to be on a ban!!!!!

So lovely 

http://www.bagheeraboutique.com/it-IT/designer/marc_jacobs_


http://www.bagheeraboutique.com/it-IT/product/6031 50% off seriously!!! 

http://www.bagheeraboutique.com/it-IT/product/6032 379euro 

http://www.bagheeraboutique.com/it-IT/product/6039 Baroque 442 eu

Free shipping & duties and taxes paid

I need the Baroque OMG


----------



## nascar fan

This is so rare I can't believe it is even being sold, to tell you the truth!
*1st Season Marc Jacobs Large Taupe Icy Quilted Leather Stam FA05*
*What a fabulous Christmas present for someone!!!!!!!!*
*BIN $475*

*http://www.ebay.com/itm/141146001601
*


----------



## gordomom

Apple Red SS12 Stam at Nordstrom Rack downtown Seattle.  Lots of other MJs and MBMJs for 50% off of retail as well.


----------



## gordomom

Sorry, $699 for the Stam above.


----------



## Mad about Bags

A beautiful Black Orchid from a trusted Pfer. BIN: $325 or Best Offer
Wordwide shipping 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/14114670782...l?_sacat=0&_from=R40&_nkw=141146707827&_rdc=1


----------



## Mad about Bags

From the same seller
Gently used Baby Cecilia BIN: $299.99 or Best Offer
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs...861?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e84b7a975


----------



## Mad about Bags

Hard to find NWT Memphis Python Robert Katya  BIN: $750 or Best Offer
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Marc-Ja...313?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20dcff9309


----------



## LoveStam

gordomom said:


> View attachment 2439138
> 
> 
> Apple Red SS12 Stam at Nordstrom Rack downtown Seattle.  Lots of other MJs and MBMJs for 50% off of retail as well.


Looking for a mini stam bag in red . Pls let me know if u see one. Thks


----------



## LoveStam

gordomom said:


> View attachment 2439138
> 
> 
> Apple Red SS12 Stam at Nordstrom Rack downtown Seattle.  Lots of other MJs and MBMJs for 50% off of retail as well.


The marc jacobs sale at Seattle is not showing online. The best way is to call n check stock?


----------



## piosavsfan

Grey Stam and Marine Blue mini Stam at Nordstrom Rack in Mission Valley, San Diego. Both around $698.


----------



## citybaglady

marc by marc jacobs hillier hobo in white birch on sale for $169!
http://www.barneys.com/on/demandwar...-Show?pid=00505026774930&cgid=BARNEYS&index=0


----------



## citybaglady

marc by marc jacobs too hot too handle hobo bag for $179, color star white multi.
http://www.barneys.com/on/demandwar...-Show?pid=00505026688886&cgid=BARNEYS&index=1


----------



## kirsten

Nordstrom Rack at Ontario Mills, CA had a gorgeous burgundy/gold Little Stam for $485.


----------



## suzannassecret

Just ordered this MBMJ ON YOUR MARC DUFFLE from Aritzia for $323.99 from the regular $648 -- that's 50% off! 

http://aritzia.com/on/demandware.store/Sites-Aritzia_CA-Site/default/Product-Show?pid=48895001


----------



## kateincali

three great finds from a trusted PFer. listings end 1/20

green quilted mayfair
$350 OBO
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs...tpf-Authentic-Single-Make-offer-/171216800524






blush pink large baroque quilted single
$399 OBO
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Marc-Jacobs-Baroque-Single-Large-Blush-Pink-Nude-TPF-/171216816386





bordeaux red quilted eugenie
$19.99 start bid, no reserve, $599 BIN
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs-Eugenie-Bordeaux-Red-EUC-/171216784728


----------



## kateincali

red quilted noho crossbody
$149.99 2 day 22 hrs left
http://www.ebay.com/itm/171213283466


----------



## Nikkibaby

Wonderful classics from a PF'er...

NWT Large MJ Single $399 obo
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Marc-Jacobs-Quilted-Leather-Dark-Brown-Large-Single-Gold-HW-675-TPF-/131089522219?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e858b5e2b





MJ Studded Black Paradise Janice $375 obo
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs-Studded-Black-Paradise-Rio-Janice-Gold-HW-1095-TPF-/141163764569?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20de041b59





Hard to find!  MBMJ Petal to the Metal Sasha (Large) $475 obo
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs-Petal-to-the-Metal-Rust-Sasha-1st-Season-Paisley-Lined-Natasha-TPF-/141163683036?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20de02dcdc


----------



## kateincali

sweet punk alert! black debbie from a trusted PFer

$349.99 or best offer
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs-Sweet-Punk-Debbie-Studs-The-Purse-Forum-1800-/171218723331


----------



## gordomom

Plethora of goodies at the downtown Seattle Nordstrom Rack, including several quilted Stams, Rios, Singles all at 50% off of retail


----------



## kirsten

^^wow!

Nordstrom Rack in Temecula CA had this Little Stam on sale for $233!


----------



## Nikkibaby

Price cuts from a lovely PF'er!

Marc Jacobs Dark Brown Large Single-- $335 obo
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Marc-Jacobs-Quilted-Leather-Dark-Brown-Large-Single-Gold-HW-675-TPF-/131089522219?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e858b5e2b





NWT MJ Katya $499 obo
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Marc-Jacobs-Memphis-Python-Robert-Katya-2900-Flower-Tassels-Single-Flap-/141146690313?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20dcff9309


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

Bag Borrow or Steal is having a 30% off sale, and they have some nice MJs-

http://www.bagborroworsteal.com/buy/designers/marc-jacobs

Use code "BUY30" at checkout.


----------



## NikkNak728

Gorgeous resort 11 grey Stam from a wonder tpfer! Her bags are pristine and what a steal!! 




http://m.bonanza.com/listings/marc-jacobs-stam/114569151

Here is another listing from the same pfer, a resort 11 Stam in coral! Drooling over here and another steal!




http://m.bonanza.com/listings/marc-jacobs-stam-coral/86793117


----------



## Mad about Bags

A rare and highly collectable first season Icy Little Stam from a trusted Pfer. Wordwide shipping
BIN: $465 or Best Offer
http://www.ebay.com/itm/14117998242...l?_sacat=0&_from=R40&_nkw=141179982420&_rdc=1


----------



## MJnewbie

Just wanted everyone to know that Vente-Privee is featuring a sale on Marc Jacobs and Marc by Marc Jacobs bags and accessories!! You may want to check them out.  Some good deals there!! Feel free to use the link below.

http://vpusa.com/o23udqX


----------



## nascar fan

This is one of the prettiest Stams around.  Very rare.  I had the ivory/gold version of it and sold it and have regretted it ever since.
This is from one of our loved tpfers.  AND it is a great buy.  $575.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/131109853413


----------



## nascar fan

And from the same tpfer, this is still available - with a price drop!  $425
http://www.ebay.com/itm/141179982420


----------



## Nikkibaby

Lovely Marc Jacobs 'Daisy' Crossbody Hobo $235 obo (a STEAL! Retails for $1995)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Marc-Jacobs-Camel-Brown-Tan-Beaded-Daisy-Crossbody-Studded-Hobo-1995-TPF-/131107133265?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e86981751


----------



## ikny

TheCorner has several Marc Jacobs bags and shoes at 70% off:
http://www.thecorner.com/us/women/s...31&sortRule=Ranking&page=1&productsPerPage=30


----------



## tickedoffchick

Nordstrom Rack (Massachusetts) had quite a few Marc Jacobs bags around $600 - $700, there were two Wellingtons (one black one) that were $695 as I recall, plus a lot of smaller bags I didn't have time to look at all the tags but might be worth checking out.


----------



## Mad about Bags

A gorgeous & super rare Memphis Python Robert Katya, brand new with tags from a trusted seller, wordwide shipping. BIN: $375, retail price $2900 !!! Don't miss out this amazing deal 
I would go for it if I don't have the exact same bag.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Marc-Ja...313?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20dcff9309


----------



## Mad about Bags

From the same seller a black quilted Stam with gold trims, BIN $444.99 or best offer. Wordwide shipping.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs...413?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e86c198e5


----------



## emmajayne

Single on the Outnet https://www.theoutnet.com/product/443247


----------



## Eru

Black PTTM *Sasha*: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs...036?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4ad028129c

Cheaper than I paid for mine!


----------



## kateincali

nwt crosby sutton in pale rose
$305 w/bids $850 BIN 1 day 19hrs left
http://www.ebay.com/itm/281264594219


----------



## kateincali

white little stam
$325 or best offer
http://www.ebay.com/itm/121273327840


----------



## kateincali

brown stam
$395 or best offer
http://www.ebay.com/itm/271394021830


----------



## kateincali

spring 2010 leaf print scarf
$55 start $95 BIN 2 days 21 hrs left
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs-Spring-2010-Camo-Leaf-Print-Scarf-/251453361310


----------



## kateincali

nwt truffle 1984 bag w/antique nickel HW
http://www.ebay.com/itm/131118802740
$660.87 or best offer


----------



## kateincali

aquamarine stella
$180 start $250 BIN
http://www.ebay.com/itm/321324878178


----------



## kateincali

nwt khaki tote
$200 start $260 BIN
http://www.ebay.com/itm/111277635921


----------



## kateincali

sweet PFer is parting with several beautiful bags

quilted amanda
$198.39 BIN
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Q...bag-Bag-Made-in-Italy-Excellent-/331127959403






quilted elise
$360.67 BIN
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-M...de-in-Italy-Excellent-RARE-Find-/231158778477





sophia 
$126.25 BIN
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-M...ther-Bag-Handbag-Nice-condition-/331109471360





nwt bianca
$207.40 BIN
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-N...te-Handbag-Bag-NWT-500-Sold-Out-/231157228072





nwt black python embossed stardust little stam (i have this bag and it's one of my absolute favourites! super hard to find, too)
$541.03 or best offer
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-M...bag-Made-in-Italy-New-RARE-Find-/231158589948


----------



## Mad about Bags

A great deal on a highly collectable First season Icy Little Stam in pristine condition from a wonderful Pfer, wordwide shipping
BIN: $299.99
Current price: $34
Time left: 6d 13h                                               (Feb 23, 2014                     10:23:53 PST)                                   
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs...445?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e87479d9d


----------



## Mad about Bags

From the same seller Olive Green Julia, wordwide shipping
BIN: $215 or Best Offer
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs...514?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e874a3dc2


----------



## Mad about Bags

This beaded Daisy crossbody / hobo bag is super cute, the imperfection is not distracting and the price warranted a purchase!
You can get a $1995 hard to find bag for only $169 because it has some minor imperfection! Wordwide shipping available.

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/NWT-Marc...265?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e86981751


----------



## kateincali

from a wonderful PFer: hard to find petal to the metal natasha in newsprint
$350 or best offer
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-by-Marc-Jacobs-PTTM-Natasha-in-Newsprint-RARE-/221377010580


----------



## kateincali

first season lambskin black petal to the metal natasha with ribbon lining! from a trusted PFer
only $335 or best offer
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-by-Mar...atasha-1st-Edition-Lambskin-TPF-/171248251898


----------



## kateincali

^ from the same PFer
pretty bordeaux eugenie clutch
only $195 BIN
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs-Eugenie-Bordeaux-Red-EUC-/171251740440


----------



## citybaglady

Marc by Marc Jacobs Hillier hobo in pop pink, on sale for $170.99 at 6pm.com
http://www.6pm.com/marc-by-marc-jacobs-classic-q-hillier-hobo-pop-pink


----------



## Mad about Bags

From a trusted Pfer, a super cute quilted bow wallet 
BIN: $199 or best offer , wordwide shipping available
http://www.ebay.com/itm/131121503371


----------



## Mad about Bags

From the same Tfer Black Greta Garbo, gently used. The leather texture is TDF 
BIN: $365 or best offer
http://www.ebay.com/itm/131122430119


----------



## Mad about Bags

Here is another bag from her collection Regular Stardust Python Embossed Stam
BIN: $365 or best offer, worldwide shipping available

http://www.ebay.com/itm/141203364356


----------



## BrokenUSNQuill

Bloomingdales has the Fran on sale at 313.60 in Cardamom Brown and Cement. Loyalist members get an extra 20% off $300+.  They have a couple of other really nice MJ bags on sale, too.


----------



## redvelvetloubie

Limited Spring Runway Purse that features Lasage embroidery $3495. Statewide NM only ordered 2 of this collector piece. Please PM me for SA info.


----------



## pookybear

New Marc Jacobs Baroque XL Crossbody Single Dark Blue Lacquered RE12

BIN $499.99

Originally Retails for $1050! Being sold by a longtime trusted TPFer 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/141207978980


----------



## amstevens714

bloomingdales has loads of MBMJ bags on sale at 30% off and right now there is an additional 15% off for everyone and 20% if you use your bloomies card


----------



## zombievixen

Nordstrom has several MBMJ items on clearance right now. I purchased a phone wallet for 50% off.


----------



## Eru

http://www.ebay.com/itm/marc-by-mar...182?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item258aa90346 A (someone discolored) PTTM sasha that's not actually identified as a sasha on the listing.  Could be a good chance to snag one for not too expensive.


----------



## Nikkibaby

Marc Jacobs Quilted Venetia... first season, from a trusted seller.  $275 obo
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs-RARE-Taupe-Brown-Quilted-Leather-1st-Season-Venetia-FA05-1200-TPF-/141207919271?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20e0a5daa7


----------



## kateincali

1st season lambskin petal to the metal natasha w/ribbon lining! from a trusted PFer
$230, 2 days left
http://www.ebay.com/itm/171256836760


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

Black Patchwork Stam from '07, $575 - 30% off = $402!
http://www.bagborroworsteal.com/han...l/66729/3250/1425825&posRow=5&posCol=0&page=1

They have some other MJ bags as well, all 30% off!


----------



## kateincali

from a trusted PFer - hard to find small black quilted leather baroque w/silver HW
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs...ck-Silver-HW-NWT-w-box-RARE-TPF-/221390762753
$525 or best offer


----------



## kateincali

parachute bag
$39.99 20 hrs left
http://www.ebay.com/itm/161244134696


----------



## Nikkibaby

A couple bags for true MJ Collectors...

MJ Memphis Robert 'Jennifer' Single, $425 obo
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs-Purple-Memphis-Robert-Jennifer-Single-Flap-Flower-Tassels-1995-TPF-/131139000900?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e887e5a44





New MJ Studded Duffy, $550 obo
http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Marc-Jacobs-RARE-Studded-Duffy-Ruffle-Fringe-Flower-Tassel-Bag-1295-TPF-/141221829861?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20e17a1ce5


----------



## Nikkibaby

Vintage MBMJ Shearling bag, $99.99 bin
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-by-Marc-Jacobs-Tobacco-Brown-Suede-White-Shearling-Pink-Trim-Bag-398-TPF-/141213622043?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20e0fcdf1b


----------



## EnvyIsNotHot!

*eBay Deal - CURRENT HIGHEST BID IS $280*
Web Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/111298876133?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1431.l2649
Item:  Marc Jacobs XL Single in Gray with Gold H/W
Item number:111298876133
Seller:  dncrgrl06
Description:  Marc Jacobs XL Single Quilted Leather
SALE ENDS:  WITHIN 2 DAYS (3/19/2014)
***SEVERAL PICS AVAILABLE ON SELLER'S PAGE***


----------



## kateincali

memphis robert jennifer
$299, reserve not met, $999 BIN
http://www.ebay.com/itm/131147631414


----------



## ElainePG

Marc Jacobs Dark Grey Single from a trusted TPF Member

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=271433440957


----------



## ElainePG

Marc by Marc Jacobs Large Chambray Blue Gray Classic Q Hillier Silver HW, Sold by a Trusted TPFer!

$428 or Best Offer

http://www.ebay.com/itm/131149743037


----------



## ElainePG

ElainePG said:


> Marc by Marc Jacobs Large Chambray Blue Gray Classic Q Hillier Silver HW, Sold by a Trusted TPFer!
> 
> $428 or Best Offer
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/131149743037


EDIT: The bag is listing for $350 or best offer.

($428 is the MSRP)


----------



## kateincali

nwt too hot to handle mini in stone
$189 start $380 BIN 6 hrs to go
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-By-Marc-Jacobs-Handbag-/221401183005


----------



## kateincali

teal patchwork wallet, from a trusted PFer
$55
https://poshmark.com/listing/52d7497f21bf8d600603beb5
extra photos https://poshmark.com/listing/Extra-...-Wallet-Teal-Quilted-530aab523ddfd40d2e171179


----------



## kateincali

beautiful bordeaux eugenie from a pfer
$195 obo
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs-Eugenie-Bordeaux-Red-EUC-/171281030570


----------



## ElainePG

Vintage Marc by Marc Jacobs Tobacco Brown Suede Shearling Pink Bag from a trusted PFer
_gently used vintage MBMJ circa winter 2006 season _

*Price: $50*

http://www.ebay.com/itm/131149591006


----------



## ElainePG

Marc Jacobs Purple Memphis Robert Jennifer Single Flap Flower Tassels from a trusted PFer

*Price: $355*

http://www.ebay.com/itm/131139000900


----------



## ebw90

http://shop.nordstrom.com/c/sale-handbags-accessories?dept=8000001&origin=topnav#category=b60140518%7Cf60129361%7Cf8000787%2C8000861&type=category&marketingslots=1&page=1&color=&price=&brand=1229&instoreavailability=false&lastfilter=brand&sizeFinderId=0&resultsmode=&segmentId=0&partial=1&pagesize=100&contextualsortcategoryid=0&shopperSegment=1-0-2%7C1M2%3ARS

These purses are 50-65% off and almost all are less than $200 and many less than $100...I couldn't pass up the awesome prices so I thought I'd share


----------



## Nikkibaby

Cute and rare... MJ Zip clutch w/ shoulder strap in fuscia.  $199 obo, from a trusted PF'er
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs-Fuschia-Pink-Zip-Clutch-Wallet-Shoulder-Bag-Resort-2008-550-TPF-/131161429669?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e89d496a5





From the same PF'er -- Iconic MJ Icy Little Stam in Taupe.  $435 obo
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs-Taupe-Brown-Little-Stam-Icy-Quilted-Leather-RARE-1st-Season-995-TPF-/141249327780?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20e31db2a4


----------



## kateincali

PFer is parting with a gorgeous grey quilted manhattan w/silver HW and crossbody strap
$399 or best offer
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs...-w-Silver-Quilted-Manhattan-TPF-/171295665998


----------



## kateincali

purple mina
$150, 1 bid
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251504695584


----------



## kateincali

black little stam
$299.99 BIN
http://www.ebay.com/itm/201071811901


----------



## kateincali

whiskey little lola
$130, no bids, 1 day 3 hrs left
http://www.ebay.com/itm/321374620003


----------



## kateincali

memphis jennifer
$649, 2 hrs left
www.ebay.com/itm/MARC-JACOBS-Collection-HandBag-Quilted-Leather-Mint-Worn-twice-/141251566454


----------



## kateincali

mercer (needs some TLC)
$20, 3 hrs, 51 minutes left
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs-Purse-/261447290624


----------



## kateincali

topaz little stam
$475 obo
http://www.ebay.com/itm/321374456361


----------



## kateincali

$100 BIN
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs-White-Leather-Handbag-w-gold-hardware-/131167202399


----------



## kateincali

blue ipad crossbody
$160, 1 day 23 hrs left
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs-Crossbody-/221416000919


----------



## kateincali

chestnut slouchy tote
$380 obo
http://www.ebay.com/itm/MARC-JACOBS-Slouchy-Tote-Chestnut-1-350-FREE-SHIPPING-/301154757656


----------



## kateincali

From a trusted PFer, a gorgeous and hard to find NWT small black baroque single w/silver HW
$499.99 BIN
http://www.ebay.com/itm/221415804300


----------



## kateincali

From the same seller: black mbmj crossbody karlie
$45 w/bids, $169.99 BIN, 2 days left
http://www.ebay.com/itm/221415349246


----------



## ElainePG

Nine terrific MJ and MbMJ items for sale by trusted tPF member!

http://www.bonanza.com/booths/faithann


----------



## ElainePG

From a trusted TPFer, a Marc Jacobs Large Quilted Wallet
$300 or Best Offer

http://www.ebay.com/itm/271461345081


----------



## Tuuli35

Nordstrom has 2 black Stams on sale 25% off


----------



## pookybear

From a wonderful longtime trusted PFer:

Taupe Metal Check Large Groovee w/Strap
$299.99 OBO
http://www.ebay.com/itm/131162116024






Purple Bonnie Stam
$415 OBO
http://www.ebay.com/itm/141253109274






Large Metallic Blue Single
$299.99 OBO
http://www.ebay.com/itm/141254345964


----------



## ElainePG

From a trusted TPFer: *Marc Jacobs Chestnut Brown Red 1984 Jean Single Clutch FA13* 
MSRP $895 (Note: This is a sold out color)

BIN: $375 (or Best Offer)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/141266079280


----------



## Mad about Bags

From one of our trusted TPFer a stunning Purple Memphis Robert Jennifer   Worldwide shipping available. 
BIN: Only $330 !!!   Grab it now before it 's gone 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs...900?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e887e5a44


----------



## Mad about Bags

From the same TPfer a GORGEOUS Pink Cartoon Paisley Print Silk Scarf from the Fall 2009 Collection.
They were sold out real fast. 
BIN: Only $60 - Wordwide shipping available
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs...67978?pt=US_Scarves_Wraps&hash=item20e36a9aea


----------



## Mad about Bags

Another bargain and gorgeous zip clutch wallet shoulder bag. This is hard to find, you don't see them very often esp in the pink colour way. Wordwide shipping available
BIN: $135
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs...669?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e89d496a5


----------



## Mad about Bags

This is insane ... This super cute and rare Marc by Marc Jacobs Brown Suede + Shearling Hobo looks amazing and it is only $60! Yes only $60 BIN . Wordwide shipping is available as always
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-by-Mar...419?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20e376ecfb


----------



## kateincali

gray paradise rio
$212.50 w/bids 2 days left
http://www.ebay.com/itm/331185996588





blue wellington
$280 w/bids 9 hrs left
http://www.ebay.com/itm/231214588138


----------



## kateincali

beige quilted hobo
$51 w/bids, reserve not met, 8 hrs left
http://www.ebay.com/itm/191150276171


----------



## kateincali

fall 2012 runway purple pilgrim flats size 37
$124 or best offer
http://www.ebay.com/itm/MARC-JACOBS...al-Buckle-Pointy-Flats-37-6-5-7-/191154451186


----------



## kateincali

parachute stam
$258.97 obo
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs-Handbag-Purse-Pre-owned-but-Near-Mint-Condition-/271472853168


----------



## Nikkibaby

Both from a PF'er...

MBMJ Petal to the Metal Natasha in espresso, $365 obo
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-by-Marc-Jacobs-Espresso-Dark-Brown-Petal-to-the-Metal-Natasha-Crossbody-TPF-/141273121470?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20e488c2be





Rare Large Hillier, black with silver hardware, $350 obo
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-by-Marc-Jacobs-RARE-Large-Dark-Gray-Classic-Q-Hillier-Silver-HW-428-TPF-/141272071253?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20e478bc55


----------



## Nikkibaby

Couple of bags from a PF'er

New Diva Pink MBMJ Ukita, $335 obo.  So cute!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Marc-by-Marc-Jacobs-Diva-Pink-Classic-Q-Lil-Ukita-Crossbody-428-TPF-/131178177260?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e8ad422ec





First Season PTTM Natasha, $385 obo
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs-1st-Season-Lambskin-Black-Petal-to-the-Metal-Natasha-Ribbon-Lined-/131182174745?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e8b112219


----------



## kateincali

From a PFer, quilted gray manhattan cross body w/silver HW
$399.99 obo
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=171323916062


----------



## kateincali

nwt forest green elastic stam
$229 w/a bid, 2 days 21 hrs left
http://www.ebay.com/itm/181406092401


----------



## kateincali

some great deals from a PFer (lots more MJ and MBMJ to be found in her posh closet, too!)

pink mercer blake
$150
https://poshmark.com/listing/Marc-Jacobs-Mercer-Blake-Antique-Rose-Leather-536a48ebfab8361917043db1





perfect leola hobo
$135
https://poshmark.com/listing/517f2ef06342803b8d00ed62





brown crossbody cammie
$175
https://poshmark.com/listing/52333e0ebb01a80c05064ed3





ivory crossbody cammie
$175
https://poshmark.com/listing/Marc-J...ry-Leather-Crossbody-5368595214e1a0056801db12


----------



## Tarhls

The Outnet international site has Marc Jacobs quilted bags, including Little Stam 296 pounds and Stam 446 pounds on sale along with other styles.
http://www.theoutnet.com/Shop/Designers/Marc_Jacobs/Bags?sortBy=discount_perc-desc


----------



## iluvmybags

MJ and MbyMJ stores started their Resort/Summer markdowns - 40% off shoes and clothes (MJ collection) -- and for the first time in years, BAGS ARE IN INCLUDED at the collection stores!


----------



## kateincali

gorgeous and nearly impossible to find red stardust stam, from a wonderful PFer
$1325 BIN
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs-Stam-RED-Stardust-/301192544644


----------



## Nikkibaby

Two classic MBMJ bags for a steal!  From a trusted member.

MBMJ Classic Natasha in Coral, $175 bin
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-by-Marc-Jacobs-Coral-Pink-Orange-Classic-Q-Natasha-Crossbody-368-TPF-/141273059755?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20e487d1ab





MBMJ Large Hillier in Steel Grey with hard-to-find silver hardware. $325 or best offer
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-by-Marc-Jacobs-Large-Steel-Gray-Classic-Q-Hillier-Silver-HW-428-TPF-/131182900050?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e8b1c3352


----------



## nascar fan

*Beautiful Metallic Navy!!!!!!!!!*
BIN $165.
from a loved tpfer

(this is a gorgeous navy.  I had the wallet until my daughter stole it!)

Marc Jacobs Large Single Metallic Dark Blue Quilted Leather
http://www.ebay.com/itm/141254345964


----------



## ElainePG

*Fabulous bag from a trusted PFer*

Marc by Marc Jacobs Tobacco Brown Suede Pink Leather Cream Shearling Hobo
Originally $398
BIN $45


----------



## ElainePG

Another great bag from the same PFer amazing markdown!

Marc Jacobs Fuschia Pink Zip Clutch Wallet Shoulder Bag
Originally $550
BIN $88


----------



## ElainePG

ElainePG said:


> *Fabulous bag from a trusted PFer*
> 
> Marc by Marc Jacobs Tobacco Brown Suede Pink Leather Cream Shearling Hobo
> Originally $398
> BIN $45


Sorry, forgot the link:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/131195763080


----------



## ElainePG

ElainePG said:


> Another great bag from the same PFer amazing markdown!
> 
> Marc Jacobs Fuschia Pink Zip Clutch Wallet Shoulder Bag
> Originally $550
> BIN $88


And here's the link for the other one&#8230; duh!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/141280694032


----------



## ElainePG

Incredible *price drop* on an amazing bag from a lovely PFer!

Marc Jacobs Stam - Rare Red Stardust!
Price *temporarily* reduced to $1,095.

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Marc-Jacobs-Stam-Red-Stardust-/173173777


----------



## kateincali

black stam
$241.50 w/bids
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs-Quilted-Stam-Handbag-Black-/171339871203


----------



## kateincali

Fall 2005 icy leather taupe Stam
$83 w/bids, 19 hrs left
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=191189915645


----------



## ElainePG

Amazing bag from lovely and trusted TPFer!

*Marc Jacobs Black + Purple Irene Leather Lined S06 Prototype*
MSRP: $1,150
BIN: $165

http://www.ebay.com/itm/141302018911


----------



## shoppingstacey

FYI-  The Marc Jacobs website has A LOT of bags at 40% off.  The discounted prices aren't listed on the website, but the discount shows up once the items are added to your shopping bag.


----------



## angelnyc89

Marc Jacobs Venetia fa05 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=161327576212

she's kind of dirty but you can take her to a purse clean-up place


----------



## kateincali

price drop on a gorgeous quilted gray manhattan cross body w/silver HW
$349 obo
http://www.ebay.com/itm/171352688379


----------



## ElainePG

*Two MbMJ bags for sale by trusted TPF member!*

Gently Owned MbMJ Blossom Pink Classic Q Natasha Crossbody Silver HW
BIN $265, OBO
http://www.ebay.com/itm/131210282304

New MbMJ Carob Brown Classic Q Lil Ukita Crossbody
BIN: $375, OBO
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=131210417762


----------



## kap39

Piperlime has a bunch of MBMJ bags on sale plus an extra 25% off (stackable with other discounts like your Gap Silver 15% off day!)

http://piperlime.gap.com/browse/cat...department=136&style=1014158&vendor=700030093

I was super psyched to see the THTH bags in black were included in this sale - i just scooped up the large tote for less than $250!! 

http://piperlime.gap.com/browse/product.do?cid=1014158&vid=1&pid=710780002


----------



## muchstuff

Little Stam cross body is on the Marc Jacobs site at 40% off in a bunch of colours!


----------



## kateincali

satin cartoon paisley rage bag
$250 obo
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs-Green-Multicolor-Silk-Printed-Chain-Link-Handbag-/321432476932


----------



## kateincali

large black single
$149 start bid, 23 hrs left
http://www.ebay.com/itm/MARC-JABOBS-Quilted-Single-Shoulder-Bag-In-Black-/111385167622


----------



## whtcldjd

the marc jacobs site is now 70% off!!
http://www.marcjacobs.com/sale/marc-jacobs/womens/bags-and-accessories/#/sale/marc-jacobs/womens/bags-and-accessories?s=60&sort=


----------



## kateincali

NWT black python embossed stardust little stam, from a trusted PFer
$614.49 or best offer
http://www.ebay.com/itm/231264147827


----------



## kateincali

gorgeous big apple nolita in ruby antique nickel - current season, sold out style
$650 or best offer
http://www.ebay.com/itm/321439888629


----------



## Nikkibaby

Gorgeous MJ Stardust Single, Black $325 obo.  Great price, and from my fav PF'er! 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs-Large-Black-Stardust-Studded-Single-Resort-2009-695-TPF-/141324432560?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20e797b4b0


----------



## Nikkibaby

Another Iconic MJ Hudson, A STEAL!  $135 bin
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs-Chestnut-Brown-Black-Striping-Hudson-Leather-Lined-FA06-1275-TPF-/141317160557?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20e728be6d


----------



## kateincali

ivory patchwork stam is 20% off, now only $252
http://www.fashionphile.com/MARC-JACOBS-Patchwork-Stam-Ivory-49051


----------



## alyssaorama

Gorgeous Bordeaux MJ Sienna up for sale!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs...625?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2591353e49


----------



## kateincali

gray pttm natasha
$152.50 w/bids, 3 days left
http://www.ebay.com/itm/438-Marc-by-Marc-Jacobs-Petal-to-the-Metal-Natasha-in-Gray-/121376438306


----------



## kateincali

lime green ursula lee
$160
http://www.yoogiscloset.com/designers/marc-jacobs-lime-green-patent-leather-ursula-lee-bag.html


----------



## waterlily

Lots of MJ bags at up to 60% off at thecorner.com, plus get an extra 10% off sale items with code july4th.


----------



## Nikkibaby

Rare MBMJ Metal Check Groovee in Black and Gold from a PF'er!  Cheap buy-it-now price of $175!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-by-Marc-Jacobs-Black-Metal-Check-Dr-Q-Large-Groovee-598-TPF-/141340773611?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20e8910ceb


----------



## ElainePG

Marc Jacobs RARE Orange Paradise Amber Rio Studded Tote Bag 
From trusted and loved TPF-er
BIN: $399.00
*Or Best Offer*

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs...726?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20e87966ae


----------



## smooches

http://www.thecorner.com/us/women/medium-leather-bag_cod45216932tk.html?tp=15090

Medium Baroque Single $338

I signed up for email and got a 10% off coupon (the next day) WELCOME

with coupon and tax & shipping was ~$340


----------



## ElainePG

Marc Jacobs Cashew Nude Blush Pink Large Quilted Leather Stam 
Seller is a Trusted tPF Member with 100% feedback
Originally sold for $1295 Now ALL Stams have been Discontinued!

*BIN $550, OBO*


http://www.ebay.com/itm/131238676363


----------



## kateincali

leather lined hudson
$149.99, 21 hrs left
http://www.ebay.com/itm/131235882231


----------



## ElainePG

*Fabulous Stam From Trusted & Loved TPFer!*
Marc Jacobs Brown Large Quilted Leather Resort Stam (Discontinued Style)

MSRP: $1395 
BIN: $475
Or Best Offer

http://www.ebay.com/itm/141351569045


----------



## wobertow

Marc jacobs handbags, SLGs and clothes on sale for 70% off at ceasar's palace the forum shops!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## kateincali

NWT Ivory Wellington
$100.99 w/bids, reserve not met, 9 hrs left
http://www.ebay.com/itm/131246062652


----------



## ElainePG

*Marc Jacobs Dark Brown Leather-Lined Hudson, FA06 from trusted TPFer
*
MSRP: $1275 
BIN: $325 (or best offer)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs...285?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e8ee92e45


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

Lots of nice bags at yoox right now- singles, stams, totes... and use moneyoox20 for 20% off!
http://www.yoox.com/us/women/shoponline/handbags_c?dept=bagsaccwomen&gender=D&attributes={%27ctgr%27%3a[%27brsmn%27]}#/d=131&dept=bagsaccwomen&gender=D&page=1&season=X


----------



## ElainePG

Three great bags from a trusted TPF member:

*New Marc Jacobs Purple Python Embossed Leather Desir Small Cecilia Stam*
$550 (or Best Offer)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/131271562623

*New Marc Jacobs RARE Strawberry Cherry Red Patent Alyona Stam Gold HW*
$550 (or Best Offer)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/131269210426

*Marc Jacobs Wild Leopard Print Leather Clutch Spring 2013 Collection
*$125 (or Best Offer)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/141375752579


----------



## gordomom

Two black mini Stams, one with silver HW, one gold.  Nordstrom Rack downtown Portland.  $699


----------



## Hanakimi

MJ Collection bags on sale on Gilt. Two days remaining.


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

Yoox has 30% MJ bags! They have stams, singles, 1984s, Wellingtons... I returned my large Baroque Single (black/silver) for an XL black/silver at 30% off. These prices are better than pre-owned!

http://www.yoox.com/us/women/shopon...131&dept=sprwk1fwwmn&gender=D&page=1&season=X


----------



## Nikkibaby

Cute pink Daydream Single $299 obo.  From a PF'er!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs-Fuchsia-Pink-Leather-Daydream-Heart-Suvi-Single-Chain-Hobo-1195-TPF-/131292195779?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e919febc3






Rare Raspberry 'Oui' Messenger bag, $250 obo
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs-Raspberry-Pink-Quilted-Leather-Oui-Messenger-Crossbody-Bag-995-TPF-/131287536319?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e9158d2bf


----------



## Nikkibaby

Cute pink Daydream Single $299 obo.  From a PF'er!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs-Fuchsia-Pink-Leather-Daydream-Heart-Suvi-Single-Chain-Hobo-1195-TPF-/131292195779?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e919febc3





Rare Raspberry 'Oui' Messenger bag, $250 obo
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs-Raspberry-Pink-Quilted-Leather-Oui-Messenger-Crossbody-Bag-995-TPF-/131287536319?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e9158d2bf


----------



## kateincali

nwot collection pink + green lace ballet flats size 35IT
$75 OBO
http://www.ebay.com/itm/MARC-JACOBS...-ballet-flats-Size-IT35-US5-NEW-/121430247769


----------



## kateincali

from a sweet PFer
NWT fuchsia maiden quilted leather hobo
$300 BIN
http://www.ebay.com/itm/231311421330


----------



## ElainePG

*Two bags on auction from trusted TPF member!*

Marc Jacobs Dark Grey Single, Pre-Owned
Starting Bid: $350
http://www.ebay.com/itm/271612044488?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1586.l2649

Marc Jacobs Paradise Amber, Pre-Owned (worn once)
Starting Bid: $350
http://www.ebay.com/itm/271612049096?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1586.l2649


----------



## ElainePG

*STEEP Price drop!* For sale by trusted TPFer

Marc Jacobs Fuchsia Pink Leather Daydream Heart Suvi Single Chain Hobo
Price: $150
http://www.ebay.com/itm/131297020008


----------



## forgetful

Black quilted MJ Stams with your choice of gold or silver hardware for 698 at Nordstrom Rack! Saw them today at the rack in San Francisco.


----------



## awong817

Saw spotted two Marc Jacobs Mini Stam Bag in black w/ gold hw and black w/ silver hw at the Nordstrom rack in san francisco (9th street) marked off 50% off - $480.


----------



## ElainePG

Two fabulous bags from a trusted and well-loved TPF-er!

Marc Jacobs Cognac Brown Studded Padlock Paradise Leigh Crossbody
MSRP: $895
BIN: $325, Or Best Offer
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs...aradise-Leigh-Crossbody-895-TPF-/141416878189

Marc Jacobs Quilted Lacquered Purple Cassis Sullivan Crossbody Single
MSRP: $1195
BIN: $475, Or Best Offer
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs...livan-Crossbody-Single-1195-TPF-/141417993095


----------



## posesqueen

MBMJ bags on sale at the Saks Off 5th outlet online - Bonus: extra 40% off with the code "FRIENDS" and free shipping with the code "SHIPFREE"

Jen the Blizzard Leather Wristlet in Mustard Brown Orig $278, $134.99 with code.
Nash Leather Crossbody Bag in Raspberry Orig $398, $191.99 with code.
Percy Convertible Leather Crossbody in Banana Cream, Orig $198, $95.99 with code.
Fran Leather Bag in Hot Fuschia, Orig $448, $215.99 with code.
Francesca Leather Bag in Hot Fuschia, Orig $538, $257.99 with code.
Sami the Gun Leather Shoulder Bag in Mustard Brown, Orig $278, $179.99 with code.
Baby Aidan in Hot Fuschia, Orig $478, $233.99 with code.
Baby Groove in Hot Fuschia, Orig $378, $179.99 with code.
Textured Convertible Leather Tote in Hot Fuschia, Orig $528, $254.99 with code.


----------



## posesqueen

Link to Saks Off Fifth MBMJ: http://www.saksoff5th.com/shoes-handbags-handbags#prefn1=brand&prefv1=Marc%2520by%2520Marc%2520Jacobs&start=0&location=514&slotLoads=0


----------



## kateincali

NWT bone white multi scarf
$48
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-MARC-JA...FLORAL-100-MODAL-SCARF-MSRP-158-/171494323739


----------



## kateincali

black sweet punk wedges 38.5
$150
http://www.ebay.com/itm/MARC-JACOBS...Square-Studs-Size-381-2-Or-81-2-/331343030905


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

Another sale on Bag Borrow or Steal- extra 25% off with code take25oct
Black Stams- $446, XL Single $371, Black Little Stam $318
and lots more!
http://www.bagborroworsteal.com/buy/designers/marc-jacobs


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

Also, I believe this is the new Incognito bag from thecorner.com, with an extra 20% off, bringing it to $1510! (Use code FRIENDS20)
http://www.thecorner.com/us/women/large-leather-bag_cod45245281gb.html


----------



## kateincali

black mini 1984
$188 w/bids, 44 minutes to go
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251669699495


----------



## ElainePG

Newly re-listed at a lower price!

From well-loved & trusted TPF member:
*Marc Jacobs Quilted Lacquered Leather Purple Sullivan XL Single Crossbody*
BIN: $450, or best offer
http://www.ebay.com/itm/131319944999


----------



## gordomom

Absolutely gorgeous Quilted Gray Cecilia from a trusted PFer

BIN $550 or best offer

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=141440051133


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

MJ Collection on HauteLook!
https://www.hautelook.com/event/64419

I was able to get the 54 satchel!


----------



## kateincali

tan stam
$311 BIN
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-M...ulder-bag-Stitch-gathered-purse-/191382009139





black elastic stam
$331
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-M...ulder-bag-Stitch-gathered-purse-/171508525055


----------



## kateincali

nwt sand venetia
$529.90, 1+ hr left
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-1595-MA...ETIA-Goatskin-Leather-Bag-BEIGE-/121459967516





nwt marine blue stam
$658.90, 2+ hrs left
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-1395-Au...G-STAM-Leather-BLUE-Satchel-Bag-/181558300132


----------



## kateincali

topaz little stam
$300 or best offer
http://www.ebay.com/itm/895-MARC-JA...Quilted-Leather-Chain-Strap-Bag-/221575200572





yellow kristina crossbody
$150 or best offer
http://www.ebay.com/itm/221578679604


----------



## kateincali

nwt 2012 collection shaggy mohair coat, size 6, retail $2200
$599.99 BIN
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-M...on-Shaggy-Mohair-Coat-Sz-6-2200-/371149876616


----------



## kateincali

pink/orange bob's memphis trip colorblock crossbody
$100 BIN
https://poshmark.com/listing/MARC-by-Marc-Jacobs-MEMPHIS-Satchel-53c457a425cab72bcc1cfc57


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

I know the flat quilting wasn't popular with everyone, but this is a steal for a Lad's Mate:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/1695-Marc-J...313?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c47c692b9


----------



## gordomom

Some amazing finds from a trusted PFer (who offers worldwide shipping)

Marc Jacobs Garbo Orange Textured Calfskin Padlock Envelope Clutch Bag, retail $1195
*$385 or best offer*
http://www.ebay.com/itm/131327893228






Marc Jacobs Clay Gray Stardust Large Cecilia Stam Studded Quilted Leather, retail $1495
*$550 or best offer*
http://www.ebay.com/itm/131324631823





Marc Jacobs Quilted Lacquered Leather Purple Sullivan XL Single Crossbody, retail $1195
*$415 or best offer*
http://www.ebay.com/itm/131319944999





NWT Marc Jacobs Dark Orchid Purple Mauve Pink Daydream Hobo Leather Lined, retail $1295
*$385 or best offer*
http://www.ebay.com/itm/131324676254





Marc Jacobs RARE Gray Quilted Leather Cecilia Stam FA08, retail $1275
*$535 or best offer*
http://www.ebay.com/itm/141440051133





Marc by Marc Jacobs Runway Plaid Check Skirt w/Tie size 6, retail $258
*$30 BIN*
http://www.ebay.com/itm/131302287518


----------



## xxbagsxx

I suggest someone snaps this up, it retails for £1070 and is down to £481.50, an amazing stam which is brand new, on the outnet.


----------



## kateincali

gorgeous and hard to find first season lambskin petal to the metal natasha in gray, from a trusted PFer
$328
https://poshmark.com/listing/Rare-M...to-the-Metal-Natasha-5445c9c2e6d0c3054d06abac (photo set 2, 3, 4, 5


----------



## ElainePG

Two great finds at amazing prices from a trusted & loved tPFer:

*Marc Jacobs Black Bruna Classic Quilted Belted Leather Resort Bag*
BIN: $435 (or best offer)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/131330439341

*Marc Jacobs Soft Calf Washed Rose Pink Zip Clutch Wallet With Silver Hardware*
BIN: $350 (or best offer)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/131331259360


----------



## tickedoffchick

Nordstrom Rack online has a ton of Marc Jacobs bags and wallets on their site right now.


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

MJ Collection on Gilt today!


----------



## Nikkibaby

From a PFer, worldwide shipping

Marsh Brown Petal to the Metal Sasha 1st Season Lambskin Leather Paisley Lining (Large Natasha)
$550 or best offer
http://www.ebay.com/itm/131361704578





Niagara Blue Petal to the Metal Evie 1st Season Lambskin Leather Paisley Lining
$535 or best offer
http://www.ebay.com/itm/131362603487





Pink Lambskin Leather Flash City Zip Crossbody
$375 or best offer
http://www.ebay.com/itm/141483862585





Small Mike Purple Orange Colorblock Yellow Python Chain
$350 or best offer
http://www.ebay.com/itm/131359611470





Red Raleigh Lambskin Leather Resort Bag Silver HW
$450 or best offer
http://www.ebay.com/itm/141487312080


----------



## ElainePG

*Check it out:* Seven fabulous *Marc Jacobs bags* and one adorable *Marc by Marc Jacobs skirt*, from loved & trusted TPF member!
- Brown Petal to the Metal Sasha 1st Season Lambskin LRG Natasha
- Raleigh Red Lambskin Leather Resort Satchel Tote Bag Silver HW
- Purple Mika Shimmer Colorblock Bag Clutch Single Python Chain
- Pink Studded Stardust Dee Dee Single Crossbody Satin + Leather
- Petal to the Metal Niagara Blue Evie Lambskin Leather Paisley
- Red Lambskin Leather Flash City Leola Zip Tote Crossbody
- Colorblock Small Khaki Tote Coral Orange Pink Lambskin Leather
- Rose Pink Eyelet Tiered Skirt (size 6) 

All are OBO, and seller offers worldwide shipping.

http://www.bonanza.com/booths/faithann


----------



## islandchick

FYI a bunch of Natasha's on sale today at farfetch.com


----------



## pookybear

sweet punk alert! beige sid, bidding starts at $199.99 - a very rare and beautiful bag!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/2360-AUTHEN...642?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27f38e251a


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

Gilt is having an extra 30% off some items in their "201 gifts" section- including a handful of the MJ bags from their recent sale.


----------



## ElainePG

iluvbagsnshoes said:


> Gilt is having an extra 30% off some items in their "201 gifts" section- including a handful of the MJ bags from their recent sale.


I saw that, *iluv*. There are some really good deals. I had to hide my wallet from myself! At least they didn't have the Emerald 54Mini as part of that sale (the one I bought)... I would have been kicking myself!

ETA: They have a really sweet little Emerald crossbody, though, if anyone is lusting after the color. It's darker IRL than it shows in the Gilt picture. It's a true St. Patrick's Day emerald!


----------



## kateincali

NWT Pillbox
$595 or best offer
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-MARC-JACOBS-PILLBOX-HANDBAG-RED-AND-IVORY-STRIPE-/321621192058


----------



## kateincali

NWT Sunburst Stam
$340 start bid $450 BIN
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Marc-Jacobs-Stam-Sunburst-/141512676818


----------



## kateincali

NWT pink python small crossbody single
$359 BIN
http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Marc-Ja...-Embossed-Leather-Messenger-Bag-/261705667075


----------



## ElainePG

*Marc Jacobs RARE Black Stones Joseph Leather Lined Messenger Bag* for sale by trusted TPF Member
Original price: $2175

BIN: $850, Or Best Offer
http://www.ebay.com/itm/141508721429


----------



## gigisunsetblue

*Auth marc by marc jacobs chianti red hillier hobo bag purse NWT no reserve starting @ $199* from a trusted TPFer:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-marc-by-marc-jacobs-chianti-red-hillier-hobo-bag-purse-NWT-no-reserve-/281551656106?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item418dc954aa


----------



## kateincali

NWT Selma
$99, no reserve, no bids, 6+ hrs left
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Nwt-Marc-Jacobs-Handbag-/331430138073


----------



## Nikkibaby

Fab bags from a PF'er!

pink studded dee dee single crossbody
$99.99 or best offer
http://www.ebay.com/itm/141516006938





purple colorblock small mika
$250 or best offer
http://www.ebay.com/itm/131393138185





mbmj red flash city zip crossbody
$250 or best offer
http://www.ebay.com/itm/131385607593





mbmj niagara blue petal to the metal 1st season lambskin evie
$399.99 or best offer
http://www.ebay.com/itm/141520128466





black stones joseph messenger
$625 or best offer
http://www.ebay.com/itm/141526802982


----------



## kateincali

brown 'secret' eyelet crossbody
$199 start, 2+ hrs left
http://www.ebay.com/itm/MARC-JACOBS...ag-Brown-MSRP-795-Made-in-Italy-/251789329189


----------



## kateincali

emerald green wallet
$95
https://poshmark.com/listing/REDUCED-Green-Quilted-Marc-Jacobs-WalletClutch-541f0fd114e1a00547013550


----------



## kateincali

black paradise kate, from a PFer
$90 BIN
http://www.ebay.com/itm/161567019576


----------



## ElainePG

Great bag from a trusted PFer!

Mink Classic Q Hillier Hobo
$335 or best offer
http://www.ebay.com/itm/141552780023


----------



## ElainePG

And one more bag from the same terrific PFer!

Large Python Embossed Bordeaux Single
$285 or best offer
http://www.ebay.com/itm/131405361416


----------



## kateincali

XL black single
$104.50 w/bids, 8 hrs left
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251802664544


----------



## kateincali

black stam
$200 BIN
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-b...uilted-marc-jacobs-handbag-stam-/251441385621


----------



## kateincali

black pttm evie w/matching wallet
$425 start bid, 6 hrs left
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-by-Mar...al-Handbag-with-Matching-Wallet-/131413181000


----------



## kateincali

small gold single
$75 w/bids, 13 hrs left
ww.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs-Quilted-Leather-Purse-in-gold-/251802915383


----------



## kateincali

nwt hard to find, blue suede lined pale silver wallet
$200 or best offer
http://www.ebay.com/itm/MARC-JACOBS-Gray-Leather-Pushlock-Zippered-Wallet-Clutch-BNWT-/111584801703


----------



## kateincali

spring 2011 runway dress, size medium
$129.99 BIN
http://www.ebay.com/itm/MARC-JACOBS...ON-GOLD-PRINT-SILK-KNIT-DRESS-M-/131397302578


----------



## kateincali

small pink quilted crossbody single
$285 BIN 
https://poshmark.com/listing/Marc-Jacobs-Single-Quilted-Pink-Crossbody-Bag-54b86521fb666a146a022231


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

For anyone looking for a classic Natasha- thecorner has one in coral (shw) for only $145:
http://www.thecorner.com/us/women/medium-leather-bag_cod45240446qk.html
It appears to be some kind of embossed leather.


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

Also Bag Borrow or Steal is having another 30% off sale.
Wasn't someone looking for a pink Baroque Single? They have a large for $346 after the discount.
http://www.bagborroworsteal.com/buy/designers/marc-jacobs


----------



## kateincali

nwt hot fuchsia baby groovee
$150, no bids, 40 min left
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-MARC-BY...ABY-GROOVEE-SATCHEL-Hot-Fuchsia-/281572860210


----------



## kateincali

small red crossbody single
$100 w/bids, 2+ hrs left
http://www.ebay.com/itm/371243428335


----------



## ElainePG

*Purple, Orange, Yellow Python Chain Quilted Colorblock Evening Bag*
$135
http://www.ebay.com/itm/141554826667


----------



## ElainePG

*Pink Lambskin Leather Flash City Leola Zip Crossbody Tote*
$155
http://www.ebay.com/itm/131415509618


----------



## nascar fan

*This is so pretty!!!!!!!!!  *

Royal Blue Nickel HW Big Apple Gotham
 $675 or best offer
http://www.ebay.com/itm/141557029724


----------



## kateincali

$81
https://www.tradesy.com/bags/marc-by-marc-jacobs-shoulder-bag-red-and-python-884177/


----------



## kateincali

from a truster PFer

NWT Classic Q Patent Hillier Hobo Vibrant Red  
$199, 2 days left 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/121560634849


----------



## gordomom

Wow - amazing Sweet Punk finds from a trusted PFer!

Black Sweet Punk Mixed Chain Studded Leather Lined Viv
$375 or best offer
http://www.ebay.com/itm/141554780910





Red Sweet Punk Mixed Chain Studded Leather Lined Viv
$450 or best offer
http://www.ebay.com/itm/141554729934


----------



## kateincali

taupe large single
$137.50 w/bids, 3+ hrs left
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs-single-quilted-large-shoulder-bag-taupe-/181660476267


----------



## kateincali

chestnut wellington fulton
$192.50 w/bids, reserve not met, 3+ hrs left
http://www.ebay.com/itm/MARC-JACOBS...-CHESNUT-BROWN-SATCHEL-BAG-1350-/191504910022


----------



## kateincali

gunmetal silver cammie crossbody
$89
https://poshmark.com/listing/Marc-J...expandable-crossbody-542f0a01b539e46d0d12552e


----------



## kateincali

black elise
$125 BIN
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs-Elise-Black-Leather-Bowler-Bag-/181668004936


----------



## gordomom

Rare finds from a trusted PFer. I'm totally drooling over these! 


Emerald Green Suede Lined Blake Calf Classic Satchel Silver HW
$375 or best offer
http://www.ebay.com/itm/131428890276





Black Quilted Leather Meredith
$475 or best offer
http://www.ebay.com/itm/141573577142





Bordeaux Large Single
$275 or best offer
http://www.ebay.com/itm/141573380837





Quilted Colorblock
$99.99 BIN
http://www.ebay.com/itm/131429214724





Royal Blue LeatherNickel HW Big Apple Gotham
$550 or best offer
http://www.ebay.com/itm/131429061896





Black Stones Joseph Leather Lined Messenger Bag
$550 or best offer
http://www.ebay.com/itm/141526802982





Resort Black Sweet Punk Studded Leather Lined Mixed Chain Viv
$350 or best offer
http://www.ebay.com/itm/131428047611





Resort Red Sweet Punk Studded Leather Lined Mixed Chain Viv
$435 or best offer
http://www.ebay.com/itm/141573486318


----------



## kateincali

teal lil ukita
$51 w/bids, 7+ hrs left
http://www.ebay.com/itm/121572514196


----------



## nascar fan

http://www.yoox.com/us/45240127TK/i...ntent=old_customers#cod10=45240127TK&sizeId=1
$234
this is the large one
extra 10% off with code EXTRA10


----------



## kateincali

cash in my bag added some vintage mj 

http://cashinmybag.com/product-category/designers/marc-jacobs/?orderby=date


----------



## mster425

Gray PTTM Ava w/ 1 bid at $99 and free shipping.  I have it on good authority that the current bidder is at her max 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/321676556007?_trksid=p2060778.m1431.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## pookybear

Beautiful bag by a trusted TPFer!

Purple Stardust Beat Bag
$475 obo
http://www.ebay.com/itm/131433428970


----------



## kateincali

needs some TLC, but cheap at $230
purple stardust stam
http://cashinmybag.com/product/marc-jacobs-stam-purple-leather-studded-shoulder-bag/


----------



## kateincali

metal check groovee
$100, no bids, 4 hrs left
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-By-Marc-Jacobs-Metalic-Punk-Purse-/291392218015


----------



## kateincali

rare, NWT black icy venetia
$127.50 w/bids, 22 minutes left
http://www.ebay.com/itm/191523789245


----------



## pookybear

sweet punk alert! debbie in black - super rare!!! i had this bag in person at one pt but returned since it's missing a ring (no big deal, i'm just picky), but the bag itself is in pristine condition!

Bidding starts at $350

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs...738?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item339ed75702


----------



## kateincali

NWT Big Apple Nomad
$51 w/bids, reserve not met, 1 day 9 hrs left
http://www.ebay.com/itm/261802325828


----------



## kateincali

metallic pink little stam
$310 BIN
http://www.ebay.com/itm/261792639721


----------



## kateincali

NWT Green Quilted Eyelets Secret Crossbody Bag
$279.99 BIN
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Marc-Jacobs-Quilted-Eyelets-Secret-Crossbody-Bag-/321689523029


----------



## kateincali

Gatsby Blue Single
$99 start bid, $195 BIN, 9 hrs left
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs-Crossbody-595-/151605180780


----------



## kateincali

MBMJ sale at Piperlime

http://piperlime.gap.com/browse/categorySearch.do?cid=1017611#vendor=700030093


----------



## pookybear

Marc Jacobs Red Sweet Punk Studded Leather Lined Mixed Chain Viv $1450
Price: $405 OBO
http://www.ebay.com/itm/141592795260







Marc Jacobs Black Sweet Punk Studded Leather Lined Mixed Chain Viv $1450
Price: $325 OBO
http://www.ebay.com/itm/131444980749


----------



## anthrosphere

Marshall's stores (at least in Folsom and Sacramento, CA areas) are now carrying MBMJ "Too Hot To Handle" hobo and totes in patent teal/light blue, bright royal, olive* and dark red. The totes are $149.99 and hobos are $229.99. The Folsom store also carries a hobo with an exposed zipper teeth extending past the bag. I don't remember what it was called, though. I believe the price was around the same as the patent bags.

*The olive color is only available in the Florin Road, Sacramento location as far as I can tell. I don't think I ever saw it available in the Folsom area. Just a head's up in case anyone wants to get these bags for a decent deal.


----------



## gordomom

TDF finds from a sweet and trustworthy PFer! 

Moccasin Brown Bal Harbour Satchel
 $325 or best offer
http://<a href=&quot;http://www.eba...uot;>http://www.ebay.com/itm/141608092112</a>http://www.ebay.com/itm/141608092112





 Black Bob's Memphis Trip Crossbody Satchel
 $235 or best offer
http://<a href=&quot;http://www.eba...uot;>http://www.ebay.com/itm/141609406356</a>http://www.ebay.com/itm/141609406356


----------



## mster425

Casey??  No bids, 4 hrs left, $200 min- someone save me from myself

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs...525?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19fd39f9b5


----------



## kateincali

Marc by Marc Jacobs Large Burgundy Cranberry LOGO Leather Faridah Hobo
$89 w/bids, 2+ hrs left
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-by-Mar...y-LOGO-Leather-Faridah-Hobo-Bag-/221720855822


----------



## ElainePG

*Adorable tote from well-loved TPF-er!*

NWT Marc Jacobs Zip Travel Tote Baby Bag Paris NYC Boston Tokyo +

BIN $85

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Marc-Ja...ris-NYC-Boston-Tokyo-/141614354066?rmvSB=true


----------



## kateincali

blake
$189.99 BIN
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs...-Satchel-Black-Calfskin-Leather-/151635074480


----------



## kateincali

clay stardust beat bag
$200
http://www.cashinmybag.com/product/marc-jacobs-stardust-beat-shoulder-bag/


----------



## kateincali

venetia
99 cent start, no reserve, 1 day 11 hrs left
http://www.ebay.com/itm/191543176287


----------



## kateincali

if you don't mind a project, this is a steal

bisque sweet punk debbie
$75 BIN
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-M...esort-Line-2400-original-retail-/291421139957


----------



## kateincali

Marc by Marc Jacobs Bob's Memphis Convertible Satchel Crossbody Grey Leather Bag
$69.99 start, no bids, 3+ hrs left


----------



## kateincali

a little worse for wear, but cheap

pttm natasha
http://www.ebay.com/itm/MARC-BY-MAR...ld-Embellished-Shoulder-Handbag-/311327874139
$46 w/bids, 6+ hrs left


----------



## kateincali

hard to find small garbo single
$295 minus currently 20% off
https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/shoulder-bags/marc-jacobs-shoulder-bag-322098


----------



## kateincali

sheltered island satchel
$85 w/bids, 30 min left
http://www.ebay.com/itm/221727961002


----------



## kateincali

petal to the metal natasha in HTF russet
$215 or best offer
http://www.ebay.com/itm/MARC-by-MARC-JACOBS-Petal-to-the-Metal-NATASHA-Russet-/281655626482


----------



## kateincali

RARE 1st season black lambskin leather Petal to the Metal Natasha, ribbon lined

These don't pop up often, especially in this great of condition! Plus, MBMJ is soon to be phased out, so these bags will only get harder to find

From a trusted PFer

$435 or best offer
http://www.ebay.com/itm/221736952461


----------



## pookybear

Listings from a wonderful longtime tpfer 

Marc Jacobs SO LUXE Cream Crystal Shopper Tote
$450 obo
http://www.ebay.com/itm/131474384095






Marc Jacobs Moccasin Brown Bal Harbour Single Chain Stam Satchel
$250 obo
http://www.ebay.com/itm/131468067754


----------



## fahzybear

http://www.ebay.com/itm/271823937256?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

Black XL Patent Single $355 with shipping!


----------



## fahzybear

http://www.ebay.com/itm/271823937256?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649
Black XL Patent Single $355 with shipping!


----------



## kateincali

nwot teal leola
$89, 1+ day left
http://www.ebay.com/itm/281654770613


----------



## anthrosphere

If you spend $300 on selected MBMJ handbags at Nordstrom.com, you can get a free yoga mat. The item will automatically be added into your cart, no code required. *ONLINE ONLY!!*

http://shop.nordstrom.com/c/handbags-under-200?dept=8000001&origin=topnav#category=b60159167&type=category&marketingslots=2&color=&price=&brand=1229&stores=429%2C&instoreavailability=true&lastfilter=brand&sizeFinderId=0&resultsmode=&segmentId=0&page=1&storeindicatorlist=429%2C&partial=1&pagesize=100&postalcode=95624&radius=25&contextualsortcategoryid=0


----------



## ElainePG

From a long-time & well-loved TPF-er...

*NWT Marc by Marc Jacobs Pale Taupe MARChive Hillier Crossbody Pale Gold HW*
BIN: US $325.00 or $55 for 6 months
Or Best Offer

http://www.ebay.com/itm/131484359148?rmvSB=true


----------



## ElainePG

And one more little beauty from the same well-loved TPF-er...

*Marc by Marc Jacobs RARE Party Girl Black Heart Studded Oversized Clutch*
BIN: US $150.00 or $25 for 6 months
Or Best Offer

http://www.ebay.com/itm/131488821726?rmvSB=true


----------



## mia55

I think it's a good deal specially when I bought my Venetia for 700 in 2006 I guess

http://www.ebay.com/itm/MARC-JACOBS...741?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19fe161635


----------



## kateincali

red patent eve
$93.89, 17+ hrs left
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Large-Red-Patent-Marc-Jacobs-Tote-Designer-Bag-/251925456159


----------



## kateincali

some hard to find and gorgeous bags

black hudson
$300 BIN
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs...l-Black-Brown-Leather-Lined-EUC-/301600797505





light grey blake
$300 BIN
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs...el-Light-Grey-Rare-EUC-Stunning-/301600623269





teal hudson
$400 BIN
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs-Teal-Hudson-Satchel-/301600782803





cherry tart patchwork stam
$300 BIN
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs-Authentic-Cherry-Tart-Patchwork-Stam-Satchel-EUC-/291442355334





electric blue safety pin stam
$700 BIN
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs...lue-Safety-Pin-Stam-Satchel-EUC-/291442367009


----------



## kateincali

brown quilted crossbody
$99, no bids, 10+ hrs left
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs...eather-Cross-Body-Messenger-Bag-/231541599583


----------



## kateincali

brown lacquered large single
$118 start, $168 BIN
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-M...lder-Bag-Taupe-Lambskin-Leather-/231547725028


----------



## kateincali

black sweet punk pouchette
$156
https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/shoulder-bags/marc-jacobs-shoulder-bag-322122


----------



## kateincali

a trusted PFer is having a major closet clean out!

she has even more amazing mbmj and mj items at great prices that can be found here

Marc By Marc Jacobs Classic Q Groovee Black Leather
$99.99 start bid, $139.99 BIN
http://www.ebay.com/itm/-/111659127027






NWT Marc By Marc Jacobs Classic Q Patent Hillier Hobo Vibrant Red
$189.99, 2 days left
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Marc-By...Patent-Hillier-Hobo-Vibrant-Red-/111656140308





Silver Distressed Leather Crossbody
$65 BIN
https://poshmark.com/listing/5230fada8ae4a0186c02a6c4





Perfect Linda Leather Clutch
$98
https://poshmark.com/listing/51730e05abe75c554801948e





Turnlock Remy
$175
https://poshmark.com/listing/Marc-by-Marc-Jacobs-Turnlock-Remy-53de66f5b539e4148b13859a


----------



## gordomom

OMG - gorgeous python embossed large Single (Saks exclusive!) from a wonderful PFer. Someone get this so that I won't be so tempted! 


*Brown Python Embossed Quilted Leather Large  Single*
*$250 or best  offer*
http://www.ebay.com/itm/141656190735


----------



## kateincali

from a trusted PFer

Marc By Marc Jacobs Totally Turnlock Remy Black Leather
$99.99 start, $129.99 BIN
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-By-Marc-Jacobs-Totally-Turnlock-Remy-Black-Leather-/121643052493





Marc By Marc Jacobs Bow Wow Wow Hillsy Au Lait Leather
$99.99 start, $129.99 BIN
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-By-Marc-Jacobs-Bow-Wow-Wow-Hillsy-Au-Lait-Leather-/121643012918


----------



## gordomom

The beautiful python embossed Large Single has been relisted and at a lower price, $225 obo!! Very reliable PFer too!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/131505032803


----------



## Sarakkkk12345

Hi guys just wanted to confirm this listing.. i cant for the life of me find this bag on google even with the item number as i want to see more pictures before purchasing it as the real real wont do a refund on the item.
Also since im paying an extra $40 for shipping -_- and converting it to AUD this bag will cost around $240 do you think its a good price? what other store would you recommend?
It says in the listing that its barely used so im hoping its in good condition.

ps. i really want to make a mj purchase soon for my first luxury brand purchase so thats why im not too sure about what price i should pay and think preloved is the best way to go. 

Thanks girls!! xxx 

https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/shoulder-bags/marc-jacobs-shoulder-bag-322124


----------



## ElainePG

*Marc Jacobs Black Quilted Leather Memphis Jena* from loved & trusted TPFer

Original price: $1595
BIN: $625 
or best offer
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Mar...729b98de0794b5&utm_source=awin&utm_medium=cpa


----------



## ElainePG

*Marc Jacobs RARE Pink Wrath Laser Cut Leather Single Chain Silver HW, Fall 2009* for sale by well-loved & trusted TPF-er

Original Price: $1795
BIN: $165
Or best offer


http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs...-Silver-HW-FA09-1795-/141665551682?rmvSB=true


----------



## kateincali

up to 40% off women's spring/resort collection

http://www.marcjacobs.com/private/


----------



## kateincali

a trusted PFer is parting with some gorgeous bags

ribbon lined petal to the metal grape pouchette
$129.99, 2+ days left
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-By-Mar...l-Pochette-Grape-Purple-Leather-/121654582080





blue mercer
$299.99, 5+ days left
http://www.ebay.com/itm/RARE-Marc-Jacobs-Mercer-Satchel-RE08-Blue-Leather-/111675447273





pink palais royal jen
$224.99, 4+ days left
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs-Palais-Royal-Jen-Pink-Leather-RE08-/111675447135


----------



## gordomom

Gorgeous items from a wonderful PFer! Looooove that Whitney! 

Pearl Anthracite Gray Whitney Quilted Leather Crossbody
$585 or best offer
http://http://www.ebay.com/itm/131518133439





 Black Rose Multipocket Pushlock Flap Expandable Zip
$435 or best offer
http://http://www.ebay.com/itm/141673805546





Brown Karen Large Bal Harbour Resort Stam
$550 or best offer
http://http://www.ebay.com/itm/131518220629


----------



## kateincali

rose wallet, used but lots of life left
$10 start, $29.99 BIN, 5 days left
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs-Zip-Wallet-/171803797465





pony hair flats size 39
$85 start, $125 BIN, 4 days left
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs...-in-beige-and-ivory-stripe-IT39-/181757363230


----------



## kateincali

pink coin purse
$39.99 OBO
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-M...hia-Leather-Coin-Purse-Preowned-/111661914997





beige coin purse
$68
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-N...in-Purse-Key-Clip-Price-reduced-/171799395960


----------



## melroseco2000

From my SA at the MJ Collection store in L. A. (Melrose):
I wanted to let you know that Spring and Resort collection ready-to-wear and shoes are now 40% off, and Spring, Resort and Fall handbags and wallets are 30% off! You can view our store's current selections at https://www.flickr.com/photos/marcjacobsla/sets/. Let me know if you see anything you like!

Best regards,
Alyssa


----------



## kateincali

black pttm natasha
$185 or best offer
https://poshmark.com/listing/Marc-by-Marc-Jacobs-Petal-to-the-Metal-purse-555bcc0a4973b631ad00096f


----------



## kateincali

white stardust rio
$46 w/bids, 3 days left
http://www.ebay.com/itm/311368879550


----------



## tickedoffchick

therealreal.com has a half-dozen Metropolitan satchels in black on the site for $545 (not sure if the 20% code on the top of the page will work, but still a good price). They're listed as being "with tags" and "pristine" which in my experience means they're new.


----------



## ElainePG

*Coral Pink Cecilia Stam* from loved & trusted TPF-er

Original Price: $995
BIN: $425
Or Best Offer

http://www.ebay.com/itm/141686522673?rmvSB=true


----------



## ElainePG

*Black Stam Leather Entwined Chain Silver Hardware* from the same TPF-er!

BIN $365, or best offer

http://www.ebay.com/itm/141683035263?rmvSB=true


----------



## jun3machina

black sweet punk pochette, extra 20% i think with code JUNE
https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/shoulder-bags/marc-jacobs-shoulder-bag-322122


----------



## kateincali

50% off select men's and women's collection

http://www.marcjacobs.com/sale/?utm...ndefined&utm_campaign=20150611_MJ_MWFragrance


----------



## jun3machina

super rare, gorgeous resort bag!! large carnaby...dont think i've ever seen it in the large size, trusted PFer 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/131533606834?rmvSB=true


----------



## jun3machina

pink party!! another RARE piece, normally these sell for close to $500!! get a deal before someone else scoops it up! OMFG!! $165! cheaper than a wallet!! http://www.ebay.com/itm/RARE-Marc-J...525?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20fd627c85


----------



## Jefferson1k

Saw these at Saks MI on second cut sale. Pm for Sa info. 

$116



$127


----------



## anthrosphere

I found this Rose Stam on Ann's Fabulous Finds, for $810. You can either  buy it outright or layaway for either 30 or 60 days. 

http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/products/marc-jacobs-quilted-rose-stam


----------



## kateincali

hard to find jumbo waves wrath
$525
https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/small-bags/marc-jacobs-jumbo-waves-wrap-bag


----------



## Jefferson1k

My Sa at Saks mi has this second cut $75. 2-sided. Pm for Sa info


----------



## kateincali

Taryn Monogram Satchel
$25 BIN
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-by-Mar...tchel-hillier-ukita-speedy-fran-/291499271162


----------



## kateincali

Preppy Polka Dot Navy Striped Natasha
$37 BIN
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-By-Mar...vy-Striped-Natasha-Handbag-Hobo-/291499526025


----------



## kateincali

i've always loved this bag

pink OOC glitter stud
$219.99 BIN
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-M...er-Bag-in-Metallic-Fuchsia-Pink-/291447855140


----------



## kateincali

large blue baroque single
20% off $395 with code VACAY
https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/shoulder-bags/marc-jacobs-baroque-single-bag-3


----------



## kateincali

some great deals from a trusted PFer

grape pttm pouchette w/ribbon lining
$129.99
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-By-Mar...l-Pochette-Grape-Purple-Leather-/121686419618






nwt classic q patent hillier
$189.99
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Marc-By...Patent-Hillier-Hobo-Vibrant-Red-/121686418545





blue mercer
$274.99
http://www.ebay.com/itm/RARE-Marc-Jacobs-Mercer-Satchel-RE08-Blue-Leather-/121687254729





bow wow wow hillsy au lait
$79.99
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-By-Marc-Jacobs-Bow-Wow-Wow-Hillsy-Au-Lait-Leather-/111703182216





pink palais royal jen
$199.99
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs-Palais-Royal-Jen-Pink-Leather-RE08-/111703181589


----------



## ElainePG

An amazing bag from a trusted TPFer:

*Marc Jacobs Plum Smooth Leather Small Incognito Crossbody*
MSRP: $2757
BIN: $885
Or best offer

http://www.ebay.com/itm/141705213367


----------



## gordomom

OMG - check out these gorgeous new finds from an awesome PFer! 

engraved bangle
$15
http://http://www.ebay.com/itm/141697773596





blue jourdan fringed leather lined bag, retail $2195
$475 or best offer
http://http://www.ebay.com/itm/131542266580





polished red wine adjustable crossbody mae
$585 or best offer
http://http://www.ebay.com/itm/131542329236





pink carnaby adjustable crossbody large single
$399.99 or best offer
http://http://www.ebay.com/itm/131533606834


----------



## kateincali

pink spring street bag
$100 start bid, no bids, 9hrs left
http://www.ebay.com/itm/MARC-JACOBS-QUILTED-LEATHER-SPRING-STREET-POCKET-SHOULDER-BAG-/252010600664


----------



## jun3machina

nordstromsrack.com has some awesome deals on mainline...

camera bag $199
https://www.nordstromrack.com/shop/...eather-crossbody?color=EMERALD+WITH+PALE+GOLD





ipad case $149

https://www.nordstromrack.com/shop/...uilted-leather-ipad-case?color=TURQ+N#results


----------



## Malin

Outnet has an extra 30% off summer brights (clothes, bags etc) and among the bags I found one MJ bag:
http://www.theoutnet.com/en-SE/Shop/List/Get_an_extra_30_percent_off/Bags?designerFilter=Marc_Jacobs

Edit: The link doesn't seem to work with the filters on the site ? Here's a link directly to the bag:
http://www.theoutnet.com/en-SE/product/Marc-Jacobs/Gotham-small-studded-leather-shoulder-bag/443576


----------



## Malin

Here's the MJ and MBMJ bags they have for "ordinary" discount.
http://www.theoutnet.com/en-SE/Shop/Bags?designerFilter=Marc_Jacobs;Marc_by_Marc_Jacobs

Edit: The filters doesn't seem to work when linked, so you have to choose MJ or MBMJ on the left


----------



## Jefferson1k

Hi my Saks SA in MI has these on sale final cut.  Pm for Sa info 




$99.20. Small crossbody.


----------



## gordomom

Hey ladies,

Check out the plethora of amazing finds from a trusted PFer! So in love with the Paloma!! 

Black Classic Q Huge Hillier w/ Silver Hardware
$365 or best offer
http://http://www.ebay.com/itm/141719856534





Leather Lined Paloma Stones
$450 or best offer
http://http://www.ebay.com/itm/131552724696





NWT Gianduia Brown The Buddy Flat Quilted Leather Crossbody
$850 or best offer
http://http://www.ebay.com/itm/131561366834





Red Small New Venetia Baroque Silver HW Crossbody Satchel
$635 or best offer
http://http://www.ebay.com/itm/131562181041





Pink Large Single Crossbody
$299.99 or best offer
http://http://www.ebay.com/itm/141716068130





NWT Black Lacquered Baroque XL Single Crossbody
$650 or best offer
http://http://www.ebay.com/itm/141724192160





New Brown Small Nomad Quilted Eyelet Memphis Hobo
$475 or best offer
http://http://www.ebay.com/itm/131561330334





Fluorescent Tweed Black Leather Gemstone Padlock Clutch Bag
$475 or best offer
http://http://www.ebay.com/itm/131563518304


----------



## kateincali

Gray too hot to handle tote
$81 with bids, <1 hr left
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=321817322485&globalID=EBAY-US


----------



## kateincali

Double post


----------



## Solimar170

Bloomingdales has this from 428 to $160 
MARC BY MARC JACOBS Shoulder Bag - Bloomingdale's Exclusive Luna Studded Bucket 

http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/...1192760&CategoryID=1001396&LinkType=#fn=spp=1


----------



## kateincali

purple python embossed stam, on sale for $311.50

https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/handle-bags/marc-jacobs-stam-bag-102


----------



## kateincali

Rare Almond Sweet Punk Siouxsie
$550 or best offer
http://www.ebay.com/itm/281770565366


----------



## kateincali

Colorblock Lera
$225 OBO
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=181831724812


----------



## kateincali

black stam
$265
http://www.cashinmybag.com/product/marc-jacobs-stam-black-leather-chain-satchel/


----------



## jun3machina

gorgeous red venetia... 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/131577078564?rmvSB=true


----------



## jun3machina

great deal on a vortex bag..
https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/shoulder-bags/marc-jacobs-shoulder-bag-322159


----------



## jun3machina

super rare 2005 icy petrol stam
https://www.tradesy.com/bags/marc-jacobs-teal-green-rare-shoulder-bag-petrol-4730023/?tref=category


----------



## jun3machina

would be a great start bag, beater bag or diaper bag! only $22.50 BIN
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs-Butterscotch-Yellow-Large-Tote-/371174867833?hash=item566bbf0379


----------



## jun3machina

super rare python st. marks...
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs...single-stam-/141745811607?hash=item2100b57097


----------



## kateincali

from an awesome PFer

the lad's mate in milk
$325 or best offer
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs-quilted-the-Lads-MATE-bag-in-milk-1695-TPF-/121729469611


----------



## ElainePG

From a trusted and well-loved TPF-er:

*Beige Wheat Paloma Stones Leather Lined Baroque Single Strap*
$365 or best offer, worldwide shipping
http://www.ebay.com/itm/141743661989


----------



## kateincali

faith_ann said:


> from an awesome PFer
> 
> the lad's mate in milk
> $325 or best offer
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs-quilted-the-Lads-MATE-bag-in-milk-1695-TPF-/121729469611



lowered price of $295 for the milk lad's mate

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs-quilted-the-Lads-MATE-bag-in-milk-1695-TPF-/121729469611


----------



## jun3machina

Additional 10% off today only!!
https://www.tradesy.com/bags/marc-jacobs-classic-leather-cross-body-bag-pink-4813510/


----------



## kateincali

New insanely low price for the milk mate
$200 BIN
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=311431058246



Terra cotta 1984
$300 BIN
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=121739899694


----------



## ElainePG

From a trusted & terrific PFer:

*New Marc by Marc Jacobs Red Shiraz Petal to the Metal Crossbody Natasha
*$435 or best offer
http://www.ebay.com/itm/131592639507


----------



## kateincali

lots of MJ bags on sale over at TRR

https://www.therealreal.com/products?keywords=MARC+JACOBS&taxons[]=493&utf8=✓


----------



## kateincali

black mercer
$70.18 w/bids, reserve not met, $175 BIN, 6 hrs left
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs-Black-Mercer-Satchel-Bag-/171924102273


----------



## kateincali

large black single
$25 start bid, $125 BIN
http://www.ebay.com/itm/161823138403


----------



## kateincali

brown patchwork stam
$414
http://www.cashinmybag.com/product/marc-jacobs-stam-quilted-chocolate-leather-tote/


----------



## ElainePG

From a trusted and well-loved tPF-er:

*NWT Marc by Marc Jacobs Black Petal to the Metal Voyage Crossbody*
$350 or best offer
http://www.ebay.com/itm/141764610588


----------



## kateincali

a gorgeous and hard to find purple stardust stam from a lovely PFer
$490 BIN
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs-Purple-Stardust-Stam-/252089816991


----------



## ElainePG

From a trusted and well-loved TPF-er:

*Pink Studded Paradise Essex Rio Backpack - rare sample color*
$595 or best offer, worldwide shipping
http://www.ebay.com/itm/131602854441


----------



## kateincali

two great deals from a trusted PFer

memphis robert debbie
$335 or best offer
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs-Robert-Debbie-Memphis-Crossbody-Handbag-1995-NWOT-/171934728093





large black classic quilted single
$195 or best offer
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs-Black-Quilted-Single-/171934736055


----------



## kateincali

gorgeous and hard to find purple stardust cecilia, from a trusted PFer
$399
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs-Stardust-Cecilia-Stam-Purple-includes-dustbag-/171945774066


----------



## Nikkibaby

Great bags from a great seller.

NWT Large Pink Baroque Single
$550 or best offer
http://www.ebay.com/itm/131605444568





Black St. Marks
$435 or best offer
http://www.ebay.com/itm/131594067373





Blue Wellington
$385 or best offer
http://www.ebay.com/itm/131599005337





Black Large Antonia Duffel Weekender Luggage
$365 or best offer
http://www.ebay.com/itm/131605229332





Black Stardust Beat Bag
$350 or best offer
http://www.ebay.com/itm/131607055277





New Beige Cabochon Not So Big Apple Tote
$650 or best offer
http://www.ebay.com/itm/131601246411





Pink Large Carnaby Single
$335 or best offer
http://www.ebay.com/itm/131599664456


----------



## kateincali

black paraside rio from a great PFer
10% off on tradesy right now so it's only $226.65
https://www.tradesy.com/bags/marc-jacobs-shoulder-bag-6560536/


----------



## gordomom

Ending soon and such a steal!! From a sweet & reliable PFer, no less 

Lovely pink large Carnaby single - I love that it can be worn with or without the flower! 


$36 w/bids, no reserve, ends Tuesday, 10/5 5:42  PM EST
http://www.ebay.com/itm/141788263332




http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## kateincali

red stam
$175
http://www.cashinmybag.com/product/marc-jacobs-stam-quilted-burgundy-leather-satchel/


----------



## kateincali

$299.99 BIN
http://www.ebay.com/itm/MARC-JACOBS...th-Shoulder-Strap-Italy-123-288-/141796471202


----------



## kateincali

black large baroque single w/nickel hardware
$316 on sale
https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/shoulder-bags/marc-jacobs-baroque-single-bag-5


----------



## kateincali

navy lola
$300
https://poshmark.com/listing/Marc-Jacobs-Navy-Lola-Satchel-560c870f56b2d6e1cb000afd


----------



## kateincali

leopard print zip clutch
$55 BIN
https://poshmark.com/listing/New-Marc-Jacobs-Leopard-Print-Zip-Clutch-555733a6f739bc38d2007ace


----------



## kateincali

black mayfair
on sale, $190
https://poshmark.com/listing/Marc-Jacobs-quilted-handbag-limited-sale-54dbd3d441b4e06f6f003220


----------



## GemGems

I wnet to a great designer sale today by Matching.com at a theatre venue in portobello road London. It was great although I do think that  lot of the best buys may have already gone as most of the clothing was faulty and the sale started a week ago and ends on sunday. I picked up a gorgeous mulberry satchel bag, a great jersey dress and I bought a cute little Marc By Marc Jacobs sally bag to go with the dress for an event this Saturday....

it looks much better in the flesh

cdnd.lystit.com/photos/f6db-2015/04/13/marc-by-marc-jacobs-blue-sally-leather-cross-body-bag-product-3-954889056-normal.jpeg

The mulberry was half price and it had the tiniest mark on it which I have already managed to buff out, the dress was 2/3 off and the Marc Jacobs bag was also half price (no faults). All in all a great day... I managed to save over half... more than £600 gbp

EDIT: 
I'm so sorry I just saw the message about no chatting... is there a place this post could be moved to inform people about the designer sale??


----------



## kateincali

some really great mj/mbmj deals!

Preppy Leather Dakota Tote
$178
https://poshmark.com/listing/MBMJ-Preppy-Leather-Dakota-Tote-54fd00077fab3a68a100ad1f






Red Totally Turnlock Faridah
$150
https://poshmark.com/listing/Marc-by-Marc-Jacobs-Totally-Turnlock-Faridah-5532fdcff739bc68fb0049f9





Black Hobo
$155
https://poshmark.com/listing/Marc-J...Leather-Hobo-Fall-08-5558d6896a58301b2700b4e0





Black Q Fran
$132
https://poshmark.com/listing/Marc-by-Marc-Jacobs-Q-Fran-Black-Leather-Tote-5558eaa72599fe69c900b90f





pink resort palais royal jen
$199.99
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs-Palais-Royal-Jen-Pink-Leather-RE08-/111798725883





resort blue mercer
$249.99
http://www.ebay.com/itm/RARE-Marc-Jacobs-Mercer-Satchel-RE08-Blue-Leather-/111798711901


----------



## gordomom

Check out the plethora of goodies available from a well-respected PFer!! 

New with tags Green Large Baroque Single Crossbody
$550 or best offer
http://www.ebay.com/itm/131621492559





New Black Lacquered Karlie
$550 or best offer
http://www.ebay.com/itm/141804274481





Black Python Embossed Leather Stardust Small Single Crossbody
$350 or best offer
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs...ust-Stud-Small-Single-Crossbody-/131629191466





Blue Patent Large Single w/Silver HW and Iridescent Chain
$325 or best offer
http://www.ebay.com/itm/141804174173





Vintage Bright Blue Venetia w/Silver HW and Pink Suede Lining
$465 or best offer
http://www.ebay.com/itm/131628223241





Resort Brown Cecilia
$550 or best offer
http://www.ebay.com/itm/141798177920





Black Stardust Beat Bag
$265 or best offer
http://www.ebay.com/itm/131624844353





Fox Fur Hat, retail $1200
$250 or best offer
http://www.ebay.com/itm/131622349660



http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## kateincali

large single 
$180
https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/shoulder-bags/marc-jacobs-shoulder-bag-322297


----------



## kateincali

pttm voyage
$156
http://www.cashinmybag.com/product/marc-by-marc-jacobs-petal-to-the-metal-pink-leather-satchel/


----------



## kateincali

gilt has a mbmj sale today

http://www.gilt.com/sale/women/marc-by-marc-managed-exposure

and other MJ items in various other sales

http://www.gilt.com/search?q.query=marc+jacobs&q.display=


----------



## gordomom

Trusted PFer has some lovely items up for grabs!!  So loving the patent single!

NWT Fall 2005 Icy Taupe Suede Lined  Multipocket
$325 or best offer
http://http://www.ebay.com/itm/131636672490





Blue Multipocket
$165 or best offer
http://http://www.ebay.com/itm/141810576404





Oatmeal Large Karolina
$199 or best offer
http://http://www.ebay.com/itm/131639517728






Blue Large Single
$185 or best offer
http://http://www.ebay.com/itm/131637884546




http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## ElainePG

Lots of listings from a trusted and well-loved TPFer! Check it out!

http://www.ebay.com/sch/Handbags-Pu...pg=&_from=&_ssn=*annabelle*&_sop=1&rmvSB=true


----------



## NatalieChore

I saw a mini black stam crossbody bag, black and gold, for $495 at Nordstrom Rack


----------



## gordomom

Have you ladies seen this gorgeous (and RARE) houndstooth Stam? Love, love, love those tiny crystals!! From an amazing PFer too! 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs...283532?hash=item2105444f0c:g:vnMAAOSwQoFWPjZv




http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## EGBDF

Saks has a few MJ bags at 65% off


----------



## kateincali

From a great PFer

brown cammie crossbody
$149.99, 3 days left
http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/111878085668 



Rare large blue mercer satchel 
$249.99, 3 days left
http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/111878057925 



Pink pallais royal jen
$199.99, 3 days left
http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/121868415688


----------



## gordomom

Check out these beauties from a wonderful PFer - some rare pieces too! Loving the Benson and the Beat bag!! 

NWT faded aluminum gray too hot to handle crossbody
$375 OBO 
http://http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/131708181630 






new carob brown classic q hillier 
$375 OBO
http://www.ebay.com/itm/131703600387





gray paradise benson crossbody
$385 OBO
http://http://www.ebay.com/itm/141872340161






NWT baroque faye
$575 OBO
http://www.ebay.com/itm/141880053243






brown leather lined crossbody sample
$299.99 OBO
http://www.ebay.com/itm/131697807043





brown and black two-tone hobo
$475 OBO
http://www.ebay.com/itm/141883631779






NWT pink and turquoise leather lined colorblock clutch
$395 OBO
http://http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/141884503815





black python embossed beat bag 
$550 OBO
http://http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/131708292441



http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## kateincali

nwt black venetia
$439 bin
http://www.ebay.com/itm/1595-NWT-MA...-LEATHER-SHOULDER-TOPHANDLE-BAG-/151940487155


----------



## kateincali

green stella
$100, no bids, 2 hrs left
http://www.ebay.com/itm/MARC-JACOBS-TOTE-HOBO-STELLA-LIGHT-GREEN-LEATHER-LARGE-/151963242818


----------



## kateincali

brown stam
$343.75 bin
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs-1-390-cognac-quilted-leather-Stam-bag-/331624465310


----------



## kateincali

blue large single
$199, no bids, 10 hrs left
http://www.ebay.com/itm/LIKE-BRAND-...lted-Leather-Bag-Beautiful-Blue-/272119115628


----------



## kateincali

new small black nomad
$275 or best offer
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs...bo-Handbag-Original-Price-1-495-/272119153294


----------



## kateincali

small black antonia
$295 BIN
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs...-Trim-Small-Antonia-Satchel-Bag-/361317861815


----------



## anthrosphere

Just noticed this black Stam on Ann's Fabulous Closeouts priced at $650. I bet this bag has been sitting there for a decade.

http://www.annsfabulouscloseouts.com/shop/designer_accessories/other_designers/marc_jacobs/black_stam

They also have other MJ bags as well.

http://www.annsfabulouscloseouts.com/shop/designer_accessories/other_designers/marc_jacobs


----------



## kateincali

NWT grey rose large baroque single
$495 BIN
http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/191802085604


----------



## reginaPhalange

Lots of MBMJ on sale, up to 50% off ticketed price at The Bay (Yorkdale). There were also some pieces from the Alice in Wonderland x MBMJ collection.


----------



## gordomom

Some amazing finds from a wonderful PFer!! The watch is just divine!! Many other finds available from this fabulous seller as well!

Large Skinny Single with Silver Hardware, $350 obo 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs...376093?hash=item1eabcd47dd:g:xAYAAOSwUuFWxmMb







Little Stam in Chestnut, $295 obo

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs...741999?hash=item1eab3a46af:g:-dkAAOSwvUlWrRDo







Limited Edition Black Crystal Watch, $325 obo

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NIB-Marc-Ja...051032?hash=item1eabd79458:g:OgEAAOSwQYZWx4oT




http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## kateincali

Cream stam
$250
https://bnc.lt/m/xtrO2ei19q


----------



## pookybear

from a lovely longtime tpfer

Marc Jacobs Black Classic Quilted Standard Bag $1295
$495 obo
http://www.ebay.com/itm/131725864619






NWT Marc Jacobs Pink & Turquoise Colorblock Clutch Leather Lined $1095 TPF
$395 obo
http://www.ebay.com/itm/131731984632


----------



## kateincali

tangerine small baroque single, nwot, $375 obo
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs...-single-crossbody-bag-tangerine-/152005765561


----------



## kateincali

$145 BIN
http://www.ebay.com/itm/MARC-JACOBS...7-10-3-Original-retail-1-200-00-/262322026124


----------



## kateincali

tobacco quilted tribeca
$450
https://poshmark.com/listing/LOWEST-Marc-Jacobs-Tribeca-Quilted-Handbag-54a8ddc77920747a4222febe


----------



## kateincali

this is so fun...size 0 capelet
$116.99
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs-shaggy-mohair-sequined-shawl-capelet-0-/121906898974


----------



## nascar fan

From a truly trusted TPFer!
Such a beautiful bag  
NWT Beige Baroque Faye, $425 obo
http://www.ebay.com/itm/131732001261?rmvSB=true


----------



## nascar fan

And from the same trusted TPFer

Beautiful brown Little Stam
$265 obo

http://www.ebay.com/itm/131744157353?rmvSB=true


----------



## nascar fan

Marc Jacobs Pale Yellow Rose Flap Bag - $55 (from our fave tpf'er)
(Retail $950) 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/131758842565?ul_noapp=true


----------



## kateincali

Capra
https://bnc.lt/m/eZzI5Emb7r


----------



## kateincali

E/W Stam
https://bnc.lt/m/ShMNmIxb7r


----------



## AtlDesigner

MARC JACOBS WAREHOUSE SALE - EARLY ACCESS!
http://www.marcjacobs.com/warehouse...inder_DEM&utm_medium=email_mktg&utm_source=et


----------



## jfkittens

Newly listed pink floral Metropolitote - lowest price on eBay - I may have to scoop it up! I love this pattern.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-by-Mar...040274?hash=item2367b91d52:g:k9QAAOSwKtlWo9HB


----------



## Dawn

From one of our own trusted PFers: 

1st season lambskin PTTM Cordovan Sasha, $295 OBO
https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/131790774436 

Fall 2005 Icy Bordeaux Multipocket, $350 OBO
https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/131770888753


----------



## gordomom

A plethora of amazing finds from a super sweet PFer! The 1st season Sasha...be still my heart!! 

Black Large Skinny Single Silver HW Quilted Leather, retail $795 - $275 OBO
http://www.ebay.com/itm/141985648772







 Black Stardust Rock Crossbody Bag Studded Cecilia Stam, retail $995 - $450 OBO
http://www.ebay.com/itm/131793887250





 Gray Paradise Benson Crossbody Studded Silver HW, retail $1150 - $275 OBO
http://www.ebay.com/itm/141967153620





 Rare Cordovan Red Petal to the Metal 1st Season Sasha, Large Natasha, $498 - $250 OBO
http://www.ebay.com/itm/131790774436





 Metallic Gold Magda Ruby Python Brown Leather Suede Clutch, retail $2095 - $275 OBO
http://www.ebay.com/itm/131800968217





 Black Fresh Drew Large Studded Tote Gold Leather Trim, retail $895 - $275 OBO
http://www.ebay.com/itm/141986469293





 Purple Red Multipocket Quilted Icy Leather Fall 2005 Suede Lined, retail $1095 - $325 OBO
http://www.ebay.com/itm/141980884046



http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## gordomom

A few more finds from an amazing PFer!! The watch is so sparkly and the metallic of the Victoria is stunning!

New Fall 2012 Runway Red Waffle Knit Safety Pin Scarf, retail $795 - $235 OBO
http://www.ebay.com/itm/131770888782






 Black Leather + Suede Gray/Blue Python Patchwork Rita Sample Bag, retail $2795, $650 OBO
http://www.ebay.com/itm/131790907702






 NWT Black Shearling Fur Leather Lined Teddy Bag, retail $995 - $275 OBO
http://www.ebay.com/itm/141980930171






 NIB Limited Edition Black Crystal Leather Watch, sold out in stores, retail $350 - $325 OBO
http://www.ebay.com/itm/141980933094




http://www.ebay.com/itm/141980933094


 Gunmetal Silver w/Red Victoria Gray Quilted Suede Lined, retail $1695 - $350 OBO
http://www.ebay.com/itm/131805178256






 1st season 2001/2002 Vintage Marine Blue Sofia Suede Lined, retail $950 - $!50 OBO
http://www.ebay.com/itm/131807235233



http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## kateincali

some gorgeous bags from a trusted PFer. All end in 1 day, 23 hrs

Deluxe wallet, $54.99 start, $79.99 BIN
https://www.ebay.com/itm/111993320440 



Orange SP13 LZC, $99.99 start, $139.99
https://www.ebay.com/itm/121982993865 



Brown Cammie Crossbody, $149.99
https://www.ebay.com/itm/111993326779 



Rare Blue Mercer, $249.99
https://www.ebay.com/itm/111993322698 



Pink Palais Royal Jen, $224.99
https://www.ebay.com/itm/111993321611


----------



## ElainePG

A darling bag from a loved and trusted PFer:

Marc by Marc Jacobs Too Hot to Handle Novelty Hoctor Black/White Striped Crossbody

New without tags

$225 or best offer

http://www.ebay.com/itm/141990720120?rmvSB=true


----------



## Mariapia

For ladies interested in MJ New York Line , lots of bags, 50% off at a very reputable Italian site:

www.gebnegozionline.com


----------



## EGBDF

Some MJ from a few yrs ago on Nordstrom clear the rack . Going fast. Mini 1984, Metropolitan etc


----------



## kateincali

Blue large single w/nickel hardware
$99 start, $175 BIN, 2 days left, no reserve
https://www.ebay.com/itm/282074158966


----------



## ElainePG

Brown Quilted Icy Cammie Multipocket 1st Season
$150 or best offer
http://www.ebay.com/itm/142047000471?&rmvSB=true


----------



## ElainePG

Black 1st Season Petal to the Metal Sasha Natasha with Paisley Lining
$395 or best offer
http://www.ebay.com/itm/142041529863?&rmvSB=true


----------



## pookybear

Rare and hard to find sweet punk!

Black Sweet Punk Siouxsie 
$450 or best offer
https://www.ebay.com/itm/142061483653


----------



## kateincali

Deluxe zip wallet, $49.99
https://www.ebay.com/itm/122060956817 



Pink palais royal Jen, $219.99
https://www.ebay.com/itm/112072580257 



Brown Cammie crossbody, $149.99
https://www.ebay.com/itm/122060957656 



Orange zip wallet, $99.99
https://www.ebay.com/itm/122060956349 



Blue mercer, $224.99
https://www.ebay.com/itm/112072580699


----------



## gordomom

Striking weekender tote from a trusty PFer!!
$224.99 obo

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs-Huge-Black-Weekender-Studded-Tote-895-/142063530668


----------



## gordomom

Luscious Garbo Ann ($450 obo) and stunning Stardust Cecilia ($350 obo) from a lovely PFer!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs...762103?hash=item21146f57f7:g:tS0AAOSwTZ1Xk9YQ






http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs...985682?hash=item1eb513b1d2:g:yNwAAOSw-YVXk9bd


----------



## kateincali

Domino bag, $195
https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/satchels/marc-jacobs-domino-bag-w-slash-tags


----------



## kateincali

Colorblock tote, $195
https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/totes/marc-jacobs-colorblock-leather-tote


----------



## kateincali

https://www.marcjacobs.com/sale/


----------



## kateincali

Blue PYT, $191.99
https://www.ebay.com/itm/371723174840


----------



## kateincali

Vintage MBMJ, $65 3 hrs left
https://www.ebay.com/itm/252520664740


----------



## kateincali

NWT red clutch w/strap, $199 BIN
https://www.ebay.com/itm/222229024467


----------



## kateincali

Sweet Punk Siouxsie, $249 start bid, 3 days left
https://www.ebay.com/itm/272358481321


----------



## kateincali

fox fur ear muffs, $85
https://www.tradesy.com/accessories/marc-jacobs-real-fox-fur-ear-muffs-19392901/?tref=category


----------



## kateincali

alice in wonderland wristlet, nwt, 2 hrs left, $100 w/bids
http://www.ebay.com/itm/MARC-by-MAR...-CASE-Wristlet-Wallet-Bag-Purse-/201657257436


----------



## kateincali

NWT aubergine stam, $559 BIN
http://www.ebay.com/itm/MARC-JACOBS...Leather-Satchel-Aubergine-1-495-/262568093193


----------



## kateincali

patchwork stam, $184 BIN
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs-Stam-Bronze-Leather-Shoulder-Bag-/222213215124


----------



## kateincali

petal to the metal sasha, $165, 19 hrs left, no bids
www.ebay.com/itm/MARC-BY-MARC-JACOBS-PETAL-TO-THE-METAL-NATASHA-SHOULDER-BAG-BLACK-EXCELLENT-COND-/252516561641


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

A large sized 54 satchel from the RealReal for less than $300 with the 20% discount! 
https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/satchels/marc-jacobs-leather-satchel-16


----------



## gordomom

Check out these amazing finds from an awesome and trustworthy PFer! The watch is especially gorgeous!!

Black Large Stardust Cecilia, $295 or best offer, worldwide shipping
http://www.ebay.com/itm/142105979033






Blue Lauren, sample bag,  $425 or best offer, worldwide shipping
http://www.ebay.com/itm/142095686862





Patchwork Leather/Python/Suede Rita, sample bag, $575 or best offer, worldwide shipping
http://www.ebay.com/itm/142106906762






Pink Python Embossed Stardust Rio, $165 or best offer, worldwide shipping
http://www.ebay.com/itm/131928095760






Brown Icy Cammie Multipocket, $150 or best offer, worldwide shipping
http://www.ebay.com/itm/142109734462






Black Stardust Rock Stam $325 or best offer, worldwide shipping
http://www.ebay.com/itm/131886985682







Black Weekender Tote, $225 or best offer, worldwide shipping
http://www.ebay.com/itm/142063530668







Black Eastside Studded Tote, $250 or best offer, worldwide shipping
http://www.ebay.com/itm/131931111234







Sweet Punk Green Satin + Pink Python Charlotte, $250 or best offer, worldwide shipping
http://www.ebay.com/itm/142109852539







New Red Waffle Knit Safety Pin Scarf Fall 2012 Runway, $175 or best offer, worldwide shipping
http://www.ebay.com/itm/142109860635







New in Box Limited Edition Black Crystal Leather Watch, $295 or best offer, worldwide shipping
http://www.ebay.com/itm/131931141435


----------



## kateincali

Large Baroque Single, $168
https://www.ebay.com/itm/322265879583


----------



## kateincali

From a trusted PFer - this is a rare find

NWT black 1st season lambskin Petal to the Metal Natasha w/ribbon lining
$499.99, 1+ day left
https://www.ebay.com/itm/112141236465


----------



## Mimmy

Nice bag on YOOX.com. 
http://www.yoox.com/US/45284606MB/item?dept=women


----------



## gordomom

Drooling over this gorgeous Classic Q Hillier in Carob from a trusted PFer. So perfect for fall!
$375 obo

http://www.ebay.com/itm/142157287631


----------



## XCCX

Old is gold!

Safran stam in great condition - 154$! Truly a steal!

http://theluxurycloset.com/women/marc-jacobs-yellow-quilted-leather-stam-shoulder-bag/


----------



## Dawn

There is (was?) a black PTTM Natasha at the Nordstrom Rack at Potomac Mills as of yesterday around 11am. It was more of a pebbled leather. I think it was $229.


----------



## Dawn

Original Grape Hobo on TheRealReal for $84.00!
https://www.therealreal.com/product...der-bags/marc-jacobs-leather-shoulder-bag-156


----------



## rorosity

Absolutely stunning MJ Bianca.  I have this bag in both the large and smaller sizes (I believe this one is the smaller version) and they are one of my favorite MJ styles.  You don't see this style very often. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs...038351?hash=item2a7684c20f:g:a1kAAOSw65FXwhHD


----------



## JulieMack

Saw a Marc Jacobs at TJMaxx today, 130$. Wine color. This is not my pic but this is a pic of the one I saw with a shoulder strap.


----------



## katev

FYI, I was at the Saks outlet in Aurora IL today and they had a good selection of Marc by Marc Jacobs items significantly marked down - I saw items that were 40%, 50%, 60% and 75% off. Items on display included bags, wallets, clutches, and pouches. I don't know the names but there was a beautiful reddish bag with metal doves on the front and a flat-top zipper opening. There was a wallet with brown, tan, black, and gray diagonal sections, there was a black zip wallet with studs, and a half-circle black clutch with a major gold zipper.


----------



## rorosity

Here's a fantastic deal on a fabulous bag.  A Chili Hudson that looks to be in excellent condition.  If I hadn't just bought one, I'd be all over this.  Someone grab this one!  

https://poshmark.com/listing/Marc-Jacob-large-shoulder-bag-57cb4de2981829f357003a7c


----------



## Dawn

There's an MbyMJ sales event on Nordstrom Rack today!
https://www.nordstromrack.com/events/153023
Quite a few beauties!


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Saw this last week at Nordstrom Rack.
MBMJ PTTM - $229.97


----------



## gordomom

Check out these lovelies from a wonderful PFer!! 

Python Mix Rita, $435 or best offer
https://www.ebay.com/itm/132095815632




Green Satin + Pink Python Resort 2006, $99.99 BIN
https://www.ebay.com/itm/132095815157


----------



## kateincali

30% off select resort styles
https://www.marcjacobs.com/sale/bags/


----------



## kateincali

Black Stardust Beat Bag, $125

https://www.therealreal.com/product...c-jacobs-quilted-leather-studded-shoulder-bag


----------



## kateincali

pink wallet, $48
http://******/2dqFAhT


----------



## kateincali

paradise Greenwich, $85
https://www.poshmark.com/listings/588230a32fd0b76a04060212


----------



## kateincali

box calf mini trouble, $300
https://www.poshmark.com/listings/58eb9c1a4e8d17627d021285


----------



## kateincali

NWT Houndstooth Crystal Stam, $400
https://www.poshmark.com/listings/58ceb1ea620ff7fd2d0c2195


----------



## kateincali

Bi-fold wallet, $20
https://www.poshmark.com/listings/58efa1484127d0f3eb032659


----------



## kateincali

Too hot to handle, $75
https://www.poshmark.com/listings/58eea68b2de512344400a461


----------



## mzbaglady1

Marc Jacobs sample sale 85 to 90% off retail. 150 Green street Manhattan NYC. They restocked last night. Will post pictures later.


----------



## mzbaglady1

Here's some pictures of a long cotton coat at 75.00 and two Polo shirts 15.00 each no taxes. 85% off retail.


----------



## bea8480

faith_ann said:


> paradise Greenwich, $85
> https://www.poshmark.com/listings/588230a32fd0b76a04060212
> View attachment 3666532



Any idea why this is so cheap?  It's been marked down to $60.


----------



## kateincali

bea8480 said:


> Any idea why this is so cheap?  It's been marked down to $60.


i can only speak for myself but i 'know' the seller and have had good experiences with her. it has some wear noted in the description and she probably just wants it gone. it's authentic, if that was a concern.


----------



## gordomom

Stunning  and hard to find 1st Season Natasha from a wonderful PFer! It looks like it's in great condition too! $375 obo

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-by-Mar...627030?hash=item2125a71296:g:woMAAOSwc49Y7QLf


----------



## kateincali

stylish PFer is parting with some lovely bags!

Palais Royal Harper Tote Pink, $175
https://poshmark.com/listing/Marc-Jacobs-Palais-Royal-Harper-Tote-Pink-552aa8e6729a6665f800d306



Eugenie Leather Clutch F08, $175
https://poshmark.com/listing/Marc-Jacobs-Eugenie-Leather-Clutch-F08-5922620036d5945ae60b168d



Mercer Cole Black Leather Tote, $595
https://poshmark.com/listing/Marc-Jacobs-Mercer-Cole-Black-Leather-Tote-562485b2b4188e93da01cf57



 Quilted Leather Clutch Zip Wallet, $125
https://poshmark.com/listing/Marc-Jacobs-Quilted-Leather-Clutch-Zip-Wallet-57be67a936d594073300ed59



NWT RARE 1st Season MBMJ Petal to the Metal Natasha , $550
https://poshmark.com/listing/RARE-1...to-the-Metal-Natasha-57df22fd522b45b2050133a0



Quilted Leather Wallet, $95
https://poshmark.com/listing/51c657fd8ae4a0028f04632d



Small Cammie Leather Crossbody, $168
https://poshmark.com/listing/52333e0ebb01a80c05064ed3


----------



## gordomom

So many gorgeous items from this trusted PFer!!



Black 'The 1984' Satchel w/Contrast Stitching, $575 or best offer
http://www.ebay.com/itm/142416224373





Raspberry Pink Classic Wellington, $495 or best offer
http://www.ebay.com/itm/132228471998





Black Multicolor Memphis Robert Jennifer, $625 or best offer
http://www.ebay.com/itm/132228473165





NWT Plexi Colorblock Clutch Pink + Blue, $475 or best offer
http://www.ebay.com/itm/142416223068





New Memphis Flower Tassel Key Ring Chain Bag FOB, $85 or best offer
http://www.ebay.com/itm/132195647051


----------



## kateincali

this has some wear, but the price is right
$48
https://poshmark.com/listing/Marc-Jacobs-Quilted-Blake-Bag-Ivory-Leather-596ceeb0713fdefd3b003bc3


----------



## kateincali

blue sequin rocker stam, $356
https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/satchels/marc-jacobs-sequin-stam-bag-2


----------



## designerdiva87

Icy Multipocket in petrol blue, from 2005
$200

https://bnc.lt/focc/bRckcRZNLF

Same seller also has a Ukita- $85
https://bnc.lt/focc/b51EIH9NLF


----------



## ElainePG

Rare MbMJ from trusted TPFer!

*Marc by Marc Jacobs Black Classic Q Hiller w/Silver Hardware*
$235 or best offer
https://www.ebay.com/itm/142490771995


----------



## ElainePG

Two amazing bags from a loved and trusted tPFer!

MJ Red Ostrich Leather Lined Multi-Pocket, retail $499
*$550 or best offer*
worldwide shipping
http://www.ebay.com/itm/142514767415



MJ Mustard Yellow Ostrich Leather Lined Multi-Pocket, retail $4495
*$550 or best offer*
worldwide shipping
http://www.ebay.com/itm/142514767433


----------



## Dawn

Great deal on a beautiful Eugenie quilted clutch for $105 from FashionPhile!
https://www.fashionphile.com/marc-jacobs-quilted-eugenie-clutch-black-174548


----------



## kateincali

pink guinevere, $185
https://poshmark.com/listing/Marc-Jacob-pink-satchel-5984f54a620ff7518004181c


----------



## kateincali

Recruit North-South Leather Crossbody, Wildberry, $99
https://poshmark.com/listing/Recruit-NorthSouth-Leather-Crossbody-Wildberry-59ee54a8c6c79545440e9769


----------



## kateincali

green bow bag, $50
https://poshmark.com/listing/Marc-by-Marc-Jacobs-Green-mini-bag-59e5493536d59489ee015c5d





brown bow bag, $40
https://poshmark.com/listing/Marc-by-Marc-Jacobs-Brown-Bow-handbag-59e549c86d64bc9130016032


----------



## kateincali

NWT pink cecilia, $250
https://poshmark.com/listing/MARC-JACOBS-Pink-Cecilia-hangbag-59e4cad2f739bcf1140be69c


----------



## kateincali

pink scalloped clutch, $119
https://poshmark.com/listing/Marc-Jacobs-patent-leather-bag-59e65e1313302a70b0053a9e


----------



## kateincali

this is gorgeous in person  cherry tart patchwork little stam, $99
https://poshmark.com/listing/FINAL-...acobs-Mini-Baby-Stam-589296e84e95a3306200068a


----------



## kateincali

Blue Stones Beale, $440
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacob...e-Medallion-Beale-Tote-Bag-Purse/371577458189


----------



## gordomom

Check out these delectable finds from an awesome PFer!!

Firebird Stam, $595 or best offer
https://www.ebay.com/itm/142526193789





Washed Raisin Olivia, $150 or best offer
https://www.ebay.com/itm/132369869277






Beige Tan Large Single Adjustable Crossbody, $375 or best offer
https://www.ebay.com/itm/142576513737





Black Passamentry Little Lily, $285 or best offer
https://www.ebay.com/itm/132358944121





Yellow Ostrich Leather Lined Multi-Pocket, $595 or best offer
https://www.ebay.com/itm/132374306349





Red Ostrich Leather Lined Multi-Pocket, $595 or best offer
https://www.ebay.com/itm/132374428357


----------



## ElainePG

*Lots* of gorgeous items for sale by a trusted and well-loved TPF-er.
Bags, SLGs, shoes, jewelry. An amazing selection! 

https://www.ebay.com/sch/m.html?_ssn=mostlymarc&_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=marc+jacobs&_sop=10&rmvSB=true


----------



## kateincali

this needs some TLC but for $24.99, it could probably be fixed up nicely
https://www.ebay.com/itm/marc-jacobs-brown-bag/253304656114


----------



## Mimmy

Some nice bags on the Rack website. 






It’s Clear the Rack.


----------



## gordomom

Wow - long time with no posts! Here are some current deals on gorgeous items from an awesome PFer!

1st Season Lambskin Petal to the Metal Mevie w/Paisley Lining, $275 or best offer
https://www.ebay.com/itm/142799774069





Black Marc Jacobs Mercer, $185 or best offer
https://www.ebay.com/itm/142815402630





Large Classic Q Groovee Satchel Purple Grape, $275 or best offer
https://www.ebay.com/itm/142804057057





Beige Lilac Gray Wallet Zip Clutch, $50 or best offer
https://www.ebay.com/itm/132575561030


----------



## Luv n bags

Wow! Someone should snatch this up! I paid over $400 for this bag about 6 months ago!
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/173820696200


----------



## Luv n bags

View attachment 4389586


----------



## Luv n bags




----------



## sexycombover

Anyone wanting a cheap stam! I'm fairly sure it's authentic. Has a bit if wear though.
https://www.etsy.com/ca/listing/733...ag&ref=sr_gallery-1-15&organic_search_click=1


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

Good price for a new Double Link bag

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacob...869109?hash=item23c94923f5:g:GnoAAOSwzY5dkrNC


----------



## sdkitty

local consignment store, my sister's closet in La Jolla has a black blake for $150 and what I think is a venetia with suede lining for like $60....outside in VG , inside a bit dirty


----------



## aesnell12

Marc Jacobs leather shoulder bag from the Real Real (looks like Fall 2007 Anna but I've only ever seen it in black leather, black croc, or yellow croc) that I went ahead and purchased. https://www.therealreal.com/product...-jacobs-leather-shoulder-bag-8yqz5?position=1


----------



## sdkitty

this looks nice....would be a later bag?  after MJ merged with MBMJ?
Marc Jacobs Large Leather Hobo Bag w/ Tags - Grey Hobos, Handbags - MAR121859 | The RealReal


----------



## Coach Superfan

sdkitty said:


> this looks nice....would be a later bag?  after MJ merged with MBMJ?
> Marc Jacobs Large Leather Hobo Bag w/ Tags - Grey Hobos, Handbags - MAR121859 | The RealReal



I think that one sold, but there are a ton of Steals on that website assuming these are all authentic since there are no telltale images to determine for sure. omg @sdkitty i went down the rabbit hole...

I think this one is the Hudson? or something similar from that line...


			https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/shoulder-bags/marc-jacobs-leather-shoulder-bag-bm1vm
		


OMG this wallet is $25 plus additional 20% off. I remember they retailed for $400. https://www.therealreal.com/product.../marc-jacobs-leather-continental-wallet-bmm4g

There are some Blakes for $125-$145  https://www.therealreal.com/product...r-bags/marc-jacobs-leather-shoulder-bag-bmeod and this white Blake w/ GHW  for $85 and this newer one for $69!

Patchwork Stam $145 https://www.therealreal.com/product.../marc-jacobs-quilted-leather-handle-bag-blpzc and this Metallic one for $92

Stella for $64 https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/totes/marc-jacobs-leather-tote-bkuih

(Berry?) Venetia for $76  https://www.therealreal.com/product...der-bags/marc-jacobs-leather-handle-bag-blexs and this  one with Suede lining for $57 in really great condition.

Ok, stop. Close browser now.


----------



## Jktgal

Look at this red venetia in pristine condition! [where is swoon emoji...]


			https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/handle-bags/marc-jacobs-leather-handle-bag-bfmis
		


Edit, and this one, under 100 bucks and "EXCELLENT No visible signs of wear." condition. I have one of this, the leather is soooo beautiful, a whisky color. Not sure if the same as this one, which seems ligther. But SOMEONE GET THIS!!!  https://www.therealreal.com/product...arc-jacobs-quilted-leather-shoulder-bag-b5gx6

TRR has a few real gems.  Wish I could rescue them all....


----------



## Jktgal

Just realised that my link previously didn't bring to the venetia - I think it's sold.

Anyway, if anyone is interested in an icy leather bag, I believe this one is.... cmiiw. If it drops 20-30% I'll get in the fray, ha.
edit: oh look, another one?


----------



## Monera

This Robert Jennifer Stam, gently used and less than $200... two iconic looks in one. Beautiful satin lining too, I always thought the suede weighed down the already-heavy bag a bit too much. I've gone down a rabbit hole over the past couple days looking at old MJ and it's a bit sad to see how little these bags are selling for now! There are several on TRR less than $100! Hope they can join the wave of 2000s nostalgia and get some love again soon.






						TLC
					






					theluxurycloset.com
				





Edit -- had to add this Icy Taupe Stam from 2005. It's got the suede lining and looks to be in amazing condition, doesn't even seem to have wear by the clasps. Of course TRR never posts enough photos but for $124 I won't complain. 



			https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/handle-bags/marc-jacobs-quilted-handle-bag-driio


----------



## sdkitty

this one keeps popping up on my screen....pretty color and price is right....silver HW can be cleaned up....biggest concern for me would be interior


			https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/totes/marc-jacobs-leather-buckle-tote-dbrem?utm_source=marketingcloud&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=2022623_Email_Obsessions%20Roundup%20Lapsed%20Credit_12pm&j=217513&sfmc_sub=26372678&l=15_HTML&u=79656420&mid=7201510&jb=40003&utm_term=NewArrivals&sfmc_j=217513&sfmc_s=26372678&sfmc_l=15&sfmc_jb=40003&sfmc_mid=7201510&sfmc_u=79656420


----------



## sdkitty

this one is a steal


			https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/shoulder-bags/marc-jacobs-leather-shoulder-bag-d5v7m?sid=pxogmz&utm_source=Google&utm_medium=shopping&cvosrc=cse.google.google&cvo_crid=&utm_campaign=shopping_90&gclid=EAIaIQobChMIutOW2PSq-QIVoRCtBh2EogBlEAEYASABEgJ28PD_BwE


----------



## Monera

Here's a Stam at an amazing price!  Unfortunately no chain strap. It's definitely a fixer-upper but could be worth the effort if you like the black and gold combo. Leather paint and/or colorant balm on the balding (no worrying about color matching), vinegar on an eyeliner brush to get the corrosion off the hardware, and since it's a canvas lining that shouldn't be too hard to clean either with regular laundry items, though I can't see the "heavy discoloration" that they're talking about.



			https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/shoulder-bags/marc-jacobs-leather-shoulder-bag-ek911
		


I just banned myself from buying more black bags... ugh!


And some Classic Qs:



			https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/shoulder-bags/marc-jacobs-leather-shoulder-bag-ennb0
		



			https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/handle-bags/marc-jacobs-medium-leather-handle-bag-emf8p
		



			https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/handle-bags/marc-jacobs-leather-handle-bag-el6mj
		




			https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/crossbody-bags/marc-jacobs-leather-crossbody-bag-elipu
		



			https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/crossbody-bags/marc-by-marc-jacobs-leather-crossbody-bag-enhrv


----------



## Susi19862

Hello! Does anyone know if marc jacobs make discounts in black fridays?


----------

